# So, what are you reading: 2008-2009?



## Guest

Last night after reading several book samples, I finally found one that intrigued me enough to buy. It is _The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Leslie

I have that book sampled on my Kindle. I've heard good things about it but haven't read it yet. Keep us posted!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Good morning LuckyRainbow,
I have that on my wish list. I read Talking With The Dead yesterday, a freebie. It is a mystery with some romance thrown in, probably wouldn't have bought it but it was a quick, easy read. I started Baby Shark last night and am enjoying it very much. The first book I read on my Kindle was The Book Thief which was recommended by someone on Amazon forum, it was beautifully written and a good book.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Have also read _Talking With the Dead_, although I enjoyed it, I am really glad I got it for free.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm reading Leslie's FAQ--really informative!!!
> 
> Betsy


Hahahah, thank you!

I am reading *The Reincarnationist *by MJ Rose, last week's freebie but I will admit, I've gotten a little sidetracked by a guilty pleasure book. 

L


----------



## Buttercup

I'm reading Forever Odd by Dean Koontz, almost done though so soon I'll have to find another book.


----------



## sergirl

Buttercup,

I really enjoy all of Koontz works, the Odd series is really enjoyable.  I'm looking forward to the next one.

Right now I'm reading Brisingr by Christopher Paolini.


----------



## TheJohnNewton

Heat by Bill Buford printed on paper!    Hey it was only $1 at Half Price


----------



## Leslie

TheJohnNewton said:


> Heat by Bill Buford printed on paper!  Hey it was only $1 at Half Price


Traitor!


----------



## TheJohnNewton

That's nothing compared to what the people over on the paperforlife.com board said when I told them I got a Kindle.


----------



## Leslie

TheJohnNewton said:


> That's nothing compared to what the people over on the paperforlife.com board said when I told them I got a Kindle.


Hahahaha, paperforlife? You've got to be kidding... 

L


----------



## colleen

I'm also reading The Reincarnationist.  It's good - and better, it's was free!!!  I have downloaded so many chapters to sample though, I'm having a hard time deciding what to read next.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## sjc

Finished Pride and Prejudice for the 3rd time: sorry can't help it...I'm a classics junkie. 

Starting the reincarnationist-- My saying:  If it's free, it's for me.


----------



## fred3

Clive Cussler.


----------



## Mnemosyne

I'm also reading "Brisingr". I was naughty and downloaded the Kindle version to read, even though I had the dead tree version.   I've got sample chapters of "Dewey", "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo", and "The Other Queen". I also grabbed "Reincarnationist" while it was free. I'm also in the middle of Leslie's FAQ book and Stephenie Meyer's "Midnight Sun" excerpt.


----------



## Leslie

You know, I wish I could autograph all your books...thanks everyone, your support really means a great deal to me! I appreciate it.

L


----------



## Lotus

I'm so far behind on my reading that I'm still on _Thanks, but No Thanks _ (the book about Sarah Palin that was free a few weeks ago).


----------



## sherylb

Fred3: Clive Cussler is good, but IMHO his early works are the best, which unfortunately are not out in Kindle version yet.

Right now I'm reading a SciFi _First to fight: Book One of Starfist _ by David Sherman and Dan Cragg.

BK (before Kindle) I read SciFi, Mystery/Thriller, Spy, Adventure, some Fantasy and a little Fiction but I found since I got Joy in my hands that I don't narrow my choices anymore and with the free book sites I have rediscovered some old friends and books that I never would have gotten the chance to read otherwise. Yay Joy!

Sheryl


----------



## RovingSoul

Hah. Yesterday I had to fill my gas tank up, and I estimated 60 dollars for the whole thing. Imagine my surprise and delight when it only took 43 dollars! So, of course, I immediately turned my Kindle on and spent the leftover 17 dollars on books. Specifically, books by.. Lisa Kunitz? Or something like that. Romance books set in historical England. I'm quite enjoying them.


----------



## Selcien

Currently, _The Mermaid Chair_ by Sue Monk Kidd. While it's too early to tell I do not think that I'm going to like this book nearly as much as _The Secret Life of Bees_.

Seeing as how my list is so short I might as well include what I've read and will be reading.

Books I've read on the Kindle.

_Truth and Consequences_ by Linda Winfree (I got this solely because it was free and I got what I paid for. )
_1984_ by George Orwell
_The Secret Life of Bees_ by Sue Monk Kidd (My favorite Kindle book so far, actually, likely one of the best books I've ever read.)
_Animal Farm_ by George Orwell

Books I'll be reading next.

_A Conneticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_ by Mark Twain
_The Graveyard Book_ by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Leslie

Selcien said:


> Currently, _The Mermaid Chair_ by Sue Monk Kidd. While it's too early to tell I do not think that I'm going to like this book nearly as much as _The Secret Life of Bees_.


That was my opinion when I read both of those, back in the pre-Kindle days.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Same opinion here, I enjoyed The Secret Life of Bees much more than The Mermaid Chair.

Linda


----------



## Meemo

Currently reading (on Kindle) "The House Next Door" by Anne Rivers Siddons.  I like most of her books (being from the South, and Atlanta, as I am) - this is a departure for her, more of a spooky-possessed-house type book, not the kind of thing I usually enjoy but so far I'm liking it, and it was only $2.25.  But odd - I bought it Oct 29, just went back to check the price, and it isn't available as a Kindle edition now?!?  Hope I don't get to a critical part & find out it was missing something & that's why they've removed it!

Just got my Kindle in August & I try to alternate between a Kindle book and a tree book that I've been hoarding - but I find it harder and harder to go back to the tree books, and it takes me longer to get through one than through a Kindle edition.  

On a side note, I just added it up last night - I've spent $70 on Kindle books since I got it, that's an average of $2.81 per book for the books I got from Amazon.  Not bad at all (I included the free Amazon downloads).


----------



## Leslie

> On a side note, I just added it up last night - I've spent $70 on Kindle books since I got it, that's an average of $2.81 per book for the books I got from Amazon. Not bad at all (I included the free Amazon downloads).


I did that same sort of add-up a few weeks ago. Between the free books and the Amazon coupons I get from my Visa card, I had spent a total on of $67.05 on Kindle books, which worked out to $1.05 per book. That included a few bestsellers and Janis Ian's biography,* Society's Child. *I am _not_ complaining.

L


----------



## akw4572

Just finished the first three in Cornwell's Richard Sharpe series.  Reading the first Honor Harrington book.


----------



## Kirstin

Currently reading and almost done with "Gun Monkeys" and next up is "Brisingr"


----------



## Guest

Just started Sandstorm by James Rollins. Been reading them in order and this is #6. So far, so good.


----------



## Dori

Kindle arrived Tuesday afternoon and I have read The Shack,  Lucky One, am in the middle of Story of Edgar Sawtelle and have read numerous fairy tales, fables, old poems, etc.  Also have been using my bible for bible studies.


----------



## Snapcat

Right now I'm reading Tigerheart, really enjoy it so far. It is a reimagining of Peter Pan.


----------



## Kirstin

Kirstin said:


> Currently reading and almost done with "Gun Monkeys" and next up is "Brisingr"


I finished Gun Monkeys by Victor Gischler last night. Good read if you are a fan of noir crime. I was going to start Brisingr but decided on Testimony by Anita Shreve instead.


----------



## jah

Right now I'm Reading  Dragonsinger by Anne Mccaffrey.
Then when I am done with that I plan on reading the White Dragon also by Anne Mccaffrey. I have read both of these books many time and they where one of the first books I brought on my kindle.


----------



## thomashton

Thanksgiving: The Pilgrim's First Year in America

Excellent book. Well researched. Great background in the Prologue about what was happening in Europe politically and spiritually at the time. It's considered to be a real scholorly work so about as good as you can get.

Also, it's only 99 cents. I can't believe how awesome the Kindle is. I would have paid so much more in print. My only gripe, the conversion didn't bring over commas and quotation marks correctly. There is some other symbol used that bugs me a little, but for the content, conveinience and price I really can't complain.

http://www.amazon.com/Thanksgiving-Pilgrims-First-Year-America/dp/B001AO769I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1225815498&sr=1-1


----------



## Angela

My first 2 Kindle books... _The Shack _ by William P Young and _Morning & Evening Daily Readings_ by CH Spurgeon


----------



## Avalon

"The Secret Man" by Bob Woodward.


----------



## Sailor

This Present Darkness by Frank E Peretti...1.00 paperback that I am reading until Kindle arrives in 2 days. Here is the backcover: Ashton is just a typical small town. But when a skeptical reporter and a prayerful pastor begin to compare notes, they suddenly find themselves fighting a hideous New Age plot to subjugate the townspeople, and eventuall the entire human race.


----------



## Bruce F

Just started "Gate House" by Nelson DeMille.  Also in the middle of "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle", but just can't get into it.  Also reading "The Post-American World" by Fareed Zakaria and "The Essential Drucker".  That's the thing with Kindle, I find myself reading multiple books at the same time, something I didn't do before!


----------



## Angela

sailor said:


> This Present Darkness by Frank E Peretti...1.00 paperback that I am reading until Kindle arrives in 2 days. Here is the backcover: Ashton is just a typical small town. But when a skeptical reporter and a prayerful pastor begin to compare notes, they suddenly find themselves fighting a hideous New Age plot to subjugate the townspeople, and eventuall the entire human race.


I love Peretti... I recently bought some paper books of his and now I wish I had them on Kindle!


----------



## Angela

At this particular moment I am reading the KindleBoards... I can't seem to tear myself away... I haven't even had dinner yet!


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> At this particular moment I am reading the KindleBoards... I can't seem to tear myself away... I haven't even had dinner yet!


*A little late for dinner now, no hehe.*


----------



## Buttercup

I'm now reading Are You There Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> Angela said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this particular moment I am reading the KindleBoards... I can't seem to tear myself away... I haven't even had dinner yet!
> 
> 
> 
> *A little late for dinner now, no hehe.*
Click to expand...

guess it depends on what time I go to bed tonight... it is 10:56pm here.


----------



## ScottBooks

Books I'm reading today:_The Wordy Shipmates_







by Sarah Vowell; _The Shadow of the Wind_







by Carlos Ruiz Zafon and _Shards of Honor_







by Lois McMaster Bujold.

I'm off today; I'll probably finish these (I'm in the middle of several books (like *Always* )).



























_(Added Kindle Store links. - Admin.)_


----------



## Leslie

Small world coincidence time...a friend just recommended another book by Sarah Vowell and I downloaded the sample chapter. I had never heard of her before.

Leslie


----------



## TheJohnNewton

Read half of "1000 Splendid Suns" on a plane ride. Should finish on the return trip tonight. I'm liking it better than "Kite Runner" which I thought was a little uneven. Should make the flight go quickly.


----------



## Sandpiper

I am reading _The Devil in the White City: Murder, Magic, and Madness at the Fair that Changed America_. I've been wanting to read it for a few years. Don't know why I didn't. But then, I haven't read much for a long time until now. Sundog is working his magic: he makes me want to hold him and read!


----------



## ScottBooks

Leslie,

If you like _Assassination Vacation_ try Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs







- Chuck Klosterman drives around the country visiting places Rock stars died.

I know there's a better way to post a link; just don't know what it is... 

Actually I mixed up his books. _Killing Yourself to Live_







is the dead Rock stars one.



















_(Added book covers and links. - Admin)_


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Scott! That sounds like the kind of book that's right up my alley...

Although right now I am having a "This damn Kindle!" moment. So many books, so little time...sigh. 

L


----------



## roselake

I just finished Brisinger and The Shack, both good books. I started Twilight last night. ( i had to see what all the hype was about)  all, while waiting for my kindle to arrive


----------



## KCFoggin

Right now I am reading The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. The book version. Good book but I am so tempted to download another copy into my newly arrived Kindle as it is a pain in the A holding this book up when reading in bed


----------



## chynared21

ScottBooks said:


> I'm off today; I'll probably finish these (I'm in the middle of several books (like *Always* )).


*I'm glad that I'm not the only one who reads more than one book at a time 

I'm going to post a tip about cleaning up links if there isn't already one posted...give me a few to catch up on post reading ;-p*


----------



## roselake

Hey Harvey,  thanks for adding the pics.  I thought wow this is a neat site, you say the books name and a pic appears.  lol,  then i saw the edit.   A Very nice touch!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Believe me, I *wish* it were that automatic!


----------



## hazeldazel

Currently reading _Definitely Dead







_ by Charlaine Harris.


----------



## thomashton

I read a couple things at a time as well. Usually a main book and then catch up on small stuff like blog entries, magazine articles, short stories and the like. Don't really have more than one main book going on at once though . . . usually.


----------



## Guest

A Storm of Swords







-- George R.R. Martin


----------



## Monica

hazeldazel said:


> Currently reading _Definitely Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ by Charlaine Harris.


I just finished reading the entire series of these books. They were the first 8 books that I bought when I received my Kindle a month ago. I really enjoyed them and really want there to be more to come. I don't think I could ever say I read more than 8 books in a month but now I have!


----------



## Hairballz

I just finished "The Art of Racing in the Rain" which surprised me completely - didn't expect to like it - LOVED IT!! About to start Edgar Sawtelle, but I've also been MADLY downloading samples 'cause I'm travelling at Thanksgiving and will be reading a lot then.


----------



## Sailor

Kindle reading now:
The Treasure Of La Malinche Vol I by Jeffry S. Hepple So far it has been a captivating read.

My next Kindle book:
The Treasure of La Malinche Vol II by Jeffry S. Hepple


----------



## Kirstin

Hairballz said:


> I just finished "The Art of Racing in the Rain" which surprised me completely - didn't expect to like it - LOVED IT!! About to start Edgar Sawtelle, but I've also been MADLY downloading samples 'cause I'm travelling at Thanksgiving and will be reading a lot then.


This is on my sample list!!


----------



## Arby

Thanks for the recommendation for "The Art of Racing in the Rain". I have been thinking about this one for a while. Now I have to rationalize yet another book purchase.  I recently read "Wesley the Owl: The Remarkable Love Story of an Owl and His Girl" and enjoyed it very much. I knew nothing about these fascinating creatures so I found it really interesting.  I may be biased however - I am a sucker for animal stories.


----------



## colleen

Arby said:


> I may be biased however - I am a sucker for animal stories.


Have you read 'Marley and Me







'? I really enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just finished The Immortal Highlander







and now I'm rereading The Source. Can't believe the Kindle edition was only $2.50. I can't get it that cheap used once you add in the shipping.


----------



## grammy

Hello a newbie here!!!

I am slowly reading (havent had alot of time  ) The Shack







!!! Love it so far. Very highly recommened by others.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Grammy, welcome! Glad to have you here...welcome to the club.

Leslie


----------



## grammy

Hello Leslie!!! 

Glad I made my way over here...lots more help and happyness so far!!


----------



## Jeff

Sailor,

Thanks for the plug. 

Yesterday I left you a more complete thank-you as a private message.

Jeff


----------



## Suzanne

On my Kindle, I am reading Absolute Power







by Baldacci.











Paper books: A Diary from Dixie by Mary Chestnut; Team of Rivals by Doris Kearns Goodwin & Henry VIII by J.J. Scarisbrick.


----------



## chynared21

Suzanne said:


> On my Kindle, I am reading Absolute Power by Baldacci.
> 
> Paper books: A Diary from Dixie by Mary Chestnut; Team of Rivals by Doris Kearns Goodwin & Henry VIII by J.J. Scarisbrick.


*How are Baldacci books? Are they fast moving?

I ordered a sample of Team of Rivals...sounds intriguing.*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *How are Baldacci books? Are they fast moving?
> 
> I ordered a sample of Team of Rivals...sounds intriguing.*


I've read The Winner







and The Camel Club







by Baldacci - both good books!! I'll have to catch up with his others on Kindle.


----------



## Suzanne

This is my second Baldacci book. A few years ago I read The Winner by him and I found it to be a real page-turner.

Team of Rivals is excellent in my opinion. It really demonstrates Lincoln's wisdom and humility. Men in his cabinet were the same men who ran against Lincoln in the Republican primary. Lincoln was wise enough to see what they had to offer the country with their talents and humble enough not to "get even" about things said on the campaign trail.


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> I've read The Winner and Camel Club by Baldacci - both good books!! I'll have to catch up with his others on Kindle.


*Awesome...good to know. I love fast moving books...a reason why I love Dan Brown's books.

Thanks Suzanne...I'm looking foward to reading Team of Rivals.*


----------



## Susan M

I haven't bought any for the Kindle because I had read all of them in the days before Kindle.  I am looking longingly at his new one.

I have been reading all of Kathy Reichs' books.  These are the books that the tv show Bones is based on - and they are similar to Patricia Cornwell.  I tore through the older ones but now that I am on her latest one, I have slowed down considerably - I just don't want the book to end without another one waiting in the wings.

I also just downloaded The Book Thief - I have heard so many good things about this book - I can' wait to get started.


----------



## Kirstin

Susan M said:


> I also just downloaded The Book Thief - I have heard so many good things about this book - I can' wait to get started.


I have this one waiting in the wings as well - with soooooo many others... so many books, so little time.


----------



## Arby

colleen said:


> Have you read 'Marley and Me'? I really enjoyed it!!!


Yes, I read "Marley and Me' in the pre-Kindle days. I loved it as well. It's a great fun read!!!


----------



## marianneg

I just finished reading Dead Until Dark







by Charlaine Harris.









Not sure which fiction book I'm going to start next. I probably need to read one of the freebies that has been collecting digital dust at the end of the list!

For non-fiction, I'm currently reading Death By Black Hole







by Neil deGrasse Tyson.









I'm also almost finished with If You Want to Walk on Water, You've Got to Get Out of the Boat







by John Ortbeg.


----------



## jdsmke

I just bought and am reading my first book: _A Walk in the Woods







_ by Bill Bryson. It was recommended by a very good friend, and I recommend it highly.











I have about six samples ...

I subscribed to the magazine _Opinionated







_, since I teach government and Civics and I am enjoying reading that.











And of course, I am reading the _Kindle User's Guide_ off and on.


----------



## Hairballz

I'm also a sucker for a good animal story.  Read Marley & Me BK (before Kindle), just recently read Dewey, the Library Cat book.  I got a sample of "Merle's Rules" (not sure about that title), expecting to like it, but didn't.


----------



## sharyn

I enjoy the Kathy Reichs books also...am reading them as slowly as I can.<G> I read A WALK IN THE WOODS many years ago when it first came out. That was good also; I like Bryson. His A SUNBURNT COUNTRY turned me off to ever visiting Australia when I read it.<G>

Right now I'm reading Just Breathe







by Susan Wiggs (a friend of mine) and next up is an ARC of THE LOST RECIPE FOR HAPPINESS by Barbara O'Neal (also a friend; she's written women's fiction in the past under the name of Barbara Samuel and romance under Ruth Wind). After that will be Salvation in Death







by J. D. Robb.



















Sharyn


----------



## Vegas_Asian

"Midnight's Daughter







" by Karen Chance. A friend and I are reading it together. She's still in my old college, but we like to read the same books together every so often.


----------



## ShellyD

I just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club







" (I'm a knitter and it made me wish for a knit shop like Walker & Daughter) and today I started "The Surgeon" which I downloaded when it was free. I think I like it, but it creeps me out a little!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShellyD said:


> I just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " (I'm a knitter and it made me wish for a knit shop like Walker & Daughter) and today I started "The Surgeon" which I downloaded when it was free. I think I like it, but it creeps me out a little!


Barbara Delinsky's Family Tree







centers around a knitting shop and it is available on Kindle.


----------



## Lynn

I am currently reading Knight of the Word







by Terry Brooks. Just finished the first in the series-Running with the Demon. They are quite different from his Shannara books but I found the first to be enjoyable to read











Lynn


----------



## ShellyD

Thanks gertiekindle!  I just downloaded that one.  I'm such a sucker for a knitting book!  I've even emailed several patterns I'm working on to my kindle.  It works great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShellyD said:


> Thanks gertiekindle! I just downloaded that one. I'm such a sucker for a knitting book! I've even emailed several patterns I'm working on to my kindle. It works great!


Good. I hope you like it.

I used to love knitting, but was never very good at it. Then I found a one-needle knitter (a cross between knitting and crocheting) and I've made a lot of scarves and shawls for Christmas presents.

If you're a fan of Harry Potter, I've got a Potter knitting pattern book ... Charmed Knits by Alison Hansel. I particularly like the Weasley Clock blanket and Molly Weasley's sweater. One of these days I'll work up the courage to try a simple pattern.


----------



## Monica

I just started on Blood Brothers







by Nora Roberts. So far so good. I have never read anything by her but the reviews looked pretty good. If anyone has read this tell me what you think.


----------



## soapy70

Nora is the best! I have read every book she has ever written. I am waiting for the third book in that trilogy to come out at the end of the month. I am just waiting for them to put more of her books on the Kindle. They are apparently working on getting all her older books put into e-books. Nora never disappoints.-I am getting ready to read Carla Neggers new book 'Cold Pursuit'.


----------



## chynared21

mydreamywish said:


> I just started on Blood Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Nora Roberts. So far so good. I have never read anything by her but the reviews looked pretty good. If anyone has read this tell me what you think.


*That was a great book. The second one is good as well but I felt like it was a bit rushed but good nonetheless. They're good, fast reads.

Shelly, how did you like Friday Night Knitter's Club*


----------



## Monica

soapy70 said:


> Nora is the best! I have read every book she has ever written. I am waiting for the third book in that trilogy to come out at the end of the month. I am just waiting for them to put more of her books on the Kindle. They are apparently working on getting all her older books put into e-books. Nora never disappoints.-I am getting ready to read Carla Neggers new book 'Cold Pursuit'.


Finished Blood Brothers last night, Now I am working on the next one in the series The Hollow. Loved it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have chosen Dreams from My Father as my next book. Decided it would be a good read to get to know our President elect better. I think I will enjoy it after reading some posts about it.

Linda


----------



## jweakley

I see a number of folks are getting free downloads, i.e., Talking With The Dead and The Reincarnationist.  Where are you getting them?  From Amazon?  How do I sign up for that?

I am new to the kindle, and I am loving every minute.  I just may have to up my retirement date so that I can read more.

Jack


----------



## jweakley

Where can I find the free downloads: The Reincartionist and Talking With The Dead?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Go to Amazon.com/Kindle store. In the upper right hand corner you can sort the books by bestseller, etc. You want to sort from cheapest price to higher & they will show up. All you do then is one click.  

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oh one more thing Jack, welcome! Go to the Welcome/Introduction thread and introduce yourself if you haven't already done so.

A fellow Kindler,
Linda


----------



## pidgeon92

jweakley said:


> Where can I find the free downloads: The Reincartionist and Talking With The Dead?


FYI, the Amazon free downloads are always for a limited time, only. The two books you mentioned are no longer free.


----------



## Leslie

jweakley said:


> Where can I find the free downloads: The Reincartionist and Talking With The Dead?


Like Pidgeon said, their free offers have expired.

We have a bunch of people, myself included, who are scanning for freebies when they pop up on Amazon. FearNot was right on the money this morning with his announcement of MaidenFlight, which is free right now at Amazon (there is a link to it over in the Book Corner forum). So if keep checking Kindleboards on a regular basis, you'll find out about the free offers pretty much as soon as they happen.

L


----------



## Yollo

Is there always a free book of the week? Or at least a free book available? Because I will read anything I can get my hands on, and a free Kindle book everyweek would be GREAT!


----------



## Leslie

Kimblee said:


> Is there always a free book of the week? Or at least a free book available? Because I will read anything I can get my hands on, and a free Kindle book everyweek would be GREAT!


I got my Kindle in late April and I would say that there has been a free book every week or two. Sometimes they are done in conjunction with new books by the same author being released as a promotion. One publisher, Samhain, has had a free offer every week for about 6 weeks and I think that is to make people more aware of their titles. Tor.com had free books every week (ended in the summer) to promote their website and the books they were selling.

So...yes, there have been plenty of free offers. How long this will go on? Who knows. But right now, life is good in free book world.

Then, of course there are the always free books from sites like feedbooks.com and Project Gutenberg. Kirstin started another thread for those.

L


----------



## Yollo

Thanks Leslie, you're outrageously helpful, btw.

Is there a thread for current free books from Amazon?


----------



## Leslie

Kimblee said:


> Thanks Leslie, you're outrageously helpful, btw.
> 
> Is there a thread for current free books from Amazon?


No, we've mostly been listing them in their own threads when the free books are announced, and when the offer ends, we post that too.

L


----------



## Yollo

Mmkay. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ShellyD

chynared21 said:


> *That was a great book. The second one is good as well but I felt like it was a bit rushed but good nonetheless. They're good, fast reads.
> 
> Shelly, how did you like Friday Night Knitter's Club*


I really enjoyed Friday Night Knitting Club. I loved the different characters and have heard there is a sequel coming out this month. I could totally picture Julia Roberts as the main character (I've heard she bought the movie rights). I won't say much else so as not to ruin it for anyone. It's a great chick read. I'm a knitter and would love to have a club like that in my neck of the woods.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Right now I'm reading:

The Book Thief (Marcus Zusak) - This is the 3rd time I've tried to start it
Suite 606 (J.D. Robb) - Only reading the "in Death" book
Abhorsen (Garth Nix) - This is the 3rd time I've read/listened to it

I'm waiting for the price of Salvation in Death to come down so I can get it (won't pay $14 for it.)

Heather


----------



## Yollo

Ah, The Book Thief. Most likely my favotite book, but that is truly impossible for me to state. Markus Zuzak is a genius. I highly reccomend it to everybody here.


----------



## chynared21

ShellyD said:


> I really enjoyed Friday Night Knitting Club. I loved the different characters and have heard there is a sequel coming out this month. I could totally picture Julia Roberts as the main character (I've heard she bought the movie rights). I won't say much else so as not to ruin it for anyone. It's a great chick read. I'm a knitter and would love to have a club like that in my neck of the woods.


*Thanks Shelly!!! Sounds like some that's I'd like to read...I've been looking for a chick lit book to read, sounds like this is it.*


----------



## Susan M

Kimblee said:


> Ah, The Book Thief. Most likely my favotite book, but that is truly impossible for me to state. Markus Zuzak is a genius. I highly reccomend it to everybody here.


I just started this tonight - I like it already. I have seen several reviews that said it was one of the best books ever read. That is certainly high praise.

Susan


----------



## Guest

I'm currently reading "Boom! Voices of the Sixties" by Tom Brokaw


----------



## MikeD

Working my way through the Sigma Force Series by James Rollins. Currently on "Black Order".


----------



## Angela

Hello MikeD and welcome to the boards... I see that was your first post!


----------



## kellyoz

I'm reading "The Last Campaign: Robert F. Kennedy and 82 Days That Inspired America" by Thurston Clarke. It is a FANTASTIC look at what was a great moment in the history of American Politics followed by one of its most tragic.

The Last Campaign: Robert F. Kennedy and 82 Days That Inspired America


----------



## Angela

The Colour of Magic (Thanks Bacardi Jim) and the KindleBoards!!


----------



## Guest

I


Angela said:


> The Colour of Magic (Thanks Bacardi Jim) and the KindleBoards!!


 should warn you... the series doesn't really, _really_ kick off until book three. But the first two will prime you and introduce you to the Discworld at large.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> I should warn you... the series doesn't really, _really_ kick off until book three. But the first two will prime you and introduce you to the Discworld at large.


I will keep that in mind, thanks! BTW, do you do highlights??


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> I will keep that in mind, thanks! BTW, do you do highlights??


YOU BET!


----------



## Angela

No silly, not that Highlights... lol LR said that you colored her hair and I am in need of new highlights!!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> No silly, not that Highlights... lol LR said that you colored her hair and I am in need of new highlights!!


Great. So now everybody knows that I'm merely her cabaña boy. 

Yes, I dye her hair once a month or so. Yes, I'm fantastic at it. Yes, I give her highlights, but without even trying because her hair naturally takes them. Yes, I could, (if paid enough or with a gun to my head) provide highlights for others.

Really wanna pay to fly to Little Rock for a dye job?


----------



## Guest

And *DON'T KNOCK HIGHLIGHTS!*


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Great. So now everybody knows that I'm merely her cabaña boy.
> 
> Yes, I dye her hair once a month or so. Yes, I'm fantastic at it. Yes, I give her highlights, but without even trying because her hair naturally takes them. Yes, I could, (if paid enough or with a gun to my head) provide highlights for others.
> 
> Really wanna pay to fly to Little Rock for a dye job?


Little Rock is only a couple of hours away... I am about a hour from Texarkana. But, it may still be cheaper getting them done locally. LOL


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> And *DON'T KNOCK HIGHLIGHTS!*


I would *never* knock Highlights... It was my favorite reading material at the doctor's office! My mom never would buy us a subscription, but she now buys them for my grandkids!!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Little Rock is only a couple of hours away... I am about a hour from Texarkana. But, it may still be cheaper getting them done locally. LOL


Oh hell. What have I got myself into? 

Ummm... I meant Little Rock, Alaska!


----------



## ShellyD

Oh my! I miss Goofus and Gallant.  Can you get a subscription to Highlights for Kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ShellyD said:


> Oh my! I miss Goofus and Gallant. Can you get a subscription to Highlights for Kindle?


Maybe Leslie could add that to the FAQ, LOL!

Betsy
who loved Highlights as a kid, too!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe Leslie could add that to the FAQ, LOL!
> 
> Betsy
> who loved Highlights as a kid, too!


I loved Highlights at the orthodontist's office. I also read Boy's Life there, too.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Great. So now everybody knows that I'm merely her cabaña boy.
> ...
> Really wanna pay to fly to Little Rock for a dye job?


Don't worry, BJ, we suspected it anyway. 

We drive by Little Rock when we head cross country in January (gotta go South and West from VA to CA!) Will let you know when we're due, LOL! Think of it as supporting your Kindle habit.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The Book Thief was my first Kindle read!   It is beautifully written and I felt as if I personally knew each character. I laughed, I cried...great read. It was recommended by Coffeelover, by the way where is she??   I haven't seen her on this forum.

Enjoy!


----------



## Yollo

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The Book Thief was my first Kindle read!  It is beautifully written and I felt as if I personally knew each character. I laughed, I cried...great read.
> 
> Enjoy!


Wow, what a great first read on the Kindle. That book is simply astounding. Everybody should go get it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm going to put it on my wish list! Here's the link for _The Book Thief _for any others who are interested!










(To put a Kindle version of a book on your wish list, click on "Customer Reviews", then you will see Add to Wish List on the side. Some people use the samples on their Kindle as their wish list, but I buy mostly from the computer, so adding to the wish list works for me. I learned that tip on this board!)


----------



## ShellyD

I just ordered up The Book Thief.  Y'all are killing my budget!    Apparently I have no self control.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Self control, self discipline, what is that?    You purchase a Kindle and self control is a thing of the past. Lurking here doesn't help either, but it is like talking with friends over a cup of coffee. My wish list grows longer everyday.


----------



## Susan B

At the moment I'm reading "Just After Sunset" the new Stephen King book. After that I'm going to read one of the free books I've had on my Kindle for awhile.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The Book Thief was my first Kindle read!  It is beautifully written and I felt as if I personally knew each character. I laughed, I cried...great read.
> Enjoy!


I listened to The Book Thief on tape last year and *loved* it! I'm re-listening to it again right now on my drive to work every day, and I'm finding even more to love than the first time.

"I laughed, I cried..." Me too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished reading Holly by Jude Deveraux
Rereading The Source by James Michener

And just download The Princess Bride by S. Morgenstern and loving it.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Oh hell. What have I got myself into?
> 
> Ummm... I meant Little Rock, Alaska!


LOL... nice try!!


----------



## Buttercup

I've just started


----------



## Guest

Buttercup: Stop posting and start reading!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Buttercup, let me know if you are enjoying Salem's Lot, that is on my wish list. Some of King's books I've enjoyed & some I had to drudge through.

Linda


----------



## kellyoz

I'm reading "The Last Campaign: Robert F. Kennedy and 82 Days That Inspired America" by Thurston Clarke. It is a FANTASTIC look at what was a great moment in the history of American Politics followed by one of its most tragic.


----------



## MikeD

Angela said:


> Hello MikeD and welcome to the boards... I see that was your first post!


It was, and thank you. I'm mostly just reading what the more experienced folks here have to say and getting a feel for how things work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MikeD said:


> It was, and thank you. I'm mostly just reading what the more experienced folks here have to say and getting a feel for how things work.


Hello, MikeD! Welcome to the KindleBoards. Great time to be here during the Birthday Celebrations! Stop by Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself, and be sure to enter the drawings and contests we've got going on!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Hi Mike, welcome! Glad to have you here!

Leslie


----------



## Angela

I have put _The Color of Magic _ aside for the moment and am concentrating on _The Princess Bride_.


----------



## Cowgirl

I just finished Twilight (had to read it before the movie comes out next week)...started New Moon (the next book in the series)today.  One of my favorite books is An American Tragedy ....couldn't believe I got it for $.25 on amazon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I have put _The Color of Magic _ aside for the moment and am concentrating on _The Princess Bride_.


I'm reading The Princess Bride, haven't yet finished The Source, but just downloaded The Colour of Magic. I'm having a hard time keeping to my "one book at a time" rule.


----------



## roselake

Cowgirl said:


> I just finished Twilight (had to read it before the movie comes out next week)...started New Moon (the next book in the series)today. One of my favorite books is An American Tragedy ....couldn't believe I got it for $.25 on amazon.


I just finished Twilight too. I never, ever thought I'd like a book about vampires, but i loved it. I'm trying to hold off reading the next one until my kindle arrives, but i don't know if i can make it. The past two years i have forced myself to branch out and read things that i wouldn't normally choose. I'm glad i did. I always read reviews from other readers and i haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## Yollo

I loved twilight too. And I normally get wierd faces when I say that, being a guy and all, but I thought the series was great. Except for Breaking Dawn, which was awful. But the rest of the series was superb.


----------



## Buttercup

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Buttercup, let me know if you are enjoying Salem's Lot, that is on my wish list. Some of King's books I've enjoyed & some I had to drudge through.
> 
> Linda


So far I'm enjoying it quite a bit. I like how King introduces each character, letting you get to know them a bit before thy are integrated into the story. I'm 14 "dots" in so moving along nicely


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

Right now, on my Kindle I am reading:

The Reincarnationist by M.J. Rose (it was free a few weeks ago. I am liking it, but it's been a little slow going for me.)

The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen (I was just in the mood for a page turner like this one and I'd never read her before)

Reading Like a Writer by Francine Prose (I read a little of this each week)

Rome: 1960 by David Maraniss (started it during the summer Olympics but can only read a little of it at a time)

Gluten-Free Girl by Shauna Ahern (for no reason whatsoever, other than I liked the sample)

I tend to read multiple books simultaneously...usually they are very different from one another as you can tell from the above. Also, had just finished the Twilight series and whenever I finish a series I always a little trouble finding another one. (This my post about series suggestions over on the Book Corner topic.)

I just downloaded Three Plums in One by Janet Evanovich and also have Jane Eyre and Wesley the Owl lined up to read.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Buttercup for the review on Salem's Lot, I think that is going to be my next read.


----------



## Ginny

I am reading The Host.  It is great.  For those of you that are reading (or have read) Stephanie Meyer's Twilight Saga series, try this one also.  It is her latest.  I think you will enjoy it also.


----------



## Lee

I read The Host a few months ago. I'm a sci-fi fan and I thought it was pretty good, had some interesting ideas and was quite readable. For a guy, though, it was a bit too romance-y -- for that reason I probably won't read the sequels when they come out.

Right now I'm reading a free classic -- highly recommended for all you sci-fi/fantasy buffs. It's a short novel, sort of like The Lost World or The Land that Time Forgot -- hidden country, live dinosaurs -- but it's got some unique twists, very exciting and readable: A Strange Manuscript Found in a Copper Cylinder, James De Mille, 1888.


----------



## roselake

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> Right now, on my Kindle I am reading:
> 
> The Reincarnationist by M.J. Rose (it was free a few weeks ago. I am liking it, but it's been a little slow going for me.)
> 
> The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen (I was just in the mood for a page turner like this one and I'd never read her before)
> 
> Reading Like a Writer by Francine Prose (I read a little of this each week)
> 
> Rome: 1960 by David Maraniss (started it during the summer Olympics but can only read a little of it at a time)
> 
> Gluten-Free Girl by Shauna Ahern (for no reason whatsoever, other than I liked the sample)
> 
> I tend to read multiple books simultaneously...usually they are very different from one another as you can tell from the above. Also, had just finished the Twilight series and whenever I finish a series I always a little trouble finding another one. (This my post about series suggestions over on the Book Corner topic.)
> 
> I just downloaded Three Plums in One by Janet Evanovich and also have Jane Eyre and Wesley the Owl lined up to read.


Oh, i loved Jane Eyre! and the Evanovich series is wonderful. They are the first books i've actually laughed out loud while reading. How fun to hear what others are reading. I love good recommendations.


----------



## amyb

I love Janet Evanovich too - I'm waiting for her newest book to come out on the Kindle. I read the four Twilight series books and completely enjoyed them. I just finished the most recent book in the Southern Vampire series, From Dead to Worse, by Charlaine Harris (HBO's True Blood is based on this series) and am anxiously awaiting the 9th book out in May 2009. Today, I just started the Reincarnationist.
AmyB


----------



## Susan M

Wow - I just finished The Book Thief. It was an emotional roller coaster for me - an amazing book. I highly recommend it.

I am moving on to The Princess Bride and Botany of Desire by Michael Pollan.

Susan


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The Book Thief was my first Kindle read & I felt exactly the same way Susan. It was beautifully written and I got so attached to each character. Laughed and cried.

Linda


----------



## Chad Winters

Mistborn 3: The Hero of Ages by Brandon Sanderson. Excellent epic fantasy


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm about 1/2 way through The Book Thief now. It's incredibly moving and incredibly sad.


----------



## Angela

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm about 1/2 way through The Book Thief now. It's incredibly moving and incredibly sad.


OK, I have downloaded yet another sample!! I am so tempted to purchase this book, but in an attempt to save as much money as possible, I have decided that I will not purchase anything over $3.00 without sampling first... gotta make that Coinstar change stretch as far as possible!


----------



## Dori

Woe is me,  someone handed me a dead tree book.  A Redbird Christmas by Fannie Flagg.  Oh well it is short and then I can get back to my Kindle.

Just finished reading Dreams From My Father by some guy named Obama and read the sample of Audacity of Hope by the same feller.  I think he is a politician or some such.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great that there's a book thread in "Let's Talk Kindle"--what could be more Kindle than books to read? But if you want MORE great books to read, and you haven't been there yet, we have a Book Corner! Lots of threads there....
> 
> Betsy


Good point. I moved this thread to the Book Corner board..!


----------



## Mikuto

I just finished Scott Sigler's Infected.











I would recommend it highly to anyone who is interested in horror/sci-fi and has a STRONG stomach! There's a lot of gore in this book, but it's a page turner like no other.

Now I'm working on Stephen King's new collection of short stories.


----------



## Guest

I read Infected a couple of weeks ago. It was a little crazy, but a fun read. It was a free PDF download and totally worh the cost.


----------



## pidgeon92

I read Infected several months ago. I thought it was terrific!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading Christopher Fowler's  The Victoria Vanishes. 

Once again the powers-that-be are trying to shut down The Peculiar Crimes Unit. This is a recurring theme through the previous books. Featured in this volume: A disappearing pub, a lost urn with the ashes of the recently deceased coroner, an unfortunate resignation letter, and the usual shenanigans of the octogenarian detectives. Heavy on characterization, it doesn't stint on the mystery. I've grown to like these characters over the previous five books of the series (one of which is a prequel set in WW II).

I'd recommend the series... all of which are on the Kindle.











Edit: Oops. I meant 'previous,' not 'precioius.'


----------



## Angela

jmiked said:


> I'm currently reading Christopher Fowler's  The Victoria Vanishes.
> 
> Once again the powers-that-be are trying to shut down The Peculiar Crimes Unit. This is a recurring theme through the previous books. Featured in this volume: A disappearing pub, a lost urn with the ashes of the recently deceased coroner, an unfortunate resignation letter, and the usual shenanigans of the octogenarian detectives. Heavy on characterization, it doesn't stint on the mystery. I've grown to like these characters over the precious five books of the series (one of which is a prequel set in WW II).
> 
> I'd recommend the series... all of which are on the Kindle.


Is the order of the series easily identifiable?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Is the order of the series easily identifiable?


All I know is that the Victoria Vanishes is the 6th installment. You can send an email to NowNow and ask the order...

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Angela said:


> Is the order of the series easily identifiable?


Full Dark House
The Water Room
Seventy-Seven Clocks
Ten Second Staircase
White Corridor
The Victoria Vanishes

The prequel turns out to be Full Dark House, heh. It's more of an extended flashback.

Mike


----------



## Angela

jmiked said:


> Full Dark House
> The Water Room
> Seventy-Seven Clocks
> Ten Second Staircase
> White Corridor
> The Victoria Vanishes
> 
> The prequel turns out to be Full Dark House, heh. It's more of an extended flashback.
> 
> Mike


Thanks, jmiked


----------



## Yollo

Does anybody else find they read stuff from when they were younger and never stopped reading? I still read the latest Magic Tree House and a bunch of other children's books, partially because they're entertaining and partially because I'm slightly nostalgic.

100th POST! WOO HOO!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Kimblee said:


> Does anybody else find they read stuff from when they were younger and never stopped reading? I still read the latest Magic Tree House and a bunch of other children's books, partially because they're entertaining and partially because I'm slightly nostalgic.
> 
> 100th POST! WOO HOO!


I confess that I still read The Wizard of Oz and the other Baum Oz books. I even reread Winnie the Pooh a few years ago.


----------



## Guest

I seem to be going through a second childhood of sorts. About every 3rd or 4th book I read is a young adult book. Philip Pullman's Sally Lockhart series is my current obsession.


----------



## Angela

jmiked said:


> I confess that I still read The Wizard of Oz and the other Baum Oz books. I even reread Winnie the Pooh a few years ago.


I have downloaded all the Oz books to my computer but haven't moved them over to the kindle yet!! I was so excited to find them and to be able to read them again on the kindle?? woo hoo!!


----------



## tc

I love "Young Adult" books.  I always have several standing by to be read. I really love YA fantasy.

Right now I am halfway through with J D Robb's latest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

On Kindle, I'm switching back and forth between The Source and The Colour of Magic (love Rincewind).  That's about as far apart as two books can get.

My current dtb read is Miss Julia Meets Her Match by Ann B. Ross.  Miss Julia always makes me laugh and this is a 3rd read.  The first three books aren't available on Kindle, and the first is a must read if you want to understand the series.


----------



## Jesslyn

I am switching back and forth between the Sevenwaters trilogy by Juliet Marillier and Ysabel by Guy Gavriel Kay


----------



## Jesslyn

tc said:


> I love "Young Adult" books. I always have several standing by to be read. I really love YA fantasy.
> 
> Right now I am halfway through with J D Robb's latest.


I like YA fantasy and have convinced myself that I am responsible for the Kindling of the below (I have written the publisher at least 20 times)
Tree Shepherd's Daughter


----------



## Angela

OK, Jesslyn that is twice I have seen your book today...you have convinced me to at least download a sample and check it out!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> I like YA fantasy and have convinced myself that I am responsible for the Kindling of the below (I have written the publisher at least 20 times)
> Tree Shepherd's Daughter


Love the cover and the premise, I've added it to my wishlist. I've spent to much on accessories and books (and Kindle). Have to wait!

Betsy


----------



## Susan M

Angela said:


> I have downloaded all the Oz books to my computer but haven't moved them over to the kindle yet!! I was so excited to find them and to be able to read them again on the kindle?? woo hoo!!


Where did you get your Oz books? I saw that Amazon had several complete versions for $.99 but I wondered if they were formatted okay for the Kindle. One of the reviews at Amazon indicated that a version was not formatted well - and I don't want to get the wrong one.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I haven't seen any formatting errors in the Oz collection that I bought (I haven't read very far yet), but if I were buying it now I would get the MobileReference version. Their versions seem to be of uniform high quality.

Mike

Edit: The one I have is:  The Complete Wizard of Oz  and it doesn't have any links from the Table of Contents. It doesn't seem to have the sentence ending problems that one of the reviews mentions. I'd still recommend the MobileReference version because of the TOC links.









$0.99


----------



## Jeff

Susan M said:


> One of the reviews at Amazon indicated that a version was not formatted well - and I don't want to get the wrong one.


Susan,

Publishers watch those reviews so they're likely to fix any formatting issues and upload a corrected copy. You might watch to see if the next review mentions it.

Jeff


----------



## Angela

Susan M said:


> Where did you get your Oz books? I saw that Amazon had several complete versions for $.99 but I wondered if they were formatted okay for the Kindle. One of the reviews at Amazon indicated that a version was not formatted well - and I don't want to get the wrong one.


I got mine for free from manybook, I think!!


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love the cover and the premise, I've added it to my wishlist. I've spent to much on accessories and books (and Kindle). Have to wait!
> 
> Betsy


I have spent WAAAY more $ on Kindle books that I spent on dtbs, but I'm not complaining


----------



## Mikuto

I set aside the new Stephen King (which I hadn't actually purchased yet) to read


----------



## Kristi

Jesslyn said:


> I like YA fantasy and have convinced myself that I am responsible for the Kindling of the below (I have written the publisher at least 20 times)
> Tree Shepherd's Daughter


i LOVE young adult fantasy and just can't seem to get back into 'grown up' books. 
I am currently reading Inkdeath by Cornelia Funke it is the last book in her Inkheart series. 
I just sent a sample of The Tree Shephard's Daughter to my kindle! Can't wait to start it!


----------



## Dori

Just finished The Choice by Nicolas Sparks. DTV Yikes, I am already addicted to Kindle. My neice passed her DTV book for me to read. She wants to read a couple that I have on Kindle.The Choice.

Trying Harvey's new linking tool to see how it works.


----------



## Yollo

kristi said:


> I am currently reading Inkdeath by Cornelia Funke it is the last book in her Inkheart series.


I have this..haven't read it yet. Is it any good? I was disappointed with Inkspell.


----------



## Dori

I enjoyed the book,  could not put it down.  Started last evening late and finished it this afternoon.


----------



## Guest

Just finished _The Story of Edgar Sawtelle_, was not real impressed. Also, just finished _The Graveyard Book_ and will probably have to re-read it before passing final judgement. Wanted something fun next so I downloaded _The Friday Night Knitting Club_.


----------



## Angela

LuckyRainbow said:


> Just finished _The Story of Edgar Sawtelle_, was not real impressed. Also, just finished _The Graveyard Book_ and will probably have to re-read it before passing final judgement. Wanted something fun next so I downloaded _The Friday Night Knitting Club_.


I have heard mixed reviews on Edgar and wasn't sure I wanted to read it. Maybe if it was free??


----------



## Guest

I felt obligated to finish it even though I wasn't really enjoying it because it was a hardback DTB. Felt I needed to get my money's worth.


----------



## Guest

These are the first two Kindle books I bought. I also bought a Bible and I have a bunch of stuff from manybooks on my hard drive, lots of samples to look at and o course Leslie's Ubar FAQ. All I need is the Kindle, which may arrive as early as Friday!

Until then I am reading the second Artimus Fowl book. It's not been Kindlelated yet...









Making these book links are fun once you get the hang of it.


----------



## pidgeon92

Vampyre said:


> Making these book links are fun once you get the hang of it.


Too bad none of them work.  Do you want to try reposting them?


----------



## Guest

D'OH!  Looks like I spoke too soon.  I wonder what I did wrong?  Back to the tutorial.


----------



## Guest

Just finished _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. Cried my eyes out, but it is a wonderful female bonding book. Held very special meaning for me as I am an avid knitter. Moving on to DTV of Coraline.


----------



## Guest

pidgeon92 said:


> Too bad none of them work.  Do you want to try reposting them?


All fixed for your clicking pleasure.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan and it is very good. It was recommended by someone here.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan and it is very good. It was recommended by someone here.


I'm about halfway through it myself and can't put it down. It's very good.


----------



## Wells83




----------



## ScottBooks

Wells83 said:


>


That was my first sample! I love all his books. (OK--haven't read _Thunderbolt_ yet).


----------



## chobitz

I'm on the first book of the Women of the Otherworld series by Kelly Armstrong. I also have Let the Right One In (I forget the author's name) coming in monday.


----------



## Jeff

Lately I've been reading nothing but books for the Kindle by indie authors which has forced me to read books that I would have never considered otherwise. Case in point:


*The Jade Owl * 
by 
*Edward C. Patterson.*









To be perfectly frank, I started this book with some trepidation because it's listed under Gay and Lesbian fiction and I wasn't at all sure what to expect. What I discovered was a rollercoaster adventure from San Francisco to Beijing with a museum curator, his mentor's gay son, a drag queen and, of course, a jade owl. Neither Mr. Patterson's characters nor style are like anything I've ever known before but they soon had me laughing out loud and thoroughly entertained.

Jeff


----------



## Angela

Have finished _Princess B_ride and getting back to finish _The Color of Magic _ and hopefully to begin the first of the _Twilight_ books tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> I'm on the first book of the Women of the Otherworld series by Kelly Armstrong. I also have Let the Right One In (I forget the author's name) coming in monday.


That is an excellent series. I like the werewolves the best but Paige sort of grew on me to.

I am reading ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wells83 said:


>


Thanks so much for this. I've ordered my brother a Kindle (it will probably get here for NEXT Christmas at the rate they're going) and this will be on it when he gets it! I think. (It's registered to me now, but we can transfer it, can't we?) At any rate, I'll put this on my wish list. I love Bill Bryson. AND my bro was an English major, among other things.

Betsy


----------



## Wells83

ScottBooks said:


> That was my first sample! I love all his books. (OK--haven't read _Thunderbolt_ yet).


This is my first book of his! 

I also have _I'm a Stranger here Myself_, so hopefully I'll get to that soon.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks so much for this. I've ordered my brother a Kindle (it will probably get here for NEXT Christmas at the rate they're going) and this will be on it when he gets it! I think. (It's registered to me now, but we can transfer it, can't we?) At any rate, I'll put this on my wish list. I love Bill Bryson. AND my bro was an English major, among other things.
> 
> Betsy


I was an English major too. So far, it's a great book--I'm sure your brother will enjoy it. And how lucky for him to have such a nice and generous sister.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Vampyre said:


> I am reading ....


I'm reading this, too. It is good stuff. If you're a King or Koontz fan, it would be right up your alley!

Nemo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wells83 said:


> And how lucky for him to have such a nice and generous sister.


I keep telling him that! 

Betsy
(however he's not getting anything else for at least a year).


----------



## Khabita

For anyone looking for free or very cheap reading that's good to the last drop, I just finished two terrific reads:

The Warden -- Anthony Trollope (the first book in the Barchester Chronicles series)










44 Scotland Street -- Alexander McCall Smith (first book in the Scotland Street series)











The first was free, the second cost $1.00. I had read Trollope many, many years ago, but I think I appreciated it more this time around. And the Smith book is just a pure pleasure to read. No zombies, vampires, or aliens attacking Edinburgh, just regular people with regular problems.

Now I'm back to DTB's for a bit -- got to read Water for Elephants and The Book Thief


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the suggestions--I'm reading 44 Scotland Street now and enjoying it.  We have a bargain book thread and it was mentioned there, but it was awhile ago, so a good bump for all the new members.

Hadn't heard about The Warden, at least not that I recall, so I'm going to quote you on the Bargain book thread, thanks!

Feel free to post any other good deals there!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Taking a little break before I jump into this:











with THIS:


----------



## Khabita

Betsy -- I think most people know the Trollope books as "The Barchester Chronicles" and most people know the second book in the series, "Barchester Towers" best. All of them are available at Mobibooks for free.

I am finding that I'm re-reading a lot of books that I read in school, and I'm enjoying them much more now. The wisdom of age, I suppose!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I finished Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, a great book! I have started The Stand and must say I think I am enjoying it even more than I did over 20 years ago. Love reading it on my Kindle!


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> Taking a little break before I jump into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with THIS:


I just googled Coraline and found out there is a movie coming out with Dakota Fanning in 2K9....that means I have to read it now. Drat! Oh well, at least it's cheap.


----------



## Guest

Vampy: They have been showing commercials on TV for it for a week or so. There's a thread about it somewhere in Not Quite Kindle.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,871.0.html


----------



## Selcien

I haven't quite started it yet but this is the one that I'll be reading.











*Observation.* I haven't bought any books through links from this board yet but I think that this thread would be a good place for me to make the links to the books that I'm going to buy.


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> Vampy: They have been showing commercials on TV for it for a week or so. There's a thread about it somewhere in Not Quite Kindle.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,871.0.html


Remember, I just got my Kindle last week. I've not watched much TV since then. My DVR is almost full.


----------



## Leslie

I just finished this book, *Island Song* by Alan Chin. It was good--very good--but had enough little drawbacks that I can't give it a five star recommendation. In fact, the review by Victor Banis posted here at Amazon, pretty much sums up my feelings, too. Still, I read it inside of 24 hours and it did have a "can't put it down, what happens next" quality to it, which for me is a pretty high recommendation.

The ebook is not for sale at Amazon but you can buy it at Fictionwise and have it emailed to your Kindle.

Island Song by Alan Chin

Instructions for buying Kindle books at Fictionwise can be found here.









L


----------



## farmwife99

I'm reading the Twilight series and a on book three. I will be seeing my 13 year old niece over Christmas and wanted to show her Aunt DD was keeping up with things that interested her. I also just finished 90 Minutes in Heaven for my book club selection this month.


----------



## Suzanne

I just finished Marley & Me. *sniff* Now I'm on to The Stand. I've never read it before (or anything by Stephen King) and it looks like a goodun.


----------



## ScrappingForever

I've just started Taliesin, Stephen Lawhead's series on the Arthurian legend. I LOVE any books on that subject, so I'm happy to have found this series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm reading _Wheel of Darkness_ by Preston and Child. (Have I said that already? -- sometimes I lose track of what threads I've responded to. . .) Also just finished _Benjamin Button_. Cute story - - not sure how they'll make a whole movie out of it. I also expect they'll focus more on things he does whereas, to me, Fitzgerald's point seemed to be that, if you're "different", society doesn't really want to have anything to do with you.

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Suzanne said:


> I just finished Marley & Me. *sniff* Now I'm on to The Stand. I've never read it before (or anything by Stephen King) and it looks like a goodun.












Suzanne I am reading The Stand also, read it over 20 years ago but am loving it on my Kindle. It is a great book! Enjoy.


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Suzanne I am reading The Stand also, read it over 20 years ago but am loving it on my Kindle. It is a great book! Enjoy.


Yes, much less difficult to read on the Kindle. _The Stand_ is such a massive tome.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

A joy not to have to handle the DTB.


----------



## Angela

Suzanne said:


> I just finished Marley & Me. *sniff* Now I'm on to The Stand. I've never read it before (or anything by Stephen King) and it looks like a goodun.


You are in for a treat!! I plan to reread _The Stand_ soon... that is if I ever get finished with the ones I am reading now!! I keep adding more and more books!


----------



## Guest

*fails to beat Angela*

Still reading Coraline.


----------



## Guest

*sigh*

She's faster than electrons themselves.


----------



## sebat

Picked up Janet Evanovich's...Three Plums in One on Friday.  It's the first three books in the Stephanie Plum series.  I'm already several chapters into the third book.  Guess you know what I've done most of this weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sebat said:


> Picked up Janet Evanovich's...Three Plums in One on Friday. It's the first three books in the Stephanie Plum series. I'm already several chapters into the third book. Guess you know what I've done most of this weekend.


Yeah, I know what you've done most of this weekend. Laughed a lot. I'm trying hard not to get #9 until after the first of the year. No e-version of #14 in sight yet. I clicked again, and I've got her on my author alert list.


----------



## Guest

Just finished _Knit Two_ the sequel to _Friday Night Knitting Club_. It was very good, but I am not sure it was as good as the first. But, it was nice to see what happened to the friends from the first book.











Kate Jacobs may be one of my new favorites. I am most of the way through the sample of her second book, _Comfort Food_. I love her writing voice.


----------



## Guest

I am moving on to some Fannie Flagg. _Can't Wait to Get to Heaven_


----------



## Guest

^^It must not have been as good.  She didn't wake me up with a half-hour bout of uncontrolled sobbing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LuckyRainbow said:


> I am moving on to some Fannie Flagg. _Can't Wait to Get to Heaven_


LR I read A Redbird Christmas 2 weeks ago & it was very good. I look forward to reading Can't Wait to Get to Heaven. I like Fannie Flagg and Rick Bragg because they grew up here in AL. and I can relate to their writing and many locations in their books.


----------



## Guest

I really loved _Standing in the Rainbow_ and to a lesser extent _Welcome to the World, Baby Girl_. They so remind me of the small town in Missouri where I started my life and where some of my family still lives.











Not yet on Kindle, click to request:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Will get samples, haven't read them yet. You may want to check out Rick Bragg, very small southern town. It's All Over but the Shoutin, Ava's Man & I can't think of the other 2. 





















Not yet on Kindle, click to request:


----------



## sebat

gertiekindle said:


> Yeah, I know what you've done most of this weekend. Laughed a lot. I'm trying hard not to get #9 until after the first of the year. No e-version of #14 in sight yet. I clicked again, and I've got her on my author alert list.


    My face hurts.

I keep telling my husband that he needs to read these books, he will like them, too. He replied, "Why, you're reading me all the good parts."  Guess I shouldn't say anything and just let him wonder what's going on.


----------



## TM

Currently reading Steven Erikson's "Toll the Hounds" - in hardback (it hasn't been kindlized yet). I love the Malazan books - but only one has been Kindlized. Would be great to have them all in Kindle format, especially since they are fairly large books.


----------



## Angela

sebat said:


> My face hurts.
> 
> I keep telling my husband that he needs to read these books, he will like them, too. He replied, "Why, you're reading me all the good parts."  Guess I shouldn't say anything and just let him wonder what's going on.


I do that to my husband, too! I have a bad habit of laughing out loud when reading a funny book and then reading it to him!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> I do that to my husband, too! I have a bad habit of laughing out loud when reading a funny book and then reading it to him!


I wouldn't be able to help myself either when it comes to Stephanie, Lula, and Grandma Mazur. I won't even read the Plum books outside the house, cuz I know I'll either be laughing out loud, or coughing to cover up the laughing. Either way, I notice that people will stare rudely. Hey ... get your own Kindle and Three Plums in One.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mikuto

I'm slogging through Dark Resurrection by John A. Karr, the recent freebie on Amazon.com. I'm not too fond of it, as you may be able to tell...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Mikuto said:


> I'm slogging through Dark Resurrection by John A. Karr, the recent freebie on Amazon.com. I'm not too fond of it, as you may be able to tell...


I probably won't even start it. I am OCD when I start a book,I feel obligated to finish it. I have "slogged" through many over the years. Thanks for the heads up. I always get the freebies because I have nothing to lose but don't want to waste my time when I have so many books I will enjoy. Thanks for the heads-up.

Linda


----------



## sebat

Mikuto said:


> I'm slogging through Dark Resurrection by John A. Karr, the recent freebie on Amazon.com. I'm not too fond of it, as you may be able to tell...


Stop beating yourself up and quit reading it. 
It was a freebie after all.


----------



## Mikuto

I'm interested enough to see how the book ends, it's not the story itself that's bad, just everything else. I'm about halfway through, shouldn't take me long. I figure I'll treat myself with with something fun when it's over.


----------



## Guest

Mikuto said:


> I'm interested enough to see how the book ends, it's not the story itself that's bad, just everything else. I'm about halfway through, shouldn't take me long. I figure I'll treat myself with with something fun when it's over.


I'm doing the same thing with the _Song of Ice and Fire_ series. After reading books 2 & 3 back-to-back, I had to take a break with Coraline and _The Amazing Maurice_ before I jump into book 4.

It's not that I'm not enjoying the series. It's just that it's so much _work_!


----------



## sebat

Mikuto said:


> I'm interested enough to see how the book ends, it's not the story itself that's bad, just everything else. I'm about halfway through, shouldn't take me long. I figure I'll treat myself with with something fun when it's over.


I hate when that happens. I'll confess, I read the whole thing, too.  The whole time, thinking, this has got to get better. Then I was done.  That was the best part.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I read a book years ago, one of Trevanian's, I think it might have been Shibumi; it was a terrible slog but I kept going.  The last two chapters made it worthwhile.  I loaned it to my boss and told him that; he persevered and agreed with me.

BTW, several of Trevanian's books, including the Eiger Sanction are on Kindle for $3 or less.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> BTW, several of Trevanian's books, including the Eiger Sanction are on Kindle for $3 or less.
> 
> Betsy


I read the Eiger Sanction a million years ago. I remember it being really good. I wonder what I would think today?

L


----------



## chobitz

I'm reading a swedish vampire book "Let the Right One In". NOT for the squimish. Its also a great movie..


----------



## Poi Girl

I'm reading _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep _ 
Awesome and so far nothing like the movie that it inspired, _Blade Runner_ , which is awesome too.


----------



## Guest

Poi Girl said:


> I'm reading _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep _
> Awesome and so far nothing like the movie that it inspired, _Blade Runner_ , which is awesome too.


#5 on my All Time Greatest Movie list.

I was much less enchanted with the book. I find that's the case with most Dick, I like to look at it more than I like to suck it in verbally. (Take that as you will.) Give me Gibson cyberpunk any day!

_This message was brought to you by Fans United for Cyberpunk Kindled._


----------



## Poi Girl

Bacardi Jim said:


> #5 on my All Time Greatest Movie list.
> 
> I was much less enchanted with the book. I find that's the case with most Dick, I like to look at it more than I like to suck it in verbally. (Take that as you will.) Give me Gibson cyberpunk any day!
> 
> _This message was brought to you by Fans United for Cyberpunk Kindled._


LMAO. Well, I'm only in the very beginning of the book but I like it so far. I'm pretty much a light weight when it comes to scifi so you'll have to give my Gibson's entire name so I can google him/her.


----------



## Guest

Poi Girl said:


> LMAO. Well, I'm only in the very beginning of the book but I like it so far. I'm pretty much a light weight when it comes to scifi so you'll have to give my Gibson's entire name so I can google him/her.


William Gibson. To quote myself, "He dragged the New Age sentimentality of Harlan Ellison kicking and screaming into the computer age."

Gibson tells more intensely "I gotta think about what I just read" and also more exciting tales than Dick, despite being hugely influenced by him. The thing is, Gibson's prose is weirdly, densely poetic and lyrical. It's like you need a PhD. in Dick to "get" Gibson.

Nevertheless, the man's a genius, and a heck of a writer. He invented the term "cyberspace" in an early short story. And his novel Neuromancer is nothing short of breathtaking, defining the future of computer science in the same way Tolkein defined elves.


----------



## Poi Girl

Purchased! My list is getting longer, I need more self-control. At least it was $2.95. 

Thanks Bacardi!


----------



## Guest

Poi Girl said:


> Purchased! My list is getting longer, I need more self-control. At least it was $2.95.
> 
> Thanks Bacardi!


It's my way. 

Well... one of my many ways. (I'm multi-mental.)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.0.html


----------



## Mikuto

chobitz said:


> I'm reading a swedish vampire book "Let the Right One In". NOT for the squimish. Its also a great movie..


I would assume it's not Kindled 

Oh and for the record, I put down Dark Resurrection for a while and am reading the November 2008 issue of Asimov's Science Fiction magazine as well as the 2009 of Ellery Queen's Mystery Magazine.


----------



## Wells83

So far, so good. It started off a bit slow though.​


----------



## chobitz

Mikuto said:


> I would assume it's not Kindled
> 
> Oh and for the record, I put down Dark Resurrection for a while and am reading the November 2008 issue of Asimov's Science Fiction magazine as well as the 2009 of Ellery Queen's Mystery Magazine.


Nope not kindled 
Its also a great movie!


----------



## Mikuto

Looks like a good book Chobitz :*( Click to request it on the Kindle.


----------



## thomashton

The Man Who Invented Christmas: How Charles Dickens's A Christmas Carol Rescued His Career and Revived Our Holiday Spirits by Les Standiford.

Very interesting book about A Christmas Carol, how Dickens came up with it and how much its themes meant to him personally. Great book so far. A bit over half-way through.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wells83 said:


> So far, so good. It started off a bit slow though.
> ​




For those interested in Outlander, we've got a book club beginning January 5th!

Betsy​


----------



## Poi Girl

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's my way.
> 
> Well... one of my many ways. (I'm multi-mental.)
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.0.html


Thanks for the link to you favorite books thread.



thomashton said:


> The Man Who Invented Christmas: How Charles Dickens's A Christmas Carol Rescued His Career and Revived Our Holiday Spirits by Les Standiford.
> 
> Very interesting book about A Christmas Carol, how Dickens came up with it and how much its themes meant to him personally. Great book so far. A bit over half-way through.


This is now on my wish list.
I remember watching a Christmas documentary regarding Dickens's role in reviving Christmas and I could never find it again.
Thank you.


----------



## thomashton

You're welcome. You'll enjoy it. It's an easy read and  really fascinating to hear of how publishing worked back then as well as what was going on in Dickens' life and mind when he wrote it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.  Pointless.

Tales of Beedle the Bard ... a must for HP fans.


----------



## Dori

Reading KIndleboards.  No time left for books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> Reading KIndleboards. No time left for books.


You got that right, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Just finished The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Pointless.


Really? I found that it was great social commentary. The different reactions amongst his family members and others in "high" society. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> Really? I found that it was great social commentary. The different reactions amongst his family members and others in "high" society. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


Ah, so that was it. Odd, after Benjamin was born, his mother was never mentioned.


----------



## Guest

It might have been because she gave birth to a full grown man. Can you imagine the trauma, both physical and psychological, that caused?    LOL


----------



## Angela

LuckyRainbow said:


> It might have been because she gave birth to a full grown man. Can you imagine the trauma, both physical and psychological, that caused? LOL


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Guest

Couldn't put it off any longer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Couldn't put it off any longer.


Thanks, Jim, now I've bought another one. Sigh. Has this been posted in the bargain book section (2.96)?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Pssst, Betsy, don't let the link fool you. He is reading the DT version. However it was purchased Pre-K.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: George R R Martin. . . .start at the beginning:










Maybe also a bargain book. It's $3.99 but it's a twofer. . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LR, under the topic of "what are you reading?"  do you both read the Kindle?  or primarily you?  I've been wondering...

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy:  I have barely read the Kindle yet, primarily because I bought all these George RR Martin books (and some others) right before we got it.  And they are long reads.


----------



## Guest

The theory was that we would "share" the Kindle. When we got it, I had a much smaller backlog of DTB's. So, I have been able to use it more. Once he finishes slogging through the Geo. RR Martin, I am sure we will alternate using it.

Plus, it is mostly my Christmas gift. I suspect that eventually we will be in the market for another Kindle once he really gets to use it. So far he has only played with it briefly. Hopefully the backlog will be resolved before we get to that point.


----------



## Guest

Oops. GMTA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I was wondering.  Others have posted about the difficulties of sharing a Kindle.

I'm reading 44 Scotland St, which someone recommended here, and it was a bargain.  Interesting so far.

Betsy


----------



## Avalon3

I read Mysteries, Thrillers, Historical Fiction, Fiction and Non-fiction.

I always read a nonfiction and fiction book at the same time. I alternate between the two. I like to have both books related to the same subject matter but that's not always possible. I'm about a third of the way through Agent Zigzag and it's interesting. I've just barely started December 6.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Avalon3, that's an interesting method!  I like it.  I tend to read in one genre/subject till my attention span ends.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just randomly pick a book off my shelf. . .er, um. . . .home page. . . .


----------



## sebat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, I was wondering. Others have posted about the difficulties of sharing a Kindle.


That sharing thing lasted all of three days at my house. One would read and the other would tap their fingers. We were trying to read the same book and were getting in fights over which bookmark belonged to who. I was accused of deleting his bookmarks. We only saw two options...divorce or a second Kindle. The second Kindle won, we couldn't agree on which of us would retain custody of the Kindle.


----------



## Guest

I absolutely won't read even a DTB at the same time as LR.  We had a major fight about it when HP6 came out.  She doesn't "get" it.  But I outweigh her, so we came to an understanding.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bacardi Jim said:


> I absolutely won't read even a DTB at the same time as LR. We had a major fight about it when HP6 came out. She doesn't "get" it. But I outweigh her, so we came to an understanding.


We've had to buy 3 or more copies of the last 2 HP books. There's not much sharing here.


----------



## Avalon3

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Avalon3, that's an interesting method! I like it. I tend to read in one genre/subject till my attention span ends.
> 
> Betsy


I never used to read a fiction and nonfiction in paperback at the same time. I do it so if the nonfiction gets slow going I can have something with action in the fiction.

Later I'll post all the book titles I've read on my Kindle.

I'm not the only one that does this. Taken from "The Path Between the Seas" by David McCullough. He tells of an engineer working on the building of the Panama Canal.

"He always kept three books at hand---one scientific, one of classical literature or history, one light fiction---which he took up in turn, giving each exactly twenty minutes."

I don't set time limits on my reading like that or I'd never finish my books.


----------



## sebat

Bacardi Jim said:


> I absolutely won't read even a DTB at the same time as LR. We had a major fight about it when HP6 came out. She doesn't "get" it. But I outweigh her, so we came to an understanding.


DH and I are pretty much the same height and size. We can wear the same clothes, if I'm feeling butch and he wants to be a drag queen. 
I'm bigger than you doesn't fly here. He says I'm meaner than he is. 

Things are great now that we are a two Kindle family.


----------



## Poi Girl

I'm glad I don't have to share my Kindle!  It takes my husband a year to finish a book, 6 months if he really likes it.


----------



## Leslie

Here's a fiction/nonfiction combo that goes well together. I read them at the same time about a year ago. Unfortunately, the second one is not available in a Kindle edition.


----------



## drenee

I have been clicking on the request for Kindle edition for Death In A Prairie House frequently.  Hopefully it will be available by the time my Kindle arrives
deb


----------



## katiekat1066

We have a very simple system for sharing DTB around here - I get them first. Mostly because I read a lot faster - very few books take me more than 2 days to read and it takes him a couple of weeks to finish one. I suppose this is the upside of a book a day habit. I'm busy trying to convince him that he needs a kindle, too, so that we can both read the same book at the same time - and so that we don't have to split the book budget into his and hers/Non-kindle and kindle.

To kick back to topic... 
I'm also reading 44 Scotland Street and I'm trying to read Terry Pratchet's Nation right now. I spent my first week with Tia indulging myself by reading old friends that are available for Kindle that I can't find right now because the DTB's are all in boxes in my so-called sewing room. I have to admit that I'm finding the start of Nation really slow - is he SURE this is a YA book? 44 Scotland Street is much zippier, I'd probably be done if I hadn't almost fallen asleep in the bathtub last night. I've been enjoying picking up Alexander McCall Smith's books off the remaindered/bargain books tables, I'm slowly making my way through his writing this way. Now all I have to do is figure out what I haven't read yet...
Lets see if I can conquer the link maker...
44 Scotland Street


























Woo hoo, I did it!!!

Katiekat


----------



## Guest

I can understand why you are questioning YA status of _Nation_. Pratchett mostly writes for "smart" people, that includes "smart" young adults. Jim and I both just finished _The Amazing Maurice and his Educated Rodents_. We both had the same reaction: Not really all that funny but very philosophical. The only other Pratchett YA books I have read are the Tiffany Aching books. In my experience, Pratchett gets away with calling them YA books mostly because the main characters are that age. The writing in all of these 4 also speak to a much older crowd as well.

Hope this rambling makes some sense. Here are links:


----------



## katiekat1066

Yep, I love the Tiffany Aching books, I think that's why I'm so puzzled about Nation.  The only other time I've had a hard time getting into one of his books was with Monstrous Regiment and that was a big departure from the other Discworld books, much darker.  I just checked, I've managed to read an entire 3 chapters of Nation so far.  I think its because there has been very little humor so far and most of that is extremely subtle.  It's also not Discworld, that may be turning me off also - I think my suspension of disbelief is getting messed up.  On the other hand, it IS making me think.  I'm persevering, maybe after the Army/Navy game I'll give it a try again and see if it doesn't pick up.

Katiekat


----------



## chynared21

*I am actually reading the fifth book of the Maiden Flight series. The writing isn't the best and the story was a bit lame in some spots but catching enough for me to keep reading the series. Each book talks about a new character introduced shortly before the previous book ended which is why I am finishing up the series. Overlooking all the sex in the books, the stories alone keep me reading. I think if the author took the sex out of the books, they would make for good YA reading but unfortunately the sex is required as part of the story, a minor part but part of it nonetheless.

The bonus of these books...they're fast reads which is good for me with my concentration issues *


----------



## Selcien

I cannot recall anytime where a book has managed to catch my interest so strongly. I want to read everything in it all one time, which unfortunately has been causing me to skip around in it, rather than reading it from front to back, but I'm sure that I'll be coming back to it numerous times in the future.

While I'm at it, I really think that I'm going to have to check out this Pratchett fellow.


----------



## Avalon3

Leslie said:


> Here's a fiction/nonfiction combo that goes well together. I read them at the same time about a year ago. Unfortunately, the second one is not available in a Kindle edition.











Thanks I went and clicked for "Death in a Prairie House". I haven't read any DTB's since I got my Kindle a year ago.


----------



## Poi Girl

Ok BJ,

I finished _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep _ I may reread it after I finish reading the next book or two. I liked the story and aspects of the world. Deckard wasn't very likeable until the end of the book but the end confused me with the whole Wilbur Mercer thing so that could have something to do with it.

And now for something completely different, I'm reading:









_added merged Kindleboards link and image together! Betsy_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Poi Girl said:


> Ok BJ,
> 
> I finished _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep _ I may reread it after I finish reading the next book or two. I liked the story and aspects of the world. Deckard wasn't very likeable until the end of the book but the end confused me with the whole Wilbur Mercer thing so that could have something to do with it.
> 
> And now for something completely different, I'm reading:


Poi Girl, I really enjoyed Secret Life of Bees. I hope you like it, would be interested in your feedback.

Linda


----------



## Andra

After spending some time on the Bargain Books thread, I purchased Stardust by Neil Gaiman. We had watched the movie, but I didn't like it that much. To my surprise, I really enjoyed the book. I fell into his world and didn't come up for air until I finished the whole thing. I did keep seeing flashes of things I recognized from the movie and I'm sure that colored my imagination a little.
It does look like the price went back up since I ordered it.
Andra









_added link. Betsy_


----------



## chobitz

Andra said:


> After spending some time on the Bargain Books thread, I purchased Stardust by Neil Gaiman. We had watched the movie, but I didn't like it that much. To my surprise, I really enjoyed the book. I fell into his world and didn't come up for air until I finished the whole thing. I did keep seeing flashes of things I recognized from the movie and I'm sure that colored my imagination a little.
> It does look like the price went back up since I ordered it.
> Andra


Gaiman is one of my favorite authors. I wonder did the kindle stardust have all the gorgeous illustrations? I know there are two versions of the book. The original and IMO better illustrated version and the no illustration version.

Since you've discovered the wonderful Gaiman may I suggest some more titles?

Coraline







is a dark book aimed at kids but adults enjoy it also. Its soon to be a movie and a steal at under 5 bucks!

The Graveyard Book







another Young Adult book adults will love. Its his newest book and its great if you like dark fantasy.

Neverwhere







is one of his adult books. Urban Fantasy at its best and another under 5 bucks bargain!

American Gods







and its sequel Anansi Boys







are great urban fantasy.

He also has tons of anthologies.

_Added affiliate codes to the links. Betsy_


----------



## Poi Girl

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Poi Girl, I really enjoyed Secret Life of Bees. I hope you like it, would be interested in your feedback.
> 
> Linda


Will do  So far sooo good!


----------



## Poi Girl

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Poi Girl, I really enjoyed Secret Life of Bees. I hope you like it, would be interested in your feedback.
> 
> Linda


Okay, I finished the book a few days ago. I loved it! Several co-workers told me to read it and I was hesitant at first because I thought it would be a cheesy coming of age story but it was beautiful.


Spoiler



Although it would have been cliche to have the father be the shooter, I was still hoping he was.


 Kidd did a wonderal job placing a story in a pivotal time in history without losing the story.

I'm currently reading The House of the Seven Gables by Nathaniel Hawthorn. (My Kindle is named after one of the characters, Hepzibah.)


----------



## Angela

_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and Other Tales of the Jazz Age_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Guest

Angela, are you enjoying Benjamin Button? It has had some really mixed reviews here on the boards.


----------



## Angela

LuckyRainbow said:


> Angela, are you enjoying Benjamin Button? It has had some really mixed reviews here on the boards.


Well, I don't know that "enjoying" is the right word. It is a very short story and so a lot is left to the imagination. It was a quick, easy read, but no real meat. Not nearly enough detail, but even FSF's comments at the beginning let you know that it wasn't that great of a story. This particular book is a collection of F Scott Fitzgerald's short stories.

I am not reading the one titled, _The Jelly-Bean_, followed by _The Camel's Back_, _May Day_, _Porcelain and Pink_, _The Diamond As Big As The Ritz_, _Tarquin of Cheapside_, _O Russet Witch_, _The Lees of Happiness_, _Mr. Icky _ and _Jemina_. Each on of these stories has an intro written by the author where he tells when and why he wrote them and in some cases whether or not he liked them!

I expect to be finished with all of them by morning!


----------



## Guest

Oh, I did not get the intro. because I downloaded it from feedbooks. It was just the story itself. I did like it quite a lot. For me, it was perfect as a short story. I did not expect a lot of detail. Was a bit shocked by the social commentary though.


----------



## Angela

I just thought it strange that the mother was never mentioned other than a reference to *Mr. and Mrs.* or *the Buttons*.


----------



## MonaSW

Just finished Neuromancer by William Gibson, starting Mort by Terry Pratchett.  (I'm nothing if not versatile.)


----------



## Guest

Mona, have you been listening to Bacardi Jim? He can be very influential.


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> Just finished Neuromancer by William Gibson, starting Mort by Terry Pratchett.  (I'm nothing if not versatile.)


Ummmmmmm..... May I ask what you thought of *Neuromancer*?


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Mona, have you been listening to Bacardi Jim? He can be very influential.


GO READ THE ICE STORM THREAD!

*measures his influence with a bizarre device invented by Tesla*


----------



## MonaSW

Neuromancer was fascinating and weird. Eerily compelling. Thought it got out there a bit too much at Villa Straylight. I think I wasn't ready to appreciate Gibson when I tried reading him before. I will certainly read more of his work in the future. 

I've read Mort before, but it has been many years and seeing Hogfather again got me interested in re-reading Mort. 

Have a great evening everyone, time for me to hit the sack. I have a conference call in the morning. (Sigh.)


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> Thought it got out there a bit too much at Villa Straylight.


I agree. The combination of Rasta-jargon, multiple cloning, AI interference/interface, immediate switching of points of view and voices from the past make the climax a bit hard to digest.

Tolja it was dense and lyrical. 

I actually hated this book after my first reading. Yet now it's in my Top Twenty after several re-readings.
It's... it's... so damn _weird!_


----------



## MonaSW

"I actually hated this book after my first reading." I think I tried reading Mona Lisa Overdrive when I first tried Gibson, and did not like it. Will have to try it again. After Mort. Night all.


----------



## Leslie

LuckyRainbow said:


> Oh, I did not get the intro. because I downloaded it from feedbooks. It was just the story itself. I did like it quite a lot. For me, it was perfect as a short story. I did not expect a lot of detail. Was a bit shocked by the social commentary though.


I enjoyed the story and I agree, it's perfect as a short story.

I saw the trailer for the movie on Sunday and I have to say, it looks like the only thing the movie has in common with the story is the title. Okay, that might be a bit of an exaggeration but the movie appears to have a ton of stuff that is not in the story -- because there is not that much in the story. I am curious about the movie. It is getting very good pre-release publicity.

L


----------



## paisley

I'm reading Susan Vreeland's The Forest Lover as a DTB. A friend loaned it to me--thinking I would enjoy it, since my background is in Art History (among other things). I'm about 1/3 through. It's interesting enough, although I do feel somewhat obligated to read it, kwim? Not quite as bad as the english-teacher-assigned-this-book scenario, but it's not necessarily something I would've picked up on my own. Still, I've gotten into it and am curious as to how it pans out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm reading 

Watership Down
The Light Fantastic
The Great Walrus Catastrophe
The Buried Pyramid
The Mother Hunt

Amazingly for me, there's only one reread on that list.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I'm reading:

The Stand
Caught Stealing  and I needed a light read so I bought...
The Stupidest Angel a few seconds ago


----------



## sandypeach

I just finished Caught Stealing (decent story, NYC language) and have started The Reincarnationist.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Reading "Outlander". Just finished the wedding.  I'm also slogging through samples trying to decide on what to read next. "Duma Key", "In Her Name" or "The Book Thief" are strong possibilities.

Nemo


----------



## Wells83

I'm reading _The Waiter Rant_, by The Waiter.

Not good at all. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading Master of Mysteries by Gelett Burgess. Published in 1912, it is a series of stories about Astro, the famous mystic. He's a keen observer with no paranormal abilities at all, but rather a contemporary of Sherlock Holmes and a detective masquerading as a psychic.

The stories are much in the same vein as the Homes stories, although never as famous (but still very popular in the day). The series seems to always get brought up when people discuss classic mysteries.

I'm pretty sure I got this from Mobilread.com.

Mike


----------



## Leslie

Wells83 said:


> I'm reading _The Waiter Rant_, by The Waiter.
> 
> Not good at all. I wouldn't recommend it.


I read about 1/3 of that and got sidetracked with other books. Not sure if I'll get back to it.

L


----------



## Jesslyn

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I'm reading:
> 
> The Stand
> Caught Stealing and I needed a light read so I bought...
> The Stupidest Angel a few seconds ago


I will be revisiting The Stand, one of my favorites.

Currently reading, Dragon Strike







. I love these books as humans are not the central characters.


----------



## bkworm8it

Well while I'm waiting for the final book of George RR. Martin's  A Song of Ice and Fire Series, which I have been waiting for the past 5 or so years so will start his series again when it finally does come out    so for now I'm reading:  Moby Dick and Twilight. 

I'm almost done with Twilight, I only read that one at home so I don't have to stop. I read Moby Dick during lunch and when waiting somewhere as I don't mind getting interupted.  But I'm at a very hard to put down place for Twilight and soooo would much rather be at home reading.

Next up Outlander (for the 3rd time to join the book club) and In Her Name (also joined the book club)

theresam


----------



## Guest

bkworm8it said:


> Well while I'm waiting for the final book of George RR. Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire Series, which I have been waiting for the past 5 or so years so will start his series again when it finally does come out  so for now I'm reading: Moby Dick and Twilight.
> 
> I'm almost done with Twilight, I only read that one at home so I don't have to stop. I read Moby Dick during lunch and when waiting somewhere as I don't mind getting interupted. But I'm at a very hard to put down place for Twilight and soooo would much rather be at home reading.
> 
> Next up Outlander (for the 3rd time to join the book club) and In Her Name (also joined the book club)
> 
> theresam


Just so's ya know--Martin has revised his plan. There are supposed to be two more books in the series.


----------



## Wells83

Leslie said:


> I read about 1/3 of that and got sidetracked with other books. Not sure if I'll get back to it.
> 
> L


I'm probably 3/4 of the way through and have gotten to the point where I'm only skimming it to find the good bits. If I were you, I wouldn't even bother going back to it.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Wells83 said:


> I'm reading _The Waiter Rant_, by The Waiter.
> 
> Not good at all. I wouldn't recommend it.


Loved it, but I worked as a bartender for over 7 years. I don't know if someone who had no restaurant experience would care for it though. I will say that the author's blog is much better than the book.

Nemo


----------



## bkworm8it

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just so's ya know--Martin has revised his plan. There are supposed to be two more books in the series.


That one is already out. I've read it and am waiting for his final, final book, unless he's now split it in 3  Feast of Crows was originally part of the final book and he broke it out. A Dance with Dragons is supposed to be the last but according to his website there is still no real eta for the final book. I'm dying to find out what has happend to some of my favorite characters and some not so favorites.   

Believe me I've been checking his website almost weekly... Usually I don't start series when they first come out so I don't have to wait but it was just tooo good to pass up and won't mind rereading them when I know there is an ending at least I hope there is an ending...before I have an ending LOL

theresam


----------



## Guest

Oh well, at least I'll get to read the next one on Kindle. 

[EDIT] Ummmmm..... as I understand it, _Crows_ was supposed to be the NEXT-to-last book, and then got split in two. Check the Wikipedia entry on "Song of Ice and Fire."


----------



## bkworm8it

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Sorry. My bad. I thought _Crows_ was the most recent.
> 
> Oh well, at least I'll get to read the next one on Kindle.


Feast of Crows is the most recent but it's only half the characters because he broke it in two. It's still good... I'm just missing everyone and want to know how it ends and who's left on the chess board..so to speak.. Hopefully you won't have a long wait between feast and Dances. 

theresam


----------



## Guest

bkworm8it said:


> Feast of Crows is the most recent but it's only half the characters because he broke it in two. It's still good... I'm just missing everyone and want to know how it ends and who's left on the chess board..so to speak.. Hopefully you won't have a long wait between feast and Dances.
> 
> theresam


Check my edit.


----------



## bkworm8it

Bacardi Jim said:


> Oh well, at least I'll get to read the next one on Kindle.
> 
> [EDIT] Ummmmm..... as I understand it, _Crows_ was supposed to be the NEXT-to-last book, and then got split in two. Check the Wikipedia entry on "Song of Ice and Fire."


Well I went and rechecked his webpage. I've only been checking the update on Dance with Dragons, However in 2003 Feast/Dance was supposed to be the last book in the set. I don't really pay attention to Wikipedia because I find it to be wrong in lots of cases. However he does now have two more books listed under Dance with Dragons that had not been there a year or so ago.

Sheesh I can't keep up with these writers. Well I can tell you that I may give up on the series as I'll either be dead before they are finished or (well I can't say the or as you have not read feast yet  )

theresam

Oh and I forgot to say that he has added about 3 chapters of Dances to his website. They cycle so I'm not sure which one is up now. I might check them out but then again it may be too hard to only have 3 chapters!!!


----------



## Atunah

I finished Outlander, which was my first finished Kindle book. It seemed short to me and then I find out its a long book.   I have no concept of lenght with the Kindle for lack of page numbers. Those locations are like greek to me. 


Now I am  trying to read Pillars of the Earth. I say trying because it feels like pulling teeth. I am trying so hard to get in the book but I am having a hard time. Maybe its just me. My brain keeps saying bla bla bla while I am trying to read. 
Maybe it gets better at some point.


----------



## Guest

Theresa M: Your last post (where you quoted me) is empty.  Was there something you wanted to say?


----------



## bkworm8it

Bacardi Jim said:


> Theresa M: Your last post (where you quoted me) is empty. Was there something you wanted to say?


Yes but I had to fix what I wrote, I rechecked another page on the authors site, check my post now 
theresam


----------



## bkworm8it

Atunah said:


> I finished Outlander, which was my first finished Kindle book. It seemed short to me and then I find out its a long book.  I have no concept of lenght with the Kindle for lack of page numbers. Those locations are like greek to me.
> 
> Now I am trying to read Pillars of the Earth. I say trying because it feels like pulling teeth. I am trying so hard to get in the book but I am having a hard time. Maybe its just me. My brain keeps saying bla bla bla while I am trying to read.
> Maybe it gets better at some point.


It took me a few chapters to get into the book while they setup the history and story line but it's all important. It's a long read but I felt it was worth it and was disappointed when it actaully ended. I'm getting ready to read the next one he wrote. Also my mom and dad both read it and felt the same way.

Theresam


----------



## Dori

Reading the sample of In His Name.  Will try to stop after the sample.


----------



## bkworm8it

Dori said:


> Reading the sample of In His Name. Will try to stop after the sample.


I have that sample to, let me know what you though of the sample and if you decide to purchase  

theresa


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The Stupidest Angel, a LOL book. I am enjoying it, it is hilarious. A quick, fun read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just finished 44 Scotland Street which was OK...it seemed to end sort of suddenly...even considering it is part of a series. I didn't find any of the characters particularly appealing; though having been to Edinburgh, I enjoyed some of the descriptions of the city. But it was a bargain book ($1), so that was OK. I'm tracking the next ones to see if the price goes down before I decide whether to buy them or not.










Now I'm reading the first Women's Murder Club book, by James Patterson, 1st To Die.










Have a whole bunch of books on Eleanor the K, and of course I'm going to do ALL the book clubs.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just finished 44 Scotland Street which was OK...it seemed to end sort of suddenly...even considering it is part of a series. I didn't find any of the characters particularly appealing; though having been to Edinburgh, I enjoyed some of the descriptions of the city. But it was a bargain book ($), so that was OK. I'm tracking the next ones to see if the price goes down before I decide whether to buy them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm reading the first Women's Murder Club book, by James Patterson, 1st To Die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a whole bunch of books on Eleanor the K, and of course I'm going to do ALL the book clubs.
> 
> Betsy


I enjoyed tthe Women's Murder Club Series but I like anything James Patterson. There was a TV series staring Angie Harmon, don't know if it is still on or not.


----------



## tecwritr

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I enjoyed tthe Women's Murder Club Series but I like anything James Patterson. There was a TV series staring Angie Harmon, don't know if it is still on or not.


The Women's Murder Club is no longer on.


----------



## Atunah

bkworm8it said:


> It took me a few chapters to get into the book while they setup the history and story line but it's all important. It's a long read but I felt it was worth it and was disappointed when it actaully ended. I'm getting ready to read the next one he wrote. Also my mom and dad both read it and felt the same way.
> 
> Theresam


I'll hang in there then. I am stubborn like a mule anyway and I will finish it and if it kills me . I have hope it gets better. I don't know what chapter I am on, I can't tell you what page number or location or whatever that is, but I can tell you I have about 7 or 8 dots 

I don't mind the lenght, just need something, give me something, anything, a crumb, I am not picky.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I finished Outlander, which was my first finished Kindle book. It seemed short to me and then I find out its a long book.  I have no concept of lenght with the Kindle for lack of page numbers. Those locations are like greek to me.


I hope you'll join our Outlander Book Klub starting 12/29.



> Now I am trying to read Pillars of the Earth. I say trying because it feels like pulling teeth. I am trying so hard to get in the book but I am having a hard time. Maybe its just me. My brain keeps saying bla bla bla while I am trying to read.
> Maybe it gets better at some point.


Everyone raves about Pillars of the Earth, but I didn't care for it all that much. I finally realized it's because I had just read Sarum, which is about the building of the cathedral in Salisbury. Sarum was a great book. Unfortunately, it's not on Kindle. I think I'll go post it in the clicking thread.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just finished 44 Scotland Street which was OK...it seemed to end sort of suddenly...even considering it is part of a series. I didn't find any of the characters particularly appealing; though having been to Edinburgh, I enjoyed some of the descriptions of the city. But it was a bargain book ($), so that was OK. I'm tracking the next ones to see if the price goes down before I decide whether to buy them or not.


I finally put 44 Scotland Street aside. Like you, I didn't find anything about the characters liked. For me, a plot can be weak if I there are strong characters, but the opposite doesn't work for me.


----------



## bkworm8it

Atunah said:


> I'll hang in there then. I am stubborn like a mule anyway and I will finish it and if it kills me . I have hope it gets better. I don't know what chapter I am on, I can't tell you what page number or location or whatever that is, but I can tell you I have about 7 or 8 dots
> 
> I don't mind the lenght, just need something, give me something, anything, a crumb, I am not picky.


LOL.. I read the DTB and it was BIG. Its not standard paperback size, it was in paperpack but it was the length of a hardback, maybe longer and very very thick LOL.

Let see a crumb....hmmm Lets see there is deceit, misunderstandings, fires, murder, and mayham, human frailty. Hows that for a crumb? 

theresam

PS: if you want to pm me about what's happening where you are in the book I can tell if it's going to start getting better. Also remember life's to short to read a book that doesn't grab you. There is nothing wrong with putting it down or reading other books in between. Not everyone has the same tastes. Mine just happen to be all over the place  just like my music taste All over the place


----------



## chynared21

Atunah said:


> I'll hang in there then. I am stubborn like a mule anyway and I will finish it and if it kills me . I have hope it gets better. I don't know what chapter I am on, I can't tell you what page number or location or whatever that is, but I can tell you I have about 7 or 8 dots
> 
> I don't mind the lenght, just need something, give me something, anything, a crumb, I am not picky.


*It's a big book and it takes a while like Outlander for it to pick up...keep at it, well worth the read *


----------



## Atunah

Ok, I keep trying lol. 

Outlander grabbed me right away though, I got into it from the first paragraph. I cared for the characters, like or not, at least I cared. Thats what I am having issues with in Pillars. I try to care. 

I am a bit past the hot fire rock if that helps


----------



## chynared21

Atunah said:


> Ok, I keep trying lol.
> 
> Outlander grabbed me right away though, I got into it from the first paragraph. I cared for the characters, like or not, at least I cared. Thats what I am having issues with in Pillars. I try to care.
> 
> I am a bit past the hot fire rock if that helps


*Shoot...it's been a while since I read it. Maybe someone else here can figure out where you are in the book.*


----------



## bkworm8it

Atunah said:


> Ok, I keep trying lol.
> 
> Outlander grabbed me right away though, I got into it from the first paragraph. I cared for the characters, like or not, at least I cared. Thats what I am having issues with in Pillars. I try to care.
> 
> I am a bit past the hot ufire rock if that helps


I don't remember the hot fire rock part specifically but if you can tell me the location on your screen I can guestimate where you are still pretty early in the book. If you haven't gotten to this melody, which is written out in the book, I suggest reading to it. If it hasn't grabbed you by then it's not your cup of tea. Also that's at the end of the first part and begining of Part 2

A Lark, caught in a hunter's net
Sang sweeter then than ever,
As if the failling melody
Might wing and net dissever.

A paragraph then another verse.

Theresam


----------



## Atunah

I am at 3006-9. 

The rock is for warming some feet. Hot rock from the kitchen


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just finished 44 Scotland Street which was OK...it seemed to end sort of suddenly...even considering it is part of a series. I didn't find any of the characters particularly appealing; though having been to Edinburgh, I enjoyed some of the descriptions of the city. But it was a bargain book ($1), so that was OK. I'm tracking the next ones to see if the price goes down before I decide whether to buy them or not.


I also just finished this book. Overall, not a great book, but I did find one chapter in particular hilarious.


Spoiler



When Bruce decides to become a Wine Master and goes to the meeting with Will Lyons.


 I have seen and had several of those conversations. I read most of it aloud to Jim and it even had him snickering a time or two. I also liked a lot of the illustrations, some of them really made me chuckle.

I have moved on to 







Only because it was free and is fairly short.

After that I have the sample for _The Stupidest Angel_, which if I like will buy and read the whole thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're right LR, those are two of the highlights...I did love the illustratons.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LR I am halfway in The Stupidest Angel and loving it. An easy, funny read. I started it yesterday and should finish today if work doesn't interfer too much.  
I'm toast if my boss ever gets a Kindle and comes here.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I'm reading The Diamond Age


----------



## Wells83

Mnemosyne said:


> Loved it, but I worked as a bartender for over 7 years. I don't know if someone who had no restaurant experience would care for it though. I will say that the author's blog is much better than the book.
> 
> Nemo


That's why I thought I would really enjoy it--I have worked as a coat check girl for a small, privately owned restaurant for three years. My boyfriend has worked there three times as long (poor guy!). So I figured I would find it humerous as an insider. It was spot on, but I thought the aspects he chose to highlight were a bore.

Now I'm reading _Franny and Zooey_, by JD Salinger.


----------



## chobitz

I'm happy everyone is getting into Christopher Moore. All of his books are humorous.











That is what I am reading. Its Christmas short stories involving werewolves. There is a great Sookie Stackhouse story in it.


----------



## Avalon3

I just finished











Now I'm reading these two books.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Avalon how did you like them?


----------



## Poi Girl

I finished the sample of The Geography of Bliss and bought it so that's what I'm going to read.
I don't have time to write a blurb, here is the one from Amazon

Starred Review. Fortified with Eeyoreish fatalism-I'm already unhappy. I have nothing to lose-Weiner set out on a yearlong quest to find the world's unheralded happy places. Having worked for years as an NPR foreign correspondent, he'd gone to many obscure spots, but usually to report bad news or terrible tragedies. Now he'd travel to countries like Iceland, Bhutan, Qatar, Holland, Switzerland, Thailand and India to try to figure out why residents tell positive psychology researchers that they're actually quite happy. At his first stop, Rotterdam's World Database of Happiness, Weiner is confronted with a few inconvenient truths. Contrary to expectations, neither greater social equality nor greater cultural diversity is associated with greater happiness. Iceland and Denmark are very homogeneous, but very happy; Qatar is extremely wealthy, but Weiner, at least, found it rather depressing. He wasn't too fond of the Swiss, either, uncomfortable with their quiet satisfaction, tinged with just a trace of smugness. In the end, he realized happiness isn't about economics or geography. Maybe it's not even personal so much as relational. In the end, Weiner's travel tales-eating rotten shark meat in Iceland, smoking hashish in Rotterdam, trying to meditate at an Indian ashram-provide great happiness for his readers. 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. --This text refers to the Hardcover edition.


----------



## Angela




----------



## chobitz

Like father (Stephen King) like son. I love love love Joe Hill.


----------



## Angela

chobitz said:


> Like father (Stephen King) like son. I love love love Joe Hill.


I absolutely love Stephen King... never read any Joe Hill. Downloaded a sample, thanks!


----------



## chobitz

Angela said:


> I absolutely love Stephen King... never read any Joe Hill. Downloaded a sample, thanks!


He also wrote a novel:










I have it on Phoebe but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Angela

chobitz said:


> He also wrote a novel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on Phoebe but haven't read it yet.


I already have a sample of that one and it's on my priority download list after Christmas!


----------



## Avalon3

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Avalon how did you like them?












The only one I finished was this one. It was a good read. Your standard fast read murder mystery with a Peppermint Twist to the plot!


----------



## Poi Girl

Nevermind about Geography of Bliss, I didn't realize I can't use a visa gift card on Amazon..Duh..no billing address or name attached.

I'm now read Eat, Pray, Love: One Woman's Search for Everything Across Italy, India and Indonesia (Kindle Edition)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The Plums in One


----------



## Wells83

_A Million Little Pieces_, James Frey


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wells83 said:


> _A Million Little Pieces_, James Frey


I really enjoyed this book, it was well written. It was an O book club pick and then all the controversy came out that it wasn't true. Still a good read!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I'm reading Definitely Dead (SV book 6), and just finished a DT copy of "Good Omens" by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett. Which was funny. I laughed so hard about the guy putting the fear of God into his house plants that I had to put the book down and walk away for a while. I may have to go get a houseplant now.

Here:
http://www.amazon.com/Definitely-Dead-Southern-Vampire-Mysteries/dp/B000PC0SN2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1229699176&sr=1-1
and

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Omens-Accurate-Prophecies-Nutter/dp/0060853972/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229699203&sr=8-1

Also, I love the Sookie Stackhouse books, but I wish their titles weren't so similar. I skipped the entire fourth book without knowing it. Had to go re-read the entire series up to that point, b/c big things kept not making any sense. Oi!

~robin


----------



## Dori

Just finished reading Private, one of the free book offers from Amazon. It was mediocre with many editorial/typographical errors.  Private High School shenanigans story.


----------



## jah

I just started reading Vince Flynn's Transfer of Power.
So far it really good. This is the first in his Mitch Rapp series.


----------



## Lizzy

I am reading Thorn In The Flesh by Anne Brooke. I'm just over halfway thru and its really
good. Im defenitley gonna finish this one tonight. This one grabs you and wont let you go.

Thorn In The Flesh


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently about half-way through F. Paul Wilson's latest _Repairman Jack_ novel. It doesn't seem to be grabbing me as much as previous ones. Maybe it's because Jack doesn't seem to be in this one very much so far.

By the Sword








(no image available)

Mike


----------



## Guest

jmiked said:


> I'm currently about half-way through F. Paul Wilson's latest _Repairman Jack_ novel. It doesn't seem to be grabbing me as much as previous ones. Maybe it's because Jack doesn't seem to be in this one very much so far.
> 
> By the Sword
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no image available)
> 
> Mike


Don't disillusion me! You know I can't start in on my copy until Dec. 26.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> Don't disillusion me! You know I can't start in on my copy until Dec. 26.


I lied. It's his greatest work yet. I just said what I did to start a passionate argument. 

Mike


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> Like father (Stephen King) like son. I love love love Joe Hill.


Shouldn't you have said "Like PARENTS, like son"? Here is Tabitha's latest book:








This is her only work available for Kindle. I have not read it yet, but I did download the sample. I read a couple of her first novels years ago. I really enjoyed them back then. According to Wikipedia, only her first 3 novels were published by a major house, Macmillan. This could be why she had fallen off of my radar.


----------



## Mikuto

So much talent in that family...

I'm still reading magazines, Ellery Queen and Asimov's. I don't have the attention span for books right now.


----------



## Guest

Mikuto said:


> So much talent in that family...


And let's not forget that Owen was on a World (well, U.S.) champion Little League team.


----------



## chobitz

Mikuto said:


> So much talent in that family...
> 
> I'm still reading magazines, Ellery Queen and Asimov's. I don't have the attention span for books right now.


King has 2 sons AND a daughter I thought? We know he and his wife and 2 of the kids write. I wonder if the daughter writes?


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


> And let's not forget that Owen was on a World (well, U.S.) champion Little League team.


Owen King writes also! Mainly he writes comics but he does have a novel kindled!


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> King has 2 sons AND a daughter I thought? We know he and his wife and 2 of the kids write. I wonder if the daughter writes?


Only sermons and gay rights pamphlets.

http://www.religionnewsblog.com/19010/noami-king


----------



## Leslie

Lizzy said:


> I am reading Thorn In The Flesh by Anne Brooke. I'm just over halfway thru and its really
> good. Im defenitley gonna finish this one tonight. This one grabs you and wont let you go.
> 
> Thorn In The Flesh


Oh, thank you! When you are done, if you are inclined to post a review on Amazon, I know the author would be thrilled.

Leslie


----------



## bkworm8it

Finished Twilight over the weekend. Really enjoyed it. But not starting book 2 until next year I think I can hold off that long <gggggg>!

I've put Moby Dick aside - sooo needed a break and now am reading (rereading) Ann of Green Gables, which I plan to finish before Outlander starts on the 29th!

TheresaM


----------



## sandypeach

I am reading The Black Ice, by Michael Connelly. It is the second Harry Bosch book. It is part of this collection of the first three Bosch books:











This collection, containing the next three Bosch books, is also available:


----------



## Daisysmama

I just finished the book...Marley and Me.  I don't EVER remember laughing so hard I cried at the antics of this dog and then just bawled at the end....if the movie will be half of what the book is, it will be a hit.  A major recommend from me!!!  Especially if you are an animal lover and have ever had pets in your family!!!

I also just read the autobio's of Paula Deen and Valerie Bertenelli.  Miss Paula is a self professed potty mouth, but one hard working woman and deserves all she has now earned.  Valerie's was surprising in that little "Barbara Cooper" wasn't as innocent as she appeared to be in One Day at a Time.  Not surprised that she was a bit afraid to have her parents read her story.  But both were very good reads and did hold my interest.


----------



## bookworm

I'm reading the third Autumn Series Book - Purification - by David Moody.  I don't usually go for zombie-type books (the classics are my thing) but this one was offered as a freebie through Feedbooks (I think). Anyway, it's more then zombies, if you are interested.  It's really about a world-wide virus .....


----------



## Lynn

I just finished The Princess Bride, think I will read Secret Life of Bees next

Lynn L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lynn said:


> I just finished The Princess Bride, think I will read Secret Life of Bees next
> 
> Lynn L


I enjoyed Secret Life of Bees Lynn, hope you do too.


----------



## Cowgirl

I was on a 5.5 hour flight from Buffalo to Phoenix today and I read Wisdom of Our Fathers by Tim Russert.  Finished the whole book and had tears in my eyes the whole ride home.  So many of the father stories from daughters and sons brought back a lot of great memories of my Dad.


----------



## mwb

Right now I'm reading Hawthorne's House of the Seven Gables and Greg Bear's Darwin's Children.

Of course, Bear's book marks the third book I've been reading/read while I'm still reading Hawthorne...

----------------
Listening to: Ernest Tubb - Let's Say Goodbye Like We Said Hello (Single Version)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Leslie

Cowgirl said:


> I was on a 5.5 hour flight from Buffalo to Phoenix today and I read Wisdom of Our Fathers by Tim Russert. Finished the whole book and had tears in my eyes the whole ride home. So many of the father stories from daughters and sons brought back a lot of great memories of my Dad.


Considering Tim was from Buffalo, that seems like a very appropriate book to read!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Cowgirl said:


> I was on a 5.5 hour flight from Buffalo to Phoenix today and I read Wisdom of Our Fathers by Tim Russert. Finished the whole book and had tears in my eyes the whole ride home. So many of the father stories from daughters and sons brought back a lot of great memories of my Dad.


I read that book after Tim's death and enjoyed it. Election night was not the same with out him! He was a good man and loved his country, had such an enthusiasm for life. His son Luke seems to be a fine young man. I remember watching the memorial service for Tim and bawling like a baby. I think all Americans or the majority of them felt as if Tim were an old friend.


----------



## Dazlyn

I'm finishing up any paperbacks that I have on hand until my Kindle arrives.  Right now that includes the murder mystery series by Diane Mott Davidson.  I have read the first two Catering to Nobody and Dying for Chocolate.  I think there are about 13 or 14 of them so I have quite a few to keep me busy.  The one I started today is Cereal Murders.  I read almost any genre ...... it just depends on my mood which is why I am anxious to have the Kindle.  It will be nice to have so many books to choose from and be able to carry it with me all the time .... what luxury!


----------



## chobitz

I am now reading:











Its really good for a 1st novel. I guess you would call it dark fantasy?


----------



## Lizzy

Leslie said:


> Oh, thank you! When you are done, if you are inclined to post a review on Amazon, I know the author would be thrilled.
> 
> Leslie


Hi Leslie. Im not good at this kind of stuff but I did go there and left a short one. I sure hope its okay cause the last thing i want to do is mess things up especially for such a great book.


----------



## Lynn

Lizzy said:


> Hi Leslie. Im not good at this kind of stuff but I did go there and left a short one. I sure hope its okay cause the last thing i want to do is mess things up especially for such a great book.


Lizzy- I left my first review a few days ago for In Her Name and it was pretty short. It can't be wrong if it is how you felt about the book. Usually I don't like to read the really long reviews, I just want to know if people lke me enjoyed the book or not!

Lynn L


----------



## Lizzy

Lynn said:


> Lizzy- I left my first review a few days ago for In Her Name and it was pretty short. It can't be wrong if it is how you felt about the book. Usually I don't like to read the really long reviews, I just want to know if people lke me enjoyed the book or not!
> 
> Lynn L


Oh thank you Lynn. Its hard to do things like this when you have no idea what your doing. To be honest i usually dont read the long ones either.


----------



## Leslie

Lizzy said:


> Hi Leslie. Im not good at this kind of stuff but I did go there and left a short one. I sure hope its okay cause the last thing i want to do is mess things up especially for such a great book.


Lizzy, it's perfect. I am sure Anne will be thrilled and I will bring it to her attention (she's a friend).

L


----------



## Leslie

I just finished *A Redbird Christmas* by Fannie Flagg, which many here have suggested. I thought it was good, not great. It had quirky characters which seems to be a hallmark of a Flagg story. I just didn't find them particularly quirky or as interesting. The story was okay but fairly predictable. All in all, an easy, light read but nothing memorable. 3 stars (out of 5).

L


----------



## love2read

I am currently reading Harvesting the Heart by Jodi Picoult. I remember someone mentioning this author on different thread and thought I would give her a try. I am really enjoying it.

What other books by this author does anyone recommend?

I was thinking of just buying the ones in the $3.00-$4.00 range while they were on sale but wasn't sure.

What are the favorites from Jodi Picoult?

Lynn M


----------



## nickih75

I read "A Change of Heart" by her.. it was VERY good..


----------



## luvmy4brats

love2read said:


> What are the favorites from Jodi Picoult?
> 
> Lynn M


I've read both of these and enjoyed them:


----------



## nickih75

Oh I read 19 Minutes too.. yeah I agree that was good too


----------



## paisley

chobitz said:


> That is what I am reading. Its Christmas short stories involving werewolves. There is a great Sookie Stackhouse story in it.


I'm reading this as well, and I'm really enjoying it. It's nice to have some quick reading during this hectic time of year.

And I guess I'm on a Charlaine Harris kick right now, since I also just started Sookie Stackhouse Book 3:


----------



## Cowgirl

Leslie said:


> Considering Tim was from Buffalo, that seems like a very appropriate book to read!
> 
> L


You are right...he was Mr. Buffalo. We were the same age and I also grew up in Buffalo...his passing was very sad.


----------



## ScottBooks

I am struggling mightily to finish this. Many, many people love this book. I'm three quarters of the way through and Nothing has happened  . I will finish...just not tonight. On the other hand, I'm loving the tales of Miles Vorksogian.


----------



## KeyboardKat

I am up to Book 3 of the "Distant Cousin" Series by Al Past and I really recommend these books for anyone wanting something fun and engaging. I have been reading them each night for almost a week and am becoming distressed that Book 3 is almost over. I have many books waiting on my Kindle to read, but I hate to leave Ana Darcy and her story.

Thanks for the great story, Al. 

I recommend starting with Book 1











I tried to get the Amazon Link Maker to work, but I obviously didn't. Sorry...  _Added the image! Betsy_


----------



## love2read

luvmy4brats said:


> I've read both of these and enjoyed them:


Thanks for the suggestions

I have already downloaded Plain Truth since it was on sale. So I think I'll start with that one.

I'm probably going to buy Nineteen Minutes as well!



nickih75 said:


> I read "A Change of Heart" by her.. it was VERY good..


This one looks great too! I think I'll read the other two first and keep watching to see if "A Change of Heart" goes on sale.

Kindling is so fun, and addicting.

Lynn M


----------



## Brenda M.

Everything I've read by Jodi Picoult has been VERY good, _except_ The Tenth Circle, I don't recommend that one.

But, I highly Recommend _*My Sister's Keeper*_ - awesome book!


----------



## BrassMan

KeyboardKat said:


> I am up to Book 3 of the "Distant Cousin" Series by Al Past and I really recommend these books for anyone wanting something fun and engaging. I have been reading them each night for almost a week and am becoming distressed that Book 3 is almost over. I have many books waiting on my Kindle to read, but I hate to leave Ana Darcy and her story.
> 
> Thanks for the great story, Al.
> 
> I recommend starting with Book 1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GCTS36?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001GCTS36
> 
> I tried to get the Amazon Link Maker to work, but I obviously didn't. Sorry...


Thank you, Kat!  I can help with that link. It took some practice, but this old dog finally got that link stuff down. There's a short video on the Boards that really helped.











A fourth in the series should be out early next year. 

I've emailed the theme song for the series to several Boarders. Anyone who would like to hear it can send me an email (link to the left). It's not what you'd expect (but then the story is not what you'd expect either, I guess). The song is a canon, like Pachelbel's famous Canon, and played on a theorbo, sort of a bass lute with 18 strings.

It's cooold in south Texas! Where are you, approximately, in north Texas? (Daughter #2 flew in last night from Detroit. She said it was 3º when she left.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BrassMan said:


> I've emailed the theme song for the series to several Boarders. Anyone who would like to hear it can send me an email (link to the left). It's not what you'd expect (but then the story is not what you'd expect either, I guess). The song is a canon, like Pachelbel's famous Canon, and played on a theorbo, sort of a bass lute with 18 strings.


I was going to as what a theorbo is.  I'd love to hear it. My e-mail address is in my profile.

Thanks!!

Ann


----------



## Scathach

YEA! Finally (re) opened up my Kindle for my Yule present yesterday after being without it for a week. Everyone at our Yule gathering was intrigued by the Kindle (I think I have created some converts to the Kindle cause). Anyhoo right now I have downloaded and am reading:


































I tend to read more then one book at a time. After I finish these I will probably start on the Dark Tower series and maybe actually get to reading some Jane Austen


----------



## Jeff

BrassMan said:


> I've emailed the theme song for the series to several Boarders. Anyone who would like to hear it can send me an email (link to the left).


I may be sticking my nose where it doesn't belong, if so, please forgive me. Did you know that you can list a URL to a music file in your post? Members can then click the link and save the target to their computer or play it with their default media player. Example:

*Carol of the Bells*​


----------



## Dori

Wow Jeff, I didn't know that.  My home is filled with the sound of the bells.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I was going to as what a theorbo is.  I'd love to hear it. My e-mail address is in my profile.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Ann


It is a very beautiful song Ann!


----------



## BrassMan

Jeff said:


> I may be sticking my nose where it doesn't belong, if so, please forgive me. Did you know that you can list a URL to a music file in your post? Members can then click the link and save the target to their computer or play it with their default media player. Example:
> 
> *Carol of the Bells*​


No, no, no problem. Yes, I know I could link to a file. The problem is the file has to be on a site somewhere, and this file isn't on a site. It's on my computer.

One of these days I'll revamp the DistantCousin.net site and add it. At the moment it's maintained for me by a sweet former student. But she has two little kids and not much time for web-fiddling.

I'm happy to just email it, and anyway, it might not be everyone's cup of tea.

Ever thine,
Al


----------



## Lizzy

Leslie said:


> Lizzy, it's perfect. I am sure Anne will be thrilled and I will bring it to her attention (she's a friend).
> 
> L


Wow that is so cool. That book was soooo good. Ill be checking out her other books real soon. Thank you!!

Right now i am reading

Forever On The Mountain



















What a terrible tragedy that highlights bureaucrats in action.


----------



## LDB

Among other things I always return to the best read there is.

Sherlock Holmes and more



















AND I even figured out how to put it into my post!!!


----------



## Avalon3

I just started this book yesterday. It's good so far.


----------



## KeyboardKat

BrassMan said:


> Thank you, Kat!  I can help with that link. It took some practice, but this old dog finally got that link stuff down. There's a short video on the Boards that really helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fourth in the series should be out early next year.
> 
> I've emailed the theme song for the series to several Boarders. Anyone who would like to hear it can send me an email (link to the left). It's not what you'd expect (but then the story is not what you'd expect either, I guess). The song is a canon, like Pachelbel's famous Canon, and played on a theorbo, sort of a bass lute with 18 strings.
> 
> It's cooold in south Texas! Where are you, approximately, in north Texas? (Daughter #2 flew in last night from Detroit. She said it was 3º when she left.)


Hi, Al. I love your books!  I am so glad you are writing another one... I will be a first purchaser.

I live near Granbury in Hood Co. about 35 miles SW of Fort Worth on HWY 377. It's about miserable 28 degrees here right now.


----------



## BrassMan

Here's that link to the Distant Cousin theme song. It's 360 kb (small) and about two minutes long. I don't know what you might have expected but this probably isn't it. It's done on an 18 string theorbo. See Wikipedia for more info on them.

http://EliscoPublishing.com/WritersUpload/Al Past_Distant Cousin Theme Song.mp3 


Thanks, Jeff!

//////Al


----------



## KeyboardKat

BrassMan said:


> Here's that link to the Distant Cousin theme song. It's 360 kb (small) and about two minutes long. I don't know what you might have expected but this probably isn't it. It's done on an 18 string theorbo. See Wikipedia for more info on them.
> 
> http://EliscoPublishing.com/WritersUpload/Al Past_Distant Cousin Theme Song.mp3
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jeff!
> 
> //////Al


I like it. Interesting sound. Nice tune.


----------



## BrassMan

Thank you! And I love your cat picture! There's nothing like a good cat picture. Floyd M. Orr, of PODBRAM fame (the indie book reviewing site) has used some of mine on his blog, at http://floydmorr.blogspot.com/2008/12/cat-of-day_21.html. There's a link to the left, "Cat Picture of the Day," where he has a couple more.

////////Al


----------



## Guest

That is a lovely song Al. Very pretty instrument.


----------



## BrassMan

LuckyRainbow said:


> That is a lovely song Al. Very pretty instrument.


Thank you! I figure most Distant Cousin readers would expect something more exciting, more humongous. But I think of the series as more human-scaled, reflective and orderly and sweet. But what do I know?


----------



## Guest

Yeah, you only wrote it. LOL.


----------



## BrassMan

Well, yeah, but I read it too. I read 'em all. How else am I going to remember what color what cat is?


----------



## Scathach

Okay I read tons faster on my Kindle so it seems I started and finished Swallowing Darkness today (course it helped that I had the day off and got all the cleaning done by 8 am lol). Pretty good for a guilty pleasure read but omg LKH has to stop with the repetition of certain phrases over and over again it simply drives me batty.

Anyhoo I started on:











I was extremely disappointed in the sample since it didn't contain parts of the actual story itself, just the introduction and forward. I really hate that, how can I tell if I am actually going to like the book if you don't gimme at least part of the first chapter. Oh well enough complaining about my horrible luck with samples lately. So I bought it anyhoo because everyone is telling me I will love the book. (crosses fingers).


----------



## Guest

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that book. The writing is so anti-King, but it is a wonderful read. Just try to keep from imagining Clint Eastwood as Roland, I dare you.


----------



## chobitz

LuckyRainbow said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that book. The writing is so anti-King, but it is a wonderful read. Just try to keep from imagining Clint Eastwood as Roland, I dare you.


I dunno I always imagined Viggo Mortenson. I always saw Roland like Strider from LotRs.


----------



## chobitz

I just started:











I'm a huge Chuck Palahniuk fan and this is his latest. Be forewarned this book and most of Palahniuk's books are not for the faint of heart or the thin skinned.

Palahniuk writes about the dark side of humanity. He is far from a light read. But his books are always interesting!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Avalon3 said:


> I just started this book yesterday. It's good so far.


This was the first book by Berry that I read (pre-Kindle). I liked it a lot.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This is what I'm reading at the moment:











So far, very interesting. I've listened to a number of podcast interviews with Plait, and he's an entertaining and informative speaker.

The illustrations in the Kindle version are very well done.

Mike


----------



## Figment

I just finished readidng _Dewey_   

Wonderful book, but makes me want to race home and hug all my fur-babies!


----------



## Wells83

chobitz said:


> I just started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge Chuck Palahniuk fan and this is his latest. Be forewarned this book and most of Palahniuk's books are not for the faint of heart or the thin skinned.
> 
> Palahniuk writes about the dark side of humanity. He is far from a light read. But his books are always interesting!


I've been eyeing this book but have been waiting on purchasing it in the hopes that the price drops.

Let us know how you like it!


----------



## chobitz

Wells83 said:


> I've been eyeing this book but have been waiting on purchasing it in the hopes that the price drops.
> 
> Let us know how you like it!


Well I'm about 1/2 - 3/4 of the way thru. I like how he is telling the story, 1st person through about 4 characters. I also love how the author rambles. I now know more about old movies, porn , and sex toys than I ever wanted to know LOL..

Its a very sexual story about a porn star retiring but first she wants to go out with a bang..gang bang of 600 guys to break the world record. The four main characters each has a reason to be there and their point of views about life and the sex trade is different.

Its implied so far in the story that one of them is going to murder her. Each has their reasons for it.

Its not his best work, I prefer Lullaby or Haunted more but its really good. Those who are not familiar with Chuck's work he is known for Fight Club. Which TBH isn't his best work. He also has another movie "Choke" coming out based on another book by the same name.

Like I said his work isn't for everyone. Those easily offended should pass on his work.


----------



## bkworm8it

Just finished Ann of Green Gables. Loved it as always    Starting Mercedes Lackey The Serpent's Shadow, book 1 of the Elemental Masters series.  Unfortunately it's not kindlized but my sister has given me all her books to read. And when I say all I mean all that Mercedes Lackey has ever written LOL. So I'm doing some DTB along with a kindle book for a while  

Theresam


----------



## katiekat1066

Teresa,
Book one is actually The Fire Rose, but it was published by Baen and for some strange reason isn't available for download.  Misty may have pulled it once she got the contract for the rest of the series with DAW.  I could have sworn that I had an electronic copy of this book, but if I did, I didn't move it into my newer laptop - DARN.    It's still in print if you don't mind a DTB.

Katiekat


----------



## bkworm8it

katiekat1066 said:


> Teresa,
> Book one is actually The Fire Rose, but it was published by Baen and for some strange reason isn't available for download. Misty may have pulled it once she got the contract for the rest of the series with DAW. I could have sworn that I had an electronic copy of this book, but if I did, I didn't move it into my newer laptop - DARN.  It's still in print if you don't mind a DTB.
> 
> Katiekat


Is it like a prequel? It doesn't show up in her list (Book 5 lists The Serpent's Shadow as book one and so does amazon.) I just want to make sure I read them in the correct order! I hate being out of order LOL. Though I did read the complete Valmere series in Chronological order than actually publishing order. One of the advantages of starting her books later in life  

More looking into it, Fire Rose was written earlier, guess I'd better hunt my sister down as I had turned them all back over too her except for this series and didn't know I needed that one!   but at least its a free DTB for me to read!!

theresam

ps: forgot to say thank you KatieKat for the heads up!! Good thing I had no time at lunch to read. **needs typing lessons**


----------



## MonaSW

I'm going through P.D. James right now.


----------



## Leslie

I just started this, but so far, it's great.











From a reviewer at Amazon:

SPOILER-FREE REVIEW -- nothing more than the publisher has already disclosed

This is a book that grabs you from sentence one and doesn't let go until the end. Louis Bayard has accomplished something rare in historical fiction: using a first person account, he manages to put the reader in a time and place, in this case 19th century Paris, without resorting to long descriptions the narrator wouldn't bother to make. His Paris comes alive organically, with all of its characters -- from the poor living in rat-infested squalor, to the petite bourgeousie, the nobility, and criminals and royalty -- and describes the smells, the monuments, the political climate, the weather and so many other period details so as to make you feel like you are there. That he also writes beautifully and has crafted a story that unfolds exquisitely and at a perfect pace makes this a great read and one I will want to return to again and again.

The narrator in question is Hector Carpentier, a doctor of sorts, who has frittered away his family's cash and whose mother has turned their home into a boarding house. He is drafted into helping solve a murder by feared police inspector Vidocq, an actual historical character, and in the process discovers that Louis-Charles (Louis the 17th), the son of Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette, believed killed as a child by revolutionaries under Napoleon, may still be alive.

While the real star of the book is Restoration Paris itself, Vidocq is a close second in all his animal ferocity and uncanny brilliance. Think a French Sherlock Holmes with an edge. The supporting characters are fleshed out beautifully, both men and women, rich and poor, and I'm not describing them because their identity and characters unfold with the twists and turns in the story and are best savored without knowing too much going in. Every time I thought the story had nowhere to go, it went somewhere new, and the characters continued to develop in their complexity and nuance.


----------



## Lynn

Leslie- sounds good, downloaded the sample. Think I will start Outlander in anticipation of the book Klub start, but may have to start this also.

Lynn L


----------



## Guest

I am about 3/4s through *Living With the Dead* by Kelly Armstrong. It is the nineth book in her Women of the Otherworld series and also one of the best. It can be read as a stand alone book but I think it'd be more enjoyable if the reader is familair with various back stories and the setting the story takes place in.











Next is ....










I don't remember paying $12.57 for it. I think the price went up.


----------



## LDB

LDB said:


> Gone for a Soldier


I just started this yesterday during lunch and got about a chapter into it. I like what I've read so far and would say it's a definite buy. You not only get a good book you actually get to (re)learn some of the history you missed or forgot along the way. If you miss out on this you won't know you regret it since you can't regret what you don't know about but trust me you'd regret missing it if you knew. IOW, click that buy button.


----------



## Wells83

I'm reading The Girls That Went Away. Unfortunately the price has risen since I bought it last week.









_--added picture and Kindleboards link. Betsy_


----------



## Angela

I wanted a light easy read for the holiday travels and decided to read _The Twilight _ Series since my DD downloaded them to my Kindle while she was visiting over the Thanksgiving holiday. I am on book 3 now. I can understand why my neice is a fan. As a teen, I probably would have been also. I will probably finish up book 3 & 4 before the end of the weekend, and then will start _Outlander_, for the book club.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> I am on book 3 now. I can understand why my neice is a fan.


Amen! I read Twilight Christmas Eve and Christmas day, and enjoyed it much more than I thought I would. I totally get it now. I have started reading New Moon, and am currently waiting for my boss to leave so I can head home and finish it.

I mean, take down the Christmas decorations. Yeah. That's it.

~robin


----------



## Sherlock

Currently into the DTB Murder in Little Italy by Victoria Thompson.  I've liked all her books I've read so far.


----------



## tecwritr

Currently I'm reading "In Her Name".  I did not think I would like this book but started reading it because of the comments on Kindleboards.  It's a good thing I don't go back to work until Jan 5 because I can't put it down.


----------



## thejackylking #884

Currently reading Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency by Douglas Adams and The Green Mile By Stephen King.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Currently reading Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency by Douglas Adams


Best. book. ever.

I love that one. I have been sorely tempted to go buy a red hat and start reading my horoscope.

~robin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am reading High Risk by Rick Reed.


----------



## Avalon3

Sherlock said:


> Currently into the DTB Murder in Little Italy by Victoria Thompson. I've liked all her books I've read so far.


I have Murder in Little Italy on my Kindle. It will be the first book I've read by Victoria Thompson.


----------



## Avalon3

I just finished Steve Berry's "The Charlemagne Pursuit". I didn't like it as well as some of his other books. Last night I started this book by David Stone. He's a new author to me.


----------



## chobitz

I'm reading 2 books right now:


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> Best. book. ever.
> 
> I love that one. I have been sorely tempted to go buy a red hat and start reading my horoscope.
> 
> ~robin


*Not* the best book ever. Not even as good as its own sequel.

But pretty darn great.


----------



## Guest

Robin, don't listen to the man with the H2G2 icon. I also loved Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency. Douglas Adams sure knew how to write one heck of a convoluted sentence.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Douglas Adams sure knew how to write one heck of a convoluted sentence.


This sentence holds truth in almost exactly the same way that an Lying Arcturan MegaNet doesn't.

*turns away and looks up toward the ceiling*


----------



## robin.goodfellow

"everything you do today will be wrong."


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> "everything you do today will be wrong."


*reads this post*

Dammit.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

See?  The Great Zaganza knows all.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I finished High Risk in 2 days (approximately 5 hours reading time) and have started IM. If you want a thriller/suspense Rick's books are great! High Risk was a 5 star read for me. I left an amateur review on Amazon.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Don't pick it up, pick it up, pick it up
Don't pick it up, pick it up, pick it up


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


> Don't pick it up, pick it up, pick it up
> Don't pick it up, pick it up, pick it up


Try Rick Reed's Deadly Vision. I read the sample and it made me buy the book. RR is great! So Jim pick it up


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> Don't pick it up, pick it up, pick it up
> Don't pick it up, pick it up, pick it up


Are you referring to my post about Rick's book or someone else's post, I'm confused? 

Linda


----------



## Guest

Those are some of the lyrics to "Hot Potato." I was actually responding to Robin.

In the book Long, Dark Teatime of the Soul there is a rock musician who sells his soul to the devil for an irresistible hit song. "Hot Potato" is that song--so named because the Faustian contract for the song/soul gets passed around like a....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> Those are some of the lyrics to "Hot Potato." I was actually responding to Robin.
> 
> In the book Long, Dark Teatime of the Soul there is a rock musician who sells his soul to the devil for an irresistible hit song. "Hot Potato" is that song--so named because the Faustian contract for the song/soul gets passed around like a....


Thanks BJ, I do worry about myself sometimes. Dementia, senior moments?


----------



## cheshirenc

I'm still reading off paper while I wait 

currently reading _Wicked: The life and times of the wicked witch of the west_

public library copy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Get Outlander from the library and start the Book Klub with us!

Betsy


----------



## MeganW

Right now I'm halfway through New Moon, the 2nd Twilight series book. I also just finished Term Limits by Vince Flynn (amazing book, especially for his first book!), and am a few chapters into his second book, Transfer of Power.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Don't pick it up, pick it up, pick it up
> Don't pick it up, pick it up, pick it up


Quick pass it on pass it on/You better not have it when the big one comes

I bet you have a complete Dylan collection thru Blood on the Tracks too.


----------



## Wells83

I'm reading it for the book club on the reading forum I'm on, www.bookandreader.com

I'm not too far into it and I'm not sure I like it all that much.


----------



## pidgeon92

Wells83 said:


>


I thought this book was great.... Also, Little Children.....


----------



## LDB

Vince Flynn's books are very good. I've read them all. He has no problem writing it the way it should be, strongly defending the Constitution, unlike some bovine fecal material that questions the Constitution.


----------



## bkworm8it

I finished Caught Stealing on sunday night and Seize the Night by Sherrilyn kenyon - had that one in DTB. I'm debating on what to read next. I'm joining the Outlander book club but I've practically have the first 3 memorized so I'll be looking for something else to read.

Caught Stealing wasn't really my cup o tea. I'm not a prude but I find the use of a certain curse word very distracking, especially when it's about ever other work. The main reason I continued to read and finish the book is, I had to find out what happened


Spoiler



to the cat and how he planned on getting it on the airplane. Very ingenious!!   


I also have to admit that after a certain point in the book, I had to know how he was going to get himself out of trouble. But mostly it was


Spoiler



the cat.



Theresam


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> Quick pass it on pass it on/You better not have it when the big one comes
> 
> I bet you have a complete Dylan collection thru Blood on the Tracks too.


I thought you'd abandoned me after I insisted that the sequel was better than the original. 

And...... *cue the trumpets* I only have 22 more pages of the latest _Song of Eternity and Padding_ book to finish before I can start reading "real" books again!

I know why the caged bird sings.


----------



## Guest

Looks like my Kindle days are numbered. 2 F. Paul Wilsons and then Jim will be all over my Kindle.


----------



## Wells83

pidgeon92 said:


> I thought this book was great.... Also, Little Children.....


I almost bought that last night but decided to wait on it for now. I'd also like to read Election, so hopefully it will be available in Kindle format soon.


----------



## MeganW

LDB said:


> Vince Flynn's books are very good. I've read them all. He has no problem writing it the way it should be, strongly defending the Constitution, unlike some bovine fecal material that questions the Constitution.


I've really enjoyed them so far. He definitely tells it like it is -- and isn't afraid to!


----------



## Guest

bkworm8it said:


> I finished Caught Stealing on sunday night and Seize the Night by Sherrilyn kenyon - had that one in DTB. I'm debating on what to read next. I'm joining the Outlander book club but I've practically have the first 3 memorized so I'll be looking for something else to read.
> 
> Caught Stealing wasn't really my cup o tea. I'm not a prude but I find the use of a certain curse word very distracking, especially when it's about ever other work. The main reason I continued to read and finish the book is, I had to find out what happened
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> to the cat and how he planned on getting it on the airplane. Very ingenious!!
> 
> 
> I also have to admit that after a certain point in the book, I had to know how he was going to get himself out of trouble. But mostly it was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Theresam


I was going to suggest the other 2 books in the series since they are free but quitting after the first one is a good choice. I liked Bud to. He was my favorite character. If you want to know what happens to him next, PM me.


----------



## bkworm8it

Vampyre said:


> I was going to suggest the other 2 books in the series since they are free but quitting after the first one is a good choice. I liked Bud to. He was my favorite character. If you want to know what happens to him next, PM me.


Thanks Vampre, but now you've piqued my interest. If bud's in the others then I'll continue to read them,,, um make that skim the rest of the books. I would like to See how Hank gets himself into trouble again. But need a break between them.

BTW do you know if all of Charlie Huston's book written the same? His other series looked interesting but if it's similar I think I'll skip them.

Forgot to add that I started The book of Skulls by Robert Silverberg last night.

theresam


----------



## Wells83




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott




----------



## meljackson

I finished Caught Stealing and went on to the second one. Not very far into it yet though. It wasn't my normal type of book but I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. There were some laugh out loud parts and I did love Bud. 

Melissa


----------



## chobitz

The new link maker doesn't have the kindle version. I'm loving it!

This will be next:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

chobitz said:


> The new link maker doesn't have the kindle version. I'm loving it!
> 
> This will be next:


Glad to hear you are enjoying Infected chobitz, it is next on my to read list!

Linda


----------



## meljackson

I want Infected! Is 10.04 breaking my "nothing higher than 9.99" rule though?

Melissa


----------



## Chad Winters

There used to be a free PDF version on his site....I'm not sure if it is still there


----------



## Dori

Guess what?  I am reading Outlander for the very first time.  I had started a few chaps last month but forgot most of it so started over.  Had to take a break for a cup of green tea and a kindleboard fix.


----------



## chobitz

meljackson said:


> I want Infected! Is 10.04 breaking my "nothing higher than 9.99" rule though?
> 
> Melissa


It WAS free month or so ago. I missed it then and bought it when it was $3. Not sure why it spiked up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> Guess what? I am reading Outlander for the very first time. I had started a few chaps last month but forgot most of it so started over. Had to take a break for a cup of green tea and a kindleboard fix.


Dori, are you joining the Book Klub? I'm almost done with the assigned reading.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

The books do that.  They are like the stock market, you just have to catch them when they go low.



Bud is in the second book and only mentioned in the third. I don't want to say anymore about it except it's not bad.


I think I'd like the other series he has better because it has a paranormal twist to it and I like that genere better.  It will be a while before I ever get them.  I have enough to keep me busy until July.


----------



## Lizzy

I just finished Map of Bones by James Rollins.



I just started reading Contagious by Scott Sigler. It takes off about 4 months after Infected and has the same characters like chicken scissors Scary Perry. 









_added image links--Betsy_


----------



## Dori

I plan to join the book club if I can keep up.  I have only read 2 chapters so far.


----------



## chynared21

Dori said:


> I plan to join the book club if I can keep up. I have only read 2 chapters so far.


*If I could stay off the boards I'd get a lot more reading done *


----------



## Guest

I'm reading chynared's post.


----------



## Guest

I just read Jim's post. It was very informative.  Tomorrow, I'll start a new book.


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> I just read Jim's post. It was very informative. Tomorrow, I'll start a new book.


*You two guys crack me up...even BJ when he's a tad snarky *


----------



## Guest

Yes we're like two peas in a pod...but not odd.


----------



## Guest

He's the black-eyed pea, which makes him good New Year's luck.



Spoiler



Shhhhh! It's mascara.


----------



## bkworm8it

Vampyre said:


> Bud is in the second book and only mentioned in the third. I don't want to say anymore about it except it's not bad.
> 
> I think I'd like the other series he has better because it has a paranormal twist to it and I like that genere better. It will be a while before I ever get them. I have enough to keep me busy until July.


Thanks Vampyr, I may try the first in the series later when I have caught up on some of my other reading.

theresam


----------



## Guest

I am not a black eyed pea

this is a black eye pea


----------



## chobitz

No THIS is Black Eye Peas:






And I just finished Infection and ewww that last scene of scary Perry in the apartment. I'm not even a guy but


Spoiler



when he made himself a eunuch ewww, I nearly hurled. How did you male readers handle that scene?


----------



## Guest

Oh! I know that song from *Blades of Glory*!

I didn't read the spoiler. I want to read that book someday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm reading The Surgeon by Tess Gerritson, Deadly Vision by Rick Reed and Outlander for the Book Klub (though I've paused in that one till the next assignment.) I bought The Surgeon I think based on a bargain book recommendation, I notice that it's more now then when I bought it.

 $5.59  $4.79  $6.39


----------



## Daisysmama

i believe The Surgeon has a sequel called The Assistant.  I have read a lot of Tess Gerritson's books and really like them.

I started reading my allotted five chapters in The Outlander and have kept going.  I tried this book when it first came out but never seemed to continue in it.  I decided it might have been the size of the paperback.  I don't realize this on the Kindle and just seem to keep going!!!

Did anyone see the Jeff Bezos on Book TV yesterday?  Confess up, whose account did he display  this was presented last June and the account he displayed had over 1,070 books purchased on their Kindle!!!


----------



## gglass99

I am currently enjoying "True North" by Jim Harrison. I live in Michigan and this story is set in Michigan's rustic Upper Peninsula and is what intrigued me about the book. The story revolves around a young man's quest to come to terms with the destruction of the wooded UP landscape caused by his ancestors, as they made the family fortune in the timber business. He is also tortured by the terrible deeds of his father and through it all struggles to find his own identity and true love.  Great Book! Jerry


----------



## Sofie

I have just started Scarpetta by Patricia Cornwell. So far, so good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Daisysmama said:


> Did anyone see the Jeff Bezos on Book TV yesterday? Confess up, whose account did he display this was presented last June and the account he displayed had over 1,070 books purchased on their Kindle!!!


I wondered that too! They made a point of saying it wasn't HIS account, and thanked the person for being a very good cover. They also mentioned that it's something approaching $20,00 dollars worth of purchases. Wow!

(Wonder if they bought the nuclear reactor one  )

Ann


----------



## TM

I just started Warbreaker by Brandon Sanderson (free book)


----------



## melissaj323

Right now, I am reading The Friday Night Knitting Club. I just finished Third Degree by Greg Iles. And I have a TON of samples to read through to decide if I want to purchase them or not.

I hope everyone is enjoying Outlander....it is one of my FAVORITE books! I thought about joining the book klub, but decided that there were so many other good books waiting to be read.


----------



## penguinwoman1960

I loved the Guernsey ...........Society, well written and a great story


----------



## Benjamin

The thing on the Doorstep and other weird stores by HP Lovecraft.


----------



## LDB

My currently active reads (I have too many books going at the same time and bounce back and forth) are:


----------



## Wells83




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for these posts! LDB, you reminded me that I thought the Ice Bowl would be a good book for my brother, since I ended up getting him a Kindle, and it's on my account, (for now) I'm going to buy it for him (yay, I'll get to read it too!). I read Jerry Kramer's Green Bay Diary years ago 
Instant Replay: The Green Bay Diary of Jerry Kramer

Also, the Last Town on Earth sounds intriguing, Wells83. My late father-in-law was part of the flu epidemic of 1918 but fortunately recovered, just in time for the war to end. That might be one my husband would want to read.

Love this board! Keep 'em coming!

Betsy


----------



## chobitz

Nineteen Minutes SHOULD be a depressing novel but it isn't really. Its about a high school shooting. Its told in flash backs mostly from the POV of the shooter, his family, his attorney, the chief of police, a girl who use to be friends of the shooter and her mother the judge who tries the case.

Peter the shooter is almost a likable kid. Actually everyone is likable. There are no out and out devils to be blamed for the tragedy.

If the subject doesn't scare you off try Nineteen Minutes. Its really good so far.


----------



## meljackson

Wasn't the Ice Bowl a penny there for awhile? Or something like that anyway. I wish I had bought more books a few weeks ago when they were cheaper. I got the Mouse and the Motorcycle for .95 and it's almost 5.00 now. I wonder if the sequels were cheaper then. I didn't think to check. 

Melissa


----------



## farmwife99

I'm reading Outlander for Book Klub and The Shack for Book Club.
I feel like I'm doing homework, but much more fun.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

and The Outlander


----------



## LDB

Yes, I got the Ice Bowl for a penny, the main reason I got it at the time. I loved the Mouse and the Motorcycle when I was a kid. That would definitely have been a buy at 95 cents.


----------



## bkworm8it

I slugged through the book of skulls thinking it would get better at some point but it never did in my opinion  .  Reading Outlander for book klub but have not decided yet on another book to read as well  . 


theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reading Outlander, of course.

Equal Rites
Key of Light
The Aluminum Turtle
and
just finished Free Range Chickens


----------



## Jeff

*IRRETRIEVABLY BROKEN*

by IRMA FRITZ​
Product Description
Irretrievably Broken is the haunting, funny, and heart-breaking account of German ex-patriots Nora, Ruth, and Bettina Adler. The plot takes us across the U.S., to the bush country of Canada, and to a cold case murder scene in Germany, as this multi-cultural family deals with diversity and racism. The novel is populated with unforgettable characters in a candid exploration of race. Nora is obsessed with her Native-American husband she's about to divorce and consumed with guilt over the harm she may have caused a friend; Ruth, whose blunt statements are often inappropriate, witnessed a brutal murder and saved a life during the Holocaust; and 12-year-old Bettina, child of a black African-American and a white German, is devastated by the death of her mother and neglect of her father. Irretrievably Broken is a novel of family and friendship, of love and loss, of secrets and revelations, of guilt and forgiveness.

​


----------



## horrorauthor

I am reading MARLEY AND ME by John Grogan. Its the memoir the movie is based on and it's terrific. I'm only about seven chapters in and have already laughed and cried.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

^^^ I bought that for him.

I am reading _The Reincarnationist_. I got it when it was free from Amazon. Of all the free Amazon books, I am enjoying this one the best. I love MJ Rose's writing style and the story is intriguing me.


----------



## bkworm8it

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Let me know what you think of it. I love WWII books.

theresam


----------



## Guest

bkworm8it said:


> Let me know what you think of it. I love WWII books.
> 
> theresam


I think it's a safe bet that I will like it. I've at least enjoyed almost everything else I've read by him, and absolutely loved some of his books.


----------



## bkworm8it

I haven't read anything by him yet. I'll check out some of his other books.

Theresam


----------



## Guest

bkworm8it said:


> I haven't read anything by him yet. I'll check out some of his other books.
> 
> Theresam


www.repairmanjack.com


----------



## Guest

You should check that out. But, do not limit it to only the Repairman Jack books. IMO, The LaNague Chronicles are much better. Although, I thoroughly enjoyed _The Keep_.


----------



## bkworm8it

thanks LR and BJ; I'll check out his website and his other series.   

theresam


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Laughing and crying. This book brings back some bittersweet memories for me. My and Jay's first dog was a black lab named Cannonball and Marley's personality reminds me so much of him. We lost him 7 years ago.

This is a great book.
Linda


----------



## Scathach

Not a Kindle book this time, thought I would pick up a DTB that I got for the holidays. I'm reading House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski. I have read it once before but I got a new copy since my old used copy was falling to pieces. It's a strange book that I enjoy reading every winter, the bleakness of winter seems to make the book spookier lol.


----------



## ljloula

This is my DTB of the moment, but there's a Kindle version too.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Classic early SF/Fanstasy by a master writer, Leigh Brackett. Swords and Sorcery on ancient Mars:

"Search for the Sword of Rhiannon

Ancient Mars: a world covered with water, with great cities and bustling quays built on the shores of timeless seas, where a rugged hero armed with a broadsword and limitless courage could seek hidden treasures and defy the gods themselves.

Modern Mars: a dried-up, dying world, where desperate Earthmen compete with the last Martians and other alien races for lost knowledge and hidden power. And sometimes, in very special circumstances, these two worlds collide . . ."

It's at Baen books, and looks like it's now part of a package of Brackett's works.

Trivia: Not only was Brackett an accomplished writer of genre works for the pulps, she was a sought-after writer for the movies and TV. Among her movie credits: _The Big Sleep_, _Rio Bravo_, and _The Empire Strikes Back_.

Mike


----------



## Wells83

_The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death_, by Laurie Notaro.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

gertiekindle said:


> Reading Outlander, of course.
> 
> Equal Rites
> Key of Light
> The Aluminum Turtle
> and
> just finished Free Range Chickens


I've discovered that I've not read The Aluminum Turtle before, even under the original title. I'm astonished, I was sure I had all the Maclain books. Nice that it's the first converted to the Kindle. 

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I've discovered that I've not read The Aluminum Turtle before, even under the original title. I'm astonished, I was sure I had all the Maclain books. Nice that it's the first converted to the Kindle.
> 
> Mike


I'm really liking it so far. It's my first time reading a Maclain novel. I do love a good mystery.


----------



## Leslie

I am reading Snowball in Hell by Josh Lanyon. So far I am enjoying it. Here's a review:

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2008/01/26/review-snowball-in-hell-by-josh-lanyon/









The review has links for purchase. I don't think the ebook is for sale at Amazon.

L


----------



## Avalon3

I just finished "The Echelon Vendetta" and quickly followed with the sequel "The Orpheus Deception". I liked the second one better and it kept me up into the wee hours of the morning finishing it. The main character is Micah Dalton a cleaner for the CIA. The books were written by David Stone and I was glad to see he has a new book with Micah in it coming out in April called "The Venetian Judgement".

I just started reading Nora Robert's "Midnight Bayou".


----------



## Vegas_Asian




----------



## Sofie

I finished Murder Game by Christine Feehan and am now reading Night Huntress by Yasmine Galenorn.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I finished Marley and Me last night     and started Crusader's Cross, my first James Lee Burke book.

Linda


----------



## paisley

I'm reading 3 books right now.

  

I'm loving the Sookie Stackhouse series.
Matrimony was posted in the bargain books thread.
Outlander has been on my "to read" list for a while, and the book club gave me the incentive to read it finally.

I normally don't read mutliple books at a time, but the Kindle has changed that, thankfully.


----------



## Avalon3

For fiction I just started reading Nora Robert's "Midnight Bayou".


Nonfiction "From Baghdad With Love"


----------



## bkworm8it

Vegas_Asian said:


>


I've been thinking about reading this one vs seeing the movie. What do you think of the book so far?

theresam


----------



## chobitz

The new Patricia Briggs series Alpha and Omega. The second book I linked has a short story that is the prequel for the series.

For Charles fans this series is a must. While the Mercedes Thompson series is mainly about Samuel and of course Mercedes this one is about Charles an alpha who meets his soul mate an Omega.

It seems Omega werewolves can control moods of packs. They can ease the pain of the first Change but they also are the most submissive of all werewolves.

The new book comes out in February I think but sadly no word of it being kindalized. Sadly neither is the new Mercedes book coming soon kindled either


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> What do you think of the book so far?


Theresam, I've read all of Phillipa Gregory's Henry VIII novels, and they've all been pretty good. I think she was some sort of researcher or biographer before she started writing novels, and she's able to put those skills to good use. Although they weren't published in order, it might help to read them in the order of Henry VIII's wives, starting with Constant Princess. I don't think she's written about Catherine Parr yet, but I'm hopeful. She also wrote one about Mary, the daughter of Henry VIII and Catherine of Aragon called The Queen's Fool. I didn't like that one as much as the others,


Spoiler



because I felt like she was really REALLY grasping at what it must have been like to be Jewish under Bloody Mary


 and the plot, not being concerned overall with royal people with whom we are familiar, was a little soap opera-y. But most of the rest of the story was enjoyable.

Hope you're enjoying the book, VA!

I personally wouldn't recommend her Wideacre novels. I read part of the first one and deeply, sincerely hated it. I didn't finish it. I disliked it so much, I took it to the used book store, and I am not a fan of our local one. However, those are bestsellers too, so I'm clearly in the minority.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bkworm8it said:


> I've been thinking about reading this one vs seeing the movie. What do you think of the book so far?
> 
> theresam


I suggest you don't see _The Other Boleyn Girl _if you care at all about historical accuracy. I had to bite my lip and clench my fists several times to keep from screaming out ... Nooooooo, it didn't happen that way.

Phillipa Gregory does a nice job of filling in the blanks. She proposes plausible scenarios for gaps in our knowledge of the history of these characters.



robin.goodfellow said:


> She also wrote one about Mary, the daughter of Henry VIII and Catherine of Aragon called The Queen's Fool. I didn't like that one as much as the others,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> because I felt like she was really REALLY grasping at what it must have been like to be Jewish under Bloody Mary
> 
> 
> and the plot, not being concerned overall with royal people with whom we are familiar, was a little soap opera-y. But most of the rest of the story was enjoyable.


*Robin*, I couldn't get into _The Queen's Fool_ at all, but I want to try it again. My favorite is still _The Boleyn Inheritance_.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> My favorite is still The Boleyn Inheritance


Oh! Was that the one about Anne of Cleeves and Catherine Howard? I liked that one a whole lot as well. I saw a documentary on Catherine Howard not long after that, and it seemed a whole lot like the documentary producers had read that one as well.


----------



## bkworm8it

Thanks Gertie and Robin, I'll stick to those ones and forgo the movie and the Queen's Fool.

theresam


----------



## Wells83

Not on Kindle yet.  Reading a DTB.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robin.goodfellow said:


> Oh! Was that the one about Anne of Cleeves and Catherine Howard? I liked that one a whole lot as well. I saw a documentary on Catherine Howard not long after that, and it seemed a whole lot like the documentary producers had read that one as well.


Sorry I couldn't answer you yesterday, Robin. Intermittent server problems kept kicking me off the boards.

Yes, that's _The Boleyn Inheritance_.

Have you ever seen The Six Wives of Henry VIII with Keith Michell as Henry (1970)? It's very well done if you ignore the low budget economies, such as Anne Boleyn and Catherine Howard wearing the same hat. I got it last year on DVD, and I was struck by how similar the details were to Gregory's books. Makes me wonder if they were both historically accurate (which I tend to believe given the BBC's rep 30-40 years ago) or if Gregory just watched the series and took the details from that.

Sometimes I'm such a cynic.


----------



## hackeynut

I just finished Neil Gaimen's Coraline and I have moved on to The Intruders by Michael Marshall.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I started The Whiskey Rebels yesterday.


----------



## Lizzy

I started this one yesterday and so far its really good.

Isolation Ward



Medical thrillers have been rather sickly of late, but Stanford med student Spanogle has applied the paddles and delivered a real jolt of excitement with this debut novel of a dangerous viral outbreak, diabolical medical chicanery and research run amok. Dr. Nathaniel McCormick, an officer in the CDC's Epidemic Intelligence Service, is called to St. Raphael's Hospital in Baltimore, where three young women come to the emergency room complaining of flulike symptoms and, after being admitted, begin to deteriorate in very alarming (and graphic) ways. After their skin begins to slough off in large patches, Nate fears the worst: that a deadly viral disease has been unleashed as part of a terrorist attack. Nate is an intelligent, impulsive, intriguing character, willing to lie and steal from both friend and foe to further the case. Once he learns, at a very high price, that a drug company has been experimenting with a very particular means for treating diseased organs, things begin to come together-but time remains of the essence. Spanogle is a funny, smart and skilled writer at the beginning of what readers will hope is a long and prolific career.

-----------------------------------------

His latest one is Flawless which im gonna read next.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lizzy said:


> I started this one yesterday and so far its really good.
> 
> Isolation Ward
> 
> 
> 
> Medical thrillers have been rather sickly of late, but Stanford med student Spanogle has applied the paddles and delivered a real jolt of excitement with this debut novel of a dangerous viral outbreak, diabolical medical chicanery and research run amok. Dr. Nathaniel McCormick, an officer in the CDC's Epidemic Intelligence Service, is called to St. Raphael's Hospital in Baltimore, where three young women come to the emergency room complaining of flulike symptoms and, after being admitted, begin to deteriorate in very alarming (and graphic) ways. After their skin begins to slough off in large patches, Nate fears the worst: that a deadly viral disease has been unleashed as part of a terrorist attack. Nate is an intelligent, impulsive, intriguing character, willing to lie and steal from both friend and foe to further the case. Once he learns, at a very high price, that a drug company has been experimenting with a very particular means for treating diseased organs, things begin to come together-but time remains of the essence. Spanogle is a funny, smart and skilled writer at the beginning of what readers will hope is a long and prolific career.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> His latest one is Flawless which im gonna read next.


Lizzy, I *love* when you post a book because I can just click it! We read the same type books. I just sit back and let you do all the leg work and I read. 

Linda


----------



## ScottBooks

hackeynut said:


> I just finished Neil Gaimen's Coraline and I have moved on to The Intruders by Michael Marshall.


I love MM (and sometimes Smith). Have you read anything else? Specifically this  ?


----------



## Mikuto

I'm terrible at actually reading lately, I think the holidays and getting back to work threw me off. I'm working on the 2009 issue of Asimov's Science Fiction magazine and a few samples currently.


----------



## Guest




----------



## hackeynut

ScottBooks said:


> I love MM (and sometimes Smith). Have you read anything else? Specifically this  ?


Very much enjoyed the Straw Men, thought the final book fizzled out a bit, but very scary nevertheless.


----------



## ScottBooks

I like all of his older stuff too. Spares and One of Us were both as good as Straw Men.

On Topic, I'm reading Whiskey Rebels of course.


----------



## Lizzy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Lizzy, I *love* when you post a book because I can just click it! We read the same type books. I just sit back and let you do all the leg work and I read.
> 
> Linda


I am at your service. ~curtsies~


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Oh, gotta hurry, he is catching up on me.


----------



## Guest

Yup. Just Jack, Beedle and Rincewind/Cohen and I'm caught up. 

[EDIT: I forgot. There's still a Grisham and the Franken waiting too.]


----------



## Guest

Yes, you must read those too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LR, keep buying him DTBs.  

Betsy


----------



## Scathach

Just started Windfall by Rachel Caine, loving the series so far... its paranormal/suspense (I think thats how it would be categorized), and it is a nice laid back easy read before I tackle Contagious lol.


----------



## Elijsha

this is a very nice read so far. i love the pace! oh yay it was stephen kings #1 book he's read in 2008


----------



## Avalon3

I just started reading Brett Battles "The Cleaner". It's easy to get into and it's hard to put down. This is a new author for me and I plan on reading his second book featuring Jonathan Quinn "The Deceived".

http://www.brettbattles.com/index.html


\


----------



## dsalerni

I am reading an ARC (Advance Reader's Copy) of Darling Jim by Christian Moerk. It's a gothic suspense/mystery set in Ireland.



I'm not quite sure if I'm liking it. The beginning certainly sets up an intriguing mystery (three dead bodies in a house, two of them apparently chained to their beds). But something about the author's style is jarring. (ex: "The driver was about to protest, and his hands clenched. He could have put one of them around the young fella's tousled black Keanu Reeves hair and squeezed." What? Squeezed his hair?)

Maybe it will be cleaned up in the final published copy. Maybe it will grow on me. I'll get back to you on it!

By the way, I gather that DTB refers to a paper book. But what do the letters stand for?


----------



## Leslie

dsalerni said:


> By the way, I gather that DTB refers to a paper book. But what do the letters stand for?


Dead tree book.

L


----------



## Leslie

I am reading a WIP (work in progress) by an author colleague. Because it is in progress, I can't say too much except that just a few chapters in, I am enjoying it.

His first book was published a few months ago and I would recommend it: *Island Song* by Alan Chin. You can buy it from Fictionwise and it will work on your Kindle:

http://www.fictionwise.com/ebooks/eBook76213.htm

L


----------



## durphy

I'm reKindling my love for Nathanial Hawthorne. It's very wordy and a bit weird...and only 99 cents. Thank goodness for the Oxford dictionary, because I'm using it a LOT to unlock those early English/American words.


----------



## Wells83

Another DTB


----------



## chynared21

Wells83 said:


> Another DTB


*Is it any good so far?*


----------



## Wells83

chynared21 said:


> *Is it any good so far?*


It's wonderful--very riveting. It's very frightening though--the way Wurtzel's mind turns against her.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*The Notebook * by Nicholas Sparks and *Outlander* for the bookklub. Enjoying both!

Linda


----------



## Avalon3

I just finished Brett Battles "The Cleaner". Right away I started his second book "The Deceived". That was in the wee hours of the morning when I should have stopped with "The Cleaner" and gone to bed. I'm going to need a nap today.

http://www.brettbattles.com/index.html


\


----------



## Andra

I am reading the Septimus Heap books and thoroughly enjoy them. I have a very clear picture in my head of all the characters and the action as well. (Of course, the character pictures come from the ink drawings at the beginning of each chapter, but still)
If you read fantasy book that are written for a younger audience, then you might enjoy these too.
Here's the first one:

Harvey, I really like the new link maker!
Andra


----------



## Suzanne

I'm reading a DTB so that I won't get too far ahead in *Outlander* for the book club.











I'm also reading Suze Orman's *Action Plan 2009* and *The One Year Bible*.


----------



## katiekat1066

I just got this one in hopes that it would help the publisher put all the Lord Peter Wimsey books out for Kindle:


I'm looking forward to having the Dorothy L. Sayers books on my Kindle, they are some of my favorites to re-read when I don't want to have to think about what I'm reading.

Katiekat


----------



## Guest

Just finished "*Kitty Takes a Holliday*" and moving on to "*Kitty and the Silver Bullet*" by Carrie Vaughn. To the best of my knowledge there are at least 4 more books in the series but this is the last Kindlized one so far.


----------



## chynared21

Wells83 said:


> It's wonderful--very riveting. It's very frightening though--the way Wurtzel's mind turns against her.


*Thank you...I've had my eye on it shortly after it came out.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My first book by Karin Slaughter. Suspense/Thriller set in Atlanta, GA.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Just finished _The Reincarnationist_. I really enjoyed it. Found myself holding my breath as I read through the climax. Since I got it for free, I guess I got my money's worth. It is now priced at $5.04, still a good price. I will definitely check out some of M.J. Rose's other stuff.

Now I have moved on to _Dead Until Dark_. I am getting a jump on the book club. I finished the first chapter and am already loving Sookie.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Glad to hear The Reincarnationist is good LR. I got it as a freebie but haven't read it yet.

Linda


----------



## Mikuto

Oh yeah baby!

Note: The Kindle version of this book has some weird editing errors. I've passed along the information to Scott, and he passed it along to Crown. If anyone was planning on buying this for the Kindle, I'd wait until the editing errors are cleared up. Hopefully I'll get notice from Scott when they're fixed and I'll make all the fans here on the board aware of when the Kindle edition is changed.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

A great book so far, started this morning and I'm on Chapter 10. A guy I work with said he saw the movie yesterday. He said, "you would love the book." Click ... so simple! 

Linda


----------



## Wells83

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> A great book so far, started this morning and I'm on Chapter 10. A guy I work with said he saw the movie yesterday. He said, "you would love the book." Click ... so simple!
> 
> Linda


I've had my eye on this one.


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> A great book so far, started this morning and I'm on Chapter 10. A guy I work with said he saw the movie yesterday. He said, "you would love the book." Click ... so simple!
> 
> Linda


I am thinking about reading this one too. Let us know how you like it. It sounds like you like it so far.


----------



## Cowgirl

Wells83 said:


> I've had my eye on this one.


I read this a few years ago when it was one of Oprah's picks. It is a very good book. I just saw the movie preview this past weekend and it looks good from what I saw.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: _The Reader_.

Well, I checked this out. . .l probably will not even sample it. It was an Oprah pick in 1999. I've tried 3 or 4 times to read Oprah picks. . . .never found any that were my cup of tea.

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Von Hagel said:


> re: _The Reader_.
> 
> Well, I checked this out. . .l probably will not even sample it. It was an Oprah pick in 1999. I've tried 3 or 4 times to read Oprah picks. . . .never found any that were my cup of tea.
> 
> Ann


I didn't realize it was an O pick but started it today and will probably finish it tomorrow. I am enjoying it and think it is a good book. I would give it a 3.5 stars and a little over halfway.

I love the diversity among all of us! 

Linda


----------



## Wannabe

I just finished _The Reader_. I read it in two days, a record for me. It usually takes a week or two for me to finish a book. For some reason this one went quickly.

Now I'm reading _I Am the Messenger_ by Markus Zusak. I just started it last night so I'm not very far but it's pretty amusing.


----------



## Guest

Finished my book tonight.  All I'm reading is KB.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Re: The Reader

Looks like an interesting book and movie. I'll sample it


----------



## Wells83

Not on Kindle yet.


----------



## Chad Winters

New Link Maker is sweet!!


----------



## Avalon3

I read Brett Battles first book "The Cleaner". I liked it and followed that with his second book "The Deceived". The main character in both books is Jonathan Quinn. I liked the second book better as there was more character development. I'm glad to see on his website that his third book will also feature Jonathan Quinn.

http://www.brettbattles.com/









Someone on he Kindle Boards mentioned Dana Cameron. I'm starting with the first book in the series "Site Unseen".


----------



## sharyn

I'm reading WHEN WOMEN WERE WARRIORS PART II by Catherine M. Wilson. Part I is selling for $0.99 on Amazon, and it was good enough to hook me into the other two.



Parts II and III are $7.99 each.





Did I do that right?

Sharyn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sharyn, thanks for posting!  I've quoted your post in the Bargain Books thread.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Thanks Sharon I just download a sample the books sound good. I am going to read it today if I like it I want to buy it while it is 99 cents. It has a lot of good reviews.


----------



## sharyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've quoted your post in the Bargain Books thread.


Thanks, Betsy! We have quite a lot of book threads going...it's hard to know just what to post where sometimes! 

Sharyn


----------



## dsalerni

Chad Winters said:


> New Link Maker is sweet!!


Chad,
How are you liking Shards of Honor? I thought it wasn't bad, but it definitely is not my favorite from the Vorkosigan series. I think my favorites are Warrior's Apprentice, The Vor Game, Brothers in Arms, and Mirror Dance.

Mirror Dance was actually the first one I ever read. I was impressed at how the author could hook me into a series where the main character died halfway through ...

Dianne


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am reading American Lion: Andrew Jackson in the White House by Jon Meacham.

I have been re-reading the Codex Alera series while reading Jackson's biography. I tend to find that I need something a bit lighter to break up nonfiction works.


----------



## Neekeebee

I've given up on two DTBs from the library as I am so attached to my Kindle!

Almost halfway through Wives and Daughters by Elizabeth Gaskell, an author I had not heard of until I recently re-read Pride and Prejudice.  (Last read it 20 years ago, loved it so much better this time around!)  I saw the BBC series of Wives and Daughters, and while I usually don't read books after seeing the film, and thought about trying to read a different Gaskell book, I'm enjoying reading Wives very much because it feels like I'm visiting well-loved characters.

Also reading Whiskey Rebels for the Book Klub.

Just bought John Adams this morning, and of course had to start that one too!

I would add the pix of the books here, but I don't know how!

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been doing some sampling and reading the Klub books.  Just got back to reading Equal Rites since I have some time between Klubs.


----------



## kindlevixen

I'm currently reading Witch Blood by Anya Bast:









_ --added the Kindleboards link. Betsy_

After that I am planning on finally sitting down with Angels & Demons by Dan Brown.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott




----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> After that I am planning on finally sitting down with Angels & Demons by Dan Brown.


Most people I know, including myself, liked A&D better than DaVinci.


----------



## chobitz

gertiekindle said:


> Most people I know, including myself, liked A&D better than DaVinci.


Yep me too. A&D is the prequel to Davinci.

here is what I am reading:



Jacob (Nightwalkers Book 1) is a great book so far and I'm about 2/3 thru it. Don't let the cheesy cover fool you. It looks like a bodice ripper but unlike alot of the paranormal romance books this book has a pretty decent plot. Yep some hot sex also but TBH more plot than sex.

My friend reccomended the series to me after she saw I owned the twilight series. She said Nightwalkers is basically an adult version of Twilight and she's right.

I am going to get the whole series (4 so far I think) plus there are a few side novels but I'm not sure where in the timeline they fit in.

Anyway those who like paranormal romance I strongly suggest the series.


----------



## Atunah

I just finished this today, loved loved loved it.



I read this one before, loved it too 



Now I have to figure out what to read next. I am on a historical romance trip right now.


----------



## katiekat1066

In DTV:









The latest in his portable door series.

Katiekat


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I read this one before, loved it too


I read three of KMM's Highlander series: Kiss of the Highlander, Dark Highlander and Immortal Highlander. I liked all three, but I didn't feel like reading another one. There were too many common elements in those three and I was afraid if I read one more like them, it would ruin the series for me.


----------



## Dori

Catching up on Outlander and enjoying it now at long last.  Also reading the DTB version of Simple Abundance and Green Winter.  My sis gave me Green Winter in 1978 so it is about time to read it.  Short funny little sketches on aging.  Also reading my Kindle Holy Bible NIV.  So at present I have 4 books going.


----------



## Atunah

I have a list of series I want to read and I am trying to read one at a time and then a book from another series so I won't have that problem so much. I do want to read the other 2 or 3 at some point. I know the first 3 aren't available on Kindle.


----------



## Beth A

I am 2/3rd of the way through Gone for a Soldier by Jeffrey Hepple, and it is Excellent!!



I just picked up The Treasure of La Malinche and look forward to reading that as well.


----------



## Lizzy

Just started this one. Its starting off a little slow but i understand it keeps getting better. BIG book and a bargain to at $4.40.

The Terror: A Novel


----------



## Anne

Lizzy said:


> Just started this one. Its starting off a little slow but i understand it keeps getting better. BIG book and a bargain to at $4.40.
> 
> The Terror: A Novel


Lizzy: Let us know how you like the book after you read somemore of it. Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Neekeebee said:


> ...Almost halfway through Wives and Daughters by Elizabeth Gaskell, an author I had not heard of until I recently re-read Pride and Prejudice. (Last read it 20 years ago, loved it so much better this time around!) I saw the BBC series of Wives and Daughters, and while I usually don't read books after seeing the film, and thought about trying to read a different Gaskell book, I'm enjoying reading Wives very much because it feels like I'm visiting well-loved characters.
> 
> ....
> 
> I would add the pix of the books here, but I don't know how!
> 
> N


The easiest way to add the pics (and a link to Amazon for the book) is by using the Link Maker, a menu choice at the top of each page in Kindleboards. You can do a search for a specific book, click a button to create a link for that book, click to select the text for the link and then paste it into your post. Not all the books show up using Link Maker 2.0, but you should try it!

You're reading _Wives and Daughters _ on your Kindle? Which version did you get, and how is the formatting? I notice there are a LOT of versions...

Betsy


----------



## Lizzy

Anne said:


> Lizzy: Let us know how you like the book after you read somemore of it. Thanks


I sure will.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dori said:


> Catching up on Outlander and enjoying it now at long last.


Dori, I'm so glad Outlander is working for you now. Double thumbs up!


----------



## Guest

I'll be starting _Beedle the Bard_ later tonight.


----------



## Neekeebee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The easiest way to add the pics (and a link to Amazon for the book) is by using the Link Maker, a menu choice at the top of each page in Kindleboards. You can do a search for a specific book, click a button to create a link for that book, click to select the text for the link and then paste it into your post. Not all the books show up using Link Maker 2.0, but you should try it!
> 
> You're reading _Wives and Daughters _ on your Kindle? Which version did you get, and how is the formatting? I notice there are a LOT of versions...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the instructions, Betsy! I would never have figured that out on my own! I won't add Wives and Daughters here b/c I didn't get it from Amazon, but I will definitely try it in another post!

I'm reading a free version from Feedbooks. No pictures, but it does have a TOC and I have no complaints about the formatting or anything so far. Except I have noticed lately that in general, it seems to take longer to add marks (bookmarks, highlights, etc.) to the free stuff than to the Amazon purchased reads.

N


----------



## bkworm8it

Just finished Bitten, in DTV, had gotten it before I got the kindle.



I just stared Marley and Me. Mom and I saw it in the theater and she kept telling me that I missed x y z from not reading the book. So I'm reading the book


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm reading  Eight Keys to Eden  by Mark Clifton.










Published in 1960, this would qualify as a classic novel from the late part of the Golden Age of SF. Very much a novel of ideas, with cardboard characters and pretty unsophisticated dialogue. I read this when it first came out, and it's a nostalgia trip. I'm loving every minute of it.

Full of naked people, but no sex, violence, "bad" language, or car chases.

How did the Sci-Fi channel miss making this into a terrible movie of the week? If you like semi-cheesy SF, this is your bag. And it's free from Feedbooks. 

Mark Clifton also wrote They'd Rather Be Right, a 1955 novel that won the Hugo that year. It's been called the worst novel that ever won a Hugo, heh. But not by me.

Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I'm reading my old journals that date back to Jr.high. They are bringing up a lot of memories of living overseas, the beginning of my caffeine addiction, and the popularity of Justin Timberlake with his first solo album. I do not remember having a crush of Hayden Christensen.! My goal is to read all of my old journals. goes from jr.high to spring of last year.
Then i get to type them up. Goodness my penmanship was awful in Jr. High.


----------



## BrassMan

jmiked said:


> I'm reading  Eight Keys to Eden  by Mark Clifton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with cardboard characters and pretty unsophisticated dialogue....How did the Sci-Fi channel miss making this into a terrible movie of the week? If you like semi-cheesy SF, this is your bag....
> 
> Mike


If I remember aright, you said you were unlikely to ever read Distant Cousin, because someone mentioned it had a tinge of romance to it. Is that correct? (Let's forget that quite a number of decidedly manly men have enjoyed the story.) Would you believe, The Sci-Fi channel has a set of the Distant Cousin books sitting in quarantine in its legal departement right now? I heard the CEO of the place say, on NPR, that they were on the lookout for good characters and good stories. She never mentioned the words "cardboard characters," "unsophisticated dialogue," and "cheesiness." So I sent her the books. They won't look at them because my literary representative (a Hollywood movie agent) is not someone they've dealt with before, and if they do look at them, and then later use some of my ideas, or seem to use some of my ideas, they're afraid I'll sue their rears. I'm trying to tell them I'm not after money. I mean, these are bargain books on Kindle, OK? I'd like to see the story on screen as much as the next person.

You got me started, with that Sci-Fi Channel crack. Sorry.

Al
The Distant Cousin guy
also BrassMan


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

BrassMan said:


> You got me started, with that Sci-Fi Channel crack. Sorry.
> 
> Al
> The Distant Cousin guy
> also BrassMan


I'm sorry if you took the remark personally. But I don't recall ever having seen any movie of the week on the Sci-Fi channel that was well conceived or executed. Maybe I expect too much, but with all the material out there to chose from, why does it seem to always be a monster of the week movie? A generalization, I know.

I'm not sure I ever said I wouldn't read anything with a tinge of romance in it, I've read my share of Elizabeth Peters, Anne Armstrong Thompson, etc., which have a bit of romance in them.

Mike


----------



## BrassMan

jmiked said:


> I'm sorry if you took the remark personally. But I don't recall ever having seen any movie of the week on the Sci-Fi channel that was well conceived or executed. Maybe I expect too much, but with all the material out there to chose from, why does it seem to always be a monster of the week movie? A generalization, I know.
> 
> I'm not sure I ever said I wouldn't read anything with a tinge of romance in it, I've read my share of Elizabeth Peters, Anne Armstrong Thompson, etc., which have a bit of romance in them.
> 
> Mike


Oh, not to worry. It might not have been you, and I don't mind in any case. Not everyone likes every book. I know that. I'm LIKE that myself. I was mostly joshing--It was just that I really did respond to what I thought was an invitation by the CEO of the Sci-Fi Channel for stories with good characters, and the schmucks pretty much have stiffed me, the bozos. I've never seen the Sci-Fi Channel! I don't get cable! Every third person who reads Distant Cousin remarks that it would make a great movie, or even a series. I guess what I need is someone who thinks that who also has $100,000,000 lying around to play with. If you know such a person, please notify me.

/////////Al


----------



## Chad Winters

Yes, Sci-Fi loves to cancel great series' while playing any stupid movie (ie Giant Flying Croc 7). I will give an exception to the Dune Miniseries...that was great!


----------



## Guest

Errrr... Al... I was the one who said I wouldn't read your book (sci-fi addict that I am) because it was listed in two different "romance" categories at Amazon.


----------



## Guest

I said some other stuff about conventions, the guys and girls who attend them and certain sub-genres of SF, but I guess it wasn't important.


----------



## Guest

I am currently reading Distant Cousin and I like it. It is a "*good what if*" story and it has cats! (joking about the cat thing)

If you really want to get something made into a movie or series done right, HBO is the way to go. I have liked almost every HBO production I've watched.

The sci-fi channel is very bad for cutting corners and screwing up almost everything they do with very few exceptions. They really messed up the Dresden Files for example but I love their Battlestar Galactica and Star Gate has been a fan favorite for years. At best Sci-Fi channel is a hit or miss prop sition.

 would make a pretty good miniseries on cable. There is some romance in it but it's not the central theme of the story. The cats plotting to take over the world is.(OK not really)

Try the sample, buy the book. it's just $4.00 and if you like it there are a couple more you can read.

A little not here. If you are planning on reading the second and third books, do not read the Amazon reviews, they are full of spoilers. 



bkworm8it said:


> Just finished Bitten, in DTV, had gotten it before I got the kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> I just stared Marley and Me. Mom and I saw it in the theater and she kept telling me that I missed x y z from not reading the book. So I'm reading the book


I loved both of these books. If you liked Bitten, you may like getting to know the people in the books that follow. Kelly Armstong has built up an diverse world full of interesting characters. I especially liked the ones dealing with the Pack.


----------



## Avalon3

SusanCassidy said:


> I love Kathy Reichs! The characters in the books are completely different than the TV show, but I love both. I used to read Patricia Cornwell, but they just got too depressing. I actually found a Kindle book based on the TV show, that wasn't bad.
> In a similar vein, but archeology, are the Emma Fielding books, by Dana Cameron. It looks like several of those are available in Kindle editions.


I just finished "Site Unseen" by Dana Cameron. It's the first in the Emma Fielding series. I just started the second book "Grave Consequences". I'll wait and decide at the end of the book if I want to continue on in the series.

Has anyone else read these books?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Just finished  and am not sure what I will read next. I have several samples so I guess I will wade through them. Something will present itself, I am sure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> Just finished  and am not sure what I will read next. I have several samples so I guess I will wade through them. Something will present itself, I am sure.


A friend of mine's daughter is looking for a scary vampire read since she's finished all the Twilight books. Do you think this series would be appropriate for a HS Freshman?


----------



## Guest

There are some scary bits, but mostly suspense and some graphic descriptions. As to whether or not they are appropriate for HS freshman, they do contain some sexually explicit scenes. But, they are pretty tame in my opinion. I had read much worse at that age, but I guess it depends on her maturity level.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> There are some scary bits, but mostly suspense and some graphic descriptions. As to whether or not they are appropriate for HS freshman, they do contain some sexually explicit scenes. But, they are pretty tame in my opinion. I had read much worse at that age, but I guess it depends on her maturity level.


At least I can tell her mother that, and then she can decide. The scary parts apparently don't bother her. She thought Flowers in the Attic was boring.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/517gAfWV8zL._SL160_AA115_.jpg

I am reading a freebie The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death. I haven't read but 3 pages so don't have an opinion yet. Also halfway thorugh The Infidel which I am enjoying and Outlander for book klub. I admire all of you doing more than 1 book klub, I would be so confused. 

I have spent $48 so went $8 over my budget. I have enjoyed every book I bought this month!  I have many free books to keep me reading until February so I am a happy camper. I read the Stephanie Plum sample and loved it so I will be buying the 3 in 1 book for 9.99 in February.


----------



## Mikuto




----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Avalon3 said:


> I just finished "Site Unseen" by Dana Cameron. It's the first in the Emma Fielding series. I just started the second book "Grave Consequences". I'll wait and decide at the end of the book if I want to continue on in the series.
> 
> Has anyone else read these books?


I've read _Site Unseen_ and _Past Malice_. I thought they were pretty good.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am reading a freebie The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death. I haven't read but 3 pages so don't have an opinion yet.


I'm about halfway through _Idiot Girl_. I'm not sure I have an opinion yet, either. 

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

sailorman said:


> I wanted a light read so I decided to read Louis L'amour's _Comstock Lode_. I'm not really a big fan of the western genre. But, I am enjoying this right now. I'm about half way through it. It's been a fun book to pick up.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to read next...


I'm not a big fan of westerns, either, but I still re-read Zane Grey's _Riders of the Purple Sage_ once in a while, and less often I re-read the sequel, _The Rainbow Trail_. I think Grey was at the top of his form with these two (available on Feedbooks, I just downloaded them, heh).

Mike

Edit: I typed _The Rainbow Bridge_ instead of _The Rainbow Trail_. Oops.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I'm about halfway through _Idiot Girl_. I'm not sure I have an opinion yet, either.
> 
> Mike


I started _Idiot Girl_ and decided I had better things to read. I might go back to it, but I wasn't too sure what was going on. Maybe _I'm_ the idiot girl.

Two Klub books
The Mother Hunt (Rex Stout)
Top O' the Mornin' (Maddy Hunter)
The Treasure of La Malinche
The Arrangement (Lyn Stone)


----------



## bkworm8it

patchymama said:


>


Bummer book 2 is not on kindle. 

theresam


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

gertiekindle said:


> I started _Idiot Girl_ and decided I had better things to read. I might go back to it, but I wasn't too sure what was going on. Maybe _I'm_ the idiot girl.


I'll confess that I've been halfway through it for two weeks now. 

I'm not sure what's going on either. I went back and finished _The Aluminum Turtle_, _Eight Keys to Eden_, and _Hildegarde Withers in the Riddle of the Blueblood Murders_, and worked on _The Great Gatsby_ and _Moby Dick_ instead.

Mike


----------



## Leslie

I have been reading a WIP (work in progress) for a friend. At 101,000 words, the book is finished but it needs more work so it will be awhile before I can recommend it to you.

Today I am looking forward curling up with I Do, an anthology of 20 short stories. The book was published to support marriage equality and all proceeds will be donated to the Lambda Defense Fund. I have been impatiently waiting for it to show up on Amazon and it finally has! Here's a link to purchase..



Enjoy!
L


----------



## Guest

bkworm8it said:


> Bummer book 2 is not on kindle.
> 
> theresam


Have you read The novels
Bitten (2001) 
Stolen (2002) 
Dime Store Magic (2004) 
Industrial Magic (2004) 
Haunted (2005) 
Broken (2006) 
No Humans Involved (2007) 
Personal Demon (200 
Living with the Dead (200 
Frostbitten (2009)

This is her list of books in the order they were published. If you started with Haunted, you missed a few.  I love her books and have read them all except for Frostbitten. It's not out yet.



Mikuto said:


>


This is another favorite of mine. I call her Frosty or Snowgirl because I used to have a hard time spelling her first name right. She has three books out in the series and they just keep getting better.



LuckyRainbow said:


> Just finished  and am not sure what I will read next. I have several samples so I guess I will wade through them. Something will present itself, I am sure.


I am also a big fan of this series. Charlaine Harris started out as a mystery writer. Her entire Southern Vampire Mystery series is just that. Paranormal mysteries. They read like mystery novel with a telepathic waitress trying to survive in an ever increasing hostile paranormal world.

There are 'love' scenes but I don't think they were very graphic. There's also a lot of murder and mayhem as Sookie tries to figure out what's going on. All this is combined with a lot of great humor. As with most authors, these books also get better as the books continue.

Many people have seen the series on HBO, "True Blood which is loosely based on the books and think the books are like the show. They aren't much alike at all and at the sametime they are.

The biggest difference and it makes a lot of difference is Sookie is the narrator of the books. Everything is from her point of view. This makes the books 'softer' than the raw harsh point of view we see in True Blood.

I recommend all the books in this post highly to anyone that likes Urban Fantasy. Of the 3 series here, the ones by Jeaniene Frost are the most graphic sexually and the are still not too bad except for maybe one scene in book 2.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/517gAfWV8zL._SL160_AA115_.jpg
> 
> I am reading a freebie The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death. I haven't read but 3 pages so don't have an opinion yet. Also halfway through The Infidel which I am enjoying and Outlander for book klub. I admire all of you doing more than 1 book klub, I would be so confused.
> 
> I have spent $48 so went $8 over my budget. I have enjoyed every book I bought this month!  I have many free books to keep me reading until February so I am a happy camper. I read the Stephanie Plum sample and loved it so I will be buying the 3 in 1 book for 9.99 in February.


Alright, I will finish The Idiot Girl today. It is a light, easy, funny read, I found myself LOL many times. There is no plot but humor. I needed something light and funny and this fulfilled that purpose.  Women can relate to the humor, not sure this is a good guy book.

_P.S. I finished The Idiot Girl, I wouldn't read it again and I don't recommend it unless you are looking for a quick, funny, easy read._


----------



## sharyn

jmiked said:


> I'm about halfway through _Idiot Girl_. I'm not sure I have an opinion yet, either.


I didn't finish it. It was okay, but read like a stand-up comic show. I thought it got annoying after awhile. Might have been more pleasurable in small doses.

Sharyn


----------



## chobitz

I just started Elijah yesterday. Its the 3rd book in the Nightwalkers series. The action is really ramping up now. I still am not sure why this series is in the paranormal romance section. Yes there are hot sex scenes in it and yes a naked man  on the cover but it also has some great mythology and a good story.


----------



## Anne

chobitz said:


> I just started Elijah yesterday. Its the 3rd book in the Nightwalkers series. The action is really ramping up now. I still am not sure why this series is in the paranormal romance section. Yes there are hot sex scenes in it and yes a naked man  on the cover but it also has some great mythology and a good story.


This series sounds so good. I have the first book in the series. I am going to try to start it soon but I have a couple of other books I am reading right now.


----------



## Guest

I read a sample of the first book.  It was great. She's on my TBR list as well.  All I need is more money.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My first Lincoln Child novel. I think I'm going to like it very much.


----------



## chobitz

Vampyre said:


> I read a sample of the first book. It was great. She's on my TBR list as well. All I need is more money.


I think she is also starting a new series called ShadowWalkers:


Its set in the same world as the NightWalkers series..


----------



## Lizzy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My first Lincoln Child novel. I think I'm going to like it very much.


I got that one to but after i did i found out it was 8th or something in a series. Do you know if they have to be read in order? I hope not.


----------



## Anne

chobitz said:


> I think she is also starting a new series called ShadowWalkers:
> 
> 
> Its set in the same world as the NightWalkers series..


I just downloaded a sample of the first book in the Nightwalker series Ecstasy. I am reading this book it is so good. It is the first in the series


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lizzy said:


> I got that one to but after i did i found out it was 8th or something in a series. Do you know if they have to be read in order? I hope not.


Lizzy when I read the reviews they said it was 3rd in the Pendergrast series and the reviewers said it could stand on it's own as did a few people here. I am on Chapter 6 or 7 and having no problem with it. It is very good so far.


----------



## kim

I started reading Wuthering Heights, which of course is free from Feedbooks.



But I've set it aside for a little while so that I can brush up on my real hobby: Photography.



Unfortunately the photo book isn't on the Kindle. I'm really missing my Kindle; I still pick it up and will read just a few paragraphs of Wuthering Heights so that I can stay connected with my Anabel K.


----------



## Lizzy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Lizzy when I read the reviews they said it was 3rd in the Pendergrast series and the reviewers said it could stand on it's own as did a few people here. I am on Chapter 6 or 7 and having no problem with it. It is very good so far.


Perfect. Thanks Linda!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Lizzy said:


> I got that one to but after i did i found out it was 8th or something in a series. Do you know if they have to be read in order? I hope not.


They don't _have_ to be, but some things make more sense if they are read in order. If you can read the rest in order, I'd say make an effort to do so.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just finished Top O' the Mornin' #2 in the Passport to Peril series by Maddy Hunter.

Now I'm reading _Nemesis_ a Jane Marple mystery. It's good to be reading Agatha Christie again.


----------



## pidgeon92

kim said:


> But I've set it aside for a little while so that I can brush up on my real hobby: Photography.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the photo book isn't on the Kindle.


I have this book..... I don't think it will translate too well to the Kindle.... I love my D300.


----------



## Lizzy

jmiked said:


> They don't _have_ to be, but some things make more sense if they are read in order. If you can read the rest in order, I'd say make an effort to do so.
> 
> Mike


I thought about doing that since it was only the third book in the series but i found out that the first two are not kindled yet so if i like it and the first two ever come to kindle i will catch up with them then. Thanks Mike!


----------



## kim

pidgeon92 said:


> I have this book..... I don't think it will translate too well to the Kindle.... I love my D300.


I agree that it would not convert well, but it would be nice to be able to have that big fat book on my Kindle.

I also like my D300, it has worked well for all the sports photography that I do


----------



## pidgeon92

kim said:


> I agree that it would not convert well, but it would be nice to be able to have that big fat book on my Kindle.


I wonder if the PDF version of the user manual might transfer OK onto the Kindle.... Have to try that some time....


----------



## kindlevixen

Vampyre said:


> Have you read The novels
> Bitten (2001)
> Stolen (2002)
> Dime Store Magic (2004)
> Industrial Magic (2004)
> Haunted (2005)
> Broken (2006)
> No Humans Involved (2007)
> Personal Demon (200
> Living with the Dead (200
> Frostbitten (2009)
> 
> This is her list of books in the order they were published. If you started with Haunted, you missed a few.  I love her books and have read them all except for Frostbitten. It's not out yet.


I don't know if you meant to quote me since I said I was reading it... but I will answer you just in case you were talking to me LOL I have read the first 4 and I have read Broken. I skipped and read the werewolf books first  I can't wait for Frostbitten - I really like Kelley Armstrong.



> This is another favorite of mine. I call her Frosty or Snowgirl because I used to have a hard time spelling her first name right. She has three books out in the series and they just keep getting better.


I love this series. I read Book 3 the day it came out, it was awesome!



> I am also a big fan of this series. Charlaine Harris started out as a mystery writer. Her entire Southern Vampire Mystery series is just that. Paranormal mysteries. They read like mystery novel with a telepathic waitress trying to survive in an ever increasing hostile paranormal world.
> 
> There are 'love' scenes but I don't think they were very graphic. There's also a lot of murder and mayhem as Sookie tries to figure out what's going on. All this is combined with a lot of great humor. As with most authors, these books also get better as the books continue.
> 
> Many people have seen the series on HBO, "True Blood which is loosely based on the books and think the books are like the show. They aren't much alike at all and at the sametime they are.
> 
> The biggest difference and it makes a lot of difference is Sookie is the narrator of the books. Everything is from her point of view. This makes the books 'softer' than the raw harsh point of view we see in True Blood.
> 
> I recommend all the books in this post highly to anyone that likes Urban Fantasy. Of the 3 series here, the ones by Jeaniene Frost are the most graphic sexually and the are still not too bad except for maybe one scene in book 2.


I adore Charlaine Harris too. Tho I admit that I haven't read anything bought the sookie series, I keep meaning to get to them but get distracted easily


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Alright, I will finish The Idiot Girl today. It is a light, easy, funny read, I found myself LOL many times. There is no plot but humor. I needed something light and funny and this fulfilled that purpose.  Women can relate to the humor, not sure this is a good guy book.
> 
> _P.S. I finished The Idiot Girl, I wouldn't read it again and I don't recommend it unless you are looking for a quick, funny, easy read._


I read _Idiot Girl_ a couple of weeks ago. I felt it was what Erma Bombeck would have written if she were a 30 something yuppie DINK. It read very much like some of her works. Vignettes from everyday life.

After wading through several samples, I read the one for  and found I had to read more. We originally got it for Jim, but I really don't think it is his cup of tea. I am really enjoying it though. It was quite reasonable at $3.99.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LuckyRainbow said:


> I read _Idiot Girl_ a couple of weeks ago. I felt it was what Erma Bombeck would have written if she were a 30 something yuppie DINK. It read very much like some of her works. Vignettes from everyday life.
> 
> After wading through several samples, I read the one for  and found I had to read more. We originally got it for Jim, but I really don't think it is his cup of tea. I am really enjoying it though. It was quite reasonable at $3.99.


You are so right LR! I hadn't made the connection but the writing does remind me of Erma Bombeck.


----------



## GoldenDogMom

I just finished an oldie but a goodie: G.K. Chesterton's "The Man Who was Thursday" - available for *FREE   * on ManyBoooks:

http://manybooks.net/titles/chestertetext99tmwht10.html#

(??Can someone tell me how to paste in the book covers?? ??)


----------



## Guest

I use the link maker at the top of the page, but it only works for books on Amazon. It is super easy to use. Type the name of the book in the search box and enter. Then, choose which book you want from the left side of the screen by clicking "make a link". Then, on the right side of the page, click select next to the text box under "Make an image link". Right click on the highlighted text and "copy". Then, return to your reply box and "paste" the info.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

GoldenDogMom said:


> I just finished an oldie but a goodie: G.K. Chesterton's "The Man Who was Thursday" - available for *FREE   * on ManyBoooks:
> )


Yep. I read it many years ago, but it's on the Kindle, just waiting for the mood to strike.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters

GoldenDogMom said:


> I just finished an oldie but a goodie: G.K. Chesterton's "The Man Who was Thursday" - available for *FREE   * on ManyBoooks:
> 
> http://manybooks.net/titles/chestertetext99tmwht10.html#
> 
> (??Can someone tell me how to paste in the book covers?? ??)


I have that book in my  which I got for $4 something. The individual titles are available free....but as there are over 400 books in the collection ....this one takes up a lot less room on the Kindle home screen!!


----------



## bkworm8it

Vampyre said:


> Have you read The novels
> Bitten (2001)
> Stolen (2002)
> Dime Store Magic (2004)
> Industrial Magic (2004)
> Haunted (2005)
> Broken (2006)
> No Humans Involved (2007)
> Personal Demon (200
> Living with the Dead (200
> Frostbitten (2009)
> 
> This is her list of books in the order they were published. If you started with Haunted, you missed a few.  I love her books and have read them all except for Frostbitten. It's not out yet.
> 
> This is another favorite of mine. I call her Frosty or Snowgirl because I used to have a hard time spelling her first name right. She has three books out in the series and they just keep getting better.
> 
> I am also a big fan of this series. Charlaine Harris started out as a mystery writer. Her entire Southern Vampire Mystery series is just that. Paranormal mysteries. They read like mystery novel with a telepathic waitress trying to survive in an ever increasing hostile paranormal world.


Hey Vampre thanks for the list, I just finished Bitten, read it first. I wanted to get the next book but it's not on kindle  guess I'll have to break down and get it in dead tree  I think the rest are on kindle don't know why book 2 isn't as I think book one was but I had alrady gotten the DTB long before my kindle.

I've read all the Southern Vampire series except this last one. I'll be downloading it to my kindle soon. I like her writing. So far each book has kept me interested and looking forward to the next one. My favorite Sookie quote: 'Water, Water everywhere and not a drop to drink' (think it was book 2 or three).

theresam


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

bkworm8it said:


> My favorite Sookie quote: 'Water, Water everywhere and not a drop to drink' (think it was book 2 or three).


Does that have some additional meaning in context? It is, of course, a slight paraphrase from Coleridge's _Rime of the Ancient Mariner_.

Mike


----------



## kim

About the Nikon D300 book...



pidgeon92 said:


> I wonder if the PDF version of the user manual might transfer OK onto the Kindle.... Have to try that some time....


I tried emailing the PDF version to my Kindle. It didn't work, I tried three accounts and the file was too big for all three.

I just downloaded the MobiPocket Creator and tried that. I converted the pdf and loaded onto the Kindle OK, but it doesn't seem to be formatted very well. This is the first time I've played with any of this, so maybe I just have more to learn to figure it out.


----------



## paisley

I've just barely started Cold Rock River--it's quite captivating already.


And I'm halfway through Outlander. I got a tad bit ahead of the Book Klub, but I couldn't resist another chapter...and another...and so on and so forth.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Only 3 chapters in but I am enjoying it.


----------



## Mikuto

Vampyre said:


> This is another favorite of mine. I call her Frosty or Snowgirl because I used to have a hard time spelling her first name right. She has three books out in the series and they just keep getting better.


Re: Halfway to the Grave
In the beginning I found it hard to sympathize with Catherine because she seemed like a 16 year old running on hormones and stupidity alone. I really dislike when heroines make a lot of illogical choices, but that's just me. But by the end of the book she definitely got better, and went through considerable growth as a character, so she grew on me, along with Bones, although he still has a bad habit of going into 2-page monologues...The ending left me unsatisfied, but figure the next book will make it better.

Reading this one now:


----------



## chobitz

Mikuto said:


> Re: Halfway to the Grave
> In the beginning I found it hard to sympathize with Catherine because she seemed like a 16 year old running on hormones and stupidity alone. I really dislike when heroines make a lot of illogical choices, but that's just me. But by the end of the book she definitely got better, and went through considerable growth as a character, so she grew on me, along with Bones, although he still has a bad habit of going into 2-page monologues...The ending left me unsatisfied, but figure the next book will make it better.
> 
> Reading this one now:


I love Joe Hill. You do know he is Stephen King's son right? His writing style is similar to King's but it also reminds me alot of Neil Gaiman.

I am reading the 4th Nightwalker book now:



This one is about the Vampire king Damien. I am loving this series ALOT!!


----------



## Guest

bkworm8it said:


> Hey Vampre thanks for the list, I just finished Bitten, read it first. I wanted to get the next book but it's not on kindle  guess I'll have to break down and get it in dead tree  I think the rest are on kindle don't know why book 2 isn't as I think book one was but I had alrady gotten the DTB long before my kindle.
> 
> I've read all the Southern Vampire series except this last one. I'll be downloading it to my kindle soon. I like her writing. So far each book has kept me interested and looking forward to the next one. My favorite Sookie quote: 'Water, Water everywhere and not a drop to drink' (think it was book 2 or three).
> 
> theresam


No problem. When I first started the Women of the Otherworld series, I was surprised when it switched to Paige in book 3. I didn't like her at first.

I love both of these series.

I'm about to start Distant Cousin: Repatriation


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kim said:


> About the Nikon D300 book...
> 
> I tried emailing the PDF version to my Kindle. It didn't work, I tried three accounts and the file was too big for all three.
> 
> I just downloaded the MobiPocket Creator and tried that. I converted the pdf and loaded onto the Kindle OK, but it doesn't seem to be formatted very well. This is the first time I've played with any of this, so maybe I just have more to learn to figure it out.


When you downloaded the MP Creator, did you get the home version or the publisher's version? Everyone says the publisher's version is much better. You might try that since it's also free, and you really don't have to be a publisher to get it.


----------



## Mikuto

chobitz said:


> I love Joe Hill. You do know he is Stephen King's son right? His writing style is similar to King's but it also reminds me alot of Neil Gaiman.


Joseph Hillstrom King, if I'm not mistaken. He's a wordsmith in his own right. A little like his father, but he has his own voice.


----------



## kim

gertiekindle said:


> When you downloaded the MP Creator, did you get the home version or the publisher's version? Everyone says the publisher's version is much better. You might try that since it's also free, and you really don't have to be a publisher to get it.


I used the Publisher version. (if both are free, it's kind of a no brainer) 
It was very easy to use and the book turned out quite well. Even the photos converted. Since it's a manual, you want to be able to navigate through the book easily but without a table of contents the navigation is difficult. And I had to set the font lower on the Kindle to see more on a page, it made the formatting for the change in topics, lists, and small paragraphs a little easier to read.


----------



## sharyn

kim said:


> I used the Publisher version. (if both are free, it's kind of a no brainer)
> It was very easy to use and the book turned out quite well.


Well, I must be doing something wrong. Is there a "Mobipocket Creator for Dummies" site somewhere? I used the instructions on the Mobipocket site and wasn't able to figure it out.

I want to convert .pdf files to something that can be read on the Kindle (.prc or .mobi).

Sharyn


----------



## pidgeon92

sharyn said:


> I want to convert .pdf files to something that can be read on the Kindle (.prc or .mobi).


Stanza is a lot easier to use than MobiPocket, and will convert to Kindle (.azw). It has versions for Mac, Windows and Linux. No matter which application you choose, be prepared for formatting issues.


----------



## Leslie

sharyn said:


> Well, I must be doing something wrong. Is there a "Mobipocket Creator for Dummies" site somewhere? I used the instructions on the Mobipocket site and wasn't able to figure it out.
> 
> I want to convert .pdf files to something that can be read on the Kindle (.prc or .mobi).
> 
> Sharyn


If you want to meet me in chat, I can try to talk you through it.

L


----------



## kim

sharyn said:


> Well, I must be doing something wrong. Is there a "Mobipocket Creator for Dummies" site somewhere? I used the instructions on the Mobipocket site and wasn't able to figure it out.
> 
> I want to convert .pdf files to something that can be read on the Kindle (.prc or .mobi).
> 
> Sharyn


I only did this once, so I'm still in the dummy phase. 
1. On the home page, towards the right under Import Existing file, select the pdf option. 
2. Browse to your pdf file and enter the path for your new book and click Import. This will bring you do a new screen showing you the new html file 
3. click build (along the top menu bar) to bring up the build page
4. I didn't change any options. Click the build button towards the bottom of the page. This will create your .prc file. 
5. You can now open the folder for your new book. There will be a bunch of files from step 2; the only one you need to put on your Kindle is the .prc file


----------



## Lizzy

kim said:


> I only did this once, so I'm still in the dummy phase.
> 1. On the home page, towards the right under Import Existing file, select the pdf option.
> 2. Browse to your pdf file and enter the path for your new book and click Import. This will bring you do a new screen showing you the new html file
> 3. click build (along the top menu bar) to bring up the build page
> 4. I didn't change any options. Click the build button towards the bottom of the page. This will create your .prc file.
> 5. You can now open the folder for your new book. There will be a bunch of files from step 2; the only one you need to put on your Kindle is the .prc file


2 1/2. Go to the left of the screen and click Metadata. Enter the book title and author name like King, Stephen then scroll all the way down and click on update then go to step 3.


----------



## kim

Lizzy said:


> 2 1/2. Go to the left of the screen and click Metadata. Enter the book title and author name like King, Stephen then scroll all the way down and click on update then go to step 3.


Thanks for adding to my post Lizzy. Since I only used it once, I was worried that I would mess something up.


----------



## sharyn

Yayy!  Thank you both!  That worked!

Sharyn


----------



## bkworm8it

jmiked said:


> Does that have some additional meaning in context? It is, of course, a slight paraphrase from Coleridge's _Rime of the Ancient Mariner_.
> 
> Mike


Mike, in one of the books, Eirc was carrying sookie up a flight of stairs and there were a bunch of handsome men around but they were all vampires. Hince her statement. 

Theresam


----------



## Lizzy

kim said:


> Thanks for adding to my post Lizzy. Since I only used it once, I was worried that I would mess something up.


You did great!!


----------



## chobitz

bkworm8it said:


> Mike, in one of the books, Eirc was carrying sookie up a flight of stairs and there were a bunch of handsome men around but they were all vampires. Hince her statement.
> 
> Theresam


Wasn't that at Mississippi King's house?
If it was what I remembered she also meant because they were all gorgeous sexy but alas gay vampires..


----------



## Guest

I just finished _Dead Until Dark_ and was trying to hold off on the sequels until after the book club. Ya'll are making it hard.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

There's more (WAY more) Eric in the later books

...she adds.    not trying to help.


~robin


----------



## Guest

Yes, way more of Eric..>nudge nudge wink wink<


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> I just finished Dead Until Dark and was trying to hold off on the sequels until after the book club. Ya'll are making it hard.


It's okay. I think more than half the book klub is going to be finished before tomorrow. lol. Maybe I should just post all of the questions at the same time and we can move on towards the book with the shower in it.

In the meantime, is that a rabbit over there?


----------



## LDB

A book with a shower in it? Wow! What will they think of next. I don't even have a shower in my truck. I do have a kitchen though.


----------



## Neekeebee

I am almost finished with When Knighthood was in Flower by Charles Major, which was a best selling novel in the early 1900s about Mary Tudor and Charles Brandon.  (Free from Mobipocket.)  Conitinuing to work on John Adams, Wives and Daughters and The Whiskey Rebels.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> A book with a shower in it? Wow! What will they think of next.


I have some suggestions if she's at a loss for what to do with Eric.

To attempt to remain somewhat in topic, I thought I was a discussion behind in Outlander, so now I've read way ahead. I also got a Nancy Drew book "The Clue in the Haunted Mansion" that I'm looking forward to. And I just finished the Twilght series.

Neekeebee, why does the name Charles Brandon seem familiar? I know he was related to someone (b/c I think I saw him in the Phillipa Gregory books), but I can't remember who.


----------



## Neekeebee

robin.goodfellow said:


> Neekeebee, why does the name Charles Brandon seem familiar? I know he was related to someone (b/c I think I saw him in the Phillipa Gregory books), but I can't remember who.


You may have come across his name in relationship to Henry VIII. Charles Brandon was made Duke of Suffolk by Henry. I've read the Philippa Gregory series about the Tudors, but can't remember now how he was mentioned. If you watched the Tudors Season 1 on Showtime (or HBO?) they spent some time on the relationship between Mary Tudor and Charles Brandon, but the book is somewhat different.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neekeebee said:


> You may have come across his name in relationship to Henry VIII. Charles Brandon was made Duke of Suffolk by Henry. I've read the Philippa Gregory series about the Tudors, but can't remember now how he was mentioned. If you watched the Tudors Season 1 on Showtime (or HBO?) they spent some time on the relationship between Mary Tudor and Charles Brandon, but the book is somewhat different.


The book is somewhat (a lot) different because they combined the two sisters, Margaret and Mary. They had Mary marry the King of Portugal, when in fact, she married Francis I father, Louis XII. Before she agreed to marry Louis, she made Henry promise her that when Ole Louis popped off (which he obligingly did three months later), she could marry whom she wanted. Whom she wanted was Charles Brandon, one of Henry's best friends. Henry was already arranging another marriage for her when he sent his good buddy, Charles, to bring his sister back (uh-oh). They married without Henry's permission and were banished from Court for awhile. Henry eventually forgave them. After Mary died, Brandon married again. I think Mary was his third or fourth wife.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Current read:



A science fiction classic, first published in 1953. I was bowled over by this book when I first read it in the late 50's. I'm enjoying it almost as much this time through, despite it having a number of dated references, such as one of the main characters pulling out a slide rule to do calculations, and the fact that the entire point of the book would be negated by simple telemetry. I don't care. 

The story concerns a mission on another planet by beings that are only 15 inches long and three inches high, who normally live in an environment where gravity is 300 times what it is on earth. They are on a mission to recover the data from a research rocket that has malfunctioned. The Earth scientists can't get to it because of the gravity, so they persuade some natives to do the task for them. One of the natives has an additional agenda, though.

Mike


----------



## Guest

I finished book 2 this morning and have dove into 3, Reincarnation. The is a pretty good series of books. At $4.00 each, they are well worth it.


----------



## kindlevixen

mmmm Eric......... easy way to derail this thread 

I am currently reading...


----------



## bkworm8it

chobitz said:


> Wasn't that at Mississippi King's house?
> If it was what I remembered she also meant because they were all gorgeous sexy but alas gay vampires..


oooh that's right. Thought I was forgetting a part of it. LOL


----------



## Guest

patchymama said:


> mmmm Eric......... easy way to derail this thread
> 
> I am currently reading...


Another fine author with an excellent series of books!


----------



## Lizzy

Vampyre said:


> I finished book 2 this morning and have dove into 3, Reincarnation. The is a pretty good series of books. At $4.00 each, they are well worth it.


Book 3 will not let you down. Its a great series.


----------



## chobitz

Just finished :


Just started:


Noah is my second favorite demon so it should be good.

Robin how can you NOT be reading this series...
Imagine a book of gorgeous Erics!


----------



## Marguerite

Good call on the Guernsey literary and potato peal pie society.  Strange name but a good read.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## melissaj323

Today I am reading Welcome to Serenity by Sherryl Woods (on my kindle, PJ)....and Living Dead in Dallas (book purchased before having PJ)


----------



## Guest

Oh no! I finished DC:Reincarnation already! I really liked this series. It would make a great Miniseries or TV Show

I'll be starting on Patricia Briggs' * Moon Called * and the rest of that series next.


----------



## chobitz

Vampyre said:


> Oh no! I finished DC:Reincarnation already! I really liked this series. It would make a great Miniseries or TV Show
> 
> I'll be starting on Patricia Briggs' * Moon Called * and the rest of that series next.


Make sure to read her other werewolf series set in the same universe:


Oh did you see her newest Mercedes book is on preorder? 2/3 !


----------



## kindlevixen

I love Patricia Briggs! I can't wait for Bone Crossed.


----------



## Sofie

I read Janet Evanovich's Plum Spooky on Sunday. Now I'm reading Alpine for You by Maddy Hunter. Next in line is Patricia Briggs' Blood Bound.


----------



## Anne

chobitz said:


> Make sure to read her other werewolf series set in the same universe:
> 
> 
> Oh did you see her newest Mercedes book is on preorder? 2/3 !


Thanks I just preordered it. I love the first book in the series.


----------



## Lizzy

Okay. I have FINALLY finished this book and somebody, Anne i think wanted to know how it was so here goes.



I wont give anything away by saying that its an expedition to find the Northwest Passage in 1846 that ends up finding a monster that is beyond belief cause thats the way it starts out. The monster parts are really good but its a very long book and most of it is more about the people and there trials after getting stuck in the ice.

Except for the monster parts its like reading about a real expedition so if you like that sort of stuff youll probly like the book. I would say that men would probly like it more than women but if you decide to read it the end of the book makes it all worth it as i just found out a few minutes ago. I dont know exactly what you like but i like this sort of thing and even though i found it slow going i found that it was worth it in the end. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> Make sure to read her other werewolf series set in the same universe:
> 
> 
> Oh did you see her newest Mercedes book is on preorder? 2/3 !


I've already read *Alpha and Omega * and *Cry Wolf*


----------



## Guest




----------



## LDB

Ah, a good fiction read.


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Here's a good one for you Jim:


It was quite funny


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Maggie.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Anne

Lizzy said:


> Okay. I have FINALLY finished this book and somebody, Anne i think wanted to know how it was so here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> I wont give anything away by saying that its an expedition to find the Northwest Passage in 1846 that ends up finding a monster that is beyond belief cause thats the way it starts out. The monster parts are really good but its a very long book and most of it is more about the people and there trials after getting stuck in the ice.
> 
> Except for the monster parts its like reading about a real expedition so if you like that sort of stuff youll probly like the book. I would say that men would probly like it more than women but if you decide to read it the end of the book makes it all worth it as i just found out a few minutes ago. I dont know exactly what you like but i like this sort of thing and even though i found it slow going i found that it was worth it in the end. Hope this helps.


Thanks Lizzy I will put this book on my TBR list is sounds good.


----------



## LDB

Lined up for the next reads are some non-fiction with merit.


----------



## Avalon3

LDB said:


>


This is a phenomal book! A long book for me but very rewarding. It was incredible to learn what he did behind the scenes for the little guy. Here's one I marked.

Saturday, June 16

Read in Baltimore Sun of a young lady, Cynthia Nevers in Portland Maine who ran across the street---cleared a chain link fence cutting her hand (40 stitches) & caught a baby that crawled off the edge of a 2nd floor balcony. Thru the A.P. I tracked her down & talked to her on the phone. She sounds very nice. I'm trying to find out about her hospital bill because she is evidently poor. 

You would also enjoy this book. A great one to read with Valentine's Day coming up.


----------



## chocochibi

I'm about to start this:



but in DTB since I don't have my Kindle yet. I've read the others in the series and enjoyed them.


----------



## Avalon3

I started this last night and it was hard to put down. My sister has already read it on her Kindle. I recorded "Undercover" a new series on tv and this was the featured story. I haven't watched it yet as I want to read the book first.


----------



## sharyn

I'm reading MONEY & THE LAW OF ATTRACTION, not in Kindle format...and a good thing, too, because I am highlighting the book to death! 



Sharyn


----------



## Guest

I finished Suze Orman's 2009 Action Plan this morning. It really inspired me to get my butt in gear and do some financial planning. I am really glad I did. Looks like with her plan, I will be mostly out of credit card debt before the end of the year.


----------



## bkworm8it

Avalon3 said:



> This is a phenomal book! A long book for me but very rewarding. It was incredible to learn what he did behind the scenes for the little guy. Here's one I marked.
> 
> Saturday, June 16
> 
> Read in Baltimore Sun of a young lady, Cynthia Nevers in Portland Maine who ran across the street---cleared a chain link fence cutting her hand (40 stitches) & caught a baby that crawled off the edge of a 2nd floor balcony. Thru the A.P. I tracked her down & talked to her on the phone. She sounds very nice. I'm trying to find out about her hospital bill because she is evidently poor.
> 
> You would also enjoy this book. A great one to read with Valentine's Day coming up.


I really enjoyed: 


I don't think it's come out in kindle form yet.

also finished:


----------



## Guest

I'm now reading *Blood Bound* by Patricia Briggs.


----------



## Guest

I misplaced my Al Franken book last night, so now I am reading:


----------



## Angela




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Non-Fiction

 Fiction


----------



## chobitz

I just started:


Last book in the Nightwalkers series supposedly..


----------



## Wunderkind

I am currently reading _Wives and Daughters_ by Elizabeth Gaskell. It was published in 1866 and I am enjoying it immensely so far. Two thirds of the way through, and the only thing that would make it better is if I had my Kindle to read it on  since the book is about 600 pages. It is also available free on freebooks.com -- so the next time I read it, it will be a true Kindle experience!


----------



## Beth A

I just finished Gone for a Soldier by Jeffrey Hepple (awesome book)

Now I am reading


----------



## Wells83

How are you liking _Mozart's Wife_ Linda?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wells83 said:


> How are you liking _Mozart's Wife_ Linda?


I can not put it down. It is awesome!! Have you read it?


----------



## ljloula

I just got the sample ~ the blurb on it sounded really good.


----------



## Guest

LDB said:


> Lined up for the next reads are some non-fiction with *merit.*


I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


> I do not think that word means what you think it means.


LMAO
Shouldn't that book be in the fiction section under fantasy?


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> LMAO
> Shouldn't that book be in the fiction section under fantasy?


In the Al Franken book I'm reading, he devotes three of the first four chapters to what a lying nutcase Ann Coulter is.


----------



## LDB

She's over the top but certainly not as much of a fiction writer as Franken but then some people believe Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were real boys whose lives were chronicled too.


----------



## ScottBooks

Tom Sawyer _might_ not be real...Huck Finn I am certain exists.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I can not put it down. It is awesome!! Have you read it?


I just ordered up the sample. It's $6 now (a relative bargain). I wonder if the price will go up? Maybe I should just buy it?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

LDB said:


> She's over the top but certainly not as much of a fiction writer as Franken


I have much better things to do than waste time with any book that seems to be devoted to further polarizing the political process.

Of course, if somebody published a book titled _If Democrats and Republicans Had Any Brains, They'd Be Independents_, then I might read it.  

Mike


----------



## elbowglitter

My current Kindle book is Escape. It's an absolutely fascinating read. I put it on my Amazon wishlist (which is really just a list I use to keep track of books I want to read, not for others to buy for me!) when it first came out, and I couldn't resist picking it up for my Kindle.

My current DTB is Plum Spooky. Good, but I like the numbers better.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I just ordered up the sample. It's $6 now (a relative bargain). I wonder if the price will go up? Maybe I should just buy it?


Buy it Leslie, great story! It is very well written and I am not a big historical person but I am loving reading about Mozart. Humor, love, scandal, abuse...so good.

*Kudos to Al Past for the recommendation *


----------



## sharyn

jmiked said:


> Of course, if somebody published a book titled _If Democrats and Republicans Had Any Brains, They'd Be Independents_, then I might read it.


I think this is the closest you're going to get, Mike. 

Sharyn


----------



## crosj

Can't seem to put this book down!!!


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Elijsha

so many romance novels


----------



## Marci

patchymama said:


>


This looks like it is part of a series? Which one? And how do you like?

Thanks for the info,

Marci


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Buy it Leslie, great story! It is very well written and I am not a big historical person but I am loving reading about Mozart. Humor, love, scandal, abuse...so good.
> 
> *Kudos to Al Past for the recommendation *


I did buy it and am zipping right through it. Thanks, Linda for the recommendation. Al...is this an indie author? Maybe you want to invite her to join us here at Kindleboards?

L


----------



## Guest

Marci said:


> This looks like it is part of a series? Which one? And how do you like?
> 
> Thanks for the info,
> 
> Marci


Yes it is. Some of the books in the series are more stand alone than others but to really know the characters and who's who, it's probably best to read them in order.

Bitten (2001) 
Stolen (2002) 
Dime Store Magic (2004) 
Industrial Magic (2004) 
Haunted (2005) 
Broken (2006) 
No Humans Involved (2007) 
Personal Demon (200 
Living with the Dead (200 
Frostbitten (2009)


----------



## BrassMan

Leslie said:


> I did buy it and am zipping right through it. Thanks, Linda for the recommendation. Al...is this an indie author? Maybe you want to invite her to join us here at Kindleboards?
> 
> L


Yes, an indie author, and more. She just joined Dianne Salerni (also a KindleBoards member, and author of High Spirits) and me at PODBRAM (http://www.podbram.blogspot.com/). At PODBRAM, we try to discover the very best new POD books, and who could help more than the author of an excellent one? I discovered PODBRAM when they were the first to suggest that Distant Cousin was a better-than-average book. Later, I came to share their goal of finding more good POD works, and I began reviewing for them.

Juliet Waldron's introduction is about halfway down today's opening PODBRAM page. I'll be happy to invite her to join us!

///////Al


----------



## Wells83

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I can not put it down. It is awesome!! Have you read it?


No, but someone I work with recommended it to me. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## sharyn

crosj said:


> Can't seem to put this book down!!!


That is one of my favorite books of all time! Enjoy! (It was the first time travel book I ever read.)

Sharyn


----------



## crosj

I LOVE time travel novels and seek them out.  I also am very fond
of fantasy books in general (not scfi).  Actually someone on the
boards recommended this.  I learn so much from these boards.
It was also the first time I made a link!!!


----------



## Chad Winters

have you read Susan Cooper's "Dark is Rising".....fantasy and time travel!! One of my favorites


----------



## kindlevixen

Marci said:


> This looks like it is part of a series? Which one? And how do you like?
> 
> Thanks for the info,
> 
> Marci


yep, I see Vamp already listed the books in the series (Women of the Otherworld by Kelley Armstrong). I have enjoyed it... Bitten, Stolen, and Broken are my favorites but I enjoyed the rest as well.


----------



## crosj

> have you read Susan Cooper's "Dark is Rising".....fantasy and time travel!! One of my favorites


Thanks I will check it out....


----------



## Guest

Many of you are looking into romance/time travel and it reminded me of this one. i've not read it but I remember the movie that was loosely based on it. Y'all might like it.


----------



## Anne

Vampyre said:


> Many of you are looking into romance/time travel and it reminded me of this one. i've not read it but I remember the movie that was loosely based on it. Y'all might like it.


Thanks I am going to check this one out.


----------



## lexie22

I'm reading _The Kite Runner_.


----------



## Guest

Vampy: After reading the product description, it appears that this book has nothing to do with the movie of the same title, which was about H.G. Wells chasing Jack the Ripper to modern day America in his time machine. It does appear to have certain slight similarities to the movie Somewhere in Time, which might be what you were thinking of. However, it doesn't really sound much like that movie either, as the book's about reincarnation rather than time travel.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Guest

You are right Jim. That's the one I meant. I get those two titles mixed up all the time.

There is no picture available for it.

Somewhere In Time


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> You are right Jim. That's the one I meant. I get those two titles mixed up all the time.


You aren't alone. As I recall, both movies came out the same year, and they both had time travel and romance in them, though Time After Time was also a thriller, while Somewhere in Time was pretty much pure romance with even the time travel being completely non-scientific and purely a matter of love, belief and desire.

I liked both films quite a bit.


----------



## Guest

There is of course a *Somewhere in Time * book and I put the link in my previous post.

I liked both movies too.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Somewhere In Time


I had completely forgotten that this was a Matheson book before it was a movie. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Don't thank me, thank the power of the Link Maker ver. 2.0

I actually read that book afer I saw the movie.  I just remembered it.


----------



## Beth A

I have just started this book


----------



## Leslie

Beth A said:


> I have just started this book


I'll be curious as to what you think of it.

L


----------



## libro

I'm reading this amazing historical novel by Jim Fergus set in the 19th century. It's not currently on Kindle, but he does have another historical novel (also below) that is in the Kindle store.....that one takes place in 1932.

*Not on Kindle yet....but well worth it:*

One Thousand White Women: The Journals of May Dodd


*Currently on Kindle.....my next novel to read....can't get enough of this author!*

Wild Girl: The Notebooks of Ned Giles, 1932


----------



## Neekeebee

Wunderkind said:


> I am currently reading _Wives and Daughters_ by Elizabeth Gaskell. It was published in 1866 and I am enjoying it immensely so far. Two thirds of the way through, and the only thing that would make it better is if I had my Kindle to read it on  since the book is about 600 pages. It is also available free on freebooks.com -- so the next time I read it, it will be a true Kindle experience!


Wunderkind: I'm reading Wives and Daughters too! Wonderful characters. I'm curious: have you read any other books by Gaskell? I only recently discovered her books.

Continuing to read John Adams. You guys have inspired me to continue reading about presidents and go on to the Reagan Diaries after the Adams book.



N


----------



## Chad Winters

YouKneeK said:


> Has anybody else read this one?


I have it in my que.....I'm going to have to get to it soon!! (I think my que is measured in years now)


----------



## Wunderkind

Neekeebee said:


> Wunderkind: I'm reading Wives and Daughters too! Wonderful characters. I'm curious: have you read any other books by Gaskell? I only recently discovered her books.
> 
> Continuing to read John Adams. You guys have inspired me to continue reading about presidents and go on to the Reagan Diaries after the Adams book.
> 
> 
> 
> N


This is the first novel I have read of Elizabeth Gaskell, but I will definitely be reading her other books. She has a knack for weaving a story.

How are you liking the book on John Adams? I plan to start reading some books covering presidents as well (Doris Kearns Goodwin has done a fabulous job in making presidential history sound very interesting) once I get my Kindle.


----------



## chobitz

I am reading:










Which is a sequel to:


Both are short story collections. The theme is supernatural mysteries. Both books have a Sookie Stackhouse short story in it.

Talking about time travel..this is my favorite time travel novel:


Sadly its not kindled yet


----------



## Neekeebee

Wunderkind said:


> This is the first novel I have read of Elizabeth Gaskell, but I will definitely be reading her other books. She has a knack for weaving a story.
> 
> How are you liking the book on John Adams? I plan to start reading some books covering presidents as well (Doris Kearns Goodwin has done a fabulous job in making presidential history sound very interesting) once I get my Kindle.


Wunderkind: I am about 1/3 through the John Adams book, really enjoying it, and learning a lot of history, too. I am constantly tempted to use the Look Up function on wikipedia when I come across events and people I don't know very much about, but usually I am so absorbed in the book I don't! Lots of quotes that I am enjoying, from both Adams and his wife, Abigail. They were both great writers. I would highly recommend this book if you are looking for a presidential read!

N


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott




----------



## CS

Vampyre said:


> You are right Jim. That's the one I meant. I get those two titles mixed up all the time.
> 
> There is no picture available for it.
> 
> Somewhere In Time


Thank you!!! I have been wanting this for years. I downloaded a sample. If the formatting is good, I'll likely go for it.


----------



## Guest

No problem.  I didn't even know it was in Kindle form but I did a search and there it was.


----------



## Elijsha

> In the Al Franken book I'm reading, he devotes three of the first four chapters to what a lying nutcase Ann Coulter is.


 i don't think anyone could sell a book devoting 3 chapters to al franken


----------



## Wunderkind

Neekeebee said:


> Wunderkind: I am about 1/3 through the John Adams book, really enjoying it, and learning a lot of history, too. I am constantly tempted to use the Look Up function on wikipedia when I come across events and people I don't know very much about, but usually I am so absorbed in the book I don't! Lots of quotes that I am enjoying, from both Adams and his wife, Abigail. They were both great writers. I would highly recommend this book if you are looking for a presidential read!
> 
> N


Thanks for the recommendation -- it is now in my sample queue so I will check it out when my Kindle arrives.


----------



## dsalerni

I am reading a DTB I got from Amazon Vine:


It's the story of a white African family, set in the 1960's. It begins with the kidnapping of their son from the hospital where he was born (and his subsequent accidental death), and goes on to describe how they adopt an abandoned child in his place. The family then moves from country to country, trying to find a place where they will be successful, happy, and fulfilled. Meanwhile, the boy Will tries to figure out his place in a family where, for reasons he doesn't understand, he doesn't seem to fit.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest

Elijsha said:


> i don't think anyone could sell a book devoting 3 chapters to al franken


You'd be wrong. Rush Limbaugh, Bill O'Reilly and Ann Coulter have each devoted more than three chapters to Al Franken. And they all sold well. Sean Hannity would devote seven chapters to Franken if he were capable of actually writing a book that any sane person would read.


----------



## Elijsha

maybe combined! yet hardly worth it!


----------



## sharyn

Still reading SHOW NO MERCY by Cindy Gerard (Kindle) and MONEY & THE LAW OF ATTRACTION by Jerry & Esther Hicks (DTB).

















_--added links to Kindle versions of both books. Betsy_

Sharyn


----------



## Libby Cone

Whooppeee! I just signed a contract with Duckworth publishers in London. I have to remove my independently-published edition from Kindle and Amazon. The new book (I don't know if they will keep the title) will be out in the summer.


----------



## Lizzy

Libby Cone said:


> Whooppeee! I just signed a contract with Duckworth publishers in London. I have to remove my independently-published edition from Kindle and Amazon. The new book (I don't know if they will keep the title) will be out in the summer.


I'm so happy for you. That is really good news but please dont forget us!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Libby Cone said:


> Whooppeee! I just signed a contract with Duckworth publishers in London. I have to remove my independently-published edition from Kindle and Amazon. The new book (I don't know if they will keep the title) will be out in the summer.


Wow, that is so great.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Libby!


----------



## Avalon3

I just finished "Under and Alone". Excellent story and one that Mel Gibson is producing and will star in the part of Billy St. John.



I just started "Kill Bin Laden" as my nonfiction book and as fiction "A Fugitive Truth"


----------



## Guest

Libby Cone said:


> Whooppeee! I just signed a contract with Duckworth publishers in London. I have to remove my independently-published edition from Kindle and Amazon. The new book (I don't know if they will keep the title) will be out in the summer.


Congratulations, Libby. Let us know if there are significant changes to the book when it is released. Keep us updated on any new works.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Link to some book


Like I said....


----------



## Beth A

Libby Cone said:


> Whooppeee! I just signed a contract with Duckworth publishers in London. I have to remove my independently-published edition from Kindle and Amazon. The new book (I don't know if they will keep the title) will be out in the summer.


Congrats Libby, that is awesome news.
I am curious though, what will happen when you remove the Kindle version, will the one I purchased disappear from my Kindle?


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Libby! That's awesome news.

L


----------



## Mikuto




----------



## Guest

Happy dance to Libby!  I hope they let you reKindle your book.


----------



## Jeff

Congratulations, Libby, I'll add you to my list of famous people that I knew before they were famous. I was going to post a link to your Kindle version of _War on the Margins_ so everyone had a last chance to read it but I see that it has already been removed. Best wishes.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Where's you famous sense of humor, Jim?


Sarcasm can be funny. 

And as much as Franken tears into Coulter in this book, it's mild compared to what he has to say about Hannity.


----------



## Neekeebee

Libby Cone said:


> Whooppeee! I just signed a contract with Duckworth publishers in London. I have to remove my independently-published edition from Kindle and Amazon. The new book (I don't know if they will keep the title) will be out in the summer.


Congrats, Libby! Let us know if they do change the title, and try to get them to make it available on our Kindles!

N


----------



## Guest

It was free and it's way better than I expected.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Vampy, I had missed that freebie. Got it now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> It was free and it's way better than I expected.


I've never read any Julie Garwood, but I'll take your recommendation, Vampy.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I got it for free, too Vampy!  By the time my Kindle arrives, it probably won't be free anymore......


----------



## Guest

I really loved the first chapter.  I'd like to have seen more of the main character in kindergarten but oh well.  It was cute and so funny.


----------



## ScottBooks

(Link Maker One can't find it  ) I love the Serge books; they're silly yet contain lots of gratuitous everything! (Sex, Violence, Drinking and Drugging, Car Chases...)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


>


Linda, thanks for this!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linda, thanks for this!
> 
> Betsy


It is a great book but very disturbing and eye opening.


----------



## Anne

Thanks Linda I got a copy of the book too.


----------



## Avalon3

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


>


Thanks Linda, I just bought it too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> It is a great book but very disturbing and eye opening.


I'll read it when I'm in my happy place, and in short stretches. It's wonderful to find a first person account from that era.

(Congrats on 2800 posts! You're almost to 3000!)

Betsy


----------



## hackeynut

Just started You Suck: 

Which is really funny.

Just Finished Moonraker: 

Which is nothing like the movie and one of the best of the Bond books that I have read.


----------



## melissaj323

I am almost finished reading Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison.  I just bought the second book in the series and had it sent to my kindle! I love my kindle so much!


----------



## Lizzy

I am reading Shock Therapy a book by Edgar Arbogast and im not giving the link on purpose.

I have this problem where i cant spell good and my grammer is bad and punctuation is worse but for some reason i can always pick it out when i read other peoples writing. I dont get it but there it is.

Anyway i really wish that some writers would learn to write. This guy misspells words, gives incomplete sentences or sentences that go nowhere, uses were instead of where all the time and there are about 50,000 commas where there shouldnt be any at all. The book might actually be a good story but the writing is so distracting im not enjoying it at all. Its driving me nuts. Oh well. At least i'll finish it today.

Okay. Rant over. Feel better now.


----------



## hackeynut

Ok, I couldn't help myself and I went out and found Shock Therapy (at least it is free).  After reading a page, it looks just god awful.  I have a sort of fascination with really awful books, so I'm going to give it a whirl.  Thanks I guess?


----------



## Jesslyn

hackeynut said:


> Ok, I couldn't help myself and I went out and found Shock Therapy (at least it is free). After reading a page, it looks just god awful. I have a sort of fascination with really awful books, so I'm going to give it a whirl. Thanks I guess?


Okay--too funny

Reading 
The Gypsy Morph (The Genesis of Shannara, Book 3)


----------



## Lizzy

hackeynut said:


> Ok, I couldn't help myself and I went out and found Shock Therapy (at least it is free). After reading a page, it looks just god awful. I have a sort of fascination with really awful books, so I'm going to give it a whirl. Thanks I guess?


LOL! You just cracked me up.  You just gotta let me know what you think after youve read it. Please!


----------



## hackeynut

Hey, the world has a fascination with awful books.  How else would you explain the last 10 years of James Patterson's career?


----------



## Guest

A whole new meaning for sleep mode.


----------



## Guest

hackeynut said:


> Hey, the world has a fascination with awful books. How else would you explain the last 10 years of James Patterson's career?


Or John Grisham's? Remember when he wrote good books?


----------



## Guest

No

Then I never read any of them.


----------



## Lizzy

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or John Grisham's? Remember when he wrote good books?


I liked the first three or four. After that i lost interest and quit reading him.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lizzy said:


> I liked the first three or four. After that i lost interest and quit reading him.


Same here Lizzy, I enjoyd the first 3 or 4. The Firm which I believe was his first was my favorite.


----------



## Guest

A Time to Kill was his first. The Firm was #2. I dearly enjoyed his first five or six. Clear up through The Runaway Jury Then the wheels fell off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or John Grisham's? Remember when he wrote good books?


When was that? Was it when he wrote The Firm where the middle third was all about xeroxing? Or maybe it was A Time to Kill when he tried to be Harper Lee? Or his brief foray into Robert Ludlum with The Pelican Brief.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> A Time to Kill was his first. The Firm was #2. I dearly enjoyed his first five or six. Clear up through The Runaway Jury Then the wheels fell off.


Thanks Jim, I don't know how you remember that. I liked the 2 you mentioned, The Pelican Brief, The Client and The Runaway Jury.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I enjoyed _A Painted House._
 (Obviously only available in a paper version as Grisham doesn't believe in digital versions of his books.)

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oh I loved that one too Betsy, forgot about it!


----------



## Guest

I didn't care for that one. Though it was much better than the several he'd written immediately before it. I quit reading him regularly after The Chamber and gave up on him for years after the abomination that was The Brethren.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I didn't finish The Chamber. Lost all interest, I found it a chore to read.


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I found it a chore to read.


Ditto. (Though I finished it.) It was his first book into which he injected his personal feelings and opinions (about the death penalty), and it turned tiresome and pedantic as a result.


----------



## LDB

Having never read the book, is he for or against the death penalty?


----------



## Guest

LDB said:


> Having never read the book, is he for or against the death penalty?


Against. Which has nothing to do with whether it's a good book or not. (It isn't.) And my pro-death penalty stance didn't color my reaction to it as a book. I love F. Paul Wilson and am in strong disagreement with his Libertarian political leanings.


----------



## Mikuto

I'm not entirely sure how I feel about this yet. It has it's good parts and bad parts.


----------



## Leslie

Apparently Grisham has a new book out. The reviews are odd. It is sort of like he is such a superstar, they don't want to say, "This book is as bad as the last 6 he has written," but that's what I am reading between the lines.

L


----------



## hackeynut

Bacardi Jim said:


> A Time to Kill was his first. The Firm was #2. I dearly enjoyed his first five or six. Clear up through The Runaway Jury Then the wheels fell off.


Yeah, I remember enjoying Grisham quite a bit. No, he was never terribly original as one has pointed out, but he was escapist entertaining. It was the partner that killed it for me. I really liked The Runaway Jury, so I was first in line to get the Partner. It took me about 3 months to read that one, a page at a time, mumbling profanity to myself. Good God was it awful.

But yes, career is very similar to Patterson. Along Came a Spider, Kiss the Girls, Cat and Mouse, all fun escapist books. But holy crap have the wheels come off of his career. We get it, Cross loves his family and there are multiple killers. You predictable tool.


----------



## Guest

I also liked "A Painted House". It felt like Grisham was telling a very personal story. There were even several characters to become fond of.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was supposedly somewhat autobiographical.  I thought that probably helped make it a better book.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Agree with you Hackeynut, loved James Patterson's first books but they are so repetitive and predictable now. I think the last one I read was The Quickie.


----------



## hackeynut

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Agree with you Hackeynut, loved James Patterson's first books but they are so repetitive and predictable now. I think the last one I read was The Quickie.


I totally gave up on anything not Cross (i.e. his ghostwrittten books). But after Mary Mary, I was done with Cross too. I'd rather re read a Michael Connelly or Dennis Lehane book.


----------



## ScottBooks

I don't read any but the Cross books either.

I just got this: 







Love me some space/physics books!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ScottBooks said:


> I don't read any but the Cross books either.
> 
> I just got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some space/physics books!


LOL I jsut bought that as well. I saw him on the Daily Show last night and laughed really, really hard. That and posters at TWoP were wondering when it will come out in paperback because the hardback is too expensive. I love being able to post "Bought it on my Kindle $9.99".

I am cruel


----------



## Mikuto

Oh! Neil DeGrasse Tyson is a HOOT! I put both of his books on my wishlist. Thanks for linking!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Current read:










This is one of the first SF novels I read. Published in 1954, I found a coverless paperback copy on the roadside while walking back to the PX from the base library at Toul Engineering Depot in France in 1954. It made an enormous impression on the 11 year-old I was then. Years later, I found out that the author was a professor of Anthropology at UT Austin and went to one of his open-to-the-public lectures. He was showing slides of his time in Kenya. Fascinating.

Oliver wasn't a prolific writer, since it was a sideline, but he was highly regarded by his fellow SF authors.

I love this book. Not Kindle-ized yet. 

Mike


----------



## LDB

I might still give it a try but it's hard to give full credence to wrong thinkers.


----------



## Guest

There's a reason why Tyson has been on _The Daily Show_ many times and is Colbert's single most frequent guest. 

LDB: I didn't realize you were an astrophysicist.

Oh! I'm finally done with my backlogged DTBs and on to this:


----------



## Mikuto

What do you mean Jim? It's on the Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Graveyard-Book/dp/B0011UJM48/ref=kinw_dp_ke?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Guest

Mikuto said:


> What do you mean Jim? It's on the Kindle.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Graveyard-Book/dp/B0011UJM48/ref=kinw_dp_ke


Huh. Link-maker couldn't find it.


----------



## Mikuto

It seems to have trouble sometimes. Couldn't find me any Scott Sigler, for example.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Mikuto said:


> It seems to have trouble sometimes. Couldn't find me any Scott Sigler, for example.


There have been several books I couldn't find on Link Maker 2.0 and had to use Link Maker 1.0.


----------



## sharyn

Still reading MONEY & THE LAW OF ATTRACTION by Jerry & Esther Hicks (doing a book club with it) and PLUM SPOOKY by Janet Evanovich...both in DTBs, unfortunately.

Sharyn


----------



## LDB

I'm not an astrophysicist, but I have spent the night at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> There have been several books I couldn't find on Link Maker 2.0 and had to use Link Maker 1.0.


That is correct - unfortunately, Amazon doesn't make all of its search index available for independent searches like we use in Link Maker 2.0.


----------



## Meemo

I just finished Outlander this morning.

Now it's time to hit the closet & find a DTB to read.  I think...sigh....


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Marci

patchymama said:


>


This is a great series!

Marci


----------



## Guest

Marci said:


> This is a great series!
> 
> Marci


Is it mostlly romace with vampires or would I like it?

I'm reading this now. Another good read for a dollar.(well it was a dollar when I got it)





> Items Ordered
> Price
> The Way of Shadows [Kindle Edition]
> By: Brent Weeks
> Sold By: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.
> 
> $1.00
> 
> Item(s) Subtotal: $1.00
> ----
> Total Before Tax: $1.00
> Sales tax: $0.00
> ----
> Total for this Order: $1.00


I guess if you see a good book for a buck. you grab it. 



> Digital List Price: $1.00 <---
> Print List Price: $7.99
> Kindle Price: $6.39 <------??& includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet
> You Save: $1.60 (20%) <-----I don't think so
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


As you can see by my edits, that seems messed up.


----------



## Chad Winters

Vampyre said:


> I'm reading this now. Another good read for a dollar.(well it was a dollar when I got it)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see a good book for a buck. you grab it.


i just finished it last night (kept me up till 2:30 last night!!) It was VERY good. I was impressed.


----------



## Guest

I didn't like it at first because of the name "Azoth".  Once I got past that I started liking it more.  Each chapter is better than the last.  The good news is it's a trilogy!


----------



## Chad Winters

Yes, now I know where half my Feb gift card allowance is going


----------



## Jeff

In my ongoing pursuit of reading the works of indie authors, I just finished Irretrievably Broken by Irma Fritz and Noticing Nature by Chuck Bonner and have posted reviews on Amazon.com for both books.

​
​
Now I'm rereading Little and Lonely by Timothy Mulder; I proofread the original in a Word file and now have to read it again on the Kindle to write a review.

​
No three books could be more different.

For the authors and would-be authors here, I recently read and recommend "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher" by Edward Patterson.


----------



## kindlevixen

Vampyre said:


> Is it mostlly romace with vampires or would I like it?


From what I have read of the 1st one so far, the romance is there but its almost secondary to the plot. Definitely less sex than anything by Laurell Hamilton, but more than Kelley Armstrong LOL


----------



## TM

Vampyre said:


> I didn't like it at first because of the name "Azoth". Once I got past that I started liking it more. Each chapter is better than the last. The good news is it's a trilogy!


I read the whole series in the DTV - it is very good.


----------



## meljackson

Chad Winters said:


> i just finished it last night (kept me up till 2:30 last night!!) It was VERY good. I was impressed.


Me too! Well not last night but the other day. I read all day and into the night to finish it. It isn't my normal type of book honestly but I really loved it. I haven't bought the other 2 in the series yet but I plan to.

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

By the way, where is the website Way of Shadows came from? There should be another 1.00 book posted tomorrow right?

Melissa


----------



## Beth A

meljackson said:


> By the way, where is the website Way of Shadows came from? There should be another 1.00 book posted tomorrow right?


http://thekindle.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/1-orbit-ebooks-way-of-shadows/


----------



## meljackson

Beth A said:


> http://thekindle.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/1-orbit-ebooks-way-of-shadows/


Thanks Beth! February's looks pretty good too.

Melissa


----------



## Marci

Vampyre said:


> Is it mostlly romace with vampires or would I like it?


Vampy,

Here is my two cents to add to Patchymama's

It's about a "Band of Brothers", if not quite that literally. Very loosely, it's about a vampire gang trying to stay alive despite dwindling numbers against an ever-increasing enemy out to kill them all. The author does a good job of interweaving the various plots from the different perspective of all the major players.

It's a good read if you let it be one.

Marci


----------



## Chad Winters

meljackson said:


> Thanks Beth! February's looks pretty good too.
> 
> Melissa


Just checked and Feb's book is not free yet.....


----------



## Wells83




----------



## chobitz

I just finished:


And I decided to reread the Odd Thomas series by Koontz so I am almost done:


----------



## Guest

Chobitz,  i think you will love the Odd Thomas series.  I really did.  I can't until another one comes out.


----------



## chobitz

Vampyre said:


> Chobitz, i think you will love the Odd Thomas series. I really did. I can't until another one comes out.


I had read the first 2 on DTB so I plan to reread book 1 & 2 plus finally finish the series. Yes I love Odd. the first book came out around the time Sixth Sense came out in the theaters and I remember thinking THIS was what Sixth Sense should have been like. The twist at the end of book 1 was even better done then Sixth Sense did!


----------



## Guest

There was a twisty ending?  Ok just kidding.  The first book was a heart breaker.


----------



## tecwritr

In what order should I read the Odd Thomas series?


----------



## Dallas

I just finished reading Marley and Me and will be starting In Her Name later today.


----------



## Beth A

tecwritr said:


> In what order should I read the Odd Thomas series?


I believe it should be
Odd Thomas
Forever Odd
Brother Odd
Odd Hours


----------



## chobitz




----------



## Beth A

I am still reading (its been a busy week at work)..


And I have also started this one for the book club..


----------



## Silver

Recommended by folks on this board, I was alternating between...

The Pillars of the Earth

and...

The Night's Dawn Trilogy

but then I went back to this one (also recommended by you good folks), and now I can't put it down (er, um... turn it off, push the button, spin the wheel, whatever). I think everything else will have to wait while I finish...

The Cabinet of Curiosities: A Novel


----------



## Guest

Currently: "Demonsong," a short story by F. Paul Wilson only available in digital form through his website.

Next up:


----------



## nelamvr6

Right now I'm reading Dreamsnake, by Vonda Mcintyre. DTB since I haven't received my K1 just yet.


----------



## Guest

Currently reading in DTV, because Jim is making me.


----------



## Guest

*puts the irons aside to cool*


----------



## Lizzy

Just finished

Resistance

A medical thriller. Not bad but in the dreaded Topaz format. It was okay though. It wasnt exactly the thriller i was hoping for but it had a good story.

Now playing:

In the Blood


A Vampire book from the famous author Rick R. Reed


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

ooooo, I may have to add Odd Thomas to my ever growing list of "I want to read's..."


----------



## chobitz

KindleKay said:


> ooooo, I may have to add Odd Thomas to my ever growing list of "I want to read's..."


IMO its Koontz's best work. Odd is so gentle and quiet. He doesn't want to be a hero it just lands in his lap because he can see the dead. Odd is just a sweet character that goes through hell just because of his problem.

You end up loving and pitying the poor boy.


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading this. I'm not very far into it yet but I like it so far.



Melissa


----------



## Elijsha

I'm enjoying


----------



## bkworm8it

Just finished and thinking about starting the next book in the series. I just wish they were kindalized. I just don't enjoy DTB's like I used too. Guess I'm spoiled by my kindle now!!



Just started for book club



theresam


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott




----------



## Leslie

This book just came out today! It is not on Amazon but the Mobipocket version will work just fine on your Kindle.









Buy here: http://www.lindenbayromance.com/product-lessonsindesire-7288-145.html

It's the sequel to Lessons in Love which I read in November and enjoyed quite a bit. I am looking forward to this one.

L


----------



## Avalon3

This is the 6th book in the series and might be the last one. I've enjoyed them all.


----------



## drenee

9.99
I one-klicked this over the weekend. Some women at a 50th anniversary party I was attending were discussing it. I hope to start it tomorrow evening. I was wondering if anyone else has read it yet. If so, how did you like it?


----------



## chynared21

*Finished reading this...











and have started this one...











I need to read something light after finishing up Whiskey Rebels ;-p*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> 9.99
> I one-klicked this over the weekend. Some women at a 50th anniversary party I was attending were discussing it. I hope to start it tomorrow evening. I was wondering if anyone else has read it yet. If so, how did you like it?


Drenee I enjoyed the book very much and it is one I will read again. I saw the lecture first and then read the book. You can google Randy Pausch and watch the lecture before or after you read the book. I have the DTB, read it before I had my Kindle.


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm currently reading ...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Finished Water for Elephants last week Cowgirl, good book and beautifully written.


----------



## Lizzy

Just Finished:



Great book by Rick R. Reed who really knows how to tell a good story.

Now Reading:



This looks like its gonna be really good. Lots of 5 star reviews on amazon. Its
about a crooked lawyer (yeah I know ) that plans a murder on Mt Ranier
but things dont quite go as planned.


----------



## LDB

I've read 2 chapters so far in this and it is very good.


----------



## ScottBooks

I picked up my DTB of this 







while cleaning up the laundry room (yes I do have books everywhere...don't you?) and am happily rereading it.


----------



## Jeff

​


----------



## TM

Since Strangers by Dean Koontz is now in Kindle format, i am re-reading it (been a few years since my last reading of it)


----------



## paisley

as a Library book (after being on a 6 month waitlist).

 for the Book Klub.

 I'm on Book 1 of this four book bundle.


----------



## Tippy

I am reading a DTB - "The Associate" by John Grisham.  Burns me up that I can't buy this on Kindle.  Oh Well.  Good read so far.


----------



## Cowgirl

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Finished Water for Elephants last week Cowgirl, good book and beautifully written.


I'm half way through and I will agree with you it's very well written. I can't wait to see how it ends....I hear a lot of people do not like how it ends.


----------



## Libby Cone

Sorry I haven't logged on for a while; I've been very busy, as you can imagine.
Thanks for all the good wishes!
Regarding War on the Margins:
1. I don't know if it will disappear from peoples' Kindles; I'd love to hear from you.
2. It's being published in the UK first (late July); I don't know when the new Kindle edition will be out, but they did buy the electronic rights
3. They want me to edit it a little, but I don't think they are going to change the title.
4. I'm still keeping my day jobs


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I'm reading the Blood Ties series, which consists of four books so far....got all the books in a bundle for 13-14$


----------



## Guest

I just finished Carry Vaughn's "Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand". being a fan of the "Kitty" series, I was disappointed in this latest addition to the series.

It was slow and nothing really happens until 2/3s of the book is read. The last 1/3 feels rushed and is less than satisfying.

Currently, I am reading "Beautiful Joe: Autobiography of a Dog" by Marshall Saunders . It's the heart warming true story of an abused dog's second chance in life with a loving family in 19th century Main.

The author does a wonderful job telling the story from a dogs point of view. It would make a wonderful family movie. The author states he was inspired to tell this story after "Black Beauty" became popular.

The link is for the $3.95 version of the book. I found it for free in the tsunami of public domain books that flooded the Kindle store for free.


----------



## Guest

Just thought I'd mention this: the book I recently finished, The Graveyard Book, won this year's Newberry Award. This is fairly unusual for a British author.


----------



## Mikuto

I'm about halfway through Strangers, by Dean Koontz. Longest book I've read on my Kindle so far...


----------



## Jeff

Libby Cone said:


> Regarding War on the Margins:
> I don't know if it will disappear from peoples' Kindles; I'd love to hear from you.


If _War on the Margins_ disappears from my Kindle, you'll be getting a bill.


----------



## Guest

So far, _War on the Margins_ remains on my Manage my Kindle Page. It says I can resend it to my Kindle.


----------



## LDB

I've added this one to the queue.


----------



## libro

Vampyre said:


> I just finished Carry Vaughn's "Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand". being a fan of the "Kitty" series, I was disappointed in this latest addition to the series.
> 
> It was slow and nothing really happens until 2/3s of the book is read. The last 1/3 feels rushed and is less than satisfying.
> 
> Currently, I am reading "Beautiful Joe: Autobiography of a Dog" by Marshall Saunders . It's the heart warming true story of an abused dog's second chance in life with a loving family in 19th century Main.
> 
> The author does a wonderful job telling the story from a dogs point of view. It would make a wonderful family movie. The author states he was inspired to tell this story after "Black Beauty" became popular.
> 
> The link is for the $3.95 version of the book. I found it for free in the tsunami of public domain books that flooded the Kindle store for free.


Beautiful Joe sounds good, Vamp. Thanks for the recommendation! Black Beauty was one of my favorite books as a young child. It will be nice to read something similar in spirit.


----------



## Leslie

LDB said:


> I've added this one to the queue.


I have this book (the hardcover). I've had it for years. I never realized that the author is the same person who wrote the Curious George books!

L


----------



## Wells83

DTB To Die For, by Joyce Maynard.


----------



## sharyn

HIGHLAND GUARDIAN by Melissa Mayhue on my Kindle and MONEY & THE LAW OF ATTRACTION by Jerry/Esther Hicks in DTV.


----------



## Avalon3

Fiction
Murder in Little Italy


NonFiction


----------



## Guest

The Stupidest Angel.

So far, it's like a crasser, American Gaiman.


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Stupidest Angel.
> 
> So far, it's like a crasser, American Gaiman.


Yep and if you like that one check out:



My favorite Moore book.


----------



## Mikuto

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Stupidest Angel.
> 
> So far, it's like a crasser, American Gaiman.


Well I like Gaiman and I like crass, so it must be a winner!


----------



## Guest

I wasn't insulting the book. (Did I mention how much I liked The Graveyard Book or how happy I am that it won the Newberry?) I'm enjoying it. In the "Discworld" thread, people kept comparing Moore to Terry Pratchett. This is a poor comparison, as Pratchett's humor (like Douglas Adams) comes not just from the surreality and bizarre situations, but from the way he actually _constructs_ a sentence. Moore doesn't have this divine gift. (Though he occasionally tries.) However, the surreality and bizarreness are enough to keep me engaged and at least chuckling internally if it doesn't make me laugh out loud.

So far, so good. And I'll probably give Lamb a try.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Current read:



Latest in the Nightside series. I discovered this series late, only about six or eight months ago, and have read them all so far.

Mike


----------



## chobitz

jmiked said:


> Current read:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest in the Nightside series. I discovered this series late, only about six or eight months ago, and have read them all so far.
> 
> Mike


I love the series! It reminds me alot of the Dresdan Files.


----------



## Guest

libro said:


> Beautiful Joe sounds good, Vamp. Thanks for the recommendation! Black Beauty was one of my favorite books as a young child. It will be nice to read something similar in spirit.


Joe started out good but it's turning into 19th century PETA propaganda story. While I totally am against cruelty to all animals, this book is beating me over the head with ways to treat animals better.

It's still interesting but not what I was hoping i would be. At any rate, the price was right.


----------



## Guest

> While I totally am against cruelty to all animals...


Do pigeons count?


----------



## Guest

*waits in anticipation for the YouTube clip of the Amazing Counting Pigeon*


----------



## chobitz




----------



## Guest

Now I want to see Beaks of Fury: The Revenge. (This time, it's birdsonal.)


----------



## Mikuto

Bacardi Jim said:


> I wasn't insulting the book.


And I was serious about liking both Gaiman and crass. I downloaded a sample! Was my sarcasm switch set to on? Whoops!


----------



## Guest

It's hard for me to do YouTube from work so I'll have to wait.

On the other hand, I did read Coraline shortly after I got my Kindle.  First thing I thought was, "This would be a perfect Tim Burton movie."  I guess Henry Selick beat him to it.  

I plan on seeing it and Push next week.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hi All!

I am currently reading the Southern Vampire Mysteries and am on book 5 already!  (I just got my Kindle, Sookie, on Monday!)  Anyway, I am LOVING them and they are all that I anticipated them to be!  I am pleasantly surprised to see that they are turning into the Stephanie Plum books for Twilight fans!  Hehehe....I mean they are the perfect combination of both those series!


----------



## Guest

GASP! How dare you put the Southern Vampire Mysteries in the same sentence with Twilight!

Stepheny Meyer told Ellen in an interview, she got the idea from a dream she had. She wrote it down and it became the first book.

What she didn't was was she was reading Charlain Harris' books first. 



Spoiler



Yes, I am teasing you. I'm glad you like the series. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Sorry for the vamp faux pas, Vampy!  I just thought that was the best way to describe the Southern Vampire mysteries!  I read Twilight first and have been reading Janet Evanovich for years.....


----------



## Guest

What's a fox paws got to do with anything?



(yes, more kidding)


----------



## sharyn

You know...there's another vampire series by Maggie Shayne. She was writing vampires -- and well! -- and for adults -- long before Stephanie Meyer was...



And there are a ton more. Just search on Maggie Shayne in the Kindle Store.

Sharyn


----------



## Anne

sharyn said:


> You know...there's another vampire series by Maggie Shayne. She was writing vampires -- and well! -- and for adults -- long before Stephanie Meyer was...
> 
> 
> 
> And there are a ton more. Just search on Maggie Shayne in the Kindle Store.
> 
> Sharyn


Thanks Sharyn I just bought the bundle


----------



## Lizzy

It might not be a bargain but thats okay. Zombies are worth it. This is the first book of a trilogy by David Wellington.


Monster Island
Monster Nation
Monster Planet


----------



## crosj

Finally got around to starting this book.


Its about polygamy and a good read.


----------



## LDB

It isn't in Kindle format yet but I picked up the following at a used bookstore today. Since it isn't in Kindle format I don't know how to make a photo link of it.

http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Pee-Leg-Tell-Raining/dp/0060927941/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234040114&sr=8-1


----------



## Atunah

I just finished some Historical Romance and now I am doing this one



Really like it so far. Funny funny stuff in there.


----------



## Guest

LDB said:


> It isn't in Kindle format yet but I picked up the following at a used bookstore today. Since it isn't in Kindle format I don't know how to make a photo link of it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Pee-Leg-Tell-Raining/dp/0060927941/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234040114&sr=8-1


----------



## Guest

I am about half way through this: 







. Definitely not a book for the Kindle. The artwork is almost half of the story. But it is a must for all Discworld fans.


----------



## Guest

I was so happy to see this book come out. I was about 30 pages into when I realized I forgot to read the book before it.



Even though I spoiled it some, I finished Iron Kissed and I am now half way through the above book, number 4 in the series.


----------



## Anne

I have to read 3 DTB or at least one of them. I am a Book Club advisory Board member for Simon and Schuster. I do not get paid but get free Advance reading copys or hardcovers to review. I get these copeis maybe every 6 months or so. The Books I got this time are:

1) Stilll Alice byLisa Genova 

2) The Book of Unholy Mischeif by Elle Newmark

3)Dog on it : a chet and Berine Mystery.


I think Still Alice and The Book of Unholy Mischeif are out on Kindle. I could not make the link using the link maker. They are look good. I think I am going to read The book of Unholly Mischeif first. It is going to be so wierd reading a DTB.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Anne

Vampyre said:


>


Thank you Vampyre


----------



## Guest

No probs but I messed up. I have to fix the nonKindle book. The link doesnt work.

*Dog On It * comes out Feb 10 and will probably be on the Kindle then.


----------



## chobitz

I am reading:


Next book:


----------



## Anne

Vampyre said:


> No probs but I messed up. I have to fix the nonKindle book. The link doesnt work.
> 
> *Dog On It * comes out Feb 10 and will probably be on the Kindle then.


Thanks again I think it will be out on Kindle too when it comes out on Feb 10


----------



## Guest




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Besides the 3 Klub books, I'm reading _Under the Red Robe_. It's 80 cents and so far a decent read.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Besides the 3 Klub books, I'm reading _Under the Red Robe_. It's 80 cents and so far a decent read.


The sequel is Under the Red Snuggie but it's back ordered for 17 months


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> The sequel is Under the Red Snuggie but it's back ordered for 17 months


And the rumor is that it comes with Kindle 9.


----------



## Guest

So we'll see it next summer?


----------



## nelamvr6

Right now I'm reading this:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> So we'll see it next summer?


That's what I hear. A Hungarian Horntail whispered it in my ear, so you know it has to be true. Unless there are no full moons in June, July or August, you can take it to the bank.


----------



## Guest

> A Hungarian Horntail


I didn't know Jim was Hungarian!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Finished this book and am reading Dragonfly Amber, 2nd book in the Outlander series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> I didn't know Jim was Hungarian!


But you did know he was a horntailed dragon, right?



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Finished this book and am reading Dragonfly Amber, 2nd book in the Outlander series.


We'll probably be starting the Klub for Dragonfly in about two weeks. You'll join us, won't you?


----------



## Guest

> But you did know he was a horntailed dragon, right?


Well, it was supposed to be a secret...


----------



## sjc

LR:  Given this economy, I figured I'd better read up on things; so I'm reading the Suze Orman 2009 Action Plan.

LR...love yours and Jim's posts...you are a great team.  He has the same wit as my husband.  I think if they ever crossed paths you and I would be doomed.  Has Jim watched Jaws 5,476,392 times?


----------



## BambiB

So I just got this since I have heard so much about her latest installment in the series (woo-hoo...I got the image to post!!)








And I have a trillion other books that I have one-clicked to and not read, so off I go to read!


----------



## Wells83

Grace Had an English Heart, Jy Jessica Mitford


----------



## LDB

If you are truly concerned about the economy you should read Dave Ramsey, esp The Total Money Makeover.


----------



## Guest

sjc said:


> LR: Given this economy, I figured I'd better read up on things; so I'm reading the Suze Orman 2009 Action Plan.
> 
> LR...love yours and Jim's posts...you are a great team. He has the same wit as my husband. I think if they ever crossed paths you and I would be doomed. Has Jim watched Jaws 5,476,392 times?


This was no posting accident!


----------



## Guest

Yep, you're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glad to see some people are here in The Book Corner rather than Let's Talk Kindle.  I won't say what I think about the last few days; I'm just going to read a few books on Little Gertie so she knows she's not being replaced.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Glad to see some people are here in The Book Corner rather than Let's Talk Kindle. I won't say what I think about the last few days; I'm just going to read a few books on Little Gertie so she knows she's not being replaced.


I'm a Horntail. Talking about machines (and, even worse, speculating or complaining about them) does nothing for me. But reading stimulates my largest erogenous zone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm a Horntail. Talking about machines (and, even worse, speculating or complaining about them) does nothing for me. But reading stimulates my largest erogenous zone.


Your brain? (and that was a straight answer)


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Your brain? (and that was a straight answer)


Exactamundo.


----------



## sjc

Lol.


----------



## Avalon3

Heather Webber is a new author to me. "A Hoe Lot of Trouble" is the first in the series of five. I'm looking forward to the second book "Trouble in Spades" as it features a chihuahua. I bought all five as the price was right.



















Funny Debut!, June 6, 2006 
By L Smith

This review is from: A Hoe Lot of Trouble: A Nina Quinn Mystery (Nina Quinn Mysteries) (Mass Market Paperback) 
In the 1st book in the Nina Quinn Mystery series, we meet Nina, owner of Taken by Surprise, a horticulture business that does surprise makeovers to landscapes. Nina has recently discovered that her detective husband has been cheating with his female partner, and she struggles to keep a brave front and to be a parent to her stepson, Riley. Leaving Riley in her care, her soon-to-be ex, Kevin, decides that he does not have enough time to be a parent and puts the responsibility on Nina. As Riley is going through teenage rebellion (including the Goth look and multi-colored hair), and in the midst of a crumbling marriage, Nina tries to keep it together for Riley.

In the midst of this chaos, Nina is approached by an old friend who informs her that strange things have been happening on her in-law's farm. Her father-in-law, Farmer Joe, has been found dead and everyone assumes that it was natural causes since he was dying of cancer. However, a thermos containing poison was found near the body, and then disappeared on the way to the police lab. A shooting occurs on the property, and threats and hang up calls keep the family on edge. Nina quickly learns that the family's land is extremely valuable to a local developer, and it appears as though they will stop at nothing to acquire it. As the mystery unfolds, Nina must undercover the real truth while dodging bullets, locating a missing pet snake, and trying to keep Riley out of the local gang at school.

This book was laugh out loud funny at times. I loved the quirky character of Nina, and her determination in the face of adversity. (The part where she beats her ex with a hockey stick was priceless!) The mystery had me guessing until the end, and I was glad to see that Nina did not rely on her ex for "inside" information from the police like happens in many cozies. This is a refreshing, fun series! 

The next book in the series is called "Trouble in Spades". Enjoy!


----------



## bkworm8it

Avalon3 said:


> Heather Webber is a new author to me. "A Hoe Lot of Trouble" is the first in the series of five. I'm looking forward to the second book "Trouble in Spades" as it features a chihuahua. I bought all five as the price was right.


Sounds like a good book for me. I've sent myself a sample so I remember it's one to read. Thanks much!

theresam

edited: hmmm none of them are clickable. I've added the first one here so it can be clicked


----------



## Xia

Missing Time and Other Stories: Thirteen Sidereal Crossings
Author: Jack Preston King
Price: $3.16

This is collection of 13 of this author's short stories. I just finished the third one (which is my favorite so far) and I must say this is some really great work, in my personal opinion.

My favorite genre is the branch of sci-fi that deals with the "is this reality" or "which real is the real real" sort of story. (My favorite author is, and also real life acquaintance was, PKD, hence my avatar.)

The author of the above book compares his work to PKD (Philip K. Dick) in the intro to his book and refers to their genre as "magical realism." I haven't yet finished the book, so I can't yet say if this is a fair comparison.

Regardless, I am really enjoying this book! I do tend to prefer short story collections over novels. And after just 3 of the 13 in this book I am already so happy I bought it - and it only cost $3.16 and I've still got 10 shorties left to go!!

-Xia-

Edited to add: This book is NOT appropriate for children, nor for some adults. If you think you might be interested in this book please read the reviews in full and then sample first.


----------



## Jeff

Here's a collection of short stories that might be right down your alley, Xia.

​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This is a very interesting book on polygamy and it's history in the Mormon religion


----------



## Leslie

*Shattered Dreams* was one of the first books I read on my Kindle.

I am reading *The Phoenix*, which is very good:



I recommended it to Mikuto, who downloaded a sample. She noticed the formatting had some problems and sent an email to the publisher. They wrote back a very nice note, corrected the problem, and re-uploaded the file. With help from CS, I was able to get the corrected file, too. Good responsive service from the publisher and if anyone downloads this now, the formatting looks great.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sailorman if you haven't read this, I think you would enjoy it. Another one is *Strangers in a Strange Landrisoners of Hope*, which I don't believe is available on Kindle. It is about the 2 young American journalist that were captured and in prison in Afghanistan. Both are very good books.


----------



## Wells83

I'm reading this on my Kindle, but I could only find the DTB version on the link maker.









_--added Kindle version link. Betsy_


----------



## Xia

Jeff said:


> Heres a collection of short stories that might be right down your alley, Xia.
> 
> ​


Sweet! Just bought it! Didn't even bother w/the sample first. Thank you very much, Jeff!!

-X-


----------



## chobitz

I love Odd..what a gentle sweet soul!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Great!  I didn't know that the Series of Unfortunate Events was on Kindle!  Woo hoo!  I just got #3, the Wide Window.  Yes!  Now I can finish the series, but won't have the worrisome problem of what to do with 13 additional books.

If you haven't read any of the Lemony Snicket books, I highly recommend them.  I think they've been marketed as kids books, but honestly they're so surreal that I think kids would be bored by them.

I also got "The Wind in the Willows" last night for $.80.  I found a nice quote from AA Milne (who was famous for writing the Winnie the Pooh stories):  

"One does not argue about The Wind in the Willows. The young man gives it to the girl with whom he is in love, and, if she does not like it, asks her to return his letters. The older man tries it on his nephew, and alters his will accordingly. The book is a test of character. We can't criticize it, because it is criticizing us. But I must give you one word of warning. When you sit down to it, don't be so ridiculous as to suppose that you are sitting in judgment on my taste, or on the art of Kenneth Grahame. You are merely sitting in judgment on yourself. You may be worthy: I don't know, But it is you who are on trial." 
— A.A. Milne 

It's actually a long story about why this is funny, so if you're really interested, just pm me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sailorman said:


> Thanks Linda. I have End OF The Spear in Kindle storage. I thought I'd read a couple of others before I start it.
> 
> I heard of Prisoners Of Hope; my wife was telling me about it. She had heard their testimony. I wish they'd release it out in Kindle version.


I've been clicking for Prisoners of Hope to be kindlelized. I have Through the Gates of Splendor waiting to be read and added GI Joe and Lillie. I like your choice in books. Another good book is A Mighty Heart, the Daniel Pearl story. It is a great read if you haven't read it yet. I read is as a DTB, don't know if it is available for Kindle or not.


----------



## Guest

BambiB said:


> So I just got this since I have heard so much about her latest installment in the series (woo-hoo...I got the image to post!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a trillion other books that I have one-clicked to and not read, so off I go to read!


I love that series. I am reading Cry Wolf which is a spin off that series.











This short story is a prolog that leas up to the book. I recommend reading it first. The events here are referenced in in the Mercy books.


----------



## Lizzy

Im reading the 2nd book of a zombie trilogy. This one goes back in time and tells how it all began. These books are a little different from most zombie books cause they try to explain why its all happening and they add a supernatural twist. Their still really good though.


----------



## chobitz

Lizzy said:


> Im reading the 2nd book of a zombie trilogy. This one goes back in time and tells how it all began. These books are a little different from most zombie books cause they try to explain why its all happening and they add a supernatural twist. Their still really good though.


I have a question about that series..

How graphic is it? The reason I ask is because cannabilism grosses me out. I cannot even watch the first Night of the Living Dead because of the chomping and chewing ewww
I am just a big ole wuss when it comes to zombies.

Having said that I had NO problems with World War Z, BTW if you have never read that book please do! I also have no problems with The Walking Dead graphic novel series.
In other words, is this series more about the survivors or the zombies?


----------



## Mikuto

Xia said:


> Missing Time and Other Stories: Thirteen Sidereal Crossings
> Author: Jack Preston King
> Price: $3.16


Insta-sample!


----------



## Lizzy

chobitz said:


> I have a question about that series..
> 
> How graphic is it? The reason I ask is because cannabilism grosses me out. I cannot even watch the first Night of the Living Dead because of the chomping and chewing ewww
> I am just a big ole wuss when it comes to zombies.
> 
> Having said that I had NO problems with World War Z, BTW if you have never read that book please do! I also have no problems with The Walking Dead graphic novel series.
> In other words, is this series more about the survivors or the zombies?


I havent read World War Z yet but its on my list. Its really hard to tell what might be to graphic for somebody else but i would say that its less graphic than some. I mean there is eating going on but it is more about the survivors than anything. The first book Monster Island can be read as a stand alone book IMO so you might want to try that and see what you think. The author at least is a good storyteller.


----------



## LDB

sailorman said:


> Now I'm reading this.


That looks really good. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm reading the newest James Patterson book and almost finished....in fact, I should be reading it now instead of being on here....it's nearing the end and all the ends are being tied up. Very good book!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sailorman said:


> *HEY LINDA CANNON-MOTT! LOOK HERE!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> All of your clicking must have done some good. I'm buying it too.
> 
> Thanks.


WOW that is great! There have been several books we have clicked and they have been made available for Kindle. It is an awesome read but very emotional, I think you will like it.


----------



## libro

Just bought it.....haven't started reading it yet. Available in Kindle edition, but I couldn't find the direct Kindle link on Link Maker.

American Wife: A Novel


----------



## WilliamM

Ghost Brigades


----------



## Chad Winters

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> Ghost Brigades




I read this, it was very good!! There are two versions up and this one is slightly cheaper. 
FYI...this a sequel to Old Man's War:


----------



## chobitz

I read the sample and had to buy it! Jim you will like it especially.


----------



## Guest

Thanks! I'll check it out. Chances are that the next book I'll buy, though, is this one:


----------



## WilliamM

Chad Winters said:


> I read this, it was very good!! There are two versions up and this one is slightly cheaper.
> FYI...this a sequel to Old Man's War:


yes Old Mans War was good but I liked Ghost Brigades better..will check out the third one soon (The Last Colony)
also be aware..the kindle formatting on Ghost Brigades is very screwed up..hyphens in words..double spacing..misaligned paragraphs


----------



## WilliamM

Lizzy said:


> I havent read World War Z yet but its on my list. Its really hard to tell what might be to graphic for somebody else but i would say that its less graphic than some. I mean there is eating going on but it is more about the survivors than anything. The first book Monster Island can be read as a stand alone book IMO so you might want to try that and see what you think. The author at least is a good storyteller.


World War Z rocks..
and for the person that asked.. cannabalism/graphicness??...hey its about zombies ..do the math


----------



## chobitz

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> World War Z rocks..
> and for the person that asked.. cannabalism/graphicness??...hey its about zombies ..do the math


Actually not really. For instance Anita Blake's zombies don't eat people unless told to.

I was talking more about is it about the relationships among the survivors or is it about describing in detail how the zombie crunched through the leg muscle of some guy.

I just think using gore for gore's sake is a sign of a lazy writer. Gorey scenes that are plot driven is ok, heck I'm a horror fan!


----------



## WilliamM

I think in this type genre you will find more gore than not though
be kind of like watching a watered down network tv version of dawn of the dead..
that said I think World War Z is a very intelligently written book..some gore but not a tremendous amount i dont think..


----------



## Mikuto

Being a big horror fan, and a big fan of World War Z, I can see where Chobitz is coming from. 

World War Z was written more like a war documentary than a zombie flick. A lot of the gore was implied rather than described explicitly. Horror doesn't have to have gore to make it part of the genre, many things can be scary and terrifying without there being blood and carnage. 

I understand the squick factor for Chobitz, because I personally can't read any descriptions of eyes or mouths being poked at or injured without feeling sick to my stomach, but one can still find plenty to read in the horror genre without realistic descriptions of zombies munching on flesh or people having needles stuck into their faces.


----------



## Guest

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> be kind of like watching a watered down network tv version of dawn of the dead..
> .


What would be the point?

For that matter, what was the point in a remake?

"OK, this is the most critically acclaimed and popular zombie film of all time. Let's screw it up."


----------



## Mikuto

Bacardi Jim said:


> What would be the point?
> 
> For that matter, what was the point in a remake?
> 
> "OK, this is the most critically acclaimed and popular zombie film of all time. Let's screw it up."


I don't know if you've seen the remake of Dawn of the Dead, but a lot of people I've spoke to that have seen both, including my Dad who saw the original in theaters, think that this is one of the very rare cases where the remake surpasses the original.


----------



## WilliamM

Mikuto said:


> I don't know if you've seen the remake of Dawn of the Dead, but a lot of people I've spoke to that have seen both, including my Dad who saw the original in theaters, think that this is one of the very rare cases where the remake surpasses the original.


I hate remakes but agree 100 percent with your Dad. I think the precredit opening of the remake surpassed any one scene in the original Dawn of The Dead. Personally I feel the original Night Of The Living Dead surpassed them all


----------



## Guest

I haven't actually seen it.  I had no desire to.  I adore the original DotD as the greatest zombie film ever and one of the Top Ten horror films ever.  I felt... insulted that it would be remade.

But, given what the two of you just said... I'll give it a try.

Fair enough?


----------



## Mikuto

It's up to you whether or not you want to. I wouldn't begrudge you for not giving it a try because you like the original better, I'd feel the same way if they remade one of my favorite movies. But you might be pleasantly surprised if you do decide to watch it. It's one of the only films I've ever watched that was so terrifying and gruesome that I needed to cover my eyes or look away from the screen.


----------



## WilliamM

Bacardi Jim said:


> I haven't actually seen it. I had no desire to. I adore the original DotD as the greatest zombie film ever and one of the Top Ten horror films ever. I felt... insulted that it would be remade.
> 
> But, given what the two of you just said... I'll give it a try.
> 
> Fair enough?


keep in mind I never thought much of Dawn of the Dead..I went to see it at the theater when it came out..it was rated x at the time..I was pretty let down...


----------



## Lizzy

Mikuto said:


> I don't know if you've seen the remake of Dawn of the Dead, but a lot of people I've spoke to that have seen both, including my Dad who saw the original in theaters, think that this is one of the very rare cases where the remake surpasses the original.


I like to think of them as two different movies that are alot alike. That way they can be the two best zombie movies of all time.


----------



## Guest

I really dislike Dennis Leary and Bill Marh...


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I really dislike Dennis Leary and Bill Marh...


They have some pretty insulting things to say about you, too.


----------



## Guest

I got this. There are 4 books in it so I didn't think it costs too much.

I am up to about chapter 5 of the first book. It seem OK so far.


----------



## Makiah_P

That looks good Vampyre. I might try it sometime.

I'm almost finished with Gone With the Wind. My friend made me read it. It's not horrible, but I don't really like Scarlett....


----------



## Mikuto

I'm still reading Strangers by Dean Koontz. In between I read both Coraline and UR. 

Koontz is a wordy such-and-such isn't he? The book is good but I feel like it could have been pared down about 200 pages.


----------



## Guest

Makiah_P said:


> That looks good Vampyre. I might try it sometime.
> 
> I'm almost finished with Gone With the Wind. My friend made me read it. It's not horrible, but I don't really like Scarlett....


If you like vampires, you'll probably like it.

I don't think any one likes Scarlett. I've not read it so I'm not sure.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> If you like vampires, you'll probably like it.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Makiah_P said:


> That looks good Vampyre. I might try it sometime.
> 
> I'm almost finished with Gone With the Wind. My friend made me read it. It's not horrible, but I don't really like Scarlett....


I liked Scarlett when I was a teenager. As I have gotten older, I have grown to realize what a truly rotten role model Scarlett O'Hara is for any women, but specifically for Southern women.
(And here I'm guessing that Northern mothers don't ask their daughters 'What Would Scarlett Do?'). In college, I had a friend who's (whose? they both look wrong) life role model was Scarlett O'Hara, and she had not actually read GWTW. She had only read Scarlett (don't get me started.). It didn't take long for that friendship to disintegrate.
Also, if you don't really like GWTW, reading Scarlett is just going to mark you as a glutton for punishment. It is so uniformly terrible that words fail me. And she is actually a fairly good writer.

I just got a sample of Dark Lover by JR Ward. Has anyone read those?


----------



## Guest

I read GWTW in junior high school. Even then I found it verbose and very melodramatic. Scarlet is such a "w"itch. I ended up being very p*ssed at the ending. "It took me 6 weeks to read, and THAT is the ending." I ran that sucker back to the library, couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## ConnieK

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out. Chances are that the next book I'll buy, though, is this one:


This book is laugh out loud funny. Hope you enjoy it also.


----------



## LDB

I've never read GWTW. I did go sit through the movie once in my h.s. years because a young lady I liked was going. I'm sticking with the Carol Burnett version from now on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LDB said:


> I've never read GWTW. I did go sit through the movie once in my h.s. years because a young lady I liked was going. I'm sticking with the Carol Burnett version from now on.


That sure is pretty but it don't answer my question.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Did y'all know that Barbie is making the Carol Burnette doll with the curtain rod sticking out of her soldiers!

http://www.barbiecollector.com/showcase/product.aspx?id=1004244&t=modern

It's hilarious.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robin.goodfellow said:


> Did y'all know that Barbie is making the Carol Burnette doll with the curtain rod sticking out of her soldiers!
> 
> http://www.barbiecollector.com/showcase/product.aspx?id=1004244&t=modern
> 
> It's hilarious.


Ah saw it in a winda and Ah jus' couldn't resist.

That doll is so perfect. I'll have to check WalMart.


----------



## Neekeebee

LuckyRainbow said:


> I read GWTW in junior high school. Even then I found it verbose and very melodramatic. Scarlet is such a "w"itch. I ended up being very p*ssed at the ending. "It took me 6 weeks to read, and THAT is the ending." I ran that sucker back to the library, couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


In a different way, I was also upset at the ending, reading GWTW when it was assigned summer reading in high school. For most of the summer,I griped about being assigned such a large book. But when I finally sat down to read it, I loved it! I had seen the film, so I knew what was going to happen, but I was still mad at what happened at the end. I was so involved in the book, I couldn't help hoping it would end differently.

By the way, I tried to read Scarlett when it came out--couldn't.

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neekeebee said:


> By the way, I tried to read Scarlett when it came out--couldn't.
> 
> N


I knew that was one book I didn't want to read. I tried watching the movie. About the 20th time Scarlett fainted (in the first half hour), I gave up. I didn't like Joanne Whalley as Scarlett, and Timothy Dalton hasn't done anything good since _Lion in Winter_.


----------



## Guest

I delayed the Denis Leary for this:


----------



## chobitz

I'm REALLY liking the Dresden Files. I hated the tv series and it turned me off reading the series but the KB made me try it out. I will be reading the whole series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

robin.goodfellow said:


> Did y'all know that Barbie is making the Carol Burnette doll with the curtain rod sticking out of her soldiers!
> 
> http://www.barbiecollector.com/showcase/product.aspx?id=1004244&t=modern
> 
> It's hilarious.


Oh. My. God.

That could almost get me to buy a Barbie. . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## libro

I saw this cover on Amazon's list of new books and it caught my eye. Gotta love the name....sounds like a Lifetime movie  It's received good reviews, though!

Up To No Good


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Oh. My. God.
> 
> That could almost get me to buy a Barbie. . . . . . .
> 
> Ann


You should see it in person. It's epic. And it's not like "Barbie as Carol Burnette", the whole face has been recast, so she has Carol Burnette's pointed chin and that great big doe-eyed look she had in a lot of her sketches.

mom laughs so hard every time she sees it that I just left it at her house last week (ah well. One of our dogs died, and they're both taking it very hard. Since I can't sympathize much without crying myself, it's the very least I can do. And the dog was 15, she had a long good life. And my co-worker assures me that all dogs go to heaven.)

I liked the GWTW book, but not in particular b/c I thought it bore a lot of resemblance to the movie. I also like the movie After reviewing both, I decided (at 15, when I still didn't get the point of the Melanie character) that you had to judge each on it's own merits, and not one against the other. Is it available on Kindle? And would buying it make the kindle weigh more?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robin.goodfellow said:


> You should see it in person. It's epic. And it's not like "Barbie as Carol Burnette", the whole face has been recast, so she has Carol Burnette's pointed chin and that great big doe-eyed look she had in a lot of her sketches.


I didn't know you actually bought it, Robin. I would love to have it, but my house is really bursting at the seams.



> at 15, when I still didn't get the point of the Melanie character


_Melody, why don't you go stick your head in that bowl of punch. It needs some more sugar._


----------



## Ann in Arlington

robin.goodfellow said:


> I liked the GWTW book, but not in particular b/c I thought it bore a lot of resemblance to the movie. I also like the movie After reviewing both, I decided (at 15, when I still didn't get the point of the Melanie character) that you had to judge each on it's own merits, and not one against the other. Is it available on Kindle? And would buying it make the kindle weigh more?


GWTW is on Kindle. . . . It's probably free at Amazon now but I think I got it via feedbooks or some such. I expect I'll read it someday. 

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Von Hagel said:


> GWTW is on Kindle. . . . It's probably free at Amazon now but I think I got it via feedbooks or some such. I expect I'll read it someday.
> 
> Ann


I found out it was free on other sites after I paid $2.50 for it. Ah, well. Lesson learned.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> I didn't know you actually bought it, Robin. I would love to have it, but my house is really bursting at the seams.


Mine too. It pretty much doesn't matter what someone is selling, I'm the market for it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robin.goodfellow said:


> Mine too. It pretty much doesn't matter what someone is selling, I'm the market for it.


Did you see the Lucille Ball Barbie in the black evening gown?


----------



## Sofie

I am currently reading this book by Sherrilyn Kenyon. I also enjoy her Dark Hunter series.


----------



## Kind

I'm reading "The Alchemist" but a physical copy of the book. Haven't looked for a Kindle version.


----------



## Angela

_UR_ by Stephen King


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> I read GWTW in junior high school. Even then I found it verbose and very melodramatic. Scarlet is such a "w"itch. I ended up being very p*ssed at the ending. "It took me 6 weeks to read, and THAT is the ending." I ran that sucker back to the library, couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


I think I'll just wait for the movie to come out.



Spoiler



yes, that was a joke [\spoiler]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> I think I'll just wait for the movie to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yes, that was a joke


No Vampires ... unless you count Scarlett. She was a bit of a blood-sucker.


----------



## Guest

That's one of the nicer things I've heard about her.  I can't repeat the other things, Leslie will delete my post if I do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> That's one of the nicer things I've heard about her. I can't repeat the other things, Leslie will delete my post if I do.


Scarlett started out doing the things she did because she was a spoiled brat. Then she did what needed to be done to ensure the survival of Tara and her family ... in that order. It never occurred to her that she could have acted in a less devious manner, because that's how she had always gotten what she wanted.


----------



## Guest

I bet Dr. Phill could straighten her out.


----------



## kindlevixen

Its hard to get into tho... especially if I consider Tom Hanks when reading it.


----------



## BrockToon

Michael Palin Diaries 1969–1979: The Python Years


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patchymama said:


> Its hard to get into tho... especially if I consider Tom Hanks when reading it.


I never saw The DaVinci Code, so I had no problem with that. I really liked Angels and Demons better than DaVinci.


----------



## Guest

I have a sample of _Angels and Demons_ waiting for me on the Kindle. I just have to wait until Thursday for Jim's to arrive and then I may try it out.

In the mean time, I am about half way through: . I am really loving Stephanie and her crazy life. Rex is quickly becoming my favorite character.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

LuckyRainbow...the Stephanie Plum books are one of my ALL TIME favorites.....ESPECIALLY #8 (you'll see why)


----------



## russr19

I'm reading The Gold Coast by Nelson DeMille. 

Next book will be The Gate House by Nelson DeMille


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> I have a sample of _Angels and Demons_ waiting for me on the Kindle. I just have to wait until Thursday for Jim's to arrive and then I may try it out.


It's a bit exhausting as so much happens in such a short period of time.



> In the mean time, I am about half way through: . I am really loving Stephanie and her crazy life. Rex is quickly becoming my favorite character.


I'll just say ... you ain't seen nothin' yet. I'm on #10. I'm trying to limit myself to one a month.


----------



## Guest

Not sure if I will continue with the Plum books. I am reading my daughter's copies of the first three. I gave them to her for Christmas, so they were laying around. It has been a nice way to keep me occupied.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

LuckyRainbow said:


> Not sure if I will continue with the Plum books. I am reading my daughter's copies of the first three. I gave them to her for Christmas, so they were laying around. It has been a nice way to keep me occupied.


I don't know. I don't think you'll be able to walk away from Grandma Mazur. Or Ranger.
And you don't even know about Bob yet.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I found this while looking for Gone With The Wind (at $8, it was really more than I wanted to pay for a book I've read a number of times. But I digress). Anyway, in the same search, this pulled up. I'm going to attempt to read it again. I had a first edition of this that I actually gave away, b/c I found it to be almost completely incomprehensible. Maybe if I can attack it on a smaller field, the dialect won't be so bad.


----------



## Beth A

gertiekindle said:


> I never saw The DaVinci Code, so I had no problem with that. I really liked Angels and Demons better than DaVinci.


I liked all of Dan Browns books, but I also liked Angels and Demons a little better then DeVinci


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robin.goodfellow said:


> I don't know. I don't think you'll be able to walk away from Grandma Mazur. Or Ranger.
> And you don't even know about Bob yet.


Or Lula and the ever changing cast of FTA's. I know I'll finish up #10 this weekend.


----------



## chynared21

russr19 said:


> I'm reading The Gold Coast by Nelson DeMille.
> 
> Next book will be The Gate House by Nelson DeMille


*How are you enjoying The Gold Coast so far? I have that one on my wish list.*


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out. Chances are that the next book I'll buy, though, is this one:


Excellent choice, BJ.


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Excellent choice, BJ.


I bought it a couple of hours ago, but I'm still on the Donald Westlake at the moment.

How're you enjoying your sojourn in the Discworld?


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> I bought it a couple of hours ago, but I'm still on the Donald Westlake at the moment.
> 
> How're you enjoying your sojourn in the Discworld?


Jim, I have greatly enjoyed the Discworld books that I have read thus far (the last one I read was Mort; I think that's book #4 in the series?). And I greatly look forward to the remaining 26 or 28 left in the series. I would be reading one now except that I stopped buying them when amazon took the price for each Kindle book from $2.49 to $6.39.

I'm not saying the DW books aren't worth it - they most certainly are. But, by my own misfortune, I cannot afford 30+ Kindle books at $6.39 each. I'm hoping to have access to a public library once I finally get moved to a new city in ~2 months. At which point I will request my hubby to bring home every DW book they have available (as mentioned previosly, Hub has to go get 'em for me since I am basically in traction).

I cannot thank you and LR enough for turning me on to the Discworld universe. I absolutely adore it! Many thanks for that!

-X-


----------



## Figment

And while we're on the subject of thanking Jim (for his suggestions vs. just the plain ol' fun of having him around here), I have just started



What can one say about a book which not only has a Dramatis Personae, but incorporates such entries as:

Crowley (An Angel who did not so much Fall as Saunter Vaguely Downwards)

Were it not for Jim's suggestion, I am very unlikely ever to have stumbled upon this DTB.

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> I bought it a couple of hours ago, but I'm still on the Donald Westlake at the moment.
> 
> How're you enjoying your sojourn in the Discworld?


I just watched a "Wyrd Sisters" video from 1997. It was pretty good so I ordered that book. I guess I'll have to break down and read the rest of them eventually.


----------



## Guest

LR and I just ^5'd each other over the last two posts.


----------



## Guest

It's because you're both a pair of Prachett Pimps


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> It's because you're both a pair of Prachett Pimps


----------



## ljloula

Finished UR, which I enjoyed and re-reading this old fav now.


----------



## chocochibi

Vampyre said:


> It's because you're both a pair of Prachett Pimps


Love me some Pratchett.
BJ have you seen the movie of "Hogfather"? they have it at the Little Rock library.


----------



## Guest

chocochibi said:


> Love me some Pratchett.
> BJ have you seen the movie of "Hogfather"? they have it at the Little Rock library.


We own the longer British edition on DVD.


----------



## chocochibi

Ah good, that's the one we have too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Book Klub books, of course.

I'm about halfway through Plum #10 and I just started Diane Salerni's _High Spirits_. Nice writing, Diane.


----------



## ljloula

chocochibi said:


> Ah good, that's the one we have too.


I have to ask ~ is that your own cat in the avi?


----------



## chocochibi

Although I have 6 of them, it's not one of mine. I found it on an animated gif website.


----------



## Avalon3

Here goes Nina Quinn in trouble, again. Just a few weeks after narrowly escaping death it seems that death isn't through with her yet. Thrown into the middle of a mystery involving her sister's fiancee', Nina again must try to solve this mystery before it desolves her.

While Nina is trying to figure this one out, she has to team up with her soon-to-be ex and an undercover FBI agent. And to make matters worse, love decides to make an appearance in her life. As if she wasn't busy enough!

***** Just like her prevoius book, Heather Webber has gotten me completely hooked. If there will be any more mystery in Nina Quinn's life I want to read about it. I definately recommend this one.*****

Reviewed by K. Blair


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Avalon. I sampled the first in the series. I think you suggested it before, but I'll link it again.


----------



## dsalerni

gertiekindle said:


> I'm about halfway through Plum #10 and I just started Diane Salerni's _High Spirits_. Nice writing, Diane.


Thank you, GertieKindle!
One of my upcoming projects is trying to turn that novel into a film treatment. I am currently negotiating the film rights to High Spirits with an independent movie producer. She wants me to write a script, but I have no experience with writing scripts. Our current arrangement is that I will write a prose "treatment" or synopsis, and then she will try again to sweet talk me into trying a script. LOL!

As for my own reading, I am drowning in books that need to be read ASAP and reviews submitted. I have these:






But I laid them all aside to read this one (because I have a short story in it and I wanted to see what the other contributors wrote):



My problem is finding enough hours in the day to read ...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks!! I sent for a sample of this and wound up 1 clicking it! I have been severely stressed over what to read next (after the Southern Vampire Mystery Series) and I think that this will fit the bill!!! I love these boards for the reading recommendations! There have been several books that I would not have otherwise found if not for you all!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dsalerni said:


> One of my upcoming projects is trying to turn that novel into a film treatment. I am currently negotiating the film rights to High Spirits with an independent movie producer. She wants me to write a script, but I have no experience with writing scripts. Our current arrangement is that I will write a prose "treatment" or synopsis, and then she will try again to sweet talk me into trying a script. LOL!


Script writing is a whole different ball of wax. I think you need to be prepared to cut your baby to the bone. Not that I've ever done any script writing. Maybe you should get a book on the subject. Ooops, that won't work. You don't have any time to read.


----------



## John Steinbeck

Since I am waiting for my K2, still on paper....reading - "Dance of the Thunder Dogs" by Kirk Mitchell


----------



## Angela

Finished _UR_, haven't decided what to read next...


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading Mozart's Wife. I really like it so far!



Melissa


----------



## chobitz

I forgot which KBer turned me onto the Dresden Files but thanks for the new addiction!


----------



## dsalerni

gertiekindle said:


> Script writing is a whole different ball of wax. I think you need to be prepared to cut your baby to the bone. Not that I've ever done any script writing. Maybe you should get a book on the subject.


Gertie,
My husband has already beat you to that one! For my birthday, he gave me a book on writing film treatments and told me to "Get busy!" Needless to say, he's a little excited...


I guess I forgot to list that one along with all the other books lying around the house dog-eared and bookmarked.

I'm beginning to see where breaking down and ordering a Kindle could at least reduce the clutter in my house!


----------



## Avalon3

I'm hooked on this series by Heather Webber. I bought all five and I just started the third book last night. Her fifth book in the series was published in 2008 so I hope this will be a continuing series. All five are available on Kindle.

http://www.heatherwebber.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dsalerni said:


> Gertie,
> My husband has already beat you to that one! For my birthday, he gave me a book on writing film treatments and told me to "Get busy!" Needless to say, he's a little excited...


Good hubby. Now "Get busy!" 



> I guess I forgot to list that one along with all the other books lying around the house dog-eared and bookmarked.
> 
> I'm beginning to see where breaking down and ordering a Kindle could at least reduce the clutter in my house!


At the very least it will reduce clutter. If you carry it with you, you'll be able to read your birthday book when you get stuck in lines in the grocery store, drive-thrus, etc. You won't be sorry you got one. Oh, and you can enter notes while you're at it as the inspiration strikes. You can type up your notes at home and e-mail them to your kindle for quick reference.

Have I convinced you yet?


----------



## ScottBooks

chobitz said:


> I forgot which KBer turned me onto the Dresden Files but thanks for the new addiction!


This is another series Jim pimps a lot.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading The Picture of Dorian Gray, on my Sony(please don't throw rocks). It happened to be formatted than kindles and both were free.


----------



## Lynn

That's OK Red1 we won't throw rocks! 

I just finished Dragon Harper by Anne McCaffrey and Todd McAffrey. Not sure what I am going to read next maybe Al Past's Distant Cousin.

Lynn L


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> This is another series Jim pimps a lot.


Uh uh. Not me. I've never read them.


----------



## drenee

Avalon, your smile is deceiving.  You are a trouble maker.   Just kidding.  I try to avoid your posts so I won't be tempted.   I 1-klicked the Heather Webber series.  I think it will be a lot of fun.   Thank you.


----------



## bkworm8it

In between In Her Name I started this book. Fast paced and am enjoying it:



Avalon, I've also sent myself a sample of the first in that series. (Hole lot of trouble)

theresam


----------



## Anne

bkworm8it said:


> In between In Her Name I started this book. Fast paced and am enjoying it:
> 
> 
> 
> Avalon, I've also sent myself a sample of the first in that serieis.
> 
> theresam


Rogue Angel sounds good. I am going to try a sample.


----------



## bkworm8it

Anne said:


> Rogue Angel sounds good. I am going to try a sample.


I just finished, it was pretty good. All the history/mystery kept me pretty intrigued. I'll read some of his other ones too!

I hope you enjoy it too Ann.

theresam


----------



## Guest

Just finished book one of the Blood Ties bundle... will be reading UR next.


----------



## Anne

bkworm8it said:


> I just finished, it was pretty good. All the history/mystery kept me pretty intrigued. I'll read some of his other ones too!
> 
> I hope you enjoy it too Ann.
> 
> theresam


Thanks Theresam I am glad to hear it was good. I may read the sample tomorrow. I think it is the first book in the series. Are you going to read the other books in the series?


----------



## kindlevixen

I am finishing up the new Mercy Thompson book.... but not sure what I am going to read next.


----------



## Guest

I am now half way through: . Hopefully it will get me through until Jim's Kindle gets here. Then, I can have my Kindle back to read: .


----------



## Guest

I got started on this today:











I don't know whether to laugh or hide. It's like he's talking directly _to_ me!


----------



## CS

Bacardi Jim said:


>


This sounds hilarious. I just requested a sample. It seems like it'd be even better as an audiobook (assuming he reads it himself).


----------



## Guest

CS said:


> This sounds hilarious. I just requested a sample. It seems like it'd be even better as an audiobook (assuming he reads it himself).


His "No Cure for Cancer" special had tears shooting out of my eyes and nose. This is just as angry acerbic, though he seems (so far) to especially have it in for fat people too.

Edit: You mean it has a different title on other people's kindles?


----------



## TM

I just finished:



and am now rereading:


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> I got started on this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or hide. It's like he's talking directly _to_ me!


there you go making me laugh out loud and scaring the dog again!! LOL


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> there you go making me laugh out loud and scaring the dog again!! LOL


It's my way.


----------



## chobitz

I just finished:


I am about to start the Night Side series which is a lot like the Dresden Files:


I have found a lot of new to me series by way of short story anthologies.


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## robin.goodfellow

I finished 'Why We Suck" yesterday.  It was really good.  I was surprised, actually, that he didn't go for the offensive, easy comedy.  Strangely, I found myself agreeing with him.  Which may be a sign that it's time to cut back on the benadryl.

In any case, I found it to be much better than "The Rants" by Dennis Miller, and better even than the last George Carlin book I read (which may have been "Napalm and Silly Putty").  enjoy!  Thanks for the recommendation, Jim!


----------



## melissaj323

Well I just finished reading Dead as Doornails by Charlaine Harris. My problem is that I have so many books I want to try (and that I have ordered the sample) that I can't decide what to read!!! Does anyone else have this problem? So many books, so little time!


----------



## Avalon3

I'm on #4 and have one left to go in the series. 

Heather Webber better hurry up and write book #6.


----------



## Cowgirl

A friend just suggested this one...


----------



## melissaj323

thanks avalon! I just sampled A hoe lot of trouble


----------



## Angela

melissaj323 said:


> Well I just finished reading Dead as Doornails by Charlaine Harris. My problem is that I have so many books I want to try (and that I have ordered the sample) that I can't decide what to read!!! Does anyone else have this problem? So many books, so little time!


I understand completely!! I have nearly 200 samples alone plus all the books I have purchased and the free ones!! I am having a terrible time deciding which to read next!


----------



## BambiB

Angela said:


> I understand completely!! I have nearly 200 samples alone plus all the books I have purchased and the free ones!! I am having a terrible time deciding which to read next!


Me too...my big problem is even with all of the unreads on my Kindle, I read this thread and end up buying and reading something else!!


----------



## Guest

I have got to finish Stephanie Plum #3 tonight, because my Kindle will be all mine sometime tomorrow. Then, I think I will read "Why We Suck", just so I can read it at the same time as Jim. I have never been allow to do this before.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> I have got to finish Stephanie Plum #3 tonight, because my Kindle will be all mine sometime tomorrow. Then, I think I will read "Why We Suck", just so I can read it at the same time as Jim. I have never been allow to do this before.


Will it have that title on your Kindle?


----------



## Guest

Don't know, it may say "Why Jim Sucks" on mine too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

melissaj323 said:


> Well I just finished reading Dead as Doornails by Charlaine Harris. My problem is that I have so many books I want to try (and that I have ordered the sample) that I can't decide what to read!!! Does anyone else have this problem? So many books, so little time!


I do! Sometimes, when I can't decide, I'll just start reading/weeding out my samples.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Don't know, it may say "Why Jim Sucks" on mine too.


"Why BJ Sucks"


----------



## Angela

LuckyRainbow said:


> Don't know, it may say "Why Jim Sucks" on mine too.


LOL  LOL


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I finally started Vicki Pettersson's The Scent of Shadows. (My goal: Read up on all the work of the published/kindlized authors in the Las Vegas writer's Group that I just joined)


----------



## chobitz

Next will be:


I also have a DTB I am reading because they refuse to kindle it:


----------



## Vegas_Asian

chobitz said:


> Next will be:


This book looks really good. I just sampled the first book in this series.


----------



## Meemo

Cowgirl said:


> I'm half way through and I will agree with you it's very well written. I can't wait to see how it ends....I hear a lot of people do not like how it ends.


I read it last year on my daughter's recommendation (she'd read it for book club) - really, really liked it and I was fine with the ending (unlike "Edward Sawtelle").

Oh, and currently I'm reading "Angels & Demons" since the movie's coming out in May...


----------



## VMars

I am reading "Revolutionary Road".


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

VMars said:


> I am reading "Revolutionary Road".


I enjoyed it but found it to be somewhat depressing. Not interested in the movie.


----------



## Leslie

I just started this. It's good. Sad, though.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie I had this DTB when I received my Kindle, took it to my Mom before reading. I have added to my wish list, it takes a courageous person to have that job.

Thanks for posting because it is a book I definitely want to read.


----------



## Guest

Just finished: 

It was quite humorous, but did not sustain it through out the book. I did absolutely love his take on other people's kids. I even want to take a certain passage and make laminated card to hand out at work to the parents of my patients. Of course, it would immediately get me fired for my attitude. LOL.

Next up is: 







. Should be a quick read, and then will have to choose either Stephanie or Sookie.


----------



## chobitz

Awesome book. So awesome I will be making a thread about it. Literary horror is SOOO hard to find nowadays. Its such a quiet and scary book. Scary and lyrical.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I JUST finished this one...got it at a reduced price awhile back off the bargain books thread and I really, really enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Angela

The Thirteenth Tale


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Just finished:
> 
> It was quite humorous, but did not sustain it through out the book. I did absolutely love his take on other people's kids. I even want to take a certain passage and make laminated card to hand out at work to the parents of my patients. Of course, it would immediately get me fired for my attitude. LOL.
> 
> Next up is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should be a quick read, and then will have to choose either Stephanie or Sookie.


I vote Sookie but if you go Steffie, skip "


Spoiler



Twuntlight"


 and try out "The Host". I thought it was good.


----------



## drenee

Just starting this in paperback.

 Finishing up this one on my K.

 I'm enjoying this author for a light read.


----------



## Guest

BWP looks interesting and the price is right.  I am so happy I got Whiskey Rebels while it was free.  They want. $9.99 for it now.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I vote Sookie but if you go Steffie, skip "
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Twuntlight"
> 
> 
> and try out "The Host". I thought it was good.


Actually, I meant Stephanie as in Plum. Then, I did something I should not have. I waded through several samples I had on my Kindle. I planned on only doing so to determine if I would ever read any of them. I put several on my "Save for Later" list, deleted a few and then I opened: . It hooked me and I bought it.


----------



## drenee

Vampyre said:


> BWP looks interesting and the price is right. I am so happy I got Whiskey Rebels while it was free. They want. $9.99 for it now.


I got Whiskey Rebels free also. And BWP is really funny. There are maybe six of Dale Alderman's books for .80 each. After reading really intense things all day, I love the laughs this gives me before I fall asleep. Hopefully it keeps me from having bad dreams, like dropping my precious K.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> Actually, I meant Stephanie as in Plum.


I hope you continue reading Steffie. She gets better and better. I just finished Ten Big Ones. Not the best, but still some laugh out loud scenes.

I also finished Agatha Christie's _Dumb Witness_ and started _Dragonfly in Amber_. Some books I've started I have to put aside for a bit. Too busy right now to do much more than Klub reading.


----------



## Guest

I will eventually go back to Steffie. I am kind of waiting to see if my daughter likes them enough to purchase them as DTB's. I got her the first three as a box set. I ended up reading them first. If she does not enjoy them enough to continue, I will get them on Kindle.


----------



## Guest

Deb: I hope you're enjoying The Hot Rock. Over the years, few book series have given me as much total pleasure as Westlake's "Dortmunder" series, and that was the book that started it all.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Actually, I meant Stephanie as in Plum. Then, I did something I should not have. I waded through several samples I had on my Kindle. I planned on only doing so to determine if I would ever read any of them. I put several on my "Save for Later" list, deleted a few and then I opened: . It hooked me and I bought it.


OOH That is a great series. The Dresden Files is one of my all time favorites. It's like Rockford files with magic.


----------



## drenee

Bacardi Jim said:


> Deb: I hope you're enjoying The Hot Rock. Over the years, few book series have given me as much total pleasure as Westlake's "Dortmunder" series, and that was the book that started it all.


I actually bought it based on your recommendation, BJ. And yes, I'm loving it. Thanks.


----------



## MonaSW

Vampyre said:


> OOH That is a great series. The Dresden Files is one of my all time favorites. It's like Rockford files with magic.


LOL - that's a good description.  I'm reading The Ghost Brigades.  There is at least one error in the book bad enough to report, a missing section of text, at least a paragraphs worth, possibly a page or two. Annoying. I have reported it, so hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## chobitz

Vampyre said:


> OOH That is a great series. The Dresden Files is one of my all time favorites. It's like Rockford files with magic.


I am on the 3rd book Vampy. I don't like him with Susan I like Murphy more  Please tell me he dumps susan for murphy!

OH! Have you tried this series yet?:


its alot like Dresden Files!


----------



## MonaSW

chobitz said:


> I am on the 3rd book Vampy. I don't like him with Susan I like Murphy more  Please tell me he dumps susan for murphy!


It gets ... complicated.  Thanks for the suggestion of the Simon Green books, haven't read those.


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> I am on the 3rd book Vampy. I don't like him with Susan I like Murphy more  Please tell me he dumps susan for murphy!
> 
> OH! Have you tried this series yet?:
> 
> 
> its alot like Dresden Files!


He would of but after Murph got killed, it was over between them

I am lying. I'd never give away a real spoiler, on purpose.


----------



## Vegas_Asian




----------



## Vegas_Asian

After that its:
this one doesn't set on the link maker
http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Twilight-Sign-Zodiac-Book/dp/B0010SENR2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1235365989&sr=1-1


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Figment

So I started to read  when the book club first started. Because I am a "linear reader", I found it necessary to plow on through to the end irrespective of the limited amounts to be discussed each week.

I immediately started reading , which, unfortunately I didn't like so well as the previous book. I had resolved I would move out of the Highlands and on to a little old fashioned horror.

Then I found myself "grabbed" by the final chapter(s) of Dragonfly, and almost feel that I should keep going until I complete the trilogy +2 (so far, with another to come out this fall)...I have already downloaded , but also have  calling out to me.

What to do; what to do...so many books, so little time!


----------



## Guest

You really can't go wrong with Pratchett. It may be a good break for you. Much lighter and funny. Just remember, Pratchett really did not find his Discworld voice until about book 3 or 4, IMO. YMMV.


----------



## Guest

Pratchett?  Never heard of him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> Pratchett? Never heard of him.


Don't worry. You wouldn't like him. Stick with Nora Roberts.


----------



## LDB

Didn't he have something to do with Scrooge?


----------



## Jeff

LDB said:


> Didn't he have something to do with Scrooge?


Oh yeah. I remember. Bob wasn't it? Tiny Tim's dad?


----------



## Guest

"God bless us, everyone."


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Hey BJ!  I don't really have anything to add to this thread (except that I'm reading Voyager and Living Dead in Dallas right now, and just finished Legend in Green Velvet by Elizabeth Peters.), but I wanted to say I liked your quote.  I had not noticed it earlier.  Or, to be more specific, I did not notice when it changed from 42.


----------



## Elijsha

I'm trying to finish harry potter before i get my k2 tomorrow.


----------



## kindlevixen

I finished the first book really really fast for some reason, so I am on to book 2


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hi All!!

Thanks to the recommendations of many others: I am stepping out of my usual book box and reading something that I never would have touched pre-Kindle and Kindleboards days!! I am 1/4-1/3 of the way through and I must say that I am thouroughly enjoying it!!


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> Hey BJ! I don't really have anything to add to this thread (except that I'm reading Voyager and Living Dead in Dallas right now, and just finished Legend in Green Velvet by Elizabeth Peters.), but I wanted to say I liked your quote. I had not noticed it earlier. Or, to be more specific, I did not notice when it changed from 42.


I just changed it today. The zillions of people all starting new threads about when they are getting their Kindles kind of inspired me to go hunt up the quote.


----------



## Chad Winters

BJ: "At first Ford had formed a theory to account for this strange behavior. If human beings don't keep exercising their lips, he thought, their mouths probably seize up. After a few months' consideration and observation he abandoned this theory in favor of a new one. If they don't keep on exercising their lips, he thought, their brains start working."

pot....kettle.....black.....        *sorry, couldn't resist this quote from the most "talkative" person on the Boards!*




(no offense intended BJ!)


----------



## Avalon3

A new author for me.


----------



## Jeff

​
EDIT: I finished this book and recommend it. The book revolves around events leading to and including Operation Acid Gambit which rescued Kurt Muse, an American held hostage by the Noriega government in Panama.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just started G.K. Chesterton's Father Brown Mysteries.


----------



## Brian

gertiekindle said:


> Just started G.K. Chesterton's Father Brown Mysteries.


Gertie,

Which version did you get (mobileread, Amazon, etc)? I see several and was wondering about formatting of the different versions. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Chad Winters

I got the Complete Works of Chesterton from Amazon which seems really well formatted.


----------



## Brian

Chad Winters said:


> I got the Complete Works of Chesterton from Amazon which seems really well formatted.


Thanks that was the one I was looking at but was thinking of going the 99 cent route if the Mobileread was formatted decently. I like free but I have found that formatting is important, especially in these complete works.


----------



## Guest

Chad Winters said:


> pot....kettle.....black.....   *sorry, couldn't resist this quote from the most "talkative" person on the Boards!*
> 
> (no offense intended BJ!)


The difference is that I actually have something to say when I post. About 1/3 of the time it's Kindle or book discussion, and the other 2/3 it is for the sole purpose of making someone laugh. But it still has a point other than simply to hear the sound of my own typing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brian said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Which version did you get (mobileread, Amazon, etc)? I see several and was wondering about formatting of the different versions. Thanks for any insight.


I got the 99 cent mobilereference from Amazon.



The TOC works, but the individual "books" contain several stories each. Those stories run one right after the other with no break between. It's a little confusing. The mystery is solved at the end of one paragraph, and the next story starts at the beginning of the next paragraph. A couple of ***** between each story would have been nice.


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> The TOC works, but the individual "books" contain several stories each. Those stories run one right after the other with no break between. It's a little confusing. The mystery is solved at the end of one paragraph, and the next story starts at the beginning of the next paragraph. A couple of ***** between each story would have been nice.


Mobipocket ignores page breaks in HTML source files, and most publishers haven't figured out how to work around that.

Edit: Added comma for Gertie. 
Edit 2: Added smiley so I don't get put on Gertie's S-list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Mobipocket ignores page breaks in HTML source files, and most publishers haven't figured out how to work around that.
> 
> Edit: Added comma for Gertie.
> Edit 2: Added smiley so I don't get put on Gertie's S-list.


 Just ignore me.


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> Just ignore me.


Never.


----------



## Lynn

Just finished:



Moving on to:


Lynn L


----------



## ScottBooks

I read this last night  . It's fairly complex for a Parker book. I'm finding Jesse Stone much more interesting than Spenser lately. This morning I bought this  and hope to start it tonight.


----------



## Harmakhet

Started reading Distant Cousin last night.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I just finished reading this. My mom had it a long long time ago, and we both enjoyed it. This was one of the first adult-like books I ever read (not in the sense that it's an "adult book", but it's not Nancy Drew or Little Women or something like that.). But, for all of y'all reading the Outlander series, this is a fun diversion too. And a slightly more modern look at Scotland. (but just slightly. I think it was published in the 70s.). I was surprised to see that a number of social/political issues in the Outlander books in the 1700s were still present in this book.
Enjoy!


----------



## zeferjen

Robin - I love the Amelia Peabody books by Peters. I will check this one out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

zeferjen said:


> Robin - I love the Amelia Peabody books by Peters. I will check this one out!


The last time I checked, they hadn't all been Kindleized. I'll have to look into the series again.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Actually, "Legend in Green Velvet" isn't an Amelia Peabody book.  Although I like those too.


----------



## Steph H

ScottBooks said:


> I read this last night  . It's fairly complex for a Parker book. I'm finding Jesse Stone much more interesting than Spenser lately.


Scott, thanks for the blurb on Night and Day. I just got caught up on the Jesse Stone books over the weekend, though I'm a price weenie and will likely wait until this one goes down a tad before getting it (I know it just came out yesterday). Gotta say, having read several in a row, that I'm _so_ over the saga with Jenn, and I'm hoping there's some real progress in the new one (not asking for spoilers LOL). I'm several behind on the Spenser books, need to get caught up on those one of these days...

I read  yesterday, at lunch and finished it in the evening. I liked it, though it made me a little sad due to the characters involved in the death (who died and who was involved with the person that died). Not sure yet what I'll do next, maybe .


----------



## robin.goodfellow

http://www.amazon.com/Fool/dp/B001NLL9NW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1235578172&sr=1-1

Woo hoo! "Fool" by Christopher Moore is down to $9.99!! I need, like, seven more hours in my day to finish up everything that must get done, plus read Voyager and now Fool.


----------



## chobitz

and this in DTB since they won't put them on the kindle:


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.webscription.net/p-987-the-hemry-ebook-megabundle.aspx

for the Sci-fi or military fans I have been reading through this John Hemry (not a typo!) bundle from Baen that is surprisingly good (the subtitle "JAG in SPACE" seemed a little corny, but they are very well done books)


----------



## Avalon3

Jeff said:


> ​


I loved that book! They should make it into a movie. I bought a copy for my daughter in MO and also for a friend here in Springfield, MA.


----------



## Guest

I'm on Storm Front now. I understand the comparison to Jim Rockford. They both get hit on the back of the head every time they walk through a door.


----------



## Chad Winters

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm on Storm Front now. I understand the comparison to Jim Rockford. They both get hit on the back of the head every time they walk through a door.


You are so right! Dude is a concussion magnet...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Vegas_Asian said:


> After that its:
> this one doesn't set on the link maker
> http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Twilight-Sign-Zodiac-Book/dp/B0010SENR2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1235365989&sr=1-1


Started this last night...when i should have been doing my paper. Promised myself that I would finish my paper before starting the third (and most recent book), but found out I will to read overwhelmed by need to finish schoolwork...AGAIN. LOL


----------



## dsalerni

I am still working on this book, about a radio operator who is the sole survivor of a downed transport plane in Albania during the Cold War.


It's a whopping big book, over 600 pages. It's not available on Kindle, but after I am finished reading and writing the review for it, I'm going to email the author and try to convince him to upload a Kindle version. As a DTB, it's heavy; it's expensive -- it really ought to go Kindle.


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm on Storm Front now. I understand the comparison to Jim Rockford. They both get hit on the back of the head every time they walk through a door.


Oh my bumbling Harry Dresden. I have such a crush on him right now! I am up to the 4th book and Jim he doesn't get any less klutzy. Sadly have the damage done to him is because he bumbles and blunders around.

Jim another reason I know you'll love this series..no sweet gentle vamps yet. They are mean and fugly.


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> Jim another reason I know you'll love this series..no sweet gentle vamps yet. They are mean and fugly.


Yep. I already met Bianca. Now THAT'S a vampire! 

And LR made that same comment to me before she put it on my Kindle.


----------



## kindlevixen

I somehow got started into Rachel Caine's vampire series tho I think its young adult? They are ok. I really want to get started on the new Kim Harrison book but I am such a sucker that once I start a series I really want to finish it before I move on.


----------



## russr19

i'm about to start A. Lincoln: a biography


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yep. I already met Bianca. Now THAT'S a vampire!
> 
> And LR made that same comment to me before she put it on my Kindle.


Oh um I spoke to soon.

 

Thomas (you'll meet him later) isn't fugly and not exactly mean, more sneaky and self centered. So there ARE some sexy vamps in the series..sorry Jimbo.

Those who have read the series:



Spoiler



Are all white court vampires sexy? Are they are all sex vamps and do they turn into man bats like the black court?


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Lalaboobaby

I'm reading Field of Blood (Jerusalem's Undead Trilogy, Book 1) by Eric Wilson.  Quite interesting.  Loving reading off of Nafertiti.


----------



## luvmy4brats

robin.goodfellow said:


> I just finished reading this. My mom had it a long long time ago, and we both enjoyed it. This was one of the first adult-like books I ever read (not in the sense that it's an "adult book", but it's not Nancy Drew or Little Women or something like that.). But, for all of y'all reading the Outlander series, this is a fun diversion too. And a slightly more modern look at Scotland. (but just slightly. I think it was published in the 70s.). I was surprised to see that a number of social/political issues in the Outlander books in the 1700s were still present in this book.
> Enjoy!


My daughter read this sample last night and enjoyed it. She'll be getting the book today. Thank you!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

luvmy4brats said:


> My daughter read this sample last night and enjoyed it. She'll be getting the book today. Thank you!


Cool! I hope she enjoys it!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Buttercup

I started Dead Until Dark the other day (a bit late for the klub).  It's not a book I would've ever picked up before Kindle but I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Harmakhet

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Ooo that looks right up my alley. Thanks for the link.


----------



## russr19

I'm reading Run for Your Life by James Patterson


----------



## Guest

Harmakhet said:


> Ooo that looks right up my alley. Thanks for the link.


I've read one of the other "Little Fuzzy" short story anthologies and enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

my currently listening to the joy luck club by amy tan. My professor wrote down the recommendation on my essay and immediately picked up the audiobook from the library after school. Wow there is a lot I can relate to in this book. Despite the fact my family came to the US a couple generations ago, I still see some situation that are very familiar to me. I can easily relate to the Joy Luck member's daughters as I hear their stories.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just finished the audiobook today. Its a great story


----------



## luvmy4brats

I was in the middle of reading Dead until Dark and Promises in Death (from Audible) and I stumbled across Still Alice today.

I was in Target, saw the book and whipped out Bella and one-clicked. I didn't even bother with a sample (and I never do that!) I'll be starting it tonight.


----------



## Guest

Vegas_Asian said:


> my currently listening to the joy luck club by amy tan. My professor wrote down the recommendation on my essay and immediately picked up the audiobook from the library after school. Wow there is a lot I can relate to in this book. Despite the fact my family came to the US a couple generations ago, I still see some situation that are very familiar to me. I can easily relate to the Joy Luck member's daughters as I hear their stories.


It never occurred to me that you might not have read this book. Amy Tan is a wonderful author. Several of her books are available on Kindle. I particularly like these 2:


----------



## Guest

I just finished Living Dead in Dallas. I really enjoyed it.

I have just started:. But, I am not sure I will stick it out. It has not really pulled me in so far.


----------



## Guest

I'm shacking up with a 14-year-old girl.


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm shacking up with a 14-year-old girl.


I thought you were mopping.


----------



## KeyboardKat

Re-reading 'Without Remorse' (Tom Clancy). Read it the first time so long ago that I had forgotten it all.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> I thought you were moping.


I was, but I started drinking and the pain is fading.


----------



## qotdr

I'm finally getting around to Brisingr. I feel obligated as I put so much time in the first 2 books. Can't say I'm lovin it, but I knew what I was in for.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently reading:










(for some reason, the Link-Maker gave me a "Not Found" message when I used it)

I've enjoyed his previous solo works, and of course, his novels that are co-written with Douglas Preston. I'm about one-third of the way through and it seems a lot like some of his other work. Still a fun read, though.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> I've read one of the other "Little Fuzzy" short story anthologies and enjoyed it quite a bit.


Jim, I've read all of these over the years and enjoyed them a lot. How's the formatting on this collection?

Mike


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I have just started:. But, I am not sure I will stick it out. It has not really pulled me in so far.


LR: stick with it. Marian Keyes is an AMAZING author! Her books always start out kind of "fluffy" and funny but about 1/4- 1/2 of the way in, they tackle a major theme and become incredibly thought provoking. My absolute favorite is Rachel's Holiday. Hands down. Please read it all the way though and let me know your thoughts once it is done!!

Edited to add link:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleKay said:


> LR: stick with it. Marian Keyes is an AMAZING author! Her books always start out kind of "fluffy" and funny but about 1/4- 1/2 of the way in, they tackle a major theme and become incredibly thought provoking. My absolute favorite is Rachel's Holiday. Hands down. Please read it all the way though and let me know your thoughts once it is done!!


LR, I agree with Kay. I'm not big on contemporary fiction, but I really liked _Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married._ I got to like the characters, especially Lucy. It was easy to see where Lucy was heading, but how she got there was a pretty bumpy ride. Give it a bit more time. She's almost a London version of Steffie.


----------



## ConnieK

qotdr said:


> I'm finally getting around to Brisingr. I feel obligated as I put so much time in the first 2 books. Can't say I'm lovin it, but I knew what I was in for.


I'm curious to see your review of this. I was a huge fan of the first two books, but could not get into this one at all and finally gave up on it. Part of the problem for me was that I had forgotten much of what happened in the first two books and that information seemed key to this book. I wasn't up for re-reading the first 2 just so I could understand this one.


----------



## Guest

Vegas_Asian said:


>


Cool! now that you're reading her books, you need to come visit us at http://vickipettersson.proboards51.com/index.cgi <just don't tell THEM you know me.  Just kidding, THEY love me.


----------



## meljackson

I'm glad to hear the comments about Lucy Sullivan. I started it awhile back and stopped reading it, just couldn't get into it. Maybe I will give it another chance. 

LR, how far along are you? I guess I will start again from the beginning. I didn't get very far the first time anyway.

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

luvmy4brats said:


> I was in the middle of reading Dead until Dark and Promises in Death (from Audible) and I stumbled across Still Alice today.
> 
> I was in Target, saw the book and whipped out Bella and one-clicked. I didn't even bother with a sample (and I never do that!) I'll be starting it tonight.


This one is on my wishlist. How are you liking it so far?

Melissa


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Saw 3 of these guys on 20/20 last night and had to read the book. Very good so far.


----------



## Guest

jmiked said:


> Jim, I've read all of these over the years and enjoyed them a lot. How's the formatting on this collection?
> 
> Mike


I've only read the first story so far. ("The Edge of the Knife") Formatting was so-so. Mostly fine, but there seemed to be part of one paragraph that was missing or transposed from some other part of the story, as it made no sense in context. Also a couple of huge page breaks before illustrations. I'd give it a 7.

But waddya want for 89 cents?


----------



## Guest

patchymama said:


>


Ahhh! the reason for my trip to Charlotte. I am trying to read it slowly but the book is winning. It's so good and I love the Hallows.

I wanted to ask Kim if Harry Potter was a fictional character or based on a real person in her world but I didn't get to.  I'll ask in her Drama Box when I get my computer back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mostly fine, but there seemed to be part of one paragraph that was missing or transposed from some other part of the story, as it made no sense in context.


I've seen that in DTBs, too. Sometimes you don't get the rest of the paragraph until the next page, and other times, it's just a sentence misplaced a couple of lines down. Annoying.


----------



## Guest

I gave up on the Lucy Sullivan for multiple reasons. 1) It was on DD's new(used) Kindle 2) She gave me puppy dog eyes so I would give it to her now 3) Just was not getting into it. 

Now, back to my old dilemma with new twist. Sookie (3), Stephanie (4) or Harry (2). Hmmmmmmmm. May have to do eenie, meenie, minie, mo.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Sookie 3 has a shower scene that is so worth reading.....


----------



## Guest

KindleKay said:


> Sookie 3 has a shower scene that is so worth reading.....


Yeah, I heard something about that. That is kinda the way I am leaning right now.

Although, I did love the shower scene in Plum 1. I found it quite hilarious. Poor Stephanie.


----------



## dfwillia

I am enjoying the Southern Vampire series by Charlaine Harris and have just started #2, Living Dead in Dallas. Looks like another late night (or early morning) with my K2, Dewey. Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I have a growing wish list. I am reading this weekend and my housework is suffering


----------



## robin.goodfellow

The good news is that Sookie doesn't accidentally get handcuffed to her own shower curtain rod.  But I don't think I'm woman enough to choose between Eric and Ranger.  My heavens.  The temptations.....


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> The good news is that Sookie doesn't accidentally get handcuffed to her own shower curtain rod. But I don't think I'm woman enough to choose between Eric and Ranger. My heavens. The temptations.....


I don't think it was an "accident". But, it sure made for a funny episode.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> I gave up on the Lucy Sullivan for multiple reasons. 1) It was on DD's new(used) Kindle 2) She gave me puppy dog eyes so I would give it to her now 3) Just was not getting into it.
> 
> Now, back to my old dilemma with new twist. Sookie (3), Stephanie (4) or Harry (2). Hmmmmmmmm. May have to do eenie, meenie, minie, mo.


Or Swan Song.


----------



## MineKinder

Just finished my first book on Kindle, "Still Alice". Now I am starting "Hurry Down Sunshine".
I love reading on my new Kindle 2, its so much nicer to hold than a DTB!


----------



## bkworm8it

Finished 'The Bear Trap' Bethany K. Scanion - feedbooks.com and just started Jeff's 'Gone for a Soldier'

theresam


----------



## kindlevixen

Vampyre said:


> Ahhh! the reason for my trip to Charlotte. I am trying to read it slowly but the book is winning. It's so good and I love the Hallows.
> 
> I wanted to ask Kim if Harry Potter was a fictional character or based on a real person in her world but I didn't get to.  I'll ask in her Drama Box when I get my computer back.


I just finished it.... It was definitely good, tho it didnt read as smooth for me as her past books have. It isn't my favorite of the series, but I enjoyed it! I am eager for the next one tho LOL

Now I have moved on to Vicki Pettersson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Vampyre said:


> Cool! now that you're reading her books, you need to come visit us at http://vickipettersson.proboards51.com/index.cgi <just don't tell THEM you know me.  Just kidding, THEY love me.


I joined while you were seeing Kim! lol. Look in the intro thread and I did mention you. lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian

LuckyRainbow said:


> It never occurred to me that you might not have read this book. Amy Tan is a wonderful author. Several of her books are available on Kindle. I particularly like these 2:


I just staked claim on the audiobooks via library website. lol. Thanks for the recommendation LR!


----------



## Guest

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just staked claim on the audiobooks via library website. lol. Thanks for the recommendation LR!


Like my beloved, I'm surprised you haven't already discovered Tan.

She's one of the good ones.

Expect to cry a lot, sing a lot, and re-investigate your roots.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

well its one of those authors I've been meaning to get to for year, but never did. I'm the only reader in the family...so I never really got recommendations often. It wasn't until I joined the kindleboard did I start to read serious books. Before the kindle, I stuck to the same genre or manga/comics. I wish I had read her books eariler.


----------



## Guest

Vegas_Asian said:


> well its one of those authors I've been meaning to get to for year, but never did. I'm the only reader in the family...so I never really got recommendations often. It wasn't until I joined the kindleboard did I start to read serious books. Before the kindle, I stuck to the same genre or manga/comics. I wish I had read her books eariler.


Talk to LR. She's... well, she's LR, and a huge Tan fan. (Despite the fact that she's an Anglo-mutt.) She can offer lots of Tan advice/recommendations/opinions.


----------



## Guest

patchymama said:


> I just finished it.... It was definitely good, tho it didnt read as smooth for me as her past books have. It isn't my favorite of the series, but I enjoyed it! I am eager for the next one tho LOL
> 
> Now I have moved on to Vicki Pettersson


Now, you must join VA and me over on "Showgirl's web site.

http://vickipettersson.proboards51.com/index.cgi

Vicki is very nice and we also talk about other authors and their books as well. Jeaneine Frost is one of Vicki's friends and she posts there regularly.

Then there is Debim. She is Charlaine Harris's continuity checker and a lot of fun.

It's a very relaxed forum and a lot of fun.



Vegas_Asian said:


> I joined while you were seeing Kim! lol. Look in the intro thread and I did mention you. lol


I saw that just a few min ago. Looks like you're a hit. Look out for spoilers though. Most are in their respective threads so it's not too bad.


----------



## Steph H

I got Silent in the Grave  and Silent in the Sanctuary after the second one was free this last week (sorry, but it's not free anymore) and read the first one Friday and the second one yesterday. Really enjoyed them both, even more than I expected to. The third one, Silent on the Moor , was released today and I pre-ordered it yesterday; it's now downloaded and waiting for me to start reading sometime later today after I pay bills and take care of other pesky chores. 

Also yesterday, I read The Spellman Files  after finishing the second Silent book; this one was recommended here on KB within the last week or so. Quite amusing, likened to Stephanie Plum novels on KB and on Amazon, and also the family within the story was compared to the family on the sadly departed TV show Arrested Development in a review on Amazon -- rightly so, I think, after having read it. I've also gotten the second book in the series, Curse of the Spellmans (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010SGRU8, sorry but the link-maker isn't picking this one up) to start on after I finish Silent on the Moor.


----------



## jennyoh

I'm reading this book right now. It's the first book I've read since getting my Kindle a week ago. Prior to this I've read a few samples, surfed the 'net, and read the news.

I'm really enjoying it. I read for an hour or so before bed each night, and am looking forward to seeing how it all turns out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jennyoh said:


> I'm reading this book right now. It's the first book I've read since getting my Kindle a week ago. Prior to this I've read a few samples, surfed the 'net, and read the news.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it. I read for an hour or so before bed each night, and am looking forward to seeing how it all turns out!


I thought it was really well written, but I haven't finished it yet. I'm getting to scattered. Thanks for reminding me I need to get back to it.


----------



## Guest

I'm just not a fan of rap, ghostlly or otherwise.


----------



## Figment

Finished up  on Friday night, and have to say I can understand why it is folks re-read and re-read and re-read it. I was tempted to start it again.

Then moved on and read _UR_ by Stephen King, which I have to admit I found a bit disappointing. (Perhaps had I ever read his _Dark Tower_ series I would have felt more of an insider.)

Now I am reading  (Sorry, but I couldn't find the Kindle Link, although it is something available for Kindle.) This is something I'm enjoying way more than I would have thought I would. I'm not generally a sci-fi type of person.


----------



## Guest

Figment: Now you may understand my love for The Discworld. Good Omens was Mostly Pratchett.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I just downloaded and began, at Robin's suggestion:



I did some investigating to make sure that is wasn't going to be blasphemy and irritate me, being a Christian. So far, my opinion is that the author does not blasphemies Jesus in any way...in fact, he holds true to the person Jesus was. It is merely Jesus' BFF Biff, that is hilarious and makes Jesus' teenage years realistic....I have laughed out loud several times. It is definitely not for everyone, but if you have a sense of humor and believe that God does too, it would recommend it so far....It IS fiction, for goodness sake!!


----------



## Guest

Figment said:


> Finished up  on Friday night, and have to say I can understand why it is folks re-read and re-read and re-read it. I was tempted to start it again.
> 
> Then moved on and read _UR_ by Stephen King, which I have to admit I found a bit disappointing. (Perhaps had I ever read his _Dark Tower_ series I would have felt more of an insider.)
> 
> Now I am reading  (Sorry, but I couldn't find the Kindle Link, although it is something available for Kindle.) This is something I'm enjoying way more than I would have thought I would. I'm not generally a sci-fi type of person.


I really liked the Host. I am glad to see she can actually write something good. I didn't like Twilight and wasn't even able to finish it.


----------



## chobitz

KindleKay said:


> I just downloaded and began, at Robin's suggestion:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some investigating to make sure that is wasn't going to be blasphemy and irritate me, being a Christian. So far, my opinion is that the author does not blasphemies Jesus in any way...in fact, he holds true to the person Jesus was. It is merely Jesus' BFF Biff, that is hilarious and makes Jesus' teenage years realistic....I have laughed out loud several times. It is definitely not for everyone, but if you have a sense of humor and believe that God does too, it would recommend it so far....It IS fiction, for goodness sake!!


I'm glad you are liking it. Its my favorite Moore book. There is a scene later involving a Yeti that should make you cry. It made me cry!

I really don't think its sacriligious either. If anything it just adds more to Jesus and doesn't really conflict with the bible (well besides Biff existing  )..

I am reading:


Its the first Dresden book not grabbing me. I guess I am sick of the Red Court vs The Council war story arc 

I am also rereading the Kim Harrison series:


I am so happy to reread about my favorite sexy pixie Jenks! I am going to reread the series so I can read the new one.


----------



## Guest

"He's NOT a savior! He's a very naughty boy!"

(I didn't feel like looking up the matching still from The Life of Brian.)


----------



## Guest

I started to say I need to get all of Kim's books for my Kindle.  I realize I have all of them in my book case but they are signed and I am debating on whether or not if I should read them or just get Kindle versions.  

If I get them all on Kindle, it will be the third time I bought the series, more or less.  At first they all were just paperback only.  She got popular so they made hard bound versions so I got them for signing.  Now I have a Kindle.  

I'd rather read them on my Kindle.  I wish they'd offer a bundled set like they did with Blood Ties.


----------



## Anne

Vampyre said:


> I started to say I need to get all of Kim's books for my Kindle. I realize I have all of them in my book case but they are signed and I am debating on whether or not if I should read them or just get Kindle versions.
> 
> If I get them all on Kindle, it will be the third time I bought the series, more or less. At first they all were just paperback only. She got popular so they made hard bound versions so I got them for signing. Now I have a Kindle.
> 
> I'd rather read them on my Kindle. I wish they'd offer a bundled set like they did with Blood Ties.


That would be great if they would offer a bundled set . I just bought the first one. I have not had a chance to read it yet.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

KindleKay said:


> I just downloaded and began, at Robin's suggestion:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some investigating to make sure that is wasn't going to be blasphemy and irritate me, being a Christian. So far, my opinion is that the author does not blasphemies Jesus in any way...in fact, he holds true to the person Jesus was. It is merely Jesus' BFF Biff, that is hilarious and makes Jesus' teenage years realistic....I have laughed out loud several times. It is definitely not for everyone, but if you have a sense of humor and believe that God does too, it would recommend it so far....It IS fiction, for goodness sake!!


OK- I am quoting myself because I forgot to mention that with this new read, I am totally utilizing (for the first time, really) the highlight feature of K1. I am highlighting the hilarious stories; the ones that I think I will try to quote to others in the future.

Really, the highlight feature is AMAZING! Makes the kindle worth every penny, you know? I can't believe that I am just now tapping into it!!! Go to "My Clippings" and there they all are for easy reference!! Wow!!!


----------



## bkworm8it

Steph H said:


> Also yesterday, I read The Spellman Files  after finishing the second Silent book; this one was recommended here on KB within the last week or so. Quite amusing, likened to Stephanie Plum novels on KB and on Amazon, and also the family within the story was compared to the family on the sadly departed TV show Arrested Development in a review on Amazon -- rightly so, I think, after having read it. I've also gotten the second book in the series, Curse of the Spellmans (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010SGRU8, sorry but the link-maker isn't picking this one up) to start on after I finish Silent on the Moor.


I really enjoyed the Spellman Files. Though I couldn't remember the name of the book until you posted it here. I'm happy to hear there is another one out.


----------



## Steph H

Bkworm, perhaps you'll be even happier then to know that a 3rd book is coming out next week. No Kindle pre-order up yet, but here's a link to the paper version, Revenge of the Spellmans.

http://www.amazon.com/Revenge-Spellmans-Novel-Lisa-Lutz/dp/1416593381/


----------



## bkworm8it

Groovey!!!  Thanks Steph!!

theresam


----------



## kindlevixen

Vampyre said:


> Now, you must join VA and me over on "Showgirl's web site.
> 
> http://vickipettersson.proboards51.com/index.cgi
> 
> Vicki is very nice and we also talk about other authors and their books as well. Jeaneine Frost is one of Vicki's friends and she posts there regularly.
> 
> Then there is Debim. She is Charlaine Harris's continuity checker and a lot of fun.
> 
> It's a very relaxed forum and a lot of fun.
> 
> I saw that just a few min ago. Looks like you're a hit. Look out for spoilers though. Most are in their respective threads so it's not too bad.


Thanks! Ijust made my way over there  I love Jeaneine Frost's books too.


----------



## Guest

Oh my! I am gonna get so many brownie points!



patchymama said:


> Thanks! Ijust made my way over there  I love Jeaneine Frost's books too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

patchymama said:


> Thanks! Ijust made my way over there  I love Jeaneine Frost's books too.


just saw you over there!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> If I get them all on Kindle, it will be the third time I bought the series, more or less. At first they all were just paperback only. She got popular so they made hard bound versions so I got them for signing. Now I have a Kindle.


Oh! That would be nice! Because I understand that 3 Plums in one was released in a Kindle format.

lol, I'm glad that everyone is enjoying Lamb. I love that book.

"He invented Kung Fu which when translated to English means method by which short, bald guys can kick the bejeezus out of you."

"Why is it one can busta rhyme or busta move anywhere, but one must busta cap in someone's ass?"


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Robin!  Where is Plum 3 in 1 for Kindle?

{Running to Amazon.com to look...}


----------



## Guest

^^^ I'm definitely gonna read more Moore when I get to the end of my queue. I thoroughly enjoyed The Stupidest Angel.


----------



## Guest

KindleKay said:


> Robin! Where is Plum 3 in 1 for Kindle?
> 
> {Running to Amazon.com to look...}


----------



## Vegas_Asian

That was a great deal. love the stephanie plum series


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK, All, here is a relink since we are on a new page to the thread:



This is a SUPER deal and I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED these books....I want to buy them for Kindle but even this great price for 3 books will seriously eat into my March book budget so I am resisting....for now....


Spoiler



OK, you may know me by now...I will prob click before the end of this week at the latest....


----------



## jaspertyler

I just finished reading Watership Down this morning.  It was a good book


----------



## Guest

jaspertyler said:


> I just finished reading Watership Down this morning. It was a good book


My favorite.


----------



## ConnieK

Mine too!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Never read it....but I just went to Amazon to request it in Kindle format!!!  I know that there are others out there wanting it, too!!


----------



## Guest

ConnieK said:


> Mine too!


Actually, there are maybe 20 of us regular members who call it our favorite book ever.


----------



## ConnieK

Bacardi Jim said:


> Actually, there are maybe 20 of us regular members who call it our favorite book ever.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## ginaf20697

I love this thread but I need to go get these books at the library so I don't go broke.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> Actually, there are maybe 20 of us regular members who call it our favorite book ever.


I'm posting this to horrify Jim: I've never read _Watership Down_. 

Mike


----------



## meljackson

jmiked said:


> I'm posting this to horrify Jim: I've never read _Watership Down_.
> 
> Mike


Me either. What is it? LOL

Melissa


----------



## Guest

Mike and Melissa, you two are so lucky Jim is otherwise occupied at the moment. I guess I am really the lucky one as I would have to clean up the mess from his exploding head.


----------



## jennyoh

jmiked said:


> I'm posting this to horrify Jim: I've never read _Watership Down_.
> 
> Mike


I started it several times but found it unreadable. I'll probably try again this year.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Watership Down?  What is that?  It is not on Kindle format so it must not be worth reading!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> Mike and Melissa, you two are so lucky Jim is otherwise occupied at the moment. I guess I am really the lucky one as I would have to clean up the mess from his exploding head.


Oh, no! Parts of The Big Chill and Chasing Amy could be all over the floor and walls.!!


----------



## Harmakhet

Finished UR and while working on it I got the urge to start on the Darktower series again.  Hadn't read the first book in years (and he has revised it since then).

Also enjoying Distant Cousin still...thanks for writing it Al.


----------



## Guest

> Oh, no! Parts of The Big Chill and Chasing Amy could be all over the floor and walls.!!


Ewww.... lesbian pot goo!!!


----------



## Guest

And, for the last time, Chasing Amy _does not_ continually run in my mental multiplex.

But I really, really love the movie.


----------



## nelamvr6

Just started Coraline, by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Avalon3

jennyoh said:


> I started it several times but found it unreadable. I'll probably try again this year.


I read it for the first time in 1997. Give yourself a chance to get into it a little bit more. I'm Klicking for it to be added to the Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon3 said:


> I read it for the first time in 1997. Give yourself a chance to get into it a little bit more. I'm Klicking for it to be added to the Kindle.


I read Watership Down and enjoyed it very much. I just wish I had known a little bit more about it before I started reading it.


----------



## jaspertyler

I had tried to read it before but picked it up earlier this week before Kindle 2 arrived and fell right into it.  It was really very good.    We also have Tales from Watership Down, but I want to play with Kindle!


----------



## Avalon3

This is the second book by Mary Ellen Huges.


----------



## Leslie

KindleKay said:


> Watership Down? What is that? It is not on Kindle format so it must not be worth reading!!!


Watership Down is a wonderful book that I read for the first time in the summer of 1975. I was working as a counselor at a summer camp and one of my campers received a care package from home that included a bunch of books...including WD. She lent it to me because she could only ready one book at a time...LOL.

Of all the books I have read in my life, WD has the most perfect ending of any book I have ever read. It is absolutely the best. Spiritual.

Interestingly, I have never read it again (all the way through) since that first reading. I have read bits and pieces but I think that I want to hold that first, best experience in my mind.

My sadness is that I have tried to get my children to read it...no luck yet. My son Lance is the avid reader. If I could push it to his Kindle, he'd probably read it. I did buy him the paperback a few years ago but he wasn't interested.

Whatever you do, stay away from the movie.

L


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> Watership Down is a wonderful book that I read for the first time in the summer of 1975. I was working as a counselor at a summer camp and one of my campers received a care package from home that included a bunch of books...including WD. She lent it to me because she could only ready one book at a time...LOL.
> 
> Of all the books I have read in my life, WD has the most perfect ending of any book I have ever read. It is absolutely the best. Spiritual.
> 
> Interestingly, I have never read it again (all the way through) since that first reading. I have read bits and pieces but I think that I want to hold that first, best experience in my mind.
> 
> My sadness is that I have tried to get my children to read it...no luck yet. My son Lance is the avid reader. If I could push it to his Kindle, he'd probably read it. I did buy him the paperback a few years ago but he wasn't interested.
> 
> Whatever you do, stay away from the movie.
> 
> L


I got one of my girls to read it and she loved it, and I think my other daughter plans to read it one of these days (not sure it's her kind of book but I knew my younger daughter would love it). I'd like to read it again one day - it's been over 30 years since I read it...I think...


----------



## Laura

I just finished The Birth House by Ami McKay. It is a novel about the struggles women faced in the early 1900's....the struggles of controlling their own bodies, new doctors promising painless childbirth, and protecting their rights as women during the World War I era. It is a quick read and enjoyable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Of all the books I have read in my life, WD has the most perfect ending of any book I have ever read. It is absolutely the best. Spiritual.


Very uplifting. The ending just absolutely warmed my heart.



> Whatever you do, stay away from the movie.
> 
> L


The horrible reviews the movie received are what kept me away from the book. I finally gave in to Jim's constant posting about the book (that was a good thing, Jim) and got it from the library. Funny how a book like that can just get inside you.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I just finished Voyager last night. Now I'm starting Drums of Autumn.

Have I already mentioned Fool by Christopher Moore? I'm reading that one too.
http://www.amazon.com/Fool/dp/B001NLL9NW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236006566&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Very uplifting. The ending just absolutely warmed my heart.
> 
> The horrible reviews the movie received are what kept me away from the book. I finally gave in to Jim's constant posting about the book (that was a good thing, Jim) and got it from the library. Funny how a book like that can just get inside you.


I figure that if I can turn 10 people on to WD down before I die, my life will have been of value. You're #6.


----------



## intinst

Just finished those. About half way through this (in DTV):

All are very good.


----------



## LDB

We never were assigned WD in school or else I missed that week. The synopsis doesn't sound bad but I think I'd wait on it in Kindle version before tackling it. Anyone know if/when it will be converted?


----------



## LDB

Avalon3 said:


> This is the second book by Mary Ellen Huges.


This one looks interesting. Do they need to be read in order?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LDB said:


> We never were assigned WD in school or else I missed that week. The synopsis doesn't sound bad but I think I'd wait on it in Kindle version before tackling it. Anyone know if/when it will be converted?


I want to try it because of everything I've read here but I will wait for Kindle version also.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Me, too!! If we can get this on Kindle, Jim will be a happy man with his life's accomplishment exceeded!!! 



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I want to try it because of everything I've read here but I will wait for Kindle version also.


----------



## Neekeebee

russr19 said:


> i'm about to start A. Lincoln: a biography



Russr19: How is A. Lincoln? I'm planning to start that after I finish reading John Adams. I figure I should only read one president biography at a time.

Also just started 

And now, I will add Watership Down to my growing TBR list. I have a paperback copy that has been sitting on my bookshelf for years.

N


----------



## VictoriaP

Bacardi Jim said:


> I figure that if I can turn 10 people on to WD down before I die, my life will have been of value. You're #6.


WD is on my all time top 10 list, and has been since the third grade. Grounded that summer for something dumb, I'm sure, I spent 5 weeks not allowed in the pool--but Mom never figured out that I'd much rather be reading anyway!

Bummer that it's not on Kindle yet.  I reread it about once a year.

Current reads:



and

Whispers of the Dead: Fifteen Sister Fidelma Mysteries (Sister Fidelma Mysteries)

Third Wish is proving to be a very good, but not very fast read. While I typically scarf a Fulghum book in what seems like mere minutes, I'm finding so far that this one is best digested in smaller pieces (and it's massive). Hence the need for a second book.  The drawings within it also don't render as well as I'd like to see. Still, it's been a fascinating book if you like his style! I have a sneaking suspicion I may have to get the DTB at some point for the images though.

Not sure if my slower than usual speed on this one is due to reading on the K2 or not; I certainly ran through a bunch of Agatha Christies one after another over the weekend without a problem. May just be the writing style.

I'll also be interested in seeing how the A. Lincoln book is. And Fool by Christopher Moore.


----------



## kindlevixen

Finished book 1... heading to book 2!


----------



## Wannabe

I'm reading Mozart's Wife and really enjoying it.


----------



## russr19

Neekeebee said:


> Russr19: How is A. Lincoln? I'm planning to start that after I finish reading John Adams. I figure I should only read one president biography at a time.
> 
> Also just started
> 
> it is pretty good so far. Its I think a pretty easy read. I find I just keep reading till late into the night with it....lol
> And now, I will add Watership Down to my growing TBR list. I have a paperback copy that has been sitting on my bookshelf for years.
> 
> N


----------



## meljackson

Wannabe said:


> I'm reading Mozart's Wife and really enjoying it.


Wannabe, I loved Mozart's Wife! I can't until more of her books are available for kindle.

Melissa


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wannabe said:


> I'm reading Mozart's Wife and really enjoying it.


One of my favoorite Kindle reads!


----------



## Avalon3

When the price drops I'll buy this book for my Kindle. These guys were on Glenn Beck last night and will be on his weekend tv show. It's new on Kindle and the book is priced around $14.00. I hope it drops to $9.99.


----------



## Avalon3

I started with "Wreath of Deception" and last night I just started "Paper-Thin Alibi". I hope there will be more in this series.

http://maryellenhughes.jwbvideo.com/


----------



## Jeff

​


----------



## dsalerni

Wannabe said:


> I'm reading Mozart's Wife and really enjoying it.


I also loved Mozart's Wife!
And Juliet is a fascinating person to talk to!
We spent a weekend together this fall trying to sell our books at a festival in spite of a hurricane ...

I look forward to her next book!


----------



## paisley

I'm reading these two right now:


Little Giant is really nicely written; I'm enjoying it so far.


And I'm still reading Outlander, although the Book Klub has since moved onto the next in the series. Even though I'm 3/4 through the DTV, I broke down and bought the Kindle version yesterday. I was tired of holding a 600 page paperback, so that's my rationale. I'll donate the DTV to the library next time I go.


----------



## MarthaT

Mozarts wife was fantastic


----------



## melissaj323

Right now I am reading Salvation in Death by J.D. Robb ( I guess one day I will need to learn how to post the link) Also with everyone's suggestions I have sampled: Kim Harrison, Rachel Craine, Jim Butcher, Vicki petersson, and a ton of others.  I am up to about 7 pages in samples. My problem is that I keep adding more and more as everyone suggests a book! I am afraid that my kindle, PJ, will start to look like my bookshelfs did before PJ came into my life....overrun with books. So many books, so little time!


----------



## Chad Winters

Started with the free book 

Now I am on book 3, I guess that marketing ploy worked!


----------



## BrassMan

dsalerni said:


> I also loved Mozart's Wife!
> I look forward to her next book!


I just ordered it too. And may I add, Dianne's book High Spirits is also excellent!


----------



## WalterK

Starting to plug away at *American Gods* by Neil Gaiman.

- Walter...


----------



## Guest

WalterK said:


> Starting to plug away at *American Gods* by Neil Gaiman.
> 
> - Walter...


Despite the fact that it received the most critical acclaim, AG is far and away my least favorite of Gaiman's novels. I almost gave up on him after finishing it. However, given that I'd already purchased Ananzi Boys I stuck with him. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

paisley said:


> And I'm still reading Outlander, although the Book Klub has since moved onto the next in the series. Even though I'm 3/4 through the DTV, I broke down and bought the Kindle version yesterday. I was tired of holding a 600 page paperback, so that's my rationale. I'll donate the DTV to the library next time I go.


And they keep getting longer and heavier! The second one is over 700 pages and the rest are over 900 pages.  Thank goodness for our K's. You'll probably read it faster, now.


----------



## Guest

I just finished this  I can see why so many people liked it. I think I'll like the movie better.

I am going back to book 2 in


----------



## lblaase

I am just finishing "The Help".  One of the best books I have read in a long time.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I just finished this  I can see why so many people liked it. I think I'll like the movie better.


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3673.msg101948.html#msg101948


----------



## Tippy

I just finished reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See, and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Tippy said:


> I just finished reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See, and really enjoyed it.


One of the best books I've ever read!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just started



Detective/short stories for 99 cents on Amazon. Miss Violet Strange is a young girl who likes to solve mysteries. They were written in 1915. It's free on manybooks.


----------



## Kind

Never been a fan of that one unfortunately


----------



## dsalerni

Bacardi Jim said:


> Despite the fact that it received the most critical acclaim, AG is far and away my least favorite of Gaiman's novels. I almost gave up on him after finishing it. However, given that I'd already purchased Ananzi Boys I stuck with him. I'm glad I did.


Jim,
I'm glad to hear you say that, because I really didn't like American Gods at all, in spite of hearing great things about Gaiman. Maybe I should try another book --

Well, actually, now that I mention it, I did just read The Graveyard Game. I liked it up until the end. The whole resolution to the story was very trite and a bit of a Harry Potter rip-off I thought. I can't see why it won the Newbery.

Did anybody else read it?


----------



## Wannabe

Tippy said:


> I just finished reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See, and really enjoyed it.


I read that in DTB and really loved it even though it was really brutal in some parts. Beautifully written.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wannabe said:


> I read that in DTB and really loved it even though it was really brutal in some parts. Beautifully written.


I agree it was beautifully written, I felt as if I was there. I loved the friendship between the two women and felt as if I knew them. I cried and I laughed.


----------



## Guest

dsalerni said:


> Jim,
> I'm glad to hear you say that, because I really didn't like American Gods at all, in spite of hearing great things about Gaiman. Maybe I should try another book --
> 
> Well, actually, now that I mention it, I did just read The Graveyard Game. I liked it up until the end. The whole resolution to the story was very trite and a bit of a Harry Potter rip-off I thought. I can't see why it won the Newbery.
> 
> Did anybody else read it?


I enjoyed it quite a bit, actually.

My favorite Gaiman books so far are:\

 

Loved them both.


----------



## Wannabe

Avalon3 said:


> I started with "Wreath of Deception" and last night I just started "Paper-Thin Alibi". I hope there will be more in this series.
> 
> http://maryellenhughes.jwbvideo.com/


Just got all of them.


----------



## Buttercup

I'm now onto Living Dead in Dallas, book 2 of the Southern Vampire series.


----------



## Anne

Avalon3 said:


> I started with "Wreath of Deception" and last night I just started "Paper-Thin Alibi". I hope there will be more in this series.
> 
> http://maryellenhughes.jwbvideo.com/


I bought Wreath of Deception on Sunday.


----------



## Steph H

Currently reading book 3 in the Crimson Shadow trilogy, available as an omnibus of the whole trilogy for $7.99 -- quite the bargain!


----------



## WalterK

> Despite the fact that it received the most critical acclaim, AG is far and away my least favorite of Gaiman's novels. I almost gave up on him after finishing it. However, given that I'd already purchased Ananzi Boys I stuck with him. I'm glad I did.


American Gods is the first Gaiman novel that I've read. I'm about 20% through the book (I like the progress bar on the K2) and I'm enjoying the dialog. Not sure about the overall arc of the plot at this point and how I'll feel about that once I've completed reading the work.

- Walter...


----------



## Harmakhet

WalterK said:


> American Gods is the first Gaiman novel that I've read. I'm about 20% through the book (I like the progress bar on the K2) and I'm enjoying the dialog. Not sure about the overall arc of the plot at this point and how I'll feel about that once I've completed reading the work.
> 
> - Walter...


I loved American gods but some others I know didn't. I'm a mythology buff so seeing how he wove the story interested me. The followup (Anansi Boys) is also fun. Good Omens is still by far my favorite Gaiman (and Pratchett) novel.


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


> I enjoyed it quite a bit, actually.
> 
> My favorite Gaiman books so far are:\
> 
> 
> 
> Loved them both.


My favorite gaiman books are:


But his best works are his sandman graphic novels:


Right now I am reading:


I love Harry Dresden. This one has him guarding the set of a porn movie   Seems someone is killing off the crew with a curse.


----------



## julietw

MarthaT: Thanks so much for your good thoughts--As I'm still trying to break out of obscurity, all kind words about "Mozart's Wife" are definitely welcome. I got so close to those people--suffice to say my long-suffering husband had a lot to put up with in the 15 years it took to write.


----------



## Wannabe

I just finished The Tea Rose and then its sequel The Winter Rose. I loved both of them. They were recommended by someone on here-I can't remember who but thanks whoever you are.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I finished "Lamb" last night....recommended by Robin. I LOVED it! Super read! Funny, eye opening....not for everyone, but I just loved reading about how Jesus the teenager "may have been". Actually, the way Jesus was portrayed and the character traits the author put with him, make me belive even moreso that this portrayal of Jesus and me would have been great pals! I just loved it!

Now I am back on the search for the next "great read"...... <sigh>

I hate that.....


----------



## Guest

Have I mentioned Terry Pratchett?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> Have I mentioned Terry Pratchett?


Terry _who_? 

Mike


----------



## Guest

Taking a brief break from Sookie after finishing "Dead to the World". It is taking me a while to digest all that happened in that book. 

In the mean time, I am reading "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn". I always loved the movie and the book is much richer and deeper. Some of the most humorous moments could have never made it onto the screen when they made the film. 

Sorry for no links, can't make them on work 'puter.


----------



## Avalon3

I just started this new series last night.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I'm reading this. I read his blog on slate.com either last year or year before, and now he's published it as a book. I'm looking forward to reading it again. It's a nice, amateur approach to reading the old testament. He mostly kept his sense of humor on the blog, b/c he was very open about having not read the old testament before. It should be interesting.


----------



## chobitz

KindleKay said:


> I finished "Lamb" last night....recommended by Robin. I LOVED it! Super read! Funny, eye opening....not for everyone, but I just loved reading about how Jesus the teenager "may have been". Actually, the way Jesus was portrayed and the character traits the author put with him, make me belive even moreso that this portrayal of Jesus and me would have been great pals! I just loved it!
> 
> Now I am back on the search for the next "great read"...... <sigh>
> 
> I hate that.....


Have you tried aby other Moore books?

I would suggest:


What would a widower with a baby girl do when the grim reaper retires and decides the widower is perfect for the job. Very Funny! BTW did the Yeti scenes make you cry too?


----------



## KingRBlue

I am a big fan of books by authors like Clancy, Daniel Silva, and W.E.B. Griffin. Recently, a friend of mine suggested I check out another author named Andrew Britton. I bought one of his books-


and liked it so much, I literally did not put it down until it was done. Blew through it all in one sitting!

So, here I am with my new K2, reading another of Mr. Britton's books-



I was sad to find out, however, that Mr. Britton died in March 2008, of an undiagnosed heart condition, when he was only 27! So sad. I have 2 more books of his to go through when I finish this one


----------



## melissaj323

I just read a sample of Beautiful Lies by Lisa Unger....I am about to purchase the book!


----------



## MonaSW

Just finished The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde


----------



## Avalon3

melissaj323 said:


> I just read a sample of Beautiful Lies by Lisa Unger....I am about to purchase the book!


I read her first two books and have her third book on my Kindle to read. You will like them.


----------



## Avalon3

KingRBlue said:


> I am a big fan of books by authors like Clancy, Daniel Silva, and W.E.B. Griffin. Recently, a friend of mine suggested I check out another author named Andrew Britton. I bought one of his books-
> 
> 
> and liked it so much, I literally did not put it down until it was done. Blew through it all in one sitting!
> 
> So, here I am with my new K2, reading another of Mr. Britton's books-
> 
> 
> 
> I was sad to find out, however, that Mr. Britton died in March 2008, of an undiagnosed heart condition, when he was only 27! So sad. I have 2 more books of his to go through when I finish this one


I'm a big Daniel Silva fan and have all of his Gabriel Allon books on my Kindle. I have "The Assassin" on my Kindle with 650 other books and haven't got around to reading it yet. How sad to die at 27! In 1996 I was found to have a hole in my heart called an ASD or atrial septal defect. Surgery was done to repair the hole and my current physcian told me I was lucky it was found and repaired. I'll have to research Mr. Britton's heart condition.


----------



## LDB

My wife was born with an ASD and had it corrected when she was about 35. She's been fine ever since.


----------



## kindlevixen

I finished all of Vicki Pettersson's books and now am starting Keri Arthur


----------



## Avalon3

I never buy a series unless I start with the first book. Here's the order of the books written by Andrew Britton. Also most of your authors have websites. Here's the one for Andrew.

http://www.andrewbrittonbooks.com/content/assassin.asp


----------



## chobitz

I am continuing my love affair with Harry Dresden:


----------



## Avalon3

LDB said:


> My wife was born with an ASD and had it corrected when she was about 35. She's been fine ever since.


ASD is congenital and mine was caught and repaired when I was 44. The hole was patched but the damage can't be reversed. I was out hiking mountains 12 weeks after my surgery.


----------



## r0b0d0c

Avalon3 said:


> When the price drops I'll buy this book for my Kindle. These guys were on Glenn Beck last night and will be on his weekend tv show. It's new on Kindle and the book is priced around $14.00. I hope it drops to $9.99.


I've been following the price on this one, also - checking today, I see it's now $9.99!


----------



## Avalon3

r0b0d0c said:


> I've been following the price on this one, also - checking today, I see it's now $9.99!


Thanks, I was browsing the Kindle store last night and saw the price had come down. I bought it right away.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> I was out hiking mountains 12 weeks after my surgery.


What a bizarre side effect. Does your doctor say it will diminish in time? Just kidding. Glad to see that it did not keep you down.

My mom is reading either Fool or Legend in Green Velvet on her k1. I can't be sure. She hasn't said a word in more than an hour. I'm guessing she likes it okay.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am onto  I tell you these boards have totally expanded my reading tastes. I would never have touched this series prior to being here. I also plan on continuing to explore Christopher Moore after reading Lamb....another book that I would probably have never discovered without you all (well, Robin, anyway!)


----------



## Guest

What page number am I thinking of?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Bacardi Jim said:


> What page number am I thinking of?


I dunno Jim, what page number ARE you thinking of?


----------



## Leslie

MonaSW said:


> Just finished The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde


If you enjoyed it, or were intrigued, I hope you'll consider A Face Without A Heart which is a modern retelling of the story. Here's a link:



And here's a rave review of the book that was just posted today:

http://reviewsbyjessewave.blogspot.com/2009/03/face-without-heart.html

Enjoy!

L


----------



## jaspertyler

I just finished Autumn by David Moody, which was a free book.  I liked it a lot and wish the next book was available.  Oh well.

Now I am reading a Cheyenne McCray book on Kindle
and Drums of Autumn by Gabaldon on audio


----------



## Avalon3

I just started this last night.


----------



## drenee

, and still working on this paperback.


----------



## kevindorsey

I've been reading Tolstoi, or more like re-reading.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

kevindorsey said:


> I've been reading Tolstoi, or more like re-reading.


Which one?? I tried oh-so-hard to read Anna Karenina and got about /2 way through and just couldn't continue anymore....so wordy....so long....I allowed myself to let it go. I struggled with that.....


----------



## Avalon3

KindleKay said:


> Which one?? I tried oh-so-hard to read Anna Karenina and got about /2 way through and just couldn't continue anymore....so wordy....so long....I allowed myself to let it go. I struggled with that.....


In case you didn't know we have an older thread for books we've given up on.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1932.msg52750/topicseen.html#msg52750


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I DIDN'T know!!  Thanks Avalon!  I will go look...


----------



## chobitz

My love affair continues:


and for non fiction the kindle version of:


----------



## Kind

What am I reading as in right now right now .... TIME magazine


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Oh, cho! I am almost done with #2:


----------



## chobitz

KindleKay said:


> Oh, cho! I am almost done with #2:


Isn't it a great series?
I tried watching the tv series and it sucks so bad. The book series gets better and better.


----------



## pomlover2586

I Hope they serve beer in Hell
My Horizontal Life: A collection of one night stands


----------



## Guest

I had to take a break from the H. Beam Piper after finishing one of the novels in the anthology. It turned out to be a Libertarian screed, and I needed a respite before I jumped into another one.

So now I'm on this:


----------



## modkindle

Lamb is amazingly funny!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Lamb was AWESOME!!!


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm about halfway through this:










and I'm not sure I have the interest to finish it. Most of the book seems to be endless pages of the characters explaining things to show off how knowledgeable they are, without advancing the plot any at all. I enjoyed the first two books by this author, but wouldn't recommend this one.

Mike


----------



## chobitz

Be still my heart..more Harry Dresden:


----------



## Chad Winters

Just started the first book in Ian Douglas' 2nd trilogy of his "Marines in Space" series. Good military Sci-fi, as a former military man he depicts the inside the military part very accurately.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm reading Still Alice by Lisa Genova


----------



## Guest

Just started this: 

Can't wait to find out if this is the book when Sookie finds true love, or if she can at least make it though without bodily harm.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK, so I started last night with  because I thought that I could use a "fluffy" reprise from the Dresden Files (finished book 2 Sunday morning) BUT....with that, I guess you get what you pay for  I gave it up after just a few, short chapters and have just begun  Instead of a "fulffy" reprive, I guess I will be getting a romantic, heart wrenching, tear jerker!!!!

But then I am RIGHT back to Harry, Book 3!!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Lucky Rainbow, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Sookie!!!!  Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!  (I completed the series several weeks ago)


----------



## Guest

At least with "Bridges", you know what you are in for. Keep those Kleenex handy.

After I finish with Sookie, I will have to decide between Stephanie (Plum) or Harry (Dresden). I have loved what I have read of both of them so far.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Lucky Rainbow....That may be my most favorite choices although I don't know which to choose: Sookie, Harry or Stephanie.  Those are my TOP series!!!  The only one that I would throw up there is the Mitford series by Jan Karon.  Father Tim is in that group, even if he wouldn't exactly "fit in" with that group


----------



## jpmorgan49

I have been reading two books, "Strangers in Death" by JD Robb and "Origin of the Species" by Charles Darwin.  I FINALLY finished Origin of the Species and it was a very difficult read.  I do have a Biology background but the read was mostly boring, factual but boring.  I did happen to glean a few good quotes from Charles.  I found it kind of exciting to hear Darwin make a statement for the first time that is now part of mainstream science. (yes, I know I weird!).  I'm close to finishing Robb and I'll move on to a free book I downloaded called "Dourado", it sounds exciting.....
jp


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chobitz said:


> Be still my heart..more Harry Dresden:


Hey we have to be ready for the new book! Re-reading is good.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> At least with "Bridges", you know what you are in for. Keep those Kleenex handy.
> 
> After I finish with Sookie, I will have to decide between Stephanie (Plum) or Harry (Dresden). I have loved what I have read of both of them so far.


This place is making you dumber. 

Might be time for a break.


----------



## Sherlock

I just finished this one and enjoyed it, but it was different.


----------



## ScottBooks

I couldn't wait for Kindling anymore...I bought this .


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> Hey we have to be ready for the new book! Re-reading is good.


Ooh when does the new Dresden Files book come out?


----------



## Steph H

April 7, pre-order available for Kindle for $14.27 at the moment.


----------



## Leslie

I am still slogging through D-Day with the boys from Beford, Va. but I decided I needed a complete and total trash break, so I just bought this for $3.58....LOL. It's exactly what I wanted  (Not available from Amazon. PM if you want to buy, I'll give you the link.)


----------



## NurseLisa

I am reading "Keeping Faith" by Jodi Picoult. It's a good book.  After this book I want to start reading the Cedar Grove series (Debbie Macomber). I was in Port Orchard, WA over the weekend (Debbie Macomber's hometown) and got to visit her store and Tea Room!  It was absolutely the cutest little place I've ever seen. I've been off from work for almost 3 weeks due to surgery and I am scheduled to go back on Friday, so I won't have as much time to read as I have had in the past 3 weeks, darn it!  But I will make some time to read.......of course!!!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm reading _Her Majesty's Dragon_. About half way through and, so far, there is no plot. Temeraire (the dragon) is a very nice character, so I'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> I'm reading _Her Majesty's Dragon_. About half way through and, so far, there is no plot. Temeraire (the dragon) is a very nice character, so I'm sticking with it for now.


He even shares his cows with other dragons, right?

L


----------



## crebel

This is my first try at posting a link - even easier now than the video tutorial! I am just starting this book which I purchased because I couldn't resist the title. I think I may be purchasing the entire series after this!


----------



## TM

Just finsished:



Now reading Genghis: Lord of the Bow (next in the series)... sorry, no link, the link maker couldn't find it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> He even shares his cows with other dragons, right?
> 
> L


Yeah, isn't he sweet? Now he's letting the other dragons share his bath. I'm telling you, just non-stop action in this book.


----------



## Marguerite

I am reading Very Valentine by Adriana Trigliani.  So far I like it.  Sorry there is no link but I couldn't make it come up even though I bought it from Amazon


----------



## drenee

The link did not come up with the book through the Kindle Store. You need to click on the All to do the search.
deb


----------



## Marguerite

Thank you


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> Yeah, isn't he sweet? Now he's letting the other dragons share his bath. I'm telling you, just non-stop action in this book.


Well, the Officer in my book just charged with the Light Brigade into an army of Russians; I think we are going to have lots of angst as the Gentleman nurses him back to health.

L


----------



## WalterK

Finished up *American Gods* and trying to decide what to read next. After posting about authors in another thread I'm thinking about starting up *Revelation Space* by Alastair Reynolds (DTB as a Kindle version is not available.)

- Walter...


----------



## Kindle Convert

I'm reading *The Help by Kathryn Stockett * and having a really hard time putting it down! This is a bad thing, since I have classwork that I need to get done! It's like High School all over again...should be doing homework, instead, I'm reading a book!


----------



## busy91

*Veronika Decides to Die* by Paulo Coelho.
And I just learned that a movie is coming out about it. Go figure.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

gertiekindle said:


> I'm reading _Her Majesty's Dragon_. About half way through and, so far, there is no plot. Temeraire (the dragon) is a very nice character, so I'm sticking with it for now.


This is one of those series where I liked the first volume, then my interested rapidly decreased with every succeeding volume. I think I only got halfway through the last one (on loan from my youngest brother).

Mike


----------



## chobitz

I am still on the same dresden files book but I picked up this DTB last night at B&N:
Stephen King Goes to the Movies (the image was broken)


----------



## melissaj323

I just finished and and am starting.

**so excited! This was my first image post!!** I didn't know how easy the link maker was to use!


----------



## intinst

Alices's Adventures in Wonderland,  and The Lady Vanishes by Charles Sheffield


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just started this one last night.


----------



## chobitz

luvmy4brats said:


> I just started this one last night.


Jenks is my favorite character


----------



## zeferjen

Currently reading:



and this:



My first image links as well! I hope this works.

Oh, and I also just powered through all of the Twilight books. Easy reading, but pretty enjoyable. I liked how they ended.


----------



## Avalon3

I'm reading "A Fatal Grace" the second book in the Three Pines Mysteries by Louise Penny. "Still Life" was the first.


----------



## chobitz

I love me some Harry Dresden..


----------



## Steph H

I'm currently reading "Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo", available free from the author's website:

http://www.heatherwardell.com/polarbear.shtml

Nice light enjoyable romantic-type read, described by the author as a "commercial women's fiction novel".


----------



## kindlevixen

I debated between starting this and the Dresden files...but I am going with this for now!


----------



## Guest

Pretty brave woman to tattoo a polar bear.  Lemme guess: the Coca-Cola logo?


----------



## Anne

patchymama said:


> I debated between starting this and the Dresden files...but I am going with this for now!


Is this the first book in the series?


----------



## kindlevixen

yep!


----------



## KMA

Today, I'm reading In Spite of Myself by Christopher Plummer. It is campy, gossipy and full of booze and sex. He gives a wonderful feel for the Broadway of the 1950s and 1960s.

Yesterday, I read American Nerd: A History of My People by Benjamin Nugent. It was charming and interesting. I was a little freaked out to find people I knew quoted.


----------



## Anne

patchymama said:


> yep!


Thanks I downloaded a sample


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's still available for .01 (at least for this moment). I like the main character, Scott Waverly, and the story is intriguing. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I started this, based on a recommendation out of the Dead Until Dark book klub. And b/c it took me nearly TWO HOURS to get a meal brought to my actual table last night at the Cracker Barrel, I got to read a whole lot of it yesterday. It's interesting. Harper Connelly is both like Sookie Stackhouse and not, if that makes sense. I expect this will be a quick read.


----------



## Meemo

robin.goodfellow said:


> I started this, based on a recommendation out of the Dead Until Dark book klub. And b/c it took me nearly TWO HOURS to get a meal brought to my actual table last night at the Cracker Barrel, I got to read a whole lot of it yesterday. It's interesting. Harper Connelly is both like Sookie Stackhouse and not, if that makes sense. I expect this will be a quick read.


My daughter turned me on to Sookie, and she's read Charlaine Harris' other series as well - says she's liked them all. She's kind of partial to Sookie because of the whole vampire thing, though. They're on my list to read one day - think I have samples of the first of each of the other three series on Pearl to remind me.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Meemo said:


> My daughter turned me on to Sookie, and she's read Charlaine Harris' other series as well - says she's liked them all. She's kind of partial to Sookie because of the whole vampire thing, though. They're on my list to read one day - think I have samples of the first of each of the other three series on Pearl to remind me.


If you like them, come join us in the book klub! We're going to finish book 2 in the discussion Wednesday night, and then start on book 3 (Club Dead). But I gotta warn you, it's a blood-thirsty crowd in the SVM club. They're tearing through books faster than i can keep up with them (and I am their leader! Which way did they go?). lol, some of them have already breezed all the way through book 8, and are staring impatiently at the Kindle store waiting for book 9. We've revised the book klub from three chapters a week to one book a week. I feel like maybe we should warn their neighbors or something.


----------



## Christina

I just finished reading *Queen of the Road: The True Tale of 47 States, 22,000 Miles, 200 Shoes, 2 Cats, 1 Poodle, a Husband, and a Bus with a Will of Its Own*, by Doreen Orion:



and am currently reading *Honolulu*, by Alan Brennert:


----------



## ELDogStar

I am only on my third K2 book, but my first FREE book the first in the Kitty series.
"Kitty Raises Hell."

Also my first Lycanthrope and Vampire fiction.

Eric


----------



## Neekeebee

Just started A. Lincoln.

and Mr. Monk is Miserable.  (can't get them on LinkMaker)

N


----------



## dcom

Something I never read as a child...the classic *Treasure Island* by Robert Louis Stevenson.


----------



## bkworm8it

I knew I should have stayed out of this tread, well i've picked up 3 samples!

I'm currently half way through and enjoying it alot!


Should be reading:



I'm hoping for Amazon gift certs for my bday in April so i can get this one. Sorry I'm missing the book klub


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott




----------



## chiffchaff




----------



## Meemo

But this isn't the Kindle link - for some reason I can't get linkmaker to go to the Kindle edition...


----------



## chiffchaff

Meemo said:


> But this isn't the Kindle link - for some reason I can't get linkmaker to go to the Kindle edition...


I just finished this + liked it - one of the better ones in the series, I thought


----------



## Kindgirl

Neverwhere's protagonist, Richard Mayhew, learns the hard way that no good deed goes unpunished. He ceases to exist in the ordinary world of London Above, and joins a quest through the dark and dangerous London Below, a shadow city of lost and forgotten people, places, and times. His companions are Door, who is trying to find out who hired the assassins who murdered her family and why; the Marquis of Carabas, a trickster who trades services for very big favors; and Hunter, a mysterious lady who guards bodies and hunts only the biggest game. London Below is a wonderfully realized shadow world, and the story plunges through it like an express passing local stations, with plenty of action and a satisfying conclusion. The story is reminiscent of Douglas Adams's The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, but Neil Gaiman's humor is much darker and his images sometimes truly horrific. Puns and allusions to everything from Paradise Lost to The Wonderful Wizard of Oz abound, but you can enjoy the book without getting all of them. Gaiman is definitely not just for graphic-novel fans anymore. --Nona Vero


----------



## ladyvolz

TM said:


> Just finsished:
> 
> 
> 
> Now reading Genghis: Lord of the Bow (next in the series)... sorry, no link, the link maker couldn't find it.


Love this series. The third Genghis is being released 3/24. Genghis: Bones of the Hills - pre-order for 9.99

(sorry link maker couldn't find this one either)


----------



## Guest

Kindgirl: Neverwhere is my second favorite Gaiman, after Good Omens, which was actually mostly Pratchett. I hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## speters

"State by State: A Panoramic Portrait of America" by Matt Weiland and Sean Wilsey. A good ol' book, since there
s no Kindle edition.


----------



## KMA

http://www.amazon.com/Bonk-Curious-Coupling-Science-Sex/dp/B0011UJLC6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1237017391&sr=1-1

is my book of the day.


----------



## chobitz

I can't wait till next month's new dresden files.


----------



## dcom

sailorman said:


> Good book. I still reread that one every so often.


I just finished it and although it's a classic, some of the language in the dialogs was so difficult to understand, it made for kind of a tedious read. I did learn a few things though, like where the Long John Silver fast food chain and Admiral Benbow Inns got their names.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just downloaded:











I've been waiting for another novel about P.I. Thomas Black for 10 years, and now it's arrived. I found it by accident, and it made my day. The rest of the series (not Kindle-ized as far as I know) is highly recommended. I know what I'll be doing the rest of the day, heh.

It's Topaz format, but I've had no complaints about any of those that I've gotten in quite some time. It's also gotten mixed reviews, I'll post my opinion later.

Mike


----------



## MonaSW

Re-reading my favorite series in preparation for the new release next month. I'm on book 2:


----------



## Meemo

chiffchaff said:


> I just finished this + liked it - one of the better ones in the series, I thought


Love all the Kinsey Millhone books - this one is a departure as far as style but I'm liking it. I'm always hungry reading her books though - we actually ate lunch at McD's today & I realized as I was eating I should've ordered a QP w/cheese just to get that out of the way!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Meemo said:


> But this isn't the Kindle link - for some reason I can't get linkmaker to go to the Kindle edition...


I've read all the Sue Grafton novels about Kinsey.... as well as all the Marcia Muller ones about Sharon McCone. They are some of my favorite P.I. novels.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I've read all the Sue Grafton novels about Kinsey.... as well as all the Marcia Muller ones about Sharon McCone. They are some of my favorite P.I. novels.
> 
> Mike


Shocked and appalled!! What happened to our beloved Nero Wolfe?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

gertiekindle said:


> Shocked and appalled!! What happened to our beloved Nero Wolfe?


Still at the top of the list. I'm re-reading the entire canon. I just finished _The Rubber Band_ earlier this week.

Mike


----------



## kari

I'm reading Eclipse - the 3rd book in the Twilight series which I'm flying through at a rapid pace.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

kari said:


> I'm reading Eclipse - the 3rd book in the Twilight series which I'm flying through at a rapid pace.


mmmmmmhmmmmm...just wait until you start #4: Breaking Dawn...


----------



## paisley

I read Scars on the Face of God in two days--couldn't put it down. It has a finely crafted plot, as well as unique imagery here and there.



And I started reading Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice--a freebie, naturally, from feedbooks.


----------



## ScottBooks

I'm still reading this but now I can brag.

"By HILLEL ITALIE, AP National Writer Hillel Italie, Ap National Writer - Thu Mar 12, 7:41 pm ET

NEW YORK - The late Roberto Bolano's "2666" received the fiction prize Thursday night from the National Book Critics Circle."



I really wish this had been Kindled.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> Still at the top of the list. I'm re-reading the entire canon. I just finished _The Rubber Band_ earlier this week.
> 
> Mike


I just read _Soul Identity_ in which they talk about Thales of Miletus. _Death of a Doxy_. Now I have to read that one again.


----------



## kari

KindleKay said:


> mmmmmmhmmmmm...just wait until you start #4: Breaking Dawn...


I can't wait! And I'm avoiding reading anything about it as the author suggests.


----------



## chiffchaff

Meemo said:


> Love all the Kinsey Millhone books - this one is a departure as far as style but I'm liking it. I'm always hungry reading her books though - we actually ate lunch at McD's today & I realized as I was eating I should've ordered a QP w/cheese just to get that out of the way!


yep, I get a craving for QPs with cheese with this series, just like I dream of Krispy Kreme donuts when I read Stephanie Plum books!


----------



## Steph H

jmiked said:


> I just downloaded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for another novel about P.I. Thomas Black for 10 years, and now it's arrived. I found it by accident, and it made my day. The rest of the series (not Kindle-ized as far as I know) is highly recommended. I know what Ill be doing the rest of the day, heh.
> 
> It's Topaz format, but I've had no complaints about any of those that I've gotten in quite some time. It's also gotten mixed reviews, I'll post my opinion later.
> 
> Mike


Mike, I look forward to seeing how you like it. I haven't read it yet, but have the sample and plan on getting to it sometime soon. I read the Black series a couple of years ago and enjoyed it, and happened to notice a couple of weeks before this new one came out that it was coming out (like you, quite by accident). And no, the earlier books aren't on Kindle, I checked.


----------



## Steph H

I just finished reading Berserker, a sci-fi book available free this week for Read an EBook Week from the author's website at http://www.stevejordanbooks.com/ (you might still be able to get it today, Sunday, if you're interested; it's still listed free on the front page as of 1am Central, anyway). A fun read, I liked it well enough to purchase its sequel, The Lens, from his site and will probably read it next. It kind of reminded me of the TV series Firefly as I read it, which was funny considering at the end of the book he put in a blurb about his development of the story -- also available to read on his website, which I hadn't seen/read -- and mentions Firefly coming along after he first conceived of his idea and it being so similar.


----------



## intinst

Thanks, Berserker looked interesting so I picked it up.


----------



## BookBinder

Presently, I'm reading Mutiny On The Bounty......what a great classic.  I'm feeling as though I'm on the Bounty or one of the beautiful islands depicted, such as Tahiti, etc.  Never before have I felt like I'm actually there in the book, as with this one.  

I love books and movies about pirates and all adventures at sea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BookBinder said:


> Presently, I'm reading Mutiny On The Bounty......what a great classic. I'm feeling as though I'm on the Bounty or one of the beautiful islands depicted, such as Tahiti, etc. Never before have I felt like I'm actually there in the book, as with this one.
> 
> I love books and movies about pirates and all adventures at sea.


Is that the Nordhoff/Hall book? Definitely read the other two in the trilogy; _Men Against the Sea_ and _Pitcairn Island_.

I think I'll post them in our clicking thread.


----------



## chobitz

I am on an anthology kick now that I am up to date with Harry Dresden. Oddly enough I am not a one book at a time reader with anthologies so right now I am reading:



Mean Streets has a Dresden Files story that takes place between the 10th book and the new one next month.





Both have a Rachel Morgan short story in them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Read Boy in the Striped Pajamas yesterday and started this one. Found it for.01 under bargain books and I was hooked after the first 2 or 3 pages. I was up until midnight and can't wait to start reading today.


----------



## BookBinder

gertiekindle said:


> Is that the Nordhoff/Hall book? Definitely read the other two in the trilogy; _Men Against the Sea_ and _Pitcairn Island_.
> 
> I think I'll post them in our clicking thread.


Yes, that's the Nordhoff/Hall book.


----------



## Meemo

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Read Boy in the Striped Pajamas yesterday and started this one. Found it for.01 under bargain books and I was hooked after the first 2 or 3 pages. I was up until midnight and can't wait to start reading today.


Gotta love those "penny novels" - just one-clicked it - thanks Linda!


----------



## BookBinder

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Read Boy in the Striped Pajamas yesterday and started this one. Found it for.01 under bargain books and I was hooked after the first 2 or 3 pages. I was up until midnight and can't wait to start reading today.


I read Boy In The Striped Pajamas also and just saw the DVD yesterday. I always like to read the book first. The movie kept to the book almost exactly.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

BookBinder said:


> I read Boy In The Striped Pajamas also and just saw the DVD yesterday. I always like to read the book first. The movie kept to the book almost exactly.


I also read the book first. My hubby had bought me the DVD and now I will watch it. Definitely a book that stays with you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BookBinder said:


> Yes, that's the Nordhoff/Hall book.


All three are Kindleized and I couldn't resist adding them to my TBR pile. Wonderful books.


----------



## Avalon3

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Read Boy in the Striped Pajamas yesterday and started this one. Found it for.01 under bargain books and I was hooked after the first 2 or 3 pages. I was up until midnight and can't wait to start reading today.


I just went over and bought it for a penny. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I have to wait until I do another coinstar run.  I really don't want to charge a penny to my CC.


----------



## dablab

I am reading this. Great book but troubling.

Dot


----------



## Avalon3

dablab said:


> I am reading this. Great book but troubling.
> 
> Dot


I read that book last year after seeing her on Glenn Beck. It is a good book and I learned a lot.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

dablab said:


> I am reading this. Great book but troubling.
> 
> Dot


Yes it is very troubling and one that sticks with you. I enjoyed learning more about Muslim culture. I haven't read her other book yet but plan to.


----------



## BookBinder

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I also read the book first. My hubby had bought me the DVD and now I will watch it. Definitely a book that stays with you.





Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I also read the book first. My hubby had bought me the DVD and now I will watch it. Definitely a book that stays with you.


Absolutely stays with you. Be sure to also check out the other features on the DVD, such as deleted scenes, etc. Very interesting.


----------



## dablab

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Yes it is very troubling and one that sticks with you. I enjoyed learning more about Muslim culture. I haven't read her other book yet but plan to.


I will probably read the other book also. One of my good friends converted to Islam after her marriage and although she covers herself and follows other tenets of the religion her life is nothing like what these women suffered. I take this book as an example of cultural and religous extremism which can happen anywhere. Educating ourselves is our only hope at combatting the ignorance and helping each other.

Dot


----------



## Leslie

I finished my WWII book which was very good but after that, I needed a break with something that I could read fast. So I started this which I bought awhile ago when the price dropped to 99 cents.











I haven't read one of these in awhile. I think the last one might have been around the letter N or something.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I finished my WWII book which was very good but after that, I needed a break with something that I could read fast. So I started this which I bought awhile ago when the price dropped to 99 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read one of these in awhile. I think the last one might have been around the letter N or something.
> 
> L


I got tired of Grafton's endless descriptions of boring road trips and jealous of her quarter pounders with cheese.

Currently reading through all the Agatha Christie's that have been recently kindleized. Right now; The ABC Murders.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> I got tired of Grafton's endless descriptions of boring road trips and jealous of her quarter pounders with cheese.
> 
> Currently reading through all the Agatha Christie's that have been recently kindleized. Right now; The ABC Murders.


Someone here posted that this was one of the better ones in recent years. Maybe I didn't miss anything between N and T. We'll see. So far it is okay -- I wasn't expecting literature, after all. 

L


----------



## Sherlock

I just checked out the sample for this last night. It was pretty good so I 1-clicked and kept right on reading. That's the first time I did that since I got my Kindle because when it came I already had books in que to download. It was way cool! Love my Kindle!


----------



## tlrowley

Sherlock said:


>


That's my favorite series. I bought all of them in Kindle, in spite of the fact that I had most of them in paper, and in spite of the fact that 4(?) of them were in Topaz format - and I hate Topaz!!!


----------



## paisley

I'm really enjoying this one so far. It's a lighthearted romance with a good sense of humor, even though it has some serious themes running through it. Apparently Susan Wiggs has written a bunch of books, but this is the first time I've "discovered" her--which is nice, since I can jump to another book of hers right after this one, if I like.


----------



## zeferjen

Leslie said:


> Someone here posted that this was one of the better ones in recent years. Maybe I didn't miss anything between N and T. We'll see. So far it is okay -- I wasn't expecting literature, after all.
> 
> L


Leslie - I agree that this is one of the better ones. It definitely is an easier read, as well.

I am reading 

and trying to catch up to the book club so I can join 

I am really enjoying the main character. She is feisty and adventurous. This is an easy read, but an enjoyable one.


----------



## Avalon3

Avalon3 said:


> I'm reading "A Fatal Grace" the second book in the Three Pines Mysteries by Louise Penny. "Still Life" was the first.


I'm reading "The Cruelest Month" the third book in the Three Pines Mysteries by Louise Penny.


----------



## Wheezie

I am reading the Reincarnationist. It was a freebie a while back but I am just getting to it. I am about 2/3 of the way through and so far it is a good read. I am liking it so much that I purchased the next one by the same author- The Memorist.


----------



## busy91

Currently reading

*Beasts of New York by Jon Evans*
http://www.beastsofnewyork.com/

It only comes in ebook format.


----------



## Jeff

Guests of the Ayatollah​
This book is not entertaining and gets into such minutia about the ordeal of the the hostages that I had to push myself to finish. Unless you are particularly interested in the events and are reading extensively on the subject, I would not recommend this book. As a reference book, Bowden's dogged defense of President Carter makes one wonder if all the facts are accurate.

​


----------



## Kindle Convert

paisley said:


> I'm really enjoying this one so far. It's a lighthearted romance with a good sense of humor, even though it has some serious themes running through it. Apparently Susan Wiggs has written a bunch of books, but this is the first time I've "discovered" her--which is nice, since I can jump to another book of hers right after this one, if I like.


I also discovered Susan Wiggs after after getting "Kindled". I read Fireside several weeks ago. You might want to check out "Just Breathe" also. I really enjoyed that one too!


----------



## Meemo

Finished T is for Trespass last night (good one) and started into:



My younger daughter got me reading Sookie. She's read all of them, my other daughter & I are both reading Club Dead right now.


----------



## WalterK

Checked Amazon a few minutes ago, and the first of the Revelation Space series by Alastair Reynolds has finally made it to Kindle.

Revelation Space

Looks like most of the works in that universe are now on Kindle. Yaaaay!







The Prefect isn't showing up in the Link Maker but it is also listed.

- Walter...


----------



## kevindorsey

Reading, "C++for dummies".


----------



## Mycroft




----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- so I finished "Waiting for Spring" and I HIGHLY recommend it!!  VERY good!  I even got the author as my friend on goodreads.com!  

I would recommend paying $3.19 for the eBook as I had formatting issues at the last 1/4 of the book, JUST as it was gettin' good!!  I wound up paying for it.....

(You could get the .pdf free on her website if you are super good at formatting, which, unfortunately, I am not)

Don't know yet what I will tackle next.  Am thinking Pacific Avenue which was all of $.01.....


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished "Animal Farm", yes for the first time.  It really was an excellent, timeless book...  I am now reading "Dark End of the Spectrum".
jp


----------



## bailey

Just finished 


and 


Enjoyed both very much.

Just started 


which seems thus far to be very well written and has captured me.


----------



## Elena

I just finished 'A Walk in the Woods' by Bill Bryson for my Book Club.  It was hilarious, I would definitely recommend it... yeah, I had to get from the library as Amazon has not published it for the Kindle yet.  But now I've started on 'The Red Tent' by Anita Diamant. On the Kindle of course!  Its pretty good so far, A LOT of juicy (Biblical) drama!  Sounds weird huh?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I read "The Red Tent"!!  Biblical juicy drama about sums it up....if you just started, then just you WAIT!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KindleKay said:


> I read "The Red Tent"!! Biblical juicy drama about sums it up....if you just started, then just you WAIT!!


I have this on my waiting to read list and your post excites me!
Waiting For Spring
Just started this but may have to start The Red Tent too.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yeah, Linda!  I have never been a "book" enabler before!  I usually hang at the accessories board for enabling!  I think that you will enjoy Waiting for Spring...VERY good!  As for Red Tent, well, that one just FASCINATED me...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KindleKay said:


> Yeah, Linda! I have never been a "book" enabler before! I usually hang at the accessories board for enabling! I think that you will enjoy Waiting for Spring...VERY good! As for Red Tent, well, that one just FASCINATED me...


If you haven't read Pacific Avenue yet... do! It is a great book and was .01. I read it yesterday. The link is back in this thread, posted it Saturday I think. One of my favorite things abaout KB are all the new authors and genres I am reading that I never would have tried before.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK, Linda, you convinced me.....I downloaded Pacific Avenue the other day and since I am between novels, off I go...


----------



## Neekeebee

I finally got around to reading 

which has been on my TBR list since I read about it awhile back on another thread. 
Short, sweet and touching. Had to read the DTB though, b/c in the Kindle sample, the images of the letters just didn't look right.
I think this will make reading 
(also on my TBR) a little more meaningful.

N


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Avalon3 said:


> I'm reading "The Cruelest Month" the third book in the Three Pines Mysteries by Louise Penny.


I read the first two as DTBs. I thought they were pretty good.

Mike


----------



## paisley

Kindle Convert said:


> I also discovered Susan Wiggs after after getting "Kindled". I read Fireside several weeks ago. You might want to check out "Just Breathe" also. I really enjoyed that one too!


That one looks good too (at least from the overall reviews and the book cover--I know, you're not supposed to "judge" the cover, but I don't like reading the summaries since they tend to give away too much of the plot)--so thank you, I'll check it out!

*********

[warning: slight tangent ahead]

Does that bother anyone else--too much detail in book summaries? Just off the top of my head, I've read summaries that go like this: After Miranda wins the lottery, she heads to New York City to purchase a post penthouse suite, where she suddenly finds herself the top executive of her father's advertising agency, since he insists that she do something other than playing Sudoku all day. She stumbles upon her twin sister--unaware of her existence--while roller-blading through Central Park, but after a freak accident with a horse carriage, her left leg gets amputated. She then becomes the first amputee to fly on a private excursion into space, and finally finds true love with Blake, the head astronaut on her flight. Tragically, she dies after ingesting wasabi peas, unaware of her severe allergy to them.

I've stopped reading book jackets and summaries after stumbling across too many details like that.  LOL


----------



## Kindle Convert

Paisley,

Just Breathe was the book that got me to start reading some other Susan Wiggs books.

As far as the book descriptions, yeah...some are alittle much, and some of the reviewers get alittle crazy telling every plot line and spoiler in the book,(it's like reading Cliff Notes) so I try to be selective and read a couple of lines to see if the major plot line is of interest and stop there!


----------



## tlrowley

paisley said:


> After Miranda wins the lottery, she heads to New York City to purchase a post penthouse suite, where she suddenly finds herself the top executive of her father's advertising agency, since he insists that she do something other than playing Sudoku all day. She stumbles upon her twin sister--unaware of her existence--while roller-blading through Central Park, but after a freak accident with a horse carriage, her left leg gets amputated. She then becomes the first amputee to fly on a private excursion into space, and finally finds true love with Blake, the head astronaut on her flight. Tragically, she dies after ingesting wasabi peas, unaware of her severe allergy to them.


Sounds like a great story - will there be a Kindle version available? 

Yea! another KB author!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Steph H said:


> Mike, I look forward to seeing how you like it. I haven't read it yet, but have the sample and plan on getting to it sometime soon. I read the Black series a couple of years ago and enjoyed it, and happened to notice a couple of weeks before this new one came out that it was coming out (like you, quite by accident). And no, the earlier books aren't on Kindle, I checked.


It was OK. I was a bit put off by what seemed to be random flashbacks, it was confusing. Once I understood what was going on, it was fine, though. I just prefer something in the way of more linear storytelling. Nice to see Thomas Black back.

Mike


----------



## Steph H

Thanks for the review, Mike. I may have to go back and read the last paperback *shudder* or two before I read the new one, just to remind myself of what was going on back then, even knowing that the new one is set 10 years later in timeline.


----------



## Avalon3

jmiked said:


> I read the first two as DTBs. I thought they were pretty good.
> 
> Mike


I'm almost finished with "The Cruelest Month". I enjoyed all of them and hope she continues writing the series.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My current read:



Small-town sheriff in Texas investigates crimes. I like the series, it's as laid-back as I am. 

It's a Topaz book, but looks pretty good. It's got hyphenation enabled. Anyone know if that's a Topaz feature?

The previous book that was Kindle-ized was:



Which I also liked. It had some formatting glitches.

Mike


----------



## melissaj323

I am reading


----------



## Leslie

> It's a Topaz book, but looks pretty good. It's got hyphenation enabled. Anyone know if that's a Topaz feature?


I just finished a Topaz book and it had hyphens but some of them fell in funny places, like the middle of words in the middle of the sentence.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Since posting my message, I have seen one or two unusual uses of a hyphen in this book, too.

Mike


----------



## Neekeebee

Leslie said:


> I just finished a Topaz book and it had hyphens but some of them fell in funny places, like the middle of words in the middle of the sentence.
> 
> L


_A. Lincoln_ has hyphens in strange places, too, but I don't know how to tell if it is a Topaz book or not.

N


----------



## chobitz

I'm rereading the Rachel Morgan series:


----------



## Leslie

Neekeebee said:


> _A. Lincoln_ has hyphens in strange places, too, but I don't know how to tell if it is a Topaz book or not.
> 
> N


There are a couple of ways:

1. Usually you can tell right away from looking at the font. Topaz books look like they are scanned; the font doesn't look like the usual "Kindle" font for books.

2. The file extension is .azw1 or .tpz.

3. The size of the file is usually much larger than a typical Kindle book, measured in MB not KB.

4. If you look on the book info at Amazon, it will only list the number of pages in the book, not the size of the file in KB. Most Kindle books include both.

L


----------



## Avalon3

Neekeebee said:


> I finally got around to reading
> 
> which has been on my TBR list since I read about it awhile back on another thread.
> Short, sweet and touching. Had to read the DTB though, b/c in the Kindle sample, the images of the letters just didn't look right.
> I think this will make reading
> (also on my TBR) a little more meaningful.
> 
> N


I read both and liked them both. I read the Reagan Diaries first.


----------



## revgroucho

I'm finishing up Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson--which is, without a doubt, one of the best novels I've read.



After that, I'm thinking about starting his Baroque Cycle--which is a massive trilogy of historical novels.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

revgroucho said:


> I'm finishing up Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson--which is, without a doubt, one of the best novels I've read. After that, I'm thinking about starting his Baroque Cycle--which is a massive trilogy of historical novels.


----------



## intinst

These are what I have going right now.


----------



## kevindorsey

I started reading Hillary Clinton's book 2 nights ago.  I think I will just stop.  Too many lies.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kevindorsey said:


> I started reading Hillary Clinton's book 2 nights ago. I think I will just stop. Too many lies.


I read President Clinton's big ole book in 2005, probably 800 to 900 pages DTB. There were some lies I'm sure but I found it to be very interesting and enjoyed it. I may have to sample hers.


----------



## Leslie

kevindorsey said:


> I started reading Hillary Clinton's book 2 nights ago. I think I will just stop. Too many lies.


Then you can go add that to the books you've given up on thread.

L


----------



## Neekeebee

Leslie said:


> There are a couple of ways:
> 
> 1. Usually you can tell right away from looking at the font. Topaz books look like they are scanned; the font doesn't look like the usual "Kindle" font for books.
> 
> 2. The file extension is .azw1 or .tpz.
> 
> 3. The size of the file is usually much larger than a typical Kindle book, measured in MB not KB.
> 
> 4. If you look on the book info at Amazon, it will only list the number of pages in the book, not the size of the file in KB. Most Kindle books include both.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie! Now that I think about it, a couple of other books I have gotten were probably Topaz, but _A. Lincoln's_ font looks pretty normal. I looked up the Amazon listing and all signs lead to non-Topaz. Don't know why the strange hyphenations, though.

In case anyone's wondering, it's a good book and I like that the pictures have been inserted throughout the book, rather than totally left out, as in _John Adams_. (Had to grab a copy of a DTB of _that_ one to see the pix!)

N


----------



## Neekeebee

Avalon3 said:


> I read both and liked them both. I read the Reagan Diaries first.


Glad to hear it! I'll start that after I finish _A. Lincoln_. My goal is to read four presidential bios (I guess _
The Reagan Diaries_ qualifies more as an Autobio) this year. After Reagan will be Theodore Roosevelt. (Still trying to decide on a good one for him.)

N


----------



## PJ

I'm reading The Runes of the Earth by Stephen R. Donaldson



I read the first Thomas Convent books years ago and was glad to see new books coming out 20 years later. Oh and you don't need to read the original books to enjoy these (although you may want to )


----------



## VMars

I'm reading three books right now. 

1) Dragonfly in Amber
2) Dark Summit
3) Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

VMars said:


> I'm reading three books right now.
> 
> 1) Dragonfly in Amber
> 2) Dark Summit
> 3) Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## ArmyWife

I just finished reading


----------



## Steph H

PJS said:


> I'm reading The Runes of the Earth by Stephen R. Donaldson
> 
> 
> 
> I read the first Thomas Convent books years ago and was glad to see new books coming out 20 years later. Oh and you don't need to read the original books to enjoy these (although you may want to )


Man, I remember reading those books 25+ years ago in high school, when the Second Chronicles were coming out. They were a big hit with me and my geeky high school band buddies.  Good times.... I've read them again since then too, been about 10 years I think. Might have to dig out the paperbacks one more time (since they're not on Kindle, dangit) and then hit the two new ones, I keep forgetting the new ones are out there!


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading: 
Love Walked In
The Mysterious Island
Tree Shepherd's Daughter (I actually saw this one on this thread somewhere a while ago and ended up buying it)


----------



## drenee

Loved Love Walked In.  I just gave the paperback to my girlfriend.

I'm still reading The Hot Rock by Donald Westlake.  
Finished a free download Aunt Jane's Nieces.  Definitely young adult.  
Starting Dragonfly In Amber


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Kind

kevindorsey said:


> I started reading Hillary Clinton's book 2 nights ago. I think I will just stop. Too many lies.


lol, how she was dodging sniper bullets during the Bosnian conflict when in fact it was a picnic and a tea party for her.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I just began, for the first time ever: "Wrinkle In Time".  I have to see what my 12 year old likes so much...although he read it 2 years ago!  It is his 2nd favorite after "The Phantom Tollbooth".


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KindleKay said:


> I just began, for the first time ever: "Wrinkle In Time". I have to see what my 12 year old likes so much...although he read it 2 years ago! It is his 2nd favorite after "The Phantom Tollbooth".


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Aravis60 said:


> I'm reading:
> Love Walked In
> The Mysterious Island
> Tree Shepherd's Daughter (I actually saw this one on this thread somewhere a while ago and ended up buying it)





drenee said:


> Loved Love Walked In. I just gave the paperback to my girlfriend.
> 
> I'm still reading The Hot Rock by Donald Westlake.
> Finished a free download Aunt Jane's Nieces. Definitely young adult.
> Starting Dragonfly In Amber


Love Walked In


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Links added


----------



## MichelleR

I liked Love Walked In -- appreciated how it went a different way than one might guess.

 <--- Kindle version not showing up in link maker. ::shrug::

Also:


And:


----------



## Marguerite

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Links added


I really liked this book too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Aravis60 said:


> I'm reading:
> Tree Shepherd's Daughter (I actually saw this one on this thread somewhere a while ago and ended up buying it)


Loved this one and so did my daughter. I got both books in the series and am impateintly waiting for the next one.

Here's the 2nd one.


----------



## JimJ




----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Loved this one and so did my daughter. I got both books in the series and am impateintly waiting for the next one.
> 
> Here's the 2nd one.


Thanks I just downloaded a sample of the first book in the series.


----------



## Chad Winters

JimJ said:


>


me too!


----------



## melissaj323

great suggestions! I just downloaded and. I am currently reading This Charming Man by Marian Keyes. (wasn't able to make it with link maker for some reason)


----------



## bkworm8it

Started reading:


Got it when it was very very cheap!

theresam


----------



## ConnieK

bkworm8it said:


> Started reading:
> 
> 
> Got it when it was very very cheap!
> 
> theresam


I listened to the entire Pendergast series and loved, loved, loved it! Preston/Child create the best villians. Hope you like it.


----------



## K2Lynn

Okay, okay...my K2 doesn't even GET here until tomorrow (3/20/09) Yippppie!!!  ....But....I wanted to share what books I have read pre-Kindle2 (I hope that's okay...). I LOVED all of these books:

The Thirteenth Tale
The Time Travelers Wife
The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society
Year of Wonders: A Novel of the Plague 
Water For Elephants
North River
The Road

...Oh, trust me...I could go on and on!!!  
~Lynn


----------



## libro

Lynn -- Congrats on your K2 arriving tomorrow!  I've read a few of the books you've listed and they were extremely good.  I haven't read Year of Wonders: A Novel of the Plague yet, but I can't wait to read it.  Since it's not on Kindle, I'm going to post it on this forum's "I Want This Book on Kindle" thread so that others will hopefully click on it, too!  

Have you already downloaded any samples or books to your K2 that you haven't read?  I'd love to hear.

Enjoy tomorrow!  I'm happy for you


----------



## speters

I just read the sample of Jaime Pressley's "Not Necessarily the Truth" and it's surprisingly good. She's very articulate, or had a great ghost writer. I think I'm going to buy the whole thing.


----------



## intinst

bkworm8it said:


> Started reading:
> 
> 
> Got it when it was very very cheap!
> 
> theresam


So did I, and it was quite good.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

intinst said:


> So did I, and it was quite good.


Good to know, I have it on my waiting to be read list which is getting very lengthy.


----------



## RangerXenos

I just downloaded 'The Tree Shepherd's Daugher', looks interesting. 'Neverwhere' is one of my favorite books.

I'm currently reading William Shatner's autobiography 'Up Till Now' (sorry, for some reason the Kindle Link wouldn't find it?); it's interesting, he's quite a character.









_--added image link. Betsy_


----------



## kari

I just have to say I love this thread b/c I get so many great book suggestions.  But it also means my samples list is a mile long and growing -- I'm not sure when I'll ever get to all of these great books!!


----------



## cincinnatideb

I'm reading Handle With Care. By Jodi Picoult. (Hmmm..I'm struggling w/the book-linkie-thingie)

I'm a bestseller junkie. That was my #1 excuse on why I needed a Kindle.

Deb


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

bkworm8it said:


> Started reading:
> 
> 
> Got it when it was very very cheap!
> 
> theresam


I liked these well enough to buy all the rest as paperbacks, and get the last four or five in hardcover. I think I started with _Relic_ (after having seen the movie).

Mike


----------



## cincinnatideb

cincinnatideb said:


>


Wow! Thanks ---Last Edit: Today at 07:52:14 AM by pidgeon92 » --

***Runs off to practice book-linking-things**


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

cincinnatideb said:


> I'm reading Handle With Care. By Jodi Picoult. (Hmmm..I'm struggling w/the book-linkie-thingie)
> 
> I'm a bestseller junkie. That was my #1 excuse on why I needed a Kindle.
> 
> Deb


A sweet, sweet friend of mine here on KB gave me this book from audible.com.  I started listening to it last night. Great for my daily commute. I'm loving it.


----------



## pidgeon92

cincinnatideb said:


> ***Runs off to practice book-linking-things**


You need to use the original link-maker for this one.... The book was not in the Kindle Books database, which is why you couldn't find it in the Link-Maker 2.


----------



## Brenda M.

cincinnatideb said:


> I'm reading Handle With Care. By Jodi Picoult. (Hmmm..I'm struggling w/the book-linkie-thingie)
> 
> I'm a bestseller junkie. That was my #1 excuse on why I needed a Kindle.
> 
> Deb


I am reading this now and LOVING it!!


----------



## chobitz

I am onto:


If you love the sookie stackhouse series you'll like this series.


----------



## Brenda M.

melissaj323 said:


> I am currently reading This Charming Man by Marian Keyes. (wasn't able to make it with link maker for some reason)


I don't understand why the Marian Keyes hard back book is $8 and the Kindle version over $14!! I love her books, but will be waiting till the price comes down on that one.


----------



## K2Lynn

libro said:


> Lynn -- Congrats on your K2 arriving tomorrow! I've read a few of the books you've listed and they were extremely good. I haven't read Year of Wonders: A Novel of the Plague yet, but I can't wait to read it. Since it's not on Kindle, I'm going to post it on this forum's "I Want This Book on Kindle" thread so that others will hopefully click on it, too!
> 
> Have you already downloaded any samples or books to your K2 that you haven't read? I'd love to hear.
> 
> Enjoy tomorrow! I'm happy for you


I'm sorry "Year of Wonders" isn't out on Kindle. I hope you can read it because it was a good story about a little country town in England that gets the plague and how they deal with it.

I'm actually reading "Suite Francaise" on my iPhone Kindle right now and it's very good. Here are some others I have read PRE K2 so I'm not sure they are on Kindle, but worthy of looking:

Hitler's Niece
Rhett Butler's People (if you liked Gone With the Wind and want to hear Rhett's side of the story-nice little read)
A Venetian Affair
A Thousand Splendid Suns
Infidel by Ayaan Hirsi Ali 
A Drinking Life : A Memoir
The Last Wife of Henry VIII: A Novel
Odd Thomas
Forever Odd
The Given Day
The Devil in White City

I have downloaded "Still Alice" as my first book on my MY NEW KINDLE 2 THAT IS "OUT FOR DELIVERY" ON THE UPS TRUCK!!! Yippie!!!!

Love seeing what you are all reading--I'm taking notes!!!

~Lynn


----------



## Steph H

chobitz said:


> I am onto:
> 
> 
> If you love the sookie stackhouse series you'll like this series.


Maybe.  I don't know why, but even though I do really like Sookie and most other urban/paranormal type series, this one leaves me feeling "meh". I've got the last two prior to the latest release sitting on my Kindle unread -- since September! It just doesn't grab me the same as almost every other series has. Although I love Jenks. I know a lot of people here love this series, so maybe it's just me. And I have no idea why it hasn't clicked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo K2Lynn!!  I know you can't wait!!!  Be sure to share with us your new Kindling experience!

Betsy


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading Handle With Care too. It's really good. I'm trying to go slow so I don't finish too fast. I love Jodi Picoult!

Melissa


----------



## tlrowley

I read "Handle with Care" last week. While I really enjoyed it, I was disappointed that


Spoiler



it basically had the same ending as "My Sister's Keeper"


.

Thoughts?


----------



## bkworm8it

jmiked said:


> I liked these well enough to buy all the rest as paperbacks, and get the last four or five in hardcover. I think I started with _Relic_ (after having seen the movie).
> 
> Mike


I read Relic first and really enjoyed it. I didn't realize a movie was out about it. Or maybe I just didn't connect the dots, but I'm going to add it to my netflix.

So far with The Cabinet of Curiosities, I'm having a hard time putting the book down. Starts off at a good clip.

theresam


----------



## Rhiathame

Steph H said:


> Maybe.  I don't know why, but even though I do really like Sookie and most other urban/paranormal type series, this one leaves me feeling "meh". I've got the last two prior to the latest release sitting on my Kindle unread -- since September! It just doesn't grab me the same as almost every other series has. Although I love Jenks. I know a lot of people here love this series, so maybe it's just me. And I have no idea why it hasn't clicked.


I had the same problem reading this series after the 1st book but I did enjoy listening to it and since all of the books are available on Audible I have worked my way through "reading" the series. I have found that there are a number of books that I have been able to listen too but have not had the patience to read. Often they are books that rehash the previous books a lot, in the car I can use that time to think about other things. I did that with Robert Jordans books. Lots of rehashing there. I also did that for the Lord of the Rings, lots of description of the color of the blades of grass, wonderful stories, but sometime too much rehash or environmental detail. I like to get to the action!


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## cincinnatideb

tlrowley said:


> I read "Handle with Care" last week. While I really enjoyed it, I was disappointed that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it basically had the same ending as "My Sister's Keeper"
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thoughts?


I had heard the same complaint. But can't compare the 2. I was thinking of making that my next read....but maybe I won't? What do you think? Would I be disappointed?

Ooops.....looks like I'm confused. I was thinking  for my next read.

Deb 
**crossing fingers that spoiler text can't be read when it's quoted***


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

bkworm8it said:


> I read Relic first and really enjoyed it. I didn't realize a movie was out about it. Or maybe I just didn't connect the dots, but I'm going to add it to my netflix.
> 
> So far with The Cabinet of Curiosities, I'm having a hard time putting the book down. Starts off at a good clip.
> 
> theresam


Don't get too excited, they wrote wrote one of the main characters out of the movie.


Spoiler



Pendergast isn't in it.


 A pretty fair movie, even so.

Mike


----------



## Wannabe

I'm reading "Little Bee" right now. Just started it but I like it so far.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I am currently re-reading Alexei Panshin's _Heinlein in Dimension_, a book examining Robert Heinlein's work from 1939 to about 1968 (when this book was published). It includes works up to _The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress_, but stops there.

It's an excellent work, written by an author who knows his stuff. It's not published for the Kindle yet, but you can go to Panshin's web site where the entire work is available under the Creative Commons License (you have to cut and paste the chapters into a text editor and convert to ebook, though). It only took me about 15 minutes for the entire process, and it's worth it (to me).

Serious science fiction fans should get this work, it has many insights in RAH's work from Panshin, a successful SF author himself (I've recommended his books here several times).










Panshin's web site: http://www.enter.net/~torve/critics/Dimension/hdcontents.html#Contents

Mike


----------



## KindleMom

I just read _Pacific Avenue_ by Anne Watson today. I really liked it. There are sad aspects of it and a spoiler warning - read at your own risk.


Spoiler



A baby dies in this book



There were a couple of date problems that got past the editor but other than that I have no complaints. For .01, it was a great deal and a read that I didn't want to put down. It's also a quick read. I loved that it took place in the early 70's and have to say that N. Calif - where I grew up - was a lot more tolerant of racial differences at that time than in the South. Not a surprise.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KindleMom said:


> I just read _Pacific Avenue_ by Anne Watson today. I really liked it. There are sad aspects of it and a spoiler warning - read at your own risk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A baby dies in this book
> 
> 
> 
> There were a couple of date problems that got past the editor but other than that I have no complaints. For .01, it was a great deal and a read that I didn't want to put down. It's also a quick read. I loved that it took place in the early 70's and have to say that N. Calif - where I grew up - was a lot more tolerant of racial differences at that time than in the South. Not a surprise.


I read it last Saturday and it was 4.5 stars for me. I have lived in Alabama most of my life and we love New Orleans so I was familiar with much of the obstacles they faced and the streets and places in the book. I thought it was a sweet love story though.


----------



## bkworm8it

jmiked said:


> Don't get too excited, they wrote wrote one of the main characters out of the movie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pendergast isn't in it.
> 
> 
> A pretty fair movie, even so.
> 
> Mike


Darn,


Spoiler



No pendergast


 no reason to watch with out my favorate characters!!!
Thanks for the heads up!

theresam


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

bkworm8it said:


> Darn,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No pendergast
> 
> 
> no reason to watch with out my favorate characters!!!
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> theresam


You'd really not watch it because of that? 

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP

jmiked said:


> I am currently re-reading Alexei Panshin's _Heinlein in Dimension_, a book examining Robert Heinlein's work from 1939 to about 1968 (when this book was published). It includes works up to _The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress_, but stops there.
> 
> It's an excellent work, written by an author who knows his stuff. It's not published for the Kindle yet, but you can go to Panshin's web site where the entire work is available under the Creative Commons License (you have to cut and paste the chapters into a text editor and convert to ebook, though). It only took me about 15 minutes for the entire process, and it's worth it (to me).
> 
> Serious science fiction fans should get this work, it has many insights in RAH's work from the Panshin, a successful SF author himself (I've recommended his books here several times).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panshin's web site: http://www.enter.net/~torve/critics/Dimension/hdcontents.html#Contents
> 
> Mike


Ooh, thanks! This one I'll have to grab & format this weekend.

I've downloaded Pacific Avenue after reading the sample--not sure I'm up for anything sad (I'm not peeking at the spoilers!),so it will have to wait. But for a penny......

Meanwhile, I finally caved tonight & picked up the complete God Stalker series from Baen's Webscription site. The God Stalker Chronicles (available as a 5 book set, or individually)

I have the first two in my collection of signed firsts; they've been among my favorite books for darn near 20 years. Definitely fantasy, rather than sci-fi, and be warned that the first book (God Stalk) is not a fast start to my thinking, though they're all overall fairly easy reads. The storyline and characters are intricately created, and it's just plain different from a lot of what's out there in the genre currently. One plus--The first five chapters of the first book are available to sample within your browser from Baen's website.


----------



## JimJ

I'm at around 30% in this and really enjoying it. It's a memoir by the guy who agreed to host Woodstock on his property and how it changed his life. The main reason I decided to check it out is because the film adaptation is set to come out this year and I always try to read the books first (I've already read The Road and Shutter Island this year for the same reason, loved both of them BTW.).


----------



## KMA

VictoriaP said:


> Ooh, thanks! This one I'll have to grab & format this weekend.
> 
> I've downloaded Pacific Avenue after reading the sample--not sure I'm up for anything sad (I'm not peeking at the spoilers!),so it will have to wait. But for a penny......
> 
> Meanwhile, I finally caved tonight & picked up the complete God Stalker series from Baen's Webscription site. The God Stalker Chronicles (available as a 5 book set, or individually)
> 
> I have the first two in my collection of signed firsts; they've been among my favorite books for darn near 20 years. Definitely fantasy, rather than sci-fi, and be warned that the first book (God Stalk) is not a fast start to my thinking, though they're all overall fairly easy reads. The storyline and characters are intricately created, and it's just plain different from a lot of what's out there in the genre currently. One plus--The first five chapters of the first book are available to sample within your browser from Baen's website.


OMG! I had absolutely no idea that she had continued on past Dark of the Moon! I first read Godstalk more than 20 years ago and loved it. My poor copy is too delicate to read anymore. You just made my day!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

KMA said:


> OMG! I had absolutely no idea that she had continued on past Dark of the Moon! I first read Godstalk more than 20 years ago and loved it. My poor copy is too delicate to read anymore. You just made my day!!!


SWEET! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Leslie

JimJ said:


> I'm at around 30% in this and really enjoying it. It's a memoir by the guy who agreed to host Woodstock on his property and how it changed his life. The main reason I decided to check it out is because the film adaptation is set to come out this year and I always try to read the books first (I've already read The Road and Shutter Island this year for the same reason, loved both of them BTW.).


Yes, I have this on my Kindle and am looking forward to reading it. Ang Lee is directing the movie.

I actually wrote the author and asked about a Kindle version and at that point, he didn't know. I guess when the movie got underway, they undertook the ebook, which is great for us.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bkworm8it said:


> Darn,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No pendergast
> 
> 
> no reason to watch with out my favorate characters!!!
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> theresam





jmiked said:


> You'd really not watch it because of that?
> 
> Mike


I don't get leaving out Pendergrast. Granted, in that book, he was kind of just a sidelight. But you would think the studios would be looking to develop a franchise and he becomes much more of a critical character in later books. But apparently not because the movie, I believe, is several years old and there haven't been any more since.

Unless I'm remembering wrong which is completely possible. . . 

Ann


----------



## Aravis60

luvmy4brats said:


> Loved this one and so did my daughter. I got both books in the series and am impateintly waiting for the next one.
> 
> Here's the 2nd one.


Thanks! I'm going to get this one next!


----------



## jaspertyler

On kindle:



On audio



(I'm really liking this one, but if you have a trauma history it might be a little much!)

DTB:


----------



## ConnieK

Ann in Arlington (KindleBoardsInmate #65) said:


> I don't get leaving out Pendergrast.


I agree!

Mike, Thank you for the heads up about the movie. I tried to rent it yesteday at Hollywood Video, but they didn't carry it. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

ConnieK said:


> I agree!
> 
> Mike, Thank you for the heads up about the movie. I tried to rent it yesteday at Hollywood Video, but they didn't carry it. I'll keep looking.


Maybe they mis-filed it under "T," as the full title is _The Relic_.  

Mike


----------



## ConnieK

jmiked said:


> Maybe they mis-filed it under "T," as the full title is _The Relic_.
> 
> Mike


Good thinking - I'll check again.


----------



## LauraB

I just finished Fool, by Christopher Moore, and am reading The Kindly One now.  Fool was very funny!  I bought Lamb to read after The Kindly one because I think I'm going to need a giggle when I'm done


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

LOVED Lamb!!!  I think my future will include some of Moore's other books


----------



## kari

I'm reading Breaking Dawn now -- the last Twilight book.  I've read this series back to back (in less than a month) -- boy it's going to be hard to say goodbye to these characters!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You ain't lying Kari!!!!  It is so hard....

You can get a partial reading of Midnight Sun off of Stephanie Meyers website.  That is the start of a book of the series from Edwards perspective.  I think that there is about 12 chapters before Meyer quit writing it.  It is in .pdf format so you can email it to your Kindle to read it on there....


----------



## kari

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> You ain't lying Kari!!!! It is so hard....
> 
> You can get a partial reading of Midnight Sun off of Stephanie Meyers website. That is the start of a book of the series from Edwards perspective. I think that there is about 12 chapters before Meyer quit writing it. It is in .pdf format so you can email it to your Kindle to read it on there....


Thanks Kay! I actually have the .pdf file downloaded on my computer but I haven't sent it to my Kindle yet. Is it just a matter of attaching the file to an email and sending it to my Kindle email address? Then will it just show up on my Kindle in the list of books?

Too bad someone leaked her book so she didn't finish it - but I want to read as much as she did get done. I rented the movie that came out today and plan to watch it tonight. Twilight crazy over here this month. lol


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yeah- I should have my copy via Amazon Monday.  They released it a day early which messed Amazon's delivery up.  I got two emails about it.

Yes, just attach the .pdf to an email and send it to your Kindle's email address...make sure whispernet is on...and there it will be!


----------



## Leslie

I finally finished *T is for Trespass *by Sue Grafton which I think should be renamed *T is for Tedious*, especially at the end. Or maybe *P is for Preachy*. I don't think she could figure out if she wanted to write about elder abuse or child molestation; did more of the former then gave a lecture on the latter at the end in the epilogue.

Overall -- the book was okay. I stuck with it to finish it but I wouldn't suggest anyone rush out to buy it. I got it for $.99. Now it is up to $6.39.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Leslie said:


> I finally finished *T is for Trespass *by Sue Grafton which I think should be renamed *T is for Tedious*, especially at the end. Or maybe *P is for Preachy*. I don't think she could figure out if she wanted to right about elder abuse or child molestation; did more of the former then gave a lecture on the latter at the end in the epilogue.
> 
> Overall -- the book was okay. I stuck with it to finish it but I wouldn't suggest anyone rush out to buy it. I got it for $.99. Now it is up to $6.39.
> 
> L


Not one of my favorites by Grafton, either.

Mike


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> I finally finished *T is for Trespass *by Sue Grafton which I think should be renamed *T is for Tedious*, especially at the end. Or maybe *P is for Preachy*. I don't think she could figure out if she wanted to right about elder abuse or child molestation; did more of the former then gave a lecture on the latter at the end in the epilogue.
> 
> Overall -- the book was okay. I stuck with it to finish it but I wouldn't suggest anyone rush out to buy it. I got it for $.99. Now it is up to $6.39.
> 
> L


I agree - and I have pretty much loved A-S (it is one series I have in all DTB, buy as soon as released and keep). I wonder if she is getting tired of the series herself. I see that U is not due out until Dec 2009 and that will be two years after T. I don't think there has ever been more than a year between letters.


----------



## cincinnatideb

JimJ said:


> I'm at around 30% in this and really enjoying it. It's a memoir by the guy who agreed to host Woodstock on his property and how it changed his life. The main reason I decided to check it out is because the film adaptation is set to come out this year and I always try to read the books first


Alrighty then. Now I'm reading it. I was just going to order a sample to check it out. But then the husband, 3 children and even the Whippet were all trying to talk/get my attention. So I clicked the wrong button. But now I've been sucked in and am 20% through.

I'm glad I got it since I also love reading the book before the film. Thanks for the recommendation.

Deb


----------



## pomlover2586

The Road 
Handle With Care


----------



## russr19

Just started No Second Chance by Harlan Coben


----------



## MonaSW

Just finished "His Name is John" by Dorien Grey (pen name for Roger Margason) and it was really good. I'm looking forward to more in his Elliott Smith Mysteries series. I got it from Fictionwise.

http://www.fictionwise.com/eBooks/eBook73161.htm?cache


----------



## Leslie

cincinnatideb said:


> Alrighty then. Now I'm reading it. I was just going to order a sample to check it out. But then the husband, 3 children and even the Whippet were all trying to talk/get my attention. So I clicked the wrong button. But now I've been sucked in and am 20% through.
> 
> I'm glad I got it since I also love reading the book before the film. Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Deb


I just started reading it too. I'm at 3% (I said, I just started!). My only disappointment is that it is...sigh...another Topaz formatted book.

L


----------



## Leslie

MonaSW said:


> Just finished "His Name is John" by Dorien Grey (pen name for Roger Margason) and it was really good. I'm looking forward to more in his Elliott Smith Mysteries series. I got it from Fictionwise.


Oh, wow, I'm on a mailing list with Dorien! Small world...

L


----------



## MonaSW

He writes a very good story, sucked me right in.


----------



## Leslie

MonaSW said:


> He writes a very good story, sucked me right in.


To be honest, I haven't read any of Dorien's books yet, but he is on my list. Now, with your recommendation, maybe I'll go give this one a try. Thanks, Mona!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

kari said:


> Thanks Kay! I actually have the .pdf file downloaded on my computer but I haven't sent it to my Kindle yet. Is it just a matter of attaching the file to an email and sending it to my Kindle email address? Then will it just show up on my Kindle in the list of books?
> 
> Too bad someone leaked her book so she didn't finish it - but I want to read as much as she did get done. I rented the movie that came out today and plan to watch it tonight. Twilight crazy over here this month. lol


Yep just attach it to the email and send. It will appear on your list by whatever the file name was.

someone leaked it? Its been up...at least the very first part of it for....two-three years. Right before or after New Moon.


----------



## MonaSW

Leslie said:


> To be honest, I haven't read any of Dorien's books yet, but he is on my list. Now, with your recommendation, maybe I'll go give this one a try. Thanks, Mona! L


I end up reading a lot of new to me authors because of Fictionwise, they show me a whole different selection than what Amazon recommends to me. The Amazon recommends stuff is always stuff I'm already familiar with.


----------



## Latjoe

Just finished Distant Cousin and Distant Cousin Repatriation --  they were fun.  Now I'm reading A Passage To India.  I haven't read E.M. Forster before; I'm really enjoying it.

Kathie


----------



## Leslie

MonaSW said:


> I end up reading a lot of new to me authors because of Fictionwise, they show me a whole different selection than what Amazon recommends to me. The Amazon recommends stuff is always stuff I'm already familiar with.


Ah, interesting. Thanks!

Frankly, I find so many suggestions here, I could be reading for the next 10 years. That doesn't stop me from sampling, though. LOL.

L


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> Ah, interesting. Thanks!
> 
> Frankly, I find so many suggestions here, I could be reading for the next 10 years. That doesn't stop me from sampling, though. LOL.
> 
> L


I believe I could read a few months on just the samples. Sometimes I just can't help myself. It's so easy to just click send a sample.


----------



## Leslie

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> I believe I could read a few months on just the samples. Sometimes I just can't help myself. It's so easy to just click send a sample.


I know. I don't bother with wishlists, I just sample everything.

L


----------



## kari

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Yep just attach it to the email and send. It will appear on your list by whatever the file name was.
> 
> someone leaked it? Its been up...at least the very first part of it for....two-three years. Right before or after New Moon.


Yep, it was leaked. She tells about it here http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/midnightsun.html

Thanks for the info about sending it to Kindle - I'll give it a try!


----------



## kari

Leslie said:


> I know. I don't bother with wishlists, I just sample everything.
> 
> L


Glad I'm not the only one who does this. I'm accumulating quite a large sample selection!!


----------



## KMA

Today, I'm reading The Library at Night by Alberto Manguel. I very much enjoy the way he writes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a K1 and decided to move all my samples to the SD card. . . didn't want to NOT be able to download a whole book and the on board memory is, lets just say, well over 3/4 full.  It was a little scary how much memory I freed up that way!  It was at least 6 or 7 pages worth.  Then I went to Amazon to 'refresh my recommendations'.  Geez.  I knew I bought a lot of books. . . . .didn't quite realize how many Kindle titles I'd gotten, though.  At least a lot were free, but still. . . . .I have some READING to do!!

Ann


----------



## Leslie

MonaSW said:


> Just finished "His Name is John" by Dorien Grey (pen name for Roger Margason) and it was really good. I'm looking forward to more in his Elliott Smith Mysteries series. I got it from Fictionwise.
> 
> http://www.fictionwise.com/eBooks/eBook73161.htm?cache


I mentioned that I am on a mailing list with Dorien. I posted about your comment, Mona, and Dorien wrote back:

_And Leslie, thank you so much for letting me know about the mention of "His Name is John"....Could you please relay my sincere thanks to whomever sent it, together with my hopes that he/she will want to read more of my work._

He has been a little suspicious of ebooks -- I think he is one of those guys who likes the feel of paper and smell of ink -- but he knows that his books sell well in ebook versions. Hopefully, with encouragement from people like us, he'll come around to more fully embracing the ebook platform.

L


----------



## kyliedork

i've been reading "Think and Grow Rich" by Napoleon Hill, but this time i'm using the STT at the same time as i read so the information really does get thru my thick skull


----------



## Jeff

kyliedork said:


> i've been reading "Think and Grow Rich" by Napoleon Hill, but this time i'm using the STT at the same time as i read so the information really does get thru my thick skull


_Think and Grow Rich_ was the first audio book I ever listened to back in the days when cassette players were starting to appear as standard in car radios. It didn't make me rich but I never forgot: "What the mind of man can conceive and believe, it can achieve".


----------



## Leslie

JimJ said:


> (I've already read The Road and Shutter Island this year for the same reason, loved both of them BTW.).


I was just re-reading this post and something clicked in my mind. Michelle Williams is in *Shutter Island* and was scheduled to start filming it just a week or two after Heath Ledger's death. I know they postponed filming for about a month because of that. I am glad to see it still got finished. Looking at IMDb, there is an interesting cast. This will be something to look forward to.

Meanwhile, here's a link to the book. I've downloaded a sample.



L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished

The High Flyer (reread)
Eleven on Top (Stephie is back on her game)
Dance Upon the Air (reread)

Also

Dragonfly in Amber (this week's chapters for the Klub)
In Her Name (this week's chapters for the Klub even though I finished the book weeks ago)

Now I have to go do my seriously neglected laundry.


----------



## cincinnatideb

Gertie Kindle "Turn to Page 390" said:


> Just
> Dragonfly in Amber (this week's chapters for the Klub)
> In Her Name (this week's chapters for the Klub even though I finished the book weeks ago)
> 
> Now I have to go do my seriously neglected laundry.


Aha! I need to run over and check out these Klubs. I'll do anything to seriously neglect the laundry!


----------



## intinst

cincinnatideb said:


> Aha! I need to run over and check out these Klubs. I'll do anything to seriously neglect the laundry!


You'll like the book Klubs, and you can join in at any time. We ain't too big on those kinda rules.


----------



## Meemo

Road trip over the weekend, so with all the time in the car I finished:



Then started:



Finished it last night (would've finished it in the car but it got dark & I forgot to bring my booklight).
Thanks to all who talked about loving this series, I really enjoyed this one & will definitely be reading more of the series.

Now it's on to:


----------



## WalterK

Just finished...



Decided to take a break from *Revelation Space* (probably get back to it later in the week, maybe) and am currently reading...



I am currently on a big de-clutter / re-organize kick and after seeing Peter Walsh on Oprah last week (repeat show?) decided to read one of his books.

- Walter...


----------



## ConnieK

WalterK said:


> I am currently on a big de-clutter / re-organize kick and after seeing Peter Walsh on Oprah last week (repeat show?) decided to read one of his books.
> 
> - Walter...


I hope you'll post a review of this book when you finish it. I'm interested and always enjoy Walsh's segments.


----------



## crebel

If you like The DaVinci Code or Steve Berry-type books, this is a great read!


----------



## WalterK

ConnieK said:


> I hope you'll post a review of this book when you finish it. I'm interested and always enjoy Walsh's segments.


Connie, I'll be happy to post my impressions once I've finished the book.

- Walter...


----------



## LDB

I am 5 chapters into this and it is very good so far.


----------



## dablab

crebel said:


> If you like The DaVinci Code or Steve Berry-type books, this is a great read!


Just added this to my samples (boy is that list getting long). I enjoyed the DaVinci Code but liked Brown's Angels and Demons alot more. Thought I would try this one out

Dot


----------



## crebel

dablab said:


> Just added this to my samples (boy is that list getting long). I enjoyed the DaVinci Code but liked Brown's Angels and Demons alot more. Thought I would try this one out
> 
> Dot


Dot, I am really enjoying it and am almost done now. I have a K1, DH has a K2 and our tastes don't crossover too much in reading material; however, last night we were both reading and did a simultaneous "listen to this" getting ready to read a paragraph and we were both reading What Time Devours at the same location getting ready to read the same paragraph to each other (cue Twilight Zone music)!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

oooh-wooooh-ooooo

Betsy


----------



## dablab

crebel said:


> Dot, I am really enjoying it and am almost done now. I have a K1, DH has a K2 and our tastes don't crossover too much in reading material; however, last night we were both reading and did a simultaneous "listen to this" getting ready to read a paragraph and we were both reading What Time Devours at the same location getting ready to read the same paragraph to each other (cue Twilight Zone music)!


I think one of the best things about this site is it has me reading things I may not of heard of otherwise or tried. I am reading authors I hadn't heard of and really enjoy them.

Dot


----------



## Esther

crebel said:


> If you like The DaVinci Code or Steve Berry-type books, this is a great read!


This looks really intriguing, as does the one that precedes, . Have you read this one too? Should I start there? Is it important to read these in order?


----------



## crebel

Esther said:


> This looks really intriguing, as does the one that precedes, . Have you read this one too? Should I start there? Is it important to read these in order?


I haven't read this one (and I hate to read series out of order). Even though they have the same publication date on Amazon, I think What Time Devours was available before the others and I didn't realize I was starting with a later book. I will definitely go back and get this one (tonight probably). There are references to the story of On The Fifth Day in What Time Devours and it would have been good to get the background at least in regards to some of Thomas' relationships.


----------



## LDB

www.fantasticfiction.co.uk will often give you the correct dates to put series in their proper order.


----------



## crebel

Thanks LDB. I just did some research and there are crossover characters in this one also, so I guess this is really the first book:



Chris


----------



## Meemo

From fantasticfiction.com...now I've got yet more samples...

The Mask of Atreus (2006)
On the Fifth Day (2007)
What Time Devours (2009)
Act of Will (2009)


----------



## Esther

Thanks! I like reading series in order too, because of the chance of spoilers. I wondered about The Mask of Atreus too, but it looked like the main character is different. I've downloaded samples and they are now on The List.

I've been reading Elizabeth George's books and while I was waiting for the next to be kindlized, I've branched into other british mysteries:

,
(a bit dry but by a real british author ) 
and now I'm just starting Deborah Crombie's 
.


----------



## MonaSW

Leslie said:


> I mentioned that I am on a mailing list with Dorien. I posted about your comment, Mona, and Dorien wrote back:
> 
> _And Leslie, thank you so much for letting me know about the mention of "His Name is John"....Could you please relay my sincere thanks to whomever sent it, together with my hopes that he/she will want to read more of my work._
> 
> He has been a little suspicious of ebooks -- I think he is one of those guys who likes the feel of paper and smell of ink -- but he knows that his books sell well in ebook versions. Hopefully, with encouragement from people like us, he'll come around to more fully embracing the ebook platform.
> 
> L


Thank you for letting him know! I have been looking at his other ebooks, and will certainly buy more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> Thanks to all who talked about loving this series, I really enjoyed this one & will definitely be reading more of the series.
> 
> Now it's on to:


Ten Big Ones wasn't the best, but it had a super ending. With Eleven on Top, Steph is back on her game. I'll be starting #12 next weekend.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

LOOOOVE Stephanie (and Joe....OH, and Ranger....*sigh*)


----------



## drenee

I started  last night. I'm loving it. 
Funny story about it as well. 
I took my vehicle to the dealership for oil change and detail job today. It was going to take about 5 plus hours, so my boyfriend decided to follow me, drop my car off, and then we did some shopping. We ended up at Cabela's, of course. Which I really don't mind because I stand in a middle aisle while he shops and I read. 
So today I'm reading One For the Money and I'm completely engrossed in the part where Ramirez is starting to attack Stephanie when my boyfriend comes up behind me and pokes me in the side. I screamed!! His timing could not have been more perfect. 
deb


----------



## ArmyWife

I have just started reading...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I started  last night. I'm loving it.
> Funny story about it as well.
> I took my vehicle to the dealership for oil change and detail job today. It was going to take about 5 plus hours, so my boyfriend decided to follow me, drop my car off, and then we did some shopping. We ended up at Cabela's, of course. Which I really don't mind because I stand in a middle aisle while he shops and I read.
> So today I'm reading One For the Money and I'm completely engrossed in the part where Ramirez is starting to attack Stephanie when my boyfriend comes up behind me and pokes me in the side. I screamed!! His timing could not have been more perfect.
> deb


You do know you'll get hooked on Steph. 

Did you get the individual book? The first three are bundled for $15.40. That's a higher price than I paid, but it's still a good buy.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The first three are bundled for $15.40. That's a higher price than I paid, but it's still a good buy.


WOW! I am PROUD of me! I only just got the 3 Plums in One just now (through the clickable link, thank you!) I held off for at least 3 weeks!!!  I am now scared after reading about the Narnia books....I'm gonna get 'em while they're hot (and at the price I want)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> WOW! I am PROUD of me! I only just got the 3 Plums in One just now (through the clickable link, thank you!) I held off for at least 3 weeks!!!  I am now scared after reading about the Narnia books....I'm gonna get 'em while they're hot (and at the price I want)


Good for you. We've all been burned by the fluctuating prices and disappearing books.


----------



## Steph H

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You do know you'll get hooked on Steph.


Why, thank you!









Oh....wrong Steph....never mind.


----------



## kevindorsey

Alexander of Macedon 356-323 B.C.: A Historical Biography


----------



## Dori

Kindleboards.

If there is any time left over, I am enjoying The Legend of Witch Bane.


----------



## Avalon3

My 8 year old grandson and I are reading this Magic Tree House book.


----------



## meljackson

Avalon3 said:


> My 8 year old grandson and I are reading this Magic Tree House book.


The 6 yr old daughter and I will be moving on to these after we finish up all the Junie B Jones books. Are you enjoying this one? I have never read Magic Tree House. I do like to read books both of us enjoy.

Melissa


----------



## kari

ArmyWife said:


> I have just started reading...


I have that one in a DTB, haven't read it yet. It's one I bought before I got my Kindle, and now I wish there was a way to put books I already own on my Kindle. I prefer to read on it now!


----------



## Avalon3

ArmyWife said:


> I have just started reading...


I read it on my Kindle. Read the first 8 chapters before putting it down. I liked it and gave it as a gift in DTB form to a friend.


----------



## Avalon3

meljackson said:


> The 6 yr old daughter and I will be moving on to these after we finish up all the Junie B Jones books. Are you enjoying this one? I have never read Magic Tree House. I do like to read books both of us enjoy.
> Melissa


Yes, we are enjoying Blizzard of the Blue Moon. We are up to chapter 4. Before buying this book you should buy this one as a paperback. It's a true story and Balto is mentioned in Blizzard of the Blue Moon.

Balto
Reading level: Ages 4-8

Paperback: 48 pages


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Starting this at lunch today and finished Waiting for Spring last night. It was a good book! It was a bargain when I bought it, less than $4. Worth more based on enjoyment of reading it.


----------



## ljloula

I just picked up a few more samples ~ always find good recommendations here!


----------



## PJ

drenee said:


> I started  last night. I'm loving it.
> Funny story about it as well.
> I took my vehicle to the dealership for oil change and detail job today. It was going to take about 5 plus hours, so my boyfriend decided to follow me, drop my car off, and then we did some shopping. We ended up at Cabela's, of course. Which I really don't mind because I stand in a middle aisle while he shops and I read.
> So today I'm reading One For the Money and I'm completely engrossed in the part where Ramirez is starting to attack Stephanie when my boyfriend comes up behind me and pokes me in the side. I screamed!! His timing could not have been more perfect.
> deb


Definitely addictive - just don't read them in a quite place - it's embarrassing when you start laughing and can't stop


----------



## LDB

I started this 2 nights ago and finished it this morning. I enjoyed it very much. You sometimes knew what was going to happen but had no idea how it would transpire while frequently not expecting something at all until it happened. Even those few times when you thought "well of course this had to happen" you'd soon find a twist that threw everything onto a tangent. As an added bonus the price can't be beat either.



Oh yeah, the disclaimer. Caution, this title contains multiple plot twists that are hazardous to your sleep schedule.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'm just finishing reading " Dark End of the Spectrum" by Anthony S. Policastro.  It was a very exciting book and kept me up late at night reading.
jp


----------



## RangerXenos

melissaj323 said:


> great suggestions! I just downloaded and. I am currently reading This Charming Man by Marian Keyes. (wasn't able to make it with link maker for some reason)


Have you (or anyone else here who has the Kindle version) started reading Tree Shepherd's Daughter yet? I am having trouble with my Kindle saving my last page read on this book, and I'm trying to find out if it's the Kindle book or my Kindle 2 that is the problem.


----------



## Dazlyn

I read The Tree Shepherd's daughter recently and had no problem with it saving my last page read.  It was a really good book and I am going to read the next one in the series.


----------



## Aravis60

I read Tree Shepherd's Daughter on my K1 and there were a couple of times when I clicked next page and ended up several pages ahead. Other than that, no problems.


----------



## Kind

How is Three Cups of Tea anyways?? I've heard some good stuff about it.


----------



## drenee

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You do know you'll get hooked on Steph.
> 
> Did you get the individual book? The first three are bundled for $15.40. That's a higher price than I paid, but it's still a good buy.


I did get them at the bargain price of 9.99 for the first three. Lucky me. 
deb


----------



## Aravis60

Kind said:


> How is Three Cups of Tea anyways?? I've heard some good stuff about it.


I loved Three Cups of Tea. I read it over the summer and then passed it on to a friend (it was one of the last DTBs that I bought pre-kindle). She says she is enjoying it too.


----------



## drenee

I enjoyed Three Cups of Tea.  It is one of the books I believe I need to read again to fully comprehend.  
I was awaiting my Ks arrival and I don't believe I gave the book my full attention.
deb


----------



## cincinnatideb

I'm still reading 

Darn work is taking away from my reading time. 

I'm enjoying the book. It's one of the very few times I can remember thinking that I'll bet they'll be able to do a good movie version. Lots of good humor opportunities w/hippies, free love, drugs and rock and roll.

Deb


----------



## Steph H

I'm currently reading _Strange Attractors_, the second book in the SciFi series _The Chaos Chronicles_, by Jeffrey A. Carver. *All 4 books* in the series are available for *FREE* at his website, http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm -- but note that the 4th book, _Sunborn_ is only available for an unknown limited time (the others don't have that caveat, although it's possible they too could be limited). Once Tor publishes the print version of _Sunborn_, the free ebook will no longer be available.

They're all available in mobi/Kindle .prc format too, so no re-formatting needed! 

This is a fun series so far...


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I'm reading Settling Accounts: Return to Engagement by Harry Turtledove. It was free and the genre of alternative history has always been something that sounded interesting, but I've never read any of the books.

Well, the writing is absolutely terrible: Cliches abound; literary crutches that didn't work a first time reused several times, sometimes within a few pages; terrible representation of Southern dialect; lots of things that just annoy the heck out of me.

If I had realized this book was 640 pages long, I would have given up on it early. But, I'll give Turtledove this, I care about a few of the characters and I want to know what the heck happens. I'm 80 percent through it, so I'm plowing through to the end. 

When that's over, my bookclub is reading The Graveyard Book, so I'm going to read that next. Unfortunately, I haven't read any YA literature since I was a YA, so I really hope I don't end up disliking that one, too.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I know I posted this yesterday but I had to re post, this is a page turner. It is a true story. I started it at 7 PM and am 45% into it. If it were not for work I would be done. I highly reccommend it!


----------



## Stephanie924

Currently:


But also reading (depending upon mood):



and



Next up:



and at my daughter's suggestion:


----------



## stitch

Just finished  and I am now starting


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I know I posted this yesterday but I had to re post, this is a page turner. It is a true story. I started it at 7 PM and am 45% into it. If it were not for work I would be done. I highly reccommend it!


You sold me on a sample.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

GeorgeGlass said:


> You sold me on a sample.


Hey George, let me know what you think. Many years ago my name was Linda Glass.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Will do  My name is not actually Glass...it's a Brady Bunch reference. (Jan Brady's fictional boyfriend)


----------



## Jeff

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hey George, let me know what you think. Many years ago my name was Linda Glass.


I remember your cousins Seymour, Franny and Zooey.


----------



## russr19

I just finished No Second Chance by Harlan Coban, Now I'm reading The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

russr19 said:


> I just finished No Second Chance by Harlan Coban, Now I'm reading The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman




_Link added...Linda_


----------



## Chad Winters




----------



## GeorgeGlass

russr19 said:


> I just finished No Second Chance by Harlan Coban, Now I'm reading The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman


The Graveyard Book is next up for my book club, so I just bought that. I haven't cracked it yet. Anyone read it? Please tell me it's decent


----------



## PJ

GeorgeGlass said:


> Will do  My name is not actually Glass...it's a Brady Bunch reference. (Jan Brady's fictional boyfriend)


So you secretly always wanted to date Jan Brady?


----------



## Leslie

PJ said:


> So you secretly always wanted to date Jan Brady?


Marcia...Marcia...Marcia....


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'm starting to read this tonight....


----------



## LDB

jpmorgan49 said:


> I'm starting to read this tonight....


I read that last night and today. It is every bit as good as The Adamas Blueprint. You will enjoy it.


----------



## russr19

GeorgeGlass said:


> The Graveyard Book is next up for my book club, so I just bought that. I haven't cracked it yet. Anyone read it? Please tell me it's decent


I just started it today...So far so good!!!!!


----------



## libro

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I know I posted this yesterday but I had to re post, this is a page turner. It is a true story. I started it at 7 PM and am 45% into it. If it were not for work I would be done. I highly reccommend it!


I downloaded this sample and was hooked! I'm trying not to buy it just now, but it's definitely on my wish list. Yikes, so many great recommendations here!


----------



## RJ Keller

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> finished Waiting for Spring last night. It was a good book! It was a bargain when I bought it, less than $4. Worth more based on enjoyment of reading it.


I'm so glad you liked the book, Linda! 
Thanks for posting about it here. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Malibama

I just started  and so far it is fascinating. I enjoy reading biographies of interesting woman, and this book is about the mysterious "Madame X" painted by John Singer Sargeant.

I am planning to start  this weekend. It sounds like a beautiful tearjerker, and I'm ready for one of those.

and now thanks to my fellow Linda, who also lives in Alabama, and who also collects McCoy pottery, and who is basically my twin by another mother, I have just ordered a sample of Ten Degrees of Reckoning. You're probably tired of seeing the picture by now, so I shall refrain!


----------



## paisley

I'm reading Stephenie Meyer's Midnight Sun partial draft, after debating about whether or not I wanted to read it. The draft was apparently leaked somehow, so at first I didn't want to read it just out of respect to the writer. But watching the Twilight movie resparked my interest in it, so I decided to dive in.

I wouldn't have downloaded it except that Stephenie herself has a link to it on her blog, so she's resigned herself to the fact that it's "out there," so to speak. Had it only been available through third parties--like at some random blogs or file sharing sites--I wouldn't have touched it.

Having said all that, it's interesting to see Edward's point of view. And when Midnight Sun gets finished, I will certainly pick it up for real.


----------



## jaspertyler

On Kindle:



I am really enjoying this book. It is not something I would normally read but with all the good reviews on here I wanted to try it. (I put my Kim Harrison book on hold for a bit to read it). Every once in a while I read a book that makes me dream about it and this is one of those. I highly recommend it (I am only on chapter 7 or 15% through though).

On audio:


----------



## Avalon3

I just started this last night. It's Andrew Britton's second novel.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

PJ said:


> So you secretly always wanted to date Jan Brady?


Nah. She secretly wanted to date me.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I just finished: Settling Accounts: Return to Engagement (2/5 stars...) and I'm starting this when I head home today.


----------



## LDB

This week I've read these two books.

 

Both are absolute 5 star reads. I am starting this one this evening and anticipate it being another 5 star book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jaspertyler said:


> On Kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really enjoying this book. It is not something I would normally read but with all the good reviews on here I wanted to try it. (I put my Kim Harrison book on hold for a bit to read it). Every once in a while I read a book that makes me dream about it and this is one of those. I highly recommend it (I am only on chapter 7 or 15% through though).


I wouldn't normally read this kind of book either, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. Most of us in the Book Klub finished it about 2:00am, because we couldn't wait to find out what happened. The ending was real "edge of your seat" stuff.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Malibama said:


> I just started  and so far it is fascinating. I enjoy reading biographies of interesting woman, and this book is about the mysterious "Madame X" painted by John Singer Sargeant.
> 
> I am planning to start  this weekend. It sounds like a beautiful tearjerker, and I'm ready for one of those.
> 
> and now thanks to my fellow Linda, who also lives in Alabama, and who also collects McCoy pottery, and who is basically my twin by another mother, I have just ordered a sample of Ten Degrees of Reckoning. You're probably tired of seeing the picture by now, so I shall refrain!


Both of these sound good. I got them based on your recommendation Linda from LA. I love biographies also. Mozart's wife is a great book for anyone that hasn't read it. Juliet another of our author members.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Well, many thanks to Luv and Betsy in the chatroom the other night, I am happily enjoying this:


----------



## lb505

Between 1945 and 1973, when unwed motherhood was considered shameful and abortion was generally illegal, 1.5 million babies were relinquished for adoption. Fessler, who was herself adopted, offers an incredible and deeply moving look at the personal cost suffered by the women who gave up their babies, voluntarily and involuntarily. More than 100 women spoke to Fessler about the shame of unwed pregnancy compounded with the guilt over giving away the child as well as the life of secrecy and lies thereafter. Many of the young women were temporarily banished from their communities, sent away to maternity schools to deliver their babies, and then returned to what was supposed to be "normal" life. But for many, the experience changed forever their relationships with their parents, the fathers of their babies, and subsequent husbands and children. Years later, many of the women struggled with the question of reuniting with their children as laws on adoption and social mores changed. Fessler recounts her own journey to find and reunite with her birth mother in this heartrending look at the untold story of American women compelled to surrender their children.

So far, right on target from what I know of my birthmother and the lies I was told growing up.


----------



## kari

paisley said:


> I'm reading Stephenie Meyer's Midnight Sun partial draft, after debating about whether or not I wanted to read it. The draft was apparently leaked somehow, so at first I didn't want to read it just out of respect to the writer. But watching the Twilight movie resparked my interest in it, so I decided to dive in.
> 
> I wouldn't have downloaded it except that Stephenie herself has a link to it on her blog, so she's resigned herself to the fact that it's "out there," so to speak. Had it only been available through third parties--like at some random blogs or file sharing sites--I wouldn't have touched it.
> 
> Having said all that, it's interesting to see Edward's point of view. And when Midnight Sun gets finished, I will certainly pick it up for real.


I'm going to read that as soon as I finish the last 20% of Breaking Dawn. Sadly, because it was leaked, Stephanie Meyer isn't going to finish writing it. So what we have now is all we're getting.


----------



## JimJ

cincinnatideb said:


> I'm still reading
> 
> Darn work is taking away from my reading time.
> 
> I'm enjoying the book. It's one of the very few times I can remember thinking that I'll bet they'll be able to do a good movie version. Lots of good humor opportunities w/hippies, free love, drugs and rock and roll.
> 
> Deb


The trailer for the film version is out now:




I'm really interested in seeing how Demetri Martin does in the lead role.


----------



## Leslie

JimJ said:


> I'm really interested in seeing how Demetri Martin does in the lead role.


Me too. He is not how I pictured Elliott (I just finished the book).

L


----------



## cincinnatideb

JimJ said:


> The trailer for the film version is out now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing how Demetri Martin does in the lead role.


Thanks for posting this. Wow, he looks way young, eh? I plan to finish the book tonight (TGIF!).

Hmmmm...what to read next, what next??


----------



## Leslie

cincinnatideb said:


> Thanks for posting this. Wow, he looks way young, eh? I plan to finish the book tonight (TGIF!).
> 
> Hmmmm...what to read next, what next??


Yes, he does look young although he is 35, about the same age Elliott was in 1969 (he was 34; born in 1935).

As to what to read next, what are you in the mood for? I am reading this:



I started it awhile ago, got distracted, and now I am back into it.

L


----------



## cincinnatideb

Nice one! I think I might need fluffy next. Maybe travel memoir or biography. This might be the top contender 

Or I should go look at the book klubs here. I haven't joined one of those yet.

See how wild and crazy my Friday night is going to be? Wahoo....Kindle book shopping. I'm cutting edge like that


----------



## LDB

WOW! This one sweeps you along both literally and figuratively on a minute by minute battle with the elements and impending death itself. More subtly it opens a window into the minds of society and the proclivity of some to make obviously foolish choices and of some to drop to their baser instincts. Clancy, Grisham et al have an equal competitor here. A wise publisher is going to be well rewarded and those guys are going to be sharing the accolades.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

cincinnatideb said:


> Thanks for posting this. Wow, he looks way young, eh? I plan to finish the book tonight (TGIF!).
> 
> Hmmmm...what to read next, what next??


That trailer looks great. I may have to pick up that book.


----------



## lynninva

I just finished:

The Unlikely Disciple: A Sinner's Semester at America's Holiest University



It was written by a student at Ivy League Brown University who decided to spend a semester studying at conservative, evangelical, Liberty University. He compared this to studying abroad: he went undercover to study a different "culture" that was completely foreign to him.

Some of what he learned is refreshing and some is alarming, but it is a fascinating experience.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Reading this based on LDB's recommendation and it doesn't disappoint. Started at noon and am 50% into it. Looking forward to the other two. We have some great authors here at KB!


----------



## Leslie

lynninva said:


> I just finished:
> 
> The Unlikely Disciple: A Sinner's Semester at America's Holiest University
> 
> 
> 
> It was written by a student at Ivy League Brown University who decided to spend a semester studying at conservative, evangelical, Liberty University. He compared this to studying abroad: he went undercover to study a different "culture" that was completely foreign to him.
> 
> Some of what he learned is refreshing and some is alarming, but it is a fascinating experience.


I LOVE the recommendations on this board. This sounds like the kind of book I love but I'm not sure I would have ever heard of it without this KBoards suggestion. I've downloaded a sample. Thanks, Lynn, for bringing it to my attention.

L


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## cincinnatideb

I decided on this one 

46% finished......it's a fast read.


----------



## chynared21

Wannabe said:


> I just finished The Tea Rose and then its sequel The Winter Rose. I loved both of them. They were recommended by someone on here-I can't remember who but thanks whoever you are.


*That would be me  You're welcome! I love The Tea Rose and didn't want it to end. I became so invested in the characters that I was so sad to see them go... For the life of me, I couldn't figure out why the sequel was released in England first. I couldn't wait for the release here so I ordered from the UK. Unfortunately I haven't read it yet but I do want to revisit so I may read the first one again *


----------



## chynared21

GeorgeGlass said:


> Will do  My name is not actually Glass...it's a Brady Bunch reference. (Jan Brady's fictional boyfriend)


*LMAO, I actually thought of Jan when I read Linda's post 

I finished up  and I'm a few chapters into ...so far it's a great book!*


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've had the sample around for several weeks, but just got around to reading it, and ordered the book shortly hereafter. It appeals to my whimsical side.

Mike


----------



## Lizzy

I am reading:

As The World Dies: Fighting to Survive: A Zombie Trilogy: Book Two (As The World Dies Zombie Trilogy)


Great book. It takes off right where the first one left off where they were about to go into the hotel.


----------



## MikeD

My wife has been after me to read John Sandford's Prey series for several years. Finally, I broke down and began reading the first book in the series, which my wife tells me is actually the weakest book of the bunch. But it is excellent and I can't wait to read the rest. 

  

Like a good mystery with a strong protagonist? Lucas Davenport is quickly becomeing one of my favorite characters in the mystery genre. If the rest of the series is actually better than "Rules of Prey" as my wife indicates, then this is going to be a lot of fun. "Shadow Prey" is the second of the series and "Eyes of Prey" is the third. 19 in all, IIRC.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

reading a couple DTBs currently after finding a really nice used book store near my school, Dead Poet Books. got 2 books for about 5 bucks and couldn't resist purchasing it.
Just finished:

About to start:


----------



## paisley

Lizzy said:


> I am reading:
> 
> As The World Dies: Fighting to Survive: A Zombie Trilogy: Book Two (As The World Dies Zombie Trilogy)
> 
> 
> Great book. It takes off right where the first one left off where they were about to go into the hotel.


That is definitely on my TBR soon list. I can't wait to see what happens.

I'm returning to the Sookie Stackhouse series right now, since book 9 is due out in May. I'm on book 7.


----------



## Kathy

MikeD said:


> My wife has been after me to read John Sandford's Prey series for several years. Finally, I broke down and began reading the first book in the series, which my wife tells me is actually the weakest book of the bunch. But it is excellent and I can't wait to read the rest.


These look really interesting. Looks like he has several more in the series. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rhiathame

I am reading...nothing...omg. Something must be wrong with me!!! I finished the Ark last night and fell right to sleep without picking a new book to read. I think I am feverish.


----------



## zeferjen

Still working my way through Dragonfly in Amber for the Book Klub. I read too far ahead, though. LOL. So in order to keep with the group, I started a new book as well:



One of the latest in the Inspector Guido Bunetti mystery series. They are about a police detective in Venice, who sometimes seems like the last honest man in the department. Very interesting, particularly if you are interested in Italian culture.


----------



## melissaj323

I'm reading and. Both are excellent so far!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hi All!

I finished Twilight (again) and since I really disliked New Moon and don't have Eclipse for Kindle (yet) I moved to my TBR list and started this last night...which I then finished this morning 



It was pretty good. Kinda like a werewolf Stephanie Plum


Spoiler



but without as good writing


, but the style was similar. This was my fist book of this series and I only read it since I got the book immediately after it for free upon the purchase. I looked and you can get both for the price of that one through March 31. I suppose I will read the next book in the series next just to see what happens. Here is the link:



Like I said, if you purchase "Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand" you will automatically get "Kitty Raises Hell" (unless I have it backwards) I would recommend you check with the above link about Amazon Kindle Deals. It is on that page. A bit "fluffy" reading with the werewolf twist. I enjoyed it just fine...

Happy Reading!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been reading too many intense books, lately.  So I decided to lower my blood pressure by reading Twelve Sharp (Stephie) and rereading Heaven and Earth (three sisters island trilogy).


----------



## Steph H

MikeD said:


> Like a good mystery with a strong protagonist? Lucas Davenport is quickly becomeing one of my favorite characters in the mystery genre. If the rest of the series is actually better than "Rules of Prey" as my wife indicates, then this is going to be a lot of fun. "Shadow Prey" is the second of the series and "Eyes of Prey" is the third. 19 in all, IIRC.


I love the Prey series, and for character development (and some recurring guest characters), it's a very good thing to read them in order (minor details are filled in each time that helps, but it's always better to read them in order, IMO). There are 18, the 19th will come out in May. I re-read them all -- incidentally picking them up on Kindle -- back in November, and at the time, all but Night Prey were Kindle-ized. I see that one is out now too; hopefully for you none of the others got pulled in the meantime.  (That one *had* been out last summer when I first checked the entire list, but got pulled, maybe for formatting or something, by the time I got to them.)


----------



## RangerXenos

I am reading a non Kindle book, which is killing me, but I still have lots of paper books!  

It's 'Komarr', one of the many books in the Miles Vorkosigan series by Lois McMaster Bujold.  I think I have 2 or 3 more and I will have read them all; I'm hoping that she starts writing in this universe again, because I will really miss this series, it's wonderful.


----------



## SimonStern2

I just finished "Inside the Delta Force" by Eric Haney.  It's a facinating account of the origins of what is argueable the most well trained special forces unit on the planet.  The TV show "The Unit" credits this book as being what the show is based on.  That's a pretty loose claim, since the author mentions his wife, in passing, maybe twice in the book and the TV show features the wifes pretty heavily.  Regardless, it recounts how and why the Delta Force was formed.  It goes through candiate selection, training and their final test.  At nearly the exact same time they were performing their final test, the US Embassy in Tehran was overrun by students who captured the embassy and took 63 hostages.  There are also stories about Beruit and Grenada as well as other undisclosed locations.  It's a facinating true story by someone that was there.

Because of that, I am now reading "Guests of the Ayatollah" by Mark Bowden.  Bowden also wrote "Black Hawk Down."  He is a newspaper writer by trade, but does a FANTASTIC job with his books.  He covers much more than just the actions, he helps to explain what people were thinking and THEIR beliefs without passing judgement on it.  That is left to the reader.  For those that might not know, "Guests" is about the hostile takover and subsequent hostage crisis in Tehrah, Iran in 1979 to 1981.  63 Americans were taken hostage by Iranian students and held for over a year.  The book details the assult, and ALL of the events related to it for the next year.  It goes into some of the history of Iran, and helps the reader to understand why the students felt that they needed to do this.


----------



## egh34

Steph H said:


> I love the Prey series, and for character development (and some recurring guest characters), it's a very good thing to read them in order (minor details are filled in each time that helps, but it's always better to read them in order, IMO). There are 18, the 19th will come out in May. I re-read them all -- incidentally picking them up on Kindle -- back in November, and at the time, all but Night Prey were Kindle-ized. I see that one is out now too; hopefully for you none of the others got pulled in the meantime.  (That one *had* been out last summer when I first checked the entire list, but got pulled, maybe for formatting or something, by the time I got to them.)


I too, am reading the Prey series. I stopped 3 years ago, after about the first 9, and just finish Certain and about to start Easy.


----------



## kdawna

I am reading the Angela Hunt "Fairlawn Series" #2. 
I have been reading this thread and have been finding loads of books I want to read due to other's comments.
Gee... I could go broke... but happy broke since I love to read! My house is so neglected since I got my Kindle 2.

Kdawna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SimonStern2 said:


> I just finished "Inside the Delta Force" by Eric Haney. It's a facinating account of the origins of what is argueable the most well trained special forces unit on the planet. The TV show "The Unit" credits this book as being what the show is based on. That's a pretty loose claim, since the author mentions his wife, in passing, maybe twice in the book and the TV show features the wifes pretty heavily. Regardless, it recounts how and why the Delta Force was formed. It goes through candiate selection, training and their final test. At nearly the exact same time they were performing their final test, the US Embassy in Tehran was overrun by students who captured the embassy and took 63 hostages. There are also stories about Beruit and Grenada as well as other undisclosed locations. It's a facinating true story by someone that was there.
> 
> Because of that, I am now reading "Guests of the Ayatollah" by Mark Bowden. Bowden also wrote "Black Hawk Down." He is a newspaper writer by trade, but does a FANTASTIC job with his books. He covers much more than just the actions, he helps to explain what people were thinking and THEIR beliefs without passing judgement on it. That is left to the reader. For those that might not know, "Guests" is about the hostile takover and subsequent hostage crisis in Tehrah, Iran in 1979 to 1981. 63 Americans were taken hostage by Iranian students and held for over a year. The book details the assult, and ALL of the events related to it for the next year. It goes into some of the history of Iran, and helps the reader to understand why the students felt that they needed to do this.


You might want to try this one by Ken Follet. It's non-fiction, and well-researched. It's about the rescue Ross Perot mounted to get his people out of Iran after the Shah was overthrown. It's not exactly cutting-edge, but informative, nonetheless. Unfortunately, not available for Kindle.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Just finished "The Ark" and going to start "The Palmyra Impact" tonight.
jp


----------



## Kathy

I'm on the 11th Stephanie Plum series and I have to say they are so funny. I was reading one on the plane last week and couldn't help laughing out loud. I'm sure everyone thought I was nuts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kathy said:


> I'm on the 11th Stephanie Plum series and I have to say they are so funny. I was reading one on the plane last week and couldn't help laughing out loud. I'm sure everyone thought I was nuts.


Only if they've never read the books.  I'm on #12 and loving it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

LOVE Stephanie!!!!


----------



## SimonStern2

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You might want to try this one by Ken Follet. It's non-fiction, and well-researched. It's about the rescue Ross Perot mounted to get his people out of Iran after the Shah was overthrown. It's not exactly cutting-edge, but informative, nonetheless. Unfortunately, not available for Kindle.


Rock on! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The Palmyra Impact


----------



## bkworm8it

jmiked said:


> I've had the sample around for several weeks, but just got around to reading it, and ordered the book shortly hereafter. It appeals to my whimsical side.
> 
> Mike


This is one of my favorite series. I enjoyed all the play on the English Language/grammar. I have the series in paperback and been thinking about downloaded them for kindle and rereading. Though I don't think it will be as much fun the 2nd time around, maybe I'll wait a little longer till I forget more of it!

I just finished

Just love all the men in Steph's life. can you say 'YUMMY'   

theresam


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I finished Twilight (again) and since I really disliked New Moon and don't have Eclipse for Kindle (yet) I moved to my TBR list and started this last night...which I then finished this morning
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty good. Kinda like a werewolf Stephanie Plum
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but without as good writing
> 
> 
> , but the style was similar. This was my fist book of this series and I only read it since I got the book immediately after it for free upon the purchase. I looked and you can get both for the price of that one through March 31. I suppose I will read the next book in the series next just to see what happens. Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if you purchase "Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand" you will automatically get "Kitty Raises Hell" (unless I have it backwards) I would recommend you check with the above link about Amazon Kindle Deals. It is on that page. A bit "fluffy" reading with the werewolf twist. I enjoyed it just fine...
> 
> Happy Reading!


I am pitiful. Pitiful, I say!! So I finished "Kitty Raises Hell" last night.....and if you have no life, like me, and are keeping track, then you would be correct in that I read two books in two days  So now, I've decided I liked these books enough to go back and read books #1-4. I was planning on going back to the "In Death" series, but the next "In Death" book is about $6.50 and the Kitty books are $5-something so Kitty wins!!!

I would definately not call the Kitty Norville series literary art or anything, but I do like her wit and style....enough to read the entire series. If you aren't sure, today (March 31) is the last day you can buy book 5 and get book 6 for free. If interested, check the amazon.com kindle deals page. It was on there yesteray. Two books for $5.50-ish: not bad!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

OMG, I started this at 9 last night and laughed until I cried. How did I miss this book I needed a light read and this is perfect, can't wait to read the next in this series.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Linda!  Where have you been?    Stephanie is the BEST!!!!  You will laugh til you cry all the way through the series!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Linda! Where have you been?  Stephanie is the BEST!!!! You will laugh til you cry all the way through the series!!!


That is what I am wondering, where in the heck have I been??


----------



## chynared21

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> OMG, I started this at 9 last night and laughed until I cried. How did I miss this book I needed a light read and this is perfect, can't wait to read the next in this series.


*It's one of my favorite series! You'll have plenty to catch up on until the next one comes out in June 

I started  So far it's grabbed me from the first page )) I love it when books do that.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> OMG, I started this at 9 last night and laughed until I cried. How did I miss this book I needed a light read and this is perfect, can't wait to read the next in this series.


and how could you have missed Three Plums in One. It's still three books for one price, although it has gone up since I bought it. $15.40 now. This is what happens when KB'ers jump on a bargain; the price jumps. We're so influential. 



Glad you've discovered Steph. She is hilarious. Since you've only read the first book, you haven't really met all the whacko characters she has in her life.

Happy reading


----------



## GeorgeGlass

GeorgeGlass said:


> I just finished: Settling Accounts: Return to Engagement (2/5 stars...) and I'm starting this when I head home today.


Finished this during my lunch hour.

The basic story is good, but I did not enjoy the writing at all. It was written by a radiologist and boy can you tell. At times, I thought it was endearing to hear the story through a friend's voice, but ultimately we got less close to the subject because of it. She dwelled on meaningless details and blew past (or omitted) meaningful ones.

Normally I'd shrug my shoulders, but I got increasingly annoyed because what happened was so amazing and I felt like I was missing out on such a great story because she wasn't telling it well. This could have been an amazing nonfiction narrative. I actually stopped reading and rewrote one scene that had a lot of decent details but used poorly, just because it hurt to read.

My breaking point: When the author started blathering about where she was on 9/11. I would have saved my breaking point if I knew a short bit later she'd write about writing the book. Everytime the author injected herself into the story, it was absolutely terrible. It never showed her passion or emotion toward the situation, which is the only thing I might have cared about from her.

All in all, I'm still glad I read it because what happened to the main character was so crazy. However, I wish someone else had written this book.


----------



## VictoriaP

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> and how could you have missed Three Plums in One. It's still three books for one price, although it has gone up since I bought it. $15.40 now. This is what happens when KB'ers jump on a bargain; the price jumps. We're so influential.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you've discovered Steph. She is hilarious. Since you've only read the first book, you haven't really met all the whacko characters she has in her life.
> 
> Happy reading


Every time I see reviews of this series, I have to wonder what I'm missing--the sample was good enough, but not laugh out loud, tears running down my face funny. I keep thinking it has to improve from there based on everyone's comments, but based on the sample, I can't see shelling out $15 for three books of it.

Maybe I need to go down to Barnes & Noble and read a few chapters further in the dead tree version to see if it gets better!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

VictoriaP said:


> Every time I see reviews of this series, I have to wonder what I'm missing--the sample was good enough, but not laugh out loud, tears running down my face funny. I keep thinking it has to improve from there based on everyone's comments, but based on the sample, I can't see shelling out $15 for three books of it.


How far does the sample go?



> Maybe I need to go down to Barnes & Noble and read a few chapters further in the dead tree version to see if it gets better!


Good idea, or the library.


----------



## Glynnis

I've just finished two great novels by Elizabeth Strout.

"Olive Kitteridge" (200 - a novel in 13 linked stories covering about 30 years in the lives of Olive, a stern, stubborn and all-too-human 7th grade math teacher, her husband, Henry, the happy-go-lucky town pharmacist, and son Christopher in the small town of Crosby, Maine. 









I also enjoyed "Amy and Isabelle" (2003), a mother-daughter story with an edge. 









Strout is a fabulous writer and storyteller. Lots of well written industry and customer reviews on both of these books ... and you can download a sample if they sound like your cup of tea!

Glynnis


----------



## VictoriaP

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> How far does the sample go?


I can't remember exactly--I read it probably three weeks ago, was disappointed, deleted it & left the book on my Kindle wish list for now. Longer sample than quite a few, perhaps three chapters worth. Seems to me she was duking it out with someone when the sample ended. It was entertaining & interesting--and in the same style as a number of others I love--but it wasn't funny enough to make me stop & buy it immediately, or even in the three weeks since in spite of everyone's reviews.

Same issue with the Sookie series.... And Outlander. **ducks & runs**

I know when I've chosen new DTB series, it's nearly always because I've sat in the store for a half hour or more & gotten caught up in the characters so much that I can't just put the book down & go home. The problem is, the samples on Kindle books simply aren't long enough to do that unless the author is REALLY good at pulling you in quickly. And truly, many authors aren't at that level; it takes 50-100 pages or so sometimes to really learn to feel for these characters.

With the free or less expensive books, it's easy enough to just shrug & go "oh well" if the book doesn't turn out as well as you'd thought it would, but when we're getting into the $7-10 range, it's a little tougher to swallow.


----------



## JCBeam

and being a great fan of Classics, don't know how I never got around to the Count....

AND


----------



## chynared21

VictoriaP said:


> I can't remember exactly--I read it probably three weeks ago, was disappointed, deleted it & left the book on my Kindle wish list for now. Longer sample than quite a few, perhaps three chapters worth. Seems to me she was duking it out with someone when the sample ended. It was entertaining & interesting--and in the same style as a number of others I love--but it wasn't funny enough to make me stop & buy it immediately, or even in the three weeks since in spite of everyone's reviews.
> 
> Same issue with the Sookie series.... And Outlander. **ducks & runs**
> 
> I know when I've chosen new DTB series, it's nearly always because I've sat in the store for a half hour or more & gotten caught up in the characters so much that I can't just put the book down & go home. The problem is, the samples on Kindle books simply aren't long enough to do that unless the author is REALLY good at pulling you in quickly. And truly, many authors aren't at that level; it takes 50-100 pages or so sometimes to really learn to feel for these characters.
> 
> With the free or less expensive books, it's easy enough to just shrug & go "oh well" if the book doesn't turn out as well as you'd thought it would, but when we're getting into the $7-10 range, it's a little tougher to swallow.


*If you like thrillers, try the Boyd Morrison books. He has three very reasonably priced books under $2 and they suck you in right away. He also started a thread in the Book Corner mentioning all three of them. I finished up The Ark yesterday afternoon and started on The Palmyra Impact last night.*


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

chynared, is it a series?  Do they have to be read in order?  I have been seeing his books all over these boards with excellent reviews!


----------



## SmrTyme

Let me just say THANKS to this thread, I have a habit of getting into a groove(all horror all the time) ya'll have got me to read somethings out of my zone, and I've discovered lots of new authors I wouldnt have read otherwise.

THANKS


----------



## chynared21

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> chynared, is it a series? Do they have to be read in order? I have been seeing his books all over these boards with excellent reviews!


*No, they're all stand alone books although I wouldn't mind a series featuring the two main characters from The Ark *


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks!!  I found his thread in the book forum and 1-clicked all 3!  I mean, it is like $4 for them all...can't go wrong!  His reviews are wonderful.  Can't wait to start reading them....we can say "we knew him when"


----------



## chynared21

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Thanks!! I found his thread in the book forum and 1-clicked all 3! I mean, it is like $4 for them all...can't go wrong! His reviews are wonderful. Can't wait to start reading them....we can say "we knew him when"


*You're welcome. You won't be disappointed with his books *


----------



## Neekeebee

Reading 

Starting 

On deck: 

N


----------



## NessaBug

I just started "Outlander" after I saw it all over these boards. So far, I really like it.

I am also in the middle of a few others such as ...


----------



## Meemo

VictoriaP said:


> Every time I see reviews of this series, I have to wonder what I'm missing--the sample was good enough, but not laugh out loud, tears running down my face funny. I keep thinking it has to improve from there based on everyone's comments, but based on the sample, I can't see shelling out $15 for three books of it.
> 
> Maybe I need to go down to Barnes & Noble and read a few chapters further in the dead tree version to see if it gets better!


It's a good series - it might be a matter of where you're from whether it's fall-down laughing funny - I think if you're from the Jersey area you probably relate to some parts of it better than I might - but the series is amusing & they're fun, quick reads. I enjoy them, but they don't make me laugh 'til I cry. But I do occasionally LOL.


----------



## JimJ

I'm at 45% in this. 

Really good so far.


----------



## gwen10

I just finished Revolutionary Road. I liked it... thought provoking.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

gwen10 said:


> I just finished Revolutionary Road. I liked it... thought provoking.


I enjoyed it also, not a light read and stays with you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

VictoriaP said:


> I can't remember exactly--I read it probably three weeks ago, was disappointed, deleted it & left the book on my Kindle wish list for now. Longer sample than quite a few, perhaps three chapters worth. Seems to me she was duking it out with someone when the sample ended. It was entertaining & interesting--and in the same style as a number of others I love--but it wasn't funny enough to make me stop & buy it immediately, or even in the three weeks since in spite of everyone's reviews.


I guess Steph isn't LOL for everyone, but I'm a Jersey girl, myself, so she really resonates for me. Maybe sometime you'll see it on a shelf and sit down with it.



> Same issue with the Sookie series.... And Outlander. **ducks & runs**


No, no. I don't get upset with anyone who doesn't like Outlander. I just lock myself into the closet with the DTB for three days until I can stop crying. 



> I know when I've chosen new DTB series, it's nearly always because I've sat in the store for a half hour or more & gotten caught up in the characters so much that I can't just put the book down & go home. The problem is, the samples on Kindle books simply aren't long enough to do that unless the author is REALLY good at pulling you in quickly. And truly, many authors aren't at that level; it takes 50-100 pages or so sometimes to really learn to feel for these characters.


The Outlander sample falls just a few pages short. Some of us get right into it, others just after the sample ends, and some never get into it at all.



> With the free or less expensive books, it's easy enough to just shrug & go "oh well" if the book doesn't turn out as well as you'd thought it would, but when we're getting into the $7-10 range, it's a little tougher to swallow.


Agreed. I'm much more careful about the higher priced books. I tend to buy those authors I know in that range.


----------



## libro

Bypassing my usual historical fiction for a while.

JUST STARTING:



ALSO READING A BIT EACH DAY:

 

NEXT READ:


----------



## bkworm8it

VictoriaP said:


> Every time I see reviews of this series, I have to wonder what I'm missing--the sample was good enough, but not laugh out loud, tears running down my face funny. I keep thinking it has to improve from there based on everyone's comments, but based on the sample, I can't see shelling out $15 for three books of it.
> 
> Maybe I need to go down to Barnes & Noble and read a few chapters further in the dead tree version to see if it gets better!


I would go to the library and get the first book to read. I'm not from jersey but have laughed out loud at several points and a couple of books I had tears streaming. Most of the time I just snicker through them but there is always a place in her books that's so unexpected that I can't stop laughing. But the first time I read book one, thought it was funny but didn't grab me too much at that time. Later I picked up book too and couldn't stop until I was caught up to her latest one. That was 7 books ago. anywhoo, the first books gets more laughs towards the middle or end. Each book after that is pretty funny, mostly because you now know most of the players and keep an eye on Grandma Mozer!!

Theresam


----------



## denbatch

i'm about halfway through kevis hendrickson's "the legend of witch bane." it's a young adult fantasy, and i'm enjoying it.

http://www.amazon.com/Legend-Witch-Bane-Saga-ebook/dp/B001U3YKRU


----------



## pomlover2586

The Love Dare and Handle with Care


----------



## LDB

Here's all 3 Boyd Morrison together for easy clicking. For $4.17 total you get a KILLER set of books. They are stand alone so read them in whatever order you choose although I believe in order as presented is the best sequencing. Also, as you progress through them, you will be harder pressed to put them down before finishing the book. The last especially as you feel yourself moving minute by minute, second by second through the situation. These are 6 star books hindered by 5 stars being the most available in the rating system.


----------



## kari

VictoriaP said:


> Every time I see reviews of this series, I have to wonder what I'm missing--the sample was good enough, but not laugh out loud, tears running down my face funny. I keep thinking it has to improve from there based on everyone's comments, but based on the sample, I can't see shelling out $15 for three books of it.
> 
> Maybe I need to go down to Barnes & Noble and read a few chapters further in the dead tree version to see if it gets better!


I started reading the Plum books years ago and loved them. They really did make me laugh. But -- once I got to around book 5 or so, I stopped b/c it just seemed like it was getting too repetitive or something. I guess I got bored with them -- too much of the same thing. My aunt said the same thing happened to her. I think she made it to book 4 or 5.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kari said:


> I started reading the Plum books years ago and loved them. They really did make me laugh. But -- once I got to around book 5 or so, I stopped b/c it just seemed like it was getting too repetitive or something. I guess I got bored with them -- too much of the same thing. My aunt said the same thing happened to her. I think she made it to book 4 or 5.


I'm on the first one and bought the second one and will go from there. The first one has been great but if they get repetitive I will move on. I have so many *To Be Read* books.

After seeing Michael J Fox on Oprah yesterday his book has taken precedence over all others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I'm on the first one and bought the second one and will go from there. The first one has been great but if they get repetitive I will move on. I have so many *To Be Read* books.


Since I got the first three Plums in a bundle, I read them straight through. Then I went on to read a couple more, but now I've slowed down to one a month. I didn't want to burn out on Steph, and I definitely didn't want to finish what was available before the next one came out.

I did find #10 a bit of a disappointment, but the series picked up again with #11.

Like you, my TBR is huge. I think it's huger than my DTB pile. That's a good thing, right?


----------



## zeferjen

libro said:


> ALSO READING A BIT EACH DAY:


I watch Medium every week and had no idea this was based on a real person. Interested to hear your take on her, if you are still watching this thread.


----------



## LDB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> After seeing Michael J Fox on Oprah yesterday his book has taken precedence over all others.


I liked him and would have been interested in his book prior to a few years ago when he went off his meds before testifying so his tics and symptoms would be worse during his testimony. Should have expected such behavior I guess but still put me off after that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LDB said:


> I liked him and would have been interested in his book prior to a few years ago when he went off his meds before testifying so his tics and symptoms would be worse during his testimony. Should have expected such behavior I guess but still put me off after that.


I think if you suffered from Parkinson's you would better understand his reasoning for not taking his meds. That testimony was to give his opinion for the need for stem cell research. I suffer from Dystonia which is also a movement disorder and Oprah had a young woman with it on her show yesterday. I agree with the old saying you have to walk in someone else's shoes before you know what or how you would handle the situation. He did not stop the meds to draw attention to himself but to hopefully help his grandkids, your or my grandkids in the future. With all due respect and not trying to be a smart a** I think if you or a loved one suffered from PD or any movement disorder for that matter you may have a different perspective and appreciate why and what he did.

Were you put off because it made you uncomfortable to see him with all the movements and tics?


----------



## Rhiathame

I really enjoyed the first book in this trilogy. I was not the same old stuff. I am just starting this one which is the 2nd. The 3rd is also released.


----------



## LDB

I sincerely hope there will be cures for all diseases in a very short time. His dropping his meds was a disingenuous ploy to show not what life with PD is now using available meds and treatments but what it is when ignoring available options. With the progression of treatments and meds there's a chance he'll get progressively better as well until a cure is hopefully found. I come from a medical background so his symptoms are not off putting to me. If he'd gotten up there properly medicated and shown the true condition of one under proper care and still in need of better outcomes he'd have earned more points. I won't fully explain as that would once again put me on the black list.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Point taken from a nurse with a movement disorder that has a different opinion than you do. Great that we can share our different opinions here and also see how people perceive things differently.

And back on topic to What Are You Reading before Betsy gets her mod hat out. 

One for The Money


----------



## Jesslyn

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> I really enjoyed the first book in this trilogy. I was not the same old stuff. I am just starting this one which is the 2nd. The 3rd is also released.


I liked them all. This is a loooooong trilogy, if I remember, each book is over 700 pages but I don't recall wishing they were shorter. 

 Got this one the one day in March that it was up for sale. Supposed to be released today, but wasn't when I went to look. I tweeted the publisher so hopefully they'll correct.
Got this one just because of the movie.

This is 2 of 3. The first is Eyes of Crow and the 3rd is The Reawakened







--not sure if this author has other books, but she just walked into my 'Favorite Author' room.


----------



## Aravis60

Now I'm reading _Dewey: The Small-Town Library Cat Who Touched the World_, but I couldn't seem to find it on the link-maker. I'm also reading _The 90% Reading Goal_.


----------



## libro

Aravis60 -- Great books! When I can't find a book on the Amazon Link Maker, I choose "Books" instead of "Kindle Store" in the drop-down menu and it can get them that way. Here they are so others can click and enjoy, too!


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks for the tip, libro!


----------



## LDB

libro said:


>


This looks interesting. Do you know if they use phonics? I attended a great school that taught us with phonics and by third grade almost our entire class was reading at high school level. Phonics is definitely a winner.


----------



## Aravis60

LDB said:


> This looks interesting. Do you know if they use phonics? I attended a great school that taught us with phonics and by third grade almost our entire class was reading at high school level. Phonics is definitely a winner.


So far, they have only mentioned that they do not have a district-wide required program. I'm interested to find out more about this.


----------



## Rhiathame

LDB said:


> This looks interesting. Do you know if they use phonics? I attended a great school that taught us with phonics and by third grade almost our entire class was reading at high school level. Phonics is definitely a winner.


I agree! I was taught with Phonic through 3rd grade and when I moved to Wisconsin where they didn't use them in 4th grade I was reading at a 12 grade reading level which made me very very bored. Of course in addition we have to comprehend which was a whole different thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LDB said:


> This looks interesting. Do you know if they use phonics? I attended a great school that taught us with phonics and by third grade almost our entire class was reading at high school level. Phonics is definitely a winner.


Phonics is the only way to teach reading, not to mention it helps with spelling, as well.

I was shocked to learn that they teach spelling without vowels in pre-k.


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## RangerXenos

I ripped right through 'Komarr' by Lois McMaster Bujold, and started 'A Civil Campaign', next in the series.  I only have two more books in the Vorkosigan series to read after this.  The problem is, once I start reading them again I can't put them down!

I'm still reading off my Kindle  , as the last couple of books are not available in Kindle format.  Very annoying!


----------



## Chad Winters

RangerXenos said:


> I ripped right through 'Komarr' by Lois McMaster Bujold, and started 'A Civil Campaign', next in the series. I only have two more books in the Vorkosigan series to read after this. The problem is, once I start reading them again I can't put them down!
> 
> I'm still reading off my Kindle , as the last couple of books are not available in Kindle format. Very annoying!


Actually I bought the whole set on multiformat ebooks from fictionwise or Baen.com (can't remember which one)


----------



## MikeD

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> I really enjoyed the first book in this trilogy. I was not the same old stuff. I am just starting this one which is the 2nd. The 3rd is also released.


I loved that series. I got the first one with the $1 book deal and am now a Brent Weeks fan. If you liked that series you might try these:

 

Also not the same ole thing...


----------



## kari

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> After seeing Michael J Fox on Oprah yesterday his book has taken precedence over all others.


I'll get that one too! I love Michael J. Fox -- all the way back to Family Ties so I'm dating myself. LOL


----------



## ladyvolz

MikeD said:


> My wife has been after me to read John Sandford's Prey series for several years. Finally, I broke down and began reading the first book in the series, which my wife tells me is actually the weakest book of the bunch. But it is excellent and I can't wait to read the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Like a good mystery with a strong protagonist? Lucas Davenport is quickly becomeing one of my favorite characters in the mystery genre. If the rest of the series is actually better than "Rules of Prey" as my wife indicates, then this is going to be a lot of fun. "Shadow Prey" is the second of the series and "Eyes of Prey" is the third. 19 in all, IIRC.


Your wife is so correct! Sandford's Lucas Davenport series is great. I've been reading them since the first one came out many years ago. His stand alones are pretty good too although I don't like them as much as I like the Davenport series.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

After starting with book 5 & 6 due to the bargain sale, I am going back and reading 1-4. This is #2:



This is the DTB, I couldn't find it on linkmaker, but it is on Kindle cause I am reading it now!


----------



## ladyvolz

Just finished this book, was recommended because I enjoyed Twilight, OLD Anita Blake, etc., this is a YA book but I enjoyed it lots!



and also just finished (long plane trip) this book and enjoyed it also. This link is to the DTB as the kindle edition would not show up. _(Fixed it so the Kindle edition shows below.--Betsy)_


----------



## Chad Winters

Everytime I think Harry can't possibly get in more trouble......there he goes!!


----------



## RangerXenos

I love the Dresden Files books!  I've read through #6, Blood Rites, but I need to get back to the series.  Have you read any of his Codex series of books?  I've heard they're really good.

My problem is that I have 5 different series of books I'm reading right now, and I keep switching back and forth between them. I need not to have to work anymore, it's cutting into my reading time!


----------



## RangerXenos

Chad Winters said:


> Actually I bought the whole set on multiformat ebooks from fictionwise or Baen.com (can't remember which one)


Can you explain to me how this works? I tried downloading some of the free books listed on Baen's site, but can't get them to email to my Kindle (apparently I'm not the only one who has had this problem.)


----------



## VictoriaP

RangerXenos said:


> Can you explain to me how this works? I tried downloading some of the free books listed on Baen's site, but can't get them to email to my Kindle (apparently I'm not the only one who has had this problem.)


Baen's site is still having issues mailing the free books when you don't have an "account" set up with them. However, I had no problems mailing a paid set directly. LOL Guess we know where the priority is.

Nonetheless--instead of mailing the free books, choose the kindle/mobi format & simply save it to your PC. From there, you can either mail it yourself to the Kindle address, or plug the Kindle in to the PC via USB to transfer them directly to the Documents folder on the Kindle. Eject, and when the home screen comes back up, your new books should be listed.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished reading "The Palmyra Impact" by Boyd Morrison. I'm now starting his third book. I hope he takes a break from writing so I can get some sleep at night instead of reading...


----------



## Cowgirl

jpmorgan49 said:


> I just finished reading "The Palmyra Impact" by Boyd Morrison. I'm now starting his third book. I hope he takes a break from writing so I can get some sleep at night instead of reading...


I just bought 3 of his books and will read The Ark next.


----------



## Zeronewbury

Why I Am A Catholic



DTB. Reading at my father's suggestion. A really hard slog through the first 2/3, and then my dad calls and says, 'Remember that book I recommended? It's really hard to finish. I really don't recommend it, but I liked his other stuff.' Thanks, Dad, I'll finish it.

Now with image goodness!


----------



## intinst

Go to the top or bottom of the topic page. Find LInk-Maker. Click. insert item to be searched for. Click on that item in search results. On right of page choose picture link. copy code. paste in your post. Done!


----------



## Chad Winters

RangerXenos said:


> Have you read any of his Codex series of books? I've heard they're really good.
> 
> My problem is that I have 5 different series of books I'm reading right now, and I keep switching back and forth between them. I need not to have to work anymore, it's cutting into my reading time!


I bought the first Codex book....... Its in my que.....I have the same problem I have a que of books about 30 kindle homepages long. I'm fairly sure I will die before I get to them all!!

And now the next book in the Lost Fleet series is out!! Damn!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Zeronewbury said:


> Why I Am A Catholic
> 
> 
> 
> DTB. Reading at my father's suggestion. A really hard slog through the first 2/3, and then my dad calls and says, 'Remember that book I recommended? It's really hard to finish. I really don't recommend it, but I liked his other stuff.' Thanks, Dad, I'll finish it.
> 
> Now with image goodness!


Try this one (not on Kindle). It's hilarious, especially if you went to Catholic School.



"Why do Catholic boys and girls line up before school? Because Sister said so." If you remember that, follow up with

More Growing Up Catholic

I think I loaned out my copies and never got them back. Time to replace.


----------



## MikeD

RangerXenos said:


> I love the Dresden Files books! I've read through #6, Blood Rites, but I need to get back to the series. Have you read any of his Codex series of books? I've heard they're really good.
> 
> My problem is that I have 5 different series of books I'm reading right now, and I keep switching back and forth between them. I need not to have to work anymore, it's cutting into my reading time!


I really enjoy the Codex series. As much as I like Dresden, I like the Codex series more.

And, yeah, there just isn't enough time for all the books that I want to read, either.


----------



## Steph H

I started the first PsychoKitty book today at lunch, after a recommendation in the Bargain Books thread from one of our resident authors (apologies, without looking I can't remember who it was). Basically, the diary of a cat. Being owned by 5 cats currently, I can relate.  There's also a blog at http://psychokitty.blogspot.com/.



There are also two other books by PsychoKitty:

 and .

All 3 are bargain prices ($1.59 for the first two, $1.19 for the Rules/Guide). I'm guessing I'll pick up those last two as well...


----------



## Chad Winters

Steph H said:


> I started the first PsychoKitty book today at lunch, after a recommendation in the Bargain Books thread from one of our resident authors (apologies, without looking I can't remember who it was). Basically, the diary of a cat. Being owned by 5 cats currently, I can relate.  There's also a blog at http://psychokitty.blogspot.com/.
> 
> 
> 
> There are also two other books by PsychoKitty:
> 
> and .
> 
> All 3 are bargain prices ($1.59 for the first two, $1.19 for the Rules/Guide). I'm guessing I'll pick up those last two as well...


I thought ALL kitties were psycho!!


----------



## RangerXenos

I stayed up until almost 1 a.m. this morning finishing 'A Civil Campaign' by Lois McMaster Bujold. I've decided to give the last book in the Miles Vorkosigan saga (to date anyway, they say a new book will be coming in 2010 <fingers crossed>) a break, as I need to get some sleep this week!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Finished One for the Money (Stephanie Plum series) and started Michael's book. Funny, inspirational, great read.


----------



## 1131

Chad Winters said:


> I bought the first Codex book....... Its in my que.....I have the same problem I have a que of books about 30 kindle homepages long. I'm fairly sure I will die before I get to them all!!
> 
> And now the next book in the Lost Fleet series is out!! Damn!!


You had me scared. It's not out until April 28th. I just bought 4 books and there was no way I was going to pass this one up. Now all I have to do is remember to buy it at the end of April (assuming there is still money of my gift card.)


----------



## Chad Winters

imallbs said:


> You had me scared. It's not out until April 28th. I just bought 4 books and there was no way I was going to pass this one up. Now all I have to do is remember to buy it at the end of April (assuming there is still money of my gift card.)


ahhh for some reason I thought it was due out this week!

(I pre-ordered


----------



## Leslie

I started this yesterday on the plane:



I know the author so of course I am biased and will like the book. But, given that...it's a very sweet story and I am enjoying it quite a bit. It's written for the Young Adult market so it's and easy, fast read. It's the author's first book and there are things that could be fixed in terms of necessary edits here and there...but they are not such big problems as to detract from the story.

If you want a good old fashioned cowboy story with a twist, you might want to glance at this.

L


----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished this one last night:



Freaking hilarious, very British humor. For those of us who got it free last month, I think we got an absolute steal, but it's still a good deal at $4.40 right now. It's the fourth book in a series, but easily can be read as a standalone. Good chick lit, decent mystery, and well written.


----------



## Glynnis

gwen10 said:


> I just finished Revolutionary Road. I liked it... thought provoking.


I just finished it this evening and liked it also.
Glynnis


----------



## NessaBug

Just finished "Outlander" and I loved it and I will start "Dragonfly In Amber" tonight.


----------



## CegAbq

NessaBug said:


> Just finished "Outlander" and I loved it and I will start "Dragonfly In Amber" tonight.


It truly is a FABULOUS series!


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm smack dab in the middle of Dean Koontz "Odd Thomas" series. (There are four of them.) It's my first introduction to Koontz, so I can't say how this series compares with the rest of his stuff, but I'm definitely planning on finding out.



> "The dead don't talk. I don't know why." But they do try to communicate, with a short-order cook in a small desert town serving as their reluctant confidant. Maybe he has a gift, maybe it's a curse, Odd has never been sure, but he tries to do his best by the silent souls who seek him out. Sometimes they want justice, and Odd's otherworldly tips to Pico Mundo's sympathetic police chief, Wyatt Porter, can solve a crime. Occasionally they can prevent one.




_<edited by Leslie to add cover and Kindleboards link.>_


----------



## chynared21

rjkeller said:


> I'm smack dab in the middle of Dean Koontz "Odd Thomas" series. (There are four of them.) It's my first introduction to Koontz, so I can't say how this series compares with the rest of his stuff, but I'm definitely planning on finding out.
> 
> 
> 
> _<edited by Leslie to add cover and Kindleboards link.>_


*I think there were a few people here who said that they enjoyed the Odd Thomas series. I haven't read Koontz myself but I hear he writes some spooky stories.

OT...I love to see what authors read. When I check out authors on Fantastic Fiction, some do provide books that they are reading. It's pretty neat to see what they enjoy and I've also discovered authors that I hadn't heard of before *


----------



## Leslie

Well, author Mark Probst who wrote The Filly:



which I just read and enjoyed, is reading Whistling in the Dark and he raves about it. Based on his strong recommendation, I've bought the book and it is next on my list, after PARALLAX.





L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


>


*That sounds good Leslie...I love books set in NY  I'd love to here your review of it when you're done.*


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *That sounds good Leslie...I love books set in NY  I'd love to here your review of it when you're done.*


You can be sure I'll let people know what I think! I'm not shy about offering my opinion. LOL.

My friend Louise (the friend who shares my Kindle account with me) has already started reading it and says it is very good, too. In her words, "great characterizations." It's a m/m story but apparently, there are lots of "fade to black" scenes...ie, "They kissed" and that's about it for the description. So if the idea of m/m has intrigued you but you didn't want explicit sex, this might be a good story to test the waters with.

It's also historical, for the historical fans around here.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Just finished and am reading a few of my hundreds  of samples to see where to go from here. More books than time, great problem to have if your passion is reading I guess.


----------



## bebobthefrog

I just started reading the Ark. It's good so far, I'm only a few chapters in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm reading Reiffen's choice, a fantasy freebie from last summer or fall, now around $6.29. . . .



Apparently it's book one of a Trilogy. . .not far enough in to decide if I'll keep going. . . .

Ann


----------



## libros_lego

I'm rereading the 3rd book of David Edding's The Belgariad. Love this series.


----------



## pomlover2586

The Love Dare
A Lion called Christian


----------



## Gertie Kindle

VictoriaP said:


> Just finished this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking hilarious, very British humor. For those of us who got it free last month, I think we got an absolute steal, but it's still a good deal at $4.40 right now. It's the fourth book in a series, but easily can be read as a standalone. Good chick lit, decent mystery, and well written.


I just finished it this morning. Enjoyable read, quirky characters (loved little Rachel), and a good mystery.


Spoiler



Did he do it for the puzzle game? That wasn't made clear, but it seemed like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NessaBug said:


> Just finished "Outlander" and I loved it and I will start "Dragonfly In Amber" tonight.


We'll be finishing up _Dragonfly in Amber_ next week and starting _Voyager_ soon after. Do join us in the book klub when you can. Us old-time _Outlander_ fans love to hear from those new to the series. We never get tired of it, but it's nice to see it through new eyes.


----------



## intinst

The books I have going now:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finishing up _Dragonfly in Amber_ for the book klub, _HP-1_ for the final discussion of my HP group, and rereading _Face the Fire_.


----------



## horrorauthor

I just finished CLUB DEAD, the third in the Sookie Stackhouse Southern Vampire series by Charlaine Harris. Such good stuff! I really think the key to writing a good, engaging novel is first, create characters the reader can really care about and Harris is a genius at that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

horrorauthor said:


> I just finished CLUB DEAD, the third in the Sookie Stackhouse Southern Vampire series by Charlaine Harris. Such good stuff! I really think the key to writing a good, engaging novel is first, create characters the reader can really care about and Harris is a genius at that.


I absolutely have to agree with you on that. Story is important, but without good characterization, the story falls by the wayside.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am constantly reading the works of my fellow Indie Authors, however - I am also reading:

Maguires's - A Lion Among Men (part 3 of the Wincked series)
Grimm fairy Tales (the orginal and entire magilla in preparation for a new novel late in this year)
Mad Ship by Hobbs
From the House of the Dead by Doestoeyevsky (masterful)
The Gunslinger by King (the start of my seventh journey through The dark Tower series)

Edward C. Patterson
Read as many hours that you Write


----------



## Steph H

Just finished reading Afraid, by Jack Kilborn (a new author/participant here on KindleBoards), who is also known as J.A. Konrath, writer of the Jack Daniels detective series (which is a fun series). Afraid is a horror/thriller currently available at the bargain price of $1.99. Starts out almost with a bang and never lets up. Very much recommended, especially at its current price.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Steph H said:


> Just finished reading Afraid, by Jack Kilborn (a new author/participant here on KindleBoards), who is also known as J.A. Konrath, writer of the Jack Daniels detective series (which is a fun series). Afraid is a horror/thriller currently available at the bargain price of $1.99. Starts out almost with a bang and never lets up. Very much recommended, especially at its current price.


And I just started it and can't put it down! A page turner for sure!


----------



## EllenR

Steph H said:


> Just finished reading Afraid, by Jack Kilborn (a new author/participant here on KindleBoards), who is also known as J.A. Konrath, writer of the Jack Daniels detective series (which is a fun series). Afraid is a horror/thriller currently available at the bargain price of $1.99. Starts out almost with a bang and never lets up. Very much recommended, especially at its current price.


I also just finished Afraid. I agree completely that this is a great read. Grab it while you can at it's current price as it is a steal. I enjoyed it so much, I also purchased the first of the Jack Daniels series.

EllenR


----------



## Chad Winters




----------



## Cowgirl

bebobthefrog said:


> I just started reading the Ark. It's good so far, I'm only a few chapters in.


I'm also reading this right now...I'm about half way through and it's really good. Can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## EllenR

Right now I am finishing Rapture in Death. I love the series.


----------



## RangerXenos

Despite telling myself I was NOT going to read the last book in Lois McMaster Bujold's Miles Vorkosigan series right away, I caved quickly and started it last night.

I have no willpower, LOL!


----------



## drenee

RangerXenos said:


> I have no willpower, LOL!


And you think the folks on here have willpower? rofl
deb


----------



## stargazer0725

I'm reading Rubicon: The Last Years of the Roman Republic, and am finding it fascinating. Anyone interested in reading about Julius Caesar, Augustus Caesar, Mark Antony, Cleopatra, etc. should definitely pick this up...


----------



## KindleGirl

I am finishing up Allison Brennan's new book - Sudden Death. (Not to be confused with the other Sudden Death book on this site). It is very good, as all of her books are. She has written several other trilogies and they are excellent.

I would make a link to the book here but for some reason the link maker is not finding the link, even though the book is showing up at Amazon.


----------



## Neekeebee

edwpat said:


> Grimm fairy Tales (the orginal and entire magilla in preparation for a new novel late in this year)


Your new novel sounds like something to look forward to!

N


----------



## Steph H

Just spent lunch time reading the first 10 chapters of The Palmyra Impact. Very intriguing. Too bad I have to get back to work...


----------



## PJ

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> We'll be finishing up _Dragonfly in Amber_ next week and starting _Voyager_ soon after. Do join us in the book klub when you can. Us old-time _Outlander_ fans love to hear from those new to the series. We never get tired of it, but it's nice to see it through new eyes.


Is there going to be a klub for a book not in a series? Don't get me wrong - I would probably like the Outlander series but I'm late to the party and I fear, too far behind to catch up.


----------



## LDB

Steph H said:


> Just spent lunch time reading the first 10 chapters of The Palmyra Impact. Very intriguing. Too bad I have to get back to work...


I started it one night after midnight intending to read a few chapters and go to sleep. At 0500 I finished the book.


----------



## NessaBug

CegAbq said:


> It truly is a FABULOUS series!





Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> We'll be finishing up _Dragonfly in Amber_ next week and starting _Voyager_ soon after. Do join us in the book klub when you can. Us old-time _Outlander_ fans love to hear from those new to the series. We never get tired of it, but it's nice to see it through new eyes.


I am really loving it. I just cried during part one of "Dragonfly in Amber" when


Spoiler



she was at the grave and ended up blurting it out


. I so adore it. Plus, Jamie is always good for a good giggle.


----------



## libro

I just finished this life-changing book, better yet in that it's a true story. I always thought I had a very open mind and heart, but there is always room to grow.....this book has planted a living seed inside me that I can't wait to sprout! I'll never look at anyone the same way again, and the people in this true story will remain with me for a very long time. I highly recommend this book to all. There is also a section at the end of this book for discussion group questions, which is just as appropriate to a book club as it is to one person who is looking for more answers to life.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Libro I have the book you recommended on my TBR list, I may have to bump it up after reading your post.


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## kari

libro said:


> I just finished this life-changing book, better yet in that it's a true story. I always thought I had a very open mind and heart, but there is always room to grow.....this book has planted a living seed inside me that I can't wait to sprout! I'll never look at anyone the same way again, and the characters in this true story will remain with me for a very long time. I highly recommend this book to all. There is also a section at the end of this book for discussion group questions, which is just as appropriate to a book club as it is to one person who is looking for more answers to life.


Oooh, I have this book already and just haven't gotten to it yet. Thanks for the great review - now I'm more anxious than ever to read it. I bought it on zero recommendation just because it looked really good to me.

Right now I'm reading Slumdog Millionaire and I can't post a Kindle link b/c I don't think Amazon is offering it in Kindle version right now. I'm glad I bought it when I did! I want to read it before I watch the movie, so I can be disappointed that the movie isn't as good haha (they never are!).


----------



## Leslie

kari said:


> Right now I'm reading Slumdog Millionaire and I can't post a Kindle link b/c I don't think Amazon is offering it in Kindle version right now. I'm glad I bought it when I did! I want to read it before I watch the movie, so I can be disappointed that the movie isn't as good haha (they never are!).


That's interesting. The book was called Q&A and it was available in a Kindle edition. Now it appears to have been re-titled and the Kindle version is gone. Too bad.

L


----------



## boydm

I'm reading Afraid by Jack Kilborn and One for the Money by Janet Evanovich (as part of a three-book package deal for the Kindle called Three Plums in One). I'm loving both. Afraid is definitely scary, and I can see why everyone has been raving about the Stephanie Plum books all these years.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

boydm said:


> I'm reading Afraid by Jack Kilborn and One for the Money by Janet Evanovich (as part of a three-book package deal for the Kindle called Three Plums in One). I'm loving both. Afraid is definitely scary, and I can see why everyone has been raving about the Stephanie Plum books all these years.


I find it very interesting to see what an author is reading. Boyd I am also reading Afraid and it is very scary to me. I would be afraid if I were in the house by myself.


----------



## libro

kari said:


> Oooh, I have this book already and just haven't gotten to it yet. Thanks for the great review - now I'm more anxious than ever to read it. I bought it on zero recommendation just because it looked really good to me.


Kari, Linda, and others -- Just a note about this book. While my review and feelings remain the same, I would like to point out one thing. It's essentially (down to its foundation) a tale of three people whose lives intertwine and affect not only themselves but countless others...IMHO, readers as well. However, because life has its "ups and downs," so does one story line in this book, which contains a very full range of emotions. If I said anymore, it would be a spoiler. Any questions, feel free to PM me.

Same Kind of Different As Me: A Modern-Day Slave, an International Art Dealer, and the Unlikely Woman Who Bound Them Together


----------



## MikeD

I finally decided to read some Robin Hobb. I never have, not sure why. But the free copy of:



was very good. I was taking a break from John Sandford's excellent Davenport books, so I decided to read the rest of Ms. Hobb's series before diving back into Davenport.

 

The first book was a bit hard to get into. Her writing style is....different. But once I settled into her rhythm, it was fine and the story is very good.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Just finished reading all three of Boyd Morrison's novels, what a ride. They were all excellent reads. As promised I am going to read non-fiction this time. I was a Biology/Psychology Major in college, secondary education. This education served me well as a computer specialst for a major oil company. Okay but I still consider myself a scientist at heart. I am reading "Why Evolution is True" by Jerry Coyne, a Phd in Evolutionary Biology. It's about time I got back to my roots.....
jp


----------



## intinst

jpmorgan49 said:


> Just finished reading all three of Boyd Morrison's novels, what a ride. They were all excellent reads. As promised I am going to read non-fiction this time. I was a Biology/Psychology Major in college, secondary education. This education served me well as a computer specialst for a major oil company. Okay but I still consider myself a scientist at heart. I am reading "Why Evolution is True" by Jerry Coyne, a Phd in Evolutionary Biology. It's about time I got back to my roots.....
> jp


That looks very intriguing, I dl'd a sample.


----------



## CS

Recently finished the first, now reading the second...


----------



## Meemo

MaineWriter said:


> That's interesting. The book was called Q&A and it was available in a Kindle edition. Now it appears to have been re-titled and the Kindle version is gone. Too bad.
> 
> L


I just watched the movie & loved it, now I wish I'd gone ahead & picked up the book when it was available. Hopefully it'll come back renamed, because I'd really like to read it.


----------



## kari

MaineWriter said:


> That's interesting. The book was called Q&A and it was available in a Kindle edition. Now it appears to have been re-titled and the Kindle version is gone. Too bad.
> 
> L


Yep, you're right. Same book but it was called Q&A. I downloaded the sample back when they had a Kindle edition but when I went to buy it online via the computer the other night, it was gone. I went to the sample on my Kindle and clicked to buy the book, just to see what would happen, and to my happy surprise, it downloaded! I was glad I had gotten the sample which was really just a reminder to me at the time.....but b/c of it I was able to still get the book even though it isn't listed anymore.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been reading our own Jeff's The Treasure of La Malinche and I'm about halfway through the second volume. I was going to wait to finish reading it before giving it a review, but I'm so busy getting ready to go on vacation, I may not have time before then.

I'll just say, for now, that this is a *great* read. Great story that keeps you guessing, great characters that also keep you guessing. And there's more than one story and more than one set of characters. It's an engaging, engrossing, sometimes nail-biting, action filled adventure. It's killing me I can't be reading it right now.

*mustdolaundrymustdolaundrymustdolaundry*


----------



## bkworm8it

Just started


Oooh also just downloaded Afraid.. Thanks to whomever posted it.

theresam


----------



## Neekeebee

Today, I had a few minutes, turned on LyBerry, and saw 
on my home page. I am in the middle of about 5 books right now, so I thought I would just browse through the title page, etc..... Before the day was over, I had spent 3 hours reading it!  (The only major interruption was my first trip to CoinStar!  ) Now I am off to one-cllick on Part 2! (I am nowhere near done with Part I, but it will make me happy to have it!)

N


----------



## Leslie

I finished a good book yesterday and was sort of at that "loose ends" feeling trying to decide what to read next. I decided not to look at any of the samples on my Kindle but instead to dive into one of the books I had bought, and with that, happened upon *High Spirits* by Dianne Salerni, one of our member authors.










The good news is: Dianne has sold the book to a major publisher and it will be coming out in its new form in 2010.

The bad news is: if you didn't buy the Kindle version when it was available, you won't be able to buy it now.

So....I probably shouldn't rave about this book too much since you'll have to wait a year to read it. But so far, starting off, I am enjoying it very much.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kari said:


> Yep, you're right. Same book but it was called Q&A. I downloaded the sample back when they had a Kindle edition but when I went to buy it online via the computer the other night, it was gone. I went to the sample on my Kindle and clicked to buy the book, just to see what would happen, and to my happy surprise, it downloaded! I was glad I had gotten the sample which was really just a reminder to me at the time.....but b/c of it I was able to still get the book even though it isn't listed anymore.


I just tried this. I had downloaded the sample and was bummed to read this morning that it wasn't available, then I read Kari's post. It did download, titled as Slumdog Millionaire, $9.99. I suspect this is an error in their catalog when they did the rebranding and will be caught. (I did klick on "I Want This Book on Kindle" while I was on Amazon.)

If anyone wants the sample, I'm willing to send a copy to you, PM me with your email address. I think you can then purchase it from the sample on your Kindle, if you decide you like it.''

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Thank you, Neekeebee.

I just finished reading the soon to be published, _Ariana's Pride_ by Margaret Lake. It's an historical romance set during the War Of The Roses. Although it's not the genre that I would normally choose I'm betting that a lot of KindleBoards members are going to love it.


Proposed Cover Art







I'll keep you posted on availability dates.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Neekeebee.
> 
> I just finished reading the soon to be published, _Ariana's Pride_ by Margaret Lake. It's an historical romance set during the War Of The Roses. Although it's not the genre that I would normally choose I'm betting that a lot of KindleBoards members are going to love it.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on availability dates.


Please do, Jeff. This is right up my alley!

L


----------



## drenee

Jeff, did you like it?


----------



## Jeff

drenee said:


> Jeff, did you like it?


I was prepared not to, but to my enormous surprise I did like it.

The author is a friend, as you can obviously guess. Expecting to hate it I took a deep breath and waded into Maggie's book, cringing at all the descriptions of the fabrics in the ladies' dresses. But before I knew it I was caught up in the story and I read a third of it at the first sitting.

Margaret Lake may not turn me into a romance novel fan, but she entertained me and kept me turning pages which is all I ever ask of an author.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neekeebee said:


> Today, I had a few minutes, turned on LyBerry, and saw
> on my home page. I am in the middle of about 5 books right now, so I thought I would just browse through the title page, etc..... Before the day was over, I had spent 3 hours reading it!  (The only major interruption was my first trip to CoinStar!  ) Now I am off to one-cllick on Part 2! (I am nowhere near done with Part I, but it will make me happy to have it!)
> 
> N


I posted above on this one. I'm about halfway through Vol. 2. I thought I would give myself a break between volumes, but I couldn't do it. I'm torn between biting my nails, sitting on the edge of my seat and holding my breath about half the time. The other half, I'm either fascinated by the history and politics of Mexico or laughing at Link's troubles with women.

If you like Wilbur Smith (minus all the elephant hunts), you will absolutely love _Treasure_.

As soon as I finish this one, I'm going to read Jeff's _Gone for a Soldier_.

Hope I find time on my vacation to do some major reading.


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
free PDF for the Ubuntu version of Linux. I have 2 old laptops that weren't running Windows very well anymore. I'm trying to learn about Linux and this PDF was free and pretty nice for beginners. So far I have been impressed with Linux. It will be a great PC young kids for school.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Neekeebee.
> 
> I just finished reading the soon to be published, _Ariana's Pride_ by Margaret Lake. It's an historical romance set during the War Of The Roses. Although it's not the genre that I would normally choose I'm betting that a lot of KindleBoards members are going to love it.
> 
> 
> Proposed Cover Art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep you posted on availability dates.


I'm a sucker for historicals. Beautiful cover. I think I'd get it just for that. Can we expect to see it in the Bargain Books thread? (hint-hint)


----------



## russr19

i'm reading Afraid by Jack Kilborn


----------



## patrisha w.

MikeD said:


> I finally decided to read some Robin Hobb. I never have, not sure why. But the free copy of:
> 
> 
> 
> was very good. I was taking a break from John Sandford's excellent Davenport books, so I decided to read the rest of Ms. Hobb's series before diving back into Davenport.
> 
> 
> 
> The first book was a bit hard to get into. Her writing style is....different. But once I settled into her rhythm, it was fine and the story is very good.


 I LOVE her books but you are right, she takes a long time to build up the "world". Next you should read The Tawny Man books in which the Fool of the Assassin books is a very important character. I am now reading the Soldier Son trilogy...

patrisha


----------



## Figment

Just finished , and have started on ...very fun, and very light after all else that I have been reading of late.


----------



## Forster

One of my favorite authors. I've read everything the guy has put out and have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## MikeD

patrisha #150 said:


> I LOVE her books but you are right, she takes a long time to build up the "world". Next you should read The Tawny Man books in which the Fool of the Assassin books is a very important character. I am now reading the Soldier Son trilogy...
> 
> patrisha


I actually have the Tawny Man Trilogy and the Liveship Traders Trilogy in my unread DTB library. So, they will get moved from unread to read in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Dori

I just finished Friday Night Knitting Club and found it to be a delightful read. I got the sample way back when it was mentioned here.


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Neekeebee

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Neekeebee.
> 
> I just finished reading the soon to be published, _Ariana's Pride_ by Margaret Lake. It's an historical romance set during the War Of The Roses. Although it's not the genre that I would normally choose I'm betting that a lot of KindleBoards members are going to love it.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on availability dates.


Thank _you_, Jeff, for the freebie back in March, and for writing it!

N


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I just finished The Unlikely Disciple

[

Any time a book makes you think about yourself, your faith and keeps you turning pages both dying to get to the end but also hoping it never does, you have a winner.

For a teenage writer, this was a heck of an effort and a success.

I was a bit annoyed at the many Facebook references, and it lagged in parts in the middle. It also had moments of revelation that were trite and made you wonder if the author had ever REALLY thought about faith in the first place. But that can all be overlooked for giving such an honest, real look at life in this world.

As a yankee who lived in Alabama for a spell, I could closely relate to a lot of his experience on a much milder level.

Give it a try.

Next up will be The Graveyard Book, which I should start on for my book club that's happening in a couple weeks.

[

It's not totally my genre, so I may pair it with The Island of Dr. Moreau.


----------



## Leslie

So now I am officially reading three books at once. Sigh...silly me.

I started with this, from one of our Kindle authors:



Then got distracted by this, recommended by one of our KindleBoards members:



THEN, I got involved in this story:



I'll be curious to see which one really captures my attention and keeps me reading.

Notice to those who care: *Above All, Honor* and *The Boy I Love* include descriptions of lesbian and homosexual love. Just so you know. I haven't gotten far enough in *High Spirits* to evaluate re: this content, but given the first little bit I read, I doubt it's there.

L


----------



## LDB

I'm about 2/3 through this one. Vince Flynn's work is similar to Boyd Morrison, it keeps you moving page to page not wanting to waste time blinking or otherwise interrupting your eyes from their reading. Flynn's works add a side benefit of telling it like it is from the proper viewpoint.


----------



## MonaSW

Forster said:


> One of my favorite authors. I've read everything the guy has put out and have yet to be disappointed.


Turn Coat was AWESOME! Thank you Jim!!!


----------



## chynared21

*Finished reading this the other day  and I'm almost half way through 

I needed something light after the emotional roller coaster ride of The Palmyra Impact *


----------



## Avalon3

I'm reading "The Invisible" by Andrew Britton. I started with "The American" and read them in order. How sad that such a talented writer passed away at the age of 27. His research in his books really stand out. He died of an undiagnosed heart condition. He will be missed.


----------



## EllenR

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Libro I have the book you recommended on my TBR list, I may have to bump it up after reading your post.


Linda, the Red Tent was awesome. I'll be interested to hear your take on it. I read it for a book club I belonged to a few years ago.

EllenR


----------



## Aravis60

Dori said:


> I just finished Friday Night Knitting Club and found it to be a delightful read. I got the sample way back when it was mentioned here.


I just got this from the library, but I haven't started it yet.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Linda,  I, too, have read "The Red Tent" and am anxious to hear your thoughts...


----------



## jaspertyler

DTB:



Kindle



and



Audio:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

EllenR said:


> Linda, the Red Tent was awesome. I'll be interested to hear your take on it. I read it for a book club I belonged to a few years ago.
> 
> EllenR


Ellen and KindleKay I posted a small review in Books Reccommened Thread. I loved The Red Tent. It was a beautifully written book about friendship between women. I was intrigued by the use of the red tent and amazed that women share the same experiences whether it be in biblical times or now. Filled with humor, sadness, heartbreak, romance. I think all women should read it. It had been on my to be read list for 6 months. I was sad for it to end.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My first book by this southern author.

Edited 04/12/09 : What a light, fun read and a good mystery. The setting is in Birmingham, AL where I live so I loved it. A feel good read! Sadly Anne George passed away in 2001. I will read the entire series.


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Elijsha

If you care about whats going on in the world today. You should check out this book.


----------



## Beth A

I am currently reading...



This book has been tempting me for a long time, and I finally started it last night (already on chapter 10)

This book has totally hooked me in and I can't wait to see what happens next!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I started this afternoon and am enjoying it.


----------



## Wheezie

I started this a few days ago and I think it's fascinating. The history of the Oxford English dictionary (yes I,m a total geek).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have that in paper. . . . . on my "to be read" shelf.  

Ann


----------



## RangerXenos

I just finished 'Diplomatic Immunity' by Lois McMaster Bujold, her last book in her Miles Vorkosigan series (to date).  I'm sad, no more Miles books to read at the moment. 

I may get back to Jim Butcher's 'Dresden Files' series now, I'm only through book six.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Diplomatic Immunity by Bujold doesn't appear to be on Kindle yet; here's the link in case you want to click to request or buy the paperback, which seems to be quite a good price!



Betsy


----------



## Rhiathame

Kindle (although not from Amazon)


Audio


----------



## Steph H

Where did you get The Deed of Paksenarrion, on Baen? I've got the hardback but haven't read it...want to, but not the hardback.


----------



## Avalon3

Elijsha said:


> If you care about whats going on in the world today. You should check out this book.


I watch Glenn Beck every night and he recommends this book. I plan to buy it.


----------



## Avalon3

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My first book by this southern author.
> 
> Edited 04/12/09 : What a light, fun read and a good mystery. The setting is in Birmingham, AL where I live so I loved it. A feel good read! Sadly Anne George passed away in 2001. I will read the entire series.


I just bought it and I'm looking forward to reading it. Thanks for posting it and the link.


----------



## melissaj323

I am reading and.


----------



## Rhiathame

Steph H said:


> Where did you get The Deed of Paksenarrion, on Baen? I've got the hardback but haven't read it...want to, but not the hardback.


Yes I got it direct from Baen after I wore out the hardcover version  I love this series.


----------



## VictoriaP

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My first book by this southern author.
> 
> Edited 04/12/09 : What a light, fun read and a good mystery. The setting is in Birmingham, AL where I live so I loved it. A feel good read! Sadly Anne George passed away in 2001. I will read the entire series.


Love love love this entire series--have had it in DTB since just after the first 4 books were out. This is one set I'll be replicating onto the K2.


----------



## Leslie

I just started this, which is a sequel to *The Boy I Love* which I just finished. *The Boy I Love* was great and I am anticipating that this will be as good, if not better.



Link to *The Boy I Love* in case anyone is interested in reading both:


----------



## geoffthomas

I have finished both volumes of Jeffry Hepple's The Treasure of La Malinche.
I enjoyed this read immensely. Action, character development and historical background along with current events - wow.


I am now reading, and enjoying A.D. 62: Pompeii, a novel by Rebecca East - very good read:

Am having a great time working through the works of our resident authors.
Jeff's work is terrific!

P.S. Am looking forward to the Boyd Morrison Book Klub of The Ark.


----------



## RangerXenos

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Diplomatic Immunity by Bujold doesn't appear to be on Kindle yet; here's the link in case you want to click to request or buy the paperback, which seems to be quite a good price!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Nope, there are a lot of the Vorkosigan series that aren't on Kindle, it's quite annoying! I know I can get them elsewhere and somehow switch them over, but I've not gotten that down yet, and I've got Amazon certificates to use!


----------



## PJ

I just finished the Carrot Cake Murder - A fun book and lots of great recipies: 

Now I have just started the 2nd book the Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant:


----------



## Jaasy

After putting the series on my Kindle, I just started rereading J. D. Robb's In Death series.  I am on book one, Naked In Death...


----------



## Steph H

I did that last October, Jaasy, and it was really fun to re-read the whole series over the course of a couple of weeks.  Picked up a lot of nuances I'd missed when I read the series over the course of a few years previously, reading them all that close together. And some "oh yeah, I'd forgotten that" moments, from the early books that I hadn't read in awhile.


----------



## Mycroft

So far it's great. And I just finished my first Lee Child novel:



That was really outstanding, especially for being free.


----------



## MikeD

^^^ I love Lee Child. One of my favorite authors. He has a new book coming out soon. BTW, all of his books are about Jack Reacher, the protagonist in Persuader.


----------



## stitch

Mycroft said:


> So far it's great. And I just finished my first Lee Child novel:


I really liked this book alot.

I'm not reading anything right now!!! I know its horrible but I only have two more days until Tax Season ends and I can go back to having a life.


----------



## Aravis60

I just started The Mysterious Island by Jules Verne. It is all the better because it is free!


----------



## CandyTX

*I just finished Living in a Foreign Language* by Michael Tucker (outstanding!) and started Almost Human by Nowack (I got 3 of her novels for dirt cheap from Amazon, I hope they are good, but if not, I'm only out $10 for the trio)


----------



## LADennis

At this moment I am ready The Other Boleyn Girl. I never got around to reading it when it first came out. I've never read another historical until now and I am really enjoying it.  I am thinking about ready The Boleyn Inheritance when I'm done. Anyone read that one, what did you think?


----------



## RangerXenos

Just started Beginner's Greek by James Collins.  Not sure if I'm going to like it or not, we'll see.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LADennis said:


> At this moment I am ready The Other Boleyn Girl. I never got around to reading it when it first came out. I've never read another historical until now and I am really enjoying it. I am thinking about ready The Boleyn Inheritance when I'm done. Anyone read that one, what did you think?


Those are my two favorite Phillipa Gregory books. Since you have never read historicals before, you should know that PG takes the gaps in history and inserts her own theories. I haven't much cared for her other books.

I absolutely love historicals. Sharon Kay Penman has several on Kindle, but they are not as light a read as PG. I've read SKP's Llewelyn trilogy in DTV. I've got Sunne in Splendour on my list to buy for Kindle.

There's a thread around here with recommendations for historical novels. PG and SKP write historical fiction. The difference is that historical novels are set in the past and may or may not have historical figures as secondary characters. Historical fiction is actual historical figures as the main characters written in novel form. That's my own opinion, which I know is not shared by everyone. I like to read both historical novels and historical fiction.


----------



## EllenR

I have so many books on my Kindle and on my DTB to-be-read shelf I can hardly decide what to read. At the moment, I'm whipping through the Southern Vampire series. It is one of the few series I have found that I can read back to back without getting bored, I'll say that. I"m also reading the In Death series though I decided to finish all the Sookie Stackhouse books before moving on. I have some wonderful books on the Kindle I've sampled and am dying to read. Why, oh why do I have to work for a living when I could be reading

EllenR


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently reading "Just One of the Guys" by Kristan Higgins. It's a very light read and a cute story. I'm a little over halfway and am enjoying it. I have laughed out loud a couple of times. It was a much needed light book since I just finished the sad book by Barbara Delinsky - "while my sister sleeps."

 $3.60


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

EllenR said:


> Why, oh why do I have to work for a living when I could be reading
> EllenR


Amen to that!!

I, too, have read the Southern Vampire Mysteries. I blew through them in about 1 1/2 weeks or so. I am reading the In Death series as well! I am on book 5, I think. I forget the name at the moment. My big fear is that there are so many and my book "budget" for April is about depleted. I will have to do some rebudgeting so that I can continue  Nothing comes between me and my books!  Sometimes I wish I was a slower reader. That would help my budget!


----------



## VictoriaP

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> My big fear is that there are so many and my book "budget" for April is about depleted. I will have to do some rebudgeting so that I can continue  Nothing comes between me and my books!  Sometimes I wish I was a slower reader. That would help my budget!


I have this problem as well--I've been hunting down classic mysteries from the Victorian era on Feedbooks & sci-fi/fantasy freebies from Baen to fill in the gap. Between those & some of last month's freebies/99 cent deals, I have 18 unread books on the K2 at the moment.

So what did I do? Bought another book recommended on another thread.  Sometimes, what you have on hand isn't what you feel like reading--hence the house full of DTBs and the feeling there's still nothing to read!



Very much in the vein of the Harry Potter books; excellently written so far. Fast read (in spite of the ~500 page length of the DTB version). I'm trying really hard to take this one slowly as we're flying out on Thursday & I've budgeted only to pick up the next two in the series for the trip. After that, I'll have to go back to classics for a bit.


----------



## Stephanie924

The Notebook (I still cry when I watch the movie) and then I'm starting The Wedding, both by Nicholas Sparks.


----------



## Zeronewbury

This is a guilty pleasure. I'm really more of a theology, classics, biography guy. Serious page turner if you can get ast the ballistics details.


----------



## Rhin

I'm reading 'Darkness Descending' by Harry Turtledove-- the third novel in the World at War series. DD was published in 2000.
I like it a lot, so far. It's well-written, entertaining and, as Turtledove did in his 'In the Balance' novel, he puts the story in perspective from all the sides involved.
I would describe it as "World War II with a fantasy setting."

I read 'In the Balance'- an alternate history of World War II. I thought that book was amazing really. I plan on reading the whole series soon.
Turtledove gets very technical and seems to always know exactly what he's talking about when describing scenery or machinery. I don't see as much of that peppered-in detail in Darkness Descending yet. But then again, how tech-savvy could he get when describing magic-imbued crystals dropped by dragon riders (the crystals act like artillery shells)?
Very entertaining, though.

Anyway, I'm enjoying it- I just wish I'd known I was starting off with book 3... I would have preferred starting from the beginning. Oh well.


----------



## libro

I found a new author whose "voice" I like....Sue Monk Kidd. I thought she only wrote The Secret Life of Bees  and The Mermaid Chair, but notice when checking outside Kindle selections that she's written several other books.

The Mermaid Chair only received 2.5/5 stars on Amazon, but I'm about halfway through and so far find it intriquing. I'll read her very well-received book, The Secret Life of Bees, after this (received 4.5/4 stars on Amazon) .

Yes, I'm always a step behind


----------



## Forster

Zeronewbury said:


> This is a guilty pleasure. I'm really more of a theology, classics, biography guy. Serious page turner if you can get ast the ballistics details.


I like Stephen Hunter.......a lot. Actually the firearms/ballistics details are some of the thinks I like about the books.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'm starting Barracuda this morning. Looking forward to it.
jp


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Just finished Barracuda and started Three Cups of Tea which has been on my TBR list for months. I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## geoffthomas

Forster said:


> I like Stephen Hunter.......a lot. Actually the firearms/ballistics details are some of the thinks I like about the books.


My introduction to Stephen Hunter's writing was Pale Horse Coming:

Some of my friends have gone to his book signings - he is a movie critic for the Wash Post.


----------



## melissaj323

I am trying to save my gift cards that I received for my birthday last month. So I decided to try some books off of my shelves for a little while: and just finished.


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Just finished Barracuda and started Three Cups of Tea which has been on my TBR list for months. I am enjoying it so far.


OMG I forgot all about that book! It has been on my to read list forever! Maybe it will be the next one when I finish
_The Host_


----------



## VictoriaP

I think I OD'd on classic mysteries for too long. Now I've swung fully back into sci-fi/fantasy--mostly fantasy, though I'm still slogging one last post-French Revolution one, the final one of the five Monseiur Lecoq books:



I got mine through Feedbooks, so I can't vouch for the formatting on this one. Not a fast read in many ways, typical Victorian era book that bogs down in description, detail, and a ton of backstory.

------------------

Meanwhile I cannot for the life of me remember who recommended this series, whether I found it here (likely) or through part of the recommendations somewhere on Amazon.



Can we somehow convince publishers to make better titles for bundles? LOL

Fantasy romance category: The Study Series Bundle by Maria V. Snyder actually consists of four titles, Poison Study, Magic Study, Fire Study, and the online only Assassin Study. This is one where downloading the sample is invaluable, because they actually give you a decent sized sample to make your decision from. I got through the first chapter & immediately bought the set.

----------------------

And finally, finished the first book last night, here's the sequel, will probably read over the weekend trip:



I really enjoyed the beginning of this series. Inevitable Harry Potter comparisons, but truly a good read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished reading _The Murder at the Vicarage_ by Agatha Christie and am now reading _Prester John_.



Not sure where it's going, yet, but so far, so good. I want to keep reading to find out, which is a good sign.


----------



## RJ Keller

Ooooh...I started "The Book Thief" again tonight. I say "again" because this will make the fourth time I've read it since I bought it last summer. And yes, I'm bawling like a baby. Again. 

Oh, how I adore the boy whose hair is the color of lemons.

I know this book has been recommended about 20,000 times here on KB, in just about every type of thread imaginable, but there's a reason for it: it's just that good.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

this in audiobook format: (from overdrive)
Dark Melody (The Carpathians (Dark) Series, Book 10)

reading this is DTV:


about to order on my kindle


----------



## r0b0d0c

geoffthomas said:


> My introduction to Stephen Hunter's writing was Pale Horse Coming:
> 
> Some of my friends have gone to his book signings - he is a movie critic for the Wash Post.


This is an example of my frustrations in buying/reading books on my Kindle. "Pale Horse Coming" IS available on the Kindle, although it's a sequel of another Stephen Hunter book which IS NOT available on the Kindle:


----------



## geoffthomas

I finished A.D. 62: Pompeii, a novel by Rebecca East - very good read.
And have now started 
Mighty Hammer Down (Legend of Reason Series)
Author: David J. Guyton


----------



## EllenR

Libro, I hope you love The Secret Life of Bees. My sister-in-law told me about it a few years ago and I read it. I recently gave it to my daughter to read. We all thought it was wonderful.

EllenR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just finished reading _The Murder at the Vicarage_ by Agatha Christie and am now reading _Prester John_.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where it's going, yet, but so far, so good. I want to keep reading to find out, which is a good sign.


A good word from Gertie is recommendation enough for me (and Prester-John is only $0.80!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

I've spent the last few days at the hospital with my hubby, so I've had LOTS of Kindle time. I downloaded and started reading Belong to Me by Marisa de los Santos. My friend loaned me Love Walked In a couple of weeks ago and I absolutely loved it, so I couldn't wait to start this one.

This link is for the paperback, I couldn't find the link for the Kindle version on the link maker.


----------



## Leslie

EllenR said:


> Libro, I hope you love The Secret Life of Bees. My sister-in-law told me about it a few years ago and I read it. I recently gave it to my daughter to read. We all thought it was wonderful.
> 
> EllenR


I really liked The Secret Life of Bees. I was very disappointed in The Mermaid's Chair in comparison, but I did finish it.

I finished a great book last night (see the reader's recommendations thread). Now I get to start this at lunch. I'm so excited!


----------



## Angela

Aravis60 said:


> I've spent the last few days at the hospital with my hubby, so I've had LOTS of Kindle time. I downloaded and started reading Belong to Me by Marisa de los Santos. My friend loaned me Love Walked In a couple of weeks ago and I absolutely loved it, so I couldn't wait to start this one.
> 
> This link is for the paperback, I couldn't find the link for the Kindle version on the link maker.


Hope things are well with your hubby!


----------



## meljackson

I just finished Belong to Me. It was really good. 

Melissa


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks, Angela, he's doing really well. He had to have his gallbladder removed.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Aravis60 said:


> Thanks, Angela, he's doing really well. He had to have his gallbladder removed.


Glad to her your hubby is on the mend and it wasn't too serious.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie:

I downloaded Erastes' Transgressions the other day and look forward to reading it. It looks like a great choice.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aravis60--

Glad your husband is doing OK.  The Kindle is such a godsend for hospital waiting rooms, isn't it?  No more needing something, anything to read!!!

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos

Just finished 'Beginner's Greek' by James Collins, which I read the paper copy as I already had it before my Kindle. It took a bit to get going, but I really enjoyed it. (Why won't a lot of the books that are available on Kindle come up on the linkmaker?)

I just started

Bloodhound by Tamora Pierce, it's available on Kindle but again, the linkmaker didn't find it:

http://www.amazon.com/Bloodhound-Legend-Beka-Cooper-ebook/dp/B000UZNR6E/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading this:



   

Mike


----------



## Meemo

Finished 


Moved on to


----------



## 1131

Just finished


Started yesterday


and I'm already half done. I got it a while ago. Good thing, I just noticed that it's up to $15.00


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A good word from Gertie is recommendation enough for me (and Prester-John is only $0.80!
> 
> Betsy


   

_Miss Julia Delivers the Goods_ arrived on Little Gertie yesterday (I pre-ordered). I love this series, but I'm not recommending it until the whole series has been Kindleized. It has to be read in order. In the meantime, I keep on clicking.


----------



## Leslie

edwpat said:


> Leslie:
> 
> I downloaded Erastes' Transgressions the other day and look forward to reading it. It looks like a great choice.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I am at 41% and really enjoying it.

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> _Miss Julia Delivers the Goods_ arrived on Little Gertie yesterday (I pre-ordered). I love this series, but I'm not recommending it until the whole series has been Kindleized. It has to be read in order. In the meantime, I keep on clicking.


I LOVE Miss Julia! I read the whole series pre-Kindle when I was addicted to the library. I didn't know that there was a new one out.....

*running off to Amazon*

Edit: OK- I love Miss Julia, but I am waiting for the price to drop. Thanks shoppingnotes.com!!!


----------



## Jeff

​


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have moved on from:


I finished it at about 9pm last night and had the thrill (again) of getting the next in the series:


In under a minute! Whispernet ROCKS!


----------



## Chad Winters

The new Honor Harrington book is out!! Not on Kindle but it is on www.baen.com in Kindle format. Much cheaper than the hardcover!!

(This is a great military sci-fi book with a strong heroine. The first book "On Basilisk Station" is available free at baen.com)


----------



## Jeff

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> In under a minute! Whispernet ROCKS!


It does indeed. I woke up in the middle of the night worrying about things that worrying can't fix and discovered that I had nothing to read. A year ago I would have made an emergency trip to a 24-7 book outlet but - Ta-Da! In under a minute I was learning how not to _Kill bin Laden_. The bad news is that I paid 15 bucks for the book after holding off buying it for some time in hope of a price drop. Still - very cool.

Does buying a book so fast and easily make you feel decadent?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

It makes me feel WAY special


----------



## Jeff

...and you are, indeed.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

As are you, Jeff!!


----------



## kari

I just finished this one and I'm in the process of deciding what I'll read next.


----------



## meljackson

I'm about 1/3 through this and liking it so far.



Melissa


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I stumbled upon this book and am loving it, it is a bargain at $4.79. Beautifully written, romance, magic, family secrets, a great read.



Finished Three Cups of Tea by Greg Mortenson, awesome read!


----------



## NurseLisa

Still reading.....



I am finally at the end of this book.........parts of it was interesting, but other parts dragged out, didn't really hold my interest but I am forcing myself to finish it since I paid for it. However, the end of the book is much more interesting.


----------



## LDB

I've just started this one and about 2 chapters into it so far. It is well written and extremely on point. Should be required reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

imallbs said:


> Started yesterday


Can you tell me more about this one? There's not much description on Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## katbird1

I started this last night and had to make myself turn out the light. It seems so real that I caught myself a couple of times wanting to turn on Fox News to get the info! It's a rainy Sunday here, so I'll have time to finish reading this afternoon.

Kathy


----------



## LDB

I made the mistake of starting it after midnight one night. I went to bed about 5 in the morning after finishing it. It's that good and it does make you think you are getting the minute by minute news of an actual event. If you haven't read his other two I highly recommend them as well.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I saw a segment with Steve Lopez and Nathaniel on 60 Minutes or Dateline. I started this book this morning and can not put it down. It is an amazing story. Robert Downy Jr. and Jamie Fox are in the movie, look forward to seeing it.


----------



## NessaBug

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I saw a segment with Steve Lopez and Nathaniel on 60 Minutes or Dateline. I started this book this morning and can not put it down. It is an amazing story. Robert Downy Jr. and Jamie Fox are in the movie, look forward to seeing it.


You should check out the columns at LATimes.com. 
http://www.latimes.com/news/columnists/la-me-lopez16oct16-series,0,3899191.special


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

NessaBug said:


> You should check out the columns at LATimes.com.
> http://www.latimes.com/news/columnists/la-me-lopez16oct16-series,0,3899191.special


Thanks Nessabug, I look forward to reading these!


----------



## MAGreen

Right now I am working on the Stephanie Plum Series. I have about half of them in DTB's and will be picking up the others for my KK as I get to them. I am only on #3 right now...Three to get Deadly! I heard about them from the sonograher (I think?) when I was preggers with my son. I am enjoying them, but not totally in love!


----------



## Bruinboy

This got a great review on the Today show yesterday. Will probably get this week. Thought some would like to know.


----------



## intinst

Finally!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

LDB said:


> I've just started this one and about 2 chapters into it so far. It is well written and extremely on point. Should be required reading.


Is there a companion volume for Conservative Hypocrisy?  

Mike


----------



## MikeD

intinst said:


> Finally!


Yay! I see LOTR Trilogy may be available as an omnibus soon as well. The individual books are available now. Very cool.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

There IS a God and, on the day I finished the 3rd Book of The Jade Owl Legacy Series - The Dragon's Pool, The Lord of the Rings is available on the Kindle. Hallelujah. IMEAN< I've read it 37 times since 1964, but my Kindle is almost complete (Rowlin, whatcha waitin' for).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## LDB

If the conservatives come remotely close to matching these guys then there might be a version for them someday. That will never happen though. This stuff is sooooo far out there it can't be matched.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

LDB said:


> That will never happen though.


I think it happened quite some time ago, heh.

Mike
(who is neither conservative or liberal)


----------



## chynared21

*Finished this fun read....


and I'm half way through...


I'm not finding it "scary" as some have said but I'm really enjoying it so far...wanting to read more and just when I think I finished up that section, another would grab me right in...*


----------



## intinst

edwpat said:


> There IS a God and, on the day I finished the 3rd Book of The Jade Owl Legacy Series - The Dragon's Pool, The Lord of the Rings is available on the Kindle. Hallelujah. IMEAN< I've read it 37 times since 1964, but my Kindle is almost complete (Rowlin, whatcha waitin' for).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I have read LotR at least yearly since 68, and a couple of times, just started right back at the beginning when I finished. Oh Happy Day!


----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> I have read LotR at least yearly since 68, and a couple of times, just started right back at the beginning when I finished. Oh Happy Day!


I also read LoTR every year, but I have only been doing it since about 1995. Do you have a certain schedule? I always start with The Hobbit on the first day of fall and then read the rest.


----------



## Jaasy

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I have moved on from:
> 
> 
> I finished it at about 9pm last night and had the thrill (again) of getting the next in the series:
> 
> 
> In under a minute! Whispernet ROCKS!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Fiction - fun, funny and light read

The Soloist - Nonfiction and touching. (I've gotten spoiled by link maker 2)


----------



## kari

chynared21 said:


> *Finished this fun read....
> 
> 
> and I'm half way through...
> 
> 
> I'm not finding it "scary" as some have said but I'm really enjoying it so far...wanting to read more and just when I think I finished up that section, another would grab me right in...*


Apparently "scary" is a very subjective thing. Everyone told me the movie "The Orphanage" scared them silly and some had to sleep with the lights on after watching it.  I sat through the entire movie waiting for the scary parts that never came. Wasn't scary in the least and I never thought anymore about it after watching. In fact, it was a little boring! LOL I guess we're all different. That said -- I was avoiding this book (Afraid) because it sounded too scary, but you've made me rethink that now. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished this thriller:



and now I am reading this:


----------



## Forster

I'm getting caught up on my Sookie Stackhouse reading, just finished #7 and now I'm on to this one:


----------



## Jeff

[quote author=Edited from jpmorgan]
I just finished Barracuda
[/quote]
Did you like it?


----------



## jpmorgan49

Jeff said:


> Did you like it?


Yes, it was a very good read. The last third of the book keeps you on the edge of your seat.


Spoiler



It gives new meaning to "Just when you thought it was safe to go back to the water".


jp


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Finished:


A good read.

Now reading:



Mike


----------



## MAGreen

I just finished the third book in the Stephanie Plum series last night, and then read UR by Stephen King, and then I started Painting the Roses Red. 
The Plum series is amusing, but not making my favorites list. UR was also amusing, a little like a Twilight Zone Episode at times, and not making the Favortie list. 
Painting the Roses Red has Started out strong, and if it keeps this up may very well make my Favorites list! Thanks Trish!


----------



## Googlegirl

I CAN NOT for the life of me get into the Plum books. My mom has read them all and loves them. She gave me 11 on Top(?). I just didn't get it. 
I recently finished

And I started this since my son was just diagnosed with a plethora of allergies. We are trying to reduce his allergy"load".


and for Fun! So funny, narrated by the dog, Chet.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I love the Stephanie Plum books: funny, light, easy reads but I know that they aren't for everybody.  I do think that they need to be read in order to fully understand all the charachters, though!


----------



## Googlegirl

hmm don't think I posted links to those books correctly to show the photos. Can someone help me do that?
TIA


----------



## Vegas_Asian

this weekend I finished:
Dead Tree Verison=

Iron Kissed (Mercy Thompson, Book 3)


Bone Crossed (Mercy Thompson, Book 4)

Audiobook:

Fearless Fourteen (Stephanie Plum Novels)

Next I am reading=
DTV:

Blood Bound (Mercy Thompson, Book 2)


Storm Front (The Dresden Files, Book 1)

Audiobook:
Dark Melody (The Carpathians (Dark) Series, Book 10)

Sometime between all this reading I suppose I will make time to study for finals and set up my classes for the next semester. lol


----------



## chynared21

kari said:


> Apparently "scary" is a very subjective thing. Everyone told me the movie "The Orphanage" scared them silly and some had to sleep with the lights on after watching it.  I sat through the entire movie waiting for the scary parts that never came. Wasn't scary in the least and I never thought anymore about it after watching. In fact, it was a little boring! LOL I guess we're all different. That said -- I was avoiding this book (Afraid) because it sounded too scary, but you've made me rethink that now. Thanks for posting.


*You're welcome. I find it more gory than scary. My definition of scary is when my skin crawls...either book or movie *


----------



## Dori

Lately read Friday Night Knitting Club.  Loved it.
Last week read Marley and Me!  Loved it.
Now reading Dewey,  it is good.


----------



## Forster

chynared21 said:


> *You're welcome. I find it more gory than scary. My definition of scary is when my skin crawls...either book or movie *


^That's my take on Afraid.

The only books that ever truly creeped me out were....



And



.....and that was probably due to my age at the time I read them.


----------



## Meemo

Forster said:


> ^That's my take on Afraid.
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> .....and that was probably due to my age at the time I read them.


I never read Amityville - I knew better - but I did read Helter Skelter (knowing I shouldn't) and it DID creep me out for a few days. Of course I realized later that jet lag (we'd just moved overseas when I read it) probably played a part in my sleeplessness, but the thought of that group still creeps me out...

Also, I read this one in high school & it was disturbing to me back then (not Kindleized):


I've got Afraid on my Kindle, I like JA Konrath's other books, will be interesting to see if I can make it through this one...


----------



## kari

I read Amityville Horror when I was quite young (early teens?), and it did creep me out a bit then.  I still think of those red eyes sometimes. LOL


----------



## NurseLisa

Dori said:


> Lately read Friday Night Knitting Club. Loved it.
> Last week read Marley and Me! Loved it.
> Now reading Dewey, it is good.


I loved Friday Night Knitting Club, and I loved Knit Two!
Also Loved Dewey but made me cry.
Now trying to get Comfort Food (Kate Jacobs) available on Kindle........Amazon says it will be released soon on Kindle!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Reading _Gone for a Soldier_ by Jeff, so, you know it's good.

Almost finished with The Heartbreaker by Susan Howatch. Starting to reread Voyager tonight for the Book Klub.


----------



## TM

Currently reading:


----------



## kari

TM said:


> Currently reading:


I just started this last night! I couldn't get into any of the other gazillion choices I have for some reason, but this looks fun and it's actually the very first book I bought for K2 when I got it at the end of February.....so I figured it's high time I get going on it.


----------



## 1131

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you tell me more about this one? There's not much description on Amazon.
> 
> Betsy


 

As the title says, Unspeakable is about the Life of Junius Wilson. Wilson was born in 1908 in North Carolina. He was African American and deaf. Junius Wilson was accused of a crime that he probably did not commit. He never went to trial. Instead he was committed to the State Hospital for the Colored Insane in North Carolina (even though he was not insane). He was 17 when he was committed. He lived there until December 2000 when he was moved to what amounted to a nursing home where he died March 17th 2007 (I am not giving anything away here). This story is really about race, disability, mental illness and bigotry but told through Junius Wilson's story. There is a lot of speculation, particularly in the 1st part of the book - there is so little information on Junius Wilson's life that the book would not have been possible without it. The writers have documented Wilson's story very well. The history they provided was educational but was provided to give context the Junius Wilson's story. I think this book deserves the 5 star reviews that it got. This is only the 3rd book I have read that brought me to tears. I would gladly have paid $15.00 for it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Another one here who read Amityville & Helter Skelter when I was probably way too young for them! But for some reason, book violence (even real) has never creeped me out the way TV/movie violence does. I'll read stuff that there's no way on earth I'd be able to watch.

Having said that--my "fluffy" reading phase continues for the most part!

Just finished today:

 This set is fantasy/romance--more fantasy than romance. Sorry, no vampire porn here.  Remarkably well written, interesting universe & characters. Excellent find, recommended by someone here on the board (in this thread, I think!).

 3rd in the series; this is a Harry Potteresque young adult saga, surprisingly well done and a lot of fun. The first three books are all lower priced at $6.39 each. I'm about to start book 4--that one unfortunately is $9.99. Paperback release will be in June at $7.99, so if you can hold off, the price will probably drop on the Kindle version as well. I'm too impatient for that. Book 5 will be out in September, and a companion book also appears to be coming in June--neither shows as preorder for Kindle, though both can be preordered in DTB form.


----------



## kari

VictoriaP said:


> Another one here who read Amityville & Helter Skelter when I was probably way too young for them! But for some reason, book violence (even real) has never creeped me out the way TV/movie violence does. I'll read stuff that there's no way on earth I'd be able to watch


That's true for me too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm the same way. Tried to watch Halloween the other night and had to stop. 2d time.

Currently, I'm reading Team of Rivals.


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Having said that--my "fluffy" reading phase continues for the most part!
> 
> Just finished today:
> 
> This set is fantasy/romance--more fantasy than romance. Sorry, no vampire porn here.  Remarkably well written, interesting universe & characters. Excellent find, recommended by someone here on the board (in this thread, I think!).


Good timing! Storm Glass, the first book in her new Glass series will be out next week. Hopefully it won't take too long to get it Kindlized.


----------



## Sailor

I am almost 3/4 finished with Mike Monahan's BARRACUDA:

-sailor

​


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Currently, I'm reading Team of Rivals.
> 
> 
> Betsy


*How is it so far?*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I am really enjoying it! It opens on election day and everyone's await returns. Then DKG works on the background of each of the four leading candidates for President: Seward, Lincoln, Bates & Chase (a distant relative of my husband's). I feel like we're killing time waiting for the results. Lots of interesting stuff. One of them, I forget which one, maybe Seward, was born when Washington was still President. Lincoln was born in Kentucy and his father was sort of a loser but his mother was apparently very smart, but no one knows very much about her.

Nonfiction has to be really good to grip me (it's a weakness--I think there's not enough sex romance in nonfiction to hold my interest.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am really enjoying it! It opens on election day and everyone's await returns. Then DKG works on the background of each of the four leading candidates for President: Seward, Lincoln, Bates & Chase (a distant relative of my husband's). I feel like we're killing time waiting for the results. Lots of interesting stuff. One of them, I forget which one, maybe Seward, was born when Washington was still President. Lincoln was born in Kentucy and his father was sort of a loser but his mother was apparently very smart, but no one knows very much about her.
> 
> Nonfiction has to be really good to grip me (it's a weakness--I think there's not enough sex romance in nonfiction to hold my interest.
> 
> Betsy


*I read the sample of the new Lincoln bio out...his mother died when he was pretty young. His father seemed very detached and it may be because his own father was murdered when he was 6. I'm guessing that is where his detachment comes from.*


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nonfiction has to be really good to grip me (it's a weakness--I think there's not enough sex romance in nonfiction to hold my interest.
> 
> Betsy


Oh Betsy, you need to read this:











No, I haven't read it yet. You need to do so and then report back. Thanks. 

L


----------



## EllenR

Forster said:


> ^That's my take on Afraid.
> 
> The only books that ever truly creeped me out were....
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> .....and that was probably due to my age at the time I read them.


I'd have to agree with you on all accounts. I did not find AFRAID to be at all scary. It was exciting and a page turner but not scary. Those two books were definitely scary when I read then in my teens!

EllenR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Oh Betsy, you need to read this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I haven't read it yet. You need to do so and then report back. Thanks.
> 
> L


I remember when that came out, I read the reviews. Not sure I'll read it, one Lincoln book is probably enough for this year.

DKG doesn't seem to agree, BTW, she makes a very pointed comment at one point about Lincoln's sexuality, I'll see if I can find it.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

I am now reading:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just finished:

Victor J. Banis' Longhorns



Truly sensual and a wonderful read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MAGreen

Finished Painting the Roses Red, and moved on to Kept, which I finished as well, now I am on to Bobbys Trace. 
I loved Painting the Roses Red. Could be a little more developed, but a really fabulous early work for the Author. I will be keeping my eye out for anything by Trish Lamoree! I am hoping for a sequel. 
Kept...short but sweet. Good development, stayed on track and moved along beautifully!
I will let you know about Bobbys Trace!

Creepy trivia...members of the Manson Family lived in a house my dad owns. There were drawings on the wall of the staircase with flames and symbols. Someone had painted over it, but it bleed through. The house burned down a few years ago. Dad still lives in the same spot, but in a new house!


----------



## Jeff

Finished _Kill bin Laden_ and starting _Not a Good Day to Die_.


----------



## Figment

I am reading, and very much enjoying, .

I was speaking with my brother about how much I'm enjoying this book, and he suggested as an even better book Dress Grey which not only isn't available for Kindle, but must be purchased used. I did so for $.01, and should have it before I finish _The Lords of Discipline_.


----------



## Wheezie

Currently Anne Perry's Seven Dials. This is my first of her books. I have heard her name before, but I was unaware of her very interesting past. I read that when she was a child that she and another kid committed a murder. There was apparently a movie made of it Heavenly Creatures


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wheezie said:


> Currently Anne Perry's Seven Dials. This is my first of her books. I have heard her name before, but I was unaware of her very interesting past. I read that when she was a child that she and another kid committed a murder. There was apparently a movie made of it Heavenly Creatures


It was about 50 years ago in New Zealand. They killed the other girls mother by hitting her over the head with bricks until she was dead. She and the girl were obsessively close friends and were about to be separated, and the other girl thought if they killed her mother, they could stay together. Both girls were convicted and spent time in prison. Anne Perry moved back to England and apparently put her life back together to become a very successful author. The other girl was released a few years later, and faded into obscurity.


----------



## Sailor

I just finished Mike Monahan's Barracuda. It was a really good ocean thriller.

I am now starting Jeffry S Hepple's Gone For a Soldier:




-Sailor


----------



## lynninva

This:



Because I had never read it before. With all the excitement regarding the Tolkien books being available on Kindle, I figured it was time I took the plunge.


----------



## LDB

I have added this one (that I can't figure out how to link as it's not on Kindle yet)

http://www.amazon.com/Accidentally-Joined-Vast-Right-Wing-Conspiracy/dp/0060936975/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240450775&sr=8-1

to this one


----------



## MikeD

LDB said:


> I have added this one (that I can't figure out how to link as it's not on Kindle yet)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accidentally-Joined-Vast-Right-Wing-Conspiracy/dp/0060936975/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240450775&sr=8-1...


Here you go, LDB.



When in link-maker, immediately to the left of the field where you enter in the book title, is a drop down menu. By default it says, "Kindle Store", but the drop down has other options as well - one of which is "Books". Use the drop down to select "Books" and you can then enter in your title and get a picture link for a non-Kindle book. Hope that helps.


----------



## MichelleR

Aravis60 said:


> This link is for the paperback, I couldn't find the link for the Kindle version on the link maker.


Wow, thank you -- didn't know there was a sequel to Love Walked In.


----------



## MichelleR

KindleGirl said:


> I am currently reading "Just One of the Guys" by Kristan Higgins. It's a very light read and a cute story. I'm a little over halfway and am enjoying it. I have laughed out loud a couple of times. It was a much needed light book since I just finished the sad book by Barbara Delinsky - "while my sister sleeps."
> 
> $3.60


This was a fun read. Here's a book I read recently with a similar feel:


----------



## LDB

MikeD said:


> When in link-maker, immediately to the left of the field where you enter in the book title, is a drop down menu. By default it says, "Kindle Store", but the drop down has other options as well - one of which is "Books". Use the drop down to select "Books" and you can then enter in your title and get a picture link for a non-Kindle book. Hope that helps.


Thanks. I guess the tunnel vision kept me from ever paying attention to that.


----------



## MichelleR

LDB said:


> Thanks. I guess the tunnel vision kept me from ever paying attention to that.


Speaking of tunnel vision:

I've seen a good handful of posts from you tonight that have seemed combative. I don't think they were just posted tonight, that's just when I read them. Even your sig seems to be gunning for people with different political views. Also, the comment about a dem bashing book being required reading -- wow. I think Dreams of My Father to be incredibly uplifting, but I'm not defiantly calling it a must read.

It's possible that I'm misreading you, but I'm feeling a little like you really, really, _really_ hate people who, oh, are glad at the way the last election turned out. Or voted for Franken, and we know that has yet to "turn out." I think there's room enough for both sides and no point in trying to make people uncomfortable.


----------



## LDB

Yes, you are misreading me. I don't hate anyone, really, really, _really_ or otherwise. My posts aren't combative they're thought provokers. They are to hopefully promote thinking outside the box, or in this case the endflaps perhaps. The world isn't absolutely black and white but it isn't nearly as gray scale as people want to project it either. There is far too much belief that government is supposed to fix everything and provide for everything. "If I take care of him he'll take care of me. I won't have to worry about paying my mortgage or filling my gas tank." comes to mind. Look at the Iowa flooding and compare it to Katrina as far as demands and expectations placed on the government.

I regret that the last few elections have been a choice between the lesser of two evils. I seriously regret that the greater evil won the last election. I deeply regret the loss of rights and the insurmountable indebtedness that will result. Most of all I regret the things that have brought us to this point where so many are incapable of seeing that government is not and never will be the answer and that the continuing growth of government and growth of gray scale touchy feely is a path to certain failure, just as it has been for other "empires" throughout history. I'm sure my reply won't last too long but there it is just in case you get to read it.


----------



## RJ Keller

In celebration of Shakespeare's 445th birthday, I'm reading "The Merry Wives of Windsor." 

_"Why then the world's mine oyster, Which I with sword will open."_


----------



## LDB

I've never been able to get started in Shakespeare. Is there one that's considered the "starter"?


----------



## mwvickers

LDB said:


> I've never been able to get started in Shakespeare. Is there one that's considered the "starter"?


I don't know that there is a real starter, but _Romeo and Juliet _ and _Hamlet _ are two of the most popular.


----------



## RJ Keller

mwvickers said:


> I don't know that there is a real starter, but _Romeo and Juliet _ and _Hamlet _ are two of the most popular.


I agree that those two are probably your best bet to getting started, because the plots and characters of both are so well-known. Also, "Much Ado About Nothing," because it's rather lighthearted. I tutored a group of high school kids a few years ago in The Ways of The Bard and started things out by showing them Kenneth Branagh's movie adaptation of "Much Ado," (which is available on Netflix if you're a subscriber.) It helped to get them used to the Old English.


----------



## Leslie

LDB said:


> I've never been able to get started in Shakespeare. Is there one that's considered the "starter"?


One approach might be to read books that are "re-takes" on Shakespeare themes/stories. For example, *A Thousand Acres* by Jane Smiley (not available on the Kindle, unfortunately) is a re-telling of *King Lear*; *The Story of Edgar Sawtelle* by David Wrobleski tells the story of *Hamlet*. Then go back and read the original and see what you think.

I also have a hard time reading Shakespeare; I've done much better listening to the audio books. Movies are another way to make his writing more accessible. The 1948 version of *Hamlet* with Sir Laurence Olivier is terrific; I also like Franco Zefferelli's 1968 version of *Romeo and Juliet*.

L


----------



## RJ Keller

Leslie said:


> One approach might be to read books that are "re-takes" on Shakespeare themes/stories. For example, *A Thousand Acres* by Jane Smiley (not available on the Kindle, unfortunately) is a re-telling of *King Lear*; *The Story of Edgar Sawtelle* by David Wrobleski tells the story of *Hamlet*. Then go back and read the original and see what you think.
> 
> I also have a hard time reading Shakespeare; I've done much better listening to the audio books. Movies are another way to make his writing more accessible. The 1948 version of *Hamlet* with Sir Laurence Olivier is terrific; I also like Franco Zefferelli's 1968 version of *Romeo and Juliet*.
> 
> L


Yes!! *A Thousand Acres * is amazing!

It also puts me in mind of "10 Things I Hate About You" (with the incomparable Mr. Heath Ledger), which was a take off on "Taming of the Shrew."


----------



## Leslie

rjkeller said:


> Yes!! *A Thousand Acres * is amazing!
> 
> It also puts me in mind of "10 Things I Hate About You" (with the incomparable Mr. Heath Ledger), which was a take off on "Taming of the Shrew."


Yes! Also, *Kiss Me Kate* which was a play within the movie as they got ready to perform *The Taming of the Shrew*. Zefferelli also did *Taming of the Shrew* in 1967 with Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton. Fun stuff.

L


----------



## mwvickers

rjkeller said:


> I agree that those two are probably your best bet to getting started, because the plots and characters of both are so well-known. Also, "Much Ado About Nothing," because it's rather lighthearted. I tutored a group of high school kids a few years ago in The Ways of The Bard and started things out by showing them Kenneth Branagh's movie adaptation of "Much Ado," (which is available on Netflix if you're a subscriber.) It helped to get them used to the Old English.


I agree with you completely.

Interestingly, Shakespeare's English is not Old English. _Beowulf _ is Old English. Chaucer wrote in Middle English. Shakespeare wrote in Elizabethan English, which, surprisingly, is actually classified as...are you ready for this?...Modern English.

If you read _Canterbury Tales_ in Middle English (not translated) and then come back and read Shakespeare, Elizabethan English suddenly starts to make more sense. LOL

Here is a sample of Middle English (roughly, from memory; so spelling is way off, I'm sure.):

Whan that April with his shoures soote
The draught of March hath perced to the roote
And bathed every vein in swich liccour
Of which vertu engendred is the flour
Whan Zephirus eek with his sweet breethe
Inspired hath in every holt and hethe
The tendre croppes, and the yonnge sonne
Hath in the Ram his half course yronne
And small fowles maken melodye 
Which sleepen all the nyght with open ye
For priketh him nature in hir corages
Than longen folk to goone on pilgrimages

Here is part of Hamlet's soliloquy (again from memory, so forgive the errors):

To be, or not to be
That is the question
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles, 
And, by opposing, end them
To die, to sleep, no more
And by a sleep to say we end the shocks and heartaches that flesh is heir to
Tis a consummation devoutly to be wished

I took both a Shakespeare course and a Chaucer course at the same time in college. Chaucer made Shakespeare very easy to understand. LOL


----------



## Jeff

LDB said:


> I've never been able to get started in Shakespeare. Is there one that's considered the "starter"?


Try _Hamlet_, Leo. I think you'll like it. Reading Shakespeare is a bit of a slog at first. You have to force yourself to keep reading even though you may feel as if you don't understand most of what you're reading. Before you know it you'll become attuned to the style. If you really have trouble, rent the DVD. The Mel Gibson version is incomplete but pretty good. Being able to read and enjoy Shakespeare will open up a whole new world for you.

I know I'm in the wrong thread for this, Betsey but please forgive me - does anyone else share my enthusiasm for _Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead_?


----------



## mwvickers

Another thing to keep in mind is that Shakespeare was never meant to be read.  It was meant to be watched as a play.  We are basically reading "scripts" when we read Shakespeare.  

So, when you are reading,  you have to try to visualize what action is occurring.  You have to think as if you are watching it on the stage.  

It really is fascinating.  

Sorry to kind of hijack the thread.  I apologize.


----------



## RJ Keller

mwvickers said:


> I agree with you completely.
> 
> Interestingly, Shakespeare's English is not Old English. _Beowulf _ is Old English. Chaucer wrote in Middle English. Shakespeare wrote in Elizabethan English, which, surprisingly, is actually classified as...are you ready for this?...Modern English.
> 
> If you read _Canterbury Tales_ in Middle English (not translated) and then come back and read Shakespeare, Elizabethan English suddenly starts to make more sense. LOL


   Very true!!



> does anyone else share my enthusiasm for Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead?


We're actors! We're the opposite of people! (in other words, yes!!! I do!!)


----------



## MichelleR

LDB said:


> Yes, you are misreading me. I don't hate anyone, really, really, _really_ or otherwise. My posts aren't combative they're thought provokers. They are to hopefully promote thinking outside the box, or in this case the endflaps perhaps. The world isn't absolutely black and white but it isn't nearly as gray scale as people want to project it either. There is far too much belief that government is supposed to fix everything and provide for everything. "If I take care of him he'll take care of me. I won't have to worry about paying my mortgage or filling my gas tank." comes to mind. Look at the Iowa flooding and compare it to Katrina as far as demands and expectations placed on the government.
> 
> I regret that the last few elections have been a choice between the lesser of two evils. I seriously regret that the greater evil won the last election. I deeply regret the loss of rights and the insurmountable indebtedness that will result. Most of all I regret the things that have brought us to this point where so many are incapable of seeing that government is not and never will be the answer and that the continuing growth of government and growth of gray scale touchy feely is a path to certain failure, just as it has been for other "empires" throughout history. I'm sure my reply won't last too long but there it is just in case you get to read it.


It would be very easy to fall into a trap here, but I do have to say that this does not particularly come across as less combative, quite the contrary. People who disagree with you are adults -- it's not up to you to lecture them, educate them, or teach them about thinking outside the box. The fact that the last election yielded a historic result would seem to me to say that more people than you know grasp that last concept. To say that people just picked the lesser of two evils negates the evidence that more than half this country, at this moment, still express happiness at their decision.

That doesn't mean you have to agree with it, or be happy with it, because the whole populace will never be happy on this score. That's part of the process. You get to wonder what's wrong with people who don't see the world the way you do, yeah. And you get to recommend the books you want. The current crop of books though, the ones I've seen you mention lately, start out insulting the people that you presumably want to influence. Because there have been more than one of these books (and comments) recently, it also comes across less like "this is what I'm reading" and more like you're just really trying to start something.

I'm also guessing that if I started recommending books with titles that are clearly anti-your stance, one after another, that you wouldn't think, "dearest Michelle wants me to think outside the box -- what an angel." 

Honestly, recommend what you'd like, of course, but I still wanted to mention that the trend in your posts has been duly noted. If you mention a book that really seems thought-provoking, and not just finger-pointing, I might buy it.


----------



## Leslie

mwvickers said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is that Shakespeare was never meant to be read. It was meant to be watched as a play. We are basically reading "scripts" when we read Shakespeare.
> 
> So, when you are reading, you have to try to visualize what action is occurring. You have to think as if you are watching it on the stage.


Which is exactly why I like the audio books and movies. In high school, I'd read the book along with listening to the record. I couldn't have gotten through it otherwise. But by doing that, I ended up reading a lot of Shakespeare, even stuff that wasn't assigned.



> It really is fascinating.
> 
> Sorry to kind of hijack the thread. I apologize.


No need to apologize. It's a good discussion.

L


----------



## RJ Keller

mwvickers said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is that Shakespeare was never meant to be read. It was meant to be watched as a play. We are basically reading "scripts" when we read Shakespeare.
> 
> So, when you are reading, you have to try to visualize what action is occurring. You have to think as if you are watching it on the stage.


Absolutely!! It's how I got started on Shakespeare, and why I love Kenneth Branaugh's adaptations so much. His "Hamlet" is my favorite.


----------



## MichelleR

I think people have a good idea in starting with more modern works derived from Shakespeare, and then reading the original. Haven't read this yet, but:



takes on King Lear.

I didn't like A Thousand Acres, and I'm not sure why. Maybe because it seems unfair, but since that was the point... 

Loved Taming of The Shrew, and Kiss me, Kate and 10 Things. And don't forget the episode of Moonlighting called _Atomic Shakespeare_:


----------



## Chad Winters

LDB said:


> I've never been able to get started in Shakespeare. Is there one that's considered the "starter"?


I've also found the annotated versions helpful as they can point out where words are used completely differently now than they were used then.

i.e. I seem to remember "fetched a compass" meant "walked in a circle" in the 1600s (they didn't have mechanical compasses yet so our usage would be anachronistic)


----------



## ddarol

I am currently reading this and am finding it to be very good. It is the first in a series of three and I will read the other two as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: Reading Shakespear. . . I would start with MacBeth. . . .sorry, the Scottish Play <looks around furtively>. . . .It's got a lot of the best known lines so will seem familiar and has a very easy to understand plot. Read it aloud, or, at least, aloud to yourself, to get the most out of it. The more you read it the easier it is to understand.

I also took both Shakespeare and Chaucer in college. . .read Chaucer in the original. Again, the more you read, the more sense it makes. By the 3rd or 4th week of the class. . . .we read two or three 'tales' a week. . . . I almost didn't need the footnotes to figure out what I was reading.

With the Shakespeare class, the same was true. . . .the professor (Sr. Miriam Joseph Murphy, affectionately known -- though not to her face -- as Sr. Mimi Joe) also suggested we watch the plays. . . she had everything that had ever been done as a movie and it was a good idea to arrange to go to her office and watch whatever the current play was. It wasn't required, but if you were borderline on your grade the fact that she'd seen you there definitely helped!

Ann


----------



## LADennis

Believe it or not I am STILL reading The Other Boleyn Girl. I have been so busy going to all these softball games and such! Almost done though, next on my list is The Thorn Birds. I read it years ago but want to read again.


----------



## Jeff

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I've also found the annotated versions helpful as they can point out where words are used completely differently now than they were used then.


The language usage is the best part. The word *nose* has probably always has been a noun, except:

*Claudius*: Where is Polonius?

*Hamlet*: In heaven; send thither to see. If your messenger find him not there, seek him i' the other place yourself. But, indeed, if you find him not within this month, you shall _nose_ him as you go up the stairs into the lobby.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That Hamlet was always so kinky.

Ed P


----------



## LDB

Maybe when I get through the 283 TBR already on hand I'll try a Shakespeare again.


----------



## katsim

I'm currently bouncing between 'Islam' by Karen Armstrong (for brainpower) and 'Princess of Mars' by Edgar Rice Burroughs, at least on Kindle. In the bath and the car I have two other books going....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LDB said:


> Maybe when I get through the 283 TBR already on hand I'll try a Shakespeare again.


I bought the Mobi compilation of Shakespeare's plays. Just one of those things to have on my bookshelves or on my Kindle, although I will get to it at some point. I've read a few in the past.

The first one I'm going to read is _As You Like It_, which I saw on stage when we were in Stratford. Incredible production, simple yet imaginative staging and probably performed as it would have been done in the 16th Century. The actors played more than one role and they got the audience involved. Wonderful.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I finished The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman. Totally not my usual book, but I thought it was great. A fine piece of young adult literature. If i had a kiddo, I'd put it on his or her bookshelf hoping it was picked up.

I'm still finishing up The Island of Doctor Moreau, though there's not much left. Next up will probably be Flannery O'Connor's "A Good Man is Hard to Find." Unfortunately, it's not on the Kindle so it will be a DTB read.


----------



## VictoriaP

Shakespeare, Flannery O'Connor.....can't say I'm reading anything that highbrow at the moment. LOL

Kushiel's Dart

(the cover art isn't showing on Amazon at the moment)

I've looked at this one more times than I care to count in bookstores, and just never got around to it. Someone on MobileRead pointed to a publisher's site that had the first 24 chapters (out of 90-something) online. Copied & pasted into a word doc, sent to my K2 via Amazon, read through it (about 20% of the book) and simply had to buy it. More publishers should think this through; a "sample" of just one chapter, or worse yet, some wordy introduction where you never get into the story, isn't sufficient sometimes to rope people in. Letting us get a third or even halfway into a book is a much better snare! 

I'm determined NOT to buy the next in the series though until I've dug through most of my current freebies. Or until my Amazon Rewards GCs show up in the mail.....

Only bummer is that it's clearly a Topaz book; slow as heck to move between the home page & the book, and heaven forbid you sleep while still in reading mode. It will take forever to wake the Kindle back up!


----------



## Avalon3

I read James Rollins "Sandstorm" in two days. Then I jumped right into his "Black Order" That one's hard to put down.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

It didn't scare me, I guess I'm too old to be scared by a book, but it was a very exciting, slighlty gross novel.

I just started reading:

Since my name is Jim Morgan I just had too....
jp


----------



## EllenR

I just finished



I love a story with a strong female character.

Now I am starting



EllenR


----------



## Silver

Well, I was so proud of myself for finally reading every sample that I had downloaded! Some deleted without regret, some led to books now on wishlist, some I had to buy immediately. But I just went through about half a dozen pages of this thread and, of course, I now have lots of new samples! <sigh> Anyway, after I got rid of all the other samples I finally started some actual books I've had for a while. I know you guys probably read this one months ago, but just let me mention it. I am reading, and loving absolutely every word of...


----------



## Steph H

jpmorgan49 said:


> I just started reading:
> 
> Since my name is Jim Morgan I just had too....
> jp


Be interested to hear how you like it, Jim. I have it, but haven't gotten to it yet. I'm still so backed up from all the great freebies and bargains that were available in March that I've only bought a few books in April (a few new freebies and bargains and of course, Turn Coat, the new Harry Dresdren book).

I *was* reading a book called Union of Renegades (available free from the author, http://www.falbepublishing.com/braveluck/index.html) and had trouble with the file about 2/3 of the way through, so had requested another copy from him/her (first name is Tracy so I'm not sure of gender! ) last night and haven't yet re-loaded the new one that was in my email this morning. Very enjoyable fantasy book that is first in a series, I hope the new file works, I think there was probably just some minor glitch in my original download as Tracy said there had been no complaints from anyone else and s/he knows it works on Kindle 1.

After that one bugged out on me, I read When Women Were Warriors I, an interesting hard-to-define historical fiction book.



Available for 99 cents at Amazon, or free at the author's website in .prc (Kindle-friendly) format - http://www.catherinemwilson.com/free-ebook.html.

I'll probably go back to Union of Renegades now if the new file works, then either continue on with that series (available only from the author's website), or go to When Women Were Warriors II.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> After that one bugged out on me, I read When Women Were Warriors I, an interesting hard-to-define historical fiction book.
> 
> 
> 
> Available for 99 cents at Amazon, or free at the author's website in .prc (Kindle-friendly) format - http://www.catherinemwilson.com/free-ebook.html.


So you enjoyed this one? I bought it through Amazon but haven't read it yet.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

I did like it, Betsy. It's not really a 'warrior' book, despite the title, even though there is some fighting in it. It's kind of a coming-of-age story; it's a story of women that take in apprentices/trainees in a group setting, warriors training young women to become warriors, and the older women who used to be warriors that are now revered for their knowledge. There are men in the story too and they're not discounted or slaves or anything, they're just not as central to the story (at least not in the first book).

You can get more info about it -- including the "this book can't really be pegged" discussion LOL -- at the book website, http://whenwomenwerewarriors.com/.

Be warned that there is some f/f sex, but it's not hugely graphic nor is there a lot.


----------



## LauraB

--added Kindle edition link. Betsy

I am reading The Kindly Ones on my K2. But for some reason  the link maker won't access the Kindle ed. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. But this was the closest I could get. When you get on the book, it lets you click to go to the Kindle ed. It is a good read, it isn't a fun one, but it is interesting and thought provoking. I just started it today, so I don't have much else to say about it yet.


----------



## Leslie

Steph H said:


> After that one bugged out on me, I read When Women Were Warriors I, an interesting hard-to-define historical fiction book.
> 
> 
> 
> Available for 99 cents at Amazon, or free at the author's website in .prc (Kindle-friendly) format - http://www.catherinemwilson.com/free-ebook.html.


I bought it for 99 cents, too, but haven't gotten around to reading it yet. So many books, so little time! I did stumble across this five star review the other day:

http://rainbow-reviews.com/?p=1192

As for me, I just started reading this an hour or two ago and I was totally, instantly hooked. I may end up reading all afternoon when I had planned on trying to do some productive stuff, like pay the bills. Oh well, the bills won't go anywhere...LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On some books, the Amazon link maker can't find the book because of the way Amazon lists them.  You can always click on the link for the Linkmaker 1.0 (on the Linkmaker page) or let one of us fix it!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> or let one of us fix it!
> 
> Betsy


Isn't that why moderators were invented?


----------



## Neekeebee

Just started: 
in DTB. It is not available on Kindle 

Also picked up  where I left off a couple months ago, when I was having a great time reading it until  Book Klub came along. 

Sorry, Link Maker not working on _Shadow's Edge_ Kindle ed.  Mods?

N


----------



## drenee

Finished  Laugh out loud funny.
Will finish today.
Want to start this one tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Want to start this one tomorrow.


Have you read:



These two seem like a good pairing. If you read *Loving Frank*, you'll probably want to read:



which, unfortunately, is not available in a Kindle edition.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is supposed to be like Stephanie Plum. Izzy Spellman has some Plum characteristics, but she is very much her own person. She's a character you want to know more about, and she tells you everything in the form of lists. Things she got away with. Boyfriends she broke up with and why.

Izzy definitely has my attention.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Have recently started _The Meaning of Night_ by Michael Cox.



It's a Victorian Gothic Noir Mystery a la Wilkie Collins crossed with Daphne du Maurier and a little Charles Dickens thrown in for good measure. Or at least that's how it seems so far. I am enjoying it. I got it last summer. . . and am only just now getting to it so you can see how long my To Be Read list is!

Ann


----------



## Chad Winters

Red said:


> --added Kindle edition link. Betsy
> 
> I am reading The Kindly Ones on my K2. But for some reason  the link maker won't access the Kindle ed. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. But this was the closest I could get. When you get on the book, it lets you click to go to the Kindle ed. It is a good read, it isn't a fun one, but it is interesting and thought provoking. I just started it today, so I don't have much else to say about it yet.


Is it about Kindle owners?


----------



## kari

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Is it about Kindle owners?


No that would be the The Kindley Ones.


----------



## intinst

kari said:


> No that would be the The Kindley Ones.


----------



## LauraB

Not about Kindle owners, about a very depraved Nazi  , who doesn't know he is kindle deprived   .  BTW, thanks Bestsy for fixing the link, I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## NurseLisa

just started reading this........... has anyone read this book? How did you like it?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm about 60 pages into a mystery called _Death Was the Other Woman _ by Linda L. Richards.



The book's set in Los Angeles in the 1930's and is a modern take on the traditional, hard boiled PI novels. The twist is that the real sleuth in the story is the gumshoe's secretary. She's a terrific character and I think this series could go a long way.


----------



## MichelleR

Red said:


> Not about Kindle owners, about a very depraved Nazi  , who doesn't know he is kindle deprived  . BTW, thanks Bestsy for fixing the link, I don't know what I did wrong.


I've read a ton about it -- glowing reviews and disdainful reviews. I think I read three different articles alone in the NYT -- will be interested to hear what a "real person" thinks.


----------



## LDB

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm about 60 pages into a mystery called _Death Was the Other Woman _ by Linda L. Richards.
> 
> 
> 
> The book's set in Los Angeles in the 1930's and is a modern take on the traditional, hard boiled PI novels. The twist is that the real sleuth in the story is the gumshoe's secretary. She's a terrific character and I think this series could go a long way.


This one looks very interesting and if/when the price drops may have to join the legions of TBR.


----------



## russr19

I'm reading Flying Changes by Sara Gruen


----------



## dablab

I'm reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan and really enjoying it. Very good read.



Dot


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished. Currently reading. Want to also start the next Alex Cross book, but have scared myself silly from all the suspense novels.


----------



## Stephanie924




----------



## sandypeach

Just started All's Well That Ends this morning.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

My Flannery O'Connor book just arrived in the mail. I better focus on Dr. Moreau so I can get onto that book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On paper, I'm reading Apostle Paul by James Cannon:



Not available on Kindle; feel free to click. It's a fictionalized account of the life of Paul. . . .it's very interesting.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> On paper, I'm reading Apostle Paul by James Cannon:
> 
> 
> 
> Not available on Kindle; feel free to click. It's a fictionalized account of the life of Paul. . . .it's very interesting.
> 
> Ann


It looks good. I clicked for you.


----------



## Mycroft

This is a really outstanding book:



It has 3 story lines: the Russian Moon program in 1968-69, an international Moon mission in 2019 and the activities of the ground team in 2019. I highly recommend this book.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

OK.....finished The Island of Dr. Moreau. I'm on to Flannery O'Connor and something else....maybe Distant Cousin.


----------



## Dori

Just bought home some DTB's  left from a used book sale at school.  Currently reading golf for enlightenment by Deepak CHOPRA.  No I don't play golf.  Reading it for the life lessons.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Curse the Dawn


----------



## Steph H

Mycroft said:


> This is a really outstanding book:
> 
> 
> 
> It has 3 story lines: the Russian Moon program in 1968-69, an international Moon mission in 2019 and the activities of the ground team in 2019. I highly recommend this book.


Sounds intriguing, and has good Amazon reviews. I see several mention bad Kindle formatting, though, are you finding it to be irritating?


----------



## RangerXenos

I'm reading 'Wolf Moon' by Charles de Lint. DTB, as it's not on Kindle. Also find it interesting that the book is listed as ages 4 - 8. Someone messed up, it's about werewolves


----------



## jpmorgan49

just finished:

This was an interesting book. It actually was better than I thought it would be. Unfortunately I'm reading these two books out of order. I am now reading:


----------



## Jeff

I am still reading _Not a Good Day to Die_. I highly recommend it for insomniacs. It has put me to sleep on numerous occasions with its overly long, run-on sentences plus a blizzard of acronyms and aliases for people and military units. The other side of the coin is that it paints a clear, if somewhat biased, view of the quagmire our military and government have created. I will finish this book and write a review, he says.


----------



## MAGreen

I am reading the Black Jewels trilogy by Anne Bishop. I have the DTB version that has all three in one volume. I am soooooo tempted to replace it with Kindle editions...this book is heavy!!! I am about half way through Heir to the Shadows which is the second book. At least the huge tome is balanced in my hands now!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

MAGreen said:


> I am reading the Black Jewels trilogy by Anne Bishop. I have the DTB version that has all three in one volume. I am soooooo tempted to replace it with Kindle editions...this book is heavy!!! I am about half way through Heir to the Shadows which is the second book. At least the huge tome is balanced in my hands now!


How do you like the story? I am tempted to read this one.

I am reading The Count of Monte Cristo and The God Dellusion.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wives and Sisters, a book about the Mormon religion from a girl's viewpoint. It is interesting and I am enjoying it. It is a quick read. I was hooked after the first 2 or 3 pages.


----------



## danfan

Since getting my Kindle I've been reading authors I'd never have discovered or thought of before. My family only see the top of my head these days. 

This weekend I read Stephenie Meyer's_ The Host_ - which I thoroughly loved. I couldn't put it down and felt very guilty when my husband was working all weekend in the garden while I was glued to my Kindle.

Then Sunday night/ yesterday, I read Charybdis by KA Thompson & really enjoyed that, so will be reading the sequel to that tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## melissaj323

Danfan....thanks for your review of, I went to the authors web page and was able to read a chapter....after that I had to go back to amazon to purchase the book. I am hooked! Thanks!


----------



## danfan

melissaj323 said:


> Danfan....thanks for your review of, I went to the authors web page and was able to read a chapter....after that I had to go back to amazon to purchase the book. I am hooked! Thanks!


YW. I picked it up from the author on the April's Bargain Books thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6259.0.html.
The sequels are _As Simple As That_, and _Finding Father Rabbit_.


----------



## meljackson

I finished Charybdis but haven't started the others yet. I really loved it! 

Melissa


----------



## Mycroft

Steph H said:


> Sounds intriguing, and has good Amazon reviews. I see several mention bad Kindle formatting, though, are you finding it to be irritating?


The only formatting problem I found with Red Moon is that about one word per paragraph is hyphenated when it shouldn't be. This was present in the free sample, and it was annoying, but the story was so good that I went ahead and bought it anyway. After the first few chapters the extra hyphens no longer bothered me.


----------



## russr19

i am starting Hold Tight by Harlan Coben


----------



## kari

danfan said:


> Since getting my Kindle I've been reading authors I'd never have discovered or thought of before. My family only see the top of my head these days.
> 
> This weekend I read Stephenie Meyer's_ The Host_ - which I thoroughly loved. I couldn't put it down and felt very guilty when my husband was working all weekend in the garden while I was glued to my Kindle.
> 
> Then Sunday night/ yesterday, I read Charybdis by KA Thompson & really enjoyed that, so will be reading the sequel to that tonight. Can't wait!


Glad you mentioned The Host and that you loved it. It's on my list and I might read it soon. Right now I'm having a hard time getting into any of my books. I try the samples and cannot get interested enough to actually purchase and read them. I think I just have so much going on in life right now that I don't have time to really settle in and focus on a story. Hopefully soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just started the new Nora Roberts book:



I preordered it and it showed up on my Kindle yesterday.


----------



## danfan

meljackson said:


> I finished Charybdis but haven't started the others yet. I really loved it!
> 
> Melissa


I'm 2/3 through As Simple As That - think I am liking it more than Charybdis even & I am often wary of sequels.




kari said:


> Glad you mentioned The Host and that you loved it. It's on my list and I might read it soon. Right now I'm having a hard time getting into any of my books. I try the samples and cannot get interested enough to actually purchase and read them. I think I just have so much going on in life right now that I don't have time to really settle in and focus on a story. Hopefully soon.


I definitely recommend it, and I'll probably read it again later in the year. I read a few reviews saying they found first the 1st chapter a bit hard to get into but I didn't. I'm a sci fi fan anyway, but it's really not too heavy at all on the sci fi & I found that by chapter 2 I was completely hooked.

(I'd add a link for The Host but for some reason the link maker doesn't find it)


----------



## MTscribe

I'm reading The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morten, but for some reason it could not be found when used the link maker....Great book though!


----------



## Forster

Going to start of with this:



Here's the cheap Kindle version of the Tropic of Cancer. Linkmaker found the high priced one.
http://www.amazon.com/Tropic-of-Cancer/dp/B000FC1A3O/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1

And then this:



Both bargains at 80 cents for the kindle versions.


----------



## stormhawk

The Ghost Brigades - John Scalzi 

and 

Liberty and Tyrrany - Mark Levin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

stormhawk said:


> The Ghost Brigades - John Scalzi
> 
> and
> 
> Liberty and Tyrrany - Mark Levin


----------



## stormhawk

Oh. I have discovered the linkmaker.

Magick.


----------



## Anne

MTscribe said:


> I'm reading The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morten, but for some reason it could not be found when used the link maker....Great book though!


Thanks for posting this. I been waiting for the price to come down so I could buy it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished _Mrs. Pargeter's Plot_ by Simon Brett, unfortunately, not on Kindle.



There are only six in this series and this is my favorite. Very funny.


----------



## Thumper

danfan said:


> I'm 2/3 through As Simple As That - think I am liking it more than Charybdis even & I am often wary of sequels.










y'all...

The third book is, imnsho, the best of the three.
Not that I'm biased or anything.
But my father in law said so, and he never lied 

(no, really, I do think it was my best effort..)


----------



## chevauchee

*AnelaBelladonna*, the Black Jewels trilogy is quite good. After that, Bishop's blood novels get a bit hit or miss, but the trilogy is on my 'comfort reading' list. Despite owning all the DTBs, I'm certain that I'll buy Kindle version

Just finished (and highly recommend):


My current book is another comfort read:


----------



## MichelleR

Enjoying so far -- think it would work for most fans of the Rachel Morgan series. It has a nice quirky sense of humor to it.


----------



## LauraB

My current reads: on Kindle I'm still reading The Kindly ones.

On DTB I'm reading an ARC of Elmore Leonard's Road Dogs, which I'm really enjoying


----------



## RangerXenos

Just started this book this morning.


----------



## Avalon3

I'm a night owl but this book kept me up past my norm. Black Order was so... good! I'm glad I have a lot of James Rollins books on my Kindle to read. I read Sandstorm first and it was his first Sigma Force book.


----------



## Anne

MichelleR said:


> Enjoying so far -- think it would work for most fans of the Rachel Morgan series. It has a nice quirky sense of humor to it.


Is this the first book in the series? It looks like it is the only book available on Kindle.


----------



## MichelleR

Yes, it's book one and book only one so far.


----------



## koolmnbv

Im on to reading number 7 in the southern vampire series (link above), and also Im reading midnight sun the 5th in the twilight series but stephanie meyer never finished it so you have to download the pdf. version and send it to your kindle (which was surprisingly easier than I imagined)...so far so good on both books


----------



## VictoriaP

Another publisher managed to suck me in with their free "first in the series" deal. 

Book 1, The Alchemyst--still free; Book 2, The Magician at $9.99 (for some reason, had to go to LinkMaker 1 for this one?). Book 3 will be out in DTB on the 26th, no Kindle preorder link yet.











It's sunny out today--not a common thing for us even in May--so I plan to read outside today!


----------



## MAGreen

I just finished the Queen of the Darkness, and I am now on the Invisible Ring. I really enjoy Anne Bishops writing. Her worlds are wonderful.
Queen of the Darkness (Black Jewels, Book 3)
Can't seem to find the Invisible Ring on link maker.


----------



## JackieBlond

*I am reading the sexiest two erotica books imaginable.*

*KINDLE STORE:*

THE UPS GUY

STORY OF A JEALOUS BIRTHDAY GIRL

*These are sex novels but they're really well written and EXTREMELYYYY HOT.*

_Images removed as they do not conform to board guidlines. Leslie - Global Mod_


----------



## Steph H

Ummm....okay.  I'm guessing that you're the author?


----------



## MichelleR

Steph H said:


> Ummm....okay. I'm guessing that you're the author?


I would guess and -- if so -- I'm utterly turned off by the pretense.


----------



## Leslie

I just clicked to read the description of *The UPS Guy* at Amazon. Please be aware that the description is explicit and contains language that some might find objectionable. Just FWIW.

L


----------



## JulieHFerguson

_Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil _- true crime and eccentric travelogue about Savannah. It is creative nonfiction at its best.
Julie


----------



## LauraB

I'm not normally a prude,  but I opened the thread at work, not a problem as I was on my break, but I teach second grade and didn't really think I'd have to worry about kindleboards. Guess I need to reconsider if I should visit, even on my break. Kb may be moved to my personal computer visits only.  Sad for me but I don't want to risk a kid in the room writing sentences for recess seeing that because I wanted to browse new book ideas on my lunch break.  The district doesn't mind if we use thecomputer on our breaks, as long as we use ourbest judgement.


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> I just clicked to read the description of *The UPS Guy* at Amazon. Please be aware that the description is explicit and contains language that some might find objectionable. Just FWIW.
> 
> L


*Ok...I'll bite. What does "fwiw" mean? I'm sitting here trying to figure this one out *


----------



## Steph H

For What It's Worth.


----------



## MichelleR

For What It's Worth. 

(Jackie, you can put the images and links under spoiler tags, I believe.)


----------



## chynared21

*Forgot to mention...

I finished 

and I finally jumped on the bandwagon...about 1/2 way through 

OT...just noticed the "donate" button 

Thanks for the "fwiw" explanation *


----------



## Leslie

Red said:


> I'm not normally a prude, but I opened the thread at work, not a problem as I was on my break, but I teach second grade and didn't really think I'd have to worry about kindleboards. Guess I need to reconsider if I should visit, even on my break. Kb may be moved to my personal computer visits only. Sad for me but I don't want to risk a kid in the room writing sentences for recess seeing that because I wanted to browse new book ideas on my lunch break. The district doesn't mind if we use thecomputer on our breaks, as long as we use ourbest judgement.


Red, thanks for that input. We work hard to keep Kindleboards family friendly -- Harvey's rule of thumb guideline is that it should be acceptable to his 11 year old daughters. So I'll bring this posting to the other mods' attention and we'll determine if anything needs to be done.

I appreciate your feedback.

*UPDATE:* I removed the images. If folks are interested in the books, the titles are still here. They can go read up on them at Amazon and look at the covers there.

Leslie
Global Moderator


----------



## Leslie

JulieHFerguson said:


> _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil _- true crime and eccentric travelogue about Savannah. It is creative nonfiction at its best.
> Julie


I loved that book.

Did you know, the paperback version was in storage for years (5, I believe) and the release date kept getting pushed back because the hardcover version continued to sell well. Glad to know it's out in a Kindle version.

L


----------



## chynared21

MichelleR said:


> I would guess and -- if so -- I'm utterly turned off by the pretense.


*I am as well but to touch on what Red mentioned...I had a bit of catching up to do on this thread and when I got to the picture, I had to turn my laptop so that my DD wouldn't see the fine UPS man...I am NOT ready for the talk yet. I'd like to keep my 9 y/o a bit more innocent  Another suggestion would be to make the picture tiny so that it can be scrolled by pretty fast.*


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *I am as well but to touch on what Red mentioned...I had a bit of catching up to do on this thread and when I got to the picture, I had to turn my laptop so that my DD wouldn't see the fine UPS man...I am NOT ready for the talk yet. I'd like to keep my 9 y/o a bit more innocent  Another suggestion would be to make the picture tiny so that it can be scrolled by pretty fast.*


Thanks for the feedback. The images have been removed but the titles are still there if anyone is interested to go check out the books.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm rereading an old favorite. _Holly _by Jude Deveraux. It just tickles my funny bone.


----------



## pangur

I just finished Kate Morton's book The Forgotten Garden: A Novel.  I fell in love with her characters.  This book is all about family secrets, and the repercussions of their lies.  It is told from multi-generational view points, by the women of one wealthy English family.  It also has a book-within-a-book feature, which I can't resist.


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> I loved that book.
> 
> Did you know, the paperback version was in storage for years (5, I believe) and the release date kept getting pushed back because the hardcover version continued to sell well. Glad to know it's out in a Kindle version.
> 
> L


It isn't on Kindle yet - I keep clicking on it and got excited when I saw the link here, but it's for a paperback, and the "click if you want it on Kindle" button is still there. And I clicked again...


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> It isn't on Kindle yet - I keep clicking on it and got excited when I saw the link here, but it's for a paperback, and the "click if you want it on Kindle" button is still there. And I clicked again...


Oh, thanks. For some reason I thought I saw the Kindle version but I guess I didn't....LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, everyone, I was away from the computer all day yesterday! I was at the races, no WI-FI there! Posting from the hotel....

This IS a family friendly board, explicit images, even book covers, are not allowed here, they go against Forum Decorum. Recommendations of explicit books, yes!

Thanks to Leslie for gently editing the post in question. FWIW (now that we know that term, LOL!) images can NOT be spoiler blocked. The only other option besides making a text link is to make the images tiny by adding the width=100, or smaller, to the IMG tag, like this [ IMG width=100]. My personal preference in the cases of explicit images not be posted at all.

Appreciate how everyone handled this!

Back to the races....


----------



## drenee

Just finished . So laugh out loud funny I had to not read when I went to bed as not to wake my mom and her husband. (I was at my mom's last week.) I'm trying to decide what to start next. There are so many I want to read. 
deb


----------



## RangerXenos

Just finished this today -- it was okay. I wasn't planning on reading any more of the series, but I'm aggravated as it ended in a cliffhanger. Maybe I'll see if the library has the next book, just so I can find out what happened!



I started this one today, a DTB as DH and I have both read the series, and have most of the books signed by Jim Butcher in paper copies.


----------



## kyliedork

Leslie said:


> Did you know, the paperback version was in storage for years (5, I believe)


wow, 5 years. That can only happen because of excellent "word of mouth" I might check it out now


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just finished : Curse the Dawn


about to start: I got it in DTV for 50 at the library. 
Angels & Demons

or one of the free books i got today. don't know yet.


----------



## louiseb

On this board's recommendation I just finished this book last week and loved it



It has a touch of magic in it, and I loved the characters. I loved it so much I downloaded her second book, which is not a sequel, this is the DTB version, couldn't get it to link to the kindle version



I loved this one too, and finished it within a few days. From the description I wasn't sure I would enjoy it as much, but I did. I did figure out a major plot point very early on, but that did not lessen my enjoyment at all. I will look for more releases from this author.

Now I am reading on recommendation from a friend Keeping Faith, couldn't get the link to find any version of this one.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FA0U3G?ref=myk_orders_title

Again, can hardly put it down. Love the characters, something all 3 books have in common. Flawed women who find their strength. This one has a religious component to it. I have not gotten to the end so don't know how it all turns out, but I would not classify it as religious book. I hope it's ok to copy a synopsis from Amazon, it does a better job explaining the plot.

Fans of Picoult's fluent and absorbing storytelling will welcome her new novel, which, like Harvesting the Heart, explores family dynamics and the intricacies of motherhood, and concludes, as did The Pact, with tense courtroom drama. In the small town of New Canaan, N.H., 33-year-old Mariah discovers that her husband, Colin, is having an affair. Years ago, his cheating drove Mariah to attempt suicide and Colin had her briefly committed to an institution. Now Mariah's facing divorce and again fighting depression, when her eight-year-old daughter, Faith, suddenly acquires an imaginary friend. Soon this friend is telling the girl how to bring her grandmother back from the dead and how to cure a baby dying of AIDS. As Faith manifests stigmata, doctors are astounded, and religious controversy ensues, in part because Faith insists that God is a woman. An alarmed Colin sues for custody of Faith, and the fear of losing her daughter dramatically changes meek, diffident Mariah into a strong, protective and brave woman who fights for her daughter, holds her own against doctors and lawyers and finds the confidence to pursue a surprising new romance with TV atheist Ian Fletcher, cynical "Spokesman of the Millennium Generation." Though the novel feels a bit long, Picoult's pacing stabilizes the increasingly complicated plot, and the final chapters, in which Mariah fights for Faith's custody in court, are riveting. The mother-daughter relationship is all the more powerful for being buffeted by the exploitative and ethically questionable domains of medicine, media, law and religion; these characters' many triumphant transformations are Picoult's triumphs as well.


----------



## EllenR

I just finished Boyd Morrison's, The Ark.



If you haven't taken the time to try his books, I highly recommend you do so. He is an excellent writer. He is currently hosting a book klub on The Ark. I had planned to read along with the klub but could not put the book down.

For me, this is one of the absolute best parts of the Kindleboard community. I love finding new authors and books I might not otherwise have found. Finding Boyd's books is like finding a gem stone while beachcombing, a lovely surprise!

EllenR


----------



## PJ

RangerXenos said:


> Just finished this today -- it was okay. I wasn't planning on reading any more of the series, but I'm aggravated as it ended in a cliffhanger. Maybe I'll see if the library has the next book, just so I can find out what happened!


That is why I won't start a series unless all the published books are on Kindle. I travel too much to be schlepping DTBs around. There are several series I am in a waiting mode on for this very reason. Maybe we should start a special thread to click on missing series books.

*Betsy:*
Would that bother you since there is already an established "I want this book on Kindle (Come and click)" thread? It's just that the missing series books are so much more aggravating


----------



## kari

I just started on this one - couldn't seem to get into any book recently but I think this one has caught my interest. (couldn't find it on linkmaker)









_--added link to image. Betsy_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Enjoying both.


----------



## Meemo

Finally decided to dive into this series, see how I like it. I'm not crazy about Nora Roberts as a rule (ducking) but the first few chapters seem promising....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Meemo said:


> Finally decided to dive into this series, see how I like it. I'm not crazy about Nora Roberts as a rule (ducking) but the first few chapters seem promising....


Meemo I'm not a Nora Roberts fan either, although my Mom reads every book. I will be interested in hearing how you enjoy this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I agree with you re NR; I think you'll find that the books she writes as JD Robb are really very different than those she writes as Nora.  I've read a lot of the "Naked" series. . .though I do find it's best to pace yourself because, though they're good plots and very agreeable characters, it's not deep and meaningful stuff, just fluffy fun.  Best to intersperse other stuff -- I found after 2 or 3 I needed to read something else to 'cleanse the pallet' so to speak.  

Ann


----------



## chynared21

*I finished up

and dove right in on
.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree with you re NR; I think you'll find that the books she writes as JD Robb are really very different than those she writes as Nora. I've read a lot of the "Naked" series. . .though I do find it's best to pace yourself because, though they're good plots and very agreeable characters, it's not deep and meaningful stuff, just fluffy fun. Best to intersperse other stuff -- I found after 2 or 3 I needed to read something else to 'cleanse the pallet' so to speak.
> 
> Ann


Thanks Ann, good to know. I may try one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> Finally decided to dive into this series, see how I like it. I'm not crazy about Nora Roberts as a rule (ducking) but the first few chapters seem promising....


The "In Death" series seems to attract different people than NR's other novels. I read a lot of NR, including suspense and paranormal, but I didn't read past the first J.D. Robb. It was a bit too gory for me. But then I'm a well-known wimp.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Finally decided to dive into this series, see how I like it. I'm not crazy about Nora Roberts as a rule (ducking) but the first few chapters seem promising....


I don't read much Nora, but I love, love, love JD Robb. Unlike Ann, I can reread the whole series in sequence all in a row (and it's a loooooong series). 

Betsy


----------



## intinst

The In Death series is the first "romance" type books that my wife got me to read. I like the way many of the characters carry over book to book, making the storylines more continuous.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The History of Tome Jones; a foundling by Henry Fielding



This version is free, but there's another one for $1. I can't recall which one I downloaded originally.

I'm enjoying the read. It's been a long time since I read it, but I watch the movie a couple of times a year.


----------



## Aravis60

I just bought The Time Traveller's Wife at my local bookstore. Hubby was buying books and they were having a "buy 4, get the 5th free" sale, so I couldn't help myself. I'd really been wanting to read the book and was getting tired of waiting for it to come out on the Kindle. BTW, this is the first DTB that I've bought for myself in a long time (I although I still have to buy them for my classroom ).


----------



## Figment

[/quote]

A totally magical book. I loved it!


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree with you re NR; I think you'll find that the books she writes as JD Robb are really very different than those she writes as Nora. I've read a lot of the "Naked" series. . .though I do find it's best to pace yourself because, though they're good plots and very agreeable characters, it's not deep and meaningful stuff, just fluffy fun. Best to intersperse other stuff -- I found after 2 or 3 I needed to read something else to 'cleanse the pallet' so to speak.
> 
> Ann


Good to know - I tend to do that with most series anyway, so I don't burn out on them. Honestly I've only tried to read one NR book, and I just couldn't get into it. This one seems to be different, and just sounded like something I might like. Not that I really *need* a ginormous series to get into - so many books (and series), so little time....


----------



## libros_lego

I love reading NR, especially when I want to read something light. Right now, I'm also reading The Time Traveler's Wife.  Hope it's not too depressing.


----------



## granger

Currently reading these


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got Dedication from Overdrive and have been listening to it on my Zune. Its cute. This is by the same women that wrote the nanny dairies (book was SO much better than the movie, of course. The Nanny Diaries was also the first book I EVER read on an ereader....seven-ish years ago). Its the story of a young lady, who high school sweetheart is a rock star. Many of this former sweetheart's songs are about their once relationship. The beginning starts out when the rock star ex comes back home and she's just back from a business trip. 
Heres the description from Amazon:
When Kate Hollis's childhood chum Laura calls from their Vermont hometown and announces the arrival of Jake Sharpe, a mega rock star and Kate's high school sweetheart, Kate jumps on a plane from Charleston, S.C. (where she's a sustainable development consultant) and makes for idyllic Croton Falls. Through it's been 13 years, Kate still has a primal need to confront not only the boy who abandoned her before the senior prom, but the musical pirate who used her personal life as fodder for his most celebrated songs and cheated his high school bandmates out of deserved recognition and royalties. Chapters switch back and forth between the present and the pivotal middle and high school years where Kate (then Katie) and Jake did the first-love thing: readers get to see Jake's growing he's-just-not-that-into-you-ness and how (surprise!) their Zima-fueled love (it was the '90s) was idealized. While one spends much of the book wanting to shout at Kate to give it up, go back to Charleston and get on with it, McLaughlin and Kraus do get the nagging need for closure in even the shallowest relationships comically right


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I very much liked _The Time Traveler's Wife_. You have to read carefully because it jumps around. But it's a good story.

Ann


----------



## RangerXenos

PJ said:


> That is why I won't start a series unless all the published books are on Kindle. I travel too much to be schlepping DTBs around. There are several series I am in a waiting mode on for this very reason. Maybe we should start a special thread to click on missing series books.
> 
> ****
> 
> Oh, it's available on Kindle, I just didn't like the book enough to spend more money on the next one! But I'm anal, I want to know what ended up happening even though I'm not interested enough to buy the next book, LOL!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am trudging along with the In Death series by JD Robb (Nora Roberts) I am up to #13 (I think?) which is:



I, like Betsy, have been reading them back to back and have no problems doing so!!! I adore series that suck me in and so far, Eve and Roarke have me!!! I am fascinated by them. I especially love that this series has such a "lively" love life for a married couple! That is a rarity and I appreciate it very much!

PS: Thanks Betsy and Luv for recommending them!


----------



## chevauchee

Not available in ebook form from Amazon, get it from Baen Books instead.


----------



## geoffthomas

Finished "In Her Name (Omnibus Edition) by Michael R. Hicks. Liked it a lot. 


Now reading: "The Ark" by Boyd Morrison.


----------



## meljackson

luvmy4brats said:


> I just started the new Nora Roberts book:
> 
> 
> 
> I preordered it and it showed up on my Kindle yesterday.


Did you enjoy this? I have been thinking about this one.

Melissa


----------



## drenee

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The "In Death" series seems to attract different people than NR's other novels. I read a lot of NR, including suspense and paranormal, but I didn't read past the first J.D. Robb. It was a bit too gory for me. But then I'm a well-known wimp.


Gertie, 
Did you find this series to be more gory than the Outlander series? 
Another person said it was a light read. Just trying to figure this series out. 
Thanks for any input. 
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Gertie,
> Did you find this series to be more gory than the Outlander series?
> Another person said it was a light read. Just trying to figure this series out.
> Thanks for any input.
> deb


Yes, actually, I did. In _Outlander_, the flogging was the worst, but that's something I expect in a book about the 18th century. There were some part in Outlander that were very tough to read, but the book itself was so good, that those parts didn't bother me.

I only read _Naked in Death_, and I guess I just don't expect that kind of thing from Nora Roberts. I think that's why it bothered me more.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Gertie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

PJ said:


> *Betsy:*
> Would that bother you since there is already an established "I want this book on Kindle (Come and click)" thread? It's just that the missing series books are so much more aggravating


 If you want to start a separate thread, no problem. Since these books could be part of the "I Want this Book On Kindle" thread, I won't make it a sticky, though, you'll have to bump it for now. We're working on reorganizing the "I Want This Book on Kindle" thread, though, so I'll revisit this once we have that organized.

Okay for now? 

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## RJ Keller

Oh, I love Kristin Chenoweth!! Thanks for reminding me about that book.


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Avalon3

Another James Rollins' Nail biting, thrilling, action packed Sigma Force book.


----------



## jaayimee

Hi, I just joined   and love all the recomendations. Right now I'm reading Fatal Voyage: The sinking of the USS Indianopolis. Very eye opening for me.


----------



## drenee

Jaayimee, Welcome to the Boards. That sounds like a really good book. 

Here's the link for others. 
Go to introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself. 
deb


----------



## Wunderkind

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't read much Nora, but I love, love, love JD Robb. Unlike Ann, I can reread the whole series in sequence all in a row (and it's a loooooong series).
> 
> Betsy


I just started Naked in Death yesterday and am already totally hooked! I bought the second and third books in preparation for when I finish the current book. If the rest of the books are like the first, this series is destined to be on my favorites list.


----------



## Steph H

I'm sorry to tell you, the rest of the books aren't like the first. 








They're better.


----------



## Wunderkind

LOL you got me -- I read the first line and felt a pang of disappointment! I am looking forward to seeing this series get even better


----------



## drenee

I will not start a new series.  I will not start a new series.  I bet you I start a new series.  
I'm off to Amazon to check this out one more time.  
deb


----------



## Steph H

Wunderkind said:


> LOL you got me -- I read the first line and felt a pang of disappointment! I am looking forward to seeing this series get even better


 Sorry, I couldn't resist.







I read it again from start-to-finish over a period of 2-3 weeks back in October (getting them all in Kindle format), and it was fun to read them so close together. Many of the earlier ones I hadn't read in a long time and had forgotten some of the more subtle things that make up and enliven the continuity of the series.

deb, if you're talking about this series -- just go start it. 

I'm jealous of you folks reading it now for the first time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wishes by Jude Deveraux



It's a fun read.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I LOVE EVE AND ROARKE!!!!

Back to back is where it's at!  

And it is my first time reading it!  I am on book #15 and I think that they have ALL been good so far.  My fav has been the one where Roarke goes back to Ireland....can't remember the title...think it was #5 or so


----------



## drenee

^^^Eve and Roarke in which book?  Sorry, I'm lost, but your post is so exciting I want to check out the book.  
thanks
deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

drenee said:


> ^^^Eve and Roarke in which book? Sorry, I'm lost, but your post is so exciting I want to check out the book.
> thanks
> deb


The "In Death" series by JD Robb, who happens to be Nora Roberts. I have never read Nora, but Robb's In Death series is AWESOME!!! Sorta a wierd cross between Cornwell's Kay Scarpetta and Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum?? Sorta....the first in the series is Naked In Death. There is a thread on these boards that has the order of the series. If you search "JD Robb series info" it will be the first choice. That is what I have been using as I read them through.

*Be warned: there are 30+ books in the series!!!* I am on #15....


----------



## speters

After not reading much of anything for a few months, I'm looking forward to digging in to "Falling Man" by Don DeLillo. It's in conjunction with a book club/podcast that C.K. Sample III is starting at letstalklit.com if anybody is interested. I like it because it's the first book club I know of that mixes fine literature and good beer!

My wife just finished her "Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married" freebie and asked me to order her an 80-center called "Kept" by Zoe Winters.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

speters said:


> My wife just finished her "Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married" freebie and asked me to order her an 80-center called "Kept" by Zoe Winters.


I liked Lucy Sullivan despite the fact that I'm not big that type of book.


----------



## drenee

I got Lucy Sullivan Is Getting Married in with some books someone passed to me.  I liked it also.  deb


----------



## NurseLisa

drenee said:


> I will not start a new series. I will not start a new series. I bet you I start a new series.
> I'm off to Amazon to check this out one more time.
> deb


LOL LOL!!!!! I just started a new series.....
The Blossom Street series by Debbie Macomber....


----------



## love2read

I heard about a new author on the Amazon thread recommending Romantic/Suspense book.

The new author's name is Christy Reece. Her first book "Rescue Me" as just released on April 28 and the sequel will be released May 19.

It's a really good book so far. I haven't had much time to read, so I'm only half way done, but I'm already planning on buying the sequel in 2 weeks.

 (Kindle Price $5.59)

Lynn M


----------



## Angela

I am reading Josh's book.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I just finished reading this (first time on the Kindle, very much not the first time ever) (The series, the picture just shows the first book)

Now.....I have a DTB I am reading 

And on the Kindle.... 

Really, on the Kindle, I am bouncing around a few different books but mainly reading Artemis Fowl at the moment.


----------



## EllenR

I seem to be in an _In Death_ mode now. LOL Usually I alternate one JD Robb and one other because there are so many I want to read but I just went from #9 straight into #10. ::Sigh::

I love the series. 

EllenR


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

::sigh:: Roarke.....

#15 has been good so far....as has #1-14....


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished reading:

As I stated earlier I just had to read this book because I share the name with the hero (Jim Morgan, James P Morgan). I made the big mistake of reading the two books out of order which means I knew how the first book ended before I got there. 
I enjoyed the book but I must say I don't care much for the hero, my name sake, he's not like me at all. 
Will I read the third book due out soon? Probably, if it's cheap....  

I am now starting Carol's book as promised:


----------



## danfan

Just finished.... 


and now reading...


----------



## MichelleR

<-- only the Kindle version.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I just started The Help by Kathryn Stockett last night.  Pulled me right in!
And I just finished Dog On It by Spencer Quinn which I absolutely loved!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I just started The Help by Kathryn Stockett last night. Pulled me right in!
> And I just finished Dog On It by Spencer Quinn which I absolutely loved!
> 
> 
> 
> _Edited and image added: Linda_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just started _AD62: Pompeii, A Novel_ by Rebecca East. I couldn't wait for the book klub, but if there is one, I'll probably join.

Nice writing, Rebecca.


----------



## Rasputina

oh I love historical fiction from that period, I'll have to check it out. Thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rasputina said:


> oh I love historical fiction from that period, I'll have to check it out. Thanks


Your avatar certainly reflects that. Nice.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Current read:



I always enjoy Hamish Macbeth mysteries.

Mike


----------



## katbird1

I finished this last night: and couldn't wait to delete it!


----------



## drenee

^^Was it that bad?  I just read the synopsis this evening and was thinking about getting it.  
deb


----------



## Lynn

I just finished:

Will start:The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy)

Lynn L.


----------



## katbird1

Deb, I thought it was dark and depressing.  I started it, decided I just didn't want to continue, started another book, and then decided to see if it would get any better.  I don't really think it got better, but by that time I had to see it out to the end.  It just wasn't my kind of book.  

Kathy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

katbird1 said:


> I finished this last night: and couldn't wait to delete it!


I started this but never could get into it, finally gave up and moved on. I have so many TBR on my list I didn't want to waste any more time.


----------



## drenee

Kathy and Linda, thank you so much for your opinions.  I will move on to something else.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

I have paused in reading Boyd's The Ark

To read Gertie's Ariana's Pride

And I liked AD 62, Gertie.


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Hello,

I'm currently reading: 

I'm really enjoying it.

Tanner


----------



## Thumper

and 

I made the mistake of starting _Waiting For Spring_ while I was taking a break from work this morning, thinking I'd read for ten or fifteen minutes. At Chapter 16 I realized if I didn't put it down, I was never getting back to work.

So what did I do?

I got online...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thumper, I hear you!  Waiting For Spring was one a jewel of a discovery for me!!  I loved, loved, loved it and couldn't put it down.....


----------



## cksample

I'm reading Don DeLillo's Falling Man: A Novel. I'm about 8 chapters in and its good, albeit a bit dark, since the story surrounds 9/11. I've also started a bookclub / podcast where I'm just rambling on about what all I'm reading (mostly on my Kindle) at Let's Talk Lit!:
http://letstalklit.com

So far the main point of discussion has been Falling Man.

Cheers,

C.K.


----------



## chynared21

*Finished...

and I'm half way through...
 and 







*


----------



## drenee

Just started


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Just started


Deb, I'll be curious about what you think of this book. Have you read *Loving Frank* by Nancy Horan? It seems like these two might be a natural pairing.

I am reading *Ariana's Pride* by Margaret Lake, a/k/a our very own Gertie, and enjoying it very much.

Next up, when I finish that is



L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I did read _Loving Frank_. I keep klicking on _Death In a Prairie House_. I would love to read it. It seems like it would be the most natural one to read after _Loving Frank_. 
_The Women_ is slow getting started. But considering I've been reading the Plum series and the Outlander series, books that get you from the start, I need to give this one a bit more time. The author does say that most of it is invented. "While actual events and historical personages are depicted here, all situations and dialogue are invented, except where direct quotes have been extracted from newspaper accounts of the period." 
So we'll see. I was hoping for more biographical. 
deb


----------



## Jeff

I seem to have lost track of what I last posted here. Let's pretend that whatever I was reading the last time I posted I'm no longer reading. Now I'm reading _First In_, which has proven to be surprisingly good.

​
I'm also reading _The Virginian_ which I started only to see if I'd read it before. (Still don't know. Too many books - too many dead brain cells.)

​


----------



## Forster




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> I'm also reading _The Virginian_ which I started only to see if I'd read it before. (Still don't know. Too many books - too many dead brain cells.)
> 
> ​


Coincidentally, I just got this

Seven novels and stories by Owen Wister for 99 cents.



I'm having the same problem. I _think_ I read it. But maybe I'm thinking of Cimarron which I'm positive I read.



Not available in Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am enjoying The Shipping News.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Forster said:


>


Excellent, excellent, excellent (did I say excellent - to the whole series).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Forster

edwpat said:


> Excellent, excellent, excellet (did I say excellent - to the whole series).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


They are excellent. I discovered them last summer pre-kindle and have the 1st 3 in DTB form. Then the 1st one came out as a freebie on kindle, now I'm tormented on whether to buy 2 & 3 so I don't have a gap in my kindle versions, lol


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Forster said:


> They are excellent. I discovered them last summer pre-kindle and have the 1st 3 in DTB form. Then the 1st one came out as a freebie on kindle, now I'm tormented on whether to buy 2 & 3 so I don't have a gap in my kindle versions, lol


Glad to see that I am not the only obsessive-complusive in this area!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Not the only one by a long shot!

Forster--buy 2 & 3. 

I actually just finished 3 last night--


And started 4. Rereading the series for the second time.


----------



## Steph H

I wouldn't be tormented in the decision at all -- I've already re-bought several series on Kindle that I have/had in DTB, and will/would replace them all when/if I can (as I get a yen to re-read them, and when/if they become available in Kindle format). I'm in no particular hurry, but reading on Kindle is so much easier that it's a no-brainer for me.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am so content with my Kindle....

Just a happy day....

Loving my ebook series, all of them!  And buying (rebuying) books for Kindle.  I just have a satisfaction of carrying around all my favorite books all the time    I don't feel bad about buying (rebuying) books that I love.  If I could just get Harry Potter for Kindle, then my yearnings would be complete...


----------



## melissaj323

Thanks to my friends that were in the kindleboard chat room last night....I am reading!


----------



## drenee

We only give good advice here.  
deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have gotten nothing but god advice here.....

(and given....  )


----------



## jaspertyler

On Kindle:



Paperback:



audio


----------



## Figment

Just finished 

A very strange little book. I'm not altogether certain what I thought of it.

Now I'm on the hunt for something light and fun...perhaps some Christopher Moore...something to make me laugh.


----------



## drenee

Figment, if you've never read any Stephanie Plum by Janet Evanovich, definitely will make you laugh.
deb


----------



## 1131

Just finished 


Now reading

Among the best at writting space battles but he cannot write female characters.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I picked up the first three Outlander books by Diana Gabaldon at the local library from the to-purchase section. They were practically brand new. They don't even look like they have been opened. Well I got them for 25 cents each and got "Heart Shaped Box" By Joe Hill for 50cent and its in hard cover. There alone I saved...30 bucks

Starting:


On audiobook:


just finished in audiobook:
Dark Melody (The Carpathians (Dark) Series, Book 10)


----------



## koolmnbv

I have to catch up on a few DTB's before I can continue the S.Plum series on my kindle so on DTB im reading


----------



## esper_d

I'm in the middle of two at the moment:​ and


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I enjoyed this book. It brought me back to the days when I had the summer off and of couse discovered girls.

I'm now reading:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Not for the faint of heart or the light of cash, but for brush up in my discipline.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## chynared21

edwpat said:


> Not for the faint of heart or the light of cash, but for brush up in my discipline.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


*Wow...pretty spendy  Since we're on the subject, can you recommend a good "concise" history of China?*


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I just finished this....



All in all, a great collection of short stories. It made me yearn for Mobile, Ala. and the South again. Sure, the stories are more than 50 years old, but aside from the technical innovations, I recognized much of what O'Connor described. I swear I had met a few of her characters. Not on the Kindle, but I'd recommend it.

I started two other books while reading this one. Another collection of short stories, though this one has recurring characters and all take place in Knockemstiff, Ohio. The first few stories I've read are great. I'll hold off on a recommendation until I've finished the book.



And as I start my Spring cleaning, I started reading this.


----------



## Avalon3

My sister and I are reading James Rollins Sigma Force books on our Kindles. We finish one and start the next one. His books have incredible action, information, history and the characters are great! They should be read in order.









We're up to "The Last Oracle". James Rollins' new book will be out in June. I bought "The Last Oracle" when it was $9.99. It's back up over $14.00 now.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Chynared:

The best IMHO is The Ageless Chinese by Dun J. Lin, but alas it's been out of print for some time, and Amazon only carries it as a special order at $75.00 (my copy cost me $15.00, back in 1972). In lieu of that, I would recommend a concise work by one of the Old China Hands, Dr. Fairbanks, who writes accessibly unlike many of the others.



It's an update of an older volume and greatly expanded. However, I have read it and find it concise (even at 660 pages), considering the entire Cambridge History of China in 13 volumes (I only have 5 of those volumes, and some of the volumes still haven't been published) runs 12,000 pages and just one of the official histories (the Sung Shih) covering just the Sung Dynasty runs 56,000 in classical Chinese. I actually bought the Cambridge because it takes too long to find anything in my copy of the Sung Shih, so ironically, to me, the Cambridge is "concise."  Dealing with Chinese texts is painful sometimes. There has never been a culture that has produced so much written material than China, and you can spend a week translating a text only to find out it was an Emperor's laundry bill.
Hope this helps.

Edward C. Patterson, M.A.


----------



## chynared21

edwpat said:


> Chynared:
> 
> The best IMHO is The Ageless Chinese by Dun J. Lin, but alas it's been out of print for some time, and Amazon only carries it as a special order at $75.00 (my copy cost me $15.00, back in 1972). In lieu of that, I would recommend a concise work by one of the Old China Hands, Dr. Fairbanks, who writes accessibly unlike many of the others.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an update of an older volume and greatly expanded. However, I have read it and find it concise (even at 660 pages), considering the entire Cambridge History of China in 13 volumes (I only have 5 of those volumes, and some of the volumes still haven't been published) runs 12,000 pages and just one of the official histories (the Sung Shih) covering just the Sung Dynasty runs 56,000 in classical Chinese. I actually bought the Cambridge because it takes too long to find anything in my copy of the Sung Shih, so ironically, to me, the Cambridge is "concise."  Dealing with Chinese texts is painful sometimes. There has never been a culture that has produced so much written material than China, and you can spend a week translating a text only to find out it was an Emperor's laundry bill.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson, M.A.


*LOL...you had me laughing at the laundry bill  Thanks a bunch for the recommendation )*


----------



## MAGreen

I just finished Distant Cousin...in fact, I was up half the night just to finish it! It was wonderful! 5 stars from me. If you enjoy a good Sci-fi, check this out, and it's a real bargin at 4.00!



I am going to start the next one this weekend, also a bargin at 4.00:



The last one is also 4.00!


----------



## EllenR

I read this one on Mother's day:



And am halfway through this one:



EllenR


----------



## Christina

Taking a break from mystery/fantasy/paranormal, here's my current read, I'm about halfway through:



And plan to start this one next:


----------



## Lalaboobaby

This is what I'm reading. It's still showing as free. So far I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Chad Winters




----------



## Cowgirl

Currently on Chapter 2....love it so far Gertie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cowgirl said:


> Currently on Chapter 2....love it so far Gertie


Thanks, Cowgirl.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Beside the BIG China BOOK, and because I'm writing a smaller novel now (not due out until July), I picked up a lot of in progress reading. Here they are:











Edward C. Patterson
Reading as many hours a day as I write


----------



## LauraB

I just finished (on Kindle) :  I haven't read Hemingway in a while, and forgot how good he really is. For some reason I'd got it in my head he was one of those _hard to read authors_, but he isn't. Strange what experience or memory do  .

and still reading: The Kindly Ones, on my Kindle. But link-maker won't find the Kindle version


----------



## RangerXenos

Just started this last night.


----------



## melissaj323

still reading! I am almost done, and I hate putting it down....I even put Pj (K1) in a ziploc bag last night so I could continue reading in the bath tub! I hated to have to go to sleep last night...I wanted to read on and on about Jeremy and Ariana!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I finished The Power of Less. It gave me a few new ideas and a lot of inspiration. It is a quick read, but it made me think a lot about how I live my life in ways that I don't normally think about how I live my life.

It was a little short for $9.99, but I think I'll reread it at least once a year, which may make it worth the purchase price.


----------



## Shadowraven

I just finished Always Looking Up by Michael J. Fox last night.  The first book I ever bought on my new kindle.  What a waste that book was   I wanted an uplifting book talking about work, politics, family and faith and along the way I figured Fox would talk about his day to day dealings with PD.  Instead I got just a smidge of PD (which, okay, fine, no problem), but these days his work *IS* politics.  That took up more than the first half of the book.  Family and faith seemed like afterthoughts that were attached to the end of the book.  If I ever want to start a research organization I could turn to this book which reads like an instructional manual for starting one... although I'd obviously need a lot more celebrityism to get to where Fox started, but still.  

Plus it didn't take long to finish at all.  I don't have a ton of time to read... granted I've picked up the book a lot more since I was "trying out" my kindle this week... but I got the present last Wednesday and finished the book last night, haven't read a whole lot.  Is anybody else familiar with this book?  Are you SURE that I got the "full version" on the kindle?  Or is the book really just that short?  Maybe the actual hands-on-paper book has large type and few pages?


----------



## KD2709

First of all thanks for starting this thread!  I needed somewhere to just post lol!  My boss got my hooked on Kindle and is making me post more...not that I don't want to I just never do.    So currently I am reading The Boy in the Striped Pajamas  and I LOVE it.  I was reading the Sookie series but I just couldn't wait to start this book.  I love stuff about WW2 and this book is in such an interesting perspective...LOVE.  Anyone else read this one?


----------



## jbsrshopr

Just now finished "First Family"--by Baldacci---GREAT!!! a must read
Yesterday I fisished "BoneMan's Daughters" by Ted Dekker--ANOTHER MUST READ!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

KD2709 said:


> First of all thanks for starting this thread! I needed somewhere to just post lol! My boss got my hooked on Kindle and is making me post more...not that I don't want to I just never do.  So currently I am reading The Boy in the Striped Pajamas and I LOVE it. I was reading the Sookie series but I just couldn't wait to start this book. I love stuff about WW2 and this book is in such an interesting perspective...LOVE. Anyone else read this one?


(Off topic: Cool foot, KD!!!  )


----------



## Sailor

I just finished UR by Stephen King record time! I think it is because it isn't too long of a book. It is about a Kindle e-reader, so I would recommend it for us Kindle owners. It wasn't one of King's best novels, I didn't care for the ending...

Sailor

​


----------



## Anne

I am reading Ariana's Pride. The book is so good. I am up to Chapter 17 I will be sorry when I reach the end of the book I have been busy but I read Ariana's Pride every chance I get.


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Finished this:

Really good book in my opinion. It has lots of action, great characters and a very well developed world to play in.

Started:


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I enjoyed the beginning of this book but it got a little strange toward the end. I think it's a little to "Metaphysical" for me.

I am now reading:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm reading The Virginian from this compilation.



So far, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just got the new Prendergast novel. I know what I'll be reading for the next several days.











_edit: made picture a clickable link_


----------



## MichelleR

Shadowraven said:


> I just finished Always Looking Up by Michael J. Fox last night. The first book I ever bought on my new kindle. What a waste that book was  I wanted an uplifting book talking about work, politics, family and faith and along the way I figured Fox would talk about his day to day dealings with PD. Instead I got just a smidge of PD (which, okay, fine, no problem), but these days his work *IS* politics. That took up more than the first half of the book. Family and faith seemed like afterthoughts that were attached to the end of the book. If I ever want to start a research organization I could turn to this book which reads like an instructional manual for starting one... although I'd obviously need a lot more celebrityism to get to where Fox started, but still.
> 
> Plus it didn't take long to finish at all. I don't have a ton of time to read... granted I've picked up the book a lot more since I was "trying out" my kindle this week... but I got the present last Wednesday and finished the book last night, haven't read a whole lot. Is anybody else familiar with this book? Are you SURE that I got the "full version" on the kindle? Or is the book really just that short? Maybe the actual hands-on-paper book has large type and few pages?


The book's short, but so is Michael J. Fox. 

I read it about a month ago, but just reviewed it on Amazon, giving it 4 stars. It was pretty much what I expected it to be and I did find it inspirational. You're right that he's now a political animal, and that's okay with me. As I said in my review, maybe, probably THIS will be his true life's work.

I think he did a nice job talking about his daily struggles -- the routine to get started each morning, the struggle to time the meds right so that he's in the best state possible for interviews, and frustrations of 8 years of trying to keep hope while time was lost due to, well, guess. That last item is part of living with the disease too -- the race against the clock.

I know you felt short-changed over his thoughts on faith, but I found it honest and engaging, along with the section about losing his sister.


----------



## jpmorgan49

jmiked said:


> I just got the new Prendergast novel. I know what I'll be reading for the next several days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _edit: made picture a clickable link_


They write such exciting books... This will be my first $9.99 book I'm purchasing!!! 
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I finished Gertie's book:

Considering it is partly a Historical Romance, I liked it a lot. The considering is that I like historical novels a lot to start with, I am not much of a Romance novel person. But Gertie did a great job. The characterizations were believable. Jeremy and Ariana wound up nice people but their experiences had changed them from the not-quite-likeable people they started out as. Good Job.
Excited to get back to finish:

I like this book a lot.
And I have just started:

No opinion yet.


----------



## Shadowraven

MichelleR said:


> The book's short, but so is Michael J. Fox.
> 
> I know you felt short-changed over his thoughts on faith, but I found it honest and engaging, along with the section about losing his sister.


I *did* like his humor, which you alluded to in your post  I did find myself laughing a couple times.

And yes, I respected the story about his sister, but it seemed like that was the crux of his argument. While an event like that does have a ton of faith instilled in it... I found the "chapter" more about that event rather than the faith aspect of the passing.


----------



## crebel

Shadowraven said:


> I *did* like his humor, which you alluded to in your post  I did find myself laughing a couple times.
> 
> And yes, I respected the story about his sister, but it seemed like that was the crux of his argument. While an event like that does have a ton of faith instilled in it... I found the "chapter" more about that event rather than the faith aspect of the passing.


Because of your comments and those of MichelleR, I just purchased Always Looking Up. I have never met Michael, but I met his sister Karen and his Mom several years ago ago as we were/are members of an international Masonic organization that raises money for diabetes research. Karen was one of the most fun, wonderful woman I have ever been blessed to know and we stayed in close touch and saw each other about once a year from the time we met until we lost her. I have enjoyed Michael as an actor through the years, but would probably not have purchased this book if I hadn't read here that it includes remembrances of Karen and how her passing affected them. Thanks.


----------



## MichelleR

crebel said:


> Because of your comments and those of MichelleR, I just purchased Always Looking Up. I have never met Michael, but I met his sister Karen and his Mom several years ago ago as we were/are members of an international Masonic organization that raises money for diabetes research. Karen was one of the most fun, wonderful woman I have ever been blessed to know and we stayed in close touch and saw each other about once a year from the time we met until we lost her. I have enjoyed Michael as an actor through the years, but would probably not have purchased this book if I hadn't read here that it includes remembrances of Karen and how her passing affected them. Thanks.


That section is quite moving. I would make sure to have some tissue, especially since you knew her. The book is dedicated to her and to his kids.

The passage where he discusses her death started at location 2496 or so -- under Part Three/Faith and ends with her family... (Spoiler Alert)



Spoiler



Singing her favorite song at her bedside.

_We're crying, singing, and laughing. And K.C. is slipping away. And we're sad, but we know she's all right. We have faith. _


----------



## crebel

MichelleR said:


> That section is quite moving. I would make sure to have some tissue, especially since you knew her. The book is dedicated to her and to his kids.
> 
> The passage where he discusses her death started at location 2496 or so -- under Part Three/Faith and ends with the words:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> We're crying, singing, and laughing. And K.C. is slipping away. And we're sad, but we know she's all right. We have faith.


Yes - I went immediately to the chapter about Faith and started reading there (I'll go back to the beginning and read the rest of the book sometime). I've gone through quite a few kleenex in the last half hour, both happy tears as he describes her perfectly and sorrow as I recall the loss and see in black and white the decisions the family had to make. I thought this particular chapter would make the book worth reading even if I hadn't known Karen so well. Michael's descriptions of his own search for faith and blending an interfaith marriage were, I thought, powerful. It was also a confirmation of talks I had with Gordy after Karen was gone that the final hours were a celebration of Karen and her life rather than a tolling of the minutes until she was gone - a real lesson there! Thanks again for making me aware of Always Looking Up.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Shadowraven said:


> I just finished Always Looking Up by Michael J. Fox last night. The first book I ever bought on my new kindle. What a waste that book was  I wanted an uplifting book talking about work, politics, family and faith and along the way I figured Fox would talk about his day to day dealings with PD. Instead I got just a smidge of PD (which, okay, fine, no problem), but these days his work *IS* politics. That took up more than the first half of the book. Family and faith seemed like afterthoughts that were attached to the end of the book. If I ever want to start a research organization I could turn to this book which reads like an instructional manual for starting one... although I'd obviously need a lot more celebrityism to get to where Fox started, but still.
> 
> Plus it didn't take long to finish at all. I don't have a ton of time to read... granted I've picked up the book a lot more since I was "trying out" my kindle this week... but I got the present last Wednesday and finished the book last night, haven't read a whole lot. Is anybody else familiar with this book? Are you SURE that I got the "full version" on the kindle? Or is the book really just that short? Maybe the actual hands-on-paper book has large type and few pages?


I agree the book was short but I found it very inspiring and uplifting. I loved the humor in the book and his attitude after living with PD for many years. I liked the stories about his wife and children also. I admire and respect him for his faith and feel he would be great on Capital hill to represent the people but don't forsee that for him with PD. I enjoyed it as much as Lucky Man and hope there will be a third book in the future. I felt I got my $9.99 from it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

jmiked said:


> _edit: made picture a clickable link_


Thanks. It didn't show up in the Link-maker, so I used an image link.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jmiked said:


> Thanks. It didn't show up in the Link-maker, so I used an image link.
> 
> Mike


Yeah. . .I couldn't find it that way either but used the OLD linkmaker system.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just finished _Ariana's Pride _by KB member Margaret Lake (Gertie) (so good!) and returning to _Angels & Demons _and _Team of Rivals_....

  

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I just finished reading


It was a quick read but it was cute, I liked it.

I am not sure what I want to read next, probably a DTB from my pile and not sure what on my Kindle yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just finished _Ariana's Pride _by KB member Margaret Lake (Gertie) (so good!) and returning to _Angels & Demons _and _Team of Rivals_....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I'm glad you enjoyed AP.

I liked Angels and Demons much better than The DaVinci Code. A friend who lived in Rome kept expecting to see tourists wandering around the city with a copy of A&D in their hands, looking for the Illuminati landmarks.


----------



## Dori

Reading Kindleboards,  just finished new replies to your posts, and working my way through new posts since last visit.


----------



## auntmarge

Leslie said:


> I was just re-reading this post and something clicked in my mind. Michelle Williams is in *Shutter Island* and was scheduled to start filming it just a week or two after Heath Ledger's death. I know they postponed filming for about a month because of that. I am glad to see it still got finished. Looking at IMDb, there is an interesting cast. This will be something to look forward to.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a link to the book. I've downloaded a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> L


Shutter Island is a great book! All twists and turns, will blow your mind.

I've just finished this book (link is for paperback, but there IS a Kindle version, link not available through linkmaker)

and I've preordered the author's next book because the first was so good:


Meanwhle, I'm reading 

which was listed on the Bargain Books thread for $1.99


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## LauraB

I finished The Kindly One, and am now reading The Hunchback of Notre-Dame
This is a good translation to read, but the endnotes don't link so I have to bookmarks the notes page and flip back and forth. It is one of the better translations, however, so it is worth the trouble.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok folks, help me out here please.

I read Gertie's book. Loved it. And as I keep saying I am not a Romance novel reader. I also liked the A.D. 62: Pompeii, a novel book - but not as much. Nice going Gertie.

Now for the problem. I have started uncubicled. I cannot get past chapter 3. I don't like this book.
Someone tell me to keep going that it gets better. I WANT to like it. After all the hoopla, I really want to like it or at least give it the chance and finish it. But it is hard right now.

Yes I really like Steinbeck and Hemingway and Doestoevsky and Asimov and Heinlein. But I have been introduced to and really like Jeff Hepple, Margaret Lake (Gertie), Mike Hicks (KeelanWarrior), Boyd Morrison and Rebecca East (all our home-folks here). So I really want to like this too.

But thus far I don't. And by my normal behavior, if I don't like it by now I stop. And I got to tell you that there are not a lot of books that I don't at least finish - if I buy them in the first place.

So one last time - has anyone read the book and can you tell me to go on and finish it too?


----------



## crebel

geoffthomas said:


> Ok folks, help me out here please.
> 
> So one last time - has anyone read the book  and can you tell me to go on and finish it  too?


Yes, No. JMHO, I am sure there will be others who feel differently. The whole marketing idea was a lot of fun and I wish Josh good luck!


----------



## melissaj323

I'm reading and trying to decide if I should read. I have a DTB but think I may want to add it to my kindle....what do you think?


----------



## EllenR

I don't remember how I came to try this book but oh my word. I'm 20% into it and I think I will need someone to hose me off periodically while I read it! Geez.



Smoking hot. Whoa.

EllenR

Addendum to caution some rough language.


----------



## chynared21

*I just finished up  and I'm diving right into 







. I couldn't help myself *


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

chynared21 said:


> *I just finished up  and I'm diving right into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I couldn't help myself *


And who could blame you?

And who's to say anything when you stay up all hours of the night to finish "Breaking Dawn"?


----------



## chynared21

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> And who could blame you?
> 
> And who's to say anything when you stay up all hours of the night to finish "Breaking Dawn"?


*Great Kay...so you're saying that I'm going to lose sleep in a good way??  I was really going to break it up with another book but it's such fast reading that I figured that I shouldn't hold off on finding out what happens *


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Um....I MAY have forced my eyes to stay open and MAY have drank some caffeine in order to stay up longer to find out what the heck was going to happen.....MAYBE.....

One of the best books I have ever read!


----------



## chynared21

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Um....I MAY have forced my eyes to stay open and MAY have drank some caffeine in order to stay up longer to find out what the heck was going to happen.....MAYBE.....
> 
> One of the best books I have ever read!


*Looking forward to it though I have a friend who didn't like the book at all. Then again, the Twilight books are her "type" of books so I was pretty surprised that she read them in the first place 

In between my kindle books I've still been reading . The stories are short enough that I can just read a couple to break things up *


----------



## Scheherazade

I remember enjoying Angels and Demons, but I read it before even the whole hype with the DaVinci Code movie happened, so I can't really remember a whole lot.  I'd definitely think it's worth a read if you like Dan Brown.  I know a lot of people can't stand him and you have to be kind of forgiving in your religious views sometimes.


----------



## 1131

Just started Traffic



Could make me want to stay off the road. The big question - if I think I'm an average driver and everybody over estimates their driving abilities, what kind of driver am I really?


----------



## koolmnbv

reading this on DTB, while waiting for the newest sookie book to drop to 9.99 on kindle


----------



## stormhawk

B is for Beer - Tom Robbins


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I just finished this 

It's kind of a messed up, modern-day Winesburg, Ohio. It's great. I really enjoyed it. It has some Rated R material in it, so be forewarned, ye who are faint of heart.

I have dived into 

I'm really digging it so far.

I'm also going to read:


----------



## Leslie

A woman just came to meet with me to discuss editing a memoir she has written. She had this book with her which she is using as a "template" for her own book.



She offered to lend it to me to read and I said I'd see if it's available in a Kindle edition...and it was. So, now this is first on my reading list. It actually sounds very interesting. Here's the description from Amazon:

It may take ingenuity to interest browsers in a memoir by a middle-aged mother who, 11 years ago, was suddenly widowed, then became a Unitarian-Universalist minister, and now works as chaplain to game wardens in Maine. But good memoir writing does not depend on celebrity or adventure and Braestrup's insightful essays are extraordinarily well written, mingling elements of police procedural and touching love story with trenchant observations about life and death. Alert to comic detail even in grisly circumstances (bears, for example, like to play ball with human skulls), she tells stories of lost children, a suicide, drunken accidents and a murder, always with compassion and a concern for the big questions inescapably provoked by tragic events. Why did Dad die? her children ask, and her response describes not only her theology but also her reason for being a chaplain: Nowhere in scripture does it say 'God is a car accident' or 'God is death.' God is justice and kindness, mercy, and always-always-love. So if you want to know where God is in this or in anything, look for love.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie:

I just love your MAINE flag. New York and New Jersey are next. That's one reason, although I work in Pennsylvania and maintain my arpartment there, I will never give up my New Jersey resident status as I have more civil rights in NJ than I would in PA.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

edwpat said:


> Leslie:
> 
> I just love your MAINE flag. New York and New Jersey are next. That's one reason, although I work in Pennsylvania and maintain my arpartment there, I will never give up my New Jersey resident status as I have more civil rights in NJ than I would in PA.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I "borrowed" it from the Maine Gay Marriage group at Facebook. 

L


----------



## Figment

Took the day off work to get things organized prior to leaving town on Sunday for a trial. Managed to finish reading and then start and nearly finish (which is actually available for Kindle...just not through Link-Maker).

Since the trial is due to last at least two weeks, I'm thinking my next read will be a major tome...probably
. That should keep me amused, occupied and out of mischief!


----------



## drenee

Figment, I have a trial starting Monday as well.  Mine will only be two to four days though.  We made guesses today on how long the jury will be out.  I guessed 25 minutes.  Law Clerk guessed 2 hours.  Hope I win.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

400-ish pages through this...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> 400-ish pages through this...


VA, why don't you join us in the book club? You are right about where we are.


----------



## Neekeebee

Started reading  at midnight last night. Couldn't put it down, until I finally realized I was so tired, I couldn't hold my Kindle upright anymore.  If I can tear myself away from this book during my reading time, I'll start  in DTB. It's the latest in one of my favorite cozy series.

N


----------



## melissaj323

Neekeebee, I just downloaded one of Laura Levine's books after seeing your suggestion. They look cute...and funny....can't wait to read about her cat Prozac! HA HA


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## crosj

World Without End

IMHO just as good as Pillars of the Earth


----------



## LDB

Neekeebee said:


> Started reading  at midnight last night. Couldn't put it down, until I finally realized I was so tired, I couldn't hold my Kindle upright anymore.
> 
> N


Wait until you start The Palmyra Impact. It's even more mesmerizing than The Ark.


----------



## knowldgfrk

currently reading the Dark Series by Christine Feehan..im on book 3 Dark Gold...


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Loving it so far.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

crosj said:


> World Without End
> 
> IMHO just as good as Pillars of the Earth


Better and that' saying quite a bit.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## koolmnbv

Finished #12 in the plum books and I have this (DTB) its a between the numbers book. So I'm reading this trying to get caught up on these J.Evanovich books and STILL waiting for the newest Sookie Stackhouse price to drop down to 9.99 for kindle.

I think now Its just the point of the matter I dont want to give over $9.99 for the book, or maybe I really am that cheap to stall over less than $3.00 LOL


----------



## JimJ

I've decided to re-read the Harry Potter series to get ready for the new movie in July.  That means I probably won't be using my Kindle for a while.  Damn you, Rowling!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JimJ said:


> I've decided to re-read the Harry Potter series to get ready for the new movie in July. That means I probably won't be using my Kindle for a while. Damn you, Rowling!


I second that.

I'm rereading Deathly Hallows. I don't want to read Half-Blood Prince before I see the movie in July. My strategy is to try to forget everything I've ever read about the Potterverse, and go into the movie with no preconcieved notions. Since I've read the series several times, this is very difficult to do.

Once I see and enjoy the movie, I can read the book again to fill in the blanks. It kind of works.


----------



## JimJ

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I second that.
> 
> I'm rereading Deathly Hallows. I don't want to read Half-Blood Prince before I see the movie in July. My strategy is to try to forget everything I've ever read about the Potterverse, and go into the movie with no preconcieved notions. Since I've read the series, this is very difficult to do.
> 
> Once I see and enjoy the movie, I can read the book again to fill in the blanks. It kind of works.


I'm the opposite, I want to remember everything so I can properly compare the movie to the book. It's been a while since I've read the books so I just decided to start from the beginning. I'm on Chamber of Secrets right now, may finish it tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished The Ark by Boyd Morrison:
This was a great read. We have some real talent here on KB.



Now reading Gone for a Soldier by Jeff Hepple:



Am already enjoying this book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I just finished The Ark by Boyd Morrison:
> This was a great read. We have some real talent here on KB.


I'm reading it now. I'm only sorry I waited so long.



> Now reading Gone for a Soldier by Jeff Hepple:
> 
> Gone For a Soldier
> 
> Am already enjoying this book.


Another great read from Jeff.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott




----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'm reading it now. I'm only sorry I waited so long.
> 
> Another great read from Jeff.


Yes'm. Jeff Hepple's great novel based on his own family history. Revolutionary.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## russr19

I'm reading The 8th Confession by James Patterson


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Just finished Survivor In Death by JD Robb and moving on to the next in the series Origin In Death.....this is truly an excellent, excellent series!!! It is rare for each book to get better and better as many authors succumb to pumping our volumes too quickly and they lose the character development. Robb (aka Roberts) does a truly remarkable job in furthering the characters and allowing them to grow.....I LOVE Eve and Roarke! (and Sommerset, and Peabody, and McNabb....and Feeney....and Mavis....and and....)

Naked In Death is the first one, by the way.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I second that.
> 
> I'm rereading Deathly Hallows. I don't want to read Half-Blood Prince before I see the movie in July. My strategy is to try to forget everything I've ever read about the Potterverse, and go into the movie with no preconcieved notions. Since I've read the series several times, this is very difficult to do.
> 
> Once I see and enjoy the movie, I can read the book again to fill in the blanks. It kind of works.


That's what I do now. I made the mistake of reading the Goblet of Fire right before seeing the movie. I hated the movie so much that I still don't watch it. It's my favorite book. I'd love to re-read the book, but <sigh> really wish they were on my Kindle. I limit myself to listening to them on my ipod (which isn't a bad thing)

I just finished this:

It wasn't bad. Kind of a fluffy read..Not really as good as her previous books, but the banter was fun. Not one I'd rush to read again though.

And am now reading this:


and this:


----------



## Avalon3

I finished all of James Rollins' Sigma Force novels. I just started reading his Amazonia.


----------



## Neekeebee

melissaj323 said:


> Neekeebee, I just downloaded one of Laura Levine's books after seeing your suggestion. They look cute...and funny....can't wait to read about her cat Prozac! HA HA


This is one of the few series that consistently makes me laugh!  I'm not a cat person, but even I look forward to Prozac's antics!

Happy reading!

N


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just finished reading _Absence of Faith_, by Anthony Samuel Policastro. The story is a fast-paced, suspenseful battle between good and evil, but with a medical component. By the last 70 pages, the book was a real page turner, but there were also typos and grammar glitches near the end. Still, the basic question of what happens to Christians when they're convinced God has abandoned them makes for an interesting read.


----------



## ljloula

Just finished re-reading this in DTB



This is related and also good.


----------



## BK

Kind said:


> How is Three Cups of Tea anyways?? I've heard some good stuff about it.


We read it in my Book Club last year. An amazing story. Illustrates beautifully how one person can make a HUGE difference.


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading Three Cups of Tea now too. It's awesome! I'm really loving it. I'm only about 1/3 of the way in though. Also reading The Beach House by Jane Green. Having a hard time keeping the characters straight. 

Melissa


----------



## bernilynn

This is my first time trying to link a book cover, but this book was so amazing it deserves my attempt:



An incredible first novel about a woman in Jackson, Mississippi during the early Civil Rights movement, who enlists the aid of black maids to tell their stories. I thought it was wonderful.

Berni


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

imallbs said:


> Just started Traffic
> 
> 
> 
> Could make me want to stay off the road. The big question - if I think I'm an average driver and everybody over estimates their driving abilities, what kind of driver am I really?


My husband is reading that in paper...and loving it.

(I would say if you are claiming to be average, you're probably that or better. Most people seem to think they're better than they are....)

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler

I finished The Hobbit last night and The Bodies left behind today. I did not like The Bodies Left Behind as much as Deaver's other books. It was ok though.

I am now reading

on audio:



Kindle:



Still reading the Kresley Cole book on paperback..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> It may take ingenuity to interest browsers in a memoir by a middle-aged mother who, 11 years ago, was suddenly widowed, then became a Unitarian-Universalist minister, and now works as chaplain to game wardens in Maine. But good memoir writing does not depend on celebrity or adventure and Braestrup's insightful essays are extraordinarily well written, mingling elements of police procedural and touching love story with trenchant observations about life and death. Alert to comic detail even in grisly circumstances (bears, for example, like to play ball with human skulls), she tells stories of lost children, a suicide, drunken accidents and a murder, always with compassion and a concern for the big questions inescapably provoked by tragic events. Why did Dad die? her children ask, and her response describes not only her theology but also her reason for being a chaplain: Nowhere in scripture does it say 'God is a car accident' or 'God is death.' God is justice and kindness, mercy, and always-always-love. So if you want to know where God is in this or in anything, look for love.


I'm going to let my sister-in-law, a Presbyterian minister, know about this one. Sounds like she'd like it.

Betsy


----------



## LDB

I started this one tonight. Excellent so far and very instructive on what to expect from this version of new (and equally unworkable) deal.


----------



## koolmnbv

Still moving through the Stephanie Plum series, Loving it and LOL'ing all the way!

I Might start on the dresden files after this series


----------



## katbird1

I succumbed:



I'm a grandmother, for goodness sakes - vampires, teenagers? Yeah, baby!

Kathy


----------



## love2read

I'm currently reading Jodi Thomas' book "Rewriting Monday". The Kindle sample didn't get very far and wasn't something that instantly grabbed me but I have read other books by this author in the past and have enjoyed her writing. The first 10 pages after the sample ended the book picked up pace. It has good reviews on Amazon so I'm sure it will be another good book.



Next I will be reading "Return to Me" by Christy Reece. She is a new author with her first book release in April 2009, Rescue Me. It was a great book and this book is the sequel. "Return to Me" was just released today. I preordered it and having it waiting as soon as I'm done with Jodi Thomas' book.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OOOO, Kat!!!  Twilight is AWESOME!!!


----------



## NurseLisa

reading the second book in Debbie Macomber "Blossom Street" series........I love her books!


----------



## tamborine

I sampled it first, and was surprised to find it was pretty funny, in a juvenile kind of way.


----------



## katbird1

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OOOO, Kat!!! Twilight is AWESOME!!!


Finished it a few hrs. ago. Woke up thinking about it. I absolutely loved it! On to book 2!

Kathy


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Just finished "The Story Of Edgar Sawtelle" and loved it. Almost finished "The Shack" ,and just started "Leaving Tangiers" for my book group.

My head is spinning from looking at all your recommendations. Wish I could read all day!!


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm about to finish NEW MOON, 2nd in the "Twilight" saga.

Still haven't decided if I really like them that much. I'm into them and things are going great, and then they screech to a halt as people stare into each others' eyes endlessly. Then things start back up and the whole cycle starts all over again.

My wife started them, so I'm mainly doing it to keep up with her.

Also because my niece was featured in ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY in their "Style Hunter" section, where readers ask about clothes they saw in movies (she asked about Bella's coat in _Twilight_).


----------



## Avalon3

I just started one of Steve Berry's books I hadn't read.


----------



## koolmnbv

Just finished Serial by Jack Kilborn

also it was free!


----------



## russr19

Just finished The 8th Confession by James Patterson


Now starting Ariana's Pride by Margaret Lake


----------



## koolmnbv

Now reading Plum Lucky by Janet Evanovich .. these books are so funny!


----------



## Lalaboobaby

Reading this book. It was free, and I'm loving it. I hate to put it down to do school work. LOL


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm about to start reading Harbinger of Doom. I've heard good things about this book and really look forward to it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading:










It's not on Amazon, but Baen Books sells a Kindle edition at:

http://www.webscription.net/p-468-the-witches-of-karres.aspx

They also have a sequel (not written by Schmitz) at:

http://www.webscription.net/p-471-the-wizard-of-karres.aspx

Mike


----------



## kindlevixen

Lalaboobaby said:


> Reading this book. It was free, and I'm loving it. I hate to put it down to do school work. LOL


Love Lara Adrian!

I loved Twilight too and then I found the paranormal romance section of the bookstores and found much better vampire stories 

Currently reading The Devil You Know by Jenna Black.... not in the link maker for some reason.


----------



## Chad Winters

jmiked said:


> I'm currently reading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not on Amazon, but Baen Books sells a Kindle edition at:
> 
> http://www.webscription.net/p-468-the-witches-of-karres.aspx
> 
> They also have a sequel (not written by Schmitz) at:
> 
> http://www.webscription.net/p-471-the-wizard-of-karres.aspx
> 
> Mike


I haven't read the "sequel"
I wonder if its worth it.....


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:


It was the a true horror novel in Steven King fashion.

I'm now reading a short story:


----------



## Sporadic

I'm about halfway through The Electric Kool Aid Acid Test by Tom Wolfe

_--added KB image link. Betsy_

I'm enjoying it but alot of the vocabulary is very dated. Makes me glad that Kindle has a dictionary built in.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I haven't read the "sequel"
> I wonder if its worth it.....


I looked in my book database (all my DTBs are in storage) and it seems I have a copy of the sequel, but I can't recall anything about it. Maybe that says something. 

Mike


----------



## jpmorgan49

I finished:

I finished this story very quicky while lying in bed. I'm now reading:


----------



## koolmnbv

My Sisters Keeper by Jodi Picoult


----------



## Sanveann

Tamborine, I loved 'P & P & Zombies"! My dear husband, who got me my Kindle for Mother's Day, also got that book for me, because he knew I'd been dying to read it 

Koolmnbv, how is the Jodi Picoult book? My mom really wants to read it.

Right now, I'm working on Thackeray's "Vanity Fair"; I think I'm about 60 percent of the way through it. I've never read it before and am really enjoying it!


----------



## RangerXenos

I was hoping it would expand on the movie, but it's following pretty much scene for scene so far.


----------



## yogini2

I'm reading Shadow Country by Peter Mattiessen.  Interesting historical background from the early 1900's in the Islands off of Florida-cultural/racial etc.  Interesting to see the devastation of the bird life down there.  Interesting way of writing a book.  Each chapter is written in the first person by a character in the book.  I find the whole thing fascinating.  A slow read...one you want to read slowly to enjoy every word/sentence/paragraph.


----------



## rho

Avalon3 #888 said:


> My sister and I are reading James Rollins Sigma Force books on our Kindles. We finish one and start the next one. His books have incredible action, information, history and the characters are great! They should be read in order.
> 
> We're up to "The Last Oracle". James Rollins' new book will be out in June. I bought "The Last Oracle" when it was $9.99. It's back up over $14.00 now.


oh I enjoy his books too -- that sounds like fun reading along with your sister...


----------



## NurseLisa

koolmnbv said:


> Just finished Serial by Jack Kilborn
> 
> also it was free!


koolmnbv, your doggie is beautiful!!! what is his/her name?


----------



## Lalaboobaby

patchymama said:


> Love Lara Adrian!
> 
> I loved Twilight too and then I found the paranormal romance section of the bookstores and found much better vampire stories
> 
> I finished the book, "Kiss of Midnight", it was sooooooooo good. I purchased another of this authors books which is "Midnight Awakening".
> 
> Currently reading The Devil You Know by Jenna Black.... not in the link maker for some reason.


----------



## koolmnbv

NurseLisa said:


> koolmnbv, your doggie is beautiful!!! what is his/her name?


Thank You so much NurseLisa! His name is Riley, and he is my true love!!!  there are a few more pics of him on this thread page2:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8372.25.html


----------



## NurseLisa

koolmnbv said:


> Thank You so much NurseLisa! His name is Riley, and he is my true love!!!  there are a few more pics of him on this thread page2:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8372.25.html


Well Riley gets the award for cuteness!!!!!! The pic of him in the basket buried in all of his toys made me think of ET in the closet buried in all the toys! LOL!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just finished Little Bee. I don't know if I would recommend it or not. I thought it was well written and packed a punch but it is one of the more depressing books I have read. I am not going to say much about it because there is little that can be said that will not spoil the book. It is about a Nigerian refugee, a British family, and how they are connected.


----------



## blade

_--added KB image link. Betsy_

1/3 of the way through, so far so good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

blade. . . what is that book?  I can't make out the title. . . . . .


----------



## blade

Fathers of Myth.

I'm trying to figure out posting the Amazon link with the pic.


----------



## blade

Here's a bigger pic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks. . . . I made it an amazon link, rather than just a picture. . . . .


off now to check it out!

edit:  looks like I already did -- it seems I bought it last August.  I guess it's about time I start reading it!


----------



## chynared21

Dave Dykema said:


> I'm about to finish NEW MOON, 2nd in the "Twilight" saga.
> 
> Still haven't decided if I really like them that much. I'm into them and things are going great, and then they screech to a halt as people stare into each others' eyes endlessly. Then things start back up and the whole cycle starts all over again.
> 
> My wife started them, so I'm mainly doing it to keep up with her.
> 
> Also because my niece was featured in ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY in their "Style Hunter" section, where readers ask about clothes they saw in movies (she asked about Bella's coat in _Twilight_).


*I'm at the end of the 4th book now...the second was definitely my least favorite. I found it really depressing if that makes any sense. I really enjoyed the third one ;-)

Cool beans on your niece being featured in EW *


----------



## koolmnbv

NurseLisa said:


> Well Riley gets the award for cuteness!!!!!! The pic of him in the basket buried in all of his toys made me think of ET in the closet buried in all the toys! LOL!!!


Aww thanks NurseLisa!! I had completely forgot about that part in ET but now that you reminded me, that's so funny he did look like that!



chynared21 said:


> *I'm at the end of the 4th book now...the second was definitely my least favorite. I found it really depressing if that makes any sense. I really enjoyed the third one ;-)
> 
> Cool beans on your niece being featured in EW *


I love the 4th book, it was probably my favorite. I loved how we got to read some of that book through other characters eyes not just Bella's. The 2nd was DEFINITELY my least favorite, it made me kind of sad also.


----------



## JUNEBUG5

I'm reading sTORI Telling by Tori Spelling-- 89% finished!! Loving it!! (Sad I'm almost finished!) and I Never was a hard core Tori fan. I mean I've always thought, "she's ok, ya guess I like her." Watched the original 90210 though. (NOT the new one). Never watched her show "So NoTORIous".

Caught her show "Tori & Dean: Inn Love" ...what? once. So ya...haven't really been too familiar with her lately, but OMG this bk is so interesting! She's really down to earth. She's written it in a way as though she's talking to you. Like you're just sitting down visiting or something.

I was going to get her *new* bk "Mommywood" but then found she had this bk first. So decided to read it > then mommywood. Totally going to read "Mommywood" but may read something else first just to break things up a bit...and have something to look fwd to!!! (sorta save Mommywood in a way...) LOL!!


----------



## suicidepact

Currently reading:


and...



Anathem is a bit tough, and Pygmy, well if you've read a sample, it's a bit more difficult to follow. Unfortunately the Linkmaker can't find either of these books in the Kindle store, but that's where I purchased them.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Just started reading The Alfar's Gift last night. Looks real promising. If this book turns out to be half as exciting as its YouTube trailer, I'll be in for a real treat.


----------



## lynninva

Just started on this one:


----------



## Dave Dykema

koolmnbv said:


> Thank You so much NurseLisa! His name is Riley, and he is my true love!!!


We just got a minature Schnauzer puppy and named her Riley.

As far as New Moon...it was OK. In fact, I think I liked it better than Twilight. The Cullens don't really do much for me, but I will continue reading.

First though, I have to read book 11 in the Stephanie Plum series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started _Amagansett_ by Mark Mills: 

I'm reading a paper version but the link above is to the Kindle version. Just a few chapters in but it's good so far. . . .set in late 1940's East Hampton area of NY. So far there's been a body discovered. . . . .

On Kindle, I'm reading _The Murder List_ by Julie Garwood: 

I got it when it was briefly free a few months ago. I actually thought I'd already read it but I think I just read the synopsis so much that it sounded familiar. I think there's going to be a body discovered soon. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

I just finished *Pure Folly* by Madelynne Ellis. Good, not great, but if you are in the mood for a little steamy sex, you might enjoy it. I wrote a review and posted it here:

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2009/05/28/pure-folly-by-madelynne-ellis/

There are also links to buy the book if you are so inclined. It is not for sale at Amazon.

L


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading The Girl Who Stopped Swimming. It's pretty good so far. 

I couldn't find the kindle click version.

Melissa
_
edit to add link to Kindle version: The Girl Who Stopped Swimming







_


----------



## ladyvolz

Avalon3,

James Rollins has another book coming out this year.

Altar of Eden - release date 10/27


----------



## Anne

meljackson said:


> I'm reading The Girl Who Stopped Swimming. It's pretty good so far.
> 
> I couldn't find the kindle click version.
> 
> Melissa
> _
> edit to add link to Kindle version: The Girl Who Stopped Swimming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> .


This book souonds good


----------



## 1131

JUNEBUG5 said:


> I'm reading sTORI Telling by Tori Spelling-- 89% finished!! Loving it!! (Sad I'm almost finished!) and I Never was a hard core Tori fan. I mean I've always thought, "she's ok, ya guess I like her." Watched the original 90210 though. (NOT the new one). Never watched her show "So NoTORIous".
> 
> Caught her show "Tori & Dean: Inn Love" ...what? once. So ya...haven't really been too familiar with her lately, but OMG this bk is so interesting! She's really down to earth. She's written it in a way as though she's talking to you. Like you're just sitting down visiting or something.
> 
> I was going to get her *new* bk "Mommywood" but then found she had this bk first. So decided to read it > then mommywood. Totally going to read "Mommywood" but may read something else first just to break things up a bit...and have something to look fwd to!!! (sorta save Mommywood in a way...) LOL!!


I read sTori Telling a few months ago. I read it to get a friend off my back - I had never seen anything she was in so wasn't so much a fan. I was very surprised by how good that book is. She is a really good writer. I am so going to read Mommywood and I still haven't seen a single show she has been in.


----------



## MichelleR

*Tori Spelling: *Did you see where her mother is blaming her for the death of her father? Who says this? Does she realistically think this is going to help end the estrangement?

Sorry, I know that's veering off topic. If it helps, I'm now tempted to buy the books.


----------



## koolmnbv

Just 
finished My Sisters Keeper by Jodi Picoult and it was sooooo good! I loved it, I was so touched and moved by that book!

Now I'm finally getting to the newest Sookie Stackhouse book, I love this series!





Dave Dykema said:


> We just got a minature Schnauzer puppy and named her Riley.
> 
> As far as New Moon...it was OK. In fact, I think I liked it better than Twilight. The Cullens don't really do much for me, but I will continue reading.
> 
> First though, I have to read book 11 in the Stephanie Plum series.


Congrats on your new Schnauzer Puppy, Great Name!!! lol 

Btw I LOVE the Stephanie Plum Books, Thanks for reminding me. I actually need to buy #14 for my kindle and get caught up before #15 comes out.


----------



## Tip10

Since I'm between output from my favorite authors I'm currently reading The Reckoning by Tanya Parker Mills.
About 1/4 of the way in and finding it a very very good read.



I also have on board several samples from other authors posting here. I must say KB is leading me to indie and other smaller (?) authors who I might not have discovered. Its making my book selections to fill in between offerings from the dozen or so authors I regularly read that much more difficult -- In a good way, now instead of searching the aisles for something to read I've got way too much to read!


----------



## auntmarge

Sporadic said:


> I'm about halfway through The Electric Kool Aid Acid Test by Tom Wolfe
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Electric-Kool-Aid-Acid-Test/dp/B001M0MDMA
> 
> I'm enjoying it but alot of the vocabulary is very dated. Makes me glad that Kindle has a dictionary built in.


Wow, that takes me back!


----------



## auntmarge

Current Kindle reading 

(link is to pb, but there is a Kindle version)

Current DTB reading


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished Gone For A Soldier by our own Jeff Hepple.
This is a very good read and a great one for Historical Novel lovers interested in the American Revolution.



And I have now started The Legend of Witch Bane by Kevis Hendrickson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

About to start "Drums Of Autumn" by Diana Gabaldon. Waiting for "Skin Trade" by Laurell K Hamilton to release on Tuesday





still working on Dedication (audiobook format)


----------



## kari

I just finished The Host by Stephanie Meyer, and now I'm reading this one --


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I really enjoyed this book. The characters "grabbed" me and it was a good story. I liked it so much I bought the other two books in the Trilogy.

I'm taking a break from Distant Cousin and I'm now reading:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

kari said:


> I just finished The Host by Stephanie Meyer, and now I'm reading this one --


Hint - whatever you think of this book, the 2 sequels are better.



and A Lion Among Men (no Kindleboard Link)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Lion-Among-Men/dp/B001AGW2/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here 'tis: A Lion Among Men


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Ann - I was unsue about the firrst book, but the second and third were fine. I'll say no more 'cause I have a Maguire note that's inappropriate here.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

I buzzed through another book today, *Awakening* by Terry O'Reilly, and wrote another review. If you are interested in reading an excerpt, links to the author's website are included at the end of the review.

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2009/05/29/review-of-awakening-by-terry-oreilly/

My overall rating: fair, but I did like the two main characters and wanted them to be together, despite the obstacles they faced.

L


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm in the middle of Pobby and Dingham by Ben Rice. I found it by using one of the links in the book lovers' thread, the one where you type in the name of an author you like (in this case it was Luke Davies) and they match you up with someone similar...so thanks!

Anyway, I'm enjoying it thoroughly.


----------



## kari

edwpat said:


> Hint - whatever you think of this book, the 2 sequels are better.
> 
> 
> 
> and A Lion Among Men (no Kindleboard Link)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Lion-Among-Men/dp/B001AGW2/
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Oh goodness, I had no idea those were sequels! And here I was trying to avoid getting into another series right now. Oh well, I literally just started it - no idea if I'll like it or not. It appears to have gotten mixed reviews. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JUNEBUG5

imallbs] I read sTori Telling a few months ago. I read it to get a friend off my back - I had never seen anything she was in so wasn't so much a fan. I was very surprised by how good that book is. She is a really good writer. I am so going to read Mommywood and I still haven't seen a single show she has been in.[/quote]
[color=purple][b]Ya said:


> *Tori Spelling: *Did you see where her mother is blaming her for the death of her father? Who says this? Does she realistically think this is going to help end the estrangement?
> 
> Sorry, I know that's veering off topic. If it helps, I'm now tempted to buy the books.


*Ya, I did hear that her mother is blaming her for her dad's death. Wow, unbelievable. So sad. Feel bad for Tori. *


----------



## NogDog

Yesterday I downloaded...

...since it was on sale for $0.01. I'm about half-way through it, and for a penny it's a great deal. It's not the next Great American Novel, and I have a few issues with some of the plotting and characterizations, but overall it's very inventive and I'll probably finish it tomorrow, as I definitely want to see where it goes and how it ends up. Definitely worth the current price if the general subject matter/genre interests you at all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

NogDog said:


> Yesterday I downloaded...
> 
> ...since it was on sale for $0.01. I'm about half-way through it, and for a penny it's a great deal. It's not the next Great American Novel, and I have a few issues with some of the plotting and characterizations, but overall it's very inventive and I'll probably finish it tomorrow, as I definitely want to see where it goes and how it ends up. Definitely worth the current price if the general subject matter/genre interests you at all.


You're going to love Soul Identity.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm almost through with:










So far, it's lived up to the rest of the series.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

NogDog said:


> Yesterday I downloaded...
> 
> ...since it was on sale for $0.01. I'm about half-way through it, and for a penny it's a great deal. It's not the next Great American Novel, and I have a few issues with some of the plotting and characterizations, but overall it's very inventive and I'll probably finish it tomorrow, as I definitely want to see where it goes and how it ends up. Definitely worth the current price if the general subject matter/genre interests you at all.


I liked this one. I'd probably spring for a sequel when available.

Mike


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## VictoriaP

Looks like I'm a few books ahead of patchymama. 



I took a few day break from Dresden & finally gave in on buying this one today.

While on "break"--

The Sorceress







-- Michael Scott (book 3 of The Immortal Nicholas Flamel series)

Eternity's End (standalone freebie of Jeffery Carver's Starrigger universe)


----------



## koolmnbv

Just started Reading This now


----------



## drenee

I started  last night. Still working on


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

"The Knight of Death" (Series by Brendan Carroll) Pretty new here anyone want to PM me about how to post the image... still don't understand all the ins and outs. I have been trying to add images to the "pet" thread as well. Just finished Last Lecture"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's a "Link Maker" link at both the top and bottom of each board page to Harvey's version 2.0 Linking tool; pretty self explanatory.  It won't always find EVERY book, but if it doesn't there's a link in the "Link Maker" to Harvey's version 1.0.  A couple more steps, but still pretty easy.  Works best in a browser that utilizes tabs as you can end up with a couple open to get the link properly.

Adding images from elsewhere than Amazon is slightly different. . .there's a "how to do it" at the top of the KB Photo Gallery Forum.


----------



## Avalon3

I grew up in California. We used to camp in Strawberry Valley and pan for gold. My experiences make it that the book and coin have more meaning for me. No matter the book is excellent! It gets great reviews too.



I have this medallion and keep it nearby while reading the book. As a another reviewer put it this is a real life Indiana Jones story.










The person writing the review below couldn't remember where in the book Sam Clemens was mentioned. A Kindle search finds it right away.


----------



## drenee

Has anyone read this one?  It has a couple of good reviews, and some not so good reviews. It looks interesting. 
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49

Currently reading:

I'm about half way through this story and it's a good so far.
jp


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ok, so I am hoping this works, THANKS Deb, for the info. I very much appreciate you walking me thru this. 


Soooo. it is a little small, but the other one was HUGE, It is "The Knight of Death" series "The Assasin Chronicles"....A Great series of books, and word is there are more to come!


----------



## drenee

Yay, you did it Meredith.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a "Link Maker" link at both the top and bottom of each board page to Harvey's version 2.0 Linking tool; pretty self explanatory. It won't always find EVERY book, but if it doesn't there's a link in the "Link Maker" to Harvey's version 1.0. A couple more steps, but still pretty easy. Works best in a browser that utilizes tabs as you can end up with a couple open to get the link properly.
> 
> Adding images from elsewhere than Amazon is slightly different. . .there's a "how to do it" at the top of the KB Photo Gallery Forum.


Thanks for the help... Everyone here is soooo nice.... your efforts are GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Yay, you did it Meredith.
> deb


    I am SOOOO Proud of MYSELF!


----------



## drenee

As well you should be.  I know how happy I was the first time I was able to add a link.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

I just finished another so-so book, *Paxton's Winter* by T. D. McKinney, and wrote a review for Speak Its Name:

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2009/05/31/review-of-paxtons-winter-by-t-d-mckinney/

Other reviewers liked the book a whole lot more than me. I guess I'm too picky, expecting well developed characters, a coherent plot, and good writing...LOL

L


----------



## Steph H

I finished the 11-book Honor Harrington series by David Weber on Friday (not available in Amazon/Kindle format, but available in Kindle-compatible .prc format from http://www.webscription.net/). So then yesterday I read Wicked Prey by John Sandford --



and after that I finally got around to reading the freebie His Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik --



So later today after I finish me chores I'm guessing I'll read the next one in that series, Throne of Jade --


----------



## crebel

About a third of the way through:  I think I must Have found this from prior recommendations here on KB as I see Leslie was the editor and it comes from Bristlecone Press. Interesting start and I am enjoying it so far. I am a big fan of archeology/religious artificate mysteries.


----------



## JeanThree

Just finished this book :

It was so good I am going to add it to Bargain books tomorrow so it is on June's List. I feel sad and lonely when I finish a good book--empty is a better word, *sigh*

Now I am going to start:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott




----------



## Meemo

Finished:



Started (on Kindle, but this isn't the Kindle link, it wouldn't come up in Linkmaker):


----------



## Lalaboobaby

I just finished another book by Lara Adrian, "Midnight Awakening". This is the second in the series of hers that I've read in record time. Hard to put them down. Then I realized I need to go back and read "Kiss of Crimson". Then I continue on and read the rest. If you love vampire books with some steamy love scene's, then read this series. They also have some great fighting scenes, think "Blade" with Wesley Snipes.


----------



## MonaSW

Reading the Nightside series by Simon Green, starts with     Pretty interesting.


----------



## Lynn

drenee- I read this in DTB awhile back. It is good in a quirky sense. But I don't know if I'd spend $9.99 on it.

Lynn L


----------



## Thumper

Just finished this (on Kindle...couldn't get it to show up in the link maker though...)



I was underwhelmed. It dragged out a bit too much and I couldn't really relate to one of the main characters, but the last 20% was decent and it was worth a few bucks.

Currently reading

 ,  , and 

So far enjoying all three...


----------



## suicidepact

I just finished Pygmy.  Most successful, reading of book.


----------



## EllenR

Recently finished and enjoyed:



Also recently finished but didn't think was as good as AFRAID:



Just finished and loved:



Currently reading:



I've gotten myself into a major paranormal romance loop and can't seem to stop! I need more time in the day or more days in the week. I have some many books to read...

EllenR


----------



## meljackson

I just finished Always Looking Up. I really liked it. I've always been a MJF fan. 

Melissa


----------



## Booker

The free Kindle books site pejome.com has a page that shows the free books that others have downloaded (and are presumably reading):

http://pejome.com/ReadingLists.htm


----------



## drenee

Lynn said:


> drenee- I read this in DTB awhile back. It is good in a quirky sense. But I don't know if I'd spend $9.99 on it.
> 
> Lynn L


Thanks Lynn. I read the sample yesterday and did like it. Since I have so many others to read maybe I'll wait and see if the price drops.
Do you think we'll ever get to a point where we accept the prices as they are and not expect them to drop? It might be nice if Amazon had a bargain bin like the brick and mortar stores. I know there are plenty of free and low priced books. But it would be nice to know that at some point prices on books will come down. 
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

still reading Drums of Autumn by Diana Gabaldon (#4 of outlander series), but haven't been actively reading the last week.


But tomorrow I am ordering and reading


----------



## kari

meljackson said:


> I just finished Always Looking Up. I really liked it. I've always been a MJF fan.
> 
> Melissa


Glad to hear it's good! I've always been a MJF fan too so I'll have to put it on my list. Thanks!


----------



## Sailor

I have been reading NOTHING for almost 3 weeks now! I misplaced my Kindle somewhere and haven't been able to find it.









Now, I am hoping for an electronic beeping device to help find lost Kindles on the next model coming out - along with folders.

Sailor


----------



## r0b0d0c

sailor said:


> I have been reading NOTHING for almost 3 weeks now! I misplaced my Kindle somewhere and haven't been able to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am hoping for an electronic beeping device to help find lost Kindles on the next model coming out - along with folders.
> 
> Sailor


OMG! Since getting my Kindle in Feb, I haven't gone a single day without reading SOMETHING on it! If I couldn't find mine for 3 weeks, I don't think my wife could stand living with me!!!

Hope you find it soon!


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> About a third of the way through:  I think I must Have found this from prior recommendations here on KB as I see Leslie was the editor and it comes from Bristlecone Press. Interesting start and I am enjoying it so far. I am a big fan of archeology/religious artificate mysteries.


Oh, thanks Chris! Glad you are enjoying the book. Rai is a member here, too. Hopefully she'll see this message.

L


----------



## Leslie

Has anyone read either of these?

 

They were both recommended to me by people here at the Free Clinic. While they get lots of good reviews at Amazon, they also have quite a few one-star reviews and that always makes me nervous. Plus, the Double Bind was an Oprah book and I have a bad track record with Oprah's picks. So I thought I'd ask my trusted KindleBoards friends for some feedback.

L


----------



## VictoriaP

sailor said:


> I have been reading NOTHING for almost 3 weeks now! I misplaced my Kindle somewhere and haven't been able to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am hoping for an electronic beeping device to help find lost Kindles on the next model coming out - along with folders.
> 
> Sailor


**jaw drops**

I'd be having heart failure after a day. By one week, I'd have bought a new one even if it put me in debt...and that's saying something since I haven't had debt in a year. There's simply no way I'd make it through three weeks, even in a house full of DTBs. My K2 might as well have a leash on it permanently attached to me. It's rarely more than a foot away.

I'm about to start sampling Jim Butcher's Codex Alera books now that I've run out of the Dresden Files.....



If that doesn't do it, I have a few other samples from this thread & the bargain thread that I'll have to decide between.


----------



## jaspertyler

I am reading:



It is really very good. It is a decent deal. $9.99 for all three books in the series. I recommend if you are interested in these books that you buy the trilogy. Otherwise you will be buying the next books. They end with too many loose ends otherwise! I'm almost done with the second.

I also just started (on audio):


----------



## MamaProfCrash

VictoriaP said:


> **jaw drops**
> 
> I'm about to start sampling Jim Butcher's Codex Alera books now that I've run out of the Dresden Files.....
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't do it, I have a few other samples from this thread & the bargain thread that I'll have to decide between.


Codex Alera is a great series. I prefer it to Dresden. Furies of Calderon is a bit slow but it lays the foundation for the remaining books. Really good stuff.


----------



## Forster

VictoriaP said:


> **jaw drops**
> 
> I'd be having heart failure after a day. By one week, I'd have bought a new one even if it put me in debt...and that's saying something since I haven't had debt in a year. There's simply no way I'd make it through three weeks, even in a house full of DTBs. My K2 might as well have a leash on it permanently attached to me. It's rarely more than a foot away.
> 
> I'm about to start sampling Jim Butcher's Codex Alera books now that I've run out of the Dresden Files.....
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't do it, I have a few other samples from this thread & the bargain thread that I'll have to decide between.


Lol, just buy it now.


----------



## VictoriaP

ProfCrash said:


> Codex Alera is a great series. I prefer it to Dresden. Furies of Calderon is a bit slow but it lays the foundation for the remaining books. Really good stuff.


A bit slow is the word, I couldn't get into it....or into any of the samples I'd downloaded in the last week. I'm now hunting again for something else.

I know a few people have said they liked it better than Dresden, which I literally cannot imagine because I liked Dresden _that_ much.  Next time DH wants to go to Barnes & Noble, I'll sit down with the DTB of this one & see if I like it any better when I can view more than a few pages.


----------



## Forster




----------



## koolmnbv

sailor said:


> I have been reading NOTHING for almost 3 weeks now! I misplaced my Kindle somewhere and haven't been able to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am hoping for an electronic beeping device to help find lost Kindles on the next model coming out - along with folders.
> 
> Sailor


WOW!! You have amazing restraint. I would have my whole house turned upside down after about 2 hours of missing kindle. This would not be a good situation for anyone around me or living with me. Even the dog would be scared. Noone would be safe!!


----------



## koolmnbv

Finish Ten Degrees of Reckoning, sad story! 

Moving on to:


----------



## katbird1

Just finished ******Breaking Dawn****** (linkmaker didn't work). I'm so sad that the saga has ended. 
_--added link (worked for me? Betsy_ 
I loved all 4 books.
Now I'm finishing 

Kathy


----------



## katbird1

koolmnbv said:


> Finish Ten Degrees of Reckoning, sad story!
> 
> Moving on to:


Let us know what you think about A Reliable Wife!

Kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reading:
 (dead tree version) and  on my Kindle.

The Krakauer book is an overview of the history of the LDS church interwoven with the story of a violent band of brothers who are independent fundamentalist Mormons. I've been reading a lot of the books by women who have left polygamous marriages (there are other books mentioned in this thread, I believe) and the history in this fills in a lot of gaps. If you've been watching HBO's Big Love, you'll find this book very interesting.

_Charybdis_ is by one of our own KB authors, KA Thompson (Thumper) and my only complaint is that I cannot remember how to spell the name. I am enjoying the book immensely. Intriguing characters and plot. Will let you know what I think when I finish, I'm not too far in the book yet.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This is such a great chick lit! The story of four women who have been friends since college. They are now in their mid forties and take a trip to the beach in North Carolina. I'm loving it!


----------



## egh34

katbird1 said:


> Let us know what you think about A Reliable Wife!
> 
> Kathy


I read this a week ago, thought it started out fantastic, and then...well, let me knnow what you think!


----------



## katbird1

katbird1 said:


> Just finished ******Breaking Dawn****** (linkmaker didn't work). I'm so sad that the saga has ended.
> _--added link (worked for me? Betsy_
> I loved all 4 books.
> Now I'm finishing
> 
> Kathy


That's the wrong Breaking Dawn. I read the one by Stephenie Meyer, sorry, should have said that.

Kathy


----------



## kindlevixen

and



Tho I am itching to start Skin Trade and Carpe Corpus as well.


----------



## Brenda M.

I am finally starting OUTLANDER after all the recommendations on here. Now I just need some time to read!!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:


This was a very cute kids book involving vampires. I really enjoyed it and reccommend it to all you "kids" out there.

I'm now back to the Distant Cousin series, I'm reading:


----------



## Lynn

I just finished:

and I had gotten the Kindle version a while ago that has all the formatting errors

now reading:

and(this links to dtb, couldn't find kindle version on linkmaker)

Lynn L


----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished:



About to start book 2 in the series:



Started this series after digging through about HALF of this thread looking for something to read. The writing in the first book was mostly good, if a little uneven. A nice little fluffy mystery though!


----------



## drenee

deb


----------



## Rasputina




----------



## melissaj323

About to start on my kindle and  in DTB. (first few books in this series is not on kindle)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I really like this series of Deborah Crombie. . . worth clicking to Kindle. . . . . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading the Charlie Chan Omnibus, which has all the Chan books written by Earl Derr Biggers:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10985

As the mobileread message says, if you are only familiar with the Charlie Chan from the movies, maybe you need to read these books. They are very well-crafted mysteries, and the Charlie Chan of the books is very unlike the one the movies made of him.

Mike


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished 

About to start 

N


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm reading many books, but I've just started one that I found in the book bazaar for $ .80 by a 14 year old author, *Dawson Vosburg*. I thought to support anyone that age who is courageous enough to publish a Kindle book, but to my delight, I like it so far: It's called *Double Life* and appears to be the first of an adventure series.



And the second one I found on one of the recommended book threads, and since I am a China Hand, it interested me. It has the unlikely title:

*Lost on Planet China: The Strange and True Story of One Man's Attempt to Understand the World's Most Mystifying Nation or How He Became Comfortable Eating Live Squid * by Maarten Troost. It is delightful and takes me back to that Planet that I love so well. A laugh a minute, with lots of side trips into sarcasm. I am half-way through this one and highly recommend it, even at the $9.15 price.









_--added KB link for you, Ed. Betsy_

I couldn't et a Kindlelink and picture for this one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neekeebee

edwpat said:


> And the second one I found on one of the recommended book threads, and since I am a China Hand, it interested me. It has the unlikely title:
> 
> *Lost on Planet China: The Strange and True Story of One Man's Attempt to Understand the World's Most Mystifying Nation or How He Became Comfortable Eating Live Squid * by Maarten Troost. It is delightful and takes me back to that Planet that I love so well. A laugh a minute, with lots of side trips into sarcasm. I am half-way through this one and highly recommend it, even at the $9.15 price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't et a Kindlelink and picture for this one.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed, 
The title of the book you're reading reminds me of a book I read awhile back:  If you haven't read it, it sounds like you might enjoy it. I thought it was hilarious.

N


----------



## libros_lego

I started reading The Outlander, but I'm a bit (a lot actually) daunted by the length of the books/ series. I don't know if I should keep reading.   I'm on the part where Claire is about to time-travel.


----------



## 1131

I'm reading 

Of course the entries based on the books I have read are much funnier that the others.


----------



## 1131

Jenni said:


> I started reading The Outlander, but I'm a bit (a lot actually) daunted by the length of the books/ series. I don't know if I should keep reading.  I'm on the part where Claire is about to time-travel.


I just finished the 3rd book and find myself a bit overwhelmed at the lenghth of the series. But the good thing (through book 3 anyway) is each book has an ending so you can stop if you want to and not feel cheated. I suspect, however, that I will miss a lot if I don't keep reading.


----------



## drenee

Jenni said:


> I started reading The Outlander, but I'm a bit (a lot actually) daunted by the length of the books/ series. I don't know if I should keep reading.  I'm on the part where Claire is about to time-travel.


Jenni, at least finish Outlander before you decide. Yes, it is a long book. But by the end of it you will wish it had been longer. I read the first two and then took a break from the series to read some other books. I think I'll be starting the 3rd one this weekend. I'm anxious to get back to Jamie and Claire and see what happens. 
We did a book klub of the first two, and the third book is ongoing now. It's fun to go back and read some of the posts and see what others think. 
Good luck. Let us know what you think of Outlander. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jenni said:


> I started reading The Outlander, but I'm a bit (a lot actually) daunted by the length of the books/ series. I don't know if I should keep reading.  I'm on the part where Claire is about to time-travel.


You're reading it on the Kindle right? 'Cause those are some BIIIIGGGG books, LOL! Keep reading, I'm really enjoying them. And check out the book klub on it, you can read the questions and post to it even though the klub is officially over.

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

edwpat said:


> I'm reading many books, but I've just started one that I found in the book bazaar for $ .80 by a 14 year old author, *Dawson Vosburg*. I thought to support anyone that age who is courageous enough to publish a Kindle book, but to my delight, I like it so far: It's called *Double Life* and appears to be the first of an adventure series.


I am thinking I should try it too, seems interesting, makes me wish I was youger, sometimes I like to read books written for younger audiences, to rest my brain a bit, like a little brain vacation!


----------



## klrodrigues

I'm reading Innocent in Death - J.D. Robb, Hide in Plain Sight - Marta Perry (a free book from Last month) & Blackberry Storm for Dummies (a pdf I got)...


----------



## Rasputina

I'm reading No God, but God


----------



## geoffthomas

I have been trying to read The Legend of Witch Bane by Kevis Hendrickson (one of our author-members here at KB). I have made it over 54% through and can go no further. I am not sure that I would like this style of writing for a preteen. The book is, I believe, advertised as a Young Adult book. I think of Andre Norton and early Robert Heinlein when I think Young Adult. And this isn't that. The device of verbally turning to the audience and telling them what the "storyteller" is going to do next wears thin real fast. That is a Howdy Doody format (and it bothered me there too). So I am going to quit trying to finish this book.

I have now started another unknown to me, Wysard by Carolyn Kephart. If I judged the book on the first two pages, I would have put it down (especially after the effort with the book above). I mention this only because of the oft repeated adage that you have to grab your reader in the first sentence, etc.....and I read on anyway. But get past those two pages and it gets pretty good. I am enjoying it thus far. Much better written.

So far so good.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> deb


I recognize the book on the right! LOL.

(I sent it to Deb.)

L


----------



## Leslie

I am reading:



which if you even vaguely like tennis (that would be me) I think you'll find it interesting. It is about the Davis Cup semifinal in 1937 which many have called the greatest tennis game ever played.

The Kindle version does not seem to have any photographs  but the author helpfully posted them on his website. You can see them here:

http://marshalljonfisher.wordpress.com/about-the-book/photographs/#comments

I posted a comment and got a nice message back from the author. He may drop in and visit us here at KindleBoards.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie, that one sounds fascinating. I wonder if the book will explore the life of the Gay Tennis player of that era, Bill Tilden?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## EllenR

Jenni said:


> I started reading The Outlander, but I'm a bit (a lot actually) daunted by the length of the books/ series. I don't know if I should keep reading.  I'm on the part where Claire is about to time-travel.


Don't be intimidated by the size. They are the most awesome series of books. As others have pointed out, you will wish each book was longer when you finish! I've read them all at least 3 times. I have them in DTB version and they are HUGE. LOL

EllenR


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> I recognize the book on the right! LOL.
> 
> (I sent it to Deb.)
> 
> L


Yes, Leslie did send me the DTB _Death In A Prairie House_. It was a wonderful, kind gesture on her part. We were PM'ing one day and I mentioned that I had been one-klicking the book, but wasn't sure, because of pictures, that it would make a good read on the K. She informed me she had the book and would send it to me. Again, a wonderful gesture. Just goes to show what a great community we have. 
Thank you again, Leslie.
deb


----------



## Chad Winters

The finale of a great military sci-fi series


----------



## libros_lego

Okay, I will try to finish Outlander. Thank you drenee, Betsy, and EllenR for pushing me!


----------



## drenee

Jenni, let us know what you think when you're done.
deb


----------



## Leslie

edwpat said:


> Leslie, that one sounds fascinating. I wonder if the book will explore the life of the Gay Tennis player of that era, Bill Tilden?
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Oh, it absolutely does, because Bill shows up in Germany to coach Baron Gottfried von Cramm (who played against Don Budge in the Davis Cup semifinal; Budge had just beaten von Cramm three weeks before at Wimbledon) and guess what? von Cramm was gay, too. The Nazi party wanted the Baron as one of their "poster children" for Nazi Germany; von Cramm loathed the Nazi party and refused to join. You can imagine how the story is developing. It's very interesting.

L


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Yes, Leslie did send me the DTB _Death In A Prairie House_. It was a wonderful, kind gesture on her part. We were PM'ing one day and I mentioned that I had been one-klicking the book, but wasn't sure, because of pictures, that it would make a good read on the K. She informed me she had the book and would send it to me. Again, a wonderful gesture. Just goes to show what a great community we have.
> Thank you again, Leslie.
> deb


And now my cheeks are red.  Thank you, Deb.

L


----------



## melissaj323

Jenni, Outlander is one of my favorite books! I hope you enjoy it!! Plus reading it on the kindle makes it so much easier, since the book is a little heavy and awkward to hold.


----------



## libros_lego

melissaj323 said:


> Jenni, Outlander is one of my favorite books! I hope you enjoy it!! Plus reading it on the kindle makes it so much easier, since the book is a little heavy and awkward to hold.


Thanks! I'm going to read it right now!


----------



## drenee

All of this talk about Outlander is making want to go ahead and start Voyager.  
Speaking of Outlander, I seen somewhere that the original name of this book was Cross Stitch.  
Anyone know any background on this?
deb


----------



## Figment

Just finished reading 

which I absolutely loved. I'm very excited to learn that Spencer Quinn will have a new Chet and Bernie mystery out after the first of the year.

Not altogether certain what I'm reading next.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am enjoying both of these light, fun reads. Love the cover of Love Stories in this Town. Sampled it because of the cover, what a fun book.


----------



## drenee

I finished  a couple of days ago. It's now priced at 15.37. I paid 9.99 on February 22, '09. It was an interesting book. I was surprised to find it to be catty. Not necessarily in a bad way, if there is such a thing as good or bad catty. There were times when I had to put the book aside and read something a bit lighter. It's not that it was a hard book to read. Just personally I had a hard time dealing with Frank Lloyd Wright's personality. The author did not portray him as a bad person. I felt he had a mix of admiration and confusion of the man. A good book, but I would not spend over 9.99 for it and I don't understand why the price has jumped over 5.00.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv

katbird1 said:


> Let us know what you think about A Reliable Wife!
> 
> Kathy


Hey Kathy I actually enjoyed it. It's twisted and a bit odd to picture this method of marriage but there are a few little surprises along the way. It was interesting and a quick enough read but still had some depth.

Now I'm on to The Shack , I've been meaning to get to this one for quite some time now and finally it has surfaced to the top of my TBR list. So I hope its a good one, I've heard alot about it so far from both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

geoffthomas said:


> I have now started another unknown to me, Wysard by Carolyn Kephart. If I judged the book on the first two pages, I would have put it down (especially after the effort with the book above). I mention this only because of the oft repeated adage that you have to grab your reader in the first sentence, etc.....and I read on anyway. But get past those two pages and it gets pretty good. I am enjoying it thus far. Much better written.


As I said over at the Bazaar, thanks for taking a chance on me. It makes me smile that you cited that saying about a book's first sentence, since one of my first Amazon reviewers noted "If I were to edit Wysard I would cut the first line to ribbons. I found it intimidating. But don't be put off by it. The rest of the book is really well written, unlike that frightening opening line."

He also commented that "the language is grander and more poetic than the run of the mill fantasy novel. This, for me anyway, gives it the feel of one of those translated stories from the golden age of Amour Courtois, the Song of Roland, the Morte D'Arthur, Sir Gawain and the Green Knight etc." Needless to say, I was complimented.

With good wishes,

CK


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Just started reading this book by Lady Ellen. It's kind of a cross between Sabrina the Teenage Witch and Harry Potter. From what I've read so far, it seems like it's gonna be a lot of fun to read.


----------



## Lisztener

Hello all,

I'm currently reading on my Kindle 2 *Middlemarch* by George Eliot (pseudonym for Mary Anne Evans 1819-1880). This is one of the top 100...by most lists...of 19Th century classic fiction. Some have stated that it may be the best book of the genre. The characters are carefully drawn with excellent psychological insights. Written in 1871 concerning events in 1832, this novel is rich in the Victorian vocabulary of worthy English authors. I am approximately fifty percent through the novel. I highly recommend it to anyone intersted in classic novels. It is excellent in my view.

Regards,

Lisztener


----------



## intinst

Thank you for your first post, Lisztener, if you would go to Introductions and Welcomes and tell us a little about yourself, we could give you a proper welcome.


----------



## Forster




----------



## louiseb

I am reading this one and really enjoying it!


----------



## katbird1

koolmnbv said:


> Hey Kathy I actually enjoyed it. It's twisted and a bit odd to picture this method of marriage but there are a few little surprises along the way. It was interesting and a quick enough read but still had some depth.
> 
> Now I'm on to The Shack , I've been meaning to get to this one for quite some time now and finally it has surfaced to the top of my TBR list. So I hope its a good one, I've heard alot about it so far from both sides of the spectrum.


kool, I'm glad you enjoyed A Reliable Wife. I just didn't like the story, but made myself finish it. You are right, it did have some interesting turns. I finished the Twilight saga earlier this week and can't find anything to take the place of that, I miss my vampires!

Kathy


----------



## KindleGirl

I just started this one yesterday and am really enjoying it. I've been waiting on the price to drop and since the paperback came out it dropped.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

This was an excellent read and second in the Distant Cousin Series.

I'm now reading:

Just started so I can't comment yet....
jp


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok I finished Wysard by Carolyn Kephart:



, and liked it enough to go purchase the follow on:



but I haven't started it yet.

I am now reading Charybdis by K.A. Thompson


----------



## Jeff

Forster, what do you think of Haney's book?


----------



## Forster

Jeff said:


> Forster, what do you think of Haney's book?


I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit, I'm only 15% into it though. Quite interesting. I very much like the 1st person narrative of the book.


----------



## Jeff

Forster said:


> I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit, I'm only 15% into it though. Quite interesting. I very much like the 1st person narrative of the book.


Please send me a PM when you're finished. I'd like to discuss it with you.


----------



## Selcien

I'm about half way through Naked In Death by J.D. Robb and I have to say that I'm very happy with what I've read so far.


----------



## intinst

Selcien said:


> I'm about half way through Naked In Death by J.D. Robb and I have to say that I'm very happy with what I've read so far.


The whole "In Death" series is great! Here is a link to the thread discussing it:
JD Robb series Info


----------



## drenee

intinst, have you read the "In Death" series?
deb


----------



## EllenR

I just finished



and am a little more than halfway through



Kathy, if you like stories about vampires and love, there were a number of paranormal/paranormal romance books and series recommended on KB over recent months that have I have read and gotten hooked on. Just post if you want suggestions.

EllenR


----------



## intinst

Yes, all of them, including the anthologies. I have also read many of her other recent books, Angel Falls, High Noon, Northern Lights, Blue Smoke...


----------



## intinst

Also the Key series, the Light  series, the Pagan Stone series...


----------



## intinst

Surprised?


----------



## drenee

Yeah, a little.  
deb

p.s. LOVE the smiley, or whatever you would call that.


----------



## intinst

Good writing is good writing; romance, sci-fi, historical fiction or what ever. If the story draws me in, I'll read it.


----------



## Anne

I am reading The Psychokitty Speaks Out Diary of a Mad Housecat



This book is so funny. Do yourself a favor and buy this book.


----------



## drenee

I hate to start another series.  I have two going already, but you all are having so much fun with these. 
decisions, decisions
deb


----------



## EllenR

drenee said:


> I hate to start another series. I have two going already, but you all are having so much fun with these.
> decisions, decisions
> deb


Deb, do what I do and alternate. I have 4 or 5 series going at the moment. LOL I need to retire so I can catch up on my reading, but then how would I pay for books...

EllenR


----------



## lynninva

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This is such a great chick lit! The story of four women who have been friends since college. They are now in their mid forties and take a trip to the beach in North Carolina. I'm loving it!


That looks interesting to me - I downloaded the sample.

Because I enjoyed The Ark so much, I just started reading:



So everything else will go by the wayside now until I finish this. My husband is beginning to regret buying a Kindle for me. I think I have to buy one for him this summer, so I don't feel guilty about the time I spend reading.


----------



## meljackson

KindleGirl said:


> I just started this one yesterday and am really enjoying it. I've been waiting on the price to drop and since the paperback came out it dropped.


Thank you! I had been waiting for a price drop on this one too then I forgot all about it.

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

I can't find it through link maker but I'm reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I'm about 60% and it's really getting good. It's pretty long and took me awhile to get into it for some reason. 

Melissa


----------



## Forster

EllenR said:


> and am a little more than halfway through
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy, if you like stories about vampires and love, there were a number of paranormal/paranormal romance books and series recommended on KB over recent months that have I have read and gotten hooked on. Just post if you want suggestions.
> 
> EllenR


I'm quite a fan of Patricia Briggs, read just about everything of hers. Her, Kim Harrison, Ilona Andrews, Charlaine Harris and of course Jim Butcher are my favorites of this Genre. I don't mind a little romance and some sexual tension in books but some of the others I've read were way, way too much for my tastes.


----------



## Forster

Jeff said:


> Please send me a PM when you're finished. I'd like to discuss it with you.


Will do.


----------



## Leslie

meljackson said:


> I can't find it through link maker but I'm reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I'm about 60% and it's really getting good. It's pretty long and took me awhile to get into it for some reason.
> 
> Melissa


I think you are the fifth or sixth person who has recommended this -- including my sister, although I have discovered that my sister and I have somewhat dissimilar reading tastes. But she said it was really good and has already pre-ordered the next book which is due out in July.

It takes place in Sweden or Norway, right? I've been both places so maybe I will have to go ahead and give this one a try. Here's a link:


----------



## EllenR

Forster said:


> I'm quite a fan of Patricia Briggs, read just about everything of hers. Her, Kim Harrison, Ilona Andrews, Charlaine Harris and of course Jim Butcher are my favorites of this Genre. I don't mind a little romance and some sexual tension in books but some of the others I've read were way, way too much for my tastes.


:::writing down the authors:::

Thanks for the tips. I'm always happy to look into new authors. I loved the Southern Vampire series and was totally caught up by Moon Called, so now I have all the Mercy Thompson books, except the newest. I'm looking forward to the other authors, whom I have not yet tried.

EllenR


----------



## kindlevixen

EllenR said:


> :::writing down the authors:::
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'm always happy to look into new authors. I loved the Southern Vampire series and was totally caught up by Moon Called, so now I have all the Mercy Thompson books, except the newest. I'm looking forward to the other authors, whom I have not yet tried.
> 
> EllenR


If you like Mercy Thompson/Patricia Briggs, definitely check out Kelley Armstrong too. Very good stuff! Her crime series is good too.


----------



## 1131

I'm finally going to start



I've had it on my TBR for weeks. Lincoln has been one of my favorite subjects since elementary school (and that was a long time ago).

I hope it lives up to the reviews


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Mr. Monk Is Miserable









Got this today after checking the price and finding that it had not only gone from $14.00 or so down to $9.99, but to $6.39.

Light reading. I like the TV series, but might like the books a bit more.

Mike


----------



## Anne

imallbs said:


> I'm finally going to start
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it on my TBR for weeks. Lincoln has been one of my favorite subjects since elementary school (and that was a long time ago).
> 
> I hope it lives up to the reviews


It looks good and has great reviews. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## EllenR

patchymama said:


> If you like Mercy Thompson/Patricia Briggs, definitely check out Kelley Armstrong too. Very good stuff! Her crime series is good too.


Thanks, will do!

EllenR


----------



## Sanveann

I just finished "Vanity Fair" ... it was great! I'd never read it before, and really enjoyed it.



Now I'm on to "Twilight." I'm the last person in the universe to read it, I think!


----------



## drenee

^^not the last person.  I haven't read it.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

^^neither have I.  And I won't.


----------



## drenee

^^ditto.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Twilight? What's that? I downloaded all four and couln't get pased Chapter One.

Ed P


----------



## stormhawk

I read the Twlight books because a cow orker made me do it. She kept saying "ooh, they get better as they go on" or "there's Native American stuff in this one" (she knows what I like and tried to play the series to it).

Didn't work.

Hated them all ... and yes, I read all four. I have a sort of OCD related to books that once I start one, stopping is an _extremely _rare option. I actually did stop one recently because it was wasn't catching me ... one of the free downloads, first book of a teen fantasy series, Pendragon?

Anyway ... What I'm reading now is more typical of my likes:



I'm reading the DTB edition, because I had put it on my amazon wishlist to remind me to buy it on Kindle, and a friend who works in a DTBookstore bought it for me. From her store, of course.

That's when I started a separate "Buy on Kindle" wish list.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I looked forward to reading Twilight et al and bought the series. Again, I couldn't get passed Chapter One only because as a reader I have a tough time with first person present tense writing. I had problems (at first) with King's The Talisman because of that, but because it was King, I hung in there and it worked. My comment is no judgment on the books. I usually do not pan books by living authors, because what goes around comes around. Just wanted to clarify the barrier for me. As a Native American, glad to know that there is some material in there, but I guess I'll catch it in the films. Now just to show you how this works. I had problems with Harry Potter (at first) because of the passive dialog tags (you know - said Harry, instead of the preferable Harry said), however I closed my eye to it because this was after all a Children's book, where passive dialog tags are a hallmark. Of course, I now believe with all my heart that the Harry Potter series is a work of genius. Book seven is  candidate for Best Book of the Century and the series could well overtake Tolkien. I've read all seven book, four times and listened on the audio books (rather pricey) twice through. And when they become available for the Kindle, I'll anybody beat I can to get 'em. So much for my "first impressions," forgive me Mother Austen.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## russr19

The Boneman's Daughters


----------



## boydm

Just finished Gone Tomorrow by Lee Child. The violence is a little graphic in places, and I have one quibble with the ending, but it's an excellent read.

For some reason, Link Maker can't find it, so here's the regular link:
http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Tomorrow-Reacher-Novel-ebook/dp/B001NLL8LA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1244390200&sr=1-1


----------



## KCFoggin

Stuart Woods' Dead in the Water.  Having trouble putting it down.


----------



## intinst

I read the Twilight series, after all the hype I wanted to see if there was something to them. I have read several books from the independent authors here that I enjoyed far more.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Sanveann said:


> I just finished "Vanity Fair" ... it was great! I'd never read it before, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Now I'm on to "Twilight." I'm the last person in the universe to read it, I think!


'Vanity Fair' is one of my favorite books of all time, and Becky Sharp is one of literature's greatest creations. Every incident in VF jumps off the page and comes to life, and the language is delicious. I can't begin to imagine how 'Twilight' feels coming after that!

As for being the last person in the universe to read 'Twilight'....nah. That'll be me. 

It's great to see another Thackeray reader. I love books that nourish.

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

geoffthomas said:


> Ok I finished Wysard by Carolyn Kephart://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51UL4GHRKdL._SL160_.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> , and liked it enough to go purchase the follow on:
> 
> 
> 
> but I haven't started it yet.
> 
> I am now reading Charybdis by K.A. Thompson


Thanks, Geoff.  As I've noted elsewhere, you'll probably enjoy LB. Lots of action, and I mean lots!

CK


----------



## LDB

This one only works with the version one link maker for whatever reason.


----------



## Sanveann

Carolyn Kephart said:


> 'Vanity Fair' is one of my favorite books of all time, and Becky Sharp is one of literature's greatest creations. Every incident in VF jumps off the page and comes to life, and the language is delicious. I can't begin to imagine how 'Twilight' feels coming after that!


It was fabulous! Becky Sharp is indeed quite a character. I don't remember the last time I found a character so despicable and yet still was somehow able to root for her!

I'm watching the A&E "Vanity Fair" miniseries right now ... have you seen it? It's very good!

And yes, "Twilight" is definitely an abrupt change! I'm actually enjoying it, but I've never had an aversion to brain candy


----------



## Anne

Sanveann said:


> It was fabulous! Becky Sharp is indeed quite a character. I don't remember the last time I found a character so despicable and yet still was somehow able to root for her!
> 
> I'm watching the A&E "Vanity Fair" miniseries right now ... have you seen it? It's very good!
> 
> And yes, "Twilight" is definitely an abrupt change! I'm actually enjoying it, but I've never had an aversion to brain candy


When is the Vanity Fair miniseres on? I have downloaded a copy of Vanity Fair I am not sure when I will read it.


----------



## Sanveann

It was on A&E in the '90s. I just downloaded it from Amazon to my Tivo  (You can also watch it on your PC.)

Here's the link:


----------



## Tippy

Hope this works -- first time I've tried to do/create a link. I am currently reading Shanghai Girls by Lisa See, and am loving it.

Shanghai Girls: A Novel


----------



## Anne

Sanveann said:


> It was on A&E in the '90s. I just downloaded it from Amazon to my Tivo  (You can also watch it on your PC.)
> 
> Here's the link:


Thanks I am going to wait till I read the book. I put it on my wishlist so I can find it when I am ready.


----------



## Tippy

Am trying it one more time.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Sanveann said:


> I'm watching the A&E "Vanity Fair" miniseries right now ... have you seen it? It's very good!


I didn't know about the miniseries. Thanks for telling me about it! Can't wait to see how it portrays wicked little Becky--and another fave of mine, Mrs. O'Dowd. 



> And yes, "Twilight" is definitely an abrupt change! I'm actually enjoying it, but I've never had an aversion to brain candy


I'll admit I love novels about high life and low morals. 

CK


----------



## Guest

Reading Son of A Witch by Gregory Maguire. After reading Wicked this is kind of a let down. Still trying to get through it already.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I just finished Beautiful Boy by David Heff after seeing he and his son Nic on Oprah. What a great book! It was gut wrenching, about addiction and how it affects the person with the disease and the people that love them. A good read for parents and grandparents.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading _Emma_ by Jane Austen.

N


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm about a quarter the way through Distant Cousin. It's very good and I am enjoying the story...thanks for the recommendation Al.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Neekeebee said:


> Currently reading _Emma_ by Jane Austen.
> 
> N


You are so fortunate. Loved that book. That Jane Austen isn't called The Father of the Modern Novel, for nothing.I should stop visiting this thread. I'm so backed up in my reading and everytime I hear of what other people are reading, I just want to pop open my Kindle and access the book. Bit I can only read, like everyone else, five books at a time.  Bless the Kindle.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## EllenR

Currently reading:



EllenR


----------



## kindlevixen

still reading the forgotten garden, but also this:


----------



## Rhiathame

patchymama said:


> still reading the forgotten garden, but also this:


I just finished that last night. I am glad to see her returning a bit to what the series started out with.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

I'm finishing up this one as I write this (a great read I might add!)



And starting this one tonight (very compelling storyline):


----------



## melissaj323

I'm reading


----------



## kevindorsey

Started reading War and Peace.  Probably going to take a while


----------



## Sweety18

patchymama said:


> still reading the forgotten garden, but also this:


I was also reading that earlier in the day


----------



## koolmnbv

Finished The Shack, I think I may need to re-read that book at a different point in my life to get my full or final opinion of it.

Now On to Marley and Me ...its cute so far. I'm only at about 20%


----------



## drenee

koolmnbv said:


> Finished The Shack, I think I may need to re-read that book at a different point in my life to get my full or final opinion of it.


I have felt that way at times, that perhaps I could get more out of a book if I read it at a different time. 
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Finished yesterday, cute, light fun read. Southern chick lit



Started last night and am 36% into it. I am enjoying this more than The Poisonwood Bible by the same author.


----------



## drenee

Linda, have you read anything by Haywood Smith?  She is very funny, light read.  She only has one on K right now, and it's 14.82.  That's a bit too much for a quick read, IMO.  But since I'm sure you could use some humor right now her books would be worth picking up at the library.  
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> Linda, have you read anything by Haywood Smith? She is very funny, light read. She only has one on K right now, and it's 14.82. That's a bit too much for a quick read, IMO. But since I'm sure you could use some humor right now her books would be worth picking up at the library.
> deb


I haven't Deb but I will check her out. I love trying new authors. I thought I would read one from the Miss Julia series, have you read any of those. (can't recall the author)

Thanks


----------



## drenee

I have the Miss Julia series on my TBR list.  
Let me know how you like them?
deb


----------



## sjc

*sTORI TELLING:* Off topic a bit...sorry
I read that when it came out. I wasn't a Tori fan; but I'm getting there. I think in part because I see her mother as a first class jealous


Spoiler



bitch


. I have learned a few things about Tori:

1. She is extremely compassionate and very loyal; she will defend and back her friends and husband to the hilt. When she loves, it's wholeheartedly: Husband, kids, friends, nanny, pets...she wears her heart on her sleeve.
2. She is a very very smart business woman. She is a workaholic; but balances well. (Helps to have a nanny)
3. She is a good mom and trying to be everything her own mother isn't. 
4. She realizes what growing up in the lap of luxury "didn't" do for her and is trying to be sure her family isn't caught in that loop. She is learning through her parents mistakes and by trial and error. Yeah, she's still a bit Hollywood; but she has come a long way...I give her credit.

I've caught a few episodes of her show: and unlike her mother she is not vindictive or malicious when she talks about her mother. She just states the facts and says she wishes things were different. She has brought out a very valid point: "If my mother want's to contact me she knows my # and my email; she doesn't have to do it through the media." Imagine the current stunt the mother is pulling now; blaming Tori for Aaron's death, give me a break. The lady should spend some of her $$ on a good psychiatrist...she needs one. She'll do anything for the spotlight.

She is really evolving into woman and motherhood...I wish her well.

*OK: back on topic in keeping with the thread: I'm thinking of reading "The Help" next.*


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'm reading The Psychokitty Speaks Out by Max Thompson.  Hilarious.  And cheap


----------



## Anne

sjc said:


> *sTORI TELLING:* Off topic a bit...sorry
> I read that when it came out. I wasn't a Tori fan; but I'm getting there. I think in part because I see her mother as a first class jealous
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> bitch
> 
> 
> . I have learned a few things about Tori:
> 
> 1. She is extremely compassionate and very loyal; she will defend and back her friends and husband to the hilt. When she loves, it's wholeheartedly: Husband, kids, friends, nanny, pets...she wears her heart on her sleeve.
> 2. She is a very very smart business woman. She is a workaholic; but balances well. (Helps to have a nanny)
> 3. She is a good mom and trying to be everything her own mother isn't.
> 4. She realizes what growing up in the lap of luxury "didn't" do for her and is trying to be sure her family isn't caught in that loop. She is learning through her parents mistakes and by trial and error. Yeah, she's still a bit Hollywood; but she has come a long way...I give her credit.
> 
> I've caught a few episodes of her show: and unlike her mother she is not vindictive or malicious when she talks about her mother. She just states the facts and says she wishes things were different. She has brought out a very valid point: "If my mother want's to contact me she knows my # and my email; she doesn't have to do it through the media." Imagine the current stunt the mother is pulling now; blaming Tori for Aaron's death, give me a break. The lady should spend some of her $$ on a good psychiatrist...she needs one. She'll do anything for the spotlight.
> 
> She is really evolving into woman and motherhood...I wish her well.
> 
> *OK: back on topic in keeping with the thread: I'm thinking of reading "The Help" next.*


I have heard only good things about this book. Everyone that has read it has like it. It also has lots of good reviews on Amazon. I plan to read it soon.


----------



## Steph H

I'm currently reading the Marliss Melton Navy Seals series, which start with Forget Me Not. The first 5 are in the $5.20-5.59 range, the 6th is a bargain at $1.99 (or was a few days ago anyway). They're not bad, and the characters are interwoven throughout the books. Romantic mysteries.


----------



## katbird1

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Finished yesterday, cute, light fun read. Southern chick lit
> 
> 
> 
> Started last night and am 36% into it. I am enjoying this more than The Poisonwood Bible by the same author.


Linda, I'm a big Barbara Kingsolver fan. I loved The Bean Trees and also

Kathy


----------



## meljackson

I may need to give Barbara Kingslover another try. I started with Homeland and Other Stories to see if I would like her and it didn't hold my interest enough to try her other books. Maybe I should try one of her novels instead. 

Melissa


----------



## sharyn

THE ARK by our very own Boyd Morrison.  And loving it!  Clive Cussler fans will not be disappointed by Boyd Morrison.


----------



## ddarol

I am currently reading _No Ordinary Time_ by Doris Keernes Goodwin. Liking it so far.

I second the vote for Boyd Morrison. I've now finished all three of his and they are all excellent. Clive Cussler, Robert Ludlum, Tom Clancy, Dan Brown, really any fan of beleivable suspence and mystery will love them, IMHO.


----------



## melissaj323

started last night. Anxiously awaiting my K2.....come on Big Brown Truck!!!!!


----------



## MichelleR

<--rating is lower due to a dozen or so people giving it one star for no other reason than it's priced over 9.99 and who have not read it.

5 stars: 19
4 stars: 2 
3 stars: 2
2 stars: 1
1 star: 14

In Tori Spelling goss: she invited mommy dearest to her daughter's b-day, mom RSVPed that she would attend, and then didn't show. She emailed Tori right before the party, but she didn't see it. This, after complaining she wasn't allowed to see her grandkids. She was supposedly worried she would be filmed even though she was told that it was up to her.


----------



## Angela

_Uncubicled_ by Josh McMains


----------



## Elijsha

"1 star: 14"

They don't get that tingling feeling a that price!


----------



## mlewis78

MichelleR said:


> <--rating is lower due to a dozen or so people giving it one star for no other reason than it's priced over 9.99 and who have not read it.
> 
> 5 stars: 19
> 4 stars: 2
> 3 stars: 2
> 2 stars: 1
> 1 star: 14


I bet some of the negativity is from Obama haters. $14.30 is the starting price for a lot of the new kindle books on Amazon these days. If it goes to bestseller list, the price may come down.

I was going to pass on this one, since I've read a lot about the campaign plus Obama's two books, but I heard an interview with the author of this one on WNYC radio that was very interesting.


----------



## 1131

I'm taking a short break from my other two books to read



"George was a good little monkey and always very curious"

I didn't know Curious George was available on the K until I saw the blog about the DX. I had to have it (the book, though I do covet the DX) right away.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott




----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


>


I am waiting for this one to come down in price before I buy it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I know what you mean Anne, this is my first $14 purchase for my Kindle.

I've been waiting a couple of months for this one to drop but I wonder if it will.


----------



## sixnsolid

imallbs said:


> I'm taking a short break from my other two books to read
> 
> 
> 
> "George was a good little monkey and always very curious"
> 
> I didn't know Curious George was available on the K until I saw the blog about the DX. I had to have it (the book, though I do covet the DX) right away.


My son has Curious George on both Kindles at my house.

I'm reading 


I'm enjoying it


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished Stacey's:

This was a very exciting book, I'm looking forward to reading The Colorado Sequence.

I'm now reading Al's Third in the series:


----------



## LDB

mlewis78 said:


> I bet some of the negativity is from Obama haters.


Or from those who realize it is a privilege to be president, unlike Obama who believes we are privileged to have him as our president. It might be a good read just to understand more of how some are taken in by the glitz and hype and rock star junk rather than the substance.


----------



## danfan

LDB said:


> Or from those who realize it is a privilege to be president, unlike Obama who believes we are privileged to have him as our president. It might be a good read just to understand more of how some are taken in by the glitz and hype and rock star junk rather than the substance.


Can we keep political opinions out of here, please?! I don't give a hoot what anyone in The Book Corner thinks of our president, only what they think of books. I'll stick to other forums for political discussions if & when I want to read them.

Back on topic... I am currently reading Oryx and Crake, Margaret Attwood. I am about 1/3 of the way through and haven't fully decided what I think of it yet.


----------



## MichelleR

mlewis78 said:


> I bet some of the negativity is from Obama haters. $14.30 is the starting price for a lot of the new kindle books on Amazon these days. If it goes to bestseller list, the price may come down.
> 
> I was going to pass on this one, since I've read a lot about the campaign plus Obama's two books, but I heard an interview with the author of this one on WNYC radio that was very interesting.


I don't actually think it's a hater thing -- at least not an Obama hater thing. If you hang out on the Amazon boards, you know there is a contingent of people who act like any book over 9.99 is a civil rights violation and they do go out of their ways to punish books and authors. Now, when the price drops, they won't find the time to correct the rating....

Any popular author with a new book out seems to fall prey, and there's no point in explaining the 9.99 will probably kick in when the book hits the NYT list, and that the price was never a guarantee. There's this one woman who siccs people on posters who disagree with her. It's the weirdest thing -- after she rips you a new one, she summons her cronies by name, as if they're flying monkeys.

It frustrates me to no end. If the book is over 9.99, we can all see that, and makes decisions. Reviews are for the stuff that isn't readily apparent, and authors flat out don't deserve for 5 star books to look like 3 star books over issues unrelated to quality. Truthfully, the final push to buy the book now was in reaction to this. I've got a Kindle full of unread books and an obligation to review my Vine selections, I could have waited until the price dropped, but decided the combination of interest and outrage was enough.

I don't care if someone hates a book I like, but hate and review the actual book.

The book is definitely for pro-Obama people. I doubt Richard Wolff would have gotten the incredible access to sources he has if it weren't so -- that doesn't mean there isn't a lot of really good stuff since he could see it as an insider. He's not opposed to showing fault in people he likes and admires either. I would love to see a similar book about Michelle Obama, because this book doesn't hesitate to point out that his political aspirations strained their marriage early on. At some point, she obviously either made peace with it, or stood her ground enough to get what she needed.


----------



## paisley

Wow. I'm blown away by The Road, which I just finished after starting last night. The scattered prose is awe inspiring.



Since the movie is coming out soon (October?), I knew I'd have to read it before that.


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> I bet some of the negativity is from Obama haters. $14.30 is the starting price for a lot of the new kindle books on Amazon these days. If it goes to bestseller list, the price may come down.


I took a peek at the one-star ratings - only one was from a "hater" - the rest were complaining about the price - I commented on a few of them as to reviews being an inappropriate way to complain about the pricing. I also pointed out to the "hater" that the book's discussion forum would be a better place to air his/her point of view - that reviews should be written by people who've actually read the book. Of course it's doubtful that people go back to read comments posted to their "reviews".


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished Charybdis by our own K.A. Thompson (Thumper):



I liked this book. Enough to go out and buy the follow-up.
I would like to say that, like I once read Ed P. say, I normally don't like books written in the present first-person. Thumpers technique throughout the book is to switch back and forth between the viewpoint of the main characters. And some of that almost put me off at the beginning. However, if you feel that way, stick with it. I was glad at the end that Thumper stayed with the paradigm. I liked it and I liked the book. Thanks Thumper.

Now reading Lord Brother by Carolyn Kephart:



This is the follow up to the Wysard. I read that and wanted more - so here I am.

Just sayin......


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

geoffthomas said:


> like I once read Ed P. say, I normally don't like books written in the present first-person.


Let me clarify. The switching back and forth with POV (Points of View) doesn't rattle me. I do that also in one of my books. It's writing 1st person PRESENT TENSE, that rattles me, and the context was Stephanie Meyers and some of Stephen King (but King is a master at it).

Ed P


----------



## Rhiathame

Starting this series again...


----------



## geoffthomas

edwpat said:


> Let me clarify. The switching back and forth with POV (Points of View) doesn't rattle me. I do that also in one of my books. It's writing 1st person PRESENT TENSE, that rattles me, and the context was Stephanie Meyers and some of Stephen King (but King is a master at it).
> 
> Ed P


Thanks for clarifying, Ed.
I am almost always sorry if I use someone else's comments because I almost always get it wrong. You would think that by my age I would have learned better. This is why computer posting and emailing can be so dangerous - because you can just type and send, without proofreading.

But this gives me another chance to make my point, which is that the book Charybdis is really good.


----------



## drenee

I'm also still working on _Death In A Prairie House_ in hardback. 
deb


----------



## Shawna

I'm reading :

"The Prince of Tides" by Pat Conroy and I'm loving it!

Next I'll tackle:

"Pygmy" by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## MichelleR

This thread is awesome -- had to buy . About the same time she was wearing the braids, I was wearing pigtails of approximately the same color. The same buckteeth too.

I'll wait on 

So far, all I've heard is that she rehashes the William Hurt thing, and I'd like to think there was more to it than that.


----------



## LisaW.

I just finished Storm Glass by Maria V. Snyder and really enjoyed it.









If anyone decides to pick this book up, you really should read the first trilogy: Poison Study (my favorite), Magic Study and Fire Study.

I'm getting ready to start Pursuit by Karen Robards.


----------



## blade

I'm currently reading:


Good book, so far.

AJ


----------



## NogDog

I just recently finished these two:

 

As bargain books they were OK as a casual read, but each had numerous weaknesses for my taste, so I can give neither a real recommendation, though I liked _Soul Identity_ better overall.


----------



## melissaj323

Just started


----------



## mlewis78

Meemo said:


> I took a peek at the one-star ratings - only one was from a "hater" - the rest were complaining about the price - I commented on a few of them as to reviews being an inappropriate way to complain about the pricing. I also pointed out to the "hater" that the book's discussion forum would be a better place to air his/her point of view - that reviews should be written by people who've actually read the book. Of course it's doubtful that people go back to read comments posted to their "reviews".


I commented on those, including the hater's, that if you haven't read the book, don't review it. There is a long history in Amazon's website of books having any political idea whatsover being bashed by the political opposition.

I don't go by the number of stars or those reviews in my selection of a book. I always take price into consideration, because I can always wait for price to come down, borrow from the library or wait for paperback, although I find the kindle versions much easier on my eyes, so I usually just pass on the book for a while.


----------



## Lovingmykindle1978

I'm reading Charlaine Harris Club Dead


----------



## Christina

I'm working my way through Rachel Caine's Weather Warden series, and also listening to an audiobook of L.A. Meyer's Bloody Jack (a YA series recommended on this board.)

First book in the Weather Warden series:


Link is to Kindle book version, I found the audiobook at my local library:


@shawna - I read Prince of Tides years ago, and it still remains one of my all time favorites


----------



## Leslie

edwpat said:


> Let me clarify. The switching back and forth with POV (Points of View) doesn't rattle me. I do that also in one of my books. It's writing 1st person PRESENT TENSE, that rattles me, and the context was Stephanie Meyers and some of Stephen King (but King is a master at it).
> 
> Ed P


Alan Chin also does it in Island Song. It bugged me for about one-third of the book but I got caught up enough in the story to stick with it. But really, I think past tense would have been better. It makes me wonder what advice he got from his editor.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie:

I have Alan's book on my bedstand and if I can put the Kindle down, will get to it soon.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

edwpat said:


> Leslie:
> 
> I have Alan's book on my bedstand and if I can put the Kindle down, will get to it soon.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I read it on my Kindle so I must have bought it somewhere. Direct from the publisher maybe? I didn't find the ebook version at Amazon.

L


----------



## Figment

Just finished reading (back to back)
 and 

Now I think I'm going to have to work my way through the whole series, just to learn how it all evolves for these characters.

(I sure do miss Bicardi Jim, who is the one who first recommended Terry Pratchett to me. I'd love to tell him how right he was...but then, he probably already knew that.)


----------



## NogDog

Figment said:


> Just finished reading (back to back)
> and
> 
> Now I think I'm going to have to work my way through the whole series, just to learn how it all evolves for these characters.
> 
> (I sure do miss Bicardi Jim, who is the one who first recommended Terry Pratchett to me. I'd love to tell him how right he was...but then, he probably already knew that.)


Welcome to the Discworld! I own them all (paperback or hardback) and have read every one of the thirty-plus books at least 3 or 4 times (well maybe not the last one yet).  I especially like the Sam Vimes/City Watch cycle, which starts with _Guards! Guards!_.


----------



## crosj

I loved this book as a kid so I thought I would love it as an adult. NO WAY. This is an extremely violent book but as long as there is no sex in the book I guess its ok for kids to read.
I really disagree. I think if we had more people in this world making love then doing violent acts we would be a lot better off.


----------



## Chad Winters




----------



## drenee

I finished _The Diving Bell and the Butterfly_ this afternoon. Very good.

Now back to the hardback _Death in a Prairie House_.

deb


----------



## melissaj323

is so good!!! I can't put it down, and I need to get to work! I am 75% of the way through and I really want to find out what happens.


----------



## EllenR

I just finished:



A little long in parts with a few too many characters making it a little disjointed at times but engaging nonetheless. It made me cry. Boyd is good at getting the reader invested in the characters.

EllenR


----------



## LDB

melissaj323 said:


> is so good!!! I can't put it down, and I need to get to work! I am 75% of the way through and I really want to find out what happens.


Just wait. This one is excellent. The next two are even better.


----------



## LDB

EllenR said:


> I just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> A little long in parts with a few too many characters making it a little disjointed at times but engaging nonetheless. It made me cry. Boyd is good at getting the reader invested in the characters.
> 
> EllenR


I really enjoyed this one. I thought of it when I heard about the unexplained Air France crash last week.


----------



## LDB

I just bought this in DTB so I can share it with my dad. It's cheaper in paper at Walmart than Kindle. It's moved into the first queued spot.


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I finished _The Diving Bell and the Butterfly_ this afternoon. Very good.


The movie is excellent, too. If you haven't seen it, I recommend it.

L


----------



## drenee

No, Leslie, I  have not.  Did not even know there was a movie.  I will be going to the video store and finding that one.  Thanks.
deb


----------



## RangerXenos

DTB, not available on Kindle that I know of.


----------



## melissaj323

(I am not sure if something is wrong with the format, but there seems to be alot of paragraph spaces in between only a few sentences....hmm, does this make sense?)


----------



## geniebeanie

Just finished 8th degree, Lord of the Rings triology, Children of Hurin and working on Dewey the Library cat.


----------



## sixnsolid

LDB said:


> I just bought this in DTB so I can share it with my dad. It's cheaper in paper at Walmart than Kindle. It's moved into the first queued spot.


Interesting, I keep intending to read 


Right now I'm reading


----------



## Angela

Just finished _Uncubicled_ and hoping Josh is working on a sequel! 

Now it is time for _Ariana's Pride_.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sixnsolid I read  a few years ago and it is very sweet. A true love story.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just finished Charybids by our own Thumper, really enjoyed it, now reading Once Bitten, Twice Shy, which I'm also enjoying!

 

Betsy


----------



## koolmnbv

Just started this:
Double Life
by Dawson Vosburg


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Now that I have the Kindle DX and I can listen to music at work, this morning I did my work and listened to the entirety of *Captain's Courageous*. I think with the DX I'll be clearing out a ten books a week, just a work.



500 works for $4.79 so it's a bargain too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda M.

My first try at the Link Maker.

Reading Bright Shiny Morning by James Frey and so far loving it. I like his writing style. It is very choppy with few punctuations, but I like it.

Bright Shiny Morning


















Well it kinda worked, the link is above the photo.


----------



## melissaj323

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just finished Charybids by our own Thumper, really enjoyed it, now reading Once Bitten, Twice Shy, which I'm also enjoying!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Great Betsy! I have both of those on my kindle too...Will have to start them this weekend.


----------



## EllenR

Currently reading:



EllenR


----------



## Neekeebee

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Sixnsolid I read  a few years ago and it is very sweet. A true love story.


I also read _I Love You, Ronnie_ recently, and highly recommend it. You may want to sample first, b/c I remember the Kindle sample formatting didn't look quite right, so I wound up reading it in DTB.

Currently reading  by our own Gertie, and enjoying it very much.

N


----------



## Chad Winters




----------



## russr19

Just finished: Boneman's Daughters- This was an awesome book 

Now reading: First Family by David Baldacci


----------



## drenee

All of those posts I've missed out on today.

And...


----------



## NogDog

Since nothing else I've been reading the last few days has really grabbed my interest, tonight I'll likely be reading the newly available _Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch[/ul]_ by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Leslie

I finally finished *A Terrible Splendor *which was very good. I recommend it. Now I am ready for some light fiction and just picked up:



Here's the description from Amazon:

_Colm McKenna has led a guarded life. Gifted with a wintry soul and a photographer's eye, he can stop time as easily as he freezes water, or call down cold north winds. He thinks he is alone and unique in the world. Then, seemingly by accident, he meets handsome writer Aidan Gallagher, his opposite, a fiery young man who quickens Colm's heart.

In this lighthearted, gay romantic fantasy, can two male witches whose passion reincarnates century after century, find a way to express their love for each other again? Can this enchanting pair finally succeed after so many lifetimes? 
_
I'm just a little way in, but so far I'm loving it. Very funny and lighthearted.

L


----------



## sharyn

This is SO GOOD!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know, I was just looking at my media library the other day and this book is the one I've had the longest without reading. . .got it last August. I think It's gong to move up the queue. . . . .I'll start it as soon as I've finished _Ariana's Pride_.


----------



## Leslie

sharyn said:


> This is SO GOOD!


I got a good chuckle when I read that. The author lives here in Maine (somewhere close to me, I believe, in the greater Portland area). Even though the story takes place in New York, she's named lots of things after places here in Maine...St. Alban's church, eg, is the Episcopal church in Cape Elizabeth.

L


----------



## Sanveann

paisley said:


> Wow. I'm blown away by The Road, which I just finished after starting last night. The scattered prose is awe inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the movie is coming out soon (October?), I knew I'd have to read it before that.


"The Road" falls, for me, in the categories of "excellent books I never want to read again." I don't know if I'll ever forgive Cormac McCarthy for putting some of those images in my head!

On a completely different side of the literary world ... I just finished the "Twilight" books (in record time, I'm ashamed to admit!). The writing didn't set my world on fire or anything, but I did enjoy the story a lot.

Right now, I'm reading "The Strain."


----------



## danfan

I'm about to start reading Angels & Demons...


----------



## Chad Winters

Chad Winters (#102) said:


>


I mentioned this earlier, and as a critique of postmodernism, its probably not the "cup of tea" for a lot of people....but this is the best formatted Kindle book I have seen yet. Its worth sampling just to see how it should be done. (one negative is I think the footnotes aren't hyperlinked) but it looks great!


----------



## Figment

Just finished 
 and ready to move on to 
 which I am told is the next in the Rincewind series.

I am truly enjoying this author.


----------



## Leslie

Just finished, and really, really enjoyed. A perfect lighthearted summer book. Funny, sweet, and he has lots of very funny lines. Read this book! I loved it!


----------



## Forster

I'm still working on:



But in the interim I've got sucked into this (the new kindle version):


----------



## NogDog

Figment said:


> Just finished
> and ready to move on to
> which I am told is the next in the Rincewind series.
> 
> I am truly enjoying this author.


The Wikipedia "Discworld" bibliography lists all the books, including a "Group" column for which main characters/story arcs are included in each. If you like Rincewind, the good news is that it looks like 2009's installment will be his first return to print since 2001.  (My personal favorite character/story arc is the Sam Vimes/City Watch, but Rincewind is a hoot.)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I loved this book, what a wonderful friendship!

I also just finished The Diving Bell and The Butterfly which Drenee recommended. I enjoyed it very much. It is sad but it was beautifully written.


----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished both of these this afternoon:



Dead Man's Rain is a Samhain Publishing freebie. While a lot of their stuff is too full of paranormal romance for me, this is the second time I've taken one of their free books & ended up buying everything related. (The other time was Kate Johnson's Sophie Green mystery series.) In both cases, the authors were excellent writers who are adept at crafting not only a good story but creating interesting characters as well.

Dead Man's Rain and The Mister Trophy are both really novellas, neither would be much over 100 pages in print. They reminded me a lot of Glen Cook's Garrett series, or of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files. Very well written, and I hope the reason Samhain put this one out as a free book this month is to promote something upcoming from the same author!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

I am really impressed with this book. Drinkwater tells the tale of a disgraced medieval knight. He is framed for the murder of his father and is hunted by the law. Winston has to stay alive long enough to attempt to clear his name. But trying to survive the many threats against his life while coping with his alcoholism is a herculean task for Winston. His salvation may lie in the love he has for a young peasant girl he discovers while on the run.

The writing in this book is rich and inviting. Although it is a historical novel, Drinkwater is frighteningly relevant. As long as the rest of the book can deliver on its premise, I think this one will be a keeper.


----------



## RangerXenos

Just started this morning:


----------



## Leslie

I just started last evening. Read the sample, hit one-click and I am good to go. Enjoying it very much so far.


----------



## patrisha w.

edwpat said:


> Now that I have the Kindle DX and I can listen to music at work, this morning I did my work and listened to the entirety of *Captain's Courageous*. I think with the DX I'll be clearing out a ten books a week, just a work.
> 
> 
> 
> 500 works for $4.79 so it's a bargain too.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


 My father was a great admirer of Kipling and had all his books and poems. When he died, I inherited these books. I am delighted to see this book especially since it has a linked table of contents, the reviews say.

patrisha


----------



## patrisha w.

crosj said:


> I loved this book as a kid so I thought I would love it as an adult. NO WAY. This is an extremely violent book but as long as there is no sex in the book I guess its ok for kids to read.
> I really disagree. I think if we had more people in this world making love then doing violent acts we would be a lot better off.


This was a required reading for me in middle school. I also read "Kidnapped" which I liked much better. I wonder if Kidnapped is kindlized... {clicks onward to check}

patrisha


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Her you go - 150 Plus works by Robert Louis Stevenson for $4.79 and completely TOC'd and well formatted:



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Forster

patrisha #150 said:


> This was a required reading for me in middle school. I also read "Kidnapped" which I liked much better. I wonder if Kidnapped is kindlized... {clicks onward to check}
> 
> patrisha


You can get Kidnapped and Catriona in one volume, here, free:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24381

But I am a big fan of the MobileReference omnibus volumes too, good value nicely formated.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am currently reading As Simple As That by K. A. Thompson ( our Thumper ).
Liked the first book, and I also like this one a lot.



Just sayin....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On Kindle I just started _The Vicar of Wakefield_ by Oliver Goldsmith: 

There are probably 20 different versions for Kindle listed at Amazon; I don't know which I have -- it may even be one I got free from manybooks.

In paper, I'm reading _Five Mile House_ by Karen Novak: 

The copy I have is paperback and actually has a different cover, but the proper cover image wasn't coming up in LinkMaker, so this is the hardback. Feel free to Klick for Kindle.


----------



## melissaj323

just finished.

not sure which book I will be starting next...just read 6 books in a week.


----------



## blade

Started Moonlight, today.

AJ


----------



## Jeff

I've only started this but it's already obvious that the book is well written and researched.



Spymaster: "Wild Bill" Donovan, Father of the CIA by our own Sig Rosenblum
Kindle Edition Price: $3.16


----------



## Jaasy

Just started "Deception" by Sharon Cullen. It's FREE on Kindle. It's pretty good so far...



_--changed to Kindle edition link. Betsy_


----------



## sjc

Will start tomorrow night...hopefully.


----------



## yogini2

sjc

I am half way through The Help.  Fascinating book.  I'm loving it and learning a lot about that period of time.  I would love to hear how you like it.  It captivated me from page one.

kathy


----------



## sjc

*yogini2:* I will let you know. It sounds great from the reviews. I plan to start it tomorrow night.

I was going to start tonight, but my kids had friends over for a movie and kept bothering me every two minutes. At ages 19 and 21 you'd think they could sit through a movie without making a racket and get their own darn snacks. I think everyone is antsy with this horrible New England weather. We have had constant rain and not a day above low 70's...we still haven't opened our pool...everyone's cranky and bored.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I started this yesterday and am enjoying it.


----------



## ladyknight33

I started it yesterday at lunch and have read 8 stories so far.


----------



## Neekeebee

The first Kindle book I've ever pre-ordered downloaded this morning: 

I'm looking forward to sitting down with it later today.

Also, after reading  which I got for free a few weeks ago, I couldn't help myself. Grabbed . Those publishers really know what they're doing with the freebies! Not complaining, though.

N


----------



## NurseLisa

melissaj323 said:


> just finished.
> 
> not sure which book I will be starting next...just read 6 books in a week.


whoa!!!!!!!!!! now that is serious reading!!! How did you like Summer on Blossom Street? That is my next book to read. Almost finished with Back on Blossom Street.


----------



## NurseLisa

Jaasy said:


> Just started "Deception" by Sharon Cullen. It's FREE on Kindle. It's pretty good so far...
> 
> 
> 
> _--changed to Kindle edition link. Betsy_


Thanks for letting us know. I just ordered it.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:


I really enjoyed this third book in the series. I'd have to say it's my favorite so far. This one is full of action, excellent story.  

I'm now reading Stacey's:


----------



## melissaj323

~Nurse Lisa: I really enjoyed Summer on Blossom Street. It was a great break from all the mystery/suspense/murder books I had been reading. I am having trouble picking my next read. I am in the mood for something similar to the Blossom Street books, some kind of good girly beach read.

I just 1 clicked. I might give that one a try....though right now I am sorta reading one of my freebies, Once a Cowboy (no link available).


----------



## NurseLisa

melissaj323 said:


> ~Nurse Lisa: I really enjoyed Summer on Blossom Street. It was a great break from all the mystery/suspense/murder books I had been reading. I am having trouble picking my next read. I am in the mood for something similar to the Blossom Street books, some kind of good girly beach read.
> 
> I just 1 clicked. I might give that one a try....though right now I am sorta reading one of my freebies, Once a Cowboy (no link available).


thanks.....I am going to definitely read it next, to finish out the Blossom Street series!


----------



## r0b0d0c

Neekeebee said:


> The first Kindle book I've ever pre-ordered downloaded this morning:
> 
> I'm looking forward to sitting down with it later today.
> 
> Also, after reading  which I got for free a few weeks ago, I couldn't help myself. Grabbed . Those publishers really know what they're doing with the freebies! Not complaining, though.
> 
> N


Thomas Sowell's book is the first I've pre-ordered, too. Wish his wisdom in economics was more prevalent in Washington - it's an excellent, insightful read that I'm in the midst of as well.


----------



## Neekeebee

r0b0d0c said:


> Thomas Sowell's book is the first I've pre-ordered, too. Wish his wisdom in economics was more prevalent in Washington - it's an excellent, insightful read that I'm in the midst of as well.


*r0b0d0c*: Everytime I read Sowell, I am even more impressed with his wisdom and clarity. It takes a great teacher to explain complex economic issues so well. I love having his books on my Kindle b/c I can highlight and make notes like crazy! 

N


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm in between books right now. When I do that, I usually read several comics from my DC Showcase Presents series or DC Archives.

The book I just finished was Janet Evanovich's _Eleven on Top_. I thought it was the funniest in the series so far. I had several laugh out loud moments. My wife always laughs out loud at these. I usually smirk. This time, though, I actually made silly, embarrassing sounds.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished Lord Brother by Carolyn Kephart.
Good reading, page turner.
Now I have to wait for more from Carolyn.



I highly recommend this book, and of course the first one, Wysard.


----------



## marbues

I just finished His Majesty's Dragon which was a freebie.  Enjoyed it so much I think I'll go on to the next in the series...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Marbues:

Read, read, read. Temeraire is among the best 5 book series in print today (or in eInk). Naomi Novik is a splendid author and her characters bring the history (although it's pseudo fantasy) alive like few works since Tolkien.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## marbues

Edward,

Thanks for the tip - I just bought Throne of Jade.  If the relationship between Temeraire and Laurence continues to be as heartwarming I will read the whole series.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Guess whose reading the whole series.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Aravis60

I'm getting ready to start

I'm reading it in DTB. My friend gave me her copy because the group of gals I trade books with is going to movie when it comes out. I'm the only one who hasn't read it yet.


----------



## jimp1947

The Looting of America by Les Leopold. What Every BODY is Saying by Joe Navarro. The Bridge at the Edge of the World by James Gustave Speth. Matter by Iain M. Banks. Greywalker by Kat Richardson. 

So neat to be able to bounce between books at will and be able to return to where you left off last. I love my Fiona!


----------



## RJ Keller

Just bought this over the weekend. I _love _ the author's narrative style.


----------



## 1131

Finished



and



Now reading


----------



## Scheherazade

... kidding. I'm actually <gasp> reading a DTB. It was my first "adult" book so I'm reading it again some 25 years later... I'm amazed how many details I can remember. Also pretty amazed at some of the big words I must have struggled with because I wasn't even sure of some of them today.



I think I'm going to be reading this next...


----------



## jaspertyler

On audio:



On Kindle:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just finished The Curious Tale of Benjamin Button, which is mighty different than the movie version. It's contained in this bargain MobileReference edition at $ 4.79



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Loving this: The Art of Racing in the Rain, by Garth Stein.

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Racing-Rain/dp/B0017SWPXY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1245338304&sr=1-1

Couldn't get the picture link to work.......

300th post - Woohoo!!!!


----------



## mistyd107

Gone with the Wind


----------



## boydm

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Loving this: The Art of Racing in the Rain, by Garth Stein.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Art-Racing-Rain/dp/B0017SWPXY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1245338304&sr=1-1
> 
> Couldn't get the picture link to work.......
> 
> 300th post - Woohoo!!!!


I loved that book! However, I have to admit it had me teary by the end of the first chapter because I'm a big dog person. A very moving story.


----------



## Avalon3

boydm said:


> I loved that book! However, I have to admit it had me teary by the end of the first chapter because I'm a big dog person. A very moving story.


I have that book too but haven't read it yet. I'm also a big dog person. I finished "The Palmyra Impact" and cried a couple of times. That's how realistic the characters are. I'll tell you more of my review later. As soon as I finished "The Palmyra Impact" I started "The Adamas Blueprint. My sister shares a Kindle account with me so she can read all the books I buy. I told her to read "The Palmyra Impact" as her next book. She usually listens to me and we generally like a lot of the same things in books, tv, movies, music etc...


----------



## melissaj323

jaspertyler said:


> On audio:
> 
> 
> 
> On Kindle:


This may be a stupid question....but how do you buy a book for audio? Are you using the text to speech method on your kindle? I'm asking b/c I am going to be taking a drive this weekend to see my family, and I am wondering how well that would work in the car?


----------



## Rasputina

For fiction I'm rereading two books right now. The Feast of Roses which is available on K and Clara the Early Years The Story of the Pug Who Ruled My Life, which isn't. I love Clara that book is so funny that I'm constantly laughing and my eyes are tearing.


----------



## RJ Keller

Scheherazade said:


> I think I'm going to be reading this next...


Oh!! I *LOVE  * P.G. Wodehouse!
"Right Ho! Jeeves" is my all-time favorite. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## suicidepact

Hey look, it's Dr. House!  Thanks for the tip, I just might grab this book. I read that Hugh Laurie thought that Wodehouse 'saved his life' during his more depressed times. I believe it's mentioned in Wikipedia. I just might be reading this next as well!


----------



## Scheherazade

I absolutely love the series "Jeeves and Wooster" so I can't imagine I'll not love the books.  I'm so eager to read it I may start before I finish my other book ><  I am one of those odd one book at a time folks.


----------



## RJ Keller

suicidepact said:


> I read that Hugh Laurie thought that Wodehouse 'saved his life' during his more depressed times. I believe it's mentioned in Wikipedia. I just might be reading this next as well!


Yes, that's true. Here's the entire essay/article he wrote about it:

http://www.esparagon.com/Cafe/ReadersCafe2.htm



Scheherazade said:


> I absolutely love the series "Jeeves and Wooster" so I can't imagine I'll not love the books. I'm so eager to read it I may start before I finish my other book >< I am one of those odd one book at a time folks.


As much as I love the series (and I _DO _ love it), the books are a thousand times better.


----------



## permit1850

The Clara pug book book looks hilarious. I may have to get this one. I'm a sucker for dogs.


----------



## Sanveann

I just finished "Shanghai Girls," which was good but ended too abruptly and had too many mentions of infant death (at least, too many for a mother of two little ones!):



Not sure what I'm going to read next ... I have several samples downloaded and need to page through them and see what sticks out


----------



## drenee

Saneveann, have you read anything else by Lisa See?  Her writing is good, but there just seemed to be something missing.  I think what you've said about ending too abruptly seemed right for the ones I read also.  I kept thinking I'd find a sequel that would finish the story, but I haven't seen anything like that yet.  
deb


----------



## Meemo

Finished 

Liked it a lot - this isn't the Kindle link, for some reason that won't come up in linkmaker, but it is available on Kindle.

Now reading

Big change of pace - my daughter recommended this series and I like this first book so far, it's a light, easy read.


----------



## Aravis60

Rasputina said:


> For fiction I'm rereading two books right now. The Feast of Roses which is available on K


I loved The Feast of Roses and the first book, The Twentieth Wife.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

I am rereading "Little Women" for the tenth time. It gets better with each reading!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And for $ 1.49, everyone can read Little Women and 34 other Alcott novels.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Forster

Electric Literature No. 1, it's bad for you, lol.


----------



## NogDog

suicidepact said:


> Hey look, it's Dr. House! Thanks for the tip, I just might grab this book. I read that Hugh Laurie thought that Wodehouse 'saved his life' during his more depressed times. I believe it's mentioned in Wikipedia. I just might be reading this next as well!


I should probably grab this, too. I tend to read Terry Pratchett when I need an upper for my soul, and he's been compared to Wodehouse by a number of people. (I know I read some Wodehouse many years ago -- maybe for school? -- but I don't even remember now what I read or whether I liked it.)

PS: I decided to download this Mobi collection:


----------



## sjc

> And for $ 1.49, everyone can read Little Women and 34 other Alcott novels.


Thanks!! Just downloaded it. Already had a few of the titles but so what. Thanks again.


----------



## Sanveann

drenee said:


> Saneveann, have you read anything else by Lisa See? Her writing is good, but there just seemed to be something missing. I think what you've said about ending too abruptly seemed right for the ones I read also. I kept thinking I'd find a sequel that would finish the story, but I haven't seen anything like that yet.
> deb


No, this was my first novel by her. I have "Snow Flower and the Secret Fan" somewhere -- think I got it off Paperback Swap -- but I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Right now I'm reading David Wellington's "Monster Planet." After years and years, my to-be-read pile is down to about 6 books, but that doesn't include all the e-books I've got waiting on me. It doesn't help my town's main library, as well as 5 book stores, are within walking distance of my house.


----------



## Tip10

Among others...

Finished Tanya Parker Mill's The Reckoning a week or so ago (looking forward to MORE!).

Just finished up with all of Boyd Morrison's works in the past week or two (um, please WRITE faster Mr. Morrison!! Anxiously awaiting MORE!).

In the middle of Stacey Cochran's Colorado Sequence.

Next up will be either Carolyn Kephart's Wysard or Kevis Hendrickson's Rogue Hunter or Cochran's Claws or perhaps something else (I do have samples of many of the authors who visit here on board) -- depends upon my mood when I finish the one I'm on.

And, for the record, I'd heartily recommend all of those mentioned above as being read -- all were very good reads -- and my thanks to KB because I'd probably have never found most of them!


----------



## geoffthomas

Tip10 said:


> Among others...
> 
> Finished Tanya Parker Mill's The Reckoning a week or so ago (looking forward to MORE!).
> 
> Just finished up with all of Boyd Morrison's works in the past week or two (um, please WRITE faster Mr. Morrison!! Anxiously awaiting MORE!).
> 
> In the middle of Stacey Cochran's Colorado Sequence.
> 
> Next up will be either Carolyn Kephart's Wysard or Kevis Hendrickson's Rogue Hunter or Cochran's Claws or perhaps something else (I do have samples of many of the authors who visit here on board) -- depends upon my mood when I finish the one I'm on.
> 
> And, for the record, I'd heartily recommend all of those mentioned above as being read -- all were very good reads -- and my thanks to KB because I'd probably have never found most of them!


I can seriously recommend that you try Carolyn Kephart's works-which I already mentioned in this thread.

Wysard - a fine read - and yes you could stop with just it and have enjoyed it.

and Lord Brother - a great continuation which can also stand on it's own.

If you are saying - "Oh Fantasy and witches and wizards - I don't go for that fairy stuff" you would make a mistake here. This is more in the Raymond Feist line or even the Fortress series of C.J. Cherryh. Read these books and enjoy.
Also strongly recommended.

Just sayin......


----------



## kindlevixen

I am reading my ARC of City of Souls.... hard to put down so far!


----------



## EllenR

Currently reading:



EllenR


----------



## Neekeebee

Sanveann said:


> No, this was my first novel by her. I have "Snow Flower and the Secret Fan" somewhere -- think I got it off Paperback Swap -- but I haven't read it yet.


Just to add my 2 cents on Lisa See. I have to agree about . (Sorry, can't find a Kindle version link!)


Spoiler



The ending was very abrupt. 


 Overall, the story kept me interested


Spoiler



but it seemed like See was trying to cover way too much all in one book.



I've also read , , and .

IMHO _Snow Flower_ is the best, and is one of my favorite books.

N


----------



## MonaSW

LOL - I am reading:


----------



## koolmnbv

Aravis60 said:


> I'm getting ready to start
> 
> I'm reading it in DTB. My friend gave me her copy because the group of gals I trade books with is going to movie when it comes out. I'm the only one who hasn't read it yet.


You will cry...or at least I did.


----------



## koolmnbv

Just started Nine Lives of Clemenza by Holly Christine



First I just ordered the sample and planned to wait on reading this until I had a little more free time, but after reading the sample I had to dive straight in. It is very good so far.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

I rarely ever read one book at a time. But these are some of the books that I am reading and enjoying right now:



This book needs no introduction. A worthy classic penned by the master himself.



I had mixed emotions about reading this book and wasn't sure it was my cup of tea. Lo and behold, after a few chapters in, I am stunned by how good this book has turned out to be. I'm far from finished, but this one looks to be a keeper.



Another first class book that is unfortunately going under the radar. Short of the conclusion falling apart, which seems unlikely, I will be recommending this book ever and often.


----------



## sjc

*Yogini2:*


As I promised that I'd get back to you: Liked it very much; was moved to tears when the church congregation signed Skeeter's Book.
Recommended it to three people today. However, one thing that saddened me even more:

I told my Dad about the book; and was saying to him it's great, how far we've come in 47 years...
He said, "Don't get too excited, many people there are still very much still like that in their attitudes towards ******** (as they were called in the book)." He said, for some, nothing has changed. It made me sad.

I loved the characters in the book Abileen was my favorite. Though, the author could have gone into a bit more depth with the men. The only one she delved into was Minny's husband...and I'm sure they weren't all like him. (The book was a tad slow at times) Mae Mobley was a sweetheart who needed a great big hug. Little girls are meant to be cherished.
*
Yogini2:* What did you think?


----------



## Sanveann

sjc said:


> I loved the characters in the book Abileen was my favorite. Though, the author could have gone into a bit more depth with the men. The only one she delved into was Minny's husband...and I'm sure they weren't all like him. (The book was a tad slow at times) Mae Mobley was a sweetheart who needed a great big hug. Little girls are meant to be cherished.
> *
> Yogini2:* What did you think?


I loved this book, too! I felt so sad for Mae Mobley ... and for Miss Celia (both because of her babies and because the way the other women treated her).


----------



## sjc

Sanveann:

I too, felt so sorry for Miss Celia...the bathroom scene (not to give it away for those who haven't read it) was heartwrenching. Her husband was so nice...I wish the author went into his character a bit more. The thanks he gave Minny and the promise he made her was so welcome given the dark nature of the book. I wish I could have another little girl just like Mae Mobley. My little girl is 21 and I miss the little.

*I have to make a side note:* The society ladies in the book reminded me of why I quit my job with the school department; loved the kids...it was the adults I couldn't take. They were so catty and two-faced in that lunchroom, that I used to take lunch in my car and read. They would laugh and smile with eachother and the minute any person left the room they'd talk about him or her when they were just making nice with them a minute ago...ughhhh!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This is a memoir in which the author finds out her marriage wasn't as she thought after the untimely death of her husband. A good book.


----------



## Rasputina




----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Got this last August and figured it was about time to read it. . . . .


----------



## MonaSW

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I had mixed emotions about reading this book and wasn't sure it was my cup of tea. Lo and behold, after a few chapters in, I am stunned by how good this book has turned out to be. I'm far from finished, but this one looks to be a keeper.


His books so far have been very good, they kept me interested and reading long after I should have been asleep. Looking forward the final book in the trilogy.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Mona,

I have had Shadow of the Ghost in my TBR pile for months, but your post to him in The Book Bazaar declaring how much you enjoyed his book motivated me to bump it up to the top of my list. I am very thankful that you did mention it. I started reading it a couple of days ago and so far, his book exceeds all my expectations! Thanks for getting me off of my rocker!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

geoffthomas said:


> I can seriously recommend that you try Carolyn Kephart's works-which I already mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Wysard - a fine read - and yes you could stop with just it and have enjoyed it.
> 
> and Lord Brother - a great continuation which can also stand on it's own.
> 
> If you are saying - "Oh Fantasy and witches and wizards - I don't go for that fairy stuff" you would make a mistake here. This is more in the Raymond Feist line or even the Fortress series of C.J. Cherryh. Read these books and enjoy.
> Also strongly recommended.
> 
> Just sayin......


I am more than grateful for Geoff's kind endorsement, and hope he won't mind my adding some links:

Wysard
Lord Brother

 

Thanks, Geoff, for your praise. It means a lot. 

CK


----------



## RangerXenos

I started another Tamora Pierce quartet yesterday, sadly not on Kindle yet, so it's the library's copy. As with every book of hers I have read, I am really enjoying it.


----------



## LauraB

I'm still reading The Kindly Ones, on kindle, it is a tough read, emotionally, i have to read a couple chapters, step back, then step up again. But it is rich, and worth it. In between have finished The Hunchback of Notre Dame on kindle, and now on A Short history of Women, on kindle. Women is a very good read. Easily worth the $10. Much like The Help in narrative style. Good book. I tried link maker, but it wouldn't give me a kindke link for A Short History of Women.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Kindly-Ones/dp/B001NLKSL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1245678039&sr=1-1 (couldn't get link maker to work with this book)


----------



## lynninva

Just finished:



It is a short book. But it was free when I downloaded it the other day.


----------



## koolmnbv

lynninva said:


> Just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a short book. But it was free when I downloaded it the other day.


I bought this the other day when it was free too. I just started it right now.

I finished Nine Lives of Clemenza by Holly Christine, It was a very good book. I would highly reccomend it. Great story with Amazing characters. Also a great price. I am very glad I gave that one a try.


----------



## jaspertyler

On Kindle:



and



on audio (from audible)


----------



## Chad Winters

jaspertyler said:


> On Kindle:


I thought this one of hers showed stupid publisher tricks. If you are going to put the Digital List Price higher than the Print List Price, don't use a cover image with a lower price on it...it just annoys people! 

"Dime Store Magic (Women of the Otherworld, Book 3) (Kindle Edition)
by Kelley Armstrong (Author) 
84 Reviews 
5 star: (46) 
4 star: (19) 
3 star: (11) 
2 star: (4) 
1 star: (4)

› See all 84 customer reviews...

4.2 out of 5 stars See all reviews (84 customer reviews)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Digital List Price: $7.99 
Kindle Price: $6.39 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading 

Wasn't going to read this because I don't need a rehash of the campaign, but then I heard a good radio interview with the author. I'm in chapter 4 and finding that a lot of it is rehash for me, but the writing is good.


----------



## Leslie

I just finished:



which I thought was very good, but not fabulous. I'd give it 4.5 stars. My major complaint: the author used the technique of three voices (Minny, Aibileen, Miss Skeeter) to tell the whole story *except* in the chapter about the Benefit Ball. Huh? She couldn't figure out a way to stay within the story telling device she had selected? How about if she wrote the chapter 3 times, once from each person's perspective. I thought this was a huge glaring error and frankly, I thought it showed the author was lazy (and the editor too, for not making her re-write it). I had other quibbles, too, but they were minor -- except for having Shake 'n Bake appear in the story 2 years before it was invented. Grrr....

I just started this because I nabbed it in the 24 hour window when it was free. I am interested in the story but 4% in, I am not sure I am going to be able to put up with the writing style. We'll see.


----------



## LauraB

Leslie, the part about the ball bothered me too. It could have been written really well, instead it was just descriptive.  The shake and bake thing was odd, and the author addressed that in her after the book part. I almost didnt read it because i thought the book was over, and acoupke page turns later it wAs like a letter from the author. I liked the book though.


----------



## Leslie

Red said:


> Leslie, the part about the ball bothered me too. It could have been written really well, instead it was just descriptive. The shake and bake thing was odd, and the author addressed that in her after the book part. I almost didnt read it because i thought the book was over, and acoupke page turns later it wAs like a letter from the author. I liked the book though.


I liked the book too and I'd definitely recommend it. But I do think there were a few slip ups that could have been addressed and made a really good book a better book. It had some room for improvement.

L


----------



## sjc

The Help:  I do agree with Leslie as you will see I made comments a few posts back.  I too, only give it a 4.5...Very good; but there was a little something missing.


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> The Help: I do agree with Leslie as you will see I made comments a few posts back. I too, only give it a 4.5...Very good; but there was a little something missing.


It was good...definitely worth reading...but for a book from a major New York publisher (not one of our Indie friends) which supposedly has a big budget for editing and marketing...someone was asleep at the switch on a few of the editing issues, imho. Not enough to take it off the "you should read this" list because you should, but really, the problems were obvious and should have been fixed.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie:

I always notice your lonely Cowboy icon on your signature block. You're going to find my next book lethal as it relates my experiences in AIDS services and the fallen.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Re-reading: The Lovely Bones
Found a copy at the library for sale for a quarter. Left my other copy in the dorms so thought I would reread it before the movie comes out in the fall.


----------



## Selcien

I'm just starting Dead Man's Rain.


----------



## EllenR

Vegas_Asian said:


> Re-reading: The Lovely Bones
> Found a copy at the library for sale for a quarter. Left my other copy in the dorms so thought I would reread it before the movie comes out in the fall.


Wow, I didn't realize they were making it a movie. That was one of the most affecting books I've ever read. I normally don't watch movies when I've read the books anyway (always lacking for me) but there is no way I could watch this movie. :::Shudder::: I would love to hear your thoughts after you see it, though! You'll have to post how the movie compares to the book and how they handle the subject matter.

EllenR


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> The Help: I do agree with Leslie as you will see I made comments a few posts back. I too, only give it a 4.5...Very good; but there was a little something missing.


I blogged about historical accuracy over at the Macaronis today. Please feel free to drop in and leave a comment. I couldn't get the stupid Shake 'n Bake off my mind, so I used my annoyed energy for something productive.

http://historicromance.wordpress.com/2009/06/23/historical-accuracy-why-it-matters/

Leslie


----------



## Leslie

EllenR said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they were making it a movie. That was one of the most affecting books I've ever read. I normally don't watch movies when I've read the books anyway (always lacking for me) but there is no way I could watch this movie. :::Shudder::: I would love to hear your thoughts after you see it, though! You'll have to post how the movie compares to the book and how they handle the subject matter.
> 
> EllenR


Ryan Gosling was supposed to play the father character which some people were questioning, saying he looked too young. He showed up three days before filming, having gained 20 pounds and he had grown a beard. Peter Jackson fired him on the spot citing "creative differences." Mark Wahlberg was hired for the role.

L


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society. I'm am loving it so far. I'm already disappointed that it's a short book.

Last night I started and finished If I Stay, another short book but really good. I finished it at 3:15 am. I'm tired today but it was worth it.



Melissa


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie said:


> I blogged about historical accuracy over at the Macaronis today. Please feel free to drop in and leave a comment. I couldn't get the stupid Shake 'n Bake off my mind, so I used my annoyed energy for something productive.
> 
> http://historicromance.wordpress.com/2009/06/23/historical-accuracy-why-it-matters/
> 
> Leslie


Just read it. Good work, Leslie.


----------



## VictoriaP

I finally caved & am working my way through the Stephanie Plum series. For those who kept telling me to stick with the first book past the sample, I did have to go to B&N to take a look at the DTB; when I got to the scene with Grandma Mazur and the chicken, I had my first laugh out loud moment. 

Currently on:



One rant--too pricey! $7.99 for most of the early books (all in paperback at this point)? That's one greedy publisher and I'm not really happy about supporting them. I understand Fearless Fourteen is still at $15+ for the K version a year after release as well. 

And before I get any further, I better go find out what the deal is with the non numbered ones and where they fit in the series so I don't get too far out of order.....


----------



## danfan

VictoriaP said:


> I finally caved & am working my way through the Stephanie Plum series. For those who kept telling me to stick with the first book past the sample, I did have to go to B&N to take a look at the DTB; when I got to the scene with Grandma Mazur and the chicken, I had my first laugh out loud moment.
> 
> One rant--too pricey! $7.99 for most of the early books (all in paperback at this point)? That's one greedy publisher and I'm not really happy about supporting them. I understand Fearless Fourteen is still at $15+ for the K version a year after release as well.


I want to read these but the price is too high on the older books. I keep seeing them in local bookstores for a few dollars less, so I just won't do it.

Currently reading Thumper's It's Not About The Cookies


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> Just read it. Good work, Leslie.


Thank you! I had fun writing it.

L


----------



## Jaasy




----------



## vsch

A Horse Boy: A Father's Quest to Heal His Son

It's about a young boy with autism who is greatly touched by horses. His parents take him to Mongolia to ride horses as they visit healers and Shamen in hopes of a cure for the boy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Although I wasn't crazy of Neverwhere, I decided to give Neil Gaimen another try. This one has just been started and it's moving at a nivce pace.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

I am currently reading Elfhunter by C. S. Marks.



I like it a lot thus far.
It started a little slow - but that was only for a few pages.
Now it is really going.

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm reading dtb's for a while.  

Just finished Comback by Dick Francis and now reading Dave Barry Slept Here.


----------



## koolmnbv

Just Started Kane and Abel

Kane and Abel



Forster reccommended this to my mom a while back in a different thread and she loved it. My mom and I share a Kindle account so it's in my archive. Since she liked it so much I am going to read it now.

Edit: I don't know why the linkmaker posted the book cover image as a red X ..The link does work though so if anyone clicks on it they will go to amazon to the book.


----------



## bailey

Just finished 


Loved, loved, loved it! Highly recommended.

Started 

Not into it far enough to know. Starts out well, though, so I have high hopes.


----------



## NogDog

After reading the sample, I just finished downloading:


----------



## Leslie

I tried to read *Soul Survivor* and made it to two chapter two, but the writing is so pedestrian, I don't know if I will make it any further. I want to because I am interested in the story, but just the little bit I read was a chore. Someone tell me if it gets better.

Meanwhile, because I need a pick-me-up, I ordered Josh Lanyon's newest book which is getting great reviews. No picture of the cover at Amazon, but here's the link.

Somebody Killed His Editor: Holmes & Moriarity, Book 1

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That looks promising, Leslie. . . .thanks!  Sampled it.


----------



## RangerXenos

Am enjoying the next book in Tamora Pierce's The Immortals series. I wish they would Kindle more of her books.


----------



## Rhiathame

RangerXenos said:


> Am enjoying the next book in Tamora Pierce's The Immortals series. I wish they would Kindle more of her books.


Agreed...I click them monthly


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My Audible selection on the Kindle DX while I work is:



Eddings is not complete in Kindle format, but the Audible books are keen and kool.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## vikingwarrior22

I am reading Brendan Carroll's series  The Assassin Chronicles / The Red Cross of Gold book 3 along with Glenn Beck's  An Inconvenient Book and a book dealing with 2012 and also a couple of Gary Larsen books...vw


----------



## Neekeebee

N


----------



## Sanveann

In preparation for my iPhone ... which I hope will be here soon!


----------



## EllenR

NogDog said:


> After reading the sample, I just finished downloading:


NogDog, the description for this book compares it to Harry Potter. Would you say it was PG-13 or less in content? I'm considering it for my 11- and 15-year-old kids.

I am currently reading:



EllenR


----------



## Forster

NogDog said:


> After reading the sample, I just finished downloading:


That one is next up for me as well despite my trepidations that the series will be a long time in getting finished. The fellow's blog on when his next book will be out are not encouraging.

Currently almost done slogging through Good Omens and then I'll finish up on Inside Delta Force. Hasn't been a productive week or two of reading for me. I'm hoping The Name of the Wind will engage me.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

One of my first purchases. Can't put it down, now that I've started it....


----------



## NogDog

Regarding _Name of the Wind_:


EllenR said:


> NogDog, the description for this book compares it to Harry Potter. Would you say it was PG-13 or less in content? I'm considering it for my 11- and 15-year-old kids.
> ...
> EllenR


I'm only a couple chapters beyond the sample text, so that's maybe 10% or so (planning on reading it while on a 4-day vacation this weekend). So far I've not run into anything in it that would not be suitable for teens: some violence but not particularly graphic, no profanity to speak of (some taking of fictional gods' names in vain) and nothing sexual other than a couple vaguely suggestive bits. But of course the caveat here is that I don't know what will be in the remaining 90%, but my sense so far is that at worst it would be PG13-like.

The main character appears to be somewhere in his twenties, though it's been vague so far as to his actual age; so in that respect it's not like Harry Potter, and overall it seems written more for adults than for "young adults" -- not that that has anything to do in my mind as to whether young teens would appreciate and enjoy it, just a bit more info to help you get an idea what it's like (at least through my eyes [geez, I tend to use parentheses too much some times, I think]).


----------



## melissaj323

its a cute read

**and a freebie**


----------



## EllenR

Currently reading:



EllenR


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:


This was another great Epic novel by Our own Stacey Cochran.

I'm currently reading:


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Hey JP,
I just finished that!  I liked it, except for one rather glaring discrepancy.  I hope you enjoy it too!


----------



## Sporadic

Scanned it with a flatbed scanner for use on my Kindle

I think it turned out pretty well.

http://twitpic.com/831sy


----------



## sjc

Leslie:  Replied to your blog (well done).
Bailey:  Downloaded sample of Whispering in the Dark.


----------



## suicidepact

Sporadic, were the processes to get it to the Kindle? OCR to PDF to AZW?


----------



## ladyknight33

Currently reading I think I am 22% complete 


Just finished


----------



## Dori

I am reading a DTB,  Boo Who by Rene Cutteridge.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I wonder where Lena Matthews got those cover images Or is she not an indie?

I went through similar issues trying to get a cover for "Wrong Number."


----------



## Sporadic

suicidepact said:


> Sporadic, were the processes to get it to the Kindle? OCR to PDF to AZW?


OCR (ABBYY FineReader 9) -> .DOC -> .MOBI (with Mobipocket Creator)

In MS Word, I had to go from the bottom up and center the images/text that needed to be centered, fix a few spacing issues (some pages were only half full) and remove the larger letter at the beginning of each chapter (since the sentence was starting below it instead of next)


----------



## ladyknight33

Dave Dykema said:


> I wonder where Lena Matthews got those cover images Or is she not an indie?


I don't know if she is but Dave I finished Wrong Number last week. Wasn't expecting the ending but I did enjoy the book. Stalker is in my TBR list.


----------



## Anne

Carol Hanrahan said:


> One of my first purchases. Can't put it down, now that I've started it....


I have this book. It sounds like I should move it up on my TBR list.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Anne said:


> I have this book. It sounds like I should move it up on my TBR list.


Definitely.


----------



## LisaW.

This is the final book in the _Dragon Slippers trilogy_ by Jessica Day George. It's preceded by Dragon Slippers (2007) and Dragon Flight (200. This book isn't available on kindle yet, so it's from the library. Admittedly, I probably wouldn't buy it on my kindle even if it was available. While I've enjoyed this series, I doubt I'll ever reread the books - and if I don't plan on rereading a book, I usually won't buy it.


----------



## koolmnbv

Dori said:


> I am reading a DTB, Boo Who by Rene Cutteridge.


How do you like this??


----------



## MineKinder

I am reading "The Help" on my K2, and loving every page of it!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Help-ebook/dp/B001PYO3GC/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I234TH0ILEE6O8&colid=3IZQP7A7XD71N


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> Leslie: Replied to your blog (well done).
> Bailey: Downloaded sample of Whispering in the Dark.


Thanks!


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished. It was great!

About to start ( I think ).


----------



## thresel

Birds Without Wings It's about the colapse of the Ottoman Empire and reads like poetry. I am savoring it.


----------



## kindlevixen

and


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

This was a book of 5 short horror stories. I thought it was OK.

I am now reading a book I downloaded many months ago and decided to read it:


----------



## Aravis60

melissaj323 said:


> Just finished. It was great!


This is one of my favorites! Have you started Belong to Me yet? A friend lent me her copy of Love Walked In, and as soon as I finished it, I had to get Belong to Me on my kindle. I can't seem to find it on the link-maker, though.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm reading in DTB, it's not available on kindle.


----------



## Neekeebee

has been on my TBR list for a while. Sounds like I should move it up!

Currently reading . I'm enjoying the Pendragon series very much.

N


----------



## koolmnbv

jpmorgan49 said:


> .
> 
> I am now reading a book I downloaded many months ago and decided to read it:


I downloaded this book for free a while back and it has been on my TBR list ever since. Please let me know how you like it


----------



## meljackson

I need to read this one. I read Belong to Me and loved it!

Melissa



melissaj323 said:


> Just finished. It was great!


----------



## melissaj323

Aravis60 said:


> This is one of my favorites! Have you started Belong to Me yet? A friend lent me her copy of Love Walked In, and as soon as I finished it, I had to get Belong to Me on my kindle. I can't seem to find it on the link-maker, though.


Yes as soon as I was done reading Love Walked In, I hurriedly ran to my kindle to purchase Belong to me! (i was reading Love Walked In, in dtb, b/c I was lounging in the pool all day and didn't want to worry about K2 getting wet!)


----------



## lmk2045

Summer King - Book 4 of the Dresden Files by Jim Butcher
Darkness Within by Steven Pajak


----------



## AppleHeart

Now reading on Kindle  after re-reading the previous 8 Myron Bolitar DTBs a few days ago.

Next on Kindle will be DEAD BALL by Michael Balkind. Can't find the link to this.

and then it will be 

and 

and 

Next for DTB will be one from the gargantuan TBR mountain: Leer 'Lolita' En Teheran / Reading Lolita In Teheran (Spanish Edition) Can't find the English edition so had to use this link. 

ebc


----------



## Ann in Arlington




----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I am really enjoying this, and I must say, I didn't think it was going to appeal to me at all. And I smile at everyone in the house and tell them I'm reading a book that cost me nothing!


----------



## suicidepact

I just started:


which the link-maker can't find a Kindle link for, but I am reading on the Kindle. I'm also about to start:


----------



## patrisha w.

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I am really enjoying this, and I must say, I didn't think it was going to appeal to me at all. And I smile at everyone in the house and tell them I'm reading a book that cost me nothing!


 BUT since you are enjoying the first Temeraire book, I KNOW you want to read the next ones! I LOVED this series and was sad when it ended..

patrisha


----------



## kari

I just finished reading Waiting for Spring by RJ Keller. I read it very quickly after stalling out on Wicked for what seems like months (am still only 20% into it). I got really attached to the characters in Waiting for Spring and hated to see it end.


----------



## Bren S.

I am reading


I am really enjoying it so far


----------



## lynninva

Finally started on this after reading many good reviews:



I'm hooked - took a break to see what is going on here, but now have to get back to the book.


----------



## mlewis78

lynninva said:


> Finally started on this after reading many good reviews:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hooked - took a break to see what is going on here, but now have to get back to the book.


I'm liking this too. Am a bit more than half-way in. It did take me a while to get into it. Haven't read fiction about relationships and such in years. (The book is more than that, but just had to mention that aspect.)


----------



## RangerXenos

I'm about halfway through, and am enjoying it. Yet another series to read now...


----------



## RangerXenos

melissaj323 said:


> Just finished. It was great!


I loved this book -- there is a sequel, in case you didn't know!


----------



## Meemo

AppleHeart said:


> Now reading on Kindle  after re-reading the previous 8 Myron Bolitar DTBs a few days ago.


I just put the first 3 books in that series on the "I want to read this on Kindle" thread. Because I want to read them on Kindle!!!


----------



## koolmnbv

Sugar said:


> I am reading
> 
> 
> I am really enjoying it so far


These are such fun books! I can laugh just thinking about them. There is a Stephanie Plum thread around here somewhere. Everyone has ideas for casting in the movie. Its a fun thread. After you get to know the characters a bit more I am sure you will have some of your own ideas! Hope you like those books.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

patrisha #150 said:


> BUT since you are enjoying the first Temeraire book, I KNOW you want to read the next ones! I LOVED this series and was sad when it ended..
> 
> patrisha


Yes, this COULD be a problem......


----------



## Leslie

Believe it or not, I just started a DTB book...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie said:


> Believe it or not, I just started a DTB book...


Turncoat! (he he ) only kidding. I have a few of those old fashion thingies laying all about screaming for me to put the DX down and turn a page.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee

Not what I expected. I can't seem to put it down. It's really really good. 
I'm also still working on a DTB. 
deb


----------



## sixnsolid

Just finished



and started



Two of my daughters are reading this with me


----------



## kari

Okay, I finally decided I'm reading this one now --


----------



## Leslie

I sampled this this morning, bought the book and can't stop reading. It's that good.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Just started reading this one today. I have high hopes for this book. But so far it looks like it's going to be a terrific read.


----------



## Figment

Still working my way through Terry Pratchett.

I have finished the Rincewind Novels (The Color of Magic, The Light Fantastic, Sourcery, Eric, and The Last Continent) and have moved on to the Witches Novels, where I have completed Equal Rites and Wyrd Sisters. I'm about 25% into Witches Abroad.

I am truly enjoying myself


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I just finsihed Oxygen and enjoyed it and am now reading


----------



## chefsuzyq

I went to the library yesterday and picked up 3 new books--I'm reading Scarecrow by Michael Connely and on my kindle I'm reading Dead Man's Rain--so far both are great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_Skin and Bone_ by Kathryn Fox. Set in Sydney, Australia. This one features a female homicide detective. . . . .she mentioned Hugh Jackman in passing.  She has two others featuring a forensic physician in the same area.


----------



## middlechild

Recently finished and loved:



Presently reading:


----------



## Chad Winters

Ann in Arlington said:


> _Skin and Bone_ by Kathryn Fox. Set in Sydney, Australia. This one features a female homicide detective. . . . .she mentioned Hugh Jackman in passing.  She has two others featuring a forensic physician in the same area.


Too bad its not set in Hibbing!!


----------



## Neekeebee

Reading a couple of our very own KB member-authors:

 and 

N


----------



## RangerXenos

Hard copy from the library, not available on Kindle.


----------



## koolmnbv

I am still on Kane and Abel. I seem to be going through this VERY abnormally slowly. It is good and I enjoy reading it so I can't understand why it has taken me forever to read but at least bright side is I have got to stick in the story with these characters longer.


----------



## Leslie

A friend at the Free Clinic recommended this one to me. I sampled and bought it last night. So far it's very good (obviously, if I bought it!)



A recently widowed American food writer finds solace and love-and the most inspiring food she's ever encountered-during a visit to China in Mones's sumptuous latest. Still reeling from husband Matt's accidental death a year ago, food writer Maggie McElroy is flummoxed when a paternity claim is filed against Matt's estate from Beijing, where he sometimes traveled for business. Before Maggie embarks on the obligatory trip to investigate, her editor assigns her a profile on Sam Liang, a half-Chinese American chef living in Beijing who is about to enter a prestigious cooking competition. Sam's old-school recipes and history lessons of high Chinese cuisine kick-start Maggie's dulled passion for food and help her let go of her grief, even as she learns of Matt's Beijing bed hopping. Though the narrative can get bogged down in the minutiae of Chinese culinary history (filtered through the experiences of Sam's family), Mones's descriptions of fine cuisine are tantalizing, and her protagonist's quest is bracing and unburdened by melodrama. Early in her visit, Maggie scoffs at the idea that "food can heal the human heart." Mones smartly proves her wrong.


----------



## NogDog

I recently finished _The Name of the Wind_. It was well-written and quite interesting. My only complaint is that it is apparently the first in a series, and ends rather abruptly with what amounts to a cliff-hanger; so it's hard for me to strongly recommend it until the sequel(s) are available.


I am now reading _Old Man's War_ by John Scalzi, which seems to be well-written -- somewhat in the style of Heinlein -- and has been an enjoyable read so far.


----------



## russr19

Absolute Power by David Baldacci


----------



## Chad Winters

NogDog said:


> I recently finished _The Name of the Wind_. It was well-written and quite interesting. My only complaint is that it is apparently the first in a series, and ends rather abruptly with what amounts to a cliff-hanger; so it's hard for me to strongly recommend it until the sequel(s) are available.
> 
> 
> I am now reading _Old Man's War_ by John Scalzi, which seems to be well-written -- somewhat in the style of Heinlein -- and has been an enjoyable read so far.


I bought Name of the Wind and will read soon....

Love Scalzi!!
The 2 last books in the series were really interesting. He wrote the same events but each book was a different character's perspective and it worked really well without seeming like he couldn't come up with a new story.


----------



## MB

I just downloaded  Back Roads it was on Oprah's Book Club, only read a few pages so far and not too sure its for me.  But said on another site that just finished The Help by Kathryn Stockett.... it was wonderful would really recommend!


----------



## Christina

Leslie said:


> A friend at the Free Clinic recommended this one to me. I sampled and bought it last night. So far it's very good (obviously, if I bought it!)
> 
> 
> 
> A recently widowed American food writer finds solace and love-and the most inspiring food she's ever encountered-during a visit to China in Mones's sumptuous latest. Still reeling from husband Matt's accidental death a year ago, food writer Maggie McElroy is flummoxed when a paternity claim is filed against Matt's estate from Beijing, where he sometimes traveled for business. Before Maggie embarks on the obligatory trip to investigate, her editor assigns her a profile on Sam Liang, a half-Chinese American chef living in Beijing who is about to enter a prestigious cooking competition. Sam's old-school recipes and history lessons of high Chinese cuisine kick-start Maggie's dulled passion for food and help her let go of her grief, even as she learns of Matt's Beijing bed hopping. Though the narrative can get bogged down in the minutiae of Chinese culinary history (filtered through the experiences of Sam's family), Mones's descriptions of fine cuisine are tantalizing, and her protagonist's quest is bracing and unburdened by melodrama. Early in her visit, Maggie scoffs at the idea that "food can heal the human heart." Mones smartly proves her wrong.


I loved that book! I also enjoyed Cup of Light, and I just now purchased Lost in Translation for my next read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Too bad its not set in Hibbing!!


Yes, Chad, that would make it perfect. (There are many mysteries set in Minnesota, but they mostly stay in the south....)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Christina said:


> I loved that book! I also enjoyed Cup of Light, and I just now purchased Lost in Translation for my next read.


Thanks for the recommendation. I am enjoying it very much.

L


----------



## Scheherazade

I just started this and it's impossible to put down! It's really good and only $1.24... I can't recommend it enough, though I'm only 17% in so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scheherazade said:


> I just started this and it's impossible to put down! It's really good and only $1.24... I can't recommend it enough, though I'm only 17% in so far.


And I read that and found it only o.k. My copy had bad formatting. . .no paragraph indents which made it really hard to read. And I found the jumping between characters initially confusing. . .though he does a good job of keeping you guessing as to who's a good guy and who's a bad guy. Problem is he also keeps you guessing as to who is a major character and who isn't. And I got really tired of reading about Dr. Pepper. . . .I wonder if he got paid to mention it so often. LOL! I guess it's probably worth $1.24 but I've read better. _My Opinion Only, of course. . ._


----------



## MB

Leslie said:


> That was my opinion when I read both of those, back in the pre-Kindle days.
> 
> L


I loved that book The Mermaid Chair, keep reading its a little weird but good


----------



## Rhiathame

It is available in Kindle format but for some reason the link maker can't find it.


----------



## jrector

I just discovered a bunch of old Charles Willeford noir novels on the kindle for a buck...  I started with The Pick Up, and now I'm in heaven.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm reading a paperback biography of the late Edward Pawley, who was the star of Radio's Big Time and was also in movies and on stage








. I think it's self published by the author, but my husband and I are enjoying it as we met Mr. Pawley in his retirement. (By coincidence, TCM showed G-Men starring James Cagney and 9th-billed Edward Pawley just Friday night!)

Also reading our own Al Past's _Distant Cousin_, enjoying that:
.

Betsy


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished 

and am starting Paper Moon by the same author

based on Leslie's, I believe (?) recommendation and write up.

The Boy I Love was excellent and looking forward to Paper Moon

Juanita


----------



## Scheherazade

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I read that and found it only o.k. My copy had bad formatting. . .no paragraph indents which made it really hard to read.


Yeah, mine doesn't have any indents either, but I'm managing somehow. It is a bit odd the swapping back and forth but I've always liked movies that do it, so I'm kinda keeping track. It's funny with the characters though, at first I was all disappointed about reading Ned's story and wanting to get back to Tom, then it got to the point I wanted to read about Ned and got slightly annoyed when it jumped back to Tom. Either way I can blame it on not getting any sleep last night ><


----------



## Leslie

JCBeam said:


> Just finished
> 
> and am starting Paper Moon by the same author
> 
> based on Leslie's, I believe (?) recommendation and write up.
> 
> The Boy I Love was excellent and looking forward to Paper Moon
> 
> Juanita


Juanita, yes, I read both of those and loved them. I actually liked *Paper Moon* a tad bit more than *The Boy I Love *but really, we are talking micromillimeters of difference. They are both excellent.

I am so glad to know you have have read (are reading) both on my recommendation and enjoying them. That makes me really happy! Thanks for letting all of us know.

L


----------



## Leslie

PS, here's a link for *Paper Moon* for anyone who is interested.



And a link to the review I wrote:

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2009/04/23/review-paper-moon-by-marion-husband/


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Just finished  I really enjoyed it, read in 36 hours.

Now reading


----------



## Rasputina

ok K



in DTB



Finished them both and they were excellent.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just started:



Judge is still out.

Just finished and highly recommended:

Lost on Planet China http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Planet-China-Understand-Comfortable/dp/B00139VUS8/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So many books, so little time!  I love seeing what people are reading!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I've started reading Stieg Larsson:



It's very good. The hardcover book coming out this month is a sequel, or at least that's what I heard on a radio program yesterday. I'm reading on kindle, but the link-maker didn't have it, so I posted the hard-cover. It's out in paperback and is a bestseller.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. (I couldn't find the link on the link-maker).


----------



## ladyknight33

just finished


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I just started this and can hardly put it down:



I leave tomorrow for Yosemite, backpacking, and can't take my Kindle with me, even to leave in the car, as I don't want it to be exposed to such temperature extremes. So I'll have to wait till I get back to finish it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Carolyn, I envy you the Yosemite trip. Not the backpacking, but just being there. It brings back fond memories which I captured in


Spoiler



The Jade Owl


, where I call it Eden Valley and there's a scene on mirror lake from Inspiration Point with El Capitan in all his magnificence. Ah. Heaven be with you in that place of God's rich spirit.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jrector

I just picked up 4 old Charles Willeford books from the Gold Medal days...  'Honey Gal', 'The High Priest of California', 'Wild WIves', and 'Pick Up'.

Can't wait to dive it.


----------



## sjc

Well worth 1.99


----------



## sjc

*jrector:* I will admit it: I am a big baby. If I get the book THE GROVE, will I be scared sh#$less? I like to sleep, don't want to do so with my eyes wide open. After the movie the Exorcist, I slept with the light on for a week.

SO...scary, can't sleep scary...or riveting scary but can sleep?


----------



## mlewis78

sjc said:


> Well worth 1.99


Thanks for the idea. I just purchased it after I read your note.


----------



## Anne

sjc said:


> Well worth 1.99


Thanks I just purchased it. It has a lot of good reviews.


----------



## harfner

Just finishing up _Nation_, by Terry Pratchett. It was decent, but a little confusing in places.


----------



## Dave Dykema

"Blaze" by Richard Bachman/Stephen King.

It's not at all what I expected, but I am enjoying it. It reads very fast.


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading Lying With Strangers. It's pretty good. I think I have it all figured out but we'll see. 



Melissa


----------



## Cindy416

I'm reading _The Spell of the Tiger_ by Sy Montgomery. I'm fascinated with tigers, and the ones that live in the Sundarbans are particularly interesting to me. (I saw a tv show about the man-eaters of the Sundarbans, and when I found this book in a Kindle edition, I had to have it.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_The Land of Mist_ by Conan Doyle. Novel about spritualism in the late 1800's. A little weird formatting in the first page or two -- I think whole lines got lost -- but it's been fine since. It's the Feedbooks edition.

In paper, I'm also reading _Iceland's Bell_ by Halldor Laxness. A sort of modern Icelandic saga about the land in the 1600's to 1700's. I'm not really far enough into it yet to know exactly what the time frame is, but it's during the time of Danish rule and the end of the Althing -- their ancient parliament. I'm reading it in translation; knew a few conversational phrases when we lived there 20 years ago but have forgotten most of them. . . . .


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished reading:


I thought this was an excellent book, I highly reccommend it.

I'm now reading:


----------



## meljackson

meljackson said:


> I'm reading Lying With Strangers. It's pretty good. I think I have it all figured out but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa


Just wanted to say I so did NOT have this figured out. Good book!

Melissa


----------



## LauraB

Finished A Short History of Women  , a very good book, one of the best I've read in a long time. I liked it better then I liked The Help. Now reading Team of Rivals  . I couldn't decide between Team of Rivals or Founding Brothers, which really seems interesting, but I've already bought Team, so I'm reading it.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished Elfhunter by C.S. Marks.

I enjoyed this book quite a bit.

But......

I would make the following observations:
The next two books are NOT available for the Kindle.
The next two books are available on Amazon as (paperback).
The next two books are discounted to *over* $20 each for paperback.
Far more established authors works are under $10 for paperback.
I would have to think many months before considering shelling out $23 and $21 for anyone's paperback book.

I am sorry to seem negative....
I _really did enjoy_ the first book, which by the way is still available for $.99 on Amazon now in July.
C.S. Marks did a nice job of dropping in and telling us about the great pricing on that first book.
And promptly dissappeared.
Hopefully she is Kindleizing the other two books.
But I will not purchase them for the kind of cost that the paperbacks are asking.
There are too many terrific authors here on KB alone with works that scream to be read for less.
And there are too many established authors with hardback copies out there that cost much less for the Kindle work.

Too bad, I liked the work. It WAS a long book (get your money's worth in volume).

Just sayin......

Since originally posting this I have heard from C.S. Marks that she is in the process of Kindleizing her second and third books and expects the Kindle versions to be closer in price to this first work. Nice to hear.


----------



## Avalon3

I thought it appropriate to read "4th of July" on July 4th. It was a good read. I started it on July 4th and finished it on the 5th.


----------



## RangerXenos

Reading the last in this quartet; as always with Tamora Pierce's books, I am really enjoying it. From the library, not on Kindle.


----------



## Silver

Now I remember why I've avoided this thread for some time. I just downloaded another half dozen samples. With 11 pages of books on my K still to be read I vowed to finish at least 10 or 15 books before sampling or buying more. Vows are really hard to keep around this group! 

So, for my own current read...



This is the link to the hard copy on Amazon. Cory Doctorow has a problem with DRM, and won't allow his books to be Kindleized. However, he offers it as a free download on his site. I downloaded, sent it for conversion and put it on my K.

http://craphound.com/littlebrother/download/

It's a fabulous book which will surely have special appeal for YA's (the protagonist is 17 years old), gamers and techie-types. Um, and me - none of the above.


----------



## Guest

I just read "The Heroin Diaries: A Year in the Life of a Shattered Rock Star" by Nikki Sixx and really liked it.

_--added link. Betsy_

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Have finally started Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb.
And thus far I like it a lot. Reads well.



Just sayin....


----------



## Scheherazade

harfner said:


> Just finishing up _Nation_, by Terry Pratchett. It was decent, but a little confusing in places.


I really enjoyed Nation. It's a fun coming of age story that I think could become one of those beloved children's books if he just got some better advertising for it. I didn't even know it was out for the longest time and even then I couldn't find it when I went to any of the B&Ms near my house. Finally found it buried at Books-a-Million in some odd section that didn't make any sense. This was the last DTB I read before I got my Kindle! In fact I was halfway done with it when I got my Kindle then turned around and bought it to reread on that. So it's technically the first book I read on it too!


----------



## Chloista

I second Red's nomination -- TEAM OF RIVALS -- about Lincoln's cabinet and the way he dealt with so many ambitious and diverse personalities is an excellent book!  For the history lovers out there, you would really enjoy this one.


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Just now finished: . I had a problem with Laris through most of the book and almost put it down because of it. I'm glad I didn't. The last third of the book definitely made struggling through much of the first 2/3s well worth the journey. The narrative style took a little getting used to, but once I knew what to expect, it did not distract me from the story.

During a break, I listened to: , which I loved. I may be a bit bias though, as I've not read a book by T. Brooks I haven't liked.

Starting:  on audio and  in DTB format. I'm not sure this one is on Kindle yet, but the first one is (which was great)...

Tanner


----------



## lmk2045

Aravis60 said:


> I'm reading The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. (I couldn't find the link on the link-maker).


From my personal experience, I have to warn you not to read HHGTTG or any of the other books in the series in public. You will laugh aloud and embarrass yourself.

I had three embarrassing incidents on my way to work on public transit when I was reading the series in paperback. After the third incident, I finished the last two books at home.

The first was on a crowded bus on my way to work and I tried to suppress my laughter to the point I was in tears. Of course, the more I tried to suppress the laughter, the more I wanted to laugh. It was a very painful experience.

The second incident I could not stop myself from briefly laughing aloud. The man sitting next to me gave me a very strange look and must have thought I was nuts.

The final incident, I just cracked up laughing and the two men sitting across from me had read the series and understood why I was laughing.

I had the paperback books and people could see the titles. I cannot imagine what it would look like, if you were reading on a Kindle.

I was tempted to buy the series for my Kindle, but decided against it.

Lauren


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I found this to be an excellent, exciting, fast reading book for "teens" of all ages....

I'm now reading:


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished 

THANKS AGAIN LESLIE! Wonderful, wonderful book!!!

and just started
 which I am enjoying as well!


----------



## Leslie

JCBeam said:


> Just finished
> 
> THANKS AGAIN LESLIE! Wonderful, wonderful book!!!


Wasn't it wonderful? I loved the ending which I thought was absolutely perfect. I came to love Bobby so much, too, and I didn't like him at all at the beginning.

Okay, I won't spoil it for anyone else. Read this book!

L


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm about 1/3 through "I Am The Messenger" by Markus Zusak. Great book!
I loved "The Book Thief" and am now convinced I'd pay good money to read a shopping list of his.


----------



## drenee

I have decided to finish up some DTBs I've got laying around.  I have tried to read 10 or 12 books on my K and just can't seem to get into anything right now.  So finishing up some  partially read books that I'm already invested in seems to be the right choice for me now.  I have went through the last few pages and sent myself some samples.  Thanks, everyone.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Enjoying both!


----------



## Steph H

I recently finished reading the first 8 (of 9) of the Nightside series by Simon Green. While not *like* the Harry Dresden series by Jim Butcher, exactly, if you like Dresden, you'll probably like Nightside. Lots of comparisons in the reviews. The series starts with Something From the Nightside:



I haven't read the 9th one yet, price is too high (near $15) so I'll patiently wait for it to come down while I move on to other stuff. Which will probably next be Cherry Bomb, the latest in the Jack Daniels series by J.A. Konrath, just released on Tuesday, July 7 at $9.99 (yay for a book that doesn't start at $15 or higher and make us wait for it to come down!).


----------



## pidgeon92

Almost done with The Pillars of the Earth.... It is a boatload of pages, and it's been at least two weeks already....



As soon as it is done, I'm going to start the sequel....


----------



## Leslie

I started this today. There are many parts that are laugh out loud funny, which I never expected. It's also eye opening as to what it meant to be a royal in 1893. This was recommended on another thread. It only cost $1.25 and I am glad I bought it.

Secret Memoirs: The Court of Royal Saxony 1891-1902: The Story of Louise, Crown Princess


----------



## drenee

I started this one today also while I was eating my lunch.  I'm still on the very beginning where the author is explaining.  I'm very anxious to get to the meat of the book. 
Thanks, Leslie.
deb


----------



## jaspertyler

On audio:



I had just finished One Second After which scared me quite a bit!

On Kindle:



DTB:


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> I started this today. There are many parts that are laugh out loud funny, which I never expected. It's also eye opening as to what it meant to be a royal in 1893. This was recommended on another thread. It only cost $1.25 and I am glad I bought it.
> 
> Secret Memoirs: The Court of Royal Saxony 1891-1902: The Story of Louise, Crown Princess


Thanks I am going to buy this one. It sounds good and for $1.25 it not a bad price.


----------



## kindlevixen




----------



## Ann in Arlington

_The Jade Owl_ by Edward C. Patterson. . . . .anyone ever heard of him? 

(I'm not far in but am already impressed: the Kindle Book has a MAP! (Yes, I am easily amused!) I may have to put the book on my DX so I can see it better -- wonder if there are other illustrations throughout?)


----------



## erskinelake

Sentence of Marriage - free on Smashwords.  Good book..am buying the other two in the series..$1.99 each but 50% off sale in July so they'll only cost me $1.00 each..good read for that price!!


----------



## Anne

erskinelake said:


> Sentence of Marriage - free on Smashwords. Good book..am buying the other two in the series..$1.99 each but 50% off sale in July so they'll only cost me $1.00 each..good read for that price!!


Thanks I just downloaded it. I will buy the other two for $1.00 each also


----------



## Rasputina




----------



## meljackson

Just started The Horse Boy. Not far enough in to see if it's great but it has good reviews.



Melissa


----------



## danfan

I just finished The Road. It took me a good while to get into it. EOTW is my fave genre so I expected to get into it immediately but the style and lack of chapters threw me for a while.



Just started The Pillars of the Earth and enjoying so far.


----------



## erskinelake

Anne said:


> Thanks I just downloaded it. I will buy the other two for $1.00 each also


I would start reading the 1st part and see if you get into it. For me it started slow but then I got into it wanting to see what happens next. I'm enjoying the second of the 3 part series. Then I just saw she has a 4th book out on Lulu that is a continuation but don't read what it's about until you finish the 1st book..LOL!! I don't want it to spoil the 1st read for you. Send me a PM and let me know what you think.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am currently rereading the Harry Potter series, in order, back to back....in anticipation of the movie and to refresh my memory and love of the books!!!


----------



## imon32red

sherylb said:


> Fred3: Clive Cussler is good, but IMHO his early works are the best, which unfortunately are not out in Kindle version yet.
> 
> Sheryl


Clive Cussler fan here too. I believe that I have read all of his books up until he started co-authoring them. I agree that his older books were best with the exception of Atlantis Found. Atlantis found and Inca Gold were my two overall Cussler favorites.


----------



## NogDog

Recently finished (because it was free) and found to be rather ho-hum and full of typos, apparently having been scanned and never proofread (I guess you get what you pay for):



Have now started what appears to be a fairly good book:



I've also recently started rereading in DTB version (no Kindle versions yet  ) Roger Zelazny's "Amber" series, which I do every year or two. (The following link is to the available omnibus edition of both series, whereas I'm reading separate, out of print books.)


----------



## mlewis78

Today I started reading *The 19th Wife*, a novel by David Ebershoff.


----------



## Rhiathame

Just started this series.


----------



## meljackson

mlewis78 said:


> Today I started reading *The 19th Wife*, a novel by David Ebershoff.


I finished this one awhile back. I really liked it.

Melissa


----------



## Cindy416

Rhiathame said:


> Just started this series.


Please let me know how you like the Kathy Reichs series. I bought the first book shortly before getting my K2, and so I haven't even started reading it. I LOVE "Bones," and don't see how the series can be as good as the tv show. I'm hoping it will be, though.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I really enjoy the Kathy Reichs novels.  I have read them all and they are all very good.  I do suggest reading them in order, there is a character building component.  I am also a fan of BONES, but the novels and TV Show are completely different, they are both excellent but different.
jp


----------



## melissaj323

I'm reading


----------



## Cindy416

jpmorgan49 said:


> I really enjoy the Kathy Reichs novels. I have read them all and they are all very good. I do suggest reading them in order, there is a character building component. I am also a fan of BONES, but the novels and TV Show are completely different, they are both excellent but different.
> jp


Thanks, JP. I'll do that. I love series in which the characters develop and build. I'll make a point to read the first Kathy Reichs book as soon as I can bring myself to read a DTB.


----------



## Rhiathame

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, JP. I'll do that. I love series in which the characters develop and build. I'll make a point to read the first Kathy Reichs book as soon as I can bring myself to read a DTB.


The first one is the one I linked. So no DTB required!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I had a busy weekend.
Friday I finished Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb. I had heard some buzz about this author but had never read her work. This is her first book - also first in the Assassin Trilogy. I was made available inexpensively. I picked it up and then shelved it for a couple of months. Just now read it. Liked it a lot. More professionally done that others I have read recently. I will pay more (the $6+ Amazon price) for the next book. Good writing and a terrific "idea" exploited well.


On Saturday I read the short thing The Huntress by Shiloh Walker. It was short. This piece is exactly why I have poor expectations of the current crop of vampire works. I think Shiloh is capable of good writing. And I think Shiloh can develop a story. But this piece reads as if it is strickly an excuse for discussing unbridled animal sex. And I hope that Shiloh did not intend this. But I can't excape the fact that that is about all that is here. Thankfully the pair were married before the "transition". I have now given this work more space than such a short item deserves.


On Sunday I read Regenerated by Carolyn Kephart. Now this is exactly what Shiloh should have aspired to. The work is very brief and yet a story was told. And a feeling conveyed. This is the work of a craftsperson. Yay.


I have now started Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke by Sierra Rose. A little clumsy getting started but so far it is entertaining and read well.


So I will read more by Robin Hobb.
Will not revisit anything by Shiloh Walker.
Love Carolyn Kephart (who is a member author here).
And am thusfar pleased with Sierra Rose.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Neekeebee

This has been on my TBR list for a long time, and now that I've started it, I can't put it down.

N


----------



## joanne29

I am reading



and just finished



which is an entertaining short story.

and also



which was one of the best books I have read in a while.


----------



## Leslie

I just started reading:










Here's the synosis:

Was his ex-lover really a twisted killer?

While cleaning out his dead ex-lover Ronnie's apartment, staid history professor Michael Dunn-Barten makes a grisly discovery--a mummified corpse in a trunk. Suddenly Michael must travel back 25 years to find answers by revisiting everybody who knew Ronnie. Back to the 1960s, back to the realization of his sexuality and the boy he loved. Back to the troubling time when his wife threw him out and his family disowned him. Back to uncover disturbing answers amidst drag queens and murky memories--and to reveal whether or not his first real love was truly a twisted killer. Drag Queen in the Court of Death is a taut thriller about a man who needs to face his past in order to forge a future. He must unravel a mystery that's a quarter century old--no matter how painful the truth may be.

The book isn't for sale at Amazon, but you can buy it for your Kindle from the publisher.

http://www.mlrbooks.com/ShowBook.php?book=DQCD0001

L


----------



## Meemo

Thought I was going to be starting Pillars of the Earth at the same time, but I'm all wrapped up in Bloody Mary. Should be starting Pillars tonight, though, especially since we're going to start a book klub/discussion for it.


----------



## Tippy




----------



## meljackson

It's pretty good!

Melissa


----------



## Tippy

Black Hills is very good -- am truly enjoying the book.  Living in the Black Hills made this book special to me.  I purchased a DTB for my dear SIL.  She's loving it too.


----------



## AnnaM

I just finished "To Kiss a Texan" (Jodi Thomas - historical romance) and "Shotgun Bride" (Linda Lael Miller).

<shameless self-promotion>

I write western romances, and my first is on Kindle ("Unbroken Hearts") for 99 cents. It is selling very well, and soon I'll add the sequel (90% complete).

</shameless self promotion>


----------



## telracs

I'm reading "Bad Astronomy."  Unfortunately, most of the info in it is not new to me, but the writing is pretty good and all in all, it's enjoyable.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading 
and


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

geoffthomas said:


> On Sunday I read Regenerated by Carolyn Kephart. Now this is exactly what Shiloh should have aspired to. The work is very brief and yet a story was told. And a feeling conveyed. This is the work of a craftsperson. Yay.


Fortunately, my Happy Dance is a thing of airy grace...or tries to be. 

Thank you so much, Geoff, for your praise of 'Regenerated.' Since others here might look askance at the curly-tailed cover, I'll give the story's first paragraph:

"No one ever really got to know a rashak, and Cela had never made an attempt. She patched them up and they paid her if they had money, giving exactly what her services were worth, neither more nor less. However much agony they might be in, they never showed it. Their flat wide-mouthed saurian faces remained stonily impassive even when the pain ebbed, and their gratitude was equally effusive."

I have four other short stories almost Kindle-ready. Readers are inspiring. 

Since you mentioned craft: I acquired my style from a lifetime of reading books famous in their day and forgotten now, one of which I'm currently re-enjoying. It was a huge best-seller in 1894, and few modern works can rival it for action, adventure and romance. Kindle has it for only 99 cents, an absolute steal!



Happy reading,

CK


----------



## telracs

Thanks Carolyn.  I've never read Prisoner of Zenda, so 99 cents is wonderful. And I liked your first paragraph, so I'm going to get your short story also.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

scarlet said:


> Thanks Carolyn. I've never read Prisoner of Zenda, so 99 cents is wonderful. And I liked your first paragraph, so I'm going to get your short story also.


I hope you enjoy both, Scarlet.  Many thanks for your interest in my work!

CK


----------



## Scheherazade

I'm finally getting around to The Ark.  It started a little bit rough for me but it picked up really quickly and I'm loving it.  I usually read fantasy, but between this and Uncubicled I might have found a new genre that I really enjoy.  I can't link it now cuz it's no longer in the store, but that's a good thing seeing as how he's got himself a publisher.  Now I just need to find some more good, fun action/suspense stuff along this vein.  Maybe I'll try Dan Brown's new one, but I'm finding so many great books from all this new talent that I'm almost not wanting to go with main stream titles just yet.


----------



## drenee

AnnaM said:


> I just finished "To Kiss a Texan" (Jodi Thomas - historical romance) and "Shotgun Bride" (Linda Lael Miller).
> 
> <shameless self-promotion>
> 
> I write western romances, and my first is on Kindle ("Unbroken Hearts") for 99 cents. It is selling very well, and soon I'll add the sequel (90% complete).
> 
> </shameless self promotion>


Anna, welcome to KindleBoards.

We have a place here where you can post your book and no one will think it's shameless self-promotion at all. There is a thread that gives the rules for authors who post their books. Please read it so you can take full advantage of what we have here, and get the best exposure for your book possible. (Sorry, I can't seem to find that thread to link it for you.)

Also, go to Introductions as tell all of our members about yourself. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,3.0.html

If you PM Leslie she will add your name to this list. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1819.0.html

Again, Welcome to the boards. I'm going to go look for your book now.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I'm reading  and 

Both are very good


----------



## AnnaM

Thanks drenee!


----------



## RangerXenos

Started this over the weekend. (On Kindle, but for some reason the Linkmaker isn't finding the Kindle version)


----------



## kari

I just finished this book - loved it, loved the characters. Excellent read.


----------



## koolmnbv

finished kane and abel by jefferey archer and am now re-reading it back to back. Idky but this hooked me, almost finished re-reading though.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

and still reading Lone Survivor which is an excellent book.


----------



## sixnsolid

I just finished Three Plums In One by Janet Evanovich (can't find the link on Amazon) and now I'm reading



It's the Kindle version, but I couldn't find the Amazon link


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just finished KB member Al Past's (Brassman's) Distant Cousin. Really enjoyed it and got wrapped up in the characters. Now I'm going to have to get the sequel, Distant Cousin (Repatriation).  And then the final book in the trilogy Distant Cousin (Reincarnation), I'm sure.

  

Betsy


----------



## telracs

I just finished "Bad Astronomy," and started "My Gun Has Bullets."


----------



## koolmnbv




----------



## joanne29

Just finished



It was amazing, and I recommend it to all.

Currently reading


----------



## geoffthomas

I finished Celtic Evil:A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers) by Sierra Rose.



I like the book. Worth the $1.00. But........
There were not many misspellings. There was some bad grammar. There was a lot of badly constructed sentances. This includes words repeated (why I don't know) and incorrect tense usage. 
Sierra MUST get real proofreading done in order to expect better sales. Terriffic story. Well-told, I thought. So, like with some other authors I was able to read to the end and pretty much ignore the bad stuff (or at least read through it with mild irritation). A poorer written book and I would have just stopped. Sierra is a member-author here at KB.

Am now reading Julius Caesar: A Brief Biography by Sig Rosenblum and am enjoying it. A short history text. Nice read.


----------



## Leslie

I finished Drag Queen in the Court of Death which was good -- not great, but still very readable. I would especially recommend it to people from Toronto since I think they would enjoy all the references to the city.

Then I was casting about for my next read...into the sample pile. First I read:



which I had read about in the Wall Street Journal and posted on the lunar landing thread. I was expecting to like this but the writing was so pedestrian, I wasn't sure I could plow through the whole book. Then, when I read, "The early chimpanzee's who went up in space," I threw up my hands in disgust. No way was I going to pay $9.99 for a book where the author or editor don't know their apostrophe rules!

Then I started reading:



which I had downloaded as a freebie (it is now $3.60). Meh, not too great...I read about 15% and it wasn't grabbing me. Back to the drawing board. I found this in my sample pile:










which CS had recommended a few weeks ago. I started reading and this seemed like third time is the charm. We'll see. It's from Smashwords and the sample I have is 50% of the book, so I have plenty of time to decide if I want to invest $5.00 to read the whole thing.

I'll keep you posted.

L


----------



## NogDog

I finally started reading this after having had the free download sitting on my Kindle for about 2 months. At about a quarter of the way through at this point, it's better than I was expecting -- not superlative, but certainly above average.


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie said:


> I finished Drag Queen in the Court of Death which was good -- not great, but still very readable. I would especially recommend it to people from Toronto since I think they would enjoy all the references to the city.
> 
> Then I was casting about for my next read...into the sample pile. First I read:
> 
> 
> 
> which I had read about in the Wall Street Journal and posted on the lunar landing thread. I was expecting to like this but the writing was so pedestrian, I wasn't sure I could plow through the whole book. Then, when I read, "The early chimpanzee's who went up in space," I threw up my hands in disgust. No way was I going to pay $9.99 for a book where the author or editor don't know their apostrophe rules!


Leslie, we see errors in a lot of kindle books. Don't you think that this was a kindle version problem rather than one created by the author or editor?

So far, this is the only kindle book about space exploration that I've purchased, but I have read several other samples.


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> Leslie, we see errors in a lot of kindle books. Don't you think that this was a kindle version problem rather than one created by the author or editor?


I don't think misuse of an apostrophe (making the word possessive instead of plural) would only happen in the Kindle edition. Plus, whenever he had dialog, he just wrote it like this:

George Low: "blah blah blah"
Chris Kraft: "blah blah blah"
Petrone: "blah blah blah"

What's with the colons? I felt like I was reading a screenplay!

Seriously, this is the sort of book that I usually buy and then get about halfway through. With the combination of tedious writing and usually way too much detail I lose interest and never finish. I think I have mentioned before that I have bookshelves full of books that still have the bookmarks stuck in the middle so I know of what I speak. LOL. With my Kindle, I am actually trying to break that habit (although I do have a few unfinished books, including *Waiter Rant* and *When I am Engulfed in Flames*) so I am being much more conscious of reading a sample and really thinking about whether I would finish the book, or not.

L


----------



## joanne29

Just finished


Very sad, but well written. I am a psychology major, so it was a must read for me. I learned a lot about survival from an abused child's perspective.

Now I am reading the sequel



So far it is just as wonderful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Have finished Sig's book on Caesar.
Enjoyed it a lot.



Now I am going back to Ed Patterson's book, the Jade Owl.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My very first Kindle book. (someone will have to teach me how to make the Amazon link from the book.


----------



## Leslie

For a link, see where it says Link-Maker up at the top of the screen? Click that and then follow the directions. Simple!

L


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> For a link, see where it says Link-Maker up at the top of the screen? Click that and then follow the directions. Simple!
> L


Or, use the one at the bottom of the page the same way!


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Or, use the one at the bottom of the page the same way!


Thanks for the reminder....I never think to look down there. LOL

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

But down there is also another button that begins with a "D"

Ed Patterson


----------



## Selcien

I'm 56% into The Hobbit. (Chapter 9), and I'm enjoying it so far.

I'm also 14% into Grimm's Fairy Tales (which I got from feedbooks.com) and so far the only story I've liked is 'The Dog and the Sparrow'.


----------



## Forster

Lets see busy week.

Finally finished:



I really enjoyed the 1st part of this book with the 1st person POV while he was training. The second part where he briefly touched on several of the missions was mildly interesting but IMO did drag on a bit.

Read this:



Took me a little bit to get into this book, but really wasn't too bad of a read, I will probably pick up the other two books in the trilogy.

Finished up several short stories:

  

I enjoyed all of these.

Started this one got about half way through.











I'm sorely disappointed, boring slow and I'm afraid I'm giving up on the series. Unfortunately I bought the latest book at the same time for $9.99  and I probably won't read it now. My son also read both of them he was kinda meh on both of them too and he said the last book is really short. He was a previous fan of the series too.

Also started this book and am about 3/4 of the way through it:



I've had it for a while and figured I'd give it a go. Don't like it but it's one of those books I've got to see through to the bitter end just so I can say I read it. It's fairly deep on the science/religious/human nature themes way light on the entertainment value.


----------



## Leslie

Gah, that Nurse Jackie thing...I read 3 pages and thought is was disgusting and gave up. 

As for "reading through to the bitter end"... I gave up on that years ago. Life is too short and there is too much to read to plow through stuff I can't stand, no matter what other people say about it.

L


----------



## vsch

Just finished The Reader.  Thought it was awful...sure hope people enjoyed the movie more.


----------



## Forster

Leslie said:


> Gah, that Nurse Jackie thing...I read 3 pages and thought is was disgusting and gave up.
> 
> As for "reading through to the bitter end"... I gave up on that years ago. Life is too short and there is too much to read to plow through stuff I can't stand, no matter what other people say about it.
> 
> L


I didn't mind the Nurse Jackie thing, a little different reading the script so to speak, but IMO it was okay and didn't take long at all to get through.

As far as the Canticle goes, yeah I should probably just quit it, not like I don't have a huge backlog to get to. With all the glowing reviews it seems like I should be enjoying it more. 99% of my reading is for pleasure and entertainment, if it enlightens me during the process, well and good but it darn well better entertain me.


----------



## telracs

The problem I'm having now with the kindle is that it is too easy to skip around from book to book instead of having to finish the one I'm reading. Right now I consider myself to be reading...



 

and Chris Anderson's Free

I just finished


----------



## NogDog

Forster said:


> As far as the Canticle goes, yeah I should probably just quit it, not like I don't have a huge backlog to get to. With all the glowing reviews it seems like I should be enjoying it more. 99% of my reading is for pleasure and entertainment, if it enlightens me during the process, well and good but it darn well better entertain me.


I'm not sure that many people "enjoyed" _A Canticle for Lebowitz_ (at least in the sense of enjoying, say, _The Lord of the Rings_ or some [insert your favorite NYT top-selling author] novel of your choice), nor do I think it was ever the author's primary intention to entertain anyone with it. It's definitely more for those who want to be challenged to think uncomfortable thoughts about things like religion, the meaning of life, and so on within the context of a science fiction novel, requiring some of the "willing supension of disbelief" stuff.

When I'm in certain moods, states of mind, or whatever, I can really get into a book like _Canticle_; while at many other times I just want to lose myself in a well told story where the only real thinking I have to do is try to figure out who is the bad guy or how in the world the hero will ever rescue his/her one true love.

So as with so much in life: it all depends.


----------



## everyman

I am also reading the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society. I am not far enough into it to say that much about it.
But.
Please consider reading The Help. I found it on Kindle and sampled it. It is a phenomenal book. I am crazy about this book.
Can't put it down.  Try a sample.


----------



## Leslie

everyman said:


> I am also reading the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society. I am not far enough into it to say that much about it.
> But.
> Please consider reading The Help. I found it on Kindle and sampled it. It is a phenomenal book. I am crazy about this book.
> Can't put it down. Try a sample.


The Help was very good. I enjoyed it very much. Everyone tells me I would love GLAPPS. I probably should get around to sampling it one of these days.

L


----------



## joanne29

Just finished



which was a great follow up to the first book.

Now I am reading



Jury is still out on this one.


----------



## drenee

Joanne, let me know your final decision on Incidents.  It's on my TBR list.  I've been thinking about reading it but I'll wait till you weigh in.
deb


----------



## Avalon3

John B Olson is a new author for me. I'm not far into the book yet but I'm enjoying what I've read so far.


----------



## EllenR

Catching up on my book comments so bear with me!



Very boring. The book is so boring that every extra space in a sentence or dropped letter in a word jumps out annoyingly. It was just not interesting.



How it should be done. Congrats Carol. This was an excellent read. Why not turn it into a full book? I certainly felt like it could have been one.



This is a short prequel to Cry Wolf by Patricia Briggs. If you like her Mercy Thompson series (which my daughter and I do) try this one. Loved it.



First book in the Anita Blake vampire hunter series. Some people like them, some don't. I enjoy them and am up to the 12th book in the series.

EllenR


----------



## joanne29

drenee said:


> Joanne, let me know your final decision on Incidents. It's on my TBR list. I've been thinking about reading it but I'll wait till you weigh in.
> deb


I will do Deb!


----------



## LauraB

Leslie said:


> The Help was very good. I enjoyed it very much. Everyone tells me I would love GLAPPS. I probably should get around to sampling it one of these days.
> 
> L


I really liked The Help, and A Short HIstory of Women had the same feel to me. If anyone liked The Help and is looking for another book give it a sample.


----------



## meljackson

vsch said:


> Just finished The Reader. Thought it was awful...sure hope people enjoyed the movie more.


I didn't care for it either.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I guess this was a good book but I'm really not into Fantasy that much, yes that's right and I'm a big Harry Potter fan, go figure...

I'm now reading:


----------



## libros_lego

Tried reading Soul Identity, but can't get into it. It's just TOO fast. Oh well, it was only a penny. Now, I'm reading


----------



## luvmy4brats

Several months ago, somebody recommended this book:



And the 2nd book in the series:



I've recently discovered the 3rd book is available, just not in Kindle form. I just purchased the DTB version. I think it will be the first DTB I've red in about a year..


----------



## joanne29

joanne29 said:


> I will do Deb!


Deb I finished the Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girls, and would definitely recommend it. It was very well done, and unbelievably insightful into the world of a slave. It is free on Feedbooks, and Many books.

Now I am reading


----------



## joanne29

luvmy4brats said:


> Several months ago, somebody recommended this book:
> 
> 
> 
> And the 2nd book in the series:
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently discovered the 3rd book is available, just not in Kindle form. I just purchased the DTB version. I think it will be the first DTB I've red in about a year..


Are these good? I assume so if you bought the DTB version, but I was wondering. Thanks


----------



## kindlevixen

Jenni said:


> Tried reading Soul Identity, but can't get into it. It's just TOO fast. Oh well, it was only a penny. Now, I'm reading


I loved Summer Knight


----------



## drenee

I'm reading samples.  Lots and lots of samples.  I decided it was time to clean them up and make a decision of whether to buy or delete.  
deb


----------



## OliviaD

I am reading Maureen Miller's 'Widow's Tale' and about to read a sample I downloaded.  I've only just got started.  Beryl.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My current read. I really enjoy this series on TV, and the book is OK. I'm three-quarters of the way to the end and it reads like an episode of the series, except with slightly more "adult" language.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

joanne29 said:


> Are these good? I assume so if you bought the DTB version, but I was wondering. Thanks


Yes. They are very good. I've been waiting for the 3rd to come out for the Kindle and just couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## VictoriaP

Whew.

After blazing through Outlander the other day, I decided I wasn't quite ready to work my way through that series--a little too emotionally grabbing. LOL Figured I'd pick up something a little easier to digest, and that came in smaller bites so I didn't lose my entire week to reading.

But I may have made a mistake in picking up the latest two freebies instead.

Just finished:

 currently free

And now there's absolutely no way I can wait on the sequels, so next up:
 and then Faefever (linkmaker can't find this one). Someone mentioned the 4th book will be out in August....I hope it's EARLY August.

EDIT: Finished all three and holy cow. Excellently written. BUT--book 3 ends in a cliffhanger that will probably irritate those of you who like me have no patience with that sort of thing. Having to wait until at least mid August for the next one is going to drive me up a wall and book 5 (supposedly the finale) won't be out for another year. Also, since book 3 isn't out yet in paperback, the Kindle price is over $9.99. PB is due next week and the price should drop then, so you may want to pick this one up but hold off on reading it.

The other freebie, Thorn Queen, is the second in a series and is only free this week, from what we've heard. Picked up the sample of the first one, and it read like a female version of Dresden, well written enough to be worth the $4.79 to download it. I had planned on starting this one first, but the Fever series caught me when I read the sample and I just couldn't stop. LOL

EDIT: Well, the book doesn't quite read like the sample, and the sequel even less so. Still good, but not in the same category as Dresden.

 1st of the series, not free

 2nd book, FREE this week

Warning for all five: Definitely wouldn't fall into the category of work safe. LOL


Spoiler



mild bondage and fairly graphic


----------



## Jaasy

I'm about 1/4 ways through this...


----------



## Aravis60

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. They are very good. I've been waiting for the 3rd to come out for the Kindle and just couldn't wait any longer.


I've been waiting for that one too. Maybe I ought to go see if they have the paperback at the bookstore. I just keep thinking that, since the other two are on kindle, the third one will probably come out as soon as I break down and buy it.


----------



## Avalon3

This is the first in the John Rain series. I'm enjoying and planning to read the rest in the series.


----------



## kari

I'm giving this book a try now. Seems to have mixed reviews but looks interesting so we'll see.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading 

Just finished: 
Which was a really good read. I read one Us history type nonfiction, usually presidential biography each summer, a weird tradition I know


----------



## Thumper

kari said:


> I'm giving this book a try now. Seems to have mixed reviews but looks interesting so we'll see.


I loved that book when I read it...been a long time but I'd read it again without hesitation.


----------



## kari

Thumper said:


> I loved that book when I read it...been a long time but I'd read it again without hesitation.


Thanks! Good to know! I don't have all that much time to read right now, so I'll be reading it for awhile probably. Hope it keeps my interest!


----------



## chefsuzyq

I'm reading Speed Dating right now--it's one of the freebies from Amazon. It's ok, I'm enjoying the story.
Susan


----------



## chefsuzyq

Finished Speed Dating, now I'm reading Once A Cowboy (another freebie)
Susan


----------



## thesocialfrog

Starting after work today I will be reading my first book on my new Kindle. It is the first book in the "Virgin River" series by Robyn Carr. Several people have said it is a good series and after reading the first chapter for free, I am pretty sure I will enjoy it.


----------



## joanne29

Just finished



I liked it but did not feel it was finished when it ended, so I would have liked more. Still s good read though.

I am trying out



anyone else like this?


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish "gone with the wind" about to start "the time travelers wife"


----------



## Jaasy

I am about to start an unpublished book by a friend of mine entitled "Rock Paper Scissors"


----------



## telracs

joanne29 said:


> Just finished
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it but did not feel it was finished when it ended, so I would have liked more. Still s good read though.
> 
> I am trying out
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else like this?


I liked Karen Moning's Highlander series so I got Darkfever, but I haven't managed to get past the first chapter, it just didn't catch my imagination. I know that I'll go back to it at some point, so I'd love to hear what you ultimately think of it.


----------



## VictoriaP

scarlet said:


> I liked Karen Moning's Highlander series so I got Darkfever, but I haven't managed to get past the first chapter, it just didn't catch my imagination. I know that I'll go back to it at some point, so I'd love to hear what you ultimately think of it.


Caveat: I haven't read the Highlander books.

I LOVED Darkfever (and the two sequels so far). I'm absolutely antsy for the next book, and the though of having to wait another month for it is driving me nuts!

To this point, the books are far better classed as urban fantasy than romance, which I understand is very different from the Highlander series. MacKayla, the protagonist, is downright shallow and irritating in a lot of ways when Darkfever starts, and I think that's why the first few chapters are a little hard to get into. Once things start to happen though, I was completely pulled into the story. The characters aren't quickly developed, and each book is adding more complex layers to them.

*Warning: * These three books, and the two yet to come, are part of ONE story. If you don't like cliffhangers, you might as well wait to read this series until all the books are released. And if you're thinking about reading book three, I advise you make sure to finish it around mid August so you're not chewing on your fingers waiting for book four. Not a storyline spoiler, but an opinion:


Spoiler



The book three cliffhanger is outrageous enough that if it was a paper book, I would have thrown it across the room while yelling every swear word I could think of. It will leave you going, "What?? You can't end it there! Wait, there's got to be more here, did you leave out a chapter?" Thank heavens I didn't discover this series any earlier, I can't imagine how those who had to wait a full year to find out what happens next are managing it.


 If you're not into spoilers, do not read the Amazon reviews for book 3 as you'll get the climax of the story without any of the background.

There's some swearing, and some sexual content, nothing excessive in my opinion, but nothing to hand down to the kids either. Not a series to read if you can't handle either. Well written and fascinating universe.

*Warning for book 3 with BIG spoiler: *


Spoiler



Book 3, Dreamfever, has a sexual scene some have found so hard to stomach that they've sworn off the series. I personally was startled by it, but can completely see where it comes into play as far as the storyline goes, and again, this is NOT a romance series at this point. It's not a pretty scene, but I've read much worse. To me, it was upsetting (not brutal) but not a deal breaker by any stretch; I can't imagine not reading the rest. If you're really concerned about certain activities in books you read, go ahead & read the Amazon reviews to find out what happens.



Also--the paperback for book three will be released next week; the Kindle price for that book should drop accordingly.


----------



## telracs

Thanks, Victoria.


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished 

and just started (this link is for the paperback, not Kindle version, which I could not locate through Link Maker.

Leslie, take it from me, you will love GLAPPPS; I would not lead you astray after the great recommendations you gave on Marion Husband's two books!


----------



## Leslie

JCBeam said:


> Leslie, take it from me, you will love GLAPPPS; I would not lead you astray after the great recommendations you gave on Marion Husband's two books!


I am about 15% in and enjoying it very much. My sister loved this book; she made my mother go out and buy a copy. My mother didn't like it so much but I have come to realize she can be very ambivalent with stories about WWII.


----------



## madelonw1011

I started reading

** PREVIEW of 1st half of SHADES OF GRAY BOOK ONE NOIR CITY SHROUDED BY DARKNESS ( Get into this 50+ SCIENCE FICTION ACTION MYSTERY THRILLER HORROR SERIES ) by Kristie Lynn Higgins

that I got from Amazon for forty-eight cents.

Yesterday, I found myself about 80% through and started thinking that half of this book just wouldn't do it, so I purchased the entire novel for $6.96.

I'm really enjoying this well-written sci-fi tale. I would recommend not getting the sample; save yourself the forty-eight cents and just buy the novel.

SHADES OF GRAY #1 Noir, City Shrouded by Darkness ( science fiction series )

Love,
Mad


----------



## telracs

Half way through _My Gun Has Bullets_. Got say, Lee writes very well the part of a dog.


----------



## koolmnbv

mistyd107 said:


> about to finish "gone with the wind" about to start "the time travelers wife"


I want to re-read GwtW and I would love to read Time Travelers Wife but I might wait until after the movie now.


----------



## Avalon3

I just started reading this book. It's good so far. I like mysteries and thrillers that take place in Egypt.


----------



## harfner

Just started WHITECHAPEL GODS:


----------



## Leslie

I just started:

Bound to Him

which doesn't have a picture at Amazon. Oh well. So far it's pretty good...I won it in a contest a few weeks ago.

L


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> I just started:
> 
> Bound to Him
> 
> which doesn't have a picture at Amazon. Oh well. So far it's pretty good...I won it in a contest a few weeks ago.
> 
> L


Well, I whipped right through this one. It was short -- 1800 locations. Good for a little Sunday morning smut.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Well, I whipped right through this one. It was short -- 1800 locations. Good for a little Sunday morning smut.


I'm always up for a little Sunday morning smut...Going to check it out


----------



## EllenR

Leslie said:


> Well, I whipped right through this one. It was short -- 1800 locations. Good for a little Sunday morning smut.


LOL that started my Monday off with a laugh. I'm always up for a little well-done smut myself. <giggle>

I'm currently reading:



EllenR


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I really enjoyed this story, it was humorous and fast moving.

I am now reading:


----------



## RangerXenos

I just finished the first book in the Dark Is Rising series. DTB, only two of the series are on Kindle, and not the first two. Very agravating when they do that!



I've decided to reread the Harry Potter books, so I just started this one. I really wish Rowling would allow ebooks...


----------



## telracs

I had too much stuff to carry today so left the kindle at home and am reading Replay.


----------



## etexlady

Just started 

I read the sample and downloaded immediately. It's about a young girl during the 1880s written in a diary format. She tells about her family's move via wagon from the New Mexico territory to Texas. The book is rated 5 stars on Amazon.


----------



## Leslie

I just started this, which was recommended by a number of folks here. So far, so good...



L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished Ed's The Jade Owl and next up, I think, will be _Boneyard_ by Michelle Gagnon. 

Still reading Iceland's Bell by Halldor Laxness in paper.


----------



## meljackson

I'm almost finished with this:


It's ok but not great.

Melissa


----------



## MichelleR

Just finished:



Because it's only available for pre-order, there's no Kindle link. What a sweet, wonderful book for animal lovers -- very much a celebration of Trixie's life. And, of course, the end was sad.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I just started this, which was recommended by a number of folks here. So far, so good...
> 
> 
> 
> L


Leslie I enjoyed this book very much. A story of tragedy and survival.


----------



## joanne29

Just finished and loved



This is a free book and the beginning of a series. I loved it!

I got this one for free also from Oprah when she offered it for three days
and I am ripping thorugh it. It is great.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just finished:



Liked it ultimately, although unsettling in places, graphic in others. It deserved the Hugo that it won. Different and will not be for everyone. I recommend it if you are willing to stick it out.

Just starting:



and continuing



a long 4 books series that has been sagging as we move (or not move) along.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> I just started this, which was recommended by a number of folks here. So far, so good...
> 
> 
> 
> L


While I thought this was good, I thought the writing was uneven and that detracted from my overall enjoyment. It was also a little unorganized in places. Still, I'm glad I read it. I'm not complaining too much....

Now, back to some steamy fiction...LOL. This was great for reading on the plane!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Enjoying this one, an easy read

after 

Great book! Made me proud to be an American. What a brave survivor Marc Lutrell is.


----------



## Athenagwis

I sampled this one today and then subsequently purchased it. So far it looks great. I love the concept!



Rachel


----------



## Rhiathame

Reading Worlds of Honor (availble through Baen)

Listening to


----------



## telracs

Athenagwis said:


> I sampled this one today and then subsequently purchased it. So far it looks great. I love the concept!
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel


It did look interesting, so I bought it also. Thanks Rachel!


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished the Jade Owl by Ed Patterson.


This is an incredible read.
I think it was full of suspense, humor, humanity, and was a travelogue.
I have not been to Mainland China, but to a lot of Asia (on business) but I was spellbound.

And yes, I know there was a gay love theme. Well presented. "in good taste". After all it is what it is. I will certainly be recommending this work.

You guys know that if I don't like a book, I will say so.

But I liked this one.
Just sayin.....

Have now started to read Waiting For Spring by R.J. Keller


Well written thus far and liking it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Geofthomas - thanks for the compliment and you will love _*Waitng for Spring*_, one of the most beautiful books to my knowledge.

Ed Patterson


----------



## joanne29

Just finished



It was very good, though short.

Now I think I may start


----------



## Rasputina

I just got done reading



and Bayou Farewell: The Rich Life and Tragic Death of Louisiana's Cajun Coast (Kindle Edition)
by Mike Tidwell which the link maker isn't working for for some reason. This book is so very good.


----------



## koolmnbv

RangerXenos said:


> I've decided to reread the Harry Potter books, so I just started this one. I really wish Rowling would allow ebooks...


Ohhhhh me TOO!!!!


----------



## stacydan

I am reading the Distant Cousin series by Al Past, I finished the first book and immediately downloaded the second and third books. I'm about 25% thru the second book now, this is a great sci-fi series and has a little something for everyone, a little action,a little suspense, a little romance, and it also really shows how the characters develop and interact with eachother and I really like that. I just LOVE reading on my Kindle! After looking through some of the threads I downloaded several more sci-fi books too.


----------



## RJ Keller

Just finished Mr. Lee Goldberg's story collection, _Three Ways To Die_. I liked it. VERY funny.



Later today I'm going to begin Mr. Ed Patterson's _Look Away Silence _ (with Kleenex Box within reach. I heeded the warning.)


----------



## Avalon3

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Enjoying this one, an easy read
> 
> after
> 
> Great book! Made me proud to be an American. What a brave survivor Marc Lutrell is.


I loved Lone Survivor and gave several hard cover copies to friends that don't have Kindles. It's suppose to be made into a movie. I just hope they can do it justice.


----------



## RangerXenos

Just started the second HP book, I love them, they're like old friends to me now! They always cheer me up, too, an added bonus!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I really enjoyed this "Teen" book. It's a good read for teens of all ages.

I'm now reading:


----------



## joanne29

I just finished and liked very much



and have begun



The twenty dollar bill was good.


----------



## chilady1

The Red Cross of Gold I: The Knight of Death - this is a really, really good book and I am enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently reading:



Looking good so far. I'm somewhat less than 10% into it though.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started Book of Air and Shadows, The by Michael Gruber: 

I finished Boneyard by Michelle Gagnon: 

_Boneyard_ was a serial killer who dunnit featuring the FBI's Profiling unit. . .sort of. . .part of the plot complications were that the bodies were found over 3 states and there were jurisdictional issues and personality conflicts. Very good story. . . .a few threads left loose, even accounting for the fact that it was the second of at least 2 with the door left open for others, so there are ongoing characters. **** ½ 

_The Book of Air and Shadows_ is about the intrigue surrounding the possible discovery of an autograph version of MacBeth. . . .it's told from at least 3 points of view: An attorney who handles copyright law, a young book store clerk who discovers the letter that potentially leads to the manuscript, and the letter itself. Very interesting so far.


----------



## dablab

I am currently reading Outlander. After hearing so much good about it I decided to start it. I am enjoying it so far. I wish I had more time to read, it has been busy here, added a new puppy to our house. 



Dot


----------



## Chloista

Someone on the board mentioned "Moloka'i" and it sounded interesting to me so I "kindled" it.

I started it today and am about 1/4 of the way through it -- I really like the book a great deal.

Moloka'i


----------



## KindleMom

I just finished this.



It's a memoir which I didn't like all that much. The main character is not all that endearing yet I think it is written for her to be so. There are some hilarious parts but mostly it's a fairly sad narration.

Zippy and I are the same age and comparing her childhood in Indiana to mine in N. Calif - there are few similarities. I thought this would make the book more interesting but it didn't. If I weren't reading it for a book discussion, I doubt I would have completed it.


----------



## suicidepact

I'm reading Charles Stross' Accelerando
Unfortunately the Link-Maker won't find the Kindle version, which is here:

http://www.amazon.com/Accelerando-ebook/dp/B000OIZUC6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1249189734&sr=1-6

It's an interesting singularity/post-singularity speculative fiction book. Very weighty stuff. Think Alastair Reynolds meets early Neal Stephenson, with a side of Harlan Ellison.


----------



## koolmnbv

KindleMom said:


> I just finished this.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a memoir which I didn't like all that much. The main character is not all that endearing yet I think it is written for her to be so. There are some hilarious parts but mostly it's a fairly sad narration.
> 
> Zippy and I are the same age and comparing her childhood in Indiana to mine in N. Calif - there are few similarities. I thought this would make the book more interesting but it didn't. If I weren't reading it for a book discussion, I doubt I would have completed it.


Ive added this to my TBR pile (for now), seems like something I would enjoy. Please update after you finish and let me know how it was.


----------



## everyman

I just started reading Let The Great World Spin by Colum McCann
It takes my breath away. His use of language is like nothing I ever read.
Sheer poetry. What a gorgeous achievement of a book. I can't put it down.


----------



## EllenR

Maybe it's because it's summer or maybe I just find the pressures of being a working mom too much lately, but I'm in an escapist groove lately. Every time I pick a serious book, I just can't go more than a few paragraphs into it. I'm in a rut but happy. 

I just finished the Anita Blake vampire hunter series by reading 

Now I'm back to a very formulaic but fast, light reading, paranormal romance with the Midnight Breed series by Lara Adrian. Currently reading, Midnight Rising (Book 4), not found in the Link maker but here's the link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Rising/dp/B000VMFEXA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1249240336&sr=1-1

EllenR


----------



## drenee

I started reading a sample of this last weekend. The sample was long enough to interest me, so I ordered it on the way to an out-of-town wedding. I have to say I am loving this book. 
deb


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

I am almost finished rereading WUTHERING HEIGHTS for my book group. Oh, those classic are so good! Next on my list, THE YEAR OF MAGICAL THINKING by Joan Didion


----------



## GMUHistorian

I am one of the lucky members of Amazon's Vine club and I just finished reading a couple of books, and then writing reviews for them. 

First I finished Our Boys: A Perfect Season on the Plains with the Smith Center Redmen by Joe Drape. Our Boys is a book about the HS football team in Smith Center, Kansas. That team went into the 2008 season looking for a 5th straight Kansas HS football title and in pursuit of the all-time winning streak in HS football. Drape's book is an account of the 2008 season, the football team and the town. It's absolutely amazing and I hope it'll be as popular as Friday Night Lights when it's released. (IMO it will be if the publisher cleans up the errors I noted in my review of the book.) For those not into sports books, I'd still recommend it because it's really a great read and discusses far more than just the action on the football field. It's on sale August 18th and unfortunately doesn't have a Kindle edition yet. Hopefully, if it's popular enough, the publisher, Times Books, will produce a Kindle edition. I just saw today that the product page now has video on it and it's got a 4.5 star rating after 10 reviews, so obviously somebody thinks it's going to be popular. 

Then I read The Last Trials of Clarence Darrow by Donald McRae, which I did not enjoy very much. The author tried to connect a relationship Darrow had with author/journalist Mary P. Field with his most famous trials in the 1920s. The problem is, their relationship mostly ended in 1912, well before Darrow's most famous trials. I think it's a good account of those trials (Darrow's defense of murderers Leopold & Loeb, the Scopes Monkey Trial and his defense of accused murderer Dr. Ossian Sweet) and a good portrait of Darrow himself. I just didn't enjoy the chapters about Field and didn't think they were all that relevant. I learned a ton about the Scopes Monkey Trial and how it wasn't really a "trial" as we tend to think of things. Scopes was guilty and even he knew it, since he'd volunteered to be "arrested" in order to challenge the law. Darrow only took the case because he believed in challenging the law, and he saw it as an opportunity to embarrass William Jennings Bryan who'd volunteered to prosecute the case.  The "trial" also occurred mostly completely without the jury present as "sidebar" arguments between Darrow and Bryan. 

Last night I started a book I picked up in a local bookstore, Brethren: An Epic Adventure of the Knights Templar by Robyn Young. I've only read a couple chapters, but it's set in the year 1260 and obviously about the Templars. I cannot tell who the main character(s) is/are yet. Obviously the book's written to take advantage of the trend Dan Brown started and it's got a 3.5 star rating on Amazon thus far. Unfortunately, the Kindle price hasn't dropped yet and the paperback edition is now about half the price of the Kindle edition. 

Ann thanks for recommending Boneyard! I'm a member of a "book club" for my local library, which in reality is just an email list that sends out excerpts of specific books each weeknight. By the end of the week the excerpts have covered approximately the first 20 pages of the book. Boneyard was one of the books excerpted recently, and I'm hooked based on just what I read via email. I especially love the fact that the Kindle book's on sale at Amazon for only $5.04. I'll be ordering it soon, probably after I read Brethren and Daniel Silva's new book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm a Amazon Vine Reviewer also, which really stacks up my TBR pile. How does one get so fast on the trigger to review all the electronics. I never make it to the button on time, even if I respond within a minute of receiving the notice.

Ed Patterson


----------



## cheeki

I'm reading Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon....


----------



## Wheezie

I am reading The Seventh Sacrament , so far I think it's fabulous.


----------



## NogDog

Finally started this freebie which has been sitting unread on my Kindle for awhile now. Looks pretty good so far (after only about 10% in to it).


Just finished...

...which finishes that trilogy. The books were good enough that I wanted to finish the story, but not good enough that I can give it more than a "just OK" recommendation. There were a number of little things that irked me, plus a major thing or two (such as parts of the story seemingly driven along mainly by one or more characters being obtuse, stubborn, blatantly unaware, etc.).


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished Black Hills by Nora Roberts. I generally like her books, but this one was dull, predictable, and preachy.



I'm now reading Storm Front by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Neekeebee

Yesterday was LyBerry's first birthday, so I decided to try to get myself out of a recent reading slump with what looks like a light read from Feedbooks:
_
Beasts of New York, a Children's Book for Grown-Ups_ by Jon Evans

About 1/3 of the way through. It's an adventure story told through a squirrel's perspective, with some animal violence. (I'd say not overly graphic, and I am quite sensitive.) Enjoying it so far, and free too, always a bonus. 

N


----------



## Guernsey

My son in Iraq is loving his Kindle. He's currently on the second volume of the French version of THE COUNT OF MONTE CRISTO (Le Comte de Monte-Cristo).


----------



## koolmnbv

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm now reading Storm Front by Jim Butcher.


After joining this board,I really want to read this series! For some reason I always bump it back in the pile but I should just get to it.


----------



## Meemo

koolmnbv said:


> After joining this board,I really want to read this series! For some reason I always bump it back in the pile but I should just get to it.


You should definitely give it a try - I've only read the first two (I'm not one to read a series all at once, I like to stretch them out) but I'll definitely keep reading. I recommended Storm Front to my daughters too, one has read it and really likes it, the other has the paperback but hasn't read it yet.


----------



## etexlady

Has anyone read Annie's Ghosts?  I heard a discussion with the author on NPR and it sounded like the book would be fascinating.  It's a true account of a family's long held secret that was revealed just as the author's mother died.  Sorry the link maker keeps saying "no matches" but I know the book is in Kindle format.  I'm also considering reading Olive Kittridge...any recommendations about this book?


----------



## r0b0d0c

luvmy4brats said:


>


I've read the first 4 books in the Dresden Files series - I limit myself to one at-a-time, and then read a couple of other books before starting another - I don't want to run out! One of my favorite series!


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished Waiting For Spring by RJ Keller
and I liked it a lot. Recommend reading it.
It is a relationship novel, not a hack and slash.
So those looking for a David Weber-type book, this ain't it.
But it is well done. And we note that it is a First Novel.



I am now off to read the Alchemist.



I notice in making this link that the Kindle book now lists for $7 something. I picked it up at the end of April for $0.00.
So let us see what it is worth.


----------



## melissaj323

everyman said:


> I just started reading Let The Great World Spin by Colum McCann
> It takes my breath away. His use of language is like nothing I ever read.
> Sheer poetry. What a gorgeous achievement of a book. I can't put it down.


On Oprah's website, she is giving this book free as a download up until tomorrow. I just downloaded it to my computer and have to see about sending it to my kindle.


----------



## melissaj323

I dont think I did the quote thing right! oops!


----------



## NogDog

melissaj323 said:


> I dont think I did the quote thing right! oops!


Just click the "Modify" link at the top right of the post, and edit away. Make sure your comments are not within the [ quote ] and [ /quote ] tags.


----------



## melissaj323

NogDog said:


> Just click the "Modify" link at the top right of the post, and edit away. Make sure your comments are not within the [ quote ] and [ /quote ] tags.


THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Athenagwis

geoffthomas said:


> I just finished Waiting For Spring by RJ Keller
> and I liked it a lot. Recommend reading it.
> It is a relationship novel, not a hack and slash.
> So those looking for a David Weber-type book, this ain't it.
> But it is well done. And we note that it is a First Novel.
> 
> 
> 
> I am now off to read the Alchemist.
> 
> 
> 
> I notice in making this link that the Kindle book now lists for $7 something. I picked it up at the end of April for $0.00.
> So let us see what it is worth.


I agree that RJ Keller's book is da bomb, it has some swearing and adult type stuff, but it wasn't obscene, it made the story real.

As far as the alchemist, I also got it for free and I wouldn't say the first one was worth $7, I liked it, but not worth $7, however, i will say the 2nd and 3rd WERE worth full price. Just figured I'd let you know that even if you find the first one a bit too something or another, and didn't really find it thrilling, the next two are much better. it's like the author came into his own after the first one.

Rachel


----------



## Magpie

I'm reading The Hallows series by Kim Harrison.


----------



## Athenagwis

I just finished:



It's available for $1.99 and I can highly recommend it. You can see my review for the book on the Amazon page.

And I have now moved on to:



It's available for $.99 and so far it seems like a good read.

Rachel


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm almost done with Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl. I bought it based on a suggestion here. Great book!!! And it's still only .99


----------



## lineman1

Resolution and and Brimstone by Robert Parker. Sequels to Appaloosa and great reading.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm in the midst of Eclipse. That almost rhymes 



So far I don't like it as much as the others. Frankly, the others weren't that great either. I don't know why I read these. Peer pressure, I guess.

Those were the kids to watch out for in school: the ones who pressured people into reading books filled with naughty bits and violence!!!


----------



## Chad Winters

Finished  even better than the first one!

also reading: Science & Faith: Friends or Foes?for an online class....very interesting


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Waiting for Spring, by our very own RJKeller! Really enjoying it!


----------



## OliviaD

Currently enjoying Maureen Miller's _Rogue Wave_. Finished _Widow's Tale_. Niiiiice ending and so romantic. My little heart was all aflutter after Brett and that cold Maine weather is just right for snuggling up with a good man or a good book if Brett is not available . Beryl


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just Finished
 and



both short and excellent and both rereads from my youth. Now as I continue my Wells Mrathon I am turning to


The Red Room


The Wheels of Chance

and


The Invisible Man

This is a walk through all of H. G. Wells' novels chronologically - should be a lark. I'm looking forward to The Red Room and The Wheels of Chance, both novels unknown to me. I'll let y'all know.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

I am re-reading (after many years):



It's still good. Depressing though.

L


----------



## Dave Dykema

_In Cold Blood_ is one book I always think I should read one day, but never get around to it.

When they made those movies about Capote a few years ago I thought I'd read it, but still haven't.

At least it's back on my mental list.


----------



## drenee

I made a list today of my unfinished DTBs.  My goal is to try very hard to complete those before I start another K book.  Let's see how long that resolve lasts.
deb


----------



## Dave Dykema

I guess 2 weeks.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Dave Dykema said:


> _In Cold Blood_ is one book I always think I should read one day, but never get around to it.


Dave,
One thing about Capote - he sure could write a wonderful sentence. I love reading him.


----------



## Selcien

It's highly likely that I'm biting off more than I can chew but I figured it was worth a try... (a * signifies a book that I'm reading for the second time.)

I'm 84% into The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) *

7% into Paranoia

47% into Grimm's Fairy Tales (from feedbooks.com)

34% into The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy)

12% into Dead Until Dark (Southern Vampire Mysteries, Book 1) *

5% into Blood and Chocolate *

5% into Naked In Death *

3% into Mistborn: The Final Empire


----------



## Scheherazade

Athenagwis said:


> And I have now moved on to:
> 
> 
> 
> It's available for $.99 and so far it seems like a good read.
> 
> Rachel


I -really- enjoyed Uncubicled and I am usually a Fantasy reader. He got me to venture out of my shell and I have read more and more like it since. I am currently almost through with Paranoia and really liking it as well. I just need to pick where to go next! I'm thinking maybe "The Great and Secret Show" by Clive Barker.


----------



## telracs

I'm on a Star Trek binge again


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> I made a list today of my unfinished DTBs. My goal is to try very hard to complete those before I start another K book. Let's see how long that resolve lasts.
> deb


Why? I just look at my DTBs, shake my head and walk away.


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I wish I could do that.  But I hate leaving things unfinished.  And some of the books I'm reading are not available for K.  
deb


----------



## chilady1

Just finished - it was sooo good!



Just started


----------



## drenee

My mom read Paronia.  She loved it.  
deb


----------



## LauraB

Finished:

I really like Steinbeck and this is a good read. But, potential readers should be cautioned the book (in print or on kindle) isn't complete. He died before he finished it. The last 20% or so of the book consists of letters he wrote to his editors, publishers, and friends about he thoughts as he wrote the book and he hopes for how he wanted to write it.

Now reading, in DTB because it isn't available on Kindle:


----------



## sandypeach

I just finished Nancy Martin's Blackbird series and am getting ready (or fixin' as we say down here) to start Charlie Huston's "A Dangerous Man".


----------



## mistyd107

just finished "The Time traveler's wife" just started "Reunion" by Therese Fowler


----------



## joanne29

Just finished and absolutely loved



I am going to start the time traveler's wife I believe, but it is not on Kindle.


----------



## RangerXenos

Just started this yesterday, re-reading the series.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I gave up on my Wells marathons - the Red Room being a short story and The Wheels of Chance a boring bicycle riding novel. I have joined the Elizabeth Gaskell Renaissance, and am loving it:

*North and South* by Elizabeth Gaskell (better known as Mrs. Gaskell), published in _Household Words _ by Charles Dickens



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## imon32red

RangerXenos said:


> Just started this yesterday, re-reading the series.


In my opinion...By far the best book in the series.


----------



## telracs

I just bought a whole bunch of stuff from Baen and will be going on a sci-fi rampage for a while.  I promised myself I would not buy any more books until I've read at least 1/2 of my TBR pile.


----------



## Chad Winters

I know the feeling...between the free library and the webscriptions where you get 5-7 top notch books for $15....Baen can be way too addictive!!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

This was a very exciting, World Terrorist novel!

I'm now reading:


----------



## Meemo

Finished Pillars of the Earth and enjoyed it. As my daughter (who recommended it) said - you feel like you've accomplished something when you finish a book that long. 


Now reading

Love the show "Dexter", not too far into the book yet but it seems like the show captures the feel and dark humor of the book.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished Fool Moon by Jim Butcher and I've already downloaded the next book in the series, Grave Peril. 

I wasn't quite sure about the series after reading the first book, but was intrigued enough to buy the 2nd. I almost put that one down about halfway through and then it got interesting. It got pretty graphic for a bit, but not too bad.

I will say that the narrator for the audio books isn't that great IMO. I downloaded it for my husband, so that he could "read" the series too, but the narrator was just too bland.


----------



## NogDog

Finally got around to reading this freebie:


So I've bought the next in the series and started it:


They're pretty well written and score high for originality.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm reading the _Talbot Odyssey _by Nelson DeMille. It's roughly based on the history of the OSS (predecessor of the CIA) and a conspiracy that has continued into later years.

I'm going to follow this up with 

by KB member Sig Rosenblum.

Betsy


----------



## libros_lego




----------



## OliviaD

I finished Maureen Miller's Widow's Tale and I liked it a whole bunch, so I bought Rogue Wave and am currently reading it.  I'm also trying to read some samples I downloaded and hope to line a few more titles for future reading.  Beryl


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently:



In the cosy class. I've read more than a few of her books. Always enjoyable (and I live in the area they are set in).

This is the second volume of a subset of three more-or-less related novels in the series.
Mike


----------



## lmk2045




----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished The Alchemist by Michael Scott. You will now have to pay $7 for it.
I liked it but now have to decide if I want to pay $7+ to read the follow-ons.
Others have said that the next books are even better than the first.
And I will probably go ahead and commit.



I have started the sequel to Elfhunter, Fire-Heart by C.S. Marks.
I like these works a lot - read them.



Just sayin.......


----------



## threeundertwo

I just finished my first Shmoop and I really enjoyed it:



Today marks the 40 year anniversary of the Tate/LaBianca murders and they've been in the news a lot so I started this one. Been meaning to read it for a while.


----------



## threeundertwo

drenee said:


> I made a list today of my unfinished DTBs. My goal is to try very hard to complete those before I start another K book. Let's see how long that resolve lasts.
> deb


We're supposed to finish those? Oops.


----------



## russr19

Now reading : CLAWS by Stacey Cochran


----------



## Leslie

threeundertwo said:


>


I am re-reading In Cold Blood because it is the fiftieth anniversary of those murders. I'm not sure I've ever read Helter Skelter but I might need to...although I might need to take a break with a fiction book or two before I dive into this one. Even so, I downloaded a sample. Thanks for the recommendation!

L


----------



## Dave Dykema

_Helter Skelter_ is a good, creepy book.

Especially reading it after my dad took the family on the "Let's visit the Manson murder sites!" driving tour of Los Angeles one night while on vacation. True story.


----------



## Avalon3

I'm rereading this book that I read over 20 years ago in the Reader's Digest Condensed books. The Key to Rebecca was my second Ken Follett book after Eye of the Needle.


----------



## RJ Keller

Dave Dykema said:


> _Helter Skelter_ is a good, creepy book.
> 
> Especially reading it after my dad took the family on the "Let's visit the Manson murder sites!" driving tour of Los Angeles one night while on vacation. True story.


Yikes!!!! 
I read it back in high school (over 20 years ago). It scared the puddin' out of me. And yet, I think it would be interesting to read it again with adult eyes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dave Dykema said:


> _Helter Skelter_ is a good, creepy book.
> 
> Especially reading it after my dad took the family on the "Let's visit the Manson murder sites!" driving tour of Los Angeles one night while on vacation. True story.


Very timely mention of _Helter Skelter_ as Squeaky Fromme, a Manson follower who tried to assassinate Pres. Gerald Ford in the 70s, has just been pardoned.
http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/08/05/squeaky.fromme.release/

I must work in here that the author of _Helter Skelter_, Vincent Bugliosi, is from Hibbing, Minnesota.*

Betsy

*KindleBoards Axiom: If Hugh Jackman isn't the answer to the question, Hibbing, MN is.


----------



## Leslie

Hibbing? Did Betsy say Hibbing?


----------



## threeundertwo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Very timely mention of _Helter Skelter_ as Squeaky Fromme, a Manson follower who tried to assassinate Pres. Gerald Ford in the 70s, has just been pardoned.
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/08/05/squeaky.fromme.release/


That's part of why I wanted to refresh my memory on the whole case. She was his #1 Lieutenant.



Dave Dykema said:


> _Helter Skelter_ is a good, creepy book.
> 
> Especially reading it after my dad took the family on the "Let's visit the Manson murder sites!" driving tour of Los Angeles one night while on vacation. True story.


LOL! At night even! What a fun dad. Mine only took us to Universal Studios and boring stuff like that.

I started this book yesterday and am already over halfway through it. It's a real page-turner clicker.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

This is a good "terror-filled" Teen short story/Teaser.

I'm now reading:


----------



## LauraB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Very timely mention of _Helter Skelter_ as Squeaky Fromme, a Manson follower who tried to assassinate Pres. Gerald Ford in the 70s, has just been pardoned.
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/08/05/squeaky.fromme.release/
> 
> Betsy


She wasn't pardoned, she was paroled.


----------



## RangerXenos

geoffthomas said:


> I just finished The Alchemist by Michael Scott. You will now have to pay $7 for it.
> I liked it but now have to decide if I want to pay $7+ to read the follow-ons.
> Others have said that the next books are even better than the first.
> And I will probably go ahead and commit.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin.......


I felt the same, but decided to get the next book as I wanted to know what happened next. I read that, then bought the third book. These publishers know what they're doing by giving us the first book free, LOL!

The second book is better than the first. I haven't started the third in the trilogy yet.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I learned about The Alchemist when I saw StarTrek. The ushers in the theater handed out flyers advertizing the book. I got the free one and have just cracked open the first two chapters, but I have also purchased the other two volumes, because I'm a completist. Sometimes you get burned. I bought every Terry brooks book to be complete, then started reading. Books for sale! Books for sale! Well, I have them on the Kindle - padding for the rest of my collections.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Archer

Uh, oh. Ed, you might want to stay away from my stuff if you hated Terry Brooks.
It has oft been compared. I haven't read Terry's work, but Elfhunter might not be your cup of tea!

Save yourself!!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

and just finished


----------



## joanne29

Just finished



and liked enough to get the next in the series


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm about 20% of the way into this one:



I'm liking this one a lot.

Mike


----------



## Athenagwis

Just finished listening to Alice in Wonderland on the Kindle (I find classics easier to "read" on the drive to work )

http://feedbooks.com/book/22

And I am now working on:



This is the second book I have read by this author and it is very good, I am 50% of the way done and the part I am at feels like it should be the end of the book, but it's not, so now I am beyond curious as to what happens next!!

Rachel


----------



## luvmy4brats

My daughter has The Alchemyst books and has enjoyed them. I've got them on my TBR list.

As for me, I've been on a Dresden Files by Jim Butcher kick, read the first 4 and mow I'm taking a break. Need more of a light read, so I downloaded the sample for this book:



Homeschoolers may recognize the author. She's written many homeschool and history books for children that are very popular. I believe this is her first attempt at a similar series for highschoolers/adults.

Bit higher than I'd normally pay for a Kindle book, but for me, this one may be worth it as a reference for my oldest daughter, currently studying ancient history.


----------



## Scheherazade

I might have to check out that history book, I'd love to have some more good reference on the go... this is what I'm currently reading though.


----------



## misterwilson

Hi. I'm reading a story called Yellow Wolf Running in White Snow. Kind of like a Jack London story set in the West.



I like it.  So far five stars.


----------



## marianneg

Well, I just finished reading this thread! Ugh, so many samples! Now I know why I quit coming here!

As for books, I just finished reading Flashforward by Robert J. Sawyer in anticipation of the ABC series this fall by the same name. Very good - I give it 4 stars.

I'm also slogging through Heaven by Randy Alcorn. Good, but a bit dry. I think I got the gist of his ideas from his novels, like Safely Home, which has remarkable descriptions of Heaven that correspond to the theology he is explaining in the non-fiction book, and is easily a 4-star novel for me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My first novel by this author and I am enjoying it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm currently reading _In the Woods_ by Tana French: 

I bought it probably a year ago and am just now getting to it. It's a murder mystery/police procedural with the twist that one of the detectives was, himself, a victim in a disappearing kids mystery 20 years earlier in the same place a new body is found. Setting is Dublin, Ireland.

Also still plugging away at _Iceland's Bell_ by Halldor Laxness in paper: 

I am enjoying it but it is a more difficult read because of all the Icelandic names. Also, it was originally written in Icelandic in 1943. And it's my 'beside the bed' book so I only read a few chapters each night whereas my Kindle books travel around with me.


----------



## Meemo

Just finished:

Thought for a while the show had followed it pretty closely - then towards the end - not so much after all...liked it.

Now it's Sookie time...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

jmiked said:


> I'm about 20% of the way into this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking this one a lot.
> 
> Mike


Loved that book. Bought the DTB for my Dad.


----------



## telracs

and it's yummy!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Never mind the reading, I love the cover. Yummy is right. I'll take two of those.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Never mind the reading, I love the cover. Yummy is right. I'll take two of those.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


You can have one, but I get the other....

I've also started


----------



## harfner

Just finished THE BROTHERS BISHOP by Bart Yates.  Started off very well, but the last third tanked out.  The relentless tragedy/depression/self-hatred was too much.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just finished Taming Groomzilla by Kindleboards' own Leslie Nicholl (writing under the name E.N. Holland. I just gave it a five-star review on Amazon, which should say it all. A great, fast-paced, very funny read. Highly recommended.



*Taming Groomzilla, by E.N. Holland (aka Leslie Nicholl)*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Just finished Taming Groomzilla by Kindleboards' own Leslie Nicholl. I just gave it a five-star review on Amazon, which should say it all. A great, fast-paced, very funny read. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> *Taming Groomzilla, by Leslie Nicholl*
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, Ed. I'd like to point out that the name on the cover of the book is E.N. Holland. I chose a pseudonym for fiction writing only because I have a 35 year career of non-fiction, technical writing (nursing and health). I wanted to keep things separate for future searchers -- not to keep it a secret that E.N. Holland is me.

L


----------



## melissaj323




----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie:

I edited my review to reflect E.N. Holland, but I think I shall recommend the book on the networks as by YOU.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Leslie:
> 
> I edited my review to reflect E.N. Holland, but I think I shall recommend the book on the networks as by YOU.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Well thank you!

L


----------



## Patra

I'm re-reading "The Robe," which I read as a teenager (about 40 years ago).  It's a very nice change from the mystery/thrillers that I normally read.


----------



## mistyd107

just about to finish "Reunion" by Therese Fowler.  About to start "Hope Town"by BP Myers


----------



## EllenR

Currently reading and thoroughly enjoying:


EllenR


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished  which was absolutely great and just started , both of which are available in Kindle format.

Juanita


----------



## DYB

I just finished "Child 44." Fascinating, but flawed. Has anyone else read it? There's a lot of great historical background on life in the USSR under Stalin, during the purges. And the mystery itself is quite creepy and disturbing. But the book takes a melodramatic turn at some point that I thought was just lame. Still, I'd recommend it.


----------



## EllenR

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Never mind the reading, I love the cover. Yummy is right. I'll take two of those.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


LOL Ed. I couldn't agree more!

EllenR


----------



## telracs

EllenR said:


> LOL Ed. I couldn't agree more!
> 
> EllenR


That's it, you people will have to get your own, he's MINE!


----------



## chilady1

So I just finished and boy were there a bunch of surprises in this book - LOVE IT!



Starting Book 3 - 2 books down, 10 to go!


----------



## Neekeebee

Good series.

N


----------



## VictoriaP

About to start:

 Halle-freaking-lujah! This book came out in DTB on July 24th; I've been checking the Kindle site for it just about daily since then!

and

 Second in the Tuesday Next series. The first book was fun--a lot like reading Douglas Adams' work--but I'm not happy *at all* with the pricing on these. I've spread them out over time because of it. Still, a good read. (sigh)


----------



## Leslie

I was reading In Cold Blood and I got to the jury selection part and said, "Why am I reading this depressing book?" Yes, it's good but it is no big surprise that Hickock and Smith get get hanged at the end. Surprisingly, I didn't touch my Kindle for three days and then I realized I needed to find a new book to read.

So, I went for the old standby...mansex! LOL. And yes, it is a great antidote to depressing true crime.










Unfortunately you can't buy it at Amazon, but All Romance eBooks will send it right to your Kindle....absolutely fabulous!

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-boysofsummer-80723-145.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm reading for about the 4th time, HP-7.  I'm about at the point where Fred ... fred ...   and I know I'm going to throw the book down and walk away just like I did the previous three times.


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> I was reading In Cold Blood and I got to the jury selection part and said, "Why am I reading this depressing book?" ...


I'm sort of in the same boat, except I haven't found a solution yet. Seems like everything I've started reading the last couple of weeks has been dark, depressing, a downer, or some other d-word that fails to lift my spirits.

I hope I don't have to wait until mid October to find something good but uplifting, by which time I know someone in the family will have given me a copy of the next Discworld installment for my birthday.


----------



## Leslie

I finished *Boys of Summer *which was good, but not great. There is a certain underlying flaw in the premise of the book that I don't agree with so that colored the whole thing for me. Others might not agree. At 19000 words it was a fast read and got my mind off that other depressing thing I was reading. LOL.

Now I have this one lined up:









Again, you need to buy it from ARe but they send it right to your Kindle. It works great.

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-greysawakening-80837-149.html

L


----------



## patrisha w.

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm currently reading _In the Woods_ by Tana French:
> 
> I bought it probably a year ago and am just now getting to it. It's a murder mystery/police procedural with the twist that one of the detectives was, himself, a victim in a disappearing kids mystery 20 years earlier in the same place a new body is found. Setting is Dublin, Ireland.


 I have just finished this . Although there were times I wanted to shake the main character for his behavior, on the whole, it was a good read. I actually downloaded the authors second book without a sample--most unusual for me!

Patrisha


----------



## telracs

VictoriaP said:


> Second in the Tuesday Next series. The first book was fun--a lot like reading Douglas Adams' work--but I'm not happy *at all* with the pricing on these. I've spread them out over time because of it. Still, a good read. (sigh)


And when you're done with the Thursday Next Series, I recommend his Nursery Crimes books, The Big Over Easy and The Fourth Bear.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'm reading for about the 4th time, HP-7. I'm about at the point where Fred ... fred ...  and I know I'm going to throw the book down and walk away just like I did the previous three times.


<SOB!!>

I've only read HP-7 once or twice. I loved it, but....it's so sad.

Maybe it's a good thing I don't have it on my Kindle. I've been known to throw the book across the room. (I did that in both book 6 and 7...(multiple times in 7)


----------



## Dave Dykema

I can only remember throwing a book once or twice. Jack Ketchum's "The Girl Next Door" really upset me and made me throw the book. If I can get that invested in the characters, I think, "Wow, that's well done."

But I find I don't want to watch the movie that came out not long ago or reread the book because it's rather depressing.


----------



## pidgeon92

Dave Dykema said:


> I can only remember throwing a book once or twice. Jack Ketchum's "The Girl Next Door" really upset me and made me throw the book.


I read this not too long ago, and it is a very disturbing book, particularly since it was based on a true story.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I didn't realize it was based on true life until I finished and read the back of the book. I've had so many things spoiled that I don't even like to read that anymore.


----------



## imon32red

I started reading this which I am thoroughly enjoying. After I finish I am going to look at some of his other books.











I am staying away from mainstream books and just reading the classics and also as many indie writers from this board as I can.


----------



## OliviaD

I finished reading Widow's Tale a while back and now I'm reading Rogue Wave.  Two very beautiful romance novels by Maureen Miller.  Beryl


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

This was an extremely strange book, but I enjoyed it....

I'm now reading:
Humanity's Edge by Tamara Wilhite (The Link maker doesn't seem to be working this morning.)
jp


----------



## drenee

After I clean house today I'm going to start Voyager. 
I'm still working on some unfinished DTBs, but I really want to get back into this series, and this is going to be my reward for cleaning. 
deb


----------



## ashash

Just two days ago i bought "The Shack" so far its great







!! Ill keep you informed!!


----------



## geniebeanie

I just finished 
1. Jackie and Bobby a love story
2. My Sister's Keeper
3. Dewey
4. The Trilogy of Lord of the Rings
5. The Hobbit
6. The Road to Woodstock
7. The last Princess
8. The Eleventh Victim
I love reading on the kindle.  I cannot misplace my books.


----------



## LauraB

Still reading Les Miserable (Rose translation), in paper because not available on Kindle


----------



## everyman

ashash,
i loved the shack. it's a great book. if you like it now, i am sure you will love it as you continue to get into it.

geniebeanie,
how was the eleventh victim? i am very curious about it. and wow. you've really accomplished a lot as a reader recently. congratulations for completing all those books!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Les Miserables, IMNSHO, is pehaps the greatest novel written in the 19th Century.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mistyd107

just about to finish "Hope Town"

about to start


----------



## LauraB

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Les Miserables, IMNSHO, is pehaps the greatest novel written in the 19th Century.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I'm really enjoying it. And this is a good translation with (actually) useful notes


----------



## Jaasy

Just starting "Spellbinder" by Iris Johansen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished Soul Intent.  Thanks, Dennis, it was worth the wait.  

I'm about halfway through Pink Champagne and Apple Juice and it's a fun read.  

Two of our own KB authors.


----------



## Neekeebee

Almost done with . (Sorry, can't seem to link to Kindle edition.)

Saw the book at the bookstore today and was shocked at how large/heavy it is. Gotta love the Kindle! 

N


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

I just finished "Look Me In The Eye" by John Robison (brother of Augusten Burroughs). He writes about living his life with Asberger's. Well worth reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just started 









Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider

Me and Link Maker don't get along...

Just started Spell Games by T.A. Pratt.  It's not grabbing me totally (I'm not big on more than one POV and when I was just getting interested...a new POV that I completely could care less about entered the picture.)  But the writing is strong and there's a good hook for the story.  We'll see.  When it switches back to the original POV I'll give it some pages.  I hate to be mean, but seriously. Someone needs to die or something.  We need some action.


----------



## Meemo

Finished Definitely Dead (Sookie Stackhouse 6)
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51T8kzgxbzL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-17,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Now reading Grave Peril (Dresden Files #3)
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51IeUm7S%2BcL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-12,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Definitely Dead, Grave Peril....sounds morbid...but not so much!

(Tried the old link-maker, no luck there either...)


----------



## Athenagwis

Reading:



(Couldn't find link for Kindle version)

I don't remember that I ever actually read the book. It's very good!!

Rachel


----------



## marianneg

Athenagwis said:


> Reading:


Oh, one of my faves! I liked the movie that they did for the "Hallmark Hall of Fame," but there was another movie that I didn't like at all.


----------



## Figment

Athenagwis said:


> Reading:
> 
> 
> 
> (Couldn't find link for Kindle version)
> 
> I don't remember that I ever actually read the book. It's very good!!
> 
> SIGH...This was absolutely my favorite book when I was a little kid. I knew precisely where they kept it at the library, because I'd no sooner take it back and wait for it to get on the shelves, than I was checking it out again. (In those days, my father took us to the library every Saturday morning.) I think it lived at my house alternate weeks with the off weeks spent on the library shelf for about two years!
> Rachel


----------



## mlewis78

I've started 







_--changed to Kindle version. Betsy_

Reading kindle version. Bought it after the price dropped from 18.25 to 9.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> I've started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _--changed to Kindle version. Betsy_
> 
> Reading kindle version. Bought it after the price dropped from 18.25 to 9.99.


Oh, that sounds good! I'm adding it to my watch list for when the price drops lower!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

I just started The Adventures of Tom Sawyer. I've never read it before, but I've been meaning to for forever. I'm reading the free version, which is chopped into about a million parts. All the different parts are a little annoying, but, hey, it was free   . I tried to find a link, but no luck.


----------



## sjc

> I just started The Adventures of Tom Sawyer. I've never read it before, but I've been meaning to for forever. I'm reading the free version, which is chopped into about a million parts. All the different parts are a little annoying, but, hey, it was free . I tried to find a link, but no luck.


Speaking of links/freebies/classics...
Not that I haven't read it a zillion times, but does anyone know where I can get a K version of to Kill a Mockingbird? I'd like to put it on my Classics SD card just to have it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> Speaking of links/freebies/classics...
> Not that I haven't read it a zillion times, but does anyone know where I can get a K version of to Kill a Mockingbird? I'd like to put it on my Classics SD card just to have it. Thanks in advance.


No, that book is not available in an ebook format. Along with* Catcher in the Rye* and a few other great classics.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, we've been clicking TKAM for months...  Sadness!  

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee

Finished _Pillars of the Earth_, and have decided to start , which is set around the same time. Alas, this book is not Kindle-ized, but I purchased the DTB version over a year ago (right before getting LyBerry), as well as the second book in the series, so it is all ready to go. 

N


----------



## Leslie

I just finished:











by our very own Edward C. Patterson. It is intense and emotional. I started crying at the 85% point and didn't stop until the end of the book.

I started my career as a professional nurse in 1977 and I remember very vividly the wrath that was AIDS in the 1980s. Ed captures that horror well. For those of you who remember, this is a timely reminder; for those here who are too young, you should read this book so that we can continue to learn from our mistakes and not make the same mistakes again (especially relevant in these days of gay rights and health care reform).

Even with the sad story, Ed is a funny and engaging writer and I found this book hard to put down -- which, given that I was supposed to be doing actual WORK was not a good situation!

Highly recommended, 5 stars across the board. Bravo, Ed.

L


----------



## patrisha w.

Athenagwis said:


> Reading:
> 
> 
> 
> (Couldn't find link for Kindle version)
> 
> I don't remember that I ever actually read the book. It's very good!!
> 
> Rachel


Something that I found interesting was when I read* it to my class of seventh graders, the boys liked it as much as the girls.

{*Why would I read it seventh graders? Well. I love to read aloud. We had a 15 to 20 minute period per day after lunch when the first class back from lunch {mine} had to wait for the last class back before we could all change classes. So, I read to them--my choice of book-- although I was open to suggestions. That is why one of our books was Shane which bored the socks off me but the boys loved it!}

Patrisha


----------



## telracs

patrisha #150 said:


> {*Why would I read it seventh graders?
> 
> Patrisha


Because you're a wonderful person who knows that when kids of any age are read to they are more likely to actually read themselves?


----------



## Marguerite

I have just started S is for Sirens sorry that I couldn't get the link maker to work.  It is just out, had only 8 reviews but they were all 5 star


----------



## brianm

Finished reading: Many Bloody Returns, 13 short stories with: Dracula night : Charlaine Harris with Sookie  / It's My birthday,Too : Jim Butcher : Dresden Files / The First Day of the Rest of your Life: Rachel Caine: Morganville vamps /  Each of the 13 stories was good.....you will like it

Also highly recommend: In Her Name (omnibus) : includes In Her Name:Empire, In Her Name:Confederation, In Her Name: Final Battle by Michael R. Hicks. Reminds me a bit of Elizabeth Moon........excellent !!.

                    Brian


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:
Humanity's Edge by Tamara Wilhite
This was one of the first books I purchased for my Kindle way back at the end of February. This was a collection of Science Fiction Short Stories with a similar theme. I haven't had much luck with short story collections but this one was readable I'd say 3 Stars.

I'm now reading:

This is the DTB version, for some reason it wasn't in the Kindle store. I've had problems finding Kindle books in the Link-Maker over the last few days.
I have started this book and so far it's seems very good.
jp


----------



## NogDog

Just started this last night. It's one of Silverberg's best, and I probably read it in DTB version about 20 years ago. I've been having trouble finding anything new to really grab my attention, so I decided to go with something I remember enjoying before. It's science fiction, but has a strong flavoring of medieval fantasy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I just finished *Whiskey Sour* and am now reading *John Adams * and also *The Pearl Diver*. All very good books.


----------



## jaspertyler

I am listening to this one on audio and it makes me giggle. I love these books. I was worried because of the poor reviews but so far I am liking it. There are some things that are pretty far - fetched, but it is funny 



I'm also going to start reading



I just finished Pillars of the Earth on audio (loved it!) and Skin Trade by Laurell K Hamilton on Kindle.


----------



## chilady1

Is the link maker working now?  How are people posting links to Amazon?


----------



## NogDog

chilady1 said:


> Is the link maker working now? How are people posting links to Amazon?


I had to use the 1.0 version in my last post, as the default version could not find it.


----------



## Scheherazade

NogDog said:


> I'm sort of in the same boat, except I haven't found a solution yet. Seems like everything I've started reading the last couple of weeks has been dark, depressing, a downer, or some other d-word that fails to lift my spirits.
> 
> I hope I don't have to wait until mid October to find something good but uplifting, by which time I know someone in the family will have given me a copy of the next Discworld installment for my birthday.


Meh... I liked the other cover better.


----------



## DYB

I'm 15% into "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo."  And I'm sorry to say that so far I'm not impressed.  There's an enormous amount of exposition thrown at the reader in these first pages.  Pages and pages of countless back stories with dozens of names assaulting the senses.  Personally I think it's sloppy story structuring and writing.  And (what I think will be) the central mystery is only finally starting to emerge.  We'll see how it progresses...


----------



## mlewis78

DYB said:


> I'm 15% into "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo." And I'm sorry to say that so far I'm not impressed. There's an enormous amount of exposition thrown at the reader in these first pages. Pages and pages of countless back stories with dozens of names assaulting the senses. Personally I think it's sloppy story structuring and writing. And (what I think will be) the central mystery is only finally starting to emerge. We'll see how it progresses...


Loved this book. I found it to be very well written. I don't read a lot of fiction, but this one was great. 15% done is too soon to judge it.


----------



## koolmnbv

As The Crow Flies by Jefferey Archer


----------



## Leslie

I know I am nine months behind everyone else around here, but I just started:



I figure this will be good reading for my long plane trip tomorrow.

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, I hope you like this book.  I loved it, and so did my mom and my son.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

drenee said:


> Leslie, I hope you like this book. I loved it, and so did my mom and my son.
> deb


My son loved it too. He read it last winter when he was in Jamaica and he's the one who has been suggesting it to me for months....so now, I will plunge in.

L


----------



## Meemo

DYB said:


> I'm 15% into "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo." And I'm sorry to say that so far I'm not impressed. There's an enormous amount of exposition thrown at the reader in these first pages. Pages and pages of countless back stories with dozens of names assaulting the senses. Personally I think it's sloppy story structuring and writing. And (what I think will be) the central mystery is only finally starting to emerge. We'll see how it progresses...


I agree that it took awhile to get past the exposition - once I did though it did pay off (for me at least). I really liked it. Reminded myself too that it was a translation - at times there were some somewhat awkward sentences that I felt sure were a function of the translation. I'll definitely read the new one.


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> I know I am nine months behind everyone else around here, but I just started:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure this will be good reading for my long plane trip tomorrow.
> 
> L


I'm behind too - too many books! But I do have that one and want to read it.


----------



## Addie

A few friends have decided they wanted to start a book club. I joined mainly because the book was Kindled.  So here's what I'm going to be reading:



The link is to the DTB version because I couldn't get link-maker to put up the Kindled one.


----------



## Chloista

I am 1/2 way through "Shanghai Girls."  I love this book!


----------



## JimC1946

Halfway through "Waiting for Spring" by R.J. Keller. Excellent reading so far.


----------



## threeundertwo

Just finished and loved:


Just started


Haven't read it in years. Sorry both links are for the hardcover.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am the only person on the planet (and perhaps the only fantasy author on Mars) who hasn't read The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Thank you threeundertwo for reminding me that I need to read it before I reach the clearing at the end of the path. I just rushed over and bought it to be placed in my stack 7 active pile. (I usual have 7 books going at a time - and I just fiished the one on stack #7, so on there Galaxy goes). Stack 5 has got one of Hobb's books - The Assassin Apprentice on it, and I just can't get into it (I couln't get into her Madrecommend the best and most readable of Robin Hobbs' series. I have all her books and I would hate to push her aside into the Brooks and Meyers pile. (Stack Oblivion)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## NogDog

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I am the only person on the planet (and perhaps the only fantasy author on Mars) who hasn't read The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Thank you threeundertwo for reminding me that I need to read it before I reach the clearing at the end of the path. I just rushed over and bought it to be placed in my stack 7 active pile. (I usual have 7 books going at a time - and I just fiished the one on stack #7, so on there Galaxy goes). Stack 5 has got one of Hobb's books - The Assassin Apprentice on it, and I just can't get into it (I couln't get into her Madrecommend the best and most readable of Robin Hobbs' series. I have all her books and I would hate to push her aside into the Brooks and Meyers pile. (Stack Oblivion)
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I got through the first, freebie "Assassin's" novel, and it piqued my interest just enough to make me read the other two, but I cannot really give it anything approaching a strong recommendation, as there were too many things about it that irritated me (from a bit to fairly strongly) for the decent quality of the writing to overcome them.

HHG2G was a lot of fun, though the sequels were not as satisfying to me. I think my two favorite books of his are _Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency_ and _The Long Dark Teatime of the Soul_.


----------



## AppleHeart

Sigh, Link Maker doesn't seem to work...

On my Kindle:

Finished reading THE JADE OWL 2 weeks ago, started reading THE THIRD PEREGRINATION and will be reading THE DRAGON'S POOL next. Then LOOK AWAY SILENCE -- all by the wonderful Edward C. Patterson!

Halfway reading SOUL INTENT, which is almost just as good, if not better than the first, SOUL IDENTITY, by Dennis Batchelder.

Also finished reading WAITING FOR SPRING by RJKeller which was quite excellent -- so many lump-in-my-throat and tears threatening to slip out causing vision to blur moments. Can't wait for the next book!

For paperbacks:

Have been re-reading Ed McBain's 87th Precinct novels - am on book #52 now, with only 2 more to go on the series. This has been a trip down memory lane of sorts for me...

Since everyone seems to be talking about THGTTG, I will tackle that one next and will prolly watch the tape version as well. 

ebc


----------



## NogDog

AppleHeart said:


> ...
> Since everyone seems to be talking about THGTTG, I will tackle that one next and will prolly watch the tape version as well.
> ...


The movie was pretty weak, IMO, though the much older BBC TV mini-series was quite enjoyable, even though on a much lower budget.

PS (click image to view it at xkcd.com):


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks NogDog. I've put Robin Hobbs down. I'll try the other Adams books if The Hitch is to my liking.

Appleheart:       One for each book and   . Can't say more than that in this thread. I'd be out of line.

Ed P


----------



## AppleHeart

NogDog said:


> The movie was pretty weak, IMO, though the much older BBC TV mini-series was quite enjoyable, even though on a much lower budget.
> 
> PS (click image to view it at xkcd.com):


I have both versions and I agree, the BBC version is better.

The AOL online newsgroup I belong to, way back when AOL had them, held some kind of a memorial vigil when Douglas Adams died, like we did when Warren Zevon died, and we do every July at the anniversary of the death of Harry Chapin. I lament their loss still - all of them good storyteller, whether books or music...

But nothing is as good or better than the actual book, IMO.


----------



## threeundertwo

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I am the only person on the planet (and perhaps the only fantasy author on Mars) who hasn't read The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Thank you threeundertwo for reminding me that I need to read it before I reach the clearing at the end of the path. I just rushed over and bought it to be placed in my stack 7 active pile. (I usual have 7 books going at a time - and I just fiished the one on stack #7, so on there Galaxy goes). Stack 5 has got one of Hobb's books - The Assassin Apprentice on it, and I just can't get into it (I couln't get into her Madrecommend the best and most readable of Robin Hobbs' series. I have all her books and I would hate to push her aside into the Brooks and Meyers pile. (Stack Oblivion)
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Glad I could bring it to your attention. I'm relieved too, that I'm not the only one who usually has multiple books going at a time. I'm finding it hard to get back to my dead tree books right now though, I'm enjoying my kindle so much.


----------



## Leslie

I have never read Hitchhiker's Guide and I'm not particularly interested in doing so.

However, I am really enjoying *The Whiskey Rebels*. I have had my nose buried in it for the last 18 hours of traveling and still have about 1/4 to go. Nice big book....good for a long trip.

L


----------



## boydm

I'm a judge in this year's Thrillerfest awards, so I can't talk about all the great thrillers I'm reading, but I'm also reading an interesting book called In The President's Secret Service by Ronald Kessler. Just a few chapters in, but it gives an insider's view on what it's really like protecting the president and his secrets.

I can't seem to get Linkmaker to find it, so here's the old-fashioned URL.
http://www.amazon.com/Presidents-Secret-Service-Protect-ebook/dp/B002JKVXFU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Steph H

I have a good friend who's a Special Agent in D.C. who, among other things for his job, is sometimes on the Prez's protection detail (among other VIP's protection details). I should have him read that and see if it's close to reality...


----------



## Thumper

Reading Bonk this weekend. Never thought I'd laugh out loud at sex research...


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish 
its ok not my favorite NR by any means

about to start the newest by my very favorite author in DTB to go along with the rest of my collection


----------



## Leslie

I finished *The Whiskey Rebels* and it was really great. All the double, triple, and quadruple crossing -- I felt like I needed a flowchart to keep track of who was doing what to whom. I was just a tiny tiny bit disappointed in the ending --


Spoiler



I wished there was a closing coda from Ethan, since he opened the story. I didn't like Joan getting the last word.


 But other than that, it was great. I might go and re-read the book klub discussion just to see what everyone had to say back in January.

Now...just started another one by Ed Patterson:



Not too far in but enjoying it so far.

L


----------



## KindleMom

I'm re-reading _Persuasion_. I love it! 



I couldn't find a link to the Kindle version on LinkMaker. This is the DTB version. And, of course, the Kindle version is free.


----------



## pidgeon92

I didn't see a free version on Amazon, but this Kindle version is only 79¢:


----------



## KindleMom

Yeah, I didn't get it from Amazon.  I think I got it at manybooks.com or something like that.  I'm sure it's not as pretty as one I'd pay for but with Austen I don't need pretty.  Her style makes up for any elementary formatting I run into.

And I love that it's free!


----------



## sjc

Linkmaker is down

Finished and LOVED:
The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society

Going to START (as recommended)
Lord of Scoundrels


----------



## Shandril19

I just finished "The Forgotten Garden" by Kate Morton. Really really enjoyed it. Enough that I immediately bought her other novel.











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Rasputina




----------



## suicidepact

Well LinkMaker isn't finding the Kindle version of the book, but I swear I'm reading it on my Kindle right now.



and here is the Kindle version page:
http://www.amazon.com/House-of-Suns/dp/B002AKPECW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251159401&sr=1-1


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here we go.











Ed Patterson (Link-Maker 1 Services)


----------



## suicidepact

Thank you, Edward. So is the 1.0 version better? I see now there is a link for the 1.0 version, I'll have to start another book soon so that I can try that link instead.


----------



## telracs

I've finished my beta reading commission and have gone back to Keith Melton's Blood Vice.


----------



## MichelleR

Just finished:


Current Vine Selection:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am reading *Henry's Sisters * and *Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet.*


----------



## RangerXenos

Just finished











which was excellent. I'm going to start the second book tonight.


----------



## Rhiathame

RangerXenos said:


> Just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which was excellent. I'm going to start the second book tonight.


I love her books. I have read those a few times and I am just finishing up Trickster's Queen as an audiobook again as my commute book.


----------



## prairiesky

I am only 6 chapters into Pat Conroy's  South of Broad.  It is an amazing read.  I have been waiting about 10 years for a new novel by him.  My favorite all time read is Beach Music by him.  If you are looking for a new novel by a talented writer, this is the book for you.  I could barely put it down last night.  Love, love, love his work.


----------



## Meemo

Finished:

Vampires and Nightmares and dragons...oh my! (Not the Kindle link, by the way.)

Now reading:

Still not available on Kindle  But later books are and I'm tired of waiting to read this series...


----------



## prairiesky

Meemo, there's a James Lee Burke that I haven't read!  Must get it!


----------



## marianneg

I just finished this:










Funny, delightful - 4 stars. I only wish it had been longer.


----------



## sjc

I'm reading DTB (unfortunately;but my sister brought it over and said you have to read this next...forget Kindle. I have to give it back to my friend by the weekend)

Don't have an opionion yet, here is the link (picture link maker couldn't find title...weird) Mary, Mary by James Patterson.











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## meljackson

Getting ready to start The Girl Who Played With Fire.
I loved Dragon Tattoo!

Melissa


----------



## Neekeebee

Reading one of the freebies: . (Sorry, this is the DTB link.) Can't resist Asian lit! Was a little annoyed by the story-telling style in the first couple of chapters, but now that I am about 1/3 into the book, I'm enjoying the read.

N


----------



## chilady1

I am slowly making my way through the Red Cross of Gold series.  Finished Book 5 Quinta Essentia, AWESOME! 
Started Book 6 - The Dragonslayer. 

I would love to put the images here because the book covers are nice but I just cannot figure out how to make Link Maker v.1 work.  Sorry!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I really enjoyed this book. It is a TEASER because you have to buy the next book to see what happens. I'm planning on buying the second book, it's very entertaining.

I'm now reading:

Yes, I too am a BIG J.D. Robb fan. I'm almost caught up and looking forward to this book. I was going to buy the Kindle version but a friend gave me the DTB to read. This is the first DTB I've read in 6 Months!!!  I hope I remember how to bookmark and turn Pages..  
jp


----------



## MariaESchneider

I *would* be reading Kaye C. Hill's latest, "The Fall Girl."  BUT there has been a snafu in delivery.  This book is out in the UK waaay before here.  And it's from a small publisher that doesn't do ebooks.  See, now if it were an ebook, there would be no problems with delivery.  And no wait times either.  

Hmph.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Between:
The Time Traveller's Wife 
Motor Mouth By Janet Evanovich


----------



## Rasputina

Bobby and Jackie: A Love Story (Kindle Edition)
by C. David Heymann


----------



## mistyd107

Started on Thursday night  Absolutely loved it and am about to finish

about to start tonight


----------



## MJ5

I'm reading Sullivan's Island: A Lowcountry Tale, by Dorothea Benton Frank.  I like Southern fiction...it's a slow read, but a good one.


----------



## DYB

I just finished "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" and "The Girl Who Played With Fire." I liked both, but with reservations. I know everyone calls them page-turners, but I actually find very long stretches where nothing happens. Just deadly word-spinning by Larsson. For example, did we need three pages of Salander's Ikea shopping spree? I think not. How about multiple food shopping lists? Also, why does every character turn off their cell phones? Do journalists and cops ever turn off their cell phones? I know Larsson was a journalist, but it just defies common sense that journalists (and cops) will turn off their cell phones! Every five pages someone turns off their cell phone - and misses something important! It drove me nuts! 

Anyway, I digress. I just started reading this:



(For some reason I couldn't locate the Kindle version to make this link, but it is available on Kindle.) So far it's very interesting and very creepy. There's a sequel, which also garnered raves, but it's almost $14. Obscene for an ebook and I won't be buying it unless the price drops.


----------



## Beth A

DYB said:


> I just finished "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" and "The Girl Who Played With Fire." I liked both, but with reservations. I know everyone calls them page-turners, but I actually find very long stretches where nothing happens. Just deadly work-spinning by Larsson. For example, did we need three pages of Salander's Ikea shopping spree? I think not. How about multiple food shopping lists? Also, why does every character turn off their cell phones? Do journalists and cops ever turn off their cell phones? I know Larsson was a journalist, but it just defies common sense that journalists (and cops) will turn off their cell phones! Every five pages someone turns off their cell phone - and misses something important! It drove me nuts!


May I ask if the author is mean to animals in The Girl Who Played With Fire, like the was with Dragon Tattoos? I am leary of getting it for that reason.


----------



## DYB

Beth, I remember what you're referring to in "Dragon Tattoo."  I don't remember animal cruelty in the second one, but there's plenty of human cruelty!


----------



## Anne

DYB said:


> Beth, I remember what you're referring to in "Dragon Tattoo." I don't remember animal cruelty in the second one, but there's plenty of human cruelty!


Is there a lot of animal cruelty in the first book?


----------



## mlewis78

Animal cruelty often figures into the activities of serial killers, so it didn't stand out in the first book for me, even though I love furballs.  Haven't read the second book yet, but it's TBR on my kindle.  There was something else in the first book that I found even more disturbing, but it's a thriller, so anything can happen in these books.  I thought it was one of the best in this genre that I've read in years.


----------



## Anne

mlewis78 said:


> Animal cruelty often figures into the activities of serial killers, so it didn't stand out in the first book for me, even though I love furballs. Haven't read the second book yet, but it's TBR on my kindle. There was something else in the first book that I found even more disturbing, but it's a thriller, so anything can happen in these books. I thought it was one of the best in this genre that I've read in years.


Marti : Thanks I have both books on my kindle and hope to read them soon. Both books have gotten such good reviews.


----------



## DYB

The first book had one instance of animal cruelty, but to be honest I was more disturbed by the dungeon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

prairiesky said:


> I am only 6 chapters into Pat Conroy's South of Broad. It is an amazing read. I have been waiting about 10 years for a new novel by him. My favorite all time read is Beach Music by him. If you are looking for a new novel by a talented writer, this is the book for you. I could barely put it down last night. Love, love, love his work.


Love, love, love Pat Conroy. Beach Music was fantastic! Thanks for letting me know this is out!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

DYB said:


> The first book had one instance of animal cruelty, but to be honest I was more disturbed by the dungeon.


Thanks I may have to read this book soon.


----------



## Tippy

I loved Stieg Larsson's _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo _ and have purchased _The Girl Who Played With Fire_. I am looking forward to reading it.

Phillippa Gregory is beginning to write about the Plantangenet women. Her new book _The White Queen_ is about the life of Elizabeth Woodville.


----------



## LauraB

Tippy said:


> Phillippa Gregory is beginning to write about the Plantangenet women. Her new book _The White Queen_ is about the life of Elizabeth Woodville.


I just bought this on my Sony 700 because I was able to buy it in a bundle, $14 for both, it was combined with one of Gregory's other books I haven't read yet. I'm finishing Les Miserables this week, then going to start this one


----------



## Anne

Tippy said:


> I loved Stieg Larsson's _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo _ and have purchased _The Girl Who Played With Fire_. I am looking forward to reading it.
> 
> Phillippa Gregory is beginning to write about the Plantangenet women. Her new book _The White Queen_ is about the life of Elizabeth Woodville.


Thanks Tippy It good to know you love The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I have been waiting for The White Queen to come down in price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In Her Name: First Contact by KB member Mike Hicks! Woohoo, been waiting for this prequel to In Her Name (Omnibus).



kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, it's up in the store: *In Her Name: First Contact* is now available for Kindle!
> 
> 
> 
> The description hasn't caught up with the rest of the catalog page, but - for anyone who may not have seen the initial post on this thread, this is a prequel that takes place a century before the original novel _In Her Name_, and tells of how the humans and the Kreelan Empire first meet...
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Rasputina

available on kindle but for some reason the link for the K version wouldn't work


----------



## Meemo

Finished 


Liked it - will definitely keep reading in this series (even though it makes me hungry!) - early books still aren't Kindle-ized yet, though and since I don't have them in DTB it might be awhile...too many books I CAN read on Kindle, like my current read...


----------



## Leslie

Neekeebee said:


> Reading one of the freebies: . (Sorry, this is the DTB link.) Can't resist Asian lit! Was a little annoyed by the story-telling style in the first couple of chapters, but now that I am about 1/3 into the book, I'm enjoying the read.
> 
> N


I downloaded this (because it was free) and started it on the train today. I am about 30% in and I have to say, I am not terribly impressed by the very pedestrian writing and the regularly occurring "info dumps" (long paragraphs that exist only to convey information). The main character, who is supposed to be a "brilliant" designer and very adept business woman is coming across as a bit of an airhead, IMHO. the business is almost bankrupt because she "let it get away" from her? For ten years?


Spoiler



(The whole waking up to bells and thinking the house was burning down scene was incredibly stupid.)


 I'll give it a bit more time and hopefully the errors will correct themselves, but right now, I am less than impressed.

L

L


----------



## stormhawk

House Unauthorized
Good if you like House, M.D., but there's no new ground covered. House and Philosophy (DTB only) was a lot more interesting.


Sari Shop Widow
Writing was a bit wooden, but better than I expected for free. Plots of her two earlier novels look more interesting.


----------



## geoffthomas

Me too Betsy.

I have put everything else down.

Am going to read Mike Hicks new book In Her Name: First Contact.











Just sayin....


----------



## Dave Dykema

I really like the cover of Mike Hicks's new book! I know that shouldn't mean anything, but it's cool.


----------



## Thumper

Dave Dykema said:


> I really like the cover of Mike Hicks's new book! I know that shouldn't mean anything, but it's cool.


I totally have cover envy...


----------



## stormhawk

So completely awful that I couldn't make it past the first three chapters, surprised I made it that far. Please take into consideration that I have a sort of book-related OCD where once I start reading something I HAVE to finish, no matter how awful it is. Apparently I have an awfulness threshold. This crossed it.



A free download that isn't terrible! It's a very fast-paced and exciting thriller, populated with the kind of sharp and darkly mysterious characters I respond to. This is as of chapter 14, so I hope that the book keeps up to this early promise!


----------



## DYB

This book jumps a major shark at about 65%. I guess I'll finish it, but it's making me seriously mad!


----------



## NogDog

Just finished:









Overall a good read, though I felt the ending was weak. I could also have done with a bit less jumping around between characters and time frames -- some of that is fine, but when you jump around every 3-4 pages it seems to become an artificial device the author is using it to create suspense instead of letting the characters and plot do so. I'd still recommend it, just not highly.

Just started:


----------



## 911jason

My all-time favorite author, although I prefer his military novels to this police series.


----------



## leighmcd

Bright and Shiny Morning by James Frey .  Granted he took us all for a ride with A Million Little Pieces, but you have to give him credit, he does know how to tell a story!


----------



## akpak

Just finished all the Southern Vampire Mysteries, and am experiencing some grief that they're over for now. (There's another one coming in October)

Kind of don't feel like reading anything else after plowing through that, but I'm thinking of starting on her other series'. Maybe I'll re-read something light.


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


> Just started:


Let's us know afterwards what you think of this one. I just downloaded a sample.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Just finished :The Phyzic Book of Deliverence Dane". Very good, and entertaining.


----------



## joanne29

I just finished BLOODFEVER and loved it as much as her first one:



This is the dtb, why isn't the link maker working for kindle books?

I am reading Mommywood now for I am a Tori Spelling fan:


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently reading the Virgin River series by Robyn Carr and am on book 2. Really enjoying this series. 

This is available on K, but the link wouldn't work.


----------



## harfner

BUSTED FLUSH (a Wild Cards book), edited by George Martin.


----------



## melissaj323

Just starting







after hearing how much everyone loves this series!


----------



## Neekeebee

Leslie said:


> I downloaded this (because it was free) and started it on the train today. I am about 30% in and I have to say, I am not terribly impressed by the very pedestrian writing and the regularly occurring "info dumps" (long paragraphs that exist only to convey information). The main character, who is supposed to be a "brilliant" designer and very adept business woman is coming across as a bit of an airhead, IMHO. the business is almost bankrupt because she "let it get away" from her? For ten years?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (The whole waking up to bells and thinking the house was burning down scene was incredibly stupid.)
> 
> 
> I'll give it a bit more time and hopefully the errors will correct themselves, but right now, I am less than impressed.
> 
> L
> 
> L


Just finished _The Sari Shop Widow_. "Regularly occurring Info dumps" describes exactly the problem I had with the book early on. After a while, it stopped bothering me as much. 


geoffthomas said:


> Me too Betsy.
> 
> I have put everything else down.
> 
> Am going to read Mike Hicks new book In Her Name: First Contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin....


I'm about to start this too.   

N


----------



## danfan

Tippy said:


> I loved Stieg Larsson's _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo _ and have purchased _The Girl Who Played With Fire_. I am looking forward to reading it.


I finished _The Girl Who Played With Fire_ last night, and now I don't know what to do with myself! I really enjoyed it - more than Dragon's Tattoo actually, so I might go back & re-read the first. Wondering if I'll soon be able to get a pdf copy of The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest as that's being released in UK in a few weeks. Don't know if I can wait until May for the US release.


----------



## DYB

danfan>  I thought "Dragon Tattoo" took too long to end.  "Fire" ended too suddenly.  While the main mystery was solved the repercussions of it all were left unanswered.  I wonder if the third book ends exactly where the second left off...


----------



## Chloista

Reading "Broad Street" by Pat Conroy and really like it it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I finished "Darkfever" and am now onto "Bloodfever". I normally am not much into paranormal stuff, but I'm really enjoying this series!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am reading:











and liking it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Neekeebee said:


> Just finished _The Sari Shop Widow_. "Regularly occurring Info dumps" describes exactly the problem I had with the book early on. After a while, it stopped bothering me as much.
> I'm about to start this too.
> 
> N


I am continuing to plow through this and I keep asking myself why. I guess I want to see how it ends, or something.


Spoiler



But really....I just read the most un-hot lovemaking scene ever put to paper! LOL. If this is the standard for m/f sex scenes, no wonder I prefer the m/m stuff! At least those sizzle!



Josh Lanyon has a new book out. I think I'll treat myself to that after muddling through Sari Shop Widow. I've earned it!


----------



## Thumper

Just started this one and it's sucked me in:


----------



## Addie

Just started Outliers.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish  it was ok

about to start: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51kYHszOXRL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-13,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg
"the Grove" John Rector


----------



## Andra

Just found that the rest of Joanne Fluke's books are now available on Kindle and am rereading them.


























I'm not going to do all of them as links, but the rest of the series in order is: Lemon Meringue Pie Murder, Fudge Cupcake Murder, Sugar Cookie Murder, Peach Cobbler Murder, Cherry Cheesecake Murder, Key Lime Pie Murder, Carrot Cake Murder and Cream Puff Murder. These are light, easy reads and her cookie recipes are really good! Most of them are under $5 and Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder is only $3.99.

edit to remove one of the picture links


----------



## joanne29

Just finished Mommywood
and loved it

Now I am trying the Book Thief.


----------



## Anne

DYB said:


> danfan> I thought "Dragon Tattoo" took too long to end. "Fire" ended too suddenly. While the main mystery was solved the repercussions of it all were left unanswered. I wonder if the third book ends exactly where the second left off...


When is the 3 book coming out?


----------



## melissaj323

Andra said:


> Just found that the rest of Joanne Fluke's books are now available on Kindle and am rereading them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to do all of them as links, but the rest of the series in order is: Lemon Meringue Pie Murder, Fudge Cupcake Murder, Sugar Cookie Murder, Peach Cobbler Murder, Cherry Cheesecake Murder, Key Lime Pie Murder, Carrot Cake Murder and Cream Puff Murder. These are light, easy reads and her cookie recipes are really good! Most of them are under $5 and Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder is only $3.99.
> 
> edit to remove one of the picture links


Those books always make me hungry! And wanting to bake!


----------



## jaspertyler

I am about a third of the way through











and am really enjoying it. I hope the other books in the series will have Kindle editions. I really like end of the world type books.


----------



## danfan

DYB said:


> danfan> I thought "Dragon Tattoo" took too long to end. "Fire" ended too suddenly. While the main mystery was solved the repercussions of it all were left unanswered. I wonder if the third book ends exactly where the second left off...


I could have skipped the first 10% of Dragon's Tattoo & nearly quit. Glad I didn't. And I muttered a few curses when Fire ended so abruptly. ARGH! I read a summary of the 3rd on a UK book site and it seems to follow on where Fire left off. I don't like to read summaries generally as they give too much away - I like everything to be a surprise, so I'll put it in spoilers in case you don't want to read: 


Spoiler



"Salander is plotting her revenge - against the man who tried to kill her, and against the government institutions that very nearly destroyed her life. But it is not going to be a straightforward campaign. After taking a bullet to the head, Salander is under close supervision in Intensive Care, and is set to face trial for three murders and one attempted murder on her eventual release. With the help of journalist Mikael Blomkvist and his researchers at Millennium magazine, Salander must not only prove her innocence, but identify and denounce the corrupt politicians that have allowed the vulnerable to become victims of abuse and violence. Once a victim herself, Salander is now ready to fight back."


http://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/displayProductDetails.do?sku=6729694

According to Amazon, it will be out here May 4, 2010.


----------



## danfan

jaspertyler said:


> I am about a third of the way through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and am really enjoying it. I hope the other books in the series will have Kindle editions. I really like end of the world type books.


I just downloaded that!

Currently reading Raising Jake -* freebie!*


----------



## DYB

danfan> I agree with you about the beginning of "Dragon Tattoo." I think it's actually more like the first 20%! I think Larsson's structure there is clunky because the start of that book is an enormous amount of data and names and abbreviations being thrown at the reader without good set-up. He's obviously just trying to get all this information out, but it's deadly because he doesn't have real motivation. It's like reading an encyclopedia before the actual murder mystery appears!

The summary of the new book sounds interesting. Although I thought they already knew that


Spoiler



Salander did not commit the three murders?


----------



## dragonfly

One of the things that I am discovering that I love most about Kindle, is that I can easily go back to being a person who has between 3 and 6 books going at once. This is something I used to be guilty of when I was managing a bookstore. But that was many years ago, and lately that had not been the way I was reading lately. 
Today I finished book 7 of the Southern Vampire Series (years ago this would not have been something I would have ever started but after seeing the show I picked up the books) and after getting Kindle I downloaded 6 and 7 to begin my kindle experience. 
Years ago I read "Carter Beats The Devil" by Glen David Gold I loved it, and waited a longtime to read something written by the same author again. So now I am just starting "Sunnyside" it captivated me from the first few pages.
I am also reading, "The Shadow of the Wind" by Carlos Ruiz Zafón', I like books that have something to do with books in the story. Tonight I found a pdf file of a book that I have wanted to read all the way through for sometime now I am hoping that with it loaded on the Kindle I will eventually be able to say I finally completed it, "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand.


----------



## DYB

Anne>  I believe "Hornet's Nest" is supposed to come out in the US next May.


----------



## Anne

DYB said:


> Anne> I believe "Hornet's Nest" is supposed to come out in the US next May.


DYB: Thanks that gives me time to read the first two books.


----------



## boydm

I'm enjoying The Hunger Games, a fast-paced Dystopian novel along the lines of The Long Walk by Stephen King/Richard Bachman. It's written in the first-person present tense, which I generally don't care for, but it suits the material, and I've gotten acclimated to it.











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Shandril19

DYB said:


> danfan> I agree with you about the beginning of "Dragon Tattoo." I think it's actually more like the first 20%!


These comments give me hope. After I had read so many raves about, I downloaded the Sample since it's not my normal genre and was totally unimpressed. Perhaps I should take a larger chance on it.


----------



## danfan

DYB said:


> danfan> I agree with you about the beginning of "Dragon Tattoo." I think it's actually more like the first 20%! I think Larsson's structure there is clunky because the start of that book is an enormous amount of data and names and abbreviations being thrown at the reader without good set-up. He's obviously just trying to get all this information out, but it's deadly because he doesn't have real motivation. It's like reading an encyclopedia before the actual murder mystery appears!
> 
> The summary of the new book sounds interesting. Although I thought they already knew that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Salander did not commit the three murders?


You could be right about 20%. And all those Swedish names and places get confusing at first, It's not like following John & Jenny on their adventures in Texas LOL.

As for


Spoiler



Salander did not commit the three murders?


, I was surprised to read that for Hornet's Nest too, but I assume


Spoiler



that some of the police are still gunning for her, and lacking proof that she didn't do it, she's got to prove the blond giant did do it.



My worry is it ending on a cliffhanger since Larsson died before completing the whole series. 

Hmm this should have a thread of its own maybe!


----------



## danfan

Shandril19 said:


> These comments give me hope. After I had read so many raves about, I downloaded the Sample since it's not my normal genre and was totally unimpressed. Perhaps I should take a larger chance on it.


I wouldn't have bought it if I only had a sample to go from. I actually found it cheaper somewhere else, so downloaded the full version right away. I'll see if I can find where I bought it from! The formatting on my version wasn't great though.


----------



## 911jason

boydm said:


> I'm enjoying The Hunger Games, a fast-paced Dystopian novel along the lines of The Long Walk by Stephen King/Richard Bachman. It's written in the first-person present tense, which I generally don't care for, but it suits the material, and I've gotten acclimated to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _--- created Kindle ebook link_


I downloaded a sample, not sure if I'll be able to bring myself to paying $10 for an author who I've never read, especially since it's outside my normal genre. Let me know how you like it at the end.


----------



## sjc

I have NEVER "not" finished a book before...no matter how bad; but I'm seriously thinking of it...

The Brass Bed (AWFUL)

couldn't get linkmaker pic to work so here is link:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Brass-Bed-ebook/dp/B002JCJ6XY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251940621&sr=1-1


----------



## Leslie

Hahahah, sjc don't bother with a link if it is so awful. None of the rest of us want to suffer through it and your opinion seems to be pretty universal.

I plowed through *Sari Shop Widow*. Trite, cliched and with a really disappointing ending


Spoiler



I would have at least expected a joyous reunion between the lovers, but no. Probably is a foreshadowing of their really dull marriage.



Then I read *Out of the Blue* by Josh Lanyon which was short and to the point. No everyone's cup of tea but I enjoyed it. Here's a review: 
http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2009/08/29/review-out-of-the-blue-by-josh-lanyon/

Now I am reading* Raising Jake* which I am really enjoying. So, the freebies aren't all duds. Unfortunately, it is not free anymore but it is still worth reading, IMHO.

L
L


----------



## DYB

Shandril>  Don't let the sample chapter fool you.  It really does have a slow beginning, but then it gets going.

I also hope the third book does not end on a cliffhanger like the second one does...

Salander is a very interesting character.  She's a total sociopath and a whiner.  She treats everyone like crap and doesn't care what their "childhood traumas" are even as she wallows in self-pity of her own childhood traumas by being completely indifferent to the feelings of others.  It's a never-ending cycle with her.  That we have any sympathy for her is to Larsson's credit!


----------



## sjc

Leslie and others:  Well here is a first for me in my 46 years...I am NOT finishing a book.  The Brass Bed is the most ridiculous book ever (IMHO).  I really battled with the OCD on that one...but I'm not finishing it.

Good, I can get rid of it to free up more space; as I got another "Your Kindle Memory is Full" notification and had to "clean house" anyways.


----------



## Chris W

I'm just finishing up Michael Pollan's "The Omnivore's Dilemma." I've got about 5% of the book left to read, then I'll be starting on Doris Kearns Goodwin's "Team of Rivals." Her book was highly touted as an example of how the current administration could and should build a circle of advisors, I'm interested to see how it plays today. But I'm really more interested in the history behind Pres. Lincoln's attempts to hold together the Union during the most tumultuous time in our country's history.


----------



## Auryn

Just finished *The White Queen* by Philippa Gregory (one of her best) and realized I have almost 50 unread books to choose from on my Kindle.. after an hour of trying to pick one I just decided to reread *Somewhere In Time* by Richard Matheson. Even though I've read it before I can't put it down


----------



## LauraB

Chris W said:


> then I'll be starting on Doris Kearns Goodwin's "Team of Rivals." Her book was highly touted as an example of how the current administration could and should build a circle of advisors, I'm interested to see how it plays today. But I'm really more interested in the history behind Pres. Lincoln's attempts to hold together the Union during the most tumultuous time in our country's history.


I read that book a few weeks ago and it was really interesting. I wasn't as interested in the Obama press connection associated with the book recently, I just find Lincon interesting. Not that Obama isn't, he just didn't play into my deciding to reading.


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> Leslie and others: Well here is a first for me in my 46 years...I am NOT finishing a book. The Brass Bed is the most ridiculous book ever (IMHO). I really battled with the OCD on that one...but I'm not finishing it.
> 
> Good, I can get rid of it to free up more space; as I got another "Your Kindle Memory is Full" notification and had to "clean house" anyways.


Twenty-one one star reviews over at Amazon for this stinker.. LOL. I love a lousy review. But even curiosity won't tempt me to download this one.


Spoiler



The one reviewer who commented on the scene with sex with a swan and a lengthy description of the swan's member? Yuck! I read a lot of sexy stuff but no bestiality, thank you very much!



I am still enjoying *Raising Jake*. Not sure what is in line after that.

L


----------



## drenee

Auryn said:


> Just finished *The White Queen* by Philippa Gregory (one of her best) and realized I have almost 50 unread books to choose from on my Kindle.. after an hour of trying to pick one I just decided to reread *Somewhere In Time* by Richard Matheson. Even though I've read it before I can't put it down


Auryn, Welcome to the Boards. Please take a couple minutes and go to Introductions and Welcomes and tell us about yourself so that all of our members can say hello.



Leslie said:


> Twenty-one one star reviews over at Amazon for this stinker.. LOL. I love a lousy review. But even curiosity won't tempt me to download this one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The one reviewer who commented on the scene with sex with a swan and a lengthy description of the swan's member? Yuck! I read a lot of sexy stuff but no bestiality, thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> L


I will be deleting this from my K when I get a minute today. I try not to download every free book, but I have to admit I liked the cover on this one. I was in a hurry and did not read any of the reviews. Thanks for alerting me. 
deb


----------



## Anne

Auryn said:


> Just finished *The White Queen* by Philippa Gregory (one of her best) and realized I have almost 50 unread books to choose from on my Kindle.. after an hour of trying to pick one I just decided to reread *Somewhere In Time* by Richard Matheson. Even though I've read it before I can't put it down


Auryn: Thanks for the info on the White Queen. I have it on my Kindle I will move it up on the list. I want to read it soon. I kept waiting for the price to come down.


----------



## sjc

drenee:  You won't be missing anything, for sure.  Uggggh.  Delete away.


----------



## boydm

boydm said:


> I'm enjoying The Hunger Games, a fast-paced Dystopian novel along the lines of The Long Walk by Stephen King/Richard Bachman. It's written in the first-person present tense, which I generally don't care for, but it suits the material, and I've gotten acclimated to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _--- created Kindle ebook link_





911jason said:


> I downloaded a sample, not sure if I'll be able to bring myself to paying $10 for an author who I've never read, especially since it's outside my normal genre. Let me know how you like it at the end.


I thought The Hunger Games was fantastic! One of the best thrillers I've read this year. Endlessly clever and engaging. Beware that it's a Dystopian story about children fighting for their lives, and it gets gruesome in places. But it raises issues about the direction of our own reality entertainment, and I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## NogDog

mlewis78 said:


> [regarding Neil Gaiman's _American Gods_]
> Let's us know afterwards what you think of this one. I just downloaded a sample.


My reaction to _American Gods_ was about the same as the other two books of his I've read (_Neverwhere_ and _Stardust_): I appreciated the wordsmithing and creativity, but never really felt drawn into the story, at least in part because I never felt any strong feelings for the main characters. I may have to give up on Gaiman. I keep wanting to like his books (perhaps because I loved _Good Omens_ which he co-authored with Terry Pratchett), but I consistently find his solo works unfulfilling -- I never even finished _Stardust_. I suspect if you like Gaiman's other books, then you'll like this one equally well (or even better). If you're not a fan, however, I doubt this one will change your mind.


----------



## danfan

DYB said:


> Shandril> Don't let the sample chapter fool you. It really does have a slow beginning, but then it gets going.
> 
> I also hope the third book does not end on a cliffhanger like the second one does...
> 
> Salander is a very interesting character. She's a total sociopath and a whiner. She treats everyone like crap and doesn't care what their "childhood traumas" are even as she wallows in self-pity of her own childhood traumas by being completely indifferent to the feelings of others. It's a never-ending cycle with her. That we have any sympathy for her is to Larsson's credit!


She's very complex I think. One minute I want to slap her, the next I want to slap the people that trash her!


----------



## danfan

NogDog said:


> My reaction to _American Gods_ was about the same as the other two books of his I've read (_Neverwhere_ and _Stardust_): I appreciated the wordsmithing and creativity, but never really felt drawn into the story, at least in part because I never felt any strong feelings for the main characters. I may have to give up on Gaiman. I keep wanting to like his books (perhaps because I loved _Good Omens_ which he co-authored with Terry Pratchett), but I consistently find his solo works unfulfilling -- I never even finished _Stardust_. I suspect if you like Gaiman's other books, then you'll like this one equally well (or even better). If you're not a fan, however, I doubt this one will change your mind.


I didn't like _Stardust_ that much either, and I_ do_ like Gaiman.


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


> My reaction to _American Gods_ was about the same as the other two books of his I've read (_Neverwhere_ and _Stardust_): I appreciated the wordsmithing and creativity, but never really felt drawn into the story, at least in part because I never felt any strong feelings for the main characters. I may have to give up on Gaiman. I keep wanting to like his books (perhaps because I loved _Good Omens_ which he co-authored with Terry Pratchett), but I consistently find his solo works unfulfilling -- I never even finished _Stardust_. I suspect if you like Gaiman's other books, then you'll like this one equally well (or even better). If you're not a fan, however, I doubt this one will change your mind.


Thanks for letting me know what you think. I still haven't read the sample.


----------



## 911jason

boydm said:


> I thought The Hunger Games was fantastic! One of the best thrillers I've read this year. Endlessly clever and engaging. Beware that it's a Dystopian story about children fighting for their lives, and it gets gruesome in places. But it raises issues about the direction of our own reality entertainment, and I'd highly recommend it.


Funny thing Boyd, having never seen the book before you mentioned it, later that night I saw it again in my Costco Connection magazine. Oddly, they had it displayed on a page about Young Adult fantasy books...? There was no mention of the book in the article though, just the picture. After your glowing review, I'm looking forward to picking it up. Thanks!


----------



## Esther

Chris W said:


> I'm just finishing up Michael Pollan's "The Omnivore's Dilemma." I've got about 5% of the book left to read, then I'll be starting on Doris Kearns Goodwin's "Team of Rivals."


I just finished The Omnivore's Dilemma and plunged right into In Defense of Food, which I'm about half way through. It's shorter but I'm finding it a much drier read. I really enjoyed the personal account of his quest to follow the various food chains in The Omnivore's Dilemma and the people he met along the way. That personal connection is missing in In Defense of Food though it's still keeping me interested.


----------



## boydm

911jason said:


> Funny thing Boyd, having never seen the book before you mentioned it, later that night I saw it again in my Costco Connection magazine. Oddly, they had it displayed on a page about Young Adult fantasy books...? There was no mention of the book in the article though, just the picture. After your glowing review, I'm looking forward to picking it up. Thanks!


The Hunger Games is considered YA/Fantasy because it's about teenagers in a post-apocalyptic future, but it's as thrilling and suspenseful as anything else I've read this year.


----------



## NogDog

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks for letting me know what you think. I still haven't read the sample.


Something else I forgot to mention in my "review" of _American Gods_ is that I could not avoid constantly comparing it to Douglas Adams' _The Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul_, which was quite similar in subject matter (and some "characters") if very different in tone and location, and which I enjoyed quite a bit more (not available for Kindle at this time).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I finished American Gods with some satisfaction. I almost stopped reading it, but kept in there. I found myself being


Spoiler



downright Wagnerian trying to associate the many gods with the elan of a Joseph Campbell.


 All in all, I enjoed it. I'm not sure whether I'd dive into Gaimen soon although his entire list is in my TBR. I was thinking of tasting Prachett (I'm a Pratchett virgin).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## NogDog

Edward C. Patterson said:


> ...I was thinking of tasting Prachett (I'm a Pratchett virgin).


Fear the luggage!


----------



## lmk2045

Highly recommended especially for fans of Bill Moyers Journal on PBS

Moyers on Democracy by Bill Moyers (Nonfiction)
A collection of speeches, addresses, talks and lectures from as far back as the '80s - Moyers argues that participatory citizenship breathes life into American democracy, and whatever undermines active citizenship threatens to destroy the system.

http://www.amazon.com/Moyers-on-Democracy/dp/B0017T09F4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252049232&sr=1-1

P.S. Sorry but I could not get the old or new linkmaker to work.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I am currently re-reading the entire Wheel of Time series since the next one is coming out at the end of October. I am currently about to start The Dragon Reborn (book #3) I just wish they were available in Kindle format!


----------



## Leslie

I am about to give this a go......it has received a bunch of great reviews. Not for sale at Amazon but you can buy it at All Romance ebooks and it will be sent right to your Kindle for 15 cents.


----------



## mfstewart

I just finished Shimmer by Morrell, which I can't say I particularly enjoyed. I've read Creepers by him as well and found that to be much better. Shimmer had no suspense and heck, it's a thriller!

I tend to read a few books in parallel so also just finished Guardian of Lies by Martini. He's a very strong writer. I did find some of the steps to the resolution a bit convenient, but am willing to forgive this in favor of good craft.


----------



## danfan

boydm said:


> I'm enjoying The Hunger Games, a fast-paced Dystopian novel along the lines of The Long Walk by Stephen King/Richard Bachman. It's written in the first-person present tense, which I generally don't care for, but it suits the material, and I've gotten acclimated to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _--- created Kindle ebook link_


Oooo The Long Walk is one of my all time favorite books, so I think you've convinced me to give this a try.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Picked up an Anne George and a Carole Nelson Douglas.  First foray into these two authors.  I am set for the weekend!!!!


----------



## Brenda M.

Just blew thru Charlie Huston's Caught Stealing and Six Bad Things. They were free a while ago and they are excellent!! Very graphic though, just so you know.  First two of a trilogy and I will be buying the third.


----------



## chilady1

Making progress on the Red Cross of Gold Series - slowly but surely. Just finished Book VI: The Dragonslayer, SO GOOD!
*FINALLY! I got Link Maker 1.0 to work *











Just started:


----------



## VictoriaP

MariaESchneider said:


> Picked up an Anne George and a Carole Nelson Douglas. First foray into these two authors. I am set for the weekend!!!!


Two of my favorites! You'll have to post what you think of them both when you're done!

Been away from mysteries for most of the summer--current reading is no exception. Seems like all I feel like reading is urban/paranormal fantasy.

Just finished: Dark Lover









About to start book 2: Lover Eternal









(More fighting with LinkMaker 1.0 than I feel like hassling with today. LOL)

I never would have found the Black Dagger Brotherhood series on my own; the titles alone would have turned me off as I'm not big on strictly paranormal romance. But the first book at least wasn't--an interesting alternate universe and some truly well written characters. Ran into a thread on another forum that was full of quotes and thought some of them were too funny not to give the first book a try. I was surprised as heck to find how much I liked it--downloaded the next four to take on our overseas trip next week!

Plus the vamps aren't whiny.  Can't stand the "oh woe is me, I'm cursed with immortality/superpowers/whatever" garbage that's prevalent in so many of these.

Now I just have to keep from reading them until we're ready to leave. LOL


----------



## 911jason

He's a writer for the NY Times, and I believe he won the Edgar Award for one of his other two novels. Good stuff!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

ok, I can't get the linkmaker to work.  

So, on my Kindle2, I'm reading Cemetery Dance, by Preston and Child.  (Always a Pendergast fan!)
and DTB, I am reading Yesterday's Weather , by Anne Enright.  A wonderful collection of short stories!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Using Harvey's hint (type the title, author if you wish, and Kindle and use the amazon icon on the reply screen to enclose that text in the Amazon search code) . . .here's the Amazon search page for Cemetery Dance and Yesterday's weather.

Cemetery Dance (Kindle)

Yesterday's Weather by Anne Enright


----------



## crebel

I was very pleased to see Kathy Reichs had a new Tempe Brennan novel "206 Bones" released yesterday.  I didn't even know one was due.  I will start 206 Bones this afternoon as soon as I finish the last few chapters of romance "Mastered By Love" from Stephanie Laurens.  I love the Tempe series.


----------



## EllenR

boydm said:


> I thought The Hunger Games was fantastic! One of the best thrillers I've read this year. Endlessly clever and engaging. Beware that it's a Dystopian story about children fighting for their lives, and it gets gruesome in places. But it raises issues about the direction of our own reality entertainment, and I'd highly recommend it.


Thanks for following up with your opinion, Boyd. I downloaded a sample too, but was waiting to hear if you really liked it when you were done.  I hate to pay $10 for a book unless it's a favorite author.

EllenR


----------



## EllenR

VictoriaP said:


> Two of my favorites! You'll have to post what you think of them both when you're done!
> 
> Been away from mysteries for most of the summer--current reading is no exception. Seems like all I feel like reading is urban/paranormal fantasy.
> 
> Just finished: Dark Lover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to start book 2: Lover Eternal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (More fighting with LinkMaker 1.0 than I feel like hassling with today. LOL)
> 
> I never would have found the Black Dagger Brotherhood series on my own; the titles alone would have turned me off as I'm not big on strictly paranormal romance. But the first book at least wasn't--an interesting alternate universe and some truly well written characters. Ran into a thread on another forum that was full of quotes and thought some of them were too funny not to give the first book a try. I was surprised as heck to find how much I liked it--downloaded the next four to take on our overseas trip next week!
> 
> Plus the vamps aren't whiny.  Can't stand the "oh woe is me, I'm cursed with immortality/superpowers/whatever" garbage that's prevalent in so many of these.
> 
> Now I just have to keep from reading them until we're ready to leave. LOL


Thanks for pushing that up on my TBR pile, Victoria! LOL I've been reading a lot of urban paranormal stuff this summer myself, some good and some not. Sounds like this would be an enjoyable read.

EllenR (edited because something funky happened with the original -- sorry to anyone who already tried to figure that post out!)


----------



## EllenR

I've been out of work for a few weeks and so have been reading quite a bit. Books I've read over the last few weeks include:

Subterranean by James Rollins: http://www.amazon.com/Subterranean/dp/B000FC1SAE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252175636&sr=1-4
Sandstorm by Rollins: http://www.amazon.com/Sandstorm/dp/B000FC1SCW/ref=pd_cp_kinc_1
Map of Bones by Rollins:http://www.amazon.com/Map-of-Bones/dp/B000FCK3KA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1
Black Order by Rollins: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Order-ebook/dp/B000JMKU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1

I like the Rollins books but don't love the Rollins books. They are interesting in their history and their science to me. The character development is just okay though.

Born in Death by JD Robb: http://www.amazon.com/Born-in-Death/dp/B000PDYVSE/ref=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252175912&sr=1-31
Innocent in Death by Robb: http://www.amazon.com/Innocent-in-Death-ebook/dp/B000O76NEQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2
Currently reading Creation in Death by Robb: http://www.amazon.com/Creation-in-Death-ebook/dp/B000W915UI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252176465&sr=1-1 (This is a favorite series of mine, which I am working my way through.)

Hunting Ground by Patricia Briggs: http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Ground-Alpha-Omega-Book/dp/B002DW92Y8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252176160&sr=1-1 (This author is a favorite of my teen-aged daughter's and mine)

The Grove by John Rector: http://www.amazon.com/The-Grove-ebook/dp/B002AVU2MI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252176219&sr=1-1 (Did not finish this one)

Bitten and Smitten by Michelle Rowen: http://www.amazon.com/Bitten-Smitten-ebook/dp/B001J2UVF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252176306&sr=1-1 (This one was just okay, if you like paranormal romance. I think my daughter would probably enjoy it more than I did. I found the characters to be whiny and annoying much of the time. I would not particularly recommend it.)

Darkfever and Bloodfever by Karen Marie Moning: http://www.amazon.com/Darkfever/dp/B000MAH7SQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252176608&sr=1-5 (freebie book) and http://www.amazon.com/Bloodfever-ebook/dp/B000W967HO/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1 (I'm not reading any more of that series till she finishes it. I don't enjoy books that are open-ended as these are, so obviously leading into the next book. I prefer conclusions.)

I can't get linkmaker to work either.

EllenR


----------



## Meemo

Finished
Rapture in Death, JD Robb, Kindle

Since so many raved about it, starting
Virgin River Books 1-4, Kindle


----------



## telracs

I'm in the middle of a Star Trek marathon.  Just finished Entropy Effect and am reading The 3 Minute Universe.  I'm going to read Ishmael next.


----------



## danfan

EllenR said:



> Thanks for following up with your opinion, Boyd. I downloaded a sample too, but was waiting to hear if you really liked it when you were done.  I hate to pay $10 for a book unless it's a favorite author.
> 
> EllenR


I just finished it and loved it. Now I don't know what to read & hate to start the evening without a full book on my Kindle. I just have lots of samples.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have the opposite problem. I have 60 pages of books and with the mobireference library somewhere near 6,ooo books to chose from.   It's a good thing I hae In Her Name (The Omnibus dition) or I'd be so indecise as to  . . .watch Television (oh no, anything but that!)

Edward C. Patterson
Join a Book Klub Today


----------



## danfan

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I have the opposite problem. I have 60 pages of books and with the mobireference library somewhere near 6,ooo books to chose from.  It's a good thing I hae In Her Name (The Omnibus dition) or I'd be so indecise as to . . .watch Television (oh no, anything but that!)
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> Join a Book Klub Today


oh wow! Almost spoiled for choice, huh?? 
Well I do have a couple of older freebies I could read I suppose, but I tend to keep only a couple at a time ready to read. My wish list is pretty hefty, but I'm either not inspired right now, or they cost too much. I am feeling a bit cheap too. 

Just feeling whiney because the last 2 books I read, both have sequels not on Kindle, and I only like reading series if I can do it all back to back. Maybe I'll drag out Dark Tower again. That'll keep me bust for a few weeks if I read slowly.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Now there's a good choice Danfan - from my mentor, Stephen King. And all 7 are on the Kindle.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Rasputina

I'm reading Jackie, Ethel, Joan: Women of Camelot

http://www.amazon.com/Jackie-Ethel-Joan-Camelot-ebook/dp/B001GBDC6G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252195093&sr=1-1


----------



## 911jason

-


----------



## danfan

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Now there's a good choice Danfan - from my mentor, Stephen King. And all 7 are on the Kindle.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I've been tempted to buy them on Kindle a few times. My DTB versions are getting a bit ragged, but I promised my DH that I'd only buy one King on Kindle per month because I already have a bookcase full of his books. The only one I haven't read is _Black House_. I've tried 4 or 5 times, but can never get beyond 100 pages.


----------



## Meemo

Well I thought I was starting the Virgin River series, but I got distracted as I flipped through my home pages and started this instead - I'm already almost halfway through it...


----------



## patrisha w.

scarlet said:


> I'm in the middle of a Star Trek marathon. Just finished Entropy Effect and am reading The 3 Minute Universe. I'm going to read Ishmael next.


Ishmael was the book that started me reading Barbara Hambley's books...

Patrisha


----------



## EllenR

Just finished:

Creation in Death, kindle, J.D. Robb

Currently reading:

Dark Lover, kindle, J.R. Ward

Next up: Who knows?

EllenR


----------



## VictoriaP

EllenR said:


> Thanks for pushing that up on my TBR pile, Victoria! LOL I've been reading a lot of urban paranormal stuff this summer myself, some good and some not. Sounds like this would be an enjoyable read.
> 
> EllenR (edited because something funky happened with the original -- sorry to anyone who already tried to figure that post out!)


Glad to help! (Black Dagger Brotherhood series) I'm still having a heck of a time keeping my hands off my Kindle right now; if I had it my way, I'd have finished the whole series already. LOL



EllenR said:


> Darkfever and Bloodfever by Karen Marie Moning: http://www.amazon.com/Darkfever/dp/B000MAH7SQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1252176608&sr=1-5 (freebie book) and http://www.amazon.com/Bloodfever-ebook/dp/B000W967HO/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1 (I'm not reading any more of that series till she finishes it. I don't enjoy books that are open-ended as these are, so obviously leading into the next book. I prefer conclusions.)
> 
> I can't get linkmaker to work either.
> 
> EllenR


This is the one thing about this series that everyone needs to know. There will be five books total--the fourth JUST came out in August, so we've got approximately a year before the last book is due. While additional books set in the same universe are planned, this story arc will have closure with the fifth book. The cliffhangers get *worse* with each new book, so if you don't like that sort of thing but like the genre, pick up Darkfever while it's still free & just archive it until next summer.  Book 3 ended so abruptly I damn near threw the Kindle across the room--had it been an DTB, I would have!

Currently reading:  Nothing but samples, trying to find other books to "pack" for Ireland since the Brotherhood books will probably only get me through the first leg of the trip. I hate long flights.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Oh,  no! I just started BLOODFEVER and planned on zipping thru the series. Don't know how I will hold my breath until next August.


----------



## mistyd107

just finished "the grove"

about to start


----------



## Auryn

I just started *The Hunger Games* this morning after wanting to read it forever.. it's the first book in so long that I can't put down! Wow - worth the $10 already


----------



## russr19

I'm now on The Host by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## 911jason

Meemo said:


> Well I thought I was starting the Virgin River series, but I got distracted as I flipped through my home pages and started this instead - I'm already almost halfway through it...


Great choice Meemo! He's my favorite author, and Reacher is The Man!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished Still Life by Louise Perry







. I quite liked it; 4+ stars. It's a small town mystery _a la_ Agatha Christie set in the Quebec area. Definitely had me guessing to the very end. It's the first of a series all of which seem to be on Kindle. The formatting isn't perfect -- I think it's topaz -- but there were only a very few oopses.


----------



## meglet

crebel said:


> I was very pleased to see Kathy Reichs had a new Tempe Brennan novel "206 Bones" released yesterday. I didn't even know one was due. I will start 206 Bones this afternoon as soon as I finish the last few chapters of romance "Mastered By Love" from Stephanie Laurens. I love the Tempe series.


Oooh, I missed that there was a new Kathy Reichs novel. I'll have to pick that up when I'm done with my current series.

Based on the quick results of the thread I posted, I've been reading mysteries this weekend. So I finished











then started (and finished)











which led to











and now I'm about to start











Unfortunately, books 4 and 5 are still $9.99, and so far I've managed to stay under that. I guess it depends on how good book 3 is, if I need to jump right into book 4.


----------



## Jaasy

Meemo said:


> Well I thought I was starting the Virgin River series, but I got distracted as I flipped through my home pages and started this instead - I'm already almost halfway through it...


Uh oh, looks like I'm on to another series...


----------



## danfan

I caved and went to Borders last night to buy the hardcover of Catching Fire.


----------



## russr19

meglet said:


> Oooh, I missed that there was a new Kathy Reichs novel. I'll have to pick that up when I'm done with my current series.
> 
> Based on the quick results of the thread I posted, I've been reading mysteries this weekend. So I finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then started (and finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which led to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now I'm about to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, books 4 and 5 are still $9.99, and so far I've managed to stay under that. I guess it depends on how good book 3 is, if I need to jump right into book 4.


The rest of the books in the series are just as good as the first 3.


----------



## LauraB

I finished Les Miserable in paper  and really enjoyed it.

Then just finished reading Elf hunter: http://www.amazon.com/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/B001R4CJDE%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB001R4CJDE

And I really enjoyed it! Now I'm reading the Godfather on Kindle


----------



## csiebert

My last purchase was "Cith of Thieves" by David Benoiff.  This was a great read!!  Another recommendation is, "Cutting for Stone" by Abraham Verghese.

Both of these titles were in the New and Noteworthy section.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Jaasy said:


> Uh oh, looks like I'm on to another series...


I got hooked on the Reacher series last year. So did my youngest brother.

I'm currently reading:











It took a while (3 attempts) to get into, but it's sailing along now.

Mike


----------



## EllenR

VictoriaP said:


> Currently reading:  Nothing but samples, trying to find other books to "pack" for Ireland since the Brotherhood books will probably only get me through the first leg of the trip. I hate long flights.


Have you read the Anita Blake series by Laurell K Hamilton or the Midnight Breed series by Lara Adrian? I also like the Immortals After Dark series by Kresley Cole. The longest is the Anita Blake series but a lot of people don't like the second half due to the focus on sex in those books.

Enjoy Ireland! Wish I was going. 

EllenR


----------



## boydm

danfan said:


> I caved and went to Borders last night to buy the hardcover of Catching Fire.


I also got Catching Fire because I couldn't wait and then read it in a day. Awesome! I can't believe I have to wait a year for the last book in the trilogy.


----------



## RangerXenos




----------



## Chloista

I am re-visiting Pat Conroy's book, "The Great Santini."  Great story about a Marine fighter pilot's interaction with both his family and his squadron.  Takes place in WWII.  It's the first Conroy book I ever read, and probably the best.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

This was another GREAT JD Robb detective novel...

I'm starting:

I've been looking forward to reading this sequel, but I wanted to save it for my trip to Germany. I'm going to Germany tomorrow, but I'm starting the book tonight...


----------



## Chris W

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000N2HBSO/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

Just started this interesting Lincoln biography. It feels good to know I don't have to carry around a 900 page hardcover book, but instead it just lives inside my Kindle DX.


----------



## Kevin Gerard

Weaveworld by Clive Barker. No one should have such an imagination!


----------



## mlewis78

Chris W said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000N2HBSO/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> 
> Just started this interesting Lincoln biography. It feels good to know I don't have to carry around a 900 page hardcover book, but instead it just lives inside my Kindle DX.


I read that one when it was only available in hardcover. I didn't carry it around with me. Good book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

_Team of Rivals_ was one of the first books I bought for my Kindle! What a beautifully structured and informative book. We visited Springfield, IL this summer and were able to see the locations mentioned in the book.











Betsy


----------



## danfan

boydm said:


> I also got Catching Fire because I couldn't wait and then read it in a day. Awesome! I can't believe I have to wait a year for the last book in the trilogy.


I know!! I wanted to cry in frustration when it finished the way it did. I'm re-reading both of them, but more slowly this time. Try to savor them a bit more. 
Although I must say, I expected the cliffhanger to be worse...


Spoiler



I thought one of them would die in the arena, but we wouldn't know who; and if it were Katniss then Peeta would take up book #3



I think I might make a new rule for myself - that I don't start any trilogy until all of the books have been published. On Kindle. It's just too hard to wait for the rest of the story. In the past week, it's been 3 trilogies for me: Dragon's Tattoo, The Takers, and now Hunger Games. All great in their own way, and all leaving me hanging!


----------



## Neekeebee

danfan said:


> I know!! I wanted to cry in frustration when it finished the way it did. I'm re-reading both of them, but more slowly this time. Try to savor them a bit more.
> Although I must say, I expected the cliffhanger to be worse...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought one of them would die in the arena, but we wouldn't know who; and if it were Katniss then Peeta would take up book #3
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might make a new rule for myself - that I don't start any trilogy until all of the books have been published. On Kindle. It's just too hard to wait for the rest of the story. In the past week, it's been 3 trilogies for me: Dragon's Tattoo, The Takers, and now Hunger Games. All great in their own way, and all leaving me hanging!


OK. You just convinced me. I can wait a year before I read _The Hunger Games_. There's so much to read!

N


----------



## Thumper

I'm reading this:



and honestly I'm not only disliking it, it's borderline offensive. The reviews on it made me think I was getting something worthwhile, but halfway through it and all I can think is that it's riddled with racial stereotypes and the author was an abused child that seems to think that was kind of funny.

I'll finish it, but dang...not liking it.


----------



## 911jason

Nothing like a good LA cop novel...


----------



## RJ Keller

Recently read these three books, and loved them all!


----------



## Aravis60

I finished Tom Sawyer (kindle) and Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (I was re-reading after the movie came out). Now I'm reading Howl's Moving Castle and Elissa (kindle). Unfortunately, Howl's Moving Castle isn't on kindle, but I was desperate for something to read and the paperback was there.


----------



## auntmarge

For some reason, only the DTB version links would come up:

    (downloaded from Gutenberg)


----------



## Jaasy

I just started Killing Floor by Lee Child...


----------



## Jaasy

911jason said:


> Nothing like a good LA cop novel...


I don't dare get hooked on another series, I got two started now. LOL...


----------



## 911jason

Jaasy said:


> I just started Killing Floor by Lee Child...


Lee Child is my favorite author, and "Reacher" is my all-time favorite character. I don't think you'll be disappointed.

As for Robert Crais, I've really enjoyed most of his novels, but for some reason don't get the same "MUST READ" feeling with his as I do with other authors. I get around to one every few months and am generally satisfied with the read.


----------



## russr19

I couldn't get into The Host so now I'm on to:

Alex Cross's Trial by James Patterson......So far so good


----------



## meljackson

I just finished Trudy's Promise, terrific book! I'm getting ready to start Waiting for Spring. I have heard lots of good things about it. 

Melissa


----------



## KLBrady

I'm trying to work my way through Emily Giffin's "Love the One You're With." She's an amazing writer, but this one's getting off to a bit of a slow start and I'm having trouble staying engaged. I've heard good reviews so I'm trying to keep going until the good stuff kicks in...


----------



## danfan

Neekeebee said:


> OK. You just convinced me. I can wait a year before I read _The Hunger Games_. There's so much to read!
> 
> N


Oh sorry, I didn't mean to put anyone off reading it & enjoying it now  It's really excellent, and I'm soothing myself by reading it again & getting it out of my system.

But yeah, so much to read. So little time.


----------



## geoffthomas

meljackson said:


> I just finished Trudy's Promise, terrific book! I'm getting ready to start Waiting for Spring. I have heard lots of good things about it.
> 
> Melissa


Melissa, 
You will, I am sure, enjoy Waiting For Spring.










Just sayin.....


----------



## Leslie

I've been on a tear reading a bunch of naked-torso books. What can I say, they are my guilty pleasure and I've read a bunch of good reviews so I am finding good books.   

L


----------



## geoffthomas

I have finished reading Mike Hicks new book In Her Name: First Contact.











If you have not yet started it - - - - go get it...read it....now.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have gone back to finish the sequel to Elfhunter, Fire-Heart by C.S. Marks.
I like these works a lot - read them.



Just sayin.......


----------



## chilady1

Leslie said:


> I've been on a tear reading a bunch of naked-torso books. What can I say, they are my guilty pleasure and I've read a bunch of good reviews so I am finding good books.


Give us some names for those of us that enjoy those guilty pleasures also!


----------



## sandypeach

I read books 2-6 of the Hannah Swensen series by Joanna Fluke over the weekend and then ripped through Stranger in Paradise by Robert Parker yesterday and this morning.  I just started The List by JA Konrath during lunch, today.


----------



## Leslie

Every now and then I get sidestracked from the silly reading to serious stuff. My friend Paul just brought this to my attention and I bought it instantly.











The author, Judy Shepard is on tour around the country talking about Matthew's life. She is in Newton, Mass. this evening.

About the book:

The mother of Matthew Shepard shares her story about her son's death and the choice she made to become an international gay rights activist. Today, the name Matthew Shepard is synonymous with gay rights, but before his grisly murder in 1998, Matthew was simply Judy Shepard's son. For the first time in book form, Judy Shepard speaks about her loss, sharing memories of Matthew, their life as a typical American family, and the pivotal event in the small college town that changed everything.The Meaning of Matthew follows the Shepard family in the days immediately after the crime, when Judy and her husband traveled to see their incapacitated son, kept alive by life support machines; how the Shepards learned of the incredible response from strangers all across America who held candlelit vigils and memorial services for their child; and finally, how they struggled to navigate the legal system as Matthew's murderers were on trial. Heart-wrenchingly honest, Judy Shepard confides with readers about how she handled the crippling loss of her child, why she became a gay rights activist, and the challenges and rewards of raising a gay child in America today.The Meaning of Matthew not only captures the historical significance and complicated civil rights issues surrounding one young man-s life and death, but it also chronicles one ordinary woman's struggle to cope with the unthinkable.


----------



## Leslie

chilady1 said:


> Give us some names for those of us that enjoy those guilty pleasures also!


You can find my latest bunch here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10312.msg256338.html#msg256338

Also, I just bought a book called


Spoiler



Private Dicks


 from Ellora's Cave. Stupid title but it is starting off hot. LOL

L


----------



## NogDog

In honor of the pending release of the next "Discworld" novel, I just finished rereading...









...and have now started...









Sometime in the next couple weeks I'll probably start in on the Rincewind/Unseen University story arc, since it appear the new book will be a continuation of that.
 (Hardback pre-order link)


----------



## chilady1

Ok - pushing forward in the Red Cross of Gold series - just finished Book 8



















Moved onto Book 9 in the series - 4 more until I am caught up to Book 13. *This is a great series! Truly enjoying it.*


----------



## kindlevixen

and


----------



## DYB

I just started reading "The Dragon Scroll." It's gotten rave reviews on Amazon for the entire series, but so far I'm not that impressed with the writing. We'll see how it progresses!

For some reason I have a hard time making links to Kindle editions, so here's the regular one. But it is available on Kindle.


----------



## joanne29

I just finished

The Book Thief

this was a wonderful book.

and have started Club dead number three in the southern vampire series.



This is the dtb link since no matter what I do I cannot get the link maker to make a kindle link.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Last night I heard Anita Daimant read a bit from her new novel "Day After Night". She was at the Newtonville Book Store. It is definitely going on my Wish List.  Will be starting "Elegance Of The Hedgehog" by Muriel Barbury. I have been waiting, and requesting, that it come out on Kindle. Cannot wait any longer as my Book Group is reading it for next month, so, I just ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## EllenR

Kathy, I'd love to hear what you think of the book when you are done. 

EllenR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, there are ongoing problems with Linkmaker 2.0 and Kindle books. Here is some information from Harvey (his post can be found under Forum Annoucements) as well as strategies for making Kindle links:



Harvey said:


> Yes, Amazon has restricted the searching of the Kindle Store from external websites.
> 
> 1. This thread has a workaround you can use for text links: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13290.0.html
> 
> 2. Or you can use the old version of Link-Maker (http://www.kboards.com/link/link-maker-1-0.php) to make your links, but it's a bit more tedious.
> 
> 3. The Kindle Store search box fields at the top of the screen do work, but they just drop you into an Amazon search page; they don't help in terms of making links in your posts.


Hope this helps.


----------



## JimC1946

geoffthomas said:


> Melissa,
> You will, I am sure, enjoy Waiting For Spring.


I think you'll love "Waiting for Spring." It's some really solid writing, with great characters both good and bad, and you won't put it down once you've started it.

R.J., thanks for mentioning my book "Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties." I lowered the Kindle price yesterday, but I'm still waiting for it to take effect.

I'm in the middle of "Crack-Up" by Eric Christopherson. It's a humdinger of a page turner. A very original plot, I'm really racing to see how it turns out.

Next week, I'll clear the decks for Dan Brown's new book.

So many books, so little time!


----------



## Neekeebee

I rarely keep reading a book if it's not interesting, but I just struggled my way though 







_Legacy_, which was recently a freebie. I thought I would really enjoy the book, and kept reading in hopes that it would get better. When I finished,


Spoiler



I couldn't believe that it was all to be continued! And it didn't even end with a good cliffhanger! I felt like I had waited around for 6000 locations for nothing to happen!


 Sorry, I know a lot of reviewers loved the book, but IMHO I should have just stopped in the middle and gone onto 







, like I was really wanting to do!

N


----------



## kellyabell

sergirl said:


> Buttercup,
> 
> I really enjoy all of Koontz works, the Odd series is really enjoyable. I'm looking forward to the next one.
> 
> Right now I'm reading Brisingr by Christopher Paolini.


I really like Koontz work too. He has a new one out re-exploring Frankenstein. Only Koontz could get by with this. It's called The Prodigal Son


----------



## Meemo

Finished Killing Floor by Lee Child before my kidney stone surgery. Now I'm almost halfway through:


----------



## joanne29

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Folks, there are ongoing problems with Linkmaker 2.0 and Kindle books. Here is some information from Harvey (his post can be found under Forum Annoucements) as well as strategies for making Kindle links:
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you I was wondering what was up!


----------



## JCBeam

Just finished  which was excellent and have begun , enjoying it very much!

Juanita


----------



## patrisha w.

Auryn said:


> I just started *The Hunger Games* this morning after wanting to read it forever.. it's the first book in so long that I can't put down! Wow - worth the $10 already


{nodding} It is EXCELLENT. I downloaded a sample and knew long before I got to the choosing point that I would buy the whole book. Highly recommended,

Patrisha


----------



## 911jason

Meemo said:


> Finished Killing Floor by Lee Child before my kidney stone surgery.


What'd you think?


----------



## Ottie

right now I am reading The Angel Experiment (Maximum Ride Book 1) and I am enjoying it even though I am not a big fan of SciFi


----------



## Meemo

911jason said:


> What'd you think?


I liked Killing Floor a lot - will definitely keep on with the series!


----------



## JimC1946

I finished "Crack-Up" by Eric Christopherson this morning. It's a marvelous thriller, a real page-turner. I would love to see a movie version. I see Russell Crowe playing the central character Argus Ward, who's a paranoid schizophrenic, as he played John Nash in _A Beautiful Mind_ a few years ago.

Crack-Up


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## liannallama

I just finished reading this and really loved it. It is loosely tied into his Legend of the Seeker series but it stands alone. At first I thought it weakened it to use ties to the LOTS lands and names but I got over it and really enjoyed the book anyways.










Right now I am reading this. I really like it but it is a harder story to read--a little sad and stressful so far. I keep putting it down because it is emotionally difficult for some reason.


----------



## Chloista

stormhawk said:


>


This sounds like a really good book; alas, not on Kindle yet. Boo, hiss! I really want it!


----------



## bebobthefrog

It's right here. 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Mermaids-Singing/dp/B002H8ORL6/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## Chad Winters

just finished:








Very good! now I have to wait for the next one due out in Nov.

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## DYB

I just finished "The Dragon Scroll." Didn't like it. EJ Parker is not a very good writer. Her prose is awful, her dialogue is embarrassing. The story (it's the first in a series) is only mildly interesting, but the mystery is not very suspenseful and the denouement lacks drama. Plus


Spoiler



I don't understand why the murderous, treacherous Buddhist monks had to be pederasts as well. Their abuse of boys has nothing to do with the mystery, so why paint this group of men as crazy homosexuals? Just to make them more evil? A very unfortunate and ultimately pointless plot development with more than a hint of homophobia. Also, Parker says that they turn their "lust" on boys because Buddhism forbids monks to be with women. Why these monks (who aren't even real monks!) would follow this rule, while murdering and stealing and kidnapping (three other things Buddhism forbids), is beyond me. Parker never addresses this paradox. I doubt it occurred to her.


 The main character has a lot of potential, but Parker's writing is juvenile so I don't know that I'll be investing in the follow-up novels in the series.

This is the link to the regular edition; the book is available for Kindle.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm back to reading the Sari Shop Widow since I finished my other book, which I previously posted about.


----------



## Chloista

bebobthefrog said:


> It's right here.
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Mermaids-Singing/dp/B002H8ORL6/ref=ed_oe_k


Thank you! I just downloaded!


----------



## DYB

I started "The Mermaids Singing" earlier today.  I'm about 25% in and it's really good.  And very creepy.  As I said in the "Scariest Book" thread - serial killer books scary the crap out of me.  Maybe reading this wasn't such a good idea.  Why do I keep doing this to myself?!


----------



## chilady1

Just finished Book 9 in the Red Cross of Gold series -









and now starting


----------



## meljackson

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good! now I have to wait for the next one due out in Nov.


Chad, is that series as good as the Dresden Files in your opinion?

Melissa


----------



## Chad Winters

meljackson said:


> Chad, is that series as good as the Dresden Files in your opinion?
> 
> Melissa


hmm..I can't figure out why the pic didn't work....

I liked it at least as well as Dresden. A little less comedy and more high fantasy but very well done. Still had all of Butcher's patented "it can't possibly get any worse than this.....ohh wait it did" style of plot development. I think the characters are better developed/more fleshed out in this one. It's not just "Dresden and the rest".

If I had to pick one of the series to read it would be the Alera series. I'm only on book 7 or so of Dresden and I hear they get a little worse towards the end of the series


----------



## drenee

Bank Shot, hardback, by Donald Westlake. It's second in the Dortmunder series. My library ordered it for me.
deb


----------



## 911jason

_Just finished..._



Despite what I said earlier about liking Robert Crais' books but not feeling compelled to read them urgently, I REALLY enjoyed this one. He really develops his cast of characters well, and makes you want to pull for each of them. Just a really great crime novel.

_Just started..._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just finished Diagnosis: Danger, free from http://www.everyonesreading.com/








These are romance novels, but this one was more like a murder mystery and was surprisingly good--a fun quick read.

Betsy


----------



## chilady1

Placed Red Cross of Gold series on hold for a couple of days to dive into Lost Symbol. Will resume after finishing this!


----------



## JimC1946

chilady1 said:


> Placed Red Cross of Gold series on hold for a couple of days to dive into Lost Symbol. Will resume after finishing this!


Lost Symbol was on my Kindle this morning too. I'm ready to read!


----------



## Anne

chilady1 said:


> Placed Red Cross of Gold series on hold for a couple of days to dive into Lost Symbol. Will resume after finishing this!


I also just started reading The Lost Symbol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's a lot of that going on...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I decided to buck the trend around here and just downloaded this:











Yes, I suppose I am one of those unfortunate people who are described as "fanyons." LOL (Fans of Josh).

I did download the sample for The Lost Symbol, too.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll just keep the cover, Leslie...

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'd just keep it under cover.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TMI, Ed...  

Betsy


----------



## joanne29

I just finished number 3 in the southern vampire series, called Club Dead. It was okay, but not as good as the 1st two.



Now I am on to the Walk, and so far it is pretty exciting.



Both are DTB links


----------



## 911jason

After seeing "The Walk" in your post, I went over and took a look at it on Amazon and ended up buying it... Looks good! 









_--added Kindle link. Betsy_


----------



## Wunderkind

I am currently reading "John Adams" by David McCullough. I'm about halfway through it and it is fascinating; I am thoroughly enjoying it and I'm glad that I have so much more left to read.


----------



## Scheherazade

Always wanted to read it and loving it...


----------



## Leslie

Scheherazade said:


> Always wanted to read it and loving it...


You should love it. It's a wonderful book. I have very vivid memories (all good) of the first time I read it way back in 1976.

L


----------



## Archer

Ooh...Watership Down is one of my favorite books of all time. It's really suitable for almost any reader.


----------



## russr19

Just finished: Alex Cross's Trial by James Patterson. 

Now on to: Le Mort d'Arthur Volume 1 by Sir Thomas Malory


----------



## Scheherazade

I kind of have an affinity for rabbits too... (it's my zodiac sign and a nickname of mine) so it's really quite sad it's taken me so long to finally read it.  Just another check mark in the "Pros" column on why to own a Kindle I guess


----------



## fishcube

I am reading The Strain.









_--added image link. Betsy_


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just finished reading and reviewing an intriguing sci fi (or maybe fantasy) novel called The Second Virgin Birth by Tommy Taylor. This is the story of scientists who've located the DNA for Jesus and are going to clone him. Needless to say, there's plenty of opposition from religious leaders who fear a new religious order. To read the review go to http://tinyurl.com/rbx19g

I tried to post an image, but I can't get Linkmaker to work anymore. Don't know why.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a link, Debra










For $0.99, I might have to try it, it sounds very intriguing.

The reason Linkmaker 2.0 doesn't work is because Amazon has changed the way its Kindle database works with outside websites. We're hoping this is only temporary. You can use Linkmaker 1.0, accessed from the same page.

Betsy


----------



## sixnsolid

fishcube said:


> I am reading The Strain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _--added image link. Betsy_


Scary read.

I'm reading 


on the Kindle (sorry, couldn't find the Kindle link). I'm barreling my way through the series (ordered 4 thru 15 in a five minute span - Hubby was not smiling  ).


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Scheherazade said:


> Always wanted to read it and loving it...


Reading this now, thanks to you guys! I remember starting it as a teenager years ago. For some reason, I never got through it. But this time, I'm really enjoying it! One of the few 9.99 books I've sprung for on my Kindle.


----------



## joanne29

911jason said:


> After seeing "The Walk" in your post, I went over and took a look at it on Amazon and ended up buying it... Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _--added Kindle link. Betsy_


It was very good I just finished. I loved it! Hope you do too!

Now I am reading an older book that touched me when I was a child called Alex: The life of a Child



DTB LINK!


----------



## joanne29

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I just finished reading and reviewing an intriguing sci fi (or maybe fantasy) novel called The Second Virgin Birth by Tommy Taylor. This is the story of scientists who've located the DNA for Jesus and are going to clone him. Needless to say, there's plenty of opposition from religious leaders who fear a new religious order. To read the review go to http://tinyurl.com/rbx19g
> 
> I tried to post an image, but I can't get Linkmaker to work anymore. Don't know why.


Thank you for the recommendation, and for .99 cents it was a no brainer!


----------



## Addie

Just finished 







and 







Currently reading 








I really enjoyed Outliers. Boomsday was okay. I really enjoyed John Connelly's The Book of Lost Things, so it's no surprise I'm enjoying Every Dead Thing.


----------



## mistyd107

working on my DTB pile about to finish: 

about to start:


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

This was an excellent sequel. It was exciting and full of nonstop adventure.

I'm now reading:


----------



## Chad Winters




----------



## Leslie

I just finished:











and wrote a review of it here: http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2009/09/18/review-lessons-in-discovery-by-charlie-cochrane/ All in all, a five-star read that I would recommend.

Now I am about to start Josh's book for which I posted the sexy cover earlier. Oh, you want to see the cover again? Happy to oblige.











L


----------



## SharonZC

Reading The Lace Reader and not sure I like it yet


----------



## Leslie

SharonZC said:


> Reading The Lace Reader and not sure I like it yet


Hi Sharon, welcome and congrats on your first post. I'll be interested to hear what you think of The Lace Reader. That book had an interesting history getting published.

Here's a link:











L


----------



## Cindy416

Distant Cousin: a novel



I just finished reading _Distant Cousin_, by Kindle Boards' own Al Past (a.k.a. "BrassMan"). I am eager to read the other three novels in the series. I would recommend the book to any of you who like science fiction with some romance and adventure thrown in. No little green men/women will be involved, but there will be characters about whom you will care a great deal.


----------



## Farscape

I just finished my first Kindle book! It was wonderful, especially if you are a dog lover.


----------



## BrassMan

Cindy416 said:


> Distant Cousin: a novel
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished reading _Distant Cousin_, by Kindle Boards' own Al Past (a.k.a. "BrassMan"). I am eager to read the other three novels in the series. I would recommend the book to any of you who like science fiction with some romance and adventure thrown in. No little green men/women will be involved, but there will be characters about whom you will care a great deal.


Thank you so much for your vote of confidence, Cindy416, but one minor correction: volume 4 is not yet out for Kindle. I know it looks like it is, but Amazon goofed. I didn't OK it for publishing yet, and the price they chose is TWICE the price I have chosen. As soon as that's fixed, I'll announce it, I promise.

Thanks again!


----------



## boydm

Farscape said:


> I just finished my first Kindle book! It was wonderful, especially if you are a dog lover.


It's fantastic book, but if you're a dog lover, don't read it without a box of tissues next to you.


----------



## DYB

I just finished "The Mermaids Singing." It's an 8 on a scale of 10. A couple of characters in it are very cartoonish and I'm not convinced by the denouement. But overall it's terrific.

This is the paperback edition link:


----------



## Chad Winters

Chad Winters (#102) said:


>


unfortunately it seems that book 1 and book 3 of this trilogy are available on Kindle, but not book 2 (Power Lines).
Seriously....publishers make no sense to me!


----------



## sixnsolid

Leslie said:


> Hi Sharon, welcome and congrats on your first post. I'll be interested to hear what you think of The Lace Reader. That book had an interesting history getting published.
> 
> Here's a link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


The Lace Reader was a puzzlement to me and two of my daughters. Can you share the publishing history here, or should I start a new thread?


----------



## Hopeful76

I'm currently reading "The Lost Symbol" by Dan Brown.  I know some people don't like his books, but I think they're fun to read.

Before that I've been alternating the books from Charlaine Harris's Southern Vampire Series with books by other authors.  I recently read "South of Broad" by Pat Conroy and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sixnsolid said:


> The Lace Reader was a puzzlement to me and two of my daughters. Can you share the publishing history here, or should I start a new thread?


While we're not as strict in this thread about staying on topic as we are on others, if you want to discuss a particular book, you should probably start a new thread. 

Betsy


----------



## marianneg

I read the sample of this this morning, and I had to buy it. I went to UBC while I was in college, BTW, so the David Crowder Band was our worship band.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished _Raising Jake_, a recent freebie by Charlie Carillo. Excellent.

N


----------



## Leslie

Neekeebee said:


> Just finished _Raising Jake_, a recent freebie by Charlie Carillo. Excellent.
> 
> N


I loved this book...I keep thinking about it. I thought it was great.

L


----------



## Leslie

sixnsolid said:


> The Lace Reader was a puzzlement to me and two of my daughters. Can you share the publishing history here, or should I start a new thread?


This article is a good starting place:

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=92934202

I can't really discuss the book, since I haven't read it.

L


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm reading The Ark by Boyd Morrison.


----------



## joanne29

I finished Alex the Life of a Child, a reread for me, and I am still touched by it now as I was when I was 12. I read 

Truck Stop A Psycho Thriller by Mr. J.A. Konrath in one hour, and loved it as much as Serial.  

Now I am going to read mmm I have not picked yet, and I am, off to decide.


----------



## Neekeebee

Leslie said:


> I loved this book...I keep thinking about it. I thought it was great.
> 
> L


As soon as I finished _Raising Jake_, I turned on Whispernet to see if the author had written anything else. Nothing yet, which surprises me, since the book was a freebie. I'm looking forward to reading more from him in the future, though!

N


----------



## 911jason

jaspertyler said:


> I'm reading The Ark by Boyd Morrison.


I *WISH* I could say the same!!!

I got all hooked on the plot here, then by the time I got to the end of the thread, I found out it had been pulled from Amazon pending it's formal release.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm one of the lucky ones that got them...   Haven't read any yet, but I just finished a book and I'm due to read one of our (formerly) indie KB authors, I think I'll read one of Boyd's next....

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones that got them...  Haven't read any yet, but I just finished a book and I'm due to read one of our (formerly) indie KB authors, I think I'll read one of Boyd's next....
> 
> Betsy


 I am on of the Lucky on too. I just check and I have the Ark on my Kindle .


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I Just finished Watership Down, so for a change of pace, I'm going to read Black Water Rising, by Attica Locke. I heard her on NPR discussing the book, a thriller, and it caught my interest.
Anyone else read it?

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Water-Rising-ebook/dp/B002BXH5TI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253629705&sr=1-1


----------



## Leslie

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I Just finished Watership Down, so for a change of pace, I'm going to read Black Water Rising, by Attica Locke. I heard her on NPR discussing the book, a thriller, and it caught my interest.
> Anyone else read it?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Water-Rising-ebook/dp/B002BXH5TI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253629705&sr=1-1


I haven't read it but I heard that same interview and then went and looked up the book on Amazon. The reviews weren't glowing enough for me to persuade me to sample/buy it but let me know what you think. I might change my mind.

L


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Leslie said:


> I haven't read it but I heard that same interview and then went and looked up the book on Amazon. The reviews weren't glowing enough for me to persuade me to sample/buy it but let me know what you think. I might change my mind.
> 
> L


Leslie,
I'm headed to Merry Old England for two weeks, so I won't be around for awhile to tell you how I liked it. It's going to be one of my travel reads! Let you know when I get back though! 
(I just got the booklight in time for my trip!)


----------



## Leslie

I edited my original post to say the reviews *weren't* glowing enough. Sorry about that!


----------



## Aravis60

I started  today. I always start reading it on the first day of fall and then read through the rest of LOTR.


----------



## Ottie

This is what I am currently reading hopefully its a good book


----------



## russr19

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002KQ6BT6?pf_rd_p=490747791&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=1286228011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=17S07EXEA4QTQT6MCF91


----------



## RangerXenos

Started this while I was on vacation. I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## melissaj323

Aravis60 said:


> I started  today. I always start reading it on the first day of fall and then read through the rest of LOTR.


I hate to admit this, but I don't think I have ever read those books. What a great tradition! Hmm, maybe I should give them a try.


----------



## melissaj323

Finishing







so I can start


----------



## drenee

Melissa, is this your first Maeve Binchy book?
deb


----------



## melissaj323

drenee said:


> Melissa, is this your first Maeve Binchy book?
> deb


Deb, No this isn't my first book by Maeve Binchy. I have read several of her others. I am really enjoying this one so far!


----------



## joanne29

I finished Truck Stop by J.A. Konrath, and loved it.

Now I am reading Raising Jake, which was a freebie, and so far it is good.


----------



## 911jason

Thankfully I was just able to delete this piece of crud from my Kindle...



...and have moved on to...


----------



## pidgeon92

911jason said:


> Thankfully I was just able to delete this piece of crud from my Kindle...


Might want to remove it from your avatar....


----------



## 911jason

I changed my avatar before I made that post... maybe my old avatar is stuck in your cache?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Leslie said:


> I edited my original post to say the reviews *weren't* glowing enough. Sorry about that!


Leslie,
I did start Black Water Rising, and am really enjoying it so far. Only the first couple of chapters though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

_The Adamas Blueprint_ by KB Member Boyd Morrison, no longer available on Kindle, pending his book being published by...Simon & Schuster, I guess! http://www.boydmorrison.com is his website.

News about Boyd: I noticed he says this on this site about another of his books:


> Although it's called _The Ark_ in the US, the title in the UK for my debut novel is _The Noah's Ark Quest_, and it's already listed for pre-order on the Amazon.co.uk web site!


_
The Noah's Ark Quest_ is also on the US Amazon site, paperback, you can sign up to be notified when it becomes available.

Hopefully, Kindle versions will not be far behind.

Betsy


----------



## LauraB

Finished The Godfather (Puzo), now reading The Human Stain, by Philip Roth.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

911jason said:


> Thankfully I was just able to delete this piece of crud from my Kindle...


Thank God someone else feels this way! I thought I was only jealous or something...  I've tried to read Dan's other books and even bought the commemorative (sp?) boxed set of Angels and Demons and the Da Vinci Code... seriously, I could not finish either of them.

But I am currently reading and enjoying Gary Val Tenuta's _Ezekial Code_. http://www.amazon.com/The-Ezekiel-Code/dp/B002NGO4JC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253758427&sr=1-1


----------



## 911jason

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thank God someone else feels this way! I thought I was only jealous or something...  I've tried to read Dan's other books and even bought the commemorative (sp?) boxed set of Angels and Demons and the Da Vinci Code... seriously, I could not finish either of them.


I got to around 80% last night, and just couldn't stand to take it page by page anymore, it was so boring and drawn out. I started skipping through just skimming for the gist of it so I could get closure and move on... but even using this method, I just gave up at 90% and deleted it.

I have too many other books that I know will be great already loaded on my Kindle waiting to be read.


----------



## Leslie

Red said:


> Finished The Godfather (Puzo), now reading The Human Stain, by Philip Roth.


Personally, I thought *The Human Stain* was disgusting. It is one of the few books I have ever thrown into the trash.

L


----------



## pidgeon92

Leslie said:


> Personally, I thought *The Human Stain* was disgusting. It is one of the few books I have ever thrown into the trash.


OK, now I _gotta_ read it.


----------



## boydm

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _The Adamas Blueprint_ by KB Member Boyd Morrison, no longer available on Kindle, pending his book being published by...Simon & Schuster, I guess! http://www.boydmorrison.com is his website.
> 
> News about Boyd: I noticed he says this on this site about another of his books:
> _
> The Noah's Ark Quest_ is also on the US Amazon site, paperback, you can sign up to be notified when it becomes available.
> 
> Hopefully, Kindle versions will not be far behind.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for mentioning this, Betsy! _The Adamas Blueprint_ is currently under negotiation for a publishing deal along with _The Palmyra Impact_, and I hope to know something soon.

_The Noah's Ark Quest_ will be available in the UK and is already on the Amazon site there. Jason, _The Ark_ will be available in the US in Spring 2010, but I'm not sure when it will appear on the US Amazon site. The two books are identical other than the different titles.

I'm hoping that the Kindle version will be published simultaneously with the hardcover and audio versions. I'll confirm that as soon as I can.


----------



## LauraB

Leslie said:


> Personally, I thought *The Human Stain* was disgusting. It is one of the few books I have ever thrown into the trash.
> 
> L


Great, and here I am, only on Chapter 2. And I refuse  , as much as I respect you, Leslie  to throw my precious Kindle in the trash  so if I get to that I will need suggestions for an alternative  . I don't have a plan for books that deeply repulse me, on Kindle, it hadn't occured to me, but better get one, huh?

I do have a back up book. Mysteria just emailed me this morning that the book I have been clicking on for months, and I have on the "come in and click" thread (thanks all) has been Kindleized (??word??)

Everyman Dies Alone, by Fallada. I think I'm just going through a dark phase


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Red said:


> Great, and here I am, only on Chapter 2. And I refuse  , as much as I respect you, Leslie  to throw my precious Kindle in the trash  so if I get to that I will need suggestions for an alternative  . I don't have a plan for books that deeply repulse me, on Kindle, it hadn't occured to me, but better get one, huh?


Delete it. . .then go to 'your collection' at Amazon, mark it 1 star (to remind yourself later that you read it and hated it so you won't accidentally try to read it again) and then put it in the trash. Not completely gone, of course, but you won't see it when you go through your list of books on Amazon. Not sure if it's still visible on the Kindle Archive listing.

Or, if it's within 7 days of purchase. . . .hey, ask for the money back! If there are formatting or editing issues you may even get a refund if it's more than 7 days. . . can't hurt to ask!


----------



## RangerXenos

melissaj323 said:


> Deb, No this isn't my first book by Maeve Binchy. I have read several of her others. I am really enjoying this one so far!


I've really enjoyed all of the books I've read of hers, I love how all the different characters are usually tied together in some unexpected way.


----------



## drenee

I like that about Binchy as well.  It was a nice little surprise as I was reading through her books.  I'm so very glad they're K-books now.  I'm still waiting on Rosamunde Pilcher's books.  I started reading Binchy after I had read through all of Pilcher, but would love to read Pilcher on my K.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What I found with Binchey is that people looked at me funny after I read a lot and I realized I was using Irish phrases and intonation.  She does the dialect thing Very Well. . . .she sounds just like my relatives and sure 'n it gets into ya. . . . .


----------



## EllenR

I just finished Lee Goldberg's _The Walk_. (The Walk Lee Goldberg Kindle)

What to read next? I guess it won't be _The Human Stain_. I was going to ask Leslie what was disgusting but having read the write ups about it, I can guess I think and I can guess I probably won't care for it either. (Leslie, you know you made a lot of us go look, right? LOL)

So many books make it hard to choose!

EllenR


----------



## Brenda Carroll

911jason said:


> I got to around 80% last night, and just couldn't stand to take it page by page anymore, it was so boring and drawn out. I started skipping through just skimming for the gist of it so I could get closure and move on... but even using this method, I just gave up at 90% and deleted it.
> 
> I have too many other books that I know will be great already loaded on my Kindle waiting to be read. Too bad none of those books are yours!!!


It is too bad, Jason. A cryin' shame. A terrible stain on my reputation... but! There is still time.  Brendan
PS: Thanks for the heads up on Dan's new work because I've been tempted to get it just to see if his books are still as bad to me as I first thought. I mean, after all, he is a gazillionaire and I'm not. So I thought maybe I was missing the point? Just sayin'...


----------



## Ottie

I am still reading Urge to Kill but I'm having trouble getting into it. I was thinking of deleting it and reading this next.


----------



## danfan

My reading got bogged down for a week or so. I was reading _Waiting for Spring _but got bored half way through with it (main character started to get on my nerves)

So took a break & read some Maximum Ride with my daughter & re-read the brilliant _Hunger Games_. Then got back into to _Waiting for Spring_ (glad I finished it), and am now reading _Distant Cousin_ which I am liking so far. I love getting into a good series!

Was planning to get _The Lost Symbo_l but don't think I will bother now. Reviews look rubbish & although I liked_ Da Vinci Code_, I wasn't impressed with _Angels & Demons _(good story, bad writing).


----------



## kevindorsey

Reading Mein Kemf...LOL JK.

Jordan Maxwell is in my queu.


----------



## 911jason

Brendan Carroll said:


> It is too bad, Jason. A cryin' shame. A terrible stain on my reputation... but! There is still time.  Brendan


Oops!









I'm sorry Brendan, I mixed you up with Boyd... Someone had mentioned a few posts back that they were reading *The Ark* and I had mentioned I wish I had been able to get it before it was pulled.

I actually do have one of yours on my Kindle, it's just in the endless TBR pile... Again, sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

911jason said:


> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Brendan, I mixed you up with Boyd... Someone had mentioned a few posts back that they were reading *The Ark* and I had mentioned I wish I had been able to get it before it was pulled.
> 
> I actually do have one of yours on my Kindle, it's just in the endless TBR pile... Again, sorry for the confusion!


I can live with that, Jason (or do you go by 9 like '7 of 9' of the old Star Trek series?).  I do hope you enjoy it. And its easy to see how you mixed us up. We both start with B's and there is a D in there somewhere and... you're forgiven!


----------



## Leslie

Red said:


> Great, and here I am, only on Chapter 2. And I refuse  , as much as I respect you, Leslie  to throw my precious Kindle in the trash  so if I get to that I will need suggestions for an alternative  . I don't have a plan for books that deeply repulse me, on Kindle, it hadn't occured to me, but better get one, huh?
> 
> I do have a back up book. Mysteria just emailed me this morning that the book I have been clicking on for months, and I have on the "come in and click" thread (thanks all) has been Kindleized (??word??)
> 
> Everyman Dies Alone, by Fallada. I think I'm just going through a dark phase


Well, you might like it. Philip Roth certainly has plenty of fans and he probably doesn't care that I am not one of them! LOL.

I actually started reading that book on September 10, 2001. I had bought it at the airport on the way to a conference. Anyway, I was reading in my hotel room -- doesn't it start off with the main character whining alot because of his incontinence brought on by prostate cancer? Or something like that? Anyway, I was plowing along and finally said, I can't stand this book and stopped reading.

Then I flipped on the TV (something I never ever do since I don't watch TV) and some horrible game show was on. I think it might have been So You Want to Be a Millionaire -- was that the one with the evil hostess from England who yelled and screamed and made fun of the guests? So...I watched that for about 15 minutes til I was completely disgusted and turned it off.

SO...what to do. Stuck in a hotel room, no book to read, no TV to watch (yes, I flipped through the other channels, nothing was on). So I just went to bed early (8:30 pm).

And the next day was September 11, 2001.

L


----------



## Leslie

I needed me some bare chest so I am reading...










and it's pretty good!

L


----------



## LauraB

Leslie said:


> Well, you might like it. Philip Roth certainly has plenty of fans and he probably doesn't care that I am not one of them! LOL.
> 
> I actually started reading that book on September 10, 2001. I had bought it at the airport on the way to a conference. Anyway, I was reading in my hotel room -- doesn't it start off with the main character whining alot because of his incontinence brought on by prostate cancer? Or something like that? Anyway, I was plowing along and finally said, I can't stand this book and stopped reading.
> 
> Then I flipped on the TV (something I never ever do since I don't watch TV) and some horrible game show was on. I think it might have been So You Want to Be a Millionaire -- was that the one with the evil hostess from England who yelled and screamed and made fun of the guests? So...I watched that for about 15 minutes til I was completely disgusted and turned it off.
> 
> SO...what to do. Stuck in a hotel room, no book to read, no TV to watch (yes, I flipped through the other channels, nothing was on). So I just went to bed early (8:30 pm).
> 
> And the next day was September 11, 2001.
> 
> L


The plot you mentioned doesn't sound familiar at all. Well, the main character does whine a lot (Roth's character do tend to think they carry the woo's of the world on their shoulders), because he was a college professor who resigned because he made a comment that two people took as raciest (these aren't spoilers, it is all discussed in the 1st four pages). And the building stress of hearings ect. caused (in his eyes) his wife to have a stroke and die. He had two students who, several months into class, had NEVER shown up in class, so he said "what are they spooks?", he said, "meaning ghosts", turns out they were black and heard about the comment from friends and filed a suit. (As I said, these aren't spoiler, it is now about page 10). So, anyway, no incontience, yet  . It could be the same story though  , I'll proceed with caution


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> I changed my avatar before I made that post... maybe my old avatar is stuck in your cache?


It was stuck in mine, too, Jason, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Red said:


> The plot you mentioned doesn't sound familiar at all. Well, the main character does whine a lot (Roth's character do tend to think they carry the woo's of the world on their shoulders), because he was a college professor who resigned because he made a comment that two people took as raciest (these aren't spoilers, it is all discussed in the 1st four pages). And the building stress of hearings ect. caused (in his eyes) his wife to have a stroke and die. He had two students who, several months into class, had NEVER shown up in class, so he said "what are they spooks?", he said, "meaning ghosts", turns out they were black and heard about the comment from friends and filed a suit. (As I said, these aren't spoiler, it is now about page 10). So, anyway, no incontience, yet  . It could be the same story though  , I'll proceed with caution


Keep us posted! LOL.

L


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was stuck in mine, too, Jason, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm... wonder how I can prevent that from happening next time? Maybe instead of uploading the image here and letting the bulletin board software name it, I should just upload it to my Photobucket account and link to it that way. Because I think when I uploaded the new avatar, it just overwrote the old file and kept the same name. That might be why some of your browsers don't update immediately...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Still reading Gary Val Tenuta's _Ezekial Code_. It's really getting interesting, but let me warn you: I'm a conspiracy theory nut and Tenuta has hit almost everyone of them so far. Fascinating compilation. Good reading so far.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Ezekiel-Code/dp/B002NGO4JC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253892661&sr=1-1


----------



## stitchbug

Just started Outlander!


----------



## drenee

Oh, stitchbug, let us know what you think.  We have a whole Outlander thread and book klub going.  I think the book klub is on the 4th or 5th book.  I gave up trying to keep up.  But  it's great being able to go back and read others' thoughts on the books.
Have fun.  
deb


----------



## Dave Dykema

Leslie said:


> Then I flipped on the TV (something I never ever do since I don't watch TV) and some horrible game show was on. I think it might have been So You Want to Be a Millionaire -- was that the one with the evil hostess from England who yelled and screamed and made fun of the guests? So...I watched that for about 15 minutes til I was completely disgusted and turned it off.


Actually, that game show was The Weakest Link.

My avatar usually takes a few hours to show up when I change it. I'm always going back and forth between my two book covers.

Currently reading 12 Sharp, by Janet Evonovich.


----------



## jaspertyler

I just started reading Virgin River by Robyn Carr.  
I finished The Ark by Boyd Morrison and enjoyed it.
I also am almost finished with Strangers in Death by JD Robb on audio.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm getting ready to start 







for a work project. The link is for the DTB, but there is a kindle version. _(I added the Kindle version. Betsy)_


----------



## DYB

I'm contemplating what to read next. I alternate reading a classic with something contemporary. I just finished "The Mark of Zorro." I prefer some of the movies!  Right now I'm trying to decide whether to read "Caught Stealing" by Charlie Huston or "The Shadow of the Wind" by Carlos Ruiz Zafon.



















_added image links. Betsy_

(I still can't make Kindle links!)

Oh, and I'm glad to see there are others who are unimpressed with Dan Brown. I read "The Da Vinci Code" and thought it was horrid. The ideas he raised in it (actually, they're not his ideas; he "borrowed" them from other writers) are interesting, but his writing would shame a high school freshman. I can't believe how successful his books are... It boggles the mind.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading this in hardcover format:

​
and this short book on kindle:

​
Finished this one about TR Friday morning (kindle edition):

​


----------



## Leslie

Dave Dykema said:


> Actually, that game show was The Weakest Link.


Thank you!

Right now I am reading the last novella in Hidden Conflict, which all of you guys will be able to read on November 11! This is going to be such a good book. I can't wait to share it with all of you.










L


----------



## marianneg

I started reading this:










I've always heard good things about it, and I need some motivation to rebalance our portfolio.


----------



## 911jason

Just finished:



If you've never read anything by Barry Eisler, I'd *highly recommend* him. His first six novels followed a Japanese/American assassin named, John Rain. I found the entire series to be very well-written and most addictive. The first novel in the Rain series is:



Back to Fault Line though, this book was a departure from the Asian theme of the rest of his novels. It takes place almost exclusively in the Silicon Valley, and has elements of government conspiracy and assassinations. I'm obviously no writer or reviewer, but click through and read the reviews over on Amazon if you're interested.

Now reading:


----------



## mistyd107

on hold 

about to start


----------



## MichelleR

I just finished:










Currently reading:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My current read:











I read it years ago and felt like some light reading this weekend. I liked the first three of the series, but my interest fell off rapidly after that. I read the Kindle version of the first in the series several weeks ago, and will probably get the third in a few weeks. I don't have any interest in getting any of the subsequent ones for the Kindle.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP

jmiked said:


> My current read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read it years ago and felt like some light reading this weekend. I liked the first three of the series, but my interest fell off rapidly after that. I read the Kindle version of the first in the series several weeks ago, and will probably get the third in a few weeks. I don't have any interest in getting any of the subsequent ones for the Kindle.
> 
> Mike


The first 5-6 of these are pretty good; the series fell off a cliff a few years ago, unfortunately, and the last one was absolutely wretched. I'll probably replicate the first books on Kindle as well though.


----------



## DYB

I finished Charlie Huston's "Caught Stealing" in one day. It's 300 pages of pure adrenaline. I'll definitely be reading the other two books in the trilogy.

Here's a link to the paperback (can't make Kindle links):


----------



## 911jason

MichelleR said:


> Currently reading:


This one looks good, please post your thoughts when you're done.


----------



## Neekeebee

About 80% of my way through 







. Pretty good so far.

N


----------



## 911jason

Moved on to:


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> Moved on to:




Let us know what you think. I started this, but just didn't feel like dealing with the violence and apparent subject matter, so I set it aside. (I say "apparent subject matter" as I didn't get far enough into it to really know where it was going.)


----------



## Meemo

Spent the past week at Disney World. On the drive down I finished:









Read the first two books of the Virgin River series to finish the drive & while down there & on the drive back (Amazon doesn't have a pic but this is the link to the first 4 books in one volume for $9.99):









Now I'm thinking I'll finish the DTB version of Midnight in the Garden...need to take it back to my daughter when we go visit her in a couple of weeks. I haven't read a DTB in a while now - hope I can hack it! And hope I can pick up on the story, I'd gotten about 1/3 of the way through when I went back to reading on my Kindle...


----------



## stitchbug

drenee said:


> Oh, stitchbug, let us know what you think. We have a whole Outlander thread and book klub going. I think the book klub is on the 4th or 5th book. I gave up trying to keep up. But it's great being able to go back and read others' thoughts on the books.
> Have fun.
> deb


Well, it was slow goin' for a while...I didn't really get into it until about now (25%) I kept reading a page and putting it down...but I have heard only good things, so I kept picking it back up! I'm really starting to enjoy it now!


----------



## drenee

I had the exact same problem with the first book.  But after reading on the Outlander thread I was encouraged to keep reading.  And I'm so glad I did.  I think it was about chapter 3 or 4...which is probably about 25%... before I could get to the point of reading without putting it down.
deb


----------



## 911jason

NogDog said:


> Let us know what you think. I started this, but just didn't feel like dealing with the violence and apparent subject matter, so I set it aside. (I say "apparent subject matter" as I didn't get far enough into it to really know where it was going.)


Will do Nog, but be warned, that I read a lot of violent books, not horrors, but lots and lots of war and thrillers. I'm not the best reviewer either, but I'll be sure to leave some thoughts when I'm done.


----------



## Chloista

Meemo, hope you had a good time in Disney World!  I'm heading there on Sat Oct 3rd, and have my Kindle loaded for the trip.

Just downloaded The Rusty Nail... sounds interesting!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

"Common Sense" by Glenn Beck.  Talk about a horror story!


----------



## Meemo

Chloista said:


> Meemo, hope you had a good time in Disney World! I'm heading there on Sat Oct 3rd, and have my Kindle loaded for the trip.
> 
> Just downloaded The Rusty Nail... sounds interesting!


Be sure to read the first two before _*Rusty Nail*_ - _*Whiskey Sour*_ is the first in the series, _*Bloody Mary*_ is the second. It's a really good series, but one that definitely needs to be read in order!

Yep, Disney World was fun, as usual - really hot, but fun! Enjoy!


----------



## Brenda M.

DYB said:


> I finished Charlie Huston's "Caught Stealing" in one day. It's 300 pages of pure adrenaline. I'll definitely be reading the other two books in the trilogy.
> 
> Here's a link to the paperback (can't make Kindle links):


Loved all three of these books by Charlie Huston. I had to skim over a part in the beginning of Caught Stealing, but then it was okay. They can be graphic, but they are very good. And, as said above, pure adrenaline.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have finished FireHeart by C.J. Marks.
You will love this series.
And "archer" is a member here at KB.
Always fun to be able to converse with the author.











I am now reading Thumper's latest work, The King and Queen of Perfect Normal:











Terrific as usual thus far.

Just sayin......


----------



## VictoriaP

drenee said:


> I had the exact same problem with the first book. But after reading on the Outlander thread I was encouraged to keep reading. And I'm so glad I did. I think it was about chapter 3 or 4...which is probably about 25%... before I could get to the point of reading without putting it down.
> deb


For me, it's the second book--Dragonfly in Amber--that I've been stuck on all summer. I got about a quarter of the way into it & threw in the towel. It turned me off the idea of reading the others.

Having said that, I know a number of people who've posted encouragements that I should get back into it, that DIA is the hardest of the series to get through for some. I'm still not ready to take it back up, even with the all the excitement of the new book being released, but at some point I'm sure I will. I hate unfinished books.

I've been doing a bit of re-reading, dithering around instead of actually picking something. Probably time for a genre change after two months of mostly urban fantasy masquerading as paranormal romance (or the other way around.....) LOL Still, I'm having trouble settling in to any books right now. I read 7 in 5 days while on the trip we took earlier in the month, and I guess I'm just a bit burnt out on other people's imaginations. My TBR pile has grown a bit (including DIA and at least two others I started & didn't finish--I hardly ever did that pre-Kindle!) and even so, I'm still not seeing much in it I'm ready to tackle. I probably should be looking for a good cozy-type mystery about now, all fluff and little darkness.

But, instead, started last night:

The Music of Razors









(Man do I miss LinkMaker 2.0--version 1.0 hates me some days....)

This one is a freebie right now--unknown at this time for how long it will be available at that price. I'm still sticking to my guns on not taking every free book just because it's free. I downloaded the sample a few days ago when it was first posted, and read through that last night; it was enough to get me to download the book. Very different writing style from everything else I've read this year, but I fell right into this world within the first few page turns & am looking forward to seeing how it all ties together. Hopefully the rest is as involving as the sample was so I can stick with it for a bit.

Freebie post with proper LinkMaker link and some description: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13143.msg267611.html#msg267611


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I found the book to be very entertaining, I always find it amazing how Dan can mix fact and fiction so well.

I'm now reading:

I really enjoyed the first book from Richard.


----------



## Leslie

I have a new gig as a reviewer for Jessewave, so I get to read things in advance and I am so excited to be reading this! It's absolutely terrific -- lots of great information and great images of covers of books from the 50s, 60s, and 70s.

The book will be coming out sometime in October. This is one I'd recommend in print, not on the Kindle, because of the illustrations.


----------



## mlewis78

Brendan Carroll said:


> "Common Sense" by Glenn Beck. Talk about a horror story!


I wondered who reads his book(s). Is the horror story his life?


----------



## DYB

Brenda M. said:


> Loved all three of these books by Charlie Huston. I had to skim over a part in the beginning of Caught Stealing, but then it was okay. They can be graphic, but they are very good. And, as said above, pure adrenaline.


I understand what you mean about the beginning of it being a bit...slow. But it's a very short stretch and I understood why Huston wrote it that way. Once it gets moving - it moves! There were a couple of odd inconsistencies:


Spoiler



After Russ returns Hank shaves his head. He talks about it and how white his skull his. And then a day or two later he goes to Billy to dye his hair. Just how fast could his hair grow?! I also must say that the idea of two gay Russian mafia assassins is absurd. Homosexuality is not "encouraged" in Russian culture (I know, I'm Russian and gay) and no way would the Russian mafia let a gay couple become their assassins.


 Also, I live in NYC and take the subway every day and even I couldn't keep up with the subway chase. I have no idea if it makes any kind of practical sense.


----------



## talleylynn

I'm reading, and loving *Gringos in Paradise:An American Couple Builds Their Retirement Dreamhouse in a Seaside Village in Mexico* by Barry Golson. He tells the story in such loving detail I feel like I'm there.

http://www.amazon.com/Gringos-Paradise-American-Retirement-Seaside/dp/B000MGAU0M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1254190596&sr=1-1


----------



## telracs

I'm reading Dragons and Dwarfs.


----------



## Neekeebee

VictoriaP said:


> For me, it's the second book--Dragonfly in Amber--that I've been stuck on all summer. I got about a quarter of the way into it & threw in the towel. It turned me off the idea of reading the others.


Me too. I bought both _Outlander_ and _DIA_ together a few years ago, thinking I would love the series. Then I kind of had to struggle through parts of _Outlander_, and gave up about 2/3 of the way thru _DIA_. Tried to re-read _Outlander_ for the Book Klub here, but just couldn't get into it. 

N


----------



## RangerXenos

I'm reading off Kindle, got the book from my library. I'm not thrilled with it so far, I've enjoyed her other books more. I'll stick with it, though, it's holding my interest.


----------



## Chloista

mlewis78 said:


> I wondered who reads his book(s). Is the horror story his life?


You wonder who reads his books? I do.

Probably others as well. That's the great thing about reading and discussing books: we all have different viewpoints and tastes.


----------



## telracs

DYB said:


> Also, I live in NYC and take the subway every day and even I couldn't keep up with the subway chase. I have no idea if it makes any kind of practical sense.


Now I want to read the subway chase in whatever book this is to see if it does make sense!


----------



## 911jason

scarlet said:


> Now I want to read the subway chase in whatever book this is to see if it does make sense!


I'm not reading this one now, but with all the subway talk, I thought I'd mention the last book I read pre-Kindle... one of my all-time favorites. Several good subway "scenes" too.


----------



## DYB

scarlet said:


> Now I want to read the subway chase in whatever book this is to see if it does make sense!


"Caught Stealing" by Charlie Huston. Very good book!


----------



## meglet

Currently trying to read:











So far I like it, but I forgot how often life gets in my way when I'm trying to read and haven't simply set aside an afternoon/day for it.


----------



## chefsuzyq

I'm reading Where Are You Now? by Mary Higgins Clark, I found this today at the library, I thought I'd read all of her books but this one didn't sound familiar. I just started it and so far it's grabbed my attention.


----------



## 911jason

Here's the link for that last book...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

meglet said:


> Currently trying to read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I like it, but I forgot how often life gets in my way when I'm trying to read and haven't simply set aside an afternoon/day for it.


So. . . . . .can you tell us who _really_ wrote it? Richard Castle being a fictional character himself, and all.  There are only 2 reviews on Amazon, both good. . .though both seem a little too glowing to be real. . . .sure would like to know if it's really worth buying. At $9.99 I'm not too itchy on the one-click finger yet. . . unknown author and all that. . . . .

But, as an aside, if there's ever a TV series that should have a Kindle in it, this one is it!


----------



## Leslie

I just started:











It is a memoir and takes place in Portland, Maine, so I feel right at home!


----------



## Shandril19

Really enjoying Her Fearful Symmetry - (although I'm reading a DTB version from the library)











Also finishing Breath of Snow and Ashes in order to start the new one (on my Kindle).


----------



## Brenda M.

Neekeebee said:


> Me too. I bought both _Outlander_ and _DIA_ together a few years ago, thinking I would love the series. Then I kind of had to struggle through parts of _Outlander_, and gave up about 2/3 of the way thru _DIA_. Tried to re-read _Outlander_ for the Book Klub here, but just couldn't get into it.
> 
> N


I have tried three times to get into Outlander and just haven't been able to. I keep hearing how wonderful the books are, but I just couldn't' get into it. Last time I got up to chapter 12 and haven't been back since.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I just started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a memoir and takes place in Portland, Maine, so I feel right at home!


Let us know how you like it, I know you told us before that you had sort of given up on books set in Maine after the Beans of Maine...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I finished The King and Queen of Perfect Normal by K. A. Thompson (Thumper here)
A terrific book, just as one would expect from Thumper.
We are happy to join the clan of Chip and Terry and their offspring.











And now I have started Ravenshade (A Tale of Alterra) by C.S. Marks (Archer here)
Now that we will face Gorgon directly again.
Can't wait to get further into it.











Just sayin......


----------



## Batgirl

You people are such enablers.    I'm sitting here reading this thread at work and downloading books when I already have plenty of books in line to read.    Thanks for the recommendations!

Oh, and I'm currently reading Eldest, by Christopher Paolini (DTB) and Dead Until Dark by Charlaine Harris (Kindle).

-Lynda


----------



## Steph H

911jason said:


> If you've never read anything by Barry Eisler, I'd *highly recommend* him. His first six novels followed a Japanese/American assassin named, John Rain. I found the entire series to be very well-written and most addictive. The first novel in the Rain series is:


Funny thing, I'm getting caught up from a week or two of posts in this thread and just saw this post -- I've been reading this series for the last week [from before seeing this post] and am on the next-to-last one now. I'd had a sample of the first one on my K1 for quite awhile and it finally became time to read it. Very enjoyable. Definitely a series where you want to start with the first one and read them in order to watch the main character progress.


----------



## NogDog

Looks good so far (about 15% into it), especially for $1.99.


----------



## 911jason

Steph H said:


> Funny thing, I'm getting caught up from a week or two of posts in this thread and just saw this post -- I've been reading this series for the last week [from before seeing this post] and am on the next-to-last one now. I'd had a sample of the first one on my K1 for quite awhile and it finally became time to read it. Very enjoyable. Definitely a series where you want to start with the first one and read them in order to watch the main character progress.


I agree, although the author says they were written to be accessible as stand-alones.

Make sure to read Fault Line when you're done with the Rain series. It's the first in a new series with a new main character.


----------



## 911jason

NogDog said:


> Let us know what you think. I started this, but just didn't feel like dealing with the violence and apparent subject matter, so I set it aside. (I say "apparent subject matter" as I didn't get far enough into it to really know where it was going.)




Well, I stopped reading this last night right at the 33% mark. I didn't delete it yet and I may return to it eventually. I left off at a good spot since the first act had just concluded. I just wasn't interested enough to continue on at this point. The author's choice of dialogue for the President, a Senator, and top advisers was so crude and unbelievable, I couldn't read it without thinking how amateur the author was. He had the President cursing like a south-central drug dealer and his top advisers sarcastically correcting him about various things.



Started this from another of my favorite authors...


----------



## Jaasy

I am reading a DTB - She Had It Coming by Mary Monroe


----------



## NogDog

911jason said:


> Well, I stopped reading this last night right at the 33% mark. I didn't delete it yet and I may return to it eventually. I left off at a good spot since the first act had just concluded. I just wasn't interested enough to continue on at this point. The author's choice of dialogue for the President, a Senator, and top advisers was so crude and unbelievable, I couldn't read it without thinking how amateur the author was. He had the President cursing like a south-central drug dealer and his top advisers sarcastically correcting him about various things.


So, did they curse worse than Nixon? 

Thanks for the review.


----------



## drenee

Pontoon by Garrison Keiller. Library book. Pretty good.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaargh....can't decide.  Keep starting stuff and deciding I'm not in the mood.  Oh, well, 47 pages on the Kindle, I'll find something.

Betsy


----------



## danfan

geoffthomas said:


> Well I finished The King and Queen of Perfect Normal by K. A. Thompson (Thumper here)
> A terrific book, just as one would expect from Thumper.
> We are happy to join the clan of Chip and Terry and their offspring.


excellent thanks! I didn't realize there was a new one out! Just bought it to read next week.


----------



## Seamonkey

I have 72 pages and sometimes have trouble deciding what to read next..

Currently reading and enjoying _A Big Little Life_ by Dean Koontz, written about their late Golden Retriever, Trixsie. She was their first dog, he and his wife have no children. They got Trixsie from Canine Companions for Independence when she had to retire prematurely from her companion job after she had shoulder surgery.

She's a remarkable dog but Koontz does such a great job describing all the relationships and giving us a look into his life as well.

And this is a dog/owner relationship to love, SO much more than the-oh-so popular Marley.











Prior to this, I finished the latest Tracy Kidder book (I've read every book he's written, starting many years ago with _Soul of a New Machine_. The new book _Strength in What Remains_ follows the life (true story) of a young man from Burundi, Deogracias, who was extremely persistent and was actually in medical school when mass genocide (mostly of Tutsi but many Hutu were also slaughtered) swept that country. He was on the run, in very literal fear of being killed, but eventually was able to come to the US with $200 in his pocket and a letter stating that he was an expert in coffee exports.

He was shown a flop house in Harlem by a cabbie, started learning English (he spoke his own language as well as French) by sitting in bookstores or libraries, looking up words in French/English dictionaries. He got a job for $15 a day and ended up sleeping in Central Park, which was so much better, for him, than the other location.

Eventually he was taken in by a kind couple and started a degree at Columbia. Later he hooked up with and got a job for Doctors Without Borders (he was in medical school by this time).

His overriding goal: to open clinics in Burundi (country next to Rwanda).



> Editorial Reviews
> Amazon.com Review
> Amazon Best of the Month, September 2009: Strength in What Remains is an unlikely story about an unreasonable man. Deo was a young medical student who fled the genocidal civil war in Burundi in 1994 for the uncertainty of New York City. Against absurd odds--he arrived with little money and less English and slept in Central Park while delivering groceries for starvation wages--his own ambition and a few kind New Yorkers led him to Columbia University and, beyond that, to medical school and American citizenship. That his rise followed a familiar immigrant's path to success doesn't make it any less remarkable, but what gives Deo's story its particular power is that becoming an American citizen did not erase his connection to Burundi, in either his memory or his dreams for the future. Writing with the same modest but dogged empathy that made his recent Mountains Beyond Mountains (about Deo's colleague and mentor, Dr. Paul Farmer) a modern classic, Tracy Kidder follows Deo back to Burundi, where he recalls the horrors of his narrow escape from the war and begins to build a medical clinic where none had been before. Deo's terrible journey makes his story a hard one to tell; his tirelessly hopeful but clear-eyed efforts make it a gripping and inspiring one to read. --Tom Nissley
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Amazon Exclusive: Tracy Kidder on Strength in What Remains
> 
> Strength in What Remains is the story of Deogratias, a young man from the central African nation of Burundi. In 1993, through no fault of his own, he was forced onto a terrifying journey, a journey that split his life in two. First he made a six-months-long escape, on foot, from ethnic violence in Burundi and from genocide in Rwanda. Then, in a strange twist of fate, he was, as it were, transported to New York City, where it sometimes seemed that his travails had only just begun.
> 
> I met Deo by chance 6 years ago. When I first heard his story, I had one simple thought: I would not have survived. I hoped in part to reproduce that feeling as I retold his story. I also hoped to humanize what, to most westerners anyway, is a mysterious, little-known part of the world. We hear about mass slaughter in distant countries and we imagine that murder and mayhem define those locales. Deo's story opens up one of those places into a comprehensible landscape-and also opens up a part of New York that is designed to be invisible, the service entrances of the upper East Side, the camping sites that homeless people use in Central Park. But above all, I think, this is a book about coming to terms with memories. How can a person deal with memories like Deo's, tormenting memories, memories with a distinctly ungovernable quality?
> 
> In the first part of Strength In What Remains, I recount Deo's story. In the second part, I tell about going back with him to the stations of his life, in New York and Burundi. So the story that I tell isn't only about the memories that Deo related to me. It's also about seeing him overtaken by memories-again and again, and sometimes acutely. But Deo didn't take me to Burundi just to show me around. Giving me a tour of his past was incidental to what he was up to in the present and the future. His story has a denoument that even now amazes me.
> 
> Deo is an American citizen. He doesn't have to go back to Burundi. But he has returned continually and keeps on returning, and, amid the postwar wreckage, with the help of friends and family, he has created a clinic and public health system, free to those who can't pay, in a rural village-part of a beginning, Deo dreams, of a new Burundi.
> 
> This facility was a pile of rocks when I visited the site in the summer of 2006. By the fall of 2008, it had become a medical center with several new buildings, a trained professional staff, and a fully stocked pharmacy. In its first year of operation it treated 21,000 different patients. (The organization that Deo founded and that sponsors and operates this facility is called Village Health Works.)
> 
> Deo was very young when he went through his long travail. Several strangers helped to save him from death and despair in Burundi and New York. So did sheer courage and pluck, and also Columbia University, which he attended as an undergraduate. But when it's come to dealing with the burden of his memories, the public health system and clinic that he founded has been the nearest thing to a solution. In the end, it's neither forgetting the past nor dwelling on the past that has worked for him. For him the answer has been remembering and acting. I once asked Deo why he had studied philosophy at Columbia. He told me, "I wanted to understand what had happened to me." In the end, he received what most students of philosophy receive-not answers, but more questions. As I was trying to describe his effort to build a clinic, I found myself writing: "Deo had discovered a way to quiet the questions he'd been asking at Columbia. That is, he saw there might be an answer for what troubled him most about the world, an answer that lay in his hands, indeed in his memory. You had to do something."-Tracy Kidder












Before that it was the latest Dan Brown book, Julia Child's _My Life in France_ (so much better than the book that spawned Julie and Julia), and _The Sari Shop Widow_


----------



## Brenda M.

Seamonkey said:


> I have 72 pages and sometimes have trouble deciding what to read next..
> 
> Currently reading and enjoying _A Big Little Life_ by Dean Koontz, written about their late Golden Retriever, Trixsie. She was their first dog, he and his wife have no children. They got Trixsie from Canine Companions for Independence when she had to retire prematurely from her companion job after she had shoulder surgery.
> 
> She's a remarkable dog but Koontz does such a great job describing all the relationships and giving us a look into his life as well.
> 
> And this is a dog/owner relationship to love, SO much more than the-oh-so popular Marley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this, I finished the latest Tracy Kidder book (I've read every book he's written, starting many years ago with _Soul of a New Machine_. The new book _Strength in What Remains_ follows the life (true story) of a young man from Burundi, Deogracias, who was extremely persistent and was actually in medical school when mass genocide (mostly of Tutsi but many Hutu were also slaughtered) swept that country. He was on the run, in very literal fear of being killed, but eventually was able to come to the US with $200 in his pocket and a letter stating that he was an expert in coffee exports.
> 
> He was shown a flop house in Harlem by a cabbie, started learning English (he spoke his own language as well as French) by sitting in bookstores or libraries, looking up words in French/English dictionaries. He got a job for $15 a day and ended up sleeping in Central Park, which was so much better, for him, than the other location.
> 
> Eventually he was taken in by a kind couple and started a degree at Columbia. Later he hooked up with and got a job for Doctors Without Borders (he was in medical school by this time).
> 
> His overriding goal: to open clinics in Burundi (country next to Rwanda).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before that it was the latest Dan Brown book, Julia Child's _My Life in France_ (so much better than the book that spawned Julie and Julia), and _The Sari Shop Widow_


I was thinking of buying this book by Tracy Kidder. I have never heard of him, but this book sounded good. Did you like it?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading Nevada Barr's Endangered Species. I started off enjoying it, but the plot is moving slowly in this 383 page book. There's a lot of narrative description of the island Anna's on, but after a while it becomes a little tedious. Also, I can't understand why Anna's taken upon herself to risk her safety and maybe her job investigating when no one's asked her to or there's no personal stake in it for her.


----------



## marianneg

Seamonkey said:


> Prior to this, I finished the latest Tracy Kidder book (I've read every book he's written, starting many years ago with _Soul of a New Machine_. The new book _Strength in What Remains_ follows the life (true story) of a young man from Burundi, Deogracias, who was extremely persistent and was actually in medical school when mass genocide (mostly of Tutsi but many Hutu were also slaughtered) swept that country. He was on the run, in very literal fear of being killed, but eventually was able to come to the US with $200 in his pocket and a letter stating that he was an expert in coffee exports.
> 
> He was shown a flop house in Harlem by a cabbie, started learning English (he spoke his own language as well as French) by sitting in bookstores or libraries, looking up words in French/English dictionaries. He got a job for $15 a day and ended up sleeping in Central Park, which was so much better, for him, than the other location.
> 
> Eventually he was taken in by a kind couple and started a degree at Columbia. Later he hooked up with and got a job for Doctors Without Borders (he was in medical school by this time).


That sounds really interesting; thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## Seamonkey

Brenda M. said:


> I was thinking of buying this book by Tracy Kidder. I have never heard of him, but this book sounded good. Did you like it?


I have adored every book Tracy Kidder has written! This was a good book and one that educated me in so many ways.


----------



## mistyd107

just finished:







great book

about to start in DTB:


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm pre-reading this book for my 12 year old. I'm enjoying it very much. Sadly it's not available for the Kindle:


----------



## joanne29

Just finished raising Jake, and was pleasantly surprised by how much I loved this book. Excellent book, and I highly recommend it.



Now I am reading the Reader, and so far I am liking it, but not loving it.



dtb links sorry,


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Current read:



A collection of essays on astronomy by one of the better popularizers (he's been on many TV shows). Anybody interested should note that there are two versions of this book on Amazon: the one with formatting errors (title in upper and lower case) and the cleaned up one (title in all caps).

Mike


----------



## DYB

jmiked said:


> Current read:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody interested should note that there are two versions of this book on Amazon: the one with formatting errors (title in upper and lower case) and the cleaned up one (title in all caps).
> 
> Mike


This looks really interesting! I just bought it. I've always been terrible in science, but the cosmos - and the idea that there is something that is infinite - have always really fascinated me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's the link to the Kindle version in all caps:











Betsy


----------



## NogDog

DYB said:


> This looks really interesting! I just bought it. I've always been terrible in science, but the cosmos - and the idea that there is something that is infinite - have always really fascinated me.


You might find this interesting. I read the DTB last year:


----------



## Ottie

finished MetaGame and now I am reading this


----------



## RangerXenos

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm reading Nevada Barr's Endangered Species. I started off enjoying it, but the plot is moving slowly in this 383 page book. There's a lot of narrative description of the island Anna's on, but after a while it becomes a little tedious. Also, I can't understand why Anna's taken upon herself to risk her safety and maybe her job investigating when no one's asked her to or there's no personal stake in it for her.


Have you read any of her other books? My husband was looking at one of her books while we were on vacation, and we were wondering about the author.


----------



## RangerXenos

Thanks to numerous recommendations here, I started this last night. Sucked me right in!


----------



## chilady1

So I thought it was time I jumped on the Outlander bandwagon since so many people have recommended the book. It has been on my TBR for a while and now with Echo in the Bone out - perfect time to start. I can already tell this is going to be a great series. Reading this while waiting for Book 14 of the Assasin Chronicles to come out (hurry up Brandon on that editing )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

which I downloaded in September when it was free and am enjoying very much!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> which I downloaded in September when it was free and am enjoying very much!
> 
> Betsy


I used to like the work of Alan Dean Foster quite a lot, but the last ten years or so I've not been able to actually finish any of his recent books (this one is from 1983). I'd recommend his earlier work, but the later stuff leaves me cold. I liked this one, though, and picked up the freebie also.

You know it's part of a series, right?

Mike


----------



## Dave Dykema

Since I finally got my Kindle, I'm reading the book I always said I would read first--although it's my second book. I read Ed Patterson's _Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?_ first. Actually, I read the Users Manual first now that I think about it.

Anyway, I'm reading Stephen King's _UR_, and am enjoying it so far.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001RF3U9K/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

No pretty picture, but there's the link...


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I am alternating between two books right now. I am reading the entire series, almost finished with book #6:


and then every few chapters, I am reading a chapter of this (I want to make it last!)


----------



## melissaj323

I am reading and (I too want it to last!!). And Just finished and LOVED it! Want to read more, but my poor gift card is down to only a few dollars    (though don't feel too bad for me, b/c I have 85 books to still read on my kindle!) Yes, I have a book buying addiction....  

p.s. reading DTB in Dying for Chocolate; the other 2 were on my kindle, but only DTB book links came up!


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished reading this, and, although a lot of people panned it, I thought it was lighthearted fun, as usual. I didn't expect Shakespeare to roll over in his grave worrying about competition from Janet Evanovich's books, so I got what I expected from the book.


----------



## MichelleR

Seamonkey said:


> I have 72 pages and sometimes have trouble deciding what to read next..
> 
> Currently reading and enjoying _A Big Little Life_ by Dean Koontz, written about their late Golden Retriever, Trixsie. She was their first dog, he and his wife have no children. They got Trixsie from Canine Companions for Independence when she had to retire prematurely from her companion job after she had shoulder surgery.
> 
> She's a remarkable dog but Koontz does such a great job describing all the relationships and giving us a look into his life as well.
> 
> And this is a dog/owner relationship to love, SO much more than the-oh-so popular Marley.


Read this a couple months ago -- highly recommend.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Postpartum Depression Demystified by Joyce Venis, RNC, and Suzanne McCloskey
its for my term paper


----------



## 911jason

Just finished:



Will be starting:


----------



## Leslie

Vegas_Asian said:


> Postpartum Depression Demystified by Joyce Venis, RNC, and Suzanne McCloskey
> its for my term paper


I would recommend this article, too:

MCN Am J Matern Child Nurs. 2008 May-Jun;33(3):173-8.

A case study of postpartum depression & altered maternal-newborn attachment.

Zauderer CR.

This article presents a case study of a new mother experiencing postpartum depression and altered attachment with her newborn. Theories related to depression and maternal-newborn attachment are reviewed, and evidenced-based strategies for care are discussed in the context of the case.


----------



## 911jason

Leslie said:


> I would recommend this article, too:
> 
> MCN Am J Matern Child Nurs. 2008 May-Jun;33(3):173-8.
> 
> A case study of postpartum depression & altered maternal-newborn attachment.
> 
> Zauderer CR.
> 
> This article presents a case study of a new mother experiencing postpartum depression and altered attachment with her newborn. Theories related to depression and maternal-newborn attachment are reviewed, and evidenced-based strategies for care are discussed in the context of the case.


So, uh, at what point does the alien land? Or the terrorist plot get foiled? Or the dreamy doctor propose to his nurse?

Wait, you mean you guys actually read non-fiction?


----------



## joanne29

I just finished The Reader, and absolutely love it.



Now I am on to the third book in Karen Marie Moning's Fever series, and loving it too!



DTB LINKS!


----------



## VictoriaP

joanne29 said:


> Now I am on to the third book in Karen Marie Moning's Fever series, and loving it too!
> 
> 
> 
> DTB LINKS!


LOL--that series (and the rest of her stuff) is addictive. Be forewarned, completists--book five, the last of this series, is not yet published & probably won't be until at least next summer. The first of the series, Darkfever, is still a freebie, so grab it while you can.

Currently reading:











(I have the paperback with the original cover, way more attractive than this one. Why DO publishers insist on changing them?)

This one's a reread; a standalone fantasy that I loved when I first read it and still am enjoying a lot.


----------



## Cookie

Just finished "Lime Tree Can't Bear Orange" by Amanda Smyth. Well written, great story of a young woman growing up in Tobago. It's a much more complex and beautiful book than the promos make it seem.


----------



## 911jason

Here's the link for Cookie's recommendation...


----------



## mlewis78

I've started on kindle:



and



Finished True Compass by Edward M. Kennedy (DTB) on Saturday morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm reading _The Family_, too. Fascinating! We drove over to the neighborhood that takes place in and talked to some of the people who live in the houses. My husband grew up not far from there. Have _My Life in France_ on my TBR list.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Rebel Heart: An American Rock 'n' Roll Journey by Bebe Buell

She isn't a very good writer though, I'm with the Band by Pamela Des Barres is much better reading and more entertaining.


----------



## tnafbrat

I'm reading "A Touch of Dead" - Charlaine Harris.  Yeah, I admit it, I got addicted to the series  
Just finished "Hothouse Orchid" by Stuart Woods


----------



## drenee

and 
Bank Shot.
deb


----------



## liannallama

I'm finally reading a book from one of our authors that has been on my list for awhile. I am really enjoying it and wish I didn't have to put it down. (darn you, work and sleep!)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

tnafbrat said:


> I'm reading "A Touch of Dead" - Charlaine Harris. Yeah, I admit it, I got addicted to the series
> Just finished "Hothouse Orchid" by Stuart Woods


I love your signature quote! It put me in mind of this one:

Never wrestle with a pig: the pig likes it and you both get dirty.


----------



## kevindorsey

Reading some Chekhov short stories currently.


----------



## meljackson

I loved Waiting for Spring! It was better than a lot of the books I paid 9.99 for.

Melissa


----------



## monacarly

Can anyone recommend any romantic books?

I am currently in need of one..


----------



## drenee

Outlander, the first book in a series, is only 2.39 currently.
deb


----------



## Tabby

I'm about halfway through this on my iPhone. I'll enjoy reading the rest when my K2 arrives tomorrow. 

A Happy Marriage: A Novel (Kindle Edition)


----------



## knowldgfrk

i am currently knee deep in a Romance series by Christine Feehan...I am on Dark Demon now....love these books....


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I've just started re-reading "The Winter of Our Discontent" - I LOVE Steinbeck's writing in this novel.


----------



## Tip10

Just finished









Good read -- looking forward to the rest of the series but first...

Now reading









Recommended by my brother -- said it was a great read but


Spoiler



it'll piss you off


AND
also just started


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Just finished Barbara Kingsolver's "Animal, Vegetable, Miracle". An excellent book, now I need to put it into practice.


----------



## libros_lego

Brendan Carroll said:


> I love your signature quote! It put me in mind of this one:
> 
> Never wrestle with a pig: the pig likes it and you both get dirty.


Ooh, I love this one. I heard this from my high school philosophy teacher.


----------



## melissaj323

Reading a DTB

Bought several books in the series years ago, and its been sitting on my shelf collecting dust....decided to give them a try, so far very enjoyable...but they make me want to bake!


----------



## drenee

Starting this library book this evening. Still working on Emma on my K.
deb


----------



## Carol Collett

I'm 29% through The Keeper by Sarah Langan. Loving the free books from Amazon.


----------



## MichelleR

I bought it before it was free. Feel real good about that right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just finished _For Love of Mother Not_, which I got for free, and now I want to read more...











Started _Assignment in Antibua_ by KB's Sig Rosenblum, which has been in my TBR forever! Enjoying it!











Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Started yesterday:


----------



## Neekeebee

melissaj323 said:


> Reading a DTB
> 
> Bought several books in the series years ago, and its been sitting on my shelf collecting dust....decided to give them a try, so far very enjoyable...but they make me want to bake!


I know exactly what you mean. Joanne Fluke's Hannah Swensen series does the same thing to me too.



Leslie said:


> Started yesterday:


One of my all time favorite books. Hope you enjoy it, Leslie!

N


----------



## tnafbrat

Brendan Carroll said:


> I love your signature quote! It put me in mind of this one:
> 
> Never wrestle with a pig: the pig likes it and you both get dirty.


oh yes! That one works too! Thanks


----------



## Ottie

I just finished Hide in Plain Sight it was a okay book and now I am reading


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My current read:











The first of three mystery novels by the famous humorist. A bit different than your average mystery, but about what you'd expect if you have read previous works by the author. Full of whacky characters.

I like it. I'll almost certainly get the second and third in the series shortly.

Mike


----------



## ryansmom33

this is my first read on my new kindle.


----------



## danfan

ryansmom33 said:


> this is my first read on my new kindle.


 I really enjoyed that book! Might read it again soon!

Currently reading


----------



## Rhiathame

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just finished _For Love of Mother Not_, which I got for free, and now I want to read more...


I enjoyed this series for a long time, and then right after Flinx in Flux came out so did my discretionary funds and I totally let this series slip. Now I need to go back and get back into it. I grabbed this as well when it was free. Now I need to bump it up on my list...if I ever get to read more than on my way to and from my car again!


----------



## Rhiathame

It had been on my TBR list for awhile and then I was clicking through channels and stopped on a Titanic special. It just happened I had finished my last book and ready for a new one. So far it is well done. Eye witness accounts differ widely but the author does a good job of capturing what he felt.


----------



## 911jason

Here's the link for the book mentioned above:


----------



## jaspertyler

On Kindle I am rereading Outlander and am enjoying it 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41qg5tsSMmL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-20,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Also, on audio:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41q2Ll%2BiY3L._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-13,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

(Let's see if the linkmaker worked)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jasper--

the links you included in your post were the ones for the image only.

You need to put those in LinkMaker in the image field and the ASIN in the ASIN field, 
click the create button and then click on the Select link under the image link box 
*then copy (CTRL-C) the selected text in the image link box*.

I'm guessing you did all of the above except copy the image link text, so that when you pasted, you pasted the image link from the Amazon page.

The link should look like this:


Code:


[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FC2L1O?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode
=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000FC2L1O][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/
images/I/41qg5tsSMmL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-20,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/IMG][/url]
[IMG]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000FC2L1O][/IMG]

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

ryansmom33 said:


> this is my first read on my new kindle.


Excellent choice. I loved both books.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## DYB

drenee said:


> and
> Bank Shot.
> deb


I just read "Emma" last month. I'd read all of Austen's novels years ago except "Emma." For some reason at the time I just couldn't get into. This latest attempt went smoothly; I loved it!


----------



## Carol Collett

I just started THE ANGEL EXPERIMENT by James Patterson. (Another freebie. Did I mention how I'm loving the Amazon freebies?) Sometime soon I need to search for the tute on how to put pix, links, etc in my posts.


----------



## 911jason

Here's the link collett:


----------



## Leslie

I took a break from Snow Flower to read this this afternoon....yes, the whole thing, in print. I can read fast when I want to...


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I really enjoyed this second book in the series. I'm looking forward to Book Three!!

I just started:

I'm really looking forward to Book 4!!!!
jp


----------



## DYB

I just finished the first Fantomas







novel. (Can't do picture links to Kindle editions; they don't work for me.) The novel is quite fascinating; really perverse and amoral in many ways. Especially shocking considering it was published in 1911. There are 32 sequels; I can't imagine I'll ever read them all, but this first novel is definitely fascinating. The final scene is hair-raising. Great read for anyone interested in fun pulp literature.









_--added image link. Betsy_


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished 







and started 









Noticing how these 2 books are kinda similar in that each is about the spunky heroine hearing the voice of a dead woman in her head.

N


----------



## kindlevixen

and



I am not loving The Necklace, nice story, but the way the book is written is really frustrating to read.


----------



## DYB

Late last night I was thrilled to finally find an unabridged edition of The Count of Monte Cristo







. All the other Kindle editions are either abridged or by unknown translators (most likely 19th century translations.) This one is from Penguin and is by Robin Buss. The funny thing is that I've been looking for an unabridged contemporary translation for ages and went through every Kindle edition with a fine tooth-comb. This Penguin version was definitely not there. But they have the publication date as 2003, which is definitely wrong. Well, it doesn't matter. I'm glad to have the complete version in a contemporary translation! I have noticed something weird with the formatting. The text size keeps changing. I guess we'll have to make do!


----------



## LauraB

I read this version on paper and really enjoyed it. It is one of my favorite books and this is a great translation.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

DYB said:


> But they have the publication date as 2003, which is definitely wrong.


Publishers seem to mostly always put a bogus date on ebooks, it's probably the date it was converted to digital. It makes it a bit more difficult for people that want to read things in order of publication.

Mike


----------



## DYB

Also, if anyone was looking to read Choderlos de Laclos' astounding Dangerous Liaisons







there's finally a Kindle edition from Penguin. So far it's the only edition available, so we're stuck with $9.99. (I take full credit for this finally being available, as well as for a contemporary translation of the unabridged The Count of Monte Cristo







finally making it to Kindle! I've been clicking on these "I want to read this on Kindle" every day for months!  )


----------



## Addie

DYB said:


> Also, if anyone was looking to read Choderlos de Laclos' astounding Dangerous Liaisons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's finally a Kindle edition from Penguin. So far it's the only edition available, so we're stuck with $9.99. (I take full credit for this finally being available, as well as for a contemporary translation of the unabridged The Count of Monte Cristo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally making it to Kindle! I've been clicking on these "I want to read this on Kindle" every day for months!  )


The Count of Monte Cristo is my favourite book! It's definitely one I'll want on my Kindle. So thanks!


----------



## RangerXenos

Finally bought it when the price dropped to $9.99. Now if they'd put 'Time Traveler's Wife' in a Kindle edition, I'd be very happy as I'd love to reread it.

I'm enjoying this one so far.


----------



## 911jason

Just finished:



Next up:


----------



## r0b0d0c

RangerXenos said:


> Finally bought it when the price dropped to $9.99. Now if they'd put 'Time Traveler's Wife' in a Kindle edition, I'd be very happy as I'd love to reread it.
> 
> I'm enjoying this one so far.


Hmmm ..... so much for Audrey Niffenegger's refusal to sell ebook versions of her DTBs - simultaneously releasing DTB and Kindle versions of this book on 9/29/09? Where's the Kindle version of TTW


----------



## Shandril19

Currently reading:










and











Love the Hornby, enjoying the Morton (although not as much as Forgotten Garden).


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish 

about to start


----------



## suicidepact

Oh cool, I didn't realize Nick Hornby had a new one out.


----------



## angelad

I've read Debbie's books, they are pretty interesting.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll's newest book. The Skull of Sidon... but I can't get Link-Maker to make it...


----------



## 911jason

Here you go Meredith...


----------



## NogDog

It was a little slow out of the gates, but after I got 5-10 percent of the way into it, I was completely hooked (as expected). It's sort of a variation on the _Romeo and Juliet_ theme, with the Montagues and Capulets replaced by rival soccer clubs/fans (and perhaps a second pair of star-crossed lovers).


----------



## 911jason

911jason said:


> Next up:


Whoa nelly! Had to put this one on hold for one of my top 3 authors' new book! Woohoo!!!



*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## VictoriaP

Currently halfway through:











Three book bundle for $1.76, found here on our own bargain thread. Previewed it last night, bought it immediately, and then stayed up until 2 AM reading it. LOL

I'm never fond of series like these where you switch authors for each book, because you never know just exactly how good the continuity of the writing will be. I'm not finished yet, so we'll see, but I loved the first book and the second is pretty good so far.


----------



## joanne29

Just finished Faefever by Karen Marie Moning, and like the two before this one in the series I loved it! What an ending!



Now I am reading about Patrick Swayze's life in The Time of My Life



So far it is very interesting, though sad.


----------



## Chloista

911Jason, let us know how the Vince Flynn book is when you've finished it.  I heard Flynn discussing his book on Glenn Beck's show and was intrigued.  Sounds rather in the vein of Tom Clancey -- that would be okay with me!


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading The Hunger Games. This is going to be in my top 10 favorite books for sure!

Melissa


----------



## KindleMom

meljackson said:


> I'm reading The Hunger Games. This is going to be in my top 10 favorite books for sure!
> 
> Melissa


I finished that a couple of weeks ago and loved it! My DD completed the sequel and gave it to me today so I'll be reading that this weekend. I can't wait! I don't know if I can wait another year for the third book to come out...


----------



## 911jason

Chloista said:


> 911Jason, let us know how the Vince Flynn book is when you've finished it. I heard Flynn discussing his book on Glenn Beck's show and was intrigued. Sounds rather in the vein of Tom Clancey -- that would be okay with me!


Sure will... I've read all of Clancy's and Flynn's novels, I would say they are similar in topic, but Flynn's novels are a little grittier and one-on-one CIA Assassin vs Terrorist type action. Sad that Clancy hasn't done anything in quite awhile... I never read any of his "name-only" series like Op-Center, etc., just his main novels that are actually written by him. He was my favorite author for quite some time.


----------



## BrassMan

Just finished DT version:



Now reading (in Kindle edition, but I couldn't get the link maker to find it--this is to the hardback):



Both are excellently plotted and paced. One friend found a couple passages too rough for him and quit, but most loved both, as do I. I think there's a third. Terrific translations, too.


----------



## WilliamM

The Road followed by either Queen of Bedlam or Girl With the Dragon Tattoo..not sure yet


----------



## LauraB

Now reading The Given Day, by Denis Lehane.
It is on Kindle, but link maker goes to paperback.


I bought it for 9.99, it is now slightly cheaper. I'm glad it is on kindle  , it is 720 pages in paper  !


----------



## jaspertyler

I am currrently reading:

Promises in Death by JD Robb on audio

Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (reread) on Kindle

The Strain in Library book


----------



## 911jason

jaspertyler said:


> I am currrently reading:
> 
> Promises in Death by JD Robb on audio
> 
> Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (reread) on Kindle
> 
> The Strain in Library book


How are you liking *The Strain*? A friend at work really liked it and I was thinking about eventually buying it... although I've never read a vampire story in my life.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've heard of The Stain, didn't realize it was a vampire book--here's a link










I'm reading Hillerman's The Blessing Way, which I was lucky enough to get when it was $3.50 last year.











Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy. . . .the book you linked is "The Strain" not "The Stain". . . . .but I don't know anything about either of them so I'm not sure which is the "typo".


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am reading The Well and The Mine a debut novel by Alabama author Gin Phillips set in the depression era. Very good so far. Finishing up Time of My Life by Patrick Swayze and Lis Neimi.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading Elissa by H. Rider Haggard (kindle)


----------



## Addie

Finished reading Every Dead Thing. 







Now working on Dreams From My Father.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy. . . .the book you linked is "The Strain" not "The Stain". . . . .but I don't know anything about either of them so I'm not sure which is the "typo".


Oops! It was the Strain (working on my laptop, which I haven't used for ages, and not all the keys are working). The book was cited a post or two before mine.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

On our trip, finished:








and 









Now reading:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo, what did you think of "A Quick Bite"--it's the first one in chronological order of the series, as near as I can tell.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP

Syren: Septimus Heap, Book 5









Young adult; fifth in the series. Book one was available for free for a time earlier this year and I've been following the series ever since. This one was a little slower to start than the others, but once it got going, it's been pretty good.


----------



## Chloista

I love this site -- I love reading about books I'd never heard of (like The Strain, which I just ordered after reading the review on Amazon).

I'm seriously thinking about downloading Pursuit of Honor... it sounds like something I really want to read.  I love books of that genre.

I don't know if I mentioned on this thread that I recently read Booth Tarkington's novel, "The Magnificent Ambersons."  Very, very good -- a period piece about the decline of a respected family in the early 1900s and the rise of an automobile magnate in the early days of the automobile industry.  Very well written, a good character study, and it draws you in immediately.

My reading taste is quite diverse, I guess.

I am now in the midst of Brendon Carroll's book, "Tempo Rubato."  I'm 15% through the book, but it has been very enjoyable so far.  It's a cross between sci-fi and detective series -- very good!


----------



## chilady1

AddieLove,

How was Every Dead Thing?  That is next in the line for me to read and just curious, did you like it?  Thanks for your thoughts on this.


----------



## 911jason

Chloista said:


> I'm seriously thinking about downloading Pursuit of Honor... it sounds like something I really want to read. I love books of that genre.


If you're interested in Vince Flynn, you might want to start at the beginning, since each book plays off the previous one. He does touch on the events as he refers to them, but they'll make more sense if you read them in order. For instance, Pursuit of Honor follows Extreme Measures which was released a year ago, but it takes place a week later.

According to *Stop, You're Killing Me!* his first novel was not part of a series, but the rest were and here's the order:

*Term Limits* (non-series)
---
The Mitch Rapp novels

*Transfer of Power*
*The Third Option*
*Separation of Power*
*Executive Power*
*Memorial Day*
*Consent To Kill*
*Act of Treason*
*Protect and Defend*
*Extreme Measures*
*Pursuit of Honor*


----------



## Chloista

Thanks for the info!  Great -- a series!

I just downloaded "Transfer of Power" so I can read them in order.  I appreciate the info.


----------



## 911jason

Cool, let me know what you think... If you're anything like me, you'll love them! =)


----------



## Addie

chilady1 said:


> AddieLove,
> 
> How was Every Dead Thing? That is next in the line for me to read and just curious, did you like it? Thanks for your thoughts on this.


I like John Connolly far better than James Patterson and Dan Brown combined. I think he's much more in control of character development and the English language.
I've only read two of his books: Every Dead Thing and The Book of Lost Things. In my opinion, TBoLT is far superior, but I didn't mind Every Dead Thing. There's a fair amount of gore and such, but it didn't really upset me. I don't really get upset about that stuff, though.
I found EDT to be extremely slow in places. It took me about twice as long to read this book compared to how I do with others of equal length. It's not that it was boring; it was just slow-paced. But there were also times I felt like he had stuck too much into the story. Although, you do get your money's worth in that regard. I also had a problem with the epilogue. I felt it was very similar to Crime and Punishment's epilogue. It was rushed and out of style from the rest of the book.

I know it sounds like I hated the book, but I really didn't! I thought it was well-written, and I definitely don't regret reading it. I think it's just that I had such high expectations after reading TBoLT.
TBoLT probably doesn't cater to as wide of an audience as a murder mystery like EDT, so I believe that really is an opinion not everyone is going to hold.


----------



## Chris W

We had a power outage a couple of days ago, so I broke down and downloaded Michael Connelly's newest title. I was on the waiting list at the library, but I had a Kindle, an LED light, and a need to read, so Kindle Store to the rescue!

I do love the Harry Bosch series, so I finished it in a few hours. I do love my DX!


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Meemo, what did you think of "A Quick Bite"--it's the first one in chronological order of the series, as near as I can tell.
> 
> Betsy


I liked it - not as much as my daughter did, but I liked it - yet another take on vampire "lore". I'll read at least one more, see how it progresses. She said they don't necessarily have to be read in order. This one was listed first on fantasticfiction even though the publish date wasn't first.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Juuuust finished reading Jim Chambers "Recollections." (He's an author here at the boards.) I really enjoyed it. I did a review over at Smashwords, but in short, this is a great nostalgic read (well for those of us that remember some of the things he talks about. For others, it would more likely be insightful about just how much things have changed.)



Next up...I have an ARC (Advanced Reader Copy) for a book that I have been WAITING for for a year (Unleashed by John Levitt). I cannot wait. *rubs hands together and tries not to drool*


----------



## Ottie

I finished the book The Keeper and now I am reading this


----------



## KindleGirl

I just finished "Cherry Bomb" by JA Konrath 









and started "The Christmas Bus"


----------



## akagriff

I'm reading A Clash of Kings by George RR Martin. It's the 2nd book in the Song of Ice and Fire series. 


















The download is for both the first and second book.

It's not a genre that I usually read but I'm reading with my son, who is currently on book 3 A Storm of Swords.

Well, I tried to add a link but it didn't work for me. Hopefully you can find the book at Amazon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I added the image link, akagriff.  It looks to me like the problem with your link was that you had the page link in both the text and image fields of LinkMaker.  It's a good deal, I need to read this eventually--I bought the set back in May!

Betsy


----------



## joanne29

I finished Patrick Swayze's The Time of My Life, and adored it.



DTB LINK

Now i ma reading 55 Proof by J A Konrath

http://www.amazon.com/55-Proof-Daniels-Thriller-Stories/dp/B00264H2VI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255832155&sr=8-1

It is good so far, and I do love J. A. Konrath.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is on my wish list, I'm waiting for it to come down in price some day...here's the Kindle link!










Betsy


----------



## 911jason

My wife (non-Kindler) has Patrick Swayze's book in her TBR list...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just picked up Saving Fish From Drowning by Amy Tan and Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell: A Novel by Susanna Clarke from the local library for a dollar for eac book. The thing is they are just as thick as my textbooks (which I had with me)


----------



## DYB

I tried reading "Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell" when it first came out and just couldn't sludge through it. It was tedious!

I'm taking a break in the middle of The Count of Monte Cristo







to read Death of a Cozy Writer: A St. Just Mystery







by G.M. Malliet. It's a fabulous book! I'm half-way done. So far the mystery is great and the writing is hilarious! I should be done with it tomorrow and will then resume "Monte Cristo."


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading Nightcrawlers by Bill Pronzini. It's a great book and just one in a series of Pronzini's "nameless" P.I. I'm loving his style. Really well done.

Debra


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

I really enjoyed this 4th book in the series. The books keep getting better and better.

I'm now reading:


----------



## joanne29

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is on my wish list, I'm waiting for it to come down in price some day...here's the Kindle link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


It was wonderful!


----------



## DYB

I just finished Death of a Cozy Writer: A St. Just Mystery







by G.M. Malliet. It is superb! A first-rate drawing room murder mystery. Malliet's prose is biting and hilarious. The denouement is surprising, even if lacking an emotional punch. Highly recommended!


----------



## chilady1

Just started and thoroughly enjoying this book!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds intriguing and the price ($2.99) is right!  I'm also intrigued that one of the blurbs is by a psychic.  

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos




----------



## 911jason

jpmorgan49 said:


> I'm now reading:


Ouch, $13.18! No thanks, I'll wait for this one to come down...


----------



## 911jason

Just finished:



Next up:


----------



## Neekeebee

911jason said:


> Just finished:


I'm a few books behind you, 911Jason:










N


----------



## 911jason

Did you just start the series? 

If you like Flynn, you might consider picking up my current read as well. Brad Thor's series has a similar main character, Scot Horvath (yes, it's spelled that way). The Lions of Lucerne is the first in the series. I had started reading his a couple years ago mid-series, so now I'm going back to the beginning to read the ones I missed.


----------



## Neekeebee

*911Jason:* 
Yes, I just started the series less than a year ago, and have been reading them off and on. I usually don't read this genre, but I'm enjoying the series quite a bit. I think my favorite so far is _Separation of Power_. How are the later ones?

N


----------



## 911jason

Unfortunately, I have a notoriously bad memory for things like that. I can never remember details of books I've read or movies I've seen... all I can tell you is he remains one of my top 3 favorite authors, so they must have been pretty good! =)

An up & coming author who also writes similar style books, is Alex Berenson. He's written three books so far, and they've all been excellent! He's also a writer for the New York Times.


----------



## mistyd107

just finished








about to start: http:


----------



## talleylynn

I'm currently reading, and really enjoying, Comfort Food by Kate Jacobs. If you enjoy watching FoodTV, you will enjoy this book about a TV chef.


----------



## ear

DYB said:


> I tried reading "Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell" when it first came out and just couldn't sludge through it. It was tedious!


Really? I read that when it came out and loved it. Hoping for a sequel.


----------



## melissaj323

Reading


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Quilts? Betsy, do you know this book?


Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Quilts? Betsy, do you know this book?
> 
> 
> Ed Patterson


Oh, yes. Ms. Chiaverini has a series of 10 or 12 books with quilting as a central motif, all involving the same main character. I've read some of them, and will eventually get them for the Kindle. They stand up quite well even if you're not a quilter.

Betsy


----------



## melissaj323

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, yes. Ms. Chiaverini has a series of 10 or 12 books with quilting as a central motif, all involving the same main character. I've read some of them, and will eventually get them for the Kindle. They stand up quite well even if you're not a quilter.
> 
> Betsy


Just started reading these books, and already I am googling to see how to begin quilting or some other kind of craft project! If the weather wasn't so awful, I'd consider going to Michael's or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I'm reading "Mockingbird: Memoir of Harper Lee. I am enjoying it very much. I grew up a little over 60 miles NW of Monroeville, AL which was Ms. Lee's hometown and where she resides today.


----------



## 911jason

I think this is the right link Linda (portrait, rather than memoir though):


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

911jason said:


> I think this is the right link Linda (portrait, rather than memoir though):


Thanks 911 Jason, that's the one! Great book so far but filled with typo's.


----------



## joanne29

I finally finished 55 Proof, a collection of 55 short stories by J.A. Konrath, and liked it. I did not love all the stories but recommend it to another fan of his.

Now I am reading



DTB link! 

This is one of my favorite authors, who also wrote the Sojourner series.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading Needful Things. I picked it up at the library yesterday.


----------



## Leslie

Just finished:











and now I am starting:


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I just finished this:


Unfortunately not on Kindle yet. I saw the play in London - it was fantastic! Life size puppets of the horses! The book was written for YA and is suitable for them, but I enjoy YA myself, and a good horse story.


----------



## 911jason

Just finished (and thoroughly enjoyed!):



Now reading:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This price on finally dropped to under $10, so I bought it and am reading it now:











Mike


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading Little Dorrit by Charles Dickens. I've been watching the BBC series on DVD and decided to pick up the free ebook from manybooks.net.


----------



## LisaW.

Almost finished... while there's not as much action as the first two novels in the series (Grimspace and Wanderlust), these books are always amazing.


----------



## RangerXenos

I actually downloaded it for free, the link is somewhere in the Freebies section of the Book Bazaar for this month.


----------



## 911jason

911jason said:


> Now reading:


I'm somewhat annoyed about this purchase. In fact, I think I may try to get a refund even though I purchased it a month ago. The publication date on the Amazon page is May 16, 2004... but now that I have started it, I see that it was written in 1976! I'm not enjoying this at all, and I normally wouldn't buy a book written back then. I feel like the Amazon page is misleading...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

911jason said:


> I'm somewhat annoyed about this purchase. In fact, I think I may try to get a refund even though I purchased it a month ago. The publication date on the Amazon page is May 16, 2004... but now that I have started it, I see that it was written in 1976! I'm not enjoying this at all, and I normally wouldn't buy a book written back then. I feel like the Amazon page is misleading...


Publication dates given on Amazon for Kindle books seem to be the date they were converted to electronic format by the publisher and have nothing to do with the original publication date. I've gotten into the habit of keeping the Fantastic Fiction web page open in a tab so I can check on actual publication dates.

Just curious, what's wrong with books written in that time period?

Mike


----------



## 911jason

I just have never enjoyed movies or books from that era, I don't know if it's just something in my head when I read that causes me to think of avocado colored appliances and gold wallpaper, bellbottoms and pimp hats with feathers, Gemco oil lamps with naked ladies in the middle, hmmm... not sure I can put my finger on any one thing actually... 

















































'nuff said?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jason, you're scaring me.  

But I agree with you about the publication date being misleading.  I wish they would put the original copyright date...they could put it in addition to the pub date.  Off to suggest that to Amazon in their feedback...

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

AHHH! I remember the 1970's. I ws a young buck in my thirties then. Half a lifetime ago. All hail Sonny Bono.

Ed Patterson


----------



## mlewis78

I was in my 20s then.  I didn't have an avocado-colored refrigerator nor did my parents.  The men in those clothes weren't stylish then either (colors), and unfortunately the cut of the pants did come back and are still here.

I look at the publication date in the DTB page, but I understand being annoyed.

Sounds to me as if Jeffrey Archer's writing doesn't stand the test of time.  I haven't read him, but perhaps he uses too many cultural references?  Is that what's annoying you about the book, Jason.


----------



## 911jason

I can't really put my finger on it Marti, my reading tastes are truly fickle and defy explanation. I want so badly to be a literary snob and spend hours discussing my many re-readings of Tolstoy and Shakespeare, and heaven forbid, Jane Austen... but I have never made it thru a single classic, despite my best intentions. I purchased this book having loved Jeffrey Archer's latest (I think) Prisoner of Birth, which I told several friends was one of the best books I had read in years. This one just isn't catching my interest, I'm really not sure why. I can honestly say though, that I would not have made this my 2nd Jeffrey Archer purchase had I known the true publishing date. I'll know better next time regardless if Amazon gives me a refund or not.


----------



## Chris W

I bought this title both because it is included in the pre-orders of the Nook, and also because the price recently dropped under $7. I think it's an appropriate title because I think with the Nook, e-readers are at the Tipping Point of adoption. Which is good for all e-book consumers, Kindle et al.


----------



## 911jason

Giving up on:



Moving on to:


----------



## scott_audio

i'm reading _Down River_ by John Hart and _Plains of Passage_ by Jean Auel


----------



## 911jason

Here are the links for those books... 1st one is a Kindle link, the other's not available for Kindle yet, so it's a link to the paperback.


----------



## scott_audio

Just finished _The Road_ by Cormac Mccarthy


----------



## scott_audio

how do you combine the image and link so it looks nice?


----------



## 911jason

I go to the books page on Amazon and copy the URL from the address bar, paste that as shown below in the URL= tag and then right click on the book cover image and in IE choose Properties and triple-click the URL or in Firefox choose Copy Image Location, then post that in between the IMG tags.



Code:


[url=http://www.amazon.com/whatever][IMG]http://www.amazon.com/imageURL[/IMG][/url]

You can also use the *KindleBoards Link-Maker*, but I've never used it since this isn't very difficult and I don't think Amazon gives KB any commission for Kindle book sales anyway.


----------



## scott_audio

ahh ok, i was getting the tags mixed up   thanks


----------



## 1131

Just started 

This is the link to the hardcover, I couldn't find the K version with link-maker


----------



## 911jason

Here's the Kindle link:


----------



## 911jason

Wow, just noticed this thread has now surpassed 100,000 views!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I just finished Baby Catcher and am now reading Night Birds, both are great books.

















_--added image links. Betsy_


----------



## Rasputina

I just finished Sacred Hearts by Sarah Dunant and now I'm reading Innocent Traitor by Alison Weir.


----------



## talleylynn

I'm reading *Hidden Empire: The Saga of Seven Suns Book 1 * and really enjoying it. I didn't expect much when I bought it for a dollar several months ago, but it's a good story and has a rich alien world. It's $6.39 now, but is still worth that price.

http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Empire-Saga-Seven-Suns/dp/B000FA5SSO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256590384&sr=1-1

*edited 10/29/09* - I finished reading this book and was really disappointed. The story was very enjoyable and had vivid characters that I cared about. But, in the end, the author lead all the main characters into some kind of crisis and then just ended the book without resolving any of them. After investing in the kindle equivalent of 672 pages, I expected some kind of payoff. Instead I got a giant cliffhanger and the first chapter of the second book in the series. There are 7 books in the series.


----------



## VictoriaP

It's starting a book like this that makes me love reading. God, how I love an author who knows how to write a first chapter that sucks you in with the first paragraph!

YA fantasy genre, $3.60, found in our own bargain thread!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

This was another excellent thriller in the true Lincoln Child tradition.

I just started:


----------



## 911jason

jpmorgan49 said:


> I just finished:
> 
> This was another excellent thriller in the true Lincoln Child tradition.


I totally want to buy this... but not for $13!! =(


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Be patient, it will come down in price!

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## Rasputina

Scheherazade said:


>


oo added to my wishlist, thanks.


----------



## meljackson

911jason said:


> I totally want to buy this... but not for $13!! =(


It's been over 9.99 for awhile because I waited a long time then I got lucky and was able to get it from my local library's Overdrive ebook section.

Melissa


----------



## chilady1

A friend of mine recommended this book, said it was very funny! Just starting.


----------



## Ottie

I finished A Little Princess so now I am reading this in bundle form


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

911jason said:


> Here's the Kindle link:


Blast! I wish I'd seen this (and heard of the book) earlier! Great birthday gift for someone I know whose birthday just passed.

There's always Christmas...


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:










about to start:


----------



## 911jason

meljackson said:


> It's been over 9.99 for awhile because I waited a long time then I got lucky and was able to get it from my local library's Overdrive ebook section.
> 
> Melissa


Yeah, I'm guessing it won't go down until the Mass Market Paperback is released... =(


----------



## Chloista

During my lunch hour at work today, I started reading "Soul Identity" -- wow!  I didn't want to go back to work.

This book grabs you from the first paragraph.  Granted, I've only read 7% of the book thus far, but what a great 7%.  And I love the fact that much of it takes place in Maryland, where I grew up.


----------



## Scheherazade

Rasputina said:


> oo added to my wishlist, thanks.


It's really interesting and she can be kind of snarky at times so it's fun ><


----------



## NogDog

Recently finished _Dead Reign_, the 3rd I've read in this series and found as enjoyable as the others:










I'm currently in the middle of re-reading _Pyramids_ (in paperback) and _With the Lightnings_ (downloaded from the Baen Free Library.










Probably next up will be this 99-cent classic sci-fi:


----------



## 911jason

I'm in a reading slump right now...

Giving up on:



Moving on to:


----------



## pidgeon92

911jason said:


> I'm in a reading slump right now...
> 
> Moving on to:


I started reading this last night, so far it is very, very good. I really like the writing style.


----------



## NogDog

pidgeon92 said:


> [Regarding _The Walk_] I started reading this last night, so far it is very, very good. I really like the writing style.


I started reading it, and liked it, too; but for some reason I got distracted by other things and am still at around 50-60% through it. I guess it didn't _really_ grab me--maybe because I found it hard to really relate to the main character?--but I'll definitely finish it one of these days, the writing _is_ quite good, IMO.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

scott_audio said:


> Just finished _The Road_ by Cormac Mccarthy


Scott_audio, I loved that book! Bought copies for a couple of people, I liked it so much... Movie coming out soon!


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading Raising Jake which I like a lot more than I thought I would. If I'm not mistaken this was a freebie or a very good bargain. This isn't one I would have purchased so I'm glad it was free or cheap. 

I've been wanting to read The Walk so I may start that one next. 

Melissa


----------



## scott_audio

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Scott_audio, I loved that book! Bought copies for a couple of people, I liked it so much... Movie coming out soon!


Awesome - I await the movie. It was an incredible book. His style of writing this, mostly simple declaritives, was, at first, annoying, but it sets the tone for the whole story - this is probably the best book I've read, in this genre, in a few years. I felt like I was right there with them the entire journey and even had an unexpected tear in my eye a few times.


----------



## scott_audio

I enjoyed Down River by John Hart and just started The Last Child


----------



## Leslie

meljackson said:


> I'm reading Raising Jake which I like a lot more than I thought I would. If I'm not mistaken this was a freebie or a very good bargain. This isn't one I would have purchased so I'm glad it was free or cheap.
> 
> I've been wanting to read The Walk so I may start that one next.
> 
> Melissa


I really enjoyed Raising Jake. Yes, it was free for awhile. But even now, I'd pay $9.60 for it. I liked it that much.


----------



## 911jason

911jason said:


> 911jason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now reading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat annoyed about this purchase. In fact, I think I may try to get a refund even though I purchased it a month ago. The publication date on the Amazon page is May 16, 2004... but now that I have started it, I see that it was written in 1976! I'm not enjoying this at all, and I normally wouldn't buy a book written back then. I feel like the Amazon page is misleading...
Click to expand...

Amazon refunded this purchase this morning. =)


----------



## meljackson

Leslie said:


> I really enjoyed Raising Jake. Yes, it was free for awhile. But even now, I'd pay $9.60 for it. I liked it that much.


I would have paid full price after I read it too. But I don't think I ever would have bought it at full price if you know what I mean. I just went to see if he had other books out but none for kindle anyway. I was going to buy everything he wrote.

Melissa


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I am still stuck in the Wheel of Time. I had hoped to finish before The Gathering Storm came out on Tuesday but since it is not available on Kindle, I slowed down. I plan to finish this up today or tomorrow



and then it will be on to



After that...not sure....I will have to look though my list on Calibre to see what strikes my fancy. I am thinking the newest in the Marked series and I just got A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, I have not read that in many years.

So many wonderful books to read, so little time!


----------



## prairiesky

I am currently reading The Crowning Glory of Calla Lily Ponder by Rebecca Wells. She also wrote Ya Ya Sisterhood. I am enjoying it.


----------



## 911jason

meljackson said:


> I would have paid full price after I read it too. But I don't think I ever would have bought it at full price if you know what I mean. I just went to see if he had other books out but none for kindle anyway. I was going to buy everything he wrote.
> 
> Melissa


How odd that they would choose an author with no other books to use in a free promotion. I always assumed they put up free books in the hopes that readers would be impressed and buy more from that author.


----------



## joanne29

scott_audio said:


> i'm reading _Down River_ by John Hart and _Plains of Passage_ by Jean Auel


Hail to a fellow Auel fan. I have read her books several times, and Clan of the Cave bear is still my favorite book of all time.


----------



## scott_audio

joanne29 said:


> Hail to a fellow Auel fan. I have read her books several times, and Clan of the Cave bear is still my favorite book of all time.


Greetings! they are awesome, among my favorites


----------



## scott_audio

I love Hart's writing, but I can't seem to convince myself to like The Last child - too creepy, so I'm moving on to what will, hopefully, be my last paper book for a long while as I'm winning my DX next week, on or about the 4th.

Just starting

Kellerman's _Evidence_


----------



## Neekeebee

911jason said:


> How odd that they would choose an author with no other books to use in a free promotion. I always assumed they put up free books in the hopes that readers would be impressed and buy more from that author.


Yes, I also immediately turned on WhisperNet to check for more books by the author after finishing _Raising Jake_, and was disappointed and surprised that there weren't more. He's on my authors to watch list, though!

N


----------



## melissaj323

joanne29 said:


> Hail to a fellow Auel fan. I have read her books several times, and Clan of the Cave bear is still my favorite book of all time.


I wish I could read Clan of the Cave Bear on my kindle. Its one of my aunt's favorite books. Guess I will have to break down and by the DTB.


----------



## RangerXenos

Gave up on this one, rare for me, but it was WAY too bizzare for my tastes: (Glad I didn't pay for it!)











Just started this one in hardcover -- had to get it from the library, I'm really aggravated that it's not on Kindle yet. The publisher is hurting itself, I would have bought the book had it been available on Kindle. So far it's just as wonderful as the first book.


----------



## Batgirl

melissaj323 said:


> I wish I could read Clan of the Cave Bear on my kindle. Its one of my aunt's favorite books. Guess I will have to break down and by the DTB.


Same here. I love that book.


----------



## chilady1

Just finished and it was SOOOOOOO Good! Excellent thriller in the vein of Lisa Jackson...









*NEXT ON THE DOCKET*...


----------



## meljackson

Chilady, are those in a series? They look good!

Melissa


----------



## drenee

I'm reading the third book in the 4 book bundle Virgin River series. Pretty good. 2nd book was 19 chapters. The third one is 16 chapters. So they're pretty quick reads.

I'm also reading a library book by Garrison Keiller. Lake Wobegon, The Summer of 1956 I believe is the name. 
I'm about a third into the book. It's interesting, different.

I'm listening to Emma on my iPod. I'm loving it. 
deb


----------



## chilady1

meljackson said:


> Chilady, are those in a series? They look good!
> Melissa


Not so much a series but with the first one, All The Pretty Girls, we are introduced to a female homicide detective named Taylor Jackson. It's sorta like the James Patterson character Alex Cross. J.T. Ellison starts us off getting to know Taylor in the first book and then the subsequent books are her cases. So not really a continuation of a story, but definitely a continuation of a strong character. The books are well written, fast paced and good development of the story line. I am really enjoying the character Taylor and the stories overall. Just started 14 and so far, just as good as All the Pretty Girls. I can't remember where I picked the first book up but knowing how much I am on here, probably from someone on KB. Hope you check them out Mel!

*Here is the order:*

1. All the Pretty Girls ($3.60)
2. 14 ($5.04)
3. Judas Kiss ($5.04)
4. The Cold Room (To be released in 2010, can be pre-ordered now for $7.99)


----------



## imon32red

ravenclawprefect said:


> I am still stuck in the Wheel of Time. I had hoped to finish before The Gathering Storm came out on Tuesday but since it is not available on Kindle, I slowed down. I plan to finish this up today or tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> and then it will be on to
> 
> 
> 
> After that...not sure....I will have to look though my list on Calibre to see what strikes my fancy. I am thinking the newest in the Marked series and I just got A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, I have not read that in many years.
> 
> So many wonderful books to read, so little time!


My Dad, three of my four brothers, and one sister in-law have read the series. Actually a couple of my brothers reread it just before the each new book in the series comes out. I know that doesn't mean much to most people. Those that own the books and have them sitting on a bookshelf together know that this is no small feat. One of these days I might read it myself.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

imon32red said:


> Those that own the books and have them sitting on a bookshelf together know that this is no small feat. One of these days I might read it myself.


Yeah, I started re-reading the series at the end of August. I am not a slow reader usually and can manage between everything else to read a fair bit daily. Even so, I still have one more to go to finish the series up to the new one.

Normally, I can read a book of the size of one of these in a day or so (with little interruption) a la the last Harry Potter books. Now, with more kidlets mobile and demanding of my time...takes a bit longer.


----------



## patrisha w.

I started reading the Robert Jordan series when they first came out. I think the first three were available and a friend lent them to me. I enjoyed them a lot but by the time the next one came out, I had forgotten who all these people were...

Now I intend to buy and read them all on my Kindle. Viva the Kindle!

Patrisha


----------



## joanne29

I just finished New Life Incorporated by Maria Rachel Hooley, author of the Sojourner series and loved it. It is sci-fi, but with a romantic twist.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029ZARNE

Now I am reading another one of hers called the River.


----------



## bkworm8it

Just started and really enjoying this series in between my studies!



(didn't give me an option to choose a kindle version) 
Really enjoying this book in between my studies, Anna/Darcy is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## judybird

I'm reading THE HELP by Kathryn Stockett, my first on kindle, loving it


----------



## Tabby

Sookie Stackhouse 8-copy Boxed Set by Charlaine Harris



















I'm just getting started with this series. I borrowed my son's True Blood Season 1 DVDs, but I haven't watched them yet. I can read then watch, but for some reason I can't stand to watch then read.


----------



## 911jason

I'm *still* in a reading slump right now...

Giving up on:



*The Walk* was a step in the right direction (pun intended ) to get me out of my reading funk. In the beginning, I really liked it, mainly because it takes place in neighborhoods I'm very familiar with. After awhile though, that aspect wore off and the relentless description of every building and overpass wore on me. It is probably just me though.

Moving back into more familiar territory (for me, at least) with:


----------



## LisaB12303

judybird said:


> I'm reading THE HELP by Kathryn Stockett, my first on kindle, loving it


Read this a few weeks ago and really liked it!


----------



## mistyd107

just finished:










will start:


----------



## mlewis78

I'm still reading Dickens's *Little Dorrit* and am also reading



Pretty good if you don't mind all the "f*!*ing" usage. It's not overdone as in some books.


----------



## LauraB

mlewis78 said:


> I'm still reading Dickens's *Little Dorrit* and am also reading
> 
> Pretty good if you don't mind all the "f*!*ing" usage. It's not overdone as in some books.


OH my,   , I'm on a Mac, and for some reason it is loading slow and I saw the Dickens and the quote below but the picture, didn't read one group of words well enough! I thought you'd found a different version of Dickens then the one I read  . I must read the posts slower and I'd have caught the "and am also reading"  .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

mlewis78 said:


> I'm still reading Dickens's *Little Dorrit* and am also reading
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good if you don't mind all the "f*!*ing" usage. It's not overdone as in some books.


How do you like Julia and Julia ?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm.  I don't remember Julia Child using that language on her show?  

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well she should have spiced up the show with some cayenne pepper. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## scott_audio

Finished Kellerman's _Evidence_ and The Plains of Passage by Jean Auel.

Now re-listening to...

...which is not available on Kindle, hmm

I'm out of books until I get my Kindle! Five days from Kindle Watch.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just finished reading Nighcrawlers by Bill Pronzini and was surprised to find so many disappointed readers on the amazon.com reviews. I gather a lot of people don't think this was his best Nameless book, but it was my first and I really enjoyed it.

After sitting on my TBR pile for a number of years, I finally picked up Gone Baby Gone by Dennis Lehane and so far it's amazing. I'm at about page 100 and love his writing. It took me a while to read this book because I couldn't cope with the subject matter of missing children while my children were still young.

Debra


----------



## patinagle

Currently reading THE GRAVEYARD BOOK by Neil Gaiman and enjoying it.  His style is both creepy and charming.


----------



## mlewis78

Anne said:


> How do you like Julia and Julia ?


I like it. Doesn't compare with Julia Child's "My Life in France" though. I expected it to be more about cooking than it is. It seems to be a memoir with a lot of personal info about family and friends. She also has some italicized entries that appear to be from Paul Child's writing. I haven't checked to see what he has published. I'm about 30% into it.


----------



## Neekeebee

drenee said:


> I'm reading the third book in the 4 book bundle Virgin River series. Pretty good. 2nd book was 19 chapters. The third one is 16 chapters. So they're pretty quick reads.
> 
> deb


I picked up the Bundle based on your recommendation. Am midway through Book 1 and enjoying it. It reminds me a lot of Lisa Dale's _Simple Wishes_, which was a bargain book a couple months ago. (Just checked; it still is, at $1.99.) Thanks!

N


----------



## melissaj323

I'm reading







. So far I love it, and hate having to put it down!


----------



## drenee

I'm also reading _Whispering Rock_ by Robyn Carr.

I was wondering if anyone has read Ahab's Wife. 
It has some good reviews on Amazon, but someone
told me today they did not like it. 
deb


----------



## cagnes

Just finished The Host & loved it! I sure hope she decides to make it a series!










Currently reading...


----------



## sjc

Can't get into it like I did her others...but I'll give it a bit longer, I only just started it.
(Maybe because it is about 14 year old kids; which makes me feel like should be a kid's book) 
*It got great reviews...*

Viola in Reel Life
by: Adriana Trigiani


----------



## meljackson

cagnes, thank you! I read On a Highland Shore a long time ago and have been looking for it forever. I couldn't remember the title or author and only bits and pieces of the plot but that's it! Thanks for helping me.

Melissa


----------



## cagnes

meljackson said:


> cagnes, thank you! I read On a Highland Shore a long time ago and have been looking for it forever. I couldn't remember the title or author and only bits and pieces of the plot but that's it! Thanks for helping me.
> 
> Melissa


You're welcome Melissa! I really like it! I'm just about finished reading & will be starting the sequel.


----------



## meljackson

Oh thank you again! I didn't even know there was a sequel. I'm heading out to a coinstar so I can come back and buy them both.

Melissa


----------



## Anne

cagnes said:


> You're welcome Melissa! I really like it! I'm just about finished reading & will be starting the sequel.


Is Rivals for the Crown the sequel to On a Highland shore?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just finished










This was very good. One of the things I liked was that he is very honest about how much he bonded with some of the gang members during the 2+ years of his undercover work. (He never mentioned the nickname I read on the Internet, though, "Billy the slow brain." LOL!)

Normally I would read a book by one of our KB authors now, but I'm going to read my other undercover biker book, No Angel










THEN a KB author book...

Betsy


----------



## cagnes

Anne said:


> Is Rivals for the Crown the sequel to On a Highland shore?


I just checked Kathleen Givens website to make sure & it is a sequel. It doesn't carry on where the 1st left off, but continues the saga of the MacGannons by moving to the next generation. I hadn't read the details & now I'm so disappointed, I thought it would pick up where On a Highland Shore ended! I'm sure I'll enjoy it, but I want to know what happens next!

This is a quote from Kathleen Givens about On A Highland Shore,


> "This is Margaret's story, and I had originally intended to write her sister Nell and brother Davey's stories immediately after finishing ON A HIGHLAND SHORE. I was persuaded to move the timeline along to the next generation, and have regretted it ever since. I will tell their story one day - stay tuned!"


I sure hopes she gets busy & writes that book! 

*edit* Just started Rivals for the Crown & it does follow the storyline of On a Highland Shore... about 30 years later.


----------



## Anne

cagnes said:


> I just checked Kathleen Givens website to make sure & it is a sequel. It doesn't carry on where the 1st left off, but continues the saga of the MacGannons by moving to the next generation. I hadn't read the details & now I'm so disappointed, I thought it would pick up where On a Highland Shore ended! I'm sure I'll enjoy it, but I want to know what happens next!
> 
> This is a quote from Kathleen Givens about On A Highland Shore, I sure hopes she gets busy & writes that book!


Thanks I want to read On a Highland shore.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'm reading this and really enjoying it.



My Dad said he read it in high school and always remembered it. I bought the DTB version because of all the references in the back - I didn't think that would work out very well on Kindle.


----------



## Ottie

I finished Virgin River and now I am reading this one


----------



## askenase13

Silas Marner  I remember hating that book in High School.  Sorry, I can't see myself giving it another try, thoug I am reading Herman Melville these days.


----------



## marianneg

cagnes said:


> Just finished The Host & loved it! I sure hope she decides to make it a series!


I really like _The Host_ as well, but I'm hoping that she leaves it as a standalone. I was very disappointed with the way Twilight ended.


----------



## cagnes

marianner said:


> I really like _The Host_ as well, but I'm hoping that she leaves it as a standalone. I was very disappointed with the way Twilight ended.


My problem is that I'm always sad when I finish a good book, I don't want it to end, I want more! I did like the Twilight series & hope she continues the saga with Jacob & Renesme.


----------



## KindleGirl

I am just finishing up:










and thinking of starting this one as it looks light and funny! 








$1.19


----------



## VictoriaP

cagnes said:


> My problem is that I'm always sad when I finish a good book, I don't want it to end, I want more! I did like the Twilight series & hope she continues the saga with Jacob & Renesme.


I understand that feeling--I get that way myself--but it seems sometimes like characters lose something as a series progresses. Some authors are good at letting their characters grow & evolve; others get caught in a loop that seems never-ending. Eventually, I start to feel like the author is no longer detailing the lives of these folks, they're just regurgitating anything at all to keep the money rolling in.


Spoiler



**cough** Janet Evanovich **cough**



In that regard, there's a lot to be said for a standalone book, or a very short series. A lot of the best books I've read have been kept to a series of 2 or 3 only, or are part of a series where you only stay with a certain set of characters for a book or two before you move on to the next set.

Of course, having said that, I'm about to start a reread of a favorite series that isn't all that short:









(Classed as romance, but really should be classed as fantasy series instead. Book 1 of 5, and FINALLY all five are Kindleized. Each book focuses on a different character but within the same time line.)

Worse yet, my next plan is to reread all of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files. What are we up to with those, 11 books now? LOL

And this was recommended to me by another Dresden lover, so I've sampled it & will check that out today or tomorrow:


----------



## melissaj323




----------



## crebel

melissaj323 said:


>


Let us know if it works!


----------



## 911jason

Just picked up:



Love the easy navigation! You can go directly to any verse within seconds...


----------



## Chris W

I picked this up a couple weeks ago when I noticed the price had dropped to $6.91. Unfortunately, the Kindle Price is back up to $9.99, but I'm really enjoying the book, and can't wait to pick up more of his titles.


----------



## joanne29

I just finished the River by Maria Rachel Hooley, and loved it as I have loved every thing of hers so far.

http://www.amazon.com/The-River/dp/B002T44HR2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257305050&sr=1-1

I am reading another one of hers called The Mach Band Region, and so far so good.



DTB link sorry!


----------



## saivenkat

I'm reading Forever Odd by Dean Koontz, almost done........
DigBands


----------



## drenee

hardback, and  on my K.

deb


----------



## patinagle

Chris W said:


> I picked this up a couple weeks ago when I noticed the price had dropped to $6.91. Unfortunately, the Kindle Price is back up to $9.99, but I'm really enjoying the book, and can't wait to pick up more of his titles.


Great book!


----------



## crebel

I just finished The Second Virgin Birth, Tommy Taylor (kindle) and added it to my November book count. This was a fascinating read and only .99!

There are some formatting/proofreading problems, there were probably a hundred locations of blank pages between chapters to page through and that was somewhat annoying. There were also quite a few correctly spelled but wrong words used (Satan not Satin, etc.) that made me think a spell check was run, but it was not proofread very well.

I think I found the book from someone's recommendation in the "Books That Make You Go Ah" thread and I am glad I did. It was more than worth .99 if you like church conspiracy vs. faith vs. science adventure/intrigue. The ending begs a sequel.


----------



## Rasputina

The Longest Trip Home by John Grogan

I'm only about 1/4 of the way into it. I liked it at first but now I really don't like who he is becoming and have found I like his parents much more than him. Although he is the perfect example of what went wrong with that generation. I hope I end up liking him more as it goes on.


edited to add on Nov 6th. 

I'm now 3/4 through it and my observation still stands. Boy I really dislike him and his wife in this book. I was hoping my feelings for him would improve but nope I dislike him even more than I did earlier. Wow. I'm going to finish it just because I like his parents so much and want to find out what happened to them.


----------



## NogDog

Rasputina said:


> The Longest Trip Home by John Grogan
> ...he is the perfect example of what went wrong with that generation....


Yikes, what a generalization. Should I be insulted, or am I also an example? (He's less than a year younger than I am.)


----------



## Rasputina

Have you read the book?


He is the same age as my husband, and he isn't that much older than me. So I'm not completely outside the sphere of that generation myself.


----------



## NogDog

Rasputina said:


> Have you read the book?
> 
> He is the same age as my husband, and he isn't that much older than me. So I'm not completely outside the sphere of that generation myself.


No, I've not read the book (nor have any great desire to do so); I was just wondering "what went wrong with that generation" (other than in part being responsible for Disco).


----------



## Rasputina

Well I probably shouldn't have said anything then, especially not in this thread. It would require delving into religion among other things. I'm not sure I'm even up to trying to explain it in another thread. It's been a really long week.


----------



## NogDog

Rasputina said:


> Well I probably shouldn't have said anything then, especially not in this thread. It would require delving into religion among other things. I'm not sure I'm even up to trying to explain it in another thread. It's been a really long week.


Yep, if it involves anything to do with religion and/or politics and which might be at all controversial -- which is probably redundant -- it would definitely be a good idea for both of us to let this one go. (I wasn't really trying to be contentious, just mostly curious (and perhaps a bit defensive?).


----------



## Dave Dykema

Just wondering what age you're talking about with that book...

Back on topic, reading "Breaking Dawn," the final Twilight book.


----------



## NogDog

Dave Dykema said:


> Just wondering what age you're talking about with that book...
> 
> Back on topic, reading "Breaking Dawn," the final Twilight book.


Grogan was born in 1957 (meaning like me, he was a couple years or so too young to have had to worry about being drafted and sent to Vietnam, but would have been old enough to have been impacted by it as well as Watergate, the Civil Rights movement, and the British rock invasion  ).


----------



## Rasputina

NogDog said:


> Yep, if it involves anything to do with religion and/or politics and which might be at all controversial -- which is probably redundant -- it would definitely be a good idea for both of us to let this one go. (I wasn't really trying to be contentious, just mostly curious (and perhaps a bit defensive?).


I'm not feeling defensive. I just made an off the cuff post without really thinking about it. It's been a long week. My husband is in the hospital and I was reading the book as a way to distract myself ect. I just don't have the energy or inclination to get into a full discussion on it right now. Which is why I said I probably shouldn't have posted it.

oh wait, maybe you meant you were feeling defensive? see I probably shouldn't even post until I get a full nights sleep again and things get back to normal. Sorry.


----------



## RangerXenos

VictoriaP said:


> I understand that feeling--I get that way myself--but it seems sometimes like characters lose something as a series progresses. Some authors are good at letting their characters grow & evolve; others get caught in a loop that seems never-ending. Eventually, I start to feel like the author is no longer detailing the lives of these folks, they're just regurgitating anything at all to keep the money rolling in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> **cough** Janet Evanovich **cough**
> 
> 
> 
> In that regard, there's a lot to be said for a standalone book, or a very short series. A lot of the best books I've read have been kept to a series of 2 or 3 only, or are part of a series where you only stay with a certain set of characters for a book or two before you move on to the next set.
> 
> Of course, having said that, I'm about to start a reread of a favorite series that isn't all that short:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Classed as romance, but really should be classed as fantasy series instead. Book 1 of 5, and FINALLY all five are Kindleized. Each book focuses on a different character but within the same time line.)
> 
> Worse yet, my next plan is to reread all of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files. What are we up to with those, 11 books now? LOL
> 
> And this was recommended to me by another Dresden lover, so I've sampled it & will check that out today or tomorrow:


We're big Dresden Files fans, and also really like The Weather Warden series. If you like them, you might also like The Retreivers series by Laura Ann Gilman.


----------



## NogDog

Rasputina said:


> I'm not feeling defensive. I just made an off the cuff post without really thinking about it. It's been a long week. My husband is in the hospital and I was reading the book as a way to distract myself ect. I just don't have the energy or inclination to get into a full discussion on it right now. Which is why I said I probably shouldn't have posted it.
> 
> oh wait, maybe you meant you were feeling defensive? see I probably shouldn't even post until I get a full nights sleep again and things get back to normal. Sorry.


Yes, I meant me being defensive (in a sort of self-deprecatingly humorous way, I think). Anyway, go to bed, have some good dreams, and start looking forward to the weekend. Don't worry about me: I'm not feeling insulted or anything like that -- I'm secure in myself even if my generation is defective.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Currently reading Richard Laymon's "Darkness, Tell Us." My first time reading Laymon, and so far I'm enjoying it quitea bit.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished Everyman, by Philip Roth. Now on Her Fearful Symmetry, (can't spell her last name). Everyman on Sony, Fearful on Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rasputina said:


> My husband is in the hospital and I was reading the book as a way to distract myself etc.


Rasputina--good vibes your way for your husband's recovery and for you to be able to sleep!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks nogdog and betsy.


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm still reading The Outlander by Diana Gabaldon on Kindle (81% done).  This is a reread 

On audio, I am reading  Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins (Sequel to Hunger Games, very good)


----------



## angelad

Dresden files are a series I would like to get into eventually.  Seem very interesting.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week I'm reading:











Enjoyable so far, but has a few formatting issues.

Mike


----------



## Chloista

I'm reading what has so far been an awful book -- boring -- but since I put it on my Kindle I'll read to the bitter end.

It's called "God Ain't Blind."

Well, if he had read this book, he would have wished he were.

I'm 21% into the book -- and so far, it's a loser.


----------



## Chloista

Kmiked, just ordered the time-travel book mentioned above -- sounds very good!


----------



## joanne29

I finished and loved The Mach Band Region from Maria Rachel Hooley. I highly recommend it, and it is a ghost story.











Now on to Dreamfever which I cannot wait to read!











DTB links! _(--changed to Kindle links! Betsy)_


----------



## Leslie

I am having one of those experiences that I love, love, love. Someone recommended this book a week or two ago. I downloaded the sample and then today, I read it (since I had just finished my other book). Reading the sample, I immediately bought the book, on my Kindle, and now I am buzzing through it. It is GREAT. This is the sort of book that if I was younger and single, I might stay up all night to read. Oh heck, maybe I will anyway. Loving this!


----------



## kevindorsey

Bulgakov....Finding it uninteresting to my surprise


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kevin--is that the author?   I found two books by that author on Kindle...which one are you reading?

Betsy


----------



## meljackson

Chloista said:


> I'm reading what has so far been an awful book -- boring -- but since I put it on my Kindle I'll read to the bitter end.
> 
> It's called "God Ain't Blind."
> 
> Well, if he had read this book, he would have wished he were.
> 
> I'm 21% into the book -- and so far, it's a loser.


I didn't even get that far! I deleted it pretty fast. Didn't care for it at all.

I'm reading Hour Game by David Baldacci. It's pretty good so far. I'm not very far yet.

Melissa


----------



## louiseb

I just finished this one last night. I was surprised by how much I liked it. It is funny, and a different take on Werewolves and Vampires. There is a romance, but not detailed sex scenes. I liked a lot of the characters.











Haven't decided what to start today


----------



## cagnes

Just finished...










Just started..










Read this awhile back, now I'm listening to audio book...


----------



## scott_audio

Just finished _Midnight_ by Dean Koontz: Please click here to help get it on Kindle 

Started reading 20000 Leagues Under the Sear by Jules Verne (the link is to gutenberg.org)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just started this:










Short story anthology by authors here on KindleBoards, and I'm really enjoying it despite not usually liking short stories! A great introduction to some of our authors if you haven't tried their works yet!

Also, still reading No Angel...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

I am also reading this collection,
There is this wonderful collection of stories by KindleBoard resident authors:











Just $1.99 and the proceeds go to charity.

You can not beat this with a stick.

The cover is original artwork by our own archer - edited by our own Megan and constructed by our own Thumper.

Just sayin......


----------



## wassir

Reading Transition by Iain M. Banks - certainly not like his Culture novels.

Mohammed Wassir
The Friendly Albanian


----------



## drenee

drenee said:


> hardback.
> I'm still reading this book. It is amazing.
> 
> deb


----------



## jaspertyler

I started Smash Cut by Sandra Brown this morning.  
Finished Outlander last night 

Also finished the audio book I was reading (sequel to Hunger Games).  I can't wait for the next one!
Started James Patterson's Trial.


----------



## Flechette

Read "Tempted" by P.C. and Kristin Cast on the Kindle, my 1st Kindle book read!  It's the latest in the House of Night series by those two,  I couldn't get into Twilight - but I've loved HoN so far.... man what a cliffhanger on this one...

Read Mercedes Lackeys "Foundation" in hardback, I hope it's not another 5 years before we get more of this trilogy

"Embace the Grim Reaper" by Judy Clemens - on loan from library -  hmmm ... the MC, Casey, is encouraged by Death himself to investigate a sudden death in a small town.  Decent read tho I did want to slap Casey more than a few times....


Next on the list:

"The Stress of Her Regard"  Tim Powers
"206 Bones"                      Kathy Reich
Latest JD Robb on Kindle ;-]


----------



## Sandpiper

I got my K1 a year ago Halloween.  I'm not the voracious reader everyone else here is, but I am reading more than I had in years pre-K1.  I had the DTB "Devil's Candy: The Anatomy of a Hollywood Fiasco" for a number of years, but never got around to reading it.  (I'm interested in how movies are made.  Good book on the subject.)  I bought the Kindle version and in a comparatively short time, I'm about half way through it.  

Love ya, Sundog.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:










about to start:


----------



## marianneg

geoffthomas said:


> I am also reading this collection,
> There is this wonderful collection of stories by KindleBoard resident authors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just $1.99 and the proceeds go to charity.
> 
> You can not beat this with a stick.
> 
> The cover is original artwork by our own archer - edited by our own Megan and constructed by our own Thumper.
> 
> Just sayin......


This is my current read, too.


----------



## Ottie

I finished Shelter Mountain and now I am reading


----------



## joanne29

I just finished Dreamfever, and absolutely loved it, even though I have to hang on until the next one!



On to read the next Sookie book Dead to the World


----------



## jpmorgan49

Just finished:


Had to put on the oven mitts to read this one but it was an enjoyable, good story.

I just started:


----------



## Leslie

I am reading:










Not available in a Kindle version, unfortunately, but I converted the PDF to read on my Kindle.

I am also looking at the pictures in:











this is not a book to read, but the pictures are very good. Interesting commentary, too.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Oh, the nostalgia of it all. (sighs)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Oh, the nostalgia of it all. (sighs)
> 
> Ed Patterson


American Hunks? You would like this book, Ed. And at $19.77 from Amazon, it really is a bargain, given the number of pictures included. Go for it, boyfriend! LOL

L


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished







and starting on









I wish the 4th book of the Elm Creek series was on kindle  May have to have everyone klick on it for me


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading Gone Baby Gone by Dennis Lehane and enjoying it immensely. I've never read his work before, and regret waiting so long. What a great writer!

Debra


----------



## LauraB

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm reading Gone Baby Gone by Dennis Lehane and enjoying it immensely. I've never read his work before, and regret waiting so long. What a great writer!
> 
> Debra


I just finished his book, The Given Day, and it was really good as well. I haven't read Gone Baby Gone.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'm reading this now:











Because I saw it in the Kindleboards Anniversary Contest thread. I saw the movie a few years ago, but now I'm enjoying the book. although DH just left on a business trip, and I'm not sure I want to read it late at night all alone!


----------



## Anne

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I'm reading this now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I saw it in the Kindleboards Anniversary Contest thread. I saw the movie a few years ago, but now I'm enjoying the book. although DH just left on a business trip, and I'm not sure I want to read it late at night all alone!


I read this book when it first came out. It really scared me. One day I was reading it and got scarred I was still living home then I went shopping with my parents so I did not have to be alone in the house.


----------



## 911jason

_*Just finished:*_



I was fairly disappointed with this book. I'm not sure what all the hoopla I had heard about Silva was about. This was supposed to be the introduction of his Israeli assassin, Gabriel Allon. Although based on this novel, I'm not sure why I should bother reading any more. The "assassin" pretty much bumbled his way through most of the action scenes, which unfortunately, were few and far between. I might eventually try another but I'll have to be pretty far down on my TBR list.

_*Just started:*_



It's already started off great, and I've loved several other Greg Iles novels that I've read, most recently *True Evil*, which was phenomenal!


----------



## Ottie

I finished Whispering Rock and now I am reading:


----------



## R. M. Reed

Don't hate me, I'm reading a pbook. I bought it at a book signing, and I know the author. I didn't want to pay for it again on Kindle. I do keep wishing I could increase the font size.

The book is "Griffin's Shadow" by Leslie Ann Moore. It is the second of a trilogy, the first is "Griffin's Daughter." The third one just came out but I forget the name. All three are available for Kindle.


----------



## dnagirl

I am loving this book and wish I had more time during the day to read. I hate putting it down.


----------



## mlewis78

I've finished Julie & Julia and have started The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Julie and Julia is on my TBR list...how'd you like it?

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I liked Julie and Julia.  Not sure if I would have if I hadn't seen the movie.  It doesn't compare with Julia Child's "My Life in France."  But it did have some fun parts.  There isn't anything about the husband leaving, so perhaps that was made up for the movie.  I don't know.  My friend (who I gave my K1 with books on it to) just read both of these and thought that Julie Bennett was quite immature and rather narcissistic in her book.  I don't completely agree, especially about the narcissism, but I think some people thought that about her in the film.

Marti


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

If Chris Messina left me, I'd give up the whole Julia Child schtick in a flash, butter and all.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> I liked Julie and Julia. Not sure if I would have if I hadn't seen the movie. It doesn't compare with Julia Child's "My Life in France." But it did have some fun parts. There isn't anything about the husband leaving, so perhaps that was made up for the movie. I don't know. My friend (who I gave my K1 with books on it to) just read both of these and thought that Julie Bennett was quite immature and rather narcissistic in her book. I don't completely agree, especially about the narcissism, but I think some people thought that about her in the film.
> 
> Marti


In her newest book, she details an affair she had (with a butcher, I believe). I'm not interested in reading it. Some people don't deserve their fifteen minutes of fame.


----------



## NogDog

Just about finished with T.A. Pratt's _Spell Games_. The story and writing is up there with the other novels in the series, but be forewarned that there are a lot of formatting errors in this one: missing periods, paragraph breaks where they shouldn't be or not where they should, and spaces in the middle of words. Not bad enough to stop me from reading it, but if that sort of thing really irks you, you might want to hold off on this one in the hopes that a revised version becomes available.


----------



## dfwillia

I am reading Boyd Morrison's _The Ark_. Just finished the _The Palmyra Impact_ last night...couldn't put it down. Absolutely LOVED it. If you have his books and haven't read them yet, move them up on your "to-be'read" list. Unfortunately, they are not available on Amazon right now.







http://www.boydmorrison.com/images/cover_palmyraimpact
_small.jpg


----------



## cagnes

Just finished Kathleen Givens's Kilgannon. This one is also riddled with formatting errors!











Just starting the sequel.


----------



## Neekeebee

R. Reed said:


> Don't hate me, I'm reading a pbook. I bought it at a book signing, and I know the author. I didn't want to pay for it again on Kindle. I do keep wishing I could increase the font size.
> 
> The book is "Griffin's Shadow" by Leslie Ann Moore. It is the second of a trilogy, the first is "Griffin's Daughter." The third one just came out but I forget the name. All three are available for Kindle.
> 
> How did the rest of you get and post the covers?


Welcome to KB! We love our Kindles here, but would never hold it against somebody for reading a paper book!  Sometimes it's just easier to get your hands on a paperbook--from the library, from a friend, from your bookshelf--and why pay for it (again) if you don't have to?

I'm reading a paper book too (but here's the Kindle link ):











N


----------



## geoffthomas

I have not posted in this thread since the end of September.
I read more than one book a month.
So.....

I finished Ravenshade by C.S. Marks.











This is the third and final book of this trilogy by our own Archer.
These are the Elfhunter series consisting of Elfhunter, FireHeart and RavenShade.
I have enjoyed all three of these books, a lot.
And I am sure that you will too.

Just sayin....


----------



## Rasputina

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Julie and Julia is on my TBR list...how'd you like it?
> 
> Betsy


I tried reading it, but hated the sample so much I never got the book. I tend to agree with the previous posters friend that called her a narcissist.


----------



## joanne29

I just finished Dead to the World Sookie number 4, and felt it dragged a little but was good.



Now I am reading Night by Eie Wiesel



DTB links sorry!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Red said:


> I just finished his book, The Given Day, and it was really good as well. I haven't read Gone Baby Gone.


Thanks for the tip. I have about 50 pages left of Gone Baby Gone, and let's just say that the story has taken some major twists and turns to complicate what started out as a simple plot. The writing and pacing are still terrific, though. The only hard part to read was the two pages when they discover the body of a mutilated child. But these things really happen and when you read an author who exposes the ugliness of real life in a humane, passionate, and compassionate way, it's worth the read.

Debra


----------



## Rasputina

I'm 1/2 way through

Still Standing: The Untold Story of My Fight Against Gossip, Hate, and Political Attacks by Carrie Prejean

I wasn't planning on reading it but I saw an interview discussing the book and figured I'd read the sample. I liked it and decided to read the book. She comes off as an articulate, honest young woman of integrity willing to stand up for her beliefs.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just finished:

This was a very fast moving read. I really enjoyed the plot and characters.


----------



## joanne29

I finished Night by Elie Wiesel in one sitting last night, for it grabbed me and did not let go. A profound and wonderful testament to humanity.



Started Lucky Man by Michael J. Fox


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Started this morning:











It's a re-read of a book I enjoyed quite a bit. I bought the paperback when it first came out.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:










will start:


----------



## Rasputina

Now I'm reading Fireflies in December

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NXDHE4/ref=s9_simz_gw_s0_p351_t4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_r=0X7RNJCZS8P87EYPF50R&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939291&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## telracs

It's not as good as some of her other books, but it's okay.


----------



## RangerXenos

I got the recommendation here, and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## bebobthefrog

RangerXenos said:


> I got the recommendation here, and I'm really enjoying it.


I really enjoyed it too. I got the recommendation from thebooksmugglers.com


----------



## Ottie

I finished Virgin River Christmas and now I'm reading:


----------



## dnagirl

I need a crane to haul it into my lap. It's gigantic.


----------



## telracs

It's the third in the series, but seems oddly disconnected from the first two.


----------



## Meemo

Finished *The Black Ice* by Michael Connelly, second in the Harry Bosch series...










After starting two or three books I settled on *Silent in the Grave* by Deanna Raybourn - first in a series, and it was an Amazon freebie awhile back, but now there's a bundle (with no picture available) of the 3 books in the series available for $9.99. Liking it so far.


----------



## DYB

Well, I _finally_ finished the The Count of Monte Cirsto







. Complete and unabridged in a terrific translation - it's the only complete Kindle edition available. The book's as good as I remembered - but longer than I remembered!

I'll be starting on Charlie Huston's Six Bad Things







. It's a sequel to Caught Stealing







, which I thought was excellent.

(Why oh why don't the picture links work?!)


----------



## LauraB

DYB said:


> Well, I _finally_ finished the The Count of Monte Cirsto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Complete and unabridged in a terrific translation - it's the only complete Kindle edition available.


It didn't used to be, I bought this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Count-Monte-Cristo-ebook/dp/B00124CI94/ref=cm_cr-mr-title?tag=kbpst-20

It is complete and unabridged as well. I think it is still available. A very good piece of work as well.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

I just started THE SHADOW OF THE WIND by Zafon. Oh, is it good. Can barely put it down. Just finished ELEGANCE OF THE HEDGEHOG (not Kindleized). Just as good once you got in to it (after 100 pgs).


----------



## drenee

*Liberty* by Garrison Keillor.

deb


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading Republican Gomorrah by Max Blumenthal. Started it last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just finished this:










(Note the image is from the Paperback as the image currently being shown for the Kindle edition is wrong.)

I had stayed away from this as I generally don't like short formats, but they're quite meaty novellas, I guess. Quite good! (JD Robb is Nora Roberts, for those who don't know.)

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

I just finished "Wet Desert" by Gary Hansen. It's a marvelous thriller by a first-time author.











Today I started "Executive Lunch" by Maria E. Schneider.


----------



## DYB

Red said:


> It didn't used to be, I bought this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Count-Monte-Cristo-ebook/dp/B00124CI94/ref=cm_cr-mr-title?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> It is complete and unabridged as well. I think it is still available. A very good piece of work as well.


I should also have noted that I was looking for a contemporary translation when I bought the edition I did. The Penguin edition I linked to is by Robin Buss and is terrific. I'm sure the one you link to is older, probably Project Gutenberg. Someone at amazon posted this comparison of translations:

_TRANSLATION 
The Buss translation is the most modern, and reads most fluidly. A quick example comparing this translation with the one found on Project Gutenberg:

PG - His wife visited for him, and this was the received thing in the world, where the weighty and multifarious occupations of the magistrate were accepted as an excuse for what was really only calculated pride, a manifestation of professed superiority...

BUSS - His wife visited on his behalf; this was accepted in society, where it was attributed to the amount and gravity of the lawyer's business -- when it was, in reality, deliberate arrogance, an extreme example of aristocratic contempt... _


----------



## JimC1946

Good grief, that's a huge difference. I see why someone would prefer the Buss translation.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Currently reading At the Mountains of Madness by HP Lovecraft. Yeah, I suppose I just needed to be reminded of the idea of things could always be worse.


----------



## Nathan

Not a big western fan, but this quick read series is done REALLY well.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just started this:










But the DTB version. My cousin gave it to me for my birthday, so I have to finish it before my next birthday rolls around!


----------



## Rasputina

I'm reading The World That Made New Orleans: From Spanish Silver to Congo Square by Ned Sublette, which is really good. Today I'm going to start reading Sarah Palin's book Going Rogue once Amazon delivers it.


----------



## cagnes

Just started Philippa Gregory's 1st book, Wildeacre.


----------



## drenee

I wonder if Wideacre has been available for long.  
I remember wanting this a few months back and 
it hadn't been kindlized.  
I'm off to Amazon to see if the rest of her books
are now available.  
deb


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished 







which was quite good.

Starting 









N


----------



## cagnes

drenee said:


> I wonder if Wideacre has been available for long.
> I remember wanting this a few months back and
> it hadn't been kindlized.
> I'm off to Amazon to see if the rest of her books
> are now available.
> deb


I don't think they're been available for long. I'm actually reading a hardcover from the library because I didn't remember seeing it on kindle. I was happy to discover that I'll be able to read the rest of the series on my kindle since The Favored Child & Meridon are also available!


----------



## meljackson

Just finished Fireflies in December too. I really liked it. 

Melissa


----------



## VictoriaP

Currently working my way through the Weather Warden series--FAST, on book 3 in under 24 hours. Definitely WELL worth the read! It's one of those series where I'll be streaming along, no problem, and then either I'll hit a line that has be doubled over in laughter for five minutes, or come up on a plot point that slams into me like a ton of bricks.

Good possibility for Dresden Files fans or Urban Fantasy readers. The series has been rec'd several times here on KB, just add my thumbs up to the pile!









<---book 1

Edit: read all 8 books in 3 days. That's 8 Books, 49,464 locations, 2704 pages (paperback). Definitely an interesting, engaging, well written series. I'm looking forward to Book 9...unfortunately that's not due until AUGUST.


----------



## sallys

Enjoying  hte first few chapters of "The Devil's Tickets: A Night of Bridge, a Fatal Hand, and a New American Age" by Gary Pomerantz.  Great read for lovers of true crime and contract bridge!  Sorry, haven't mastered the link technique yet.


----------



## drenee

Sallys, Welcome to KindleBoards.  
If you have a minute, go to Introductions and Welcomes and
tell us about yourself.  
deb


----------



## JimC1946

I recently read both of these short story collections by Christopher Meeks. I enjoyed them very much.


----------



## MoriahJovan

I'm reading one paranormal romance by an author I met on Twitter and another by a friend of mine, _Fight Club_ by Chuck Palahniuk, three contemporary romances by e-pubbed authors, _The Silver Devil_ by Teresa Denys, and _The Reluctant Suitor_ by Kathleen Woodiwiss.

(None in Kindle, though.)

My attention span's pretty short right now, which is why I have so many going at the same time. I never used to be like this. I used to read one at a time and now... *sigh*


----------



## dnagirl

Halfway through on the Kindle. I think I've decided that I don't like autobiographies. They seem just so...self-aggrandizing? Self-serving? I'm not really sure. Heck, maybe I just don't like things written in the first person. I've found that this book, like the last few autobiographies I've read, jumps all over the place chronologically and the continuity is off. It just annoys me as a reader.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

dnagirl said:


> Halfway through on the Kindle. I think I've decided that I don't like autobiographies. They seem just so...self-aggrandizing? Self-serving? I'm not really sure. Heck, maybe I just don't like things written in the first person. I've found that this book, like the last few autobiographies I've read, jumps all over the place chronologically and the continuity is off. It just annoys me as a reader.


I agree and when I do read one from this category I read historical types just finished Patton and one on Churchill.


----------



## chilady1

Just started....Alex Cross is probably one of my favorite characters!!! Got it when it was $9.00, now it is $9.99.

Very good so far!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, remember, unlike a dedicated book discussion thread, people check in here who may not yet have read the books being mentioned. If you have a question about content in a specific book, please use spoiler text or, better yet, start a separate thread. I spoilered your text, Deb, as I haven't yet read the series and plan to.  With my memory, I'll forget what you typed by the time I read them.

EDIT: Thanks, Deb I think we both spoilered your text, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Virgin River Series Bundle discussion may be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15802.msg302411.html#msg302411

Betsy


----------



## JeanneB

I am reading Christmas novels...trying to get psyched for Christmas shopping.  

I was so in the spirit that last week I almost forgot that we still had Thanksgiving to go through.


----------



## joanne29

Just finished Lucky Man by Michael J. Fox and loved it.



Have begin Gone Baby Gone by Dennis Lehane, and so far so good.



DTB links!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading Alexander McCall Smith's The Comforts of a Muddy Saturday. It's a paperback that a friend loaned to me. It's an enjoyable read.


----------



## MichelleR

I love Dennis Lehane. No, really. I have a crush on his brain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:









about to start:


----------



## dnagirl

Starting _The Jade Owl_ on the Kindle:










Still working on Stephen King's _Under the Dome_ in DTB.


----------



## Nathan

dnagirl said:


> Starting _The Jade Owl_ on the Kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on Stephen King's _Under the Dome_ in DTB.


Yeah for Edward...there is hope for the rest of us


----------



## Silver

I gave up! Despite all of the unread Free and One Dollar books on my K, I finally broke down and ordered...











Know what? It's just as good as y'all said. I should finish it today. Then I'm quite sure I won't be able to resist grabbing book two.


----------



## joanne29

I had to pause on Gone Baby Gone since I was advised to read his books in order. Just finished The Road by Cormac McCarthy, and was blown away by it!



Now I am reading Rising Tides by Maria Rachel Hooley



and so far so good!

DTB links!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I finished my paper book so it's back to the K2. I decided on _All the Rage_ by F. Paul Wilson. I met Wilson at a writer's conference earlier this year and discovered his Repairman Jack series. I am trying to read them in order, but #2, for some reason, is not available for Kindle. This is #4.


----------



## Chloista

I love the Repairman Jack series -- I've read them all.

You can't go wrong with this series!  Wilson's books are terrific.


----------



## 911jason

Finally finished:



It was great historical fiction, somewhat long, but well worth it. Took me about a month to read it because I had a lot on my plate, but I'm back to reading now...

Just started:


----------



## Rasputina

I'm going to start reading Fireflies in December finally. I finished Going Rogue by Sarah Palin and it was good.


----------



## PaulGuy

Just finished Caravans by James A. Michener on Kindle (would like more of his stuff on Kindle). Excellent read and still relevant 45 years after its publication with Afghanistan so prominent in today's news.









And I just started Doctor Zhivago by Boris Pasternak DTB unavailable in eBook .


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading on kindle (kindle version has different cover -- this one is dtb):


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I just finished The Story of Edgar Sawtelle.  I really enjoyed the beginning of the book, and I thought the writing was excellent.
I was so disappointed in the ending.  Was anybody else disappointed?  I could think of 50 better ways he could have ended the book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

dnagirl:  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anne

mlewis78 said:


> I'm reading on kindle (kindle version has different cover -- this one is dtb):


How did you like the book?


----------



## mlewis78

Anne said:


> How did you like the book?


This is fiction and it's pretty cleverly written. Mary Lincoln is in the asylum and flashes back to her childhood and time with Abe. Sometimes it's explicit but not overly so in my opinion. I'm about 23% into it.


----------



## Brenda M.

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I just finished The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. I really enjoyed the beginning of the book, and I thought the writing was excellent.
> I was so disappointed in the ending. Was anybody else disappointed? I could think of 50 better ways he could have ended the book.


I almost threw my Kindle across the room with the ending! I won't ever recommend this book to anyone.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Brenda M. said:


> I almost threw my Kindle across the room with the ending! I won't ever recommend this book to anyone.


Thank you, Brenda! Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## PaulGuy

Brenda M. said:


> I almost threw my Kindle across the room with the ending! I won't ever recommend this book to anyone.


I didn't have that kind of reaction to the ending but it certainly was a strange book. It starts out on an interesting path then takes a sharp left turn which was totally unexpected. Just out there.


----------



## JeffM

I'm rereading Critical Space by Greg Rucka for what must be the 19th time. If you enjoy action books you really need to check out the Atticus Kodiak series. Rucka is amazing.


----------



## DYB

Okay, I'm really intrigued by this ending to "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle."  I mean, based on people's very violent reactions to how it all turns out chances of me buying it and reading are hovering around 0%, but I'd love to know just what is making you all so angry!


----------



## 1131

mlewis78 said:


> I'm reading on kindle (kindle version has different cover -- this one is dtb):


I've been looking at this one. I'd be interested in hearing how well you like it when you are finished.


----------



## mlewis78

imallbs said:


> I've been looking at this one. I'd be interested in hearing how well you like it when you are finished.


I like this book. I should probably warn you that it has no table of contents. There are several places where the word *I* runs into the next word. It's fiction and reads like a diary. The author knows her history though as much as I can tell (I'm 25% into it). I have the strong feeling from this that Mary was needed affection and didn't get much as a child.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm wondering about Edgar Sawtelle too, since I bought it in hardcover before I knew I would be purchasing a kindle in 2008.  Haven't read it yet.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I think Brenda said it well.  Edgar Sawtelle did make a sharp left turn halfway through the book.  I honestly can't say if I'd recommend this book.  Parts of it were great.  Maybe I'll change my mind after a week or two - since I just finished it last night.  I read the DTB version too, and it was 550 pages!


----------



## Dave Dykema

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I think Brenda said it well. Edgar Sawtelle did make a sharp left turn halfway through the book. I honestly can't say if I'd recommend this book. Parts of it were great. Maybe I'll change my mind after a week or two - since I just finished it last night. I read the DTB version too, and it was 550 pages!


But you read it twice, Carol, so it must have done _something_ for you.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Dave Dykema said:


> But you read it twice, Carol, so it must have done _something_ for you.


Twice? No, just once. Did I say I read it twice? Hmmmm, now you've got me wondering what I did say.....
I don't read very many books more than once. Do you? Maybe we should start a thread of books we have read more than once!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Carol, when you said, "I read the DTB version too, and it was 550 pages!" I think you were emphasizing that you read the DTB version rather than the Kindle version. However, the sentence could be interpreted to mean that you read the Kindle version and the DTB version also. Too can mean also.


----------



## meljackson

I kind of liked Edgar Sawtelle. Or put it this way: I didn't realize I didn't like it until after I finished it lol. I didn't care for the ending but there were parts of it I did like.

Melissa


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Oops, sorry.  My "too" referred to Mlewis78's comment about having the DTB version.  Mine was a birthday gift, so it was also a DTB version.


----------



## Dave Dykema

Yep, the "too" suckered me. I'm going to start another thread about books we've read more than once.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Dave Dykema said:


> Yep, the "too" suckered me. I'm going to start another thread about books we've read more than once.


Yay!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

There is one already out there, but no posts in months. I'll try to find it.

Ed P


----------



## dnagirl

Edward C. Patterson said:


> dnagirl:
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


35% in and enjoying it very much, Ed. I just wish I had more hours in the day to read.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Delighted you're enjoying it. It is long, but be of good cheer. The two sequels are longer.   and heaven knows how long Book IV will be.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MariaESchneider

I started reading "Dog Gone it" by Spencer Quinn.  I'm not sure I'm going to like it.  It's got a lot going for it, and I generally like stories from the viewpoint of an animal, but this dog in particular is kind of...whimsy?  How about...short attention span. In playing the "dog" that he is, he is telling the story, but tends to go of on tangents, like, 'IS that a cheerio under the chair"  Then there will be a paragraph about the dog scarfing the cheerio.  It's cute I suppose, but it makes me lose focus on the story...and since I'm generally so character driven, I'm having a hard time connecting with any of the People characters.  I like the dog, but...

So I'm not sure.  The mystery is good, the writing strong, but.


----------



## Meemo

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I just finished The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. I really enjoyed the beginning of the book, and I thought the writing was excellent.
> I was so disappointed in the ending. Was anybody else disappointed? I could think of 50 better ways he could have ended the book.


Me - I didn't like the ending at all - although I should've (and did kind of) expected it. Still, I've never recommended it to anyone because of the ending. Loved Almondine, though.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Maria,
I loved that book.  I thought the dog going off on tangents all the time was very true to a dog's character.    I seem to go off on tangents these days and also lose my train of thought.  Heck, Maybe that's why I liked him so much. When's the sequel due out? Thereby Hangs a Tail, I believe....  I'll be getting it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Meemo said:


> Me - I didn't like the ending at all - although I should've (and did kind of) expected it. Still, I've never recommended it to anyone because of the ending. Loved Almondine, though.


Yes, Almondine could have/should have had her own book. She was a gem.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Maria,
> I loved that book. I thought the dog going off on tangents all the time was very true to a dog's character. I seem to go off on tangents these days and also lose my train of thought. Heck, Maybe that's why I liked him so much. When's the sequel due out? Thereby Hangs a Tail, I believe.... I'll be getting it.


Yeah, I'm feeling kind of guilty. I LIKE the book. I just don't love it and I'm having a hard time concentrating on it. The dog is a GREAT character. I just haven't been pulled in by the other characters yet. If I get further in, might change!


----------



## geoffthomas

After I read RavenShade by C.S. Marks, I read

Soul Identity by Dennis Batchelder.
This is an interesting book with a different concept.
I found myself liking it and the characters a lot.










I suggest you try it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

After I read Soul Identity by Dennis Batchelder, I read

The Adamas Blueprint by Boyd Morrison
Great Book.
Cannot be purchased right now -back soon we hope.









One more to add to your list to read, if you already got it and to wait for if you didn't.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

So having read two great books by Boyd Morrison I decided to plunge right ahead and read the third one.
I had read the Ark. And just completed The Adamas Blueprint.

Now I have read The Palmyra Impact by Boyd Morrison.
Another GREAT read.
I could not believe that one person could write three terrific thrillers.










Read 'em if you got 'em.
And if not, then make a list and wait.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

Having finished The Palmyra Impact (did I mention how much I liked it?), I next read

Soul Intent by Dennis Batchelder - yes I decided to go back and read the next book by our own Dennis.

And I liked this one too.
I have been very lucky recently that I have been reading books that I have enjoyed.
This is not always true but I have been on a winning streak.



So now I will have to wait for more from Dennis.
I now have a growing list of authors that I want more from.
Hmmmmmmm.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

Now you might think that I have been reading a lot.
But not really, just forgot to report to you.

So next I decided to read Point of Impact by Stephen Hunter.











This book was made into a movie called Shooter with Mark Wahlberg (I think).
Good read - most of Mr. Hunter's work is fast moving.
Some of his work is "not for everyone" but this book would do for most.
And if you like Tom Clancy, then you should read this work.

Just sayin......


----------



## TC Beacham

I'm reading my first spy novel, The Defector by Daniel Silva, and find myself thinking, "Get out of here! Does this stuff really happen?!"


----------



## Nathan

TC Beacham said:


> I'm reading my first spy novel, The Defector by Daniel Silva, and find myself thinking, "Get out of here! Does this stuff really happen?!"


that whole series is the awesome


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reading the paper version (library book) of this:










Very interesting. Among other things, it's giving me a whole 'nother impression of Harvard, LOL!

Reading this on my Kindle, by our own Sig Rosenblum, enjoying it:











Betsy


----------



## DYB

I just finished Charlie Huston's SIX BAD THINGS







. It's fantastic, as good as its predecessor CAUGHT STEALING







.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

After reading Gone Baby Gone, which I very much enjoyed and posted a review of on amazon, I decided I needed something much lighter and different. I found it in a collection of mystery short stories featuring the Beary family. These are fun, entertaining cozies that follow the family's foibles and adventures. They remind me a little of the Horace Rompole series. The book is To Catch an Actress: and Other Mystery Stories

Debra


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

After finally getting through nearly 10,000 pages/12 books in DTB since September, I can finally read a Kindle book again!

I am almost 50% through


----------



## 911jason

Nathan said:


> that whole series is the awesome


I'm glad to hear you say that, as I just recently read the first book in the series, _The Kill Artist_, and was less than impressed. The author made the "assassin" into a boring, not at all effective spy. I really wanted to like it, as I see there are so many novels in the series, and espionage is one of my favorite subjects... but I was not too sure after the first.


----------



## Nathan

911jason said:


> I'm glad to hear you say that, as I just recently read the first book in the series, _The Kill Artist_, and was less than impressed. The author made the "assassin" into a boring, not at all effective spy. I really wanted to like it, as I see there are so many novels in the series, and espionage is one of my favorite subjects... but I was not too sure after the first.


we'll as with all series, not all are golden. I do however, highly recommend _The English Assassin_ and _The Messenger_


----------



## TC Beacham

Nathan said:


> that whole series is the awesome


I'm wondering about the associations and cooperation between Israel's Office, U.S. CIA, British MI5 and Russian FSB that this author writes about. Do you know how accurate Silva is with regard to how things actually work?


----------



## Nathan

TC Beacham said:


> I'm wondering about the associations and cooperation between Israel's Office, U.S. CIA, British MI5 and Russian FSB that this author writes about. Do you know how accurate Silva is with regard to how things actually work?


that is a question I think not too many people can answer  I've known some folk who have worked both at Langley and with Intel groups in the service. I have a brother doing intel with the 173rd Airborne now. Obviously there is a lot things these people do not talk about openingly, but from what I can tell, these are groups that know each other and do "business" when they have to sort of thing


----------



## Aravis60

I'm getting ready to start 
The link is for the hardcover version.


----------



## KindleChickie

I am rereading Soul of the Butterfly by Muhammad Ali.  I have my favorite passages flagged.

I was thinking about reading Angelas Ashes for the 5th time.  I guess I am just in a blue mood.


----------



## DYB

Nathan said:


> that is a question I think not too many people can answer  I've known some folk who have worked both at Langley and with Intel groups in the service. I have a brother doing intel with the 173rd Airborne now. Obviously there is a lot things these people do not talk about openingly, but from what I can tell, these are groups that know each other and do "business" when they have to sort of thing


There's definitely contact between all these government organizations, no matter how unfriendly the countries may be towards each other. (Just as there was contact between the US and USSR at the height of the cold war.) They spy on each other, but when need arises they cooperate as well. I remember during that awful hostage situation in a Moscow theater some years back - the Russian special forces were asking for tips from the Israeli military on best way to handle it. There's all kinds of stuff we don't know about.


----------



## Nathan

DYB said:


> There's definitely contact between all these government organizations, no matter how unfriendly the countries may be towards each other. (Just as there was contact between the US and USSR at the height of the cold war.) They spy on each other, but when need arises they cooperate as well. I remember during that awful hostage situation in a Moscow theater some years back - the Russian special forces were asking for tips from the Israeli military on best way to handle it. There's all kinds of stuff we don't know about.


A colleague of mine who was in Berlin during the early 80's doing intelligence work told a story how he got a signal originating east of the Urals that wished him a Merry Christmas, using his real name...freaked him out. I guess its a close fraternity.


----------



## Ottie

I finished Reason Of Insanity and now I am reading:


----------



## JeanneB

I'm reading Rainwater, by Sandra Brown.  Such a good book, pulls you right in.  Its nothing like her usual style of writing.


----------



## VictoriaP

Ugley Business (Kate Johnson; Sophie Green Mysteries, Book 2)

One of the other Sophie books was a freebie during Ebook month (April or May?), and I absolutely loved it. Ended up buying all the rest that were available at that point, and was heartbroken to see that book 2 wasn't being offered yet. This month, the prequel to the series, called The Twelve Lies of Christmas







is a freebie, and lo and behold, Amazon's recommendations for me immediately popped up with this one.

Utterly silly, freaking hilarious from the first page. It's a Samhain Publishing book, one of their few that isn't paranormal romance. And like all Samhain's, the description is nuts:

_Sophie Green the worst spy the British secret service has ever seen, is back and she's in love-with a car. Book two of the Sophie Green Mysteries.

Her best friend is being stalked, and to find out why, Sophie has to solve a murder committed fifteen years ago. Complicating the case is Docherty, whose brooding eyes and Irish accent get Sophie almost as hot as his Aston Martin-and her partner Luke, who may be sexy as hell but has all the interpersonal skills of a speeding bullet. Not that Sophie's going to allow the state of her love life to distract her from her mission. Much.

Murder plots, stolen supercars, coolheaded mercenaries and mysterious artifacts? Must be a Tuesday.

Warning, this title contains the following: guns, swearing, sex, dark thoughts about cheerful people, incomprehensible Britishisms, and painful sarcasm. _

No idea yet how good or bad the free prequel Twelve Lies is; I'll get to that one next, but I'm laughing so hard over Ugley Business that my stomach hurts too much to keep reading tonight.  The first "real" book of the series is I, Spy?


----------



## BlueEyedMum

Currently reading Eclipse again but first time on the Kindle


----------



## TC Beacham

JeanneB said:


> I'm reading Rainwater, by Sandra Brown. Such a good book, pulls you right in. Its nothing like her usual style of writing.


I recently read Sandra Brown's Standoff, the only one of hers I've read. I'm told this is not her usual style either but it also pulls you right in. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## TC Beacham

Reading The Professional by Robert B. Parker. I tend to like Jesse Stone better than Spenser but always enjoy a quick witty tale by Parker.

Interesting how many of Parker's readers dislike Spenser's girlfriend Susan. She doesn't bug me as much as the many references to her being oh-so-beautiful and Harvard-educated.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I just finished The Hunger Games. Just so-so, IMO.
Now I've started:











Someone else here was reading it. I get alot of ideas from this link. This is the free version, and so far I am really enjoying it!


----------



## DYB

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I just finished The Hunger Games. Just so-so, IMO.
> Now I've started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here was reading it. I get alot of ideas from this link. This is the free version, and so far I am really enjoying it!


"The Moonstone" is great! Also check out Collins' "The Woman in White."


----------



## Anne

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I just finished The Hunger Games. Just so-so, IMO.
> Now I've started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here was reading it. I get alot of ideas from this link. This is the free version, and so far I am really enjoying it!


I just downloaded this copy of The Moonstone and also The Women in White. I love getting books free.


----------



## Meemo




----------



## Carol Hanrahan

DYB said:


> "The Moonstone" is great! Also check out Collins' "The Woman in White."


I have that one too. Those free books are wonderful!


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently reading Mrs. Miracle by Debbie Macomber, in preparation for the tv movie debuting on Dec. 5. It's a very enjoyable, humorous at times, book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently about halfway through:











This is one of my favorite series. This is the seventh volume, it was just released this week.

Mike


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading 







. Enjoying it.

N


----------



## Leslie

I need a really good book to read....I just finished plowing through this pirate story that took me 11 days to get through (that's an eternity in reading time for me). I need something really great....

L


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> I need a really good book to read....I just finished plowing through this pirate story that took me 11 days to get through (that's an eternity in reading time for me). I need something really great....
> 
> L


I finished this earlier in the week in maybe 3 evenings (and I'm not a particularly fast reader). It was a bit, I don't know...feminine for me, but I still enjoyed it overall though I'm not sure I'll read any of the others in the series. But if I recall, you like romance novels, and this seemed to me to be sort of mixture of urban fantasy (if you can call OK City "urban") and romance.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Has anyone read











And if so, did you like it?


----------



## NogDog

Currently about 1/2-way through (free download):


Just started:










Next in queue:


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> I finished this earlier in the week in maybe 3 evenings (and I'm not a particularly fast reader). It was a bit, I don't know...femine for me, but I still enjoyed it overall though I'm not sure I'll read any of the others in the series. But if I recall, you like romance novels, and this seemed to me to be sort of mixture of urban fantasy (if you can call OK City "urban") and romance.


Thanks for the suggestion. I downloaded the sample. I actually bought this, on Chris's strong recommendation...











So far, so good...


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I downloaded the sample. I actually bought this, on Chris's strong recommendation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good...


I hope I didn't lead you astray, Leslie. I thought it was a wonderful, poignant book with a strong message about "Spinning Forward" from whatever circumstances life may deal to us.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> I hope I didn't lead you astray, Leslie. I thought it was a wonderful, poignant book with a strong message about "Spinning Forward" from whatever circumstances life may deal to us.


I think there have been quite a few books posted here that we've both enjoyed, so I am trusting you on this one. Speaking of (one I know we both liked)....I have gotten friendly with Bill Konigsberg on Facebook. He's a really nice guy. I've been enjoying reading updates of his second novel, which he recently completed and has sent off to his agent and editor for their first review and comments.


----------



## DYB

Leslie>  Have you read much of Edith Wharton?  If not - get going!


----------



## Leslie

DYB said:


> Leslie> Have you read much of Edith Wharton? If not - get going!


I read The Age of Innocence and Ethan Frome (ages ago) and have seen A Midsummer's Night Dream performed on her estate in Lenox, Massachusetts.

The Age of Innocence (the movie) had scenes filmed in a dorm at my college (Russell Sage, Troy, NY) and a fraternity where I partied hearty (Pi Kappa Phi, on Second Street).

Beyond that, I haven't really thought about reading her stuff. Why should I? (I ask that sincerely).

L


----------



## DYB

Leslie said:


> I read The Age of Innocence and Ethan Frome (ages ago) and have seen A Midsummer's Night Dream performed on her estate in Lenox, Massachusetts.
> 
> The Age of Innocence (the movie) had scenes filmed in a dorm at my college (Russell Sage, Troy, NY) and a fraternity where I partied hearty (Pi Kappa Phi, on Second Street).
> 
> Beyond that, I haven't really thought about reading her stuff. Why should I? (I ask that sincerely).
> 
> L


Hmm... I find Wharton to be one of the most exceptional and truthful novelists of all. Her powers of observation of society around her - the humanity and inhumanity of their behavior - and her ability to convey what she's seen in the most direct manner are second to none. Her writings changed in tone over the years, especially after she left NY and settled in Paris. Her early works - when she was still part of the NY society - are highly emotionally charged. They are these seething hothouses of anger and rage, most notably her first novel "The House of Mirth." After she left NY behind the tone gradually changed to cold and ironic - she became an observer from afar instead of an active participant. "The Age of Innocence" epitomizes that - it's very cool and ironic and darkly comic. (There are many passages in it that are truly funny.) Her other great masterpiece (in my opinion) is "The Custom of the Country," which falls somewhere in between the emotions of "The House of Mirth" and cruelty of "The Age of Innocence."

One interesting biographical note about Wharton - her maiden name was Jones. You've heard the expression "Keeping up with the Joneses." She is one of the Joneses of that expression. Her very wealthy family were considered trendsetters of NY society in their day.

One of my favorite passages from "The Age of Innocence" is from Chapter 1 when everyone is the Metropolitan Opera for a performance of Charles Gounod's "Faust" with the Swedish soprano Christine Nilsson.

_She sang, of course, "M'ama!" and not "he loves me," since an unalterable and unquestioned law of the musical world required that the German text of French operas sung by Swedish artists should be translated into Italian for the clearer understanding of English- speaking audiences._

And then there is this description of the morbidly obese Mrs. Mingott:

_The immense accretion of flesh which had descended on her in middle life like a flood of lava on a doomed city had changed her from a plump active little woman with a neatly-turned foot and ankle into something as vast and august as a natural phenomenon. She had accepted this submergence as philosophically as all her other trials, and now, in extreme old age, was rewarded by presenting to her mirror an almost unwrinkled expanse of firm pink and white flesh, in the centre of which the traces of a small face survived as if awaiting excavation. A flight of smooth double chins led down to the dizzy depths of a still-snowy bosom veiled in snowy muslins that were held in place by a miniature portrait of the late Mr. Mingott; and around and below, wave after wave of black silk surged away over the edges of a capacious armchair, with two tiny white hands poised like gulls on the surface of the billows._


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Which Kindle editions of Edith Wharton's work do you recommend?


----------



## Figment

Finished reading  this morning.

Started and COMPLETED  this afternoon and evening. (All I can say is WOW!)

Tomorrow I plan on reading , which is the sequel to Infected: A Novel

All of these books were, by the way, read on the Kindle. The links may be to DTB's however.


----------



## DYB

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Which Kindle editions of Edith Wharton's work do you recommend?


In theory the free (or 99 cent) ones should be fine. Since Wharton wrote in English there's no need to worry about poor or outdated translations. Personally (being something of a snob!) I have a mixture of Bantam, Signet, Modern Library, and Oxford University Press editions of her works. These are the ones I have:

The House of Mirth







is about the destruction and degradation of a beautiful and not very young (age 29) woman as she attempts to find a rich husband (and refuses to play dirty to do it.)

The Custom of the Country







is about a completely amoral woman's climb higher and higher up the social ladder (the way pretty young women were expected to do) at any cost. (In many ways, she's the complete antithesis of the heroine of "The House of Mirth.")

The Age of Innocence







won the Pulitzer Prize (the first to be won by a female author) and is about New York society's attempt to rid themselves of Countess Olenska - who grew up among them but left their world ages ago to marry a European count...and has now left him because he is a "brute." Nobody cares that he beat her - a woman must do what is proper for a woman.

Old New York







is a collection of 4 novellas - if you're not in the mood for a full novel.

And on a lighter side there's Glimpses of the Moon







about a young man and woman who decide to get married so they - as a fun and newly married couple - can be invited to stay with their wealthy friends on the condition that if either one falls in love with someone else they'll amicably divorce. (Times they do change!) Things don't go exactly according to plan as they begin to actually fall in love with each other. I'm told that on a recent episode of the HBO series "Entourage" a script based on the novel was being bandied about.

Sorry about the links; I can't make the picture links work. I've tried many different ways and am having no luck!


----------



## DYB

Figment said:


> Finished reading  this morning.
> 
> Started and COMPLETED  this afternoon and evening. (All I can say is WOW!)
> 
> Tomorrow I plan on reading , which is the sequel to Infected: A Novel
> 
> All of these books were, by the way, read on the Kindle. The links may be to DTB's however.


I'm about to start "Contagious" as well! I read "Infected" a few months back. And "wow" pretty much covers it.


----------



## mlewis78

I just finished Cormac McCarthy's *The Road* in paperback. Haven't decided what to pick up next, but I have a lot to be read in both kindle and paper editions.


----------



## meljackson

mlewis78 said:


> I just finished Cormac McCarthy's *The Road* in paperback. Haven't decided what to pick up next, but I have a lot to be read in both kindle and paper editions.


Did you like it? It's next in line for me after I finish my current read: Spinning Forward.

Melissa


----------



## Dave Dykema

You didn't ask me, but I thought _The Road _ was excellent.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Finished Echo in the Bone today and now I am reading:











_--- shrunk pic_


----------



## meljackson

Dave Dykema said:


> You didn't ask me, but I thought _The Road _ was excellent.


Thanks Dave!

Melissa


----------



## timsgirl627

I do not have a Kindle yet but in paperback I am reading What a Girl Wants by Kristin Billerbeck. (I have NO IDEA how to make those link things sorry  ) It is about a 31 year old girl who is successful but has no prospects with men. She decides to turn her life around and change her attitude. I am about half way through it and am enjoying it so far. I picked it up at a used book shop a while back and just now realized that it is part of a series! The rest of the books are bargain books online at B&N right now so I ordered them last night (as well as other books by this author). Some were cheaper at Amazon than B&N so I split the order and basically got all of her "series" books. 

I just wanted to chime in with what I was reading, even though it is not Kindle.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

DYB, Thanks for the info on Edith Wharton.

Melissa, I also LOVED The Road.  Bought it for my brother and someone else, I just can't remember who.....
Wanted to go see the movie this weekend, but we got stuck repainting our bathroom.


----------



## mlewis78

meljackson said:


> Did you like it? It's next in line for me after I finish my current read: Spinning Forward.
> 
> Melissa


It was very good in it's own way. For the first 100 pages, I wondered why I'd ever bought it, but it was engaging. Read it in two days, since it wasn't long. I wouldn't want to imagine that world for longer than that!


----------



## 1131

I've finally started the 3rd book of the Distant Cousin series











I also just started The Inspector Barnaby series



but they are not available for Kindle. I love the BBC show so I have high hopes for these books
I read very few series before starting the Outlander books but now feel like I'm missing something without a series going (thanks a lot Gertie)


----------



## anivyl

I just finished Xenolith by Arcadia Sparrow (gotten off Smashwords), which I think is absolutely brilliant. I am torn between hating her for leaving me on a cliffhanger, and loving her for the work she produced. I believe she's a member here too! :O maybe.

anyways, I might get started with the Stieg Larsson series. Depends on my mood, but they do sound good and I might need a break from sci-fi/fantasy at the moment, while I get my breath back from all that holding my breath over Xenolith.


----------



## dnagirl

Just finished DTBs of 


and



Going to start in DTB:


And still working on in Kindle:


----------



## TC Beacham

Just started this one, my fourth Harry Bosch title...


----------



## chevauchee

Just finished Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets and now on to Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. I'm starting to think that the real reason Rowling won't allow her books in ebook form is an unhealthy attachment to the silly font used.

Yes, I know I'm the last one to be reading these.


----------



## NogDog

chevauchee said:


> Just finished Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets and now on to Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. I'm starting to think that the real reason Rowling won't allow her books in ebook form is an unhealthy attachment to the silly font used.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm the last one to be reading these.


Unless and until I ever start reading them.


----------



## mlewis78

NogDog said:


> Unless and until I ever start reading them.


Never thought I would read them and then in 2007 I read them all.


----------



## mlewis78

Since I last posted here, I've started *Waiting for Spring* by KB author R.J. Keller and *Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman* by Jon Krakauer.


----------



## mistyd107

just finished:










will start:


----------



## dnagirl

Just finished Edward Patterson's _The Jade Owl_ and liked it so much that I bought the next two books in the series.











Going to start _Genes in Conflict: The Biology of Selfish Genetic Elements_ by Austin Burt but I may set it aside for a while for something that requires a little less brainwork.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've had a tough day, but now my day's been made.   Thanks dnagirl

Ed Patterson


----------



## DYB

chevauchee said:


> Just finished Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets and now on to Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. I'm starting to think that the real reason Rowling won't allow her books in ebook form is an unhealthy attachment to the silly font used.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm the last one to be reading these.


Welcome to the dark side! The books get better with each volume. Actually, I think "Prisoner of Azkaban" is the first really great "Harry Potter" book and in many ways remains my favorite installment.


----------



## Maxx

DYB said:


> Actually, I think "Prisoner of Azkaban" is the first really great "Harry Potter" book and in many ways remains my favorite installment.


I have to agree, Prisoner of Azkaban was my favorite!


----------



## bobomonkey

Just finished Corea or Cho-sen: The Land of the Morning Calm by Arnold Henry Savage Landor. Interesting travelogue from a late-1880's visit to Korea. It's not the most accomplished prose, but the author has a great eye for detail and a pretty good sense of humor.

Just started Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom by Cory Doctorow.


----------



## telracs

I'm reading Leave Me Gasping by TM Beacham. I'm halfway through and enjoying it, and am hoping she maintains the suspense and fun until the end!


----------



## geoffthomas

Having finished Point Of Impact by Stephen Hunter I started:

Caravans by James Michener.
As always, Michener writes a spell-binding book.
And you learn so much about a place in this world while you read an interesting story.











If you would like some insight into the background of today's Afghanistan problems, you should read this.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

After finishing Caravans by James Michener, I have taken up:

The Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks.
Really good stuff here.
Comprised of:
The Way of Shadows
Shadow's Edge
and
Beyond the Shadows











I am 82% of the way through the trilogy.
Almost as much fun as reading Boyd Morrison's books.

The single volume is a good buy.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Geofthomas:

That Trilogy looks good, although I don;t know when I'll read it, but I couldn;t live without it and  . . .$$$ it. Also, Mitchner on the Kindle. That's the first one. Wanna see more.

Ed Patterson


----------



## NogDog

bobomonkey said:


> Just finished Corea or Cho-sen: The Land of the Morning Calm by Arnold Henry Savage Landor. Interesting travelogue from a late-1880's visit to Korea. It's not the most accomplished prose, but the author has a great eye for detail and a pretty good sense of humor.
> 
> Just started Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom by Cory Doctorow.


Here are some working versions of those links. 

Corea or Cho-sen: The Land of the Morning Calm

Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Here are some working versions of those links.
> 
> Corea or Cho-sen: The Land of the Morning Calm
> 
> Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom


thanks. i couldn't figure out if it was this computer or the links that were wonky.


----------



## meljackson

I loved Way of the Shadows. I may have to buy the trilogy for the other two in the series. 

I just started Catching Fire tonight. I forced myself to stop reading or I knew I would be up all night.

Melissa


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## sjc

Can we sticky post this thread?  It is a popular favorite.


----------



## MichelleR

sjc said:


> Can we sticky post this thread? It is a popular favorite.


I think that might be the reason why its not stickied -- it's constantly on the top without help.


----------



## dnagirl

As suspected, I had to set down the genetics book for something a little less taxing on the brain.

I chose _In A Sunburned Country _ by Bill Bryson and I'm really enjoying it. It manages to be informative and funny at the same time. I've laughed out loud quite a few times.


----------



## matte633

HOUSE by Frank Peretti and Ted Dekker


----------



## mistyd107

just finished:










about to start:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sjc said:


> Can we sticky post this thread? It is a popular favorite.





MichelleR said:


> I think that might be the reason why its not stickied -- it's constantly on the top without help.


Exactly. There seems to be little need to sticky this thread it's had a pretty consistent life of its own.. And y'all know you can bookmark a thread or even a specific post, right?

It's really easy in Firefox, just right click the subject of the actual post you want to bookmark and select "bookmark this link." In Explorer, click on the subject of the actual post and then select Add to Favorites.

The link to a post has the message number at the end like this:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16096.msg308375.html#msg308375

The link to a thread looks like this:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16096.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTW, this is a good time to announce that on the 1st of January, we're going to lock this thread!  

What!?!?!? you say? Nooooo!!!! You cry? 

Don't worry, we're just going to get organized. We'll rename this thread *"So, what are you reading? (2008-2009),"* lock it and start a new *"So, what are you reading? (2010)"* thread.

There will be links from the older thread to the newer thread, so those who like to browse history will be able to move from one thread to the other (as we do in the Free & Bargain Book threads in the Book Bazaar).

We're doing this for three reasons:
1. To make it easier to browse the thread, especially for new folks.
2. Big threads carry their own overhead for the forum; this lets us start over.
and 
3. The best reason is to create a kind of time capsule of what books have been read in a given year by KB members. At the end of 2010, we'll lock the thread again and start a new one for 2011.

Thanks for sharing your reads, folks!

Betsy & Ann


----------



## Thumper

MichelleR said:


>


That was in my top ten for this year...giving the print version to a couple people for Christmas, too...


----------



## telracs

Finished this yesterday. I really enjoyed it.











Finished this today (I'd started it a few days ago and stopped to read Leave Me Gasping)











And now I'm half way through...











Currently $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw

dnagirl said:


> As suspected, I had to set down the genetics book for something a little less taxing on the brain.
> 
> I chose _In A Sunburned Country _ by Bill Bryson and I'm really enjoying it. It manages to be informative and funny at the same time. I've laughed out loud quite a few times.


Bill Bryson is hilarious! His book about England is one of my favorites. I gave a copy to my Aunt, who loves to travel but consistently hates the books I pick out for her, and even she thought it was excellent!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I received a dead tree copy of the above, and have been reading it while traveling. It is actually very interesting. Not so much because of the history of the supposed Leonardo painting (not much is known about it) or the legal squabbling over whether it was real or not, but because of the discussion of how art "connoisseurs" work, and how they long insisted (and still do to a certain extent apparently) that scientific testing was valueless compared to the "vibe" that they get from visually examining a painting for awhile. It even inspired me to order a book on art forgeries, though the book is written by one of the connoisseurs that are so criticized in this book. Since I'm not a fine arts person, that is quite an accomplishment by this author.


----------



## Figment

dnagirl said:


> I chose _In A Sunburned Country _ by Bill Bryson and I'm really enjoying it. It manages to be informative and funny at the same time. I've laughed out loud quite a few times.


I've read a lot of Bryson's books, and this one, hands down, was my very favorite. I think it's hysterically funny...particularly the theme which weaves throughout that Australia is home to more things that can kill you than anywhere. Fun book!

Me? I just finished my second Scott Sigler book of the week. First , and now 

For anyone who hasn't read them, I really recommend you do so. Oh, and you have to read them in order...not to worry, each can be read in a day. In fact it's really hard not to do so (which is why it is I'm up at 2:15 a.m. I just finished the second novel).


----------



## Figment

Just started











N.B.: The book is available on Kindle. I just don't know how to do a Kindle link any more._--changed to Kindle link on 2d try . Betsy_

and am loving it so far...definately a book I can envision reading in a day (particularly since I took the day off, after my marathon reading session last night).


----------



## kevindorsey

Reading

Truman by David McCullough


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> Finished this today (I'd started it a few days ago and stopped to read Leave Me Gasping)


I used to know Brad Ferguson very well, but it was back in the 1980s when we both worked at CBS News. I read this when it came out. It was his first Star Trek book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just can't settle into reading anything new since I finished _An Echo in the Bone_. I read through the entire Stephanie Plum series again, reread _The Rose of Tibet_, and now I'm rereading Nora Roberts Key trilogy.


----------



## Nathan

DTB of Master Executioner

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Executioner-Loren-D-Estleman/dp/0312869703/ref=tmm_hrd_title_1


----------



## telracs

I've finished Interworld and have gone back to my Star Trek binge, but this time, Next Generation...


----------



## NogDog

Currently in the middle of two books (situation normal).

Enjoying this so far and very curious to see where he goes with it (probably not for devout Christians or Jews with no sense of humor):










This started a little slow for me, in part due to getting confused with many characters with difficult to remember names, but it's hooked me now pretty firmly (about 20-25% into the first book):


----------



## imon32red

The Hooded Claw said:


> I received a dead tree copy of the above, and have been reading it while traveling. It is actually very interesting. Not so much because of the history of the supposed Leonardo painting (not much is known about it) or the legal squabbling over whether it was real or not, but because of the discussion of how art "connoisseurs" work, and how they long insisted (and still do to a certain extent apparently) that scientific testing was valueless compared to the "vibe" that they get from visually examining a painting for awhile. It even inspired me to order a book on art forgeries, though the book is written by one of the connoisseurs that are so criticized in this book. Since I'm not a fine arts person, that is quite an accomplishment by this author.


I'll put this one on my list. I took an intro class into understanding art. I still don't know a whole lot about it though I would like to. I browse the art galleries from time to time. What usually stops me though is scenic photography. I can't pass by a store in the mall or wherever I am when I run into a store full of them. If you go to the old part of Park City, there are several fantastic stores that sell amazing prints. I waste hours there whenever I go.

I started going back to school about a year ago which leaves me little time for pleasure reading. When I do have a little extra time I tend to read religious books specific to my church. That is why I usually don't share what I am reading. However I have been reading a book that I would like to share. It is Walden by Henry David Thoreau. It is really fascinating.


----------



## Leslie

I downloaded the sample, and bought the book, based on a review from a friend...











I am about 20% in and enjoying it very much. Gertie, this might be one for you. It's called a fantasy but doesn't feel like fantasy -- just historical with slightly mind-bending things (so far).

Here's the review for anyone who might be interested:

http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/?p=11969

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I downloaded the sample, and bought the book, based on a review from a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about 20% in and enjoying it very much. Gertie, this might be one for you. It's called a fantasy but doesn't feel like fantasy -- just historical with slightly mind-bending things (so far).
> 
> Here's the review for anyone who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/?p=11969
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie. I went ahead and sampled.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Leslie. I went ahead and sampled.


Me too. Thanks, Leslie!


----------



## Meemo

This one was a bit slow in the beginning but it's getting interesting...first in a series of 7 about D.C. homicide detective Fiona Fitzgerald.

*American Quartet* by Warren Adler


----------



## Chris W

Just downloaded and started reading another of Malcolm Gladwell's books. I've got to admit, I love being able to carry around all these non-fiction books with me on my DX. I take lots of notes, and can easily share those thoughts with others by accessing my Kindle for the discussion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I downloaded the sample, and bought the book, based on a review from a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about 20% in and enjoying it very much. Gertie, this might be one for you. It's called a fantasy but doesn't feel like fantasy -- just historical with slightly mind-bending things (so far).
> 
> Here's the review for anyone who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/?p=11969
> 
> L


Leslie, almost finished the sample, but one thing is driving me crazy. No period after St. I keep seeing St Vier and it keeps throwing me off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Leslie, almost finished the sample, but one thing is driving me crazy. No period after St. I keep seeing St Vier and it keeps throwing me off.


That's pretty standard British usage, as I recall. . . . . . .


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Leslie, almost finished the sample, but one thing is driving me crazy. No period after St. I keep seeing St Vier and it keeps throwing me off.


Yes, I noticed that but I just mentally adjusted my brain and it is not bothering me anymore.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Yes, I noticed that but I just mentally adjusted my brain and it is not bothering me anymore.
> 
> L


Maybe if I don't read it when I'm exhausted and not in the throne room, I'll have more control over my brain.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading









It's been on my TBR list for a while, but I hadn't gotten around to it. I was at the library doing some research for a class and I was using one of the computers near the fiction section. As I was leaving the computer station, it was right there staring me in the face, so I thought that must mean it was time to read it.


----------



## jaspertyler

I am currently reading:

Under the Dome by Stephen King (audio)

A book on treating PTSD in paperback

Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand by Carrie Vaughn on Kindle


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's pretty standard British usage, as I recall. . . . . . .


Same thing for "Mr", no period. Whenever I start reading something published in the UK, it takes a little while to get used to the single quotes.

Their misspelling of "colour" and "theatre" don't bother me, however. 

(Does this mean Dr Pepper is actually an English beverage?)

To keep on topic, my current read is:











Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> Same thing for "Mr", no period. Whenever I start reading something published in the UK, it takes a little while to get used to the single quotes.


I've read a lot of English authors and never noticed that. I'll have to look at a couple of them.



> (Does this mean Dr Pepper is actually an English beverage?)


Sorry, they can't have credit for that. They already have Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

This is a book that long slipped past me every time a cheap copy would come up on Half.com I checked to see if it was on Kindle on the off chance it was and was thrilled to see it was! Apparently it was the #1 requested out of print book in 2007. It was the second book I bought on Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading The Bin Ladens by Steve Coll and The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood.


----------



## chevauchee




----------



## NogDog

chevauchee said:


>


Hmm...I know that you cannot copyright titles, but it sure takes a lot of _chutzpah_ to name a book Foundation







in the sci-fi/fantasy genre.


----------



## joanne29

Just finished Hunger Games, and loved it



but before I continue on to the sequel I am reading Dennis Lehane's Darkness Take My Hand



and so far I am hooked!

DTB links


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

chevauchee said:


>


Oh, I will be interested in how you like it. I like the Valdemar books and have not read that one yet


----------



## Figment

OK, so the last two books I read, while total fun for me, were probably nothing you will ever see in a literature class of any sort. They were _Infected_ and _Contagious_, both by Scott Sigler. Way fun, and very quick reads...and very much making me look forward to the release of the third of the trilogy which I understand is to be called _Pandemic_.

All that said, I just finished reading _The Gargoyle_ by Andrew Davidson.



What a totally wonderful book!!! It's a love story within a love story within a love story (and so on). It's about the transcendence of time and penance (on many levels). It's about art and literature...the creative process. It truly is one of the five best books I've read all year.


----------



## markel

Currently I am reading New York: The Novel



At first I wasn't sure if it would hold my interest, but after reading the sample, I was hooked.

Being a NYer myself, and quite conversant with NYC history, I am enjoying seeing some of the small facts as well as the well known ones come to light - in a very readable fiction.


----------



## markel

I have just finished reading Pirate Latitudes: A Novel



This was found on Michael Crichton's harddrive after he passed away last year - finished but unpublished. It is not up to what you would expect from him - and a strictly adventure tale with no cutting edge science or message within - but still a very good story and one of those books you find yourself unable to put down.

I understand that Steven Speilberg will be making the movie.


----------



## geoffthomas

ravenclawprefect said:


> Oh, I will be interested in how you like it. I like the Valdemar books and have not read that one yet


I read this book as DTB last year and liked it - it is much like her other valdemar books. The best were the Vanyel ones, but this was good.


----------



## kevindorsey

Going to start on Michael Connely's - Dragons.  Looks very interesting.


----------



## chevauchee

ravenclawprefect said:


> Oh, I will be interested in how you like it. I like the Valdemar books and have not read that one yet


It was pretty good. A little slow in some places, but the set up has pay off. I will say that if you prefer the Heralding to the training, skip this one because it's all life prior to being chosen and trainee period (which I don't mind, but I knew someone who preferred the books with older heroes).


----------



## OliviaD

Just finished Glenn Beck's _Common Sense_. A real scary perspective though I know some people find him a bit over the top, he makes some good points. I've started on a collection of works by H.P. Lovecraft. I love horror tales and I hear he is top notch, besides, being a bit on the cheap side, I got a whole collection of his works for only .99. Can't beat that. Guess that's a good follow-up to Glenn Beck's horror story.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This is my current read:











First of a series of four or five written Aaron Elkins and his wife Charlotte. I think I may have read this one before when it was first published 20 years or so ago. It's a pretty straightforward mystery involving a golfing tournament.

I believe all this series are on the Kindle.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike, a mystery recommendation from you is worth something.  I sampled.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Mike, a mystery recommendation from you is worth something. I sampled.


And they are only $3.99 each. Such a deal.

Mike


----------



## TC Beacham

Just about to finish ECHO PARK by Michael Connelly, and I'm really enjoying it! Does anyone know which, if any, Harry Bosch novels have been made into movies? I'm wondering who played Bosch.


----------



## dnagirl

Just started The Hunger Games


----------



## KindleChickie

Thelonious Monk: The Life and Times of an American Original (Kindle Edition)
by Robin Kelley (Author) 

I pre-ordered it and it hit my Kindle last night sometime.


----------



## NogDog

KindleChickie said:


> Thelonious Monk: The Life and Times of an American Original (Kindle Edition)
> by Robin Kelley (Author)
> 
> I pre-ordered it and it hit my Kindle last night sometime.


It probably hit your Kindle "'Round Midnight", right?


----------



## geoffthomas

Finished The Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks.
Comprised of:
The Way of Shadows
Shadow's Edge
and
Beyond the Shadows











This is really good reading.

Am now reading Distant Cousin by our own Brass Man - Al Past.











Really good.


----------



## KindleChickie

NogDog said:


> It probably hit your Kindle "'Round Midnight", right?


  I cant believe I didnt see that one....


----------



## MichelleR

And, my selection from an author here:











I'm taking a break from non-fiction, unless Vine related -- as my brain wants make-believe.


----------



## Leslie

Just finished:











Oh my God, so good. Five stars. This is not the type of book I usually read but this one pulled me in instantly and didn't let me go. As a bonus, the book includes an afterword by the the author and three short stories that provide a little more story about the two main characters. Definitely recommended.

About to begin:











Brand new and highly recommended by my friend Anne Brooke.


----------



## Nathan

MichelleR said:


> And, my selection from an author here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a break from non-fiction, unless Vine related -- as my brain wants make-believe.


phew, dodged a bullet   

am reading


----------



## MichelleR

Your time will come, Nathan. When you least expect it, expect it.


----------



## Nathan

MichelleR said:


> Your time will come, Nathan. When you least expect it, expect it.


haha...but then what would we have to banter about


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I finished off A Wicked Slice yesterday, so I started a new mystery.

I'm about 20% of the way into this one.











I'm enjoying it so far. I've read all of Grafton's Milhone series.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> Their misspelling of "colour" and "theatre" don't bother me, however.


Perhaps we're the ones misspelling. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

This isn't the version I have, I bought my from baen books.

I've decided that I'm going to read all the stuff on my kindle in oldest to newest order. So anything I've bought recently ain't gonna get read for quite a while....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps we're the ones misspelling.
> 
> Betsy


Nope. It's them. 

Mike


----------



## telracs

jmiked said:


> Nope. It's them.
> 
> Mike


They were first, so....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> This isn't the version I have, I bought my from baen books.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to read all the stuff on my kindle in oldest to newest order. So anything I've bought recently ain't gonna get read for quite a while....


I've noticed the Andre Norton books available quite cheap, and have thought about re-reading them, especially the Ross Murdock books. I loved those when I first read 'em as a kid, and I suspect they'll hold up well.

I keep telling myself that I'm a couple of dozen books ahead of myself already, and I must stop buying Kindle books, but then I see bargain books I can't pass up, or something that is _SO_ interesting I must read it at once. Bully for you if you can maintain the discipline of reading in order.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

scarlet said:


> This isn't the version I have, I bought my from baen books.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to read all the stuff on my kindle in oldest to newest order. So anything I've bought recently ain't gonna get read for quite a while....


Classic science fiction. I re-read it on my Kindle last year. Good read. It's pubic domain, but I think you can get it and the second in the series (which is not public domain) from the Baen Free Library.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

scarlet said:


> They were first, so....


Nope. My dictionary has both those deviant spellings as second or third choices. So they are wrong.

Just like people who say kilOMeter instead of KILometer.

Mike

(you realize I'm just indulging in some chain-yanking, right?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Me, too.


Betsy


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> I've noticed the Andre Norton books available quite cheap, and have thought about re-reading them, especially the Ross Murdock books. I loved those when I first read 'em as a kid, and I suspect they'll hold up well.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I'm a couple of dozen books ahead of myself already, and I must stop buying Kindle books, but then I see bargain books I can't pass up, or something that is _SO_ interesting I must read it at once. Bully for you if you can maintain the discipline of reading in order.


I'm the demented person who has listened to her entire iPod library in alphabetical order. I'll keep you updated on how it goes.



jmiked said:


> Classic science fiction. I re-read it on my Kindle last year. Good read. It's pubic domain, but I think you can get it and the second in the series (which is not public domain) from the Baen Free Library.
> Mike


yes, I've got the baen free library version. I was a bit confused because it seemed like I was pretty well through the story, but only 30% through the locations. So I checked out the TOC and realized that I had not one, but 2 books! Way cool. I'm almost done with Time Traders, and actually started one chapter of Galactic Derelict


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:










about to start:


----------



## angelad

The Magician's Elephant by Kate DiCamillo


----------



## MariaESchneider

I've had so little time for reading lately. But I started a book this afternoon--another non-fiction, which is odd for me. Not my usual pick, but in some ways similar to my last pick (Recollections by Jim Chambers.) Don't ask me what it is with memoir-like-autobiographies catching my attention and holding it.

Anyway, I'm reading "Snake Jazz" by Dave Baldwin: (let's see if I can manage a link-thingie...)



but that is the paperback. Here is the kindle version (which is what I am reading):

http://www.amazon.com/Snake-Jazz-ebook/dp/B002PSD35O/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

This paragraph kind of hooked me:

"I wrote Snake Jazz to demonstrate that motivation and hard work are much more important than genes and other kinds of luck in giving your autobiography a happy ending. Practice, practice, practice will not only get you to Carnegie Hall; it will get you to Yankee Stadium, the U.S. chess championships or just about anywhere else you care to go."

I've always hoped that practice and hard work would get me where I wanted to go. Sometimes (many times?) I've thought that it simply wasn't true. But I never had much inborn talent, so hard work is all I had to go with. Should be an interesting read. It doesn't sound like the author thought he had a lot of talent starting out either.


----------



## mistyd107

Just finshed: cute quick read










Will start:


----------



## Neekeebee

_Shike_ by Robert J. Shea, recommended by someone on another thread. Sort of a ninja-monk saga that takes place in feudal Japan. Very good so far. Sorry no link, as it looks like Amazon doesn't sell it anymore, but free for Kindle from Manybooks.

N


----------



## telracs

this is a link to an unavailable paperback version. amazon doesn't sell the e-book either, I got it from baen books.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm still reading The Bin Ladens by Steve Coll and have started Lamb by Christopher Moore. Thanks all of you who mentioned Lamb, because I wouldn't have known about it otherwise.



Also still am only part way through Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood, but I will get back to it some time after I finish The Bin Ladens.


----------



## 911jason

Neekeebee said:


> _Shike_ by Robert J. Shea, recommended by someone on another thread. Sort of a ninja-monk saga that takes place in feudal Japan. Very good so far. Sorry no link, as it looks like Amazon doesn't sell it anymore, but free for Kindle from Manybooks.
> 
> N


I downloaded Shike as well based on that recommendation, but I haven't started it yet... Here's the link to the manybooks page:


----------



## kevindorsey

Kindred in Death by J.D. Robb have this in quee


----------



## Leslie

Just finished:











Lots of fun. I posted a review here:

http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/?p=12851

L


----------



## joanne29

Just finished darkness take my hand and loved it, as it was my first Lehane book.



Now I am finally going to give Twilight a try.



DTB links


----------



## PD Allen

Lucius Shepard's The Jaguar Hunter, R. Crumb's Complete Cartoons Volume 4, and Kevin L. Donihe's Shall We Gather at the Garden.

I don't know that any of them are available on kindle. Sorry.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Gary Larsens  The Chickens are Restless...and I understand most of them all by myself


----------



## jaspertyler

I finished A is for Alibi by Sue Grafton today.  I didn't really like it all that much, but that might be because I am pretty distracted.

I started rereading One for the Money by Janet Evanovich.  This is a great reread because it is the introduction to some much loved characters


----------



## tedmcardle

Freakanomics


----------



## chevauchee

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## imon32red

chevauchee said:


> Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


I am not a Harry Potter Junkie by any means. However, I have seen each of the movies once they hit DVD. I have also read the series. I would rate the series as good overall. I was terribly disappointed with the last book. With that said I really enjoyed The Goblet of Fire.  It was fun, entertaining, and the characters really took shape in this book. In fact one of these days I will probably read it again.


----------



## Leslie

imon32red said:


> I am not a Harry Potter Junkie by any means. However, I have seen each of the movies once they hit DVD. I have also read the series. I would rate the series as good overall. I was terribly disappointed with the last book. With that said I really enjoyed The Goblet of Fire. It was fun, entertaining, and the characters really took shape in this book. In fact one of these days I will probably read it again.


The fifth HP book was my favorite.

I'm in that restless stage. I've just read a couple of really terrific books (I re-read one of them it was so good) and I am having a hard time settling down to my next read....

L


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading 

I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## mistyd107

gave up on:









about to start:


----------



## 911jason

Leslie said:


> I'm in that restless stage. I've just read a couple of really terrific books (I re-read one of them it was so good) and I am having a hard time settling down to my next read....
> 
> L


Glad to hear I'm not the only one!!! I've been in a total reading slump since October... only completed one book in that time. I've started and discarded about 20 though... =(


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading Ricky Sides' new short story collection: Adventures in Reading


----------



## Leslie

911jason said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only one!!! I've been in a total reading slump since October... only completed one book in that time. I've started and discarded about 20 though... =(


I think I've settled down on this:


----------



## telracs

I found this DTB on the shelf in my apartment building and since I was heading to a concert and not carrying my kindle, I decided to read it.



I figured out the solution 1/2 way through and even though there are more of the series available on kindle, I didn't like it enough to get them.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished...










Just starting...


----------



## drenee

I can't seem to stay interested in anything either.

I'm reading Lee Goldberg's _*Mr. Monk Goes to Hawaii*_. 
I'm liking it, but it's taking me longer to read than it should.

deb


----------



## dnagirl

_Running With Scissors: A Memoir_ by Augusten Burroughs


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just read Michael Palmer's Second Opinion in pbook form from the library:









It was good, not great. It was interesting in that the main character has Asperger syndrome and some of the book deals with the challenges that presents her. Turns out one of Palmer's children has Aspergers.

On my Kindle, I just finished an early Dean Koontz book, The Key to Midnight, that he originally wrote under a pen name. A different style than the other books of his I've read, and he has a very interesting postscript where he talks about writing and then rewriting the book.

Now, I'm doing some comfort reading, re-reading the last couple of JD Robb books that I owned in pbook form so that I can use my Coinstar gift certificate to buy a couple more. I'm a bit behind in the series, as I've always waited for the paperback version and my Kindle came out about the time I was due to buy the next one. Thank you Coinstar!

Betsy


----------



## HaemishM

I'm finally reading Neal Stephenson's _The Diamond Age_. I loved _Snow Crash_ and the stuff he wrote with his uncle under the name Stephen Bury (_Interface_) but had not gotten around to reading his other works. It's definitely time to remedy that. I had been avoiding reading much cyberpunk while I'm writing cyberpunk myself, but I have a pretty good idea what I'm writing won't be influenced too much by this.


----------



## Trilby

I just started reading *Vanish, by Tom Pawlik*. So far so good.


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm reading Jack Kilborn's Afraid. It's a fast moving thriller (one of those where everyone's in danger from page 1). I like it, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## JimC1946

I just finished reading Russell Atwood's East Village Noir







. It's a short story that introduces his mystery series about the exploits of private investigator Payton Sherwood. Although I'm not too keen on buying a single short story, it's a very good, fast-paced read, and it includes the first chapter of his Payton Sherwood mystery "Losers Live Longer." Recommended.


----------



## bkworm8it

I'm enjoying this book


----------



## geoffthomas

Have finished Distant Cousin by our own Brass Man - Al Past.
This is a really "nice" book. And a page-turner. I will go purchase the next in the series.











I am now reading the second of a trilogy by Robin Hobb, Royal Assassin.











I like this series.

Just sayin......


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Let me know how tha Assassin series is. I had a hard time with the Mad Ship and although I have all of Robin Hobbs books on the Kindle, I a little shy.

Right now, among other things, I've started Brenden Carrols Red Cross of Gold Book I (I have 14 to go), and I'm liking it very much.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Neekeebee

Took a break from *Shike* to read http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41t%2BsYoRrVL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-6,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg 
_*Snodgrass Vacation*_ by KB member Dave Conifer. Enjoyed it!

N


----------



## joanne29

Well I finally read Twilight, and I have to say I enjoyed it.



Now I am off for Catching Fire! I am on a young adult reading kick I guess.



DTB links


----------



## geoffthomas

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Let me know how tha Assassin series is. I had a hard time with the Mad Ship and although I have all of Robin Hobbs books on the Kindle, I a little shy.
> 
> Right now, among other things, I've started Brenden Carrols Red Cross of Gold Book I (I have 14 to go), and I'm liking it very much.
> 
> Ed Patterson


All nine of Robin's books build on each other. So you would probably have enjoyed that book better if you had read Assassin's Apprentice first then the rest of the first trilogy before trying the ship books.

Just sayin.....


----------



## angelad

Got this book for free:
The Book Thief by Markus Zusak

A few pages in so far, looks interesting


----------



## dnagirl

dnagirl said:


> _Running With Scissors: A Memoir_ by Augusten Burroughs


Quoting myself to say that I'm sorry I spent money on this book. I'm finding it very sad and disturbing and I'm not sure why it's touted as humor. I'm half tempted to quit it.


----------



## dnagirl

Ok, blasted through the rest of _Running With Scissors_ and will never read that again.

Now onto _G33k Mafia_ by Rick Dakan.


----------



## NogDog

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Let me know how tha Assassin series is. I had a hard time with the Mad Ship and although I have all of Robin Hobbs books on the Kindle, I a little shy.
> 
> Right now, among other things, I've started Brenden Carrols Red Cross of Gold Book I (I have 14 to go), and I'm liking it very much.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I read the first "Assassin" book (when it was free) and found it just good enough that I decided to read the two sequels, but that pretty much burned me out on this. I found too much of the plot being driven by characters being stupid, oblivious, or stubborn with cliches such as the once-effective monarch being led astray by poor advisors; and when all else failed, extraordinary coincidences were used to create tension or move the plot forward. Ultimately I finished the trilogy just because I'd invested enough time that I felt I had to, but in the end I did not really care all that much what happened to everyone.


----------



## Chloista

dnagirl said:


> Quoting myself to say that I'm sorry I spent money on this book. I'm finding it very sad and disturbing and I'm not sure why it's touted as humor. I'm half tempted to quit it.


I hated this book. Never did finish it. Would never recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

hanks NogDog. Can anyone recommend The Dark is Rising. I have that trilogy and am toying with it. I saw the movie and I'm thinking its YA, but beside Brenden's books (and Mikes prequel), I'm looking to settle in with good series (while I wait for George Martin to deliver his last book).

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> hanks NogDog. Can anyone recommend The Dark is Rising. I have that trilogy and am toying with it. I saw the movie and I'm thinking its YA, but beside Brenden's books (and Mikes prequel), I'm looking to settle in with good series (while I wait for George Martin to deliver his last book).
> 
> Thanks
> Ed Patterson


If you're talking the Susan Cooper series, it's actually 5 books, of which The Dark is Rising is the second (and the best in my opinion). I don't like the first, the 3rd and 4th are good, but the fifth is a bit of a let down.

I gave up on Old Nathan and moved on to a short story collection by Keith Laumer. But I've realized that I've already read it so I'll be starting something new tomorrow.

Oh, wait, tomorrow's a travel day, I'll be taking a paperback with me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> I gave up on Old Nathan and moved on to a short story collection by Keith Laumer. But I've realized that I've already read it so I'll be starting something new tomorrow.


I'm a big David Drake fan, but Old Nathan didn't thrill me either. I believe I did finish it, but it wasn't his best. Laumer is always worth reading or rereading, though!


----------



## NogDog

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm a big David Drake fan, but Old Nathan didn't thrill me either. I believe I did finish it, but it wasn't his best. Laumer is always worth reading or rereading, though!


_Old Nathan_ was a fair bit off of Drake's usual milieu and style, but I quite enjoyed it, though I can't say I thought it was great.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm a big David Drake fan, but Old Nathan didn't thrill me either. I believe I did finish it, but it wasn't his best. Laumer is always worth reading or rereading, though!





NogDog said:


> _Old Nathan_ was a fair bit off of Drake's usual milieu and style, but I quite enjoyed it, though I can't say I thought it was great.


I'd read most of the Old Nathan stories already, and was finding it hard going. I got through 75% of it. The Laumer are good stories, but again, since I've read them, didn't think it made sense to reread when I have 278 items in my TBR list. And I'm trying to get through them all in order of buying and only really want to read new stuff.

I'm taking a Star Trek book with me on the trip since the only reading time I'll really have is on the train ride into the city tomorrow and home Thursday night.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ishmael?  Hasn't someone already used that name?


----------



## angelad

scarlet said:


> I'd read most of the Old Nathan stories already, and was finding it hard going. I got through 75% of it. The Laumer are good stories, but again, since I've read them, didn't think it made sense to reread when I have 278 items in my TBR list. And I'm trying to get through them all in order of buying and only really want to read new stuff.
> 
> I'm taking a Star Trek book with me on the trip since the only reading time I'll really have is on the train ride into the city tomorrow and home Thursday night.


My brother had all of these books. Star Trekkies


----------



## Leslie

angelad said:


> Got this book for free:
> The Book Thief by Markus Zusak
> 
> A few pages in so far, looks interesting


Where did you get it for free?


----------



## Jeff

angelad said:


> Got this book for free:
> The Book Thief by Markus Zusak





Leslie said:


> Where did you get it for free?


From the book thief?


Spoiler



Sorry. Couldn't resist. No offense intended.


----------



## Chloista

scarlet said:


> I'd read most of the Old Nathan stories already, and was finding it hard going. I got through 75% of it. The Laumer are good stories, but again, since I've read them, didn't think it made sense to reread when I have 278 items in my TBR list. And I'm trying to get through them all in order of buying and only really want to read new stuff.
> 
> I'm taking a Star Trek book with me on the trip since the only reading time I'll really have is on the train ride into the city tomorrow and home Thursday night.


I used to own the paperback -- years ago. Then I lost it. It was a favorite. But it goes against my grain to pay $7.99 or so for it. If it comes down in price again (it was $9.99), I'll consider buying for the Kindle -- but not til then.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have been vaguely aware of Joseph Wambaugh's books about police work for years, but never seriously considered reading them till I saw here that this book and "The New Centurions" were available on Kindle for only $1.99 each. Of course I had to grab both of 'em, and I'm glad I did since I see that this book is back up to $6.39, though New Centurions is still only two bucks. For some reason I believed that "Blue Knight" was the first of Wambaugh's books, which ends up to be wrong, though reading it first didn't do me any harm since the two books aren't directly connected.

I enjoyed 'The Blue Knight" which is a very detailed gritty, and moment-by-moment account of the last three days before a patrol cop retires. There are a lot of small details in the book that appear to be authentic, and were very interesting. The book seems a bit surreal now since it was set in 1970 and includes all the hot issues of the time. Bumper, the hero, is definitely a flawed knight, but he is also very sincere in his dedication to his duty. He seems to get a bit more flawed as the book progresses. I'd expected a certain ending, and found the ending that did happen was a surprise, and probably not as satisfying as I'd hope for. I enjoyed the book and suspect anyone who finds the subject appealing will like it, though there is a bit more internal conflict and personal dilemma agonizing than I'd expected.


----------



## Jeff

The Hooded Claw said:


> There are a lot of small details in the book that appear to be authentic, and were very interesting. The book seems a bit surreal now since it was set in 1970 and includes all the hot issues of the time. Bumper, the hero, is definitely a flawed knight, but he is also very sincere in his dedication to his duty. He seems to get a bit more flawed as the book progresses. I'd expected a certain ending, and found the ending that did happen was a surprise, and probably not as satisfying as I'd hope for. I enjoyed the book and suspect anyone who finds the subject appealing will like it, though there is a bit more internal conflict and personal dilemma agonizing than I'd expected.


Wambaugh was a working detective in the LAPD when he started writing. His work became more and more disturbing and downright activist as time went by, but he produced some wonderful stuff.

I've read _The New Centurions_ ( a 1971 novel), _The Blue Knight_ (a 1972 novel), _The Onion Field_ (a 1973 nonfiction account), _The Choirboys_ ( a 1975 novel), _The Black Marble_ ( a 1978 novel) and _The Glitter Dome_ (a 1981 novel).

I was a fan of his Police Story on TV, which says a lot since I'm a well known TV hater. I think he may have written the pilot and first season of Hill Street Blues as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jeff said:


> Wambaugh was a working detective in the LAPD when he started writing. His work became more and more disturbing and downright activist as time went by, but he produced some wonderful stuff.


"Disturbing"...That's a good word for how "The Blue Knight" got as the book progressed. I enjoyed it, but it was disturbing in many ways! I'm definitely reading New Centurions soon, after I get a Sherlock Holmes fix.


----------



## NogDog

The Hooded Claw said:


> "Disturbing"...That's a good word for how "The Blue Knight" got as the book progressed. I enjoyed it, but it was disturbing in many ways! I'm definitely reading New Centurions soon, after I get a Sherlock Holmes fix.


I read his _The Onion Field_ many years ago. It was quite good and kept me engrossed, but it's not the sort of thing I'd read for "fun," that's for sure.


----------



## JimC1946

NogDog said:


> I read his _The Onion Field_ many years ago. It was quite good and kept me engrossed, but it's not the sort of thing I'd read for "fun," that's for sure.


I agree. _The Onion Field_ was a great book, but it was brutal to read. And after seeing the film based on the book, I've never thought of actor James Woods except as a sadistic killer, and that was thirty years ago.


----------



## DYB

I'm still ploughing through Contagious







. (It's a sequel to Infected







.) I really liked the first book: it was fast and furious. But the second novel is getting on my nerves. I'm 50% through and I wish it was already over. It's at least 150 pages too long. (The total page count if 448.) It's to Sigler's credit that he can keep coming up with new obstacles, but it's starting to feel like you're getting beaten over the head with a hammer. Maybe he should have saved some of those new obstacles for another novel. This one is getting tiresome; I might take a break and read something else.

Also, I've come to realize that the book is right-wing propaganda for the Patriot Act. Which is fine if you're conservative, but is really annoying for a librul like myself. Sigler's approach reminds me of the show _24._ But that's neither here nor there. It's too long either way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ya know. . . .just 'cause you started it. . . .doesn't mean you have to finish it. . . .if you're enjoying it that little, give yourself a break.  You have my permission.


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ya know. . . .just 'cause you started it. . . .doesn't mean you have to finish it. . . .if you're enjoying it that little, give yourself a break. You have my permission.


  Thanks. It just feels like if one has invested a certain amount of time into it already - you might as well finish it. You know? But why torture myself in one sitting. I'll move on to something else (like, the complete works of Jane Austen or something) and then come back to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I get it. . . .totally. . . .I usually feel that if I start a book I have to finish it. . . but the older I get, the more often I feel like I don't need to waste my time on something that's supposed to be enjoyable when it's not!


----------



## dnagirl

DYB said:


> Thanks. It just feels like if one has invested a certain amount of time into it already - you might as well finish it. You know? But why torture myself in one sitting. I'll move on to something else (like, the complete works of Jane Austen or something) and then come back to it.


I totally get this feeling. I wanted to give up on that stupid Running With Scissors book about 60% of the way through, but forced myself to finish...not because I really wanted to, but because I felt I should. Why do I torture myself?


----------



## Dave Dykema

Hmmm. Both my wife and I thought _Running with Scissors_ was great.


----------



## kevindorsey

Oh boy, I'm reading 3 books right now.  Its going to be a while before I finish all of htem, but I'm coming close on 1.  How do you guys manage not reading 5 at a time?


----------



## dnagirl

Dave Dykema said:


> Hmmm. Both my wife and I thought _Running with Scissors_ was great.


I didn't get the "humor." Then, I got to one particular part that made me so sick to my stomach I could hardly go on.


----------



## Todd

finishing the Gathering storm...from the Wheel of Time Series


----------



## patrisha w.

Chloista said:


> I used to own the paperback -- years ago. Then I lost it. It was a favorite. But it goes against my grain to pay $7.99 or so for it. If it comes down in price again (it was $9.99), I'll consider buying for the Kindle -- but not til then.


This is the book that introduced me to Barbara Hambly's writing.... I have read almost everything she has written since then with the exception of the vampire books. I just don't care for vampire books too much...

Patrisha


----------



## shalom israel

Since many here are voracious readers, I assume you have read a book only to realize at some point that you have already read it!!!! This happened to me with recently with The New Centurions. I read so much that I sometimes forget about a book I might have read years ago. With this book, I started to get the feeling that I had read this about half way through and then one particular chapter confirmed it.


----------



## DYB

shalom israel said:


> Since many here are voracious readers, I assume you have read a book only to realize at some point that you have already read it!!!! This happened to me with recently with The New Centurions. I read so much that I sometimes forget about a book I might have read years ago. With this book, I started to get the feeling that I had read this about half way through and then one particular chapter confirmed it.


Ha! That's funny. It happened to me once, while on an Agatha Christie binge. Some of her books really are interchangeable and as I read one in particular I realized I'd read it before - but it took me most of the book to realize it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, but, if I'm reading and thinking "I'm sure I've read this" but can't figure out/remember what will happen next or how it ends. . . .well, I figure I may as well go ahead and read it again.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm reading The Lord of Horses by Diana Paxson in DTB ( not available on K ) it's my favorite series.


----------



## prairiesky

Just finished Under the Dome by Stephen King.  I like most King books and did enjoy this one.  This is one huge book.  But, as with King, it was a fairly fast read.  So many characters to keep track of......alien scenario....religious nutwing and all!


----------



## suicidepact

Well, I just finished Juiet,Naked by Nick Hornby, and wanted to read something a bit 'heavier' so I'm going with









I'm excited as I haven't read any of either his fiction or science fiction yet, so I anticipate reading Wasp Factory afterwards.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Current read:











The one I'm actually using is from Manybooks or Mobileread, and was free. This is the first of 7 volumes. Dr Thorndyke came along a few years after Sherlock Holmes, nearly a contemporary. Very popular in the day, and still a good read.

Mike


----------



## Taborcarn

I'm trying to work my way through all the DTB's I've got laying around my apartment before I get my Kindle for Christmas. Not too likely as once the Kindle comes these will probably get put on the backburner again, but this is what I'm working with:

Currently Reading: 

And the next ones in the pipe:


----------



## mominsky

Currently reading Contagion by Robin Cook - he is the guy who wrote the book OUtbreak, the movie with Dustin Hoffman, was based on.  Very good so far - 52% through it, and definitely cant put it down.  Very easy read too - lots of dialogue and mystery.


----------



## JimC1946

I just finished reading Adventures in Reading







by Ricky Sides. It's an interesting mix of fictional short stories and nonfiction articles. It's a good buy for $1.99. Be sure to zoom in on the cover, it has some really eye-catching art.


----------



## talleylynn

I'm currently reading (25%) *Right Ascention * by David Derrico. It is a good story and well-written and is only $ .99 in Amazon right now. There is also a sequel at .99.

edit: sorry, can't get the link thing to work


----------



## corkyb

Dave Dykema said:


> Hmmm. Both my wife and I thought _Running with Scissors_ was great.


Augusten Burroughs is one of my very favorite authors. Running with Scissors was my least favorite, because it's so sad and it's true. Read "Dry"; it's wonderful book about his adulthood and his getting into recovery. Very very funny. I think I've read everything he's written except the latest about his relationship with his father.
Paula ny


----------



## kevindorsey

talleylynn said:


> I'm currently reading (25%) *Right Ascention * by David Derrico. It is a good story and well-written and is only $ .99 in Amazon right now. There is also a sequel at .99.
> 
> edit: sorry, can't get the link thing to work


I've seen that title last time I was browsing through. Seems like a good book to check out.


----------



## Dave Dykema

corkyb said:


> Augusten Burroughs is one of my very favorite authors. Running with Scissors was my least favorite, because it's so sad and it's true. Read "Dry"; it's wonderful book about his adulthood and his getting into recovery. Very very funny. I think I've read everything he's written except the latest about his relationship with his father.


I've only read _Scissors_. My wife is the exact opposite of you. She loved _Scissors_ and didn't like _Dry_.

Of course, _Scissors_ was the first bought she/we read of him, so a portion of discovering new talent might have influenced our/her enjoyment.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished 







, which is definitely one of my favorite reads of the year.

N


----------



## Digital Tempest

I'm currently reading Hush, Hush







by Becca Fitzpatrick. I'm on my YA kick again after reading some of my favorite classics back to back. Read a sample of it sometime back and put it on my TBR pile. Some of my other friends are currently reading it, too, so I moved it to the top of my list, so we could discuss it together.


----------



## Shadowraven

I'm reading my DTB of Wicked... now that I'm on winter break from work and school figured I'd pick this one up... even thought it would be a good idea to write my thesis on it in about a year... man though, it's BORING! I saw the musical years ago down at the Pantages in LA and adored it... bought the soundtrack, even teach one of the songs in my 9th grade class since it's so hilariously ironic. But sheesh... the book just kinda trudges. I want to finish, want to see Elphaba meet Dorothy and all that, but this middle part...

Interested in hearing your thoughts on this one since I know it was/is so popular.


----------



## TC Beacham

Reading my first Connelly that's not about Harry Bosch (although the detective does make a few appearances). A very good read!


----------



## Leslie

Shadowraven said:


> I'm reading my DTB of Wicked... now that I'm on winter break from work and school figured I'd pick this one up... even thought it would be a good idea to write my thesis on it in about a year... man though, it's BORING! I saw the musical years ago down at the Pantages in LA and adored it... bought the soundtrack, even teach one of the songs in my 9th grade class since it's so hilariously ironic. But sheesh... the book just kinda trudges. I want to finish, want to see Elphaba meet Dorothy and all that, but this middle part...
> 
> Interested in hearing your thoughts on this one since I know it was/is so popular.


I haven't read this book but from what I have heard, people seem to either love it or hate it, with more people in the hating camp. Apparently the musical (which I saw and enjoyed) was created from only a small part of the book.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The Saint is back! A new (1997) novel featuring Simon Templar, now for the Kindle.

I started this tonight, and it sure brings back memories of a bygone era of action-adventure novels. Written by someone steeped in the Saint legend.











Mike
(who confesses he has a signed first DTB of this, but is excited to have it for the Kindle)


----------



## 911jason

About halfway through...



So far, it's very good... much more entertaining than

 was.


----------



## kevindorsey

Leslie said:


> I haven't read this book but from what I have heard, people seem to either love it or hate it, with more people in the hating camp. Apparently the musical (which I saw and enjoyed) was created from only a small part of the book.
> 
> L


Um, sounds boring.


----------



## marianneg

Shadowraven said:


> I'm reading my DTB of Wicked... now that I'm on winter break from work and school figured I'd pick this one up... even thought it would be a good idea to write my thesis on it in about a year... man though, it's BORING! I saw the musical years ago down at the Pantages in LA and adored it... bought the soundtrack, even teach one of the songs in my 9th grade class since it's so hilariously ironic. But sheesh... the book just kinda trudges. I want to finish, want to see Elphaba meet Dorothy and all that, but this middle part...
> 
> Interested in hearing your thoughts on this one since I know it was/is so popular.


I thought it was OK. The best part, IMO, was the school days. Yeah, even the Dorothy part is draggy and unexciting. It's also surprisingly brief. There is a funny little twist to it (as with the whole thing), but it's definitely not page-turning suspense.


----------



## NogDog

Finished last night. I found it interesting, often entertaining, and fairly satisfying, but not great:











Started on the "Belisarius" series by David Drake/Eric Flint from the Baen Free Library, not so much because it's what I really want to read right now, but because the books I'm most interested in are on my Christmas list, so I'm waiting to see which ones (if any) I get.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> Started on the "Belisarius" series by David Drake/Eric Flint from the Baen Free Library, not so much because it's what I really want to read right now, but because the books I'm most interested in are on my Christmas list, so I'm waiting to see which ones (if any) I get.


I"m a David Drake fan, but got only part way through the Belisarius series. It seemed to become like some of Harry Turtledove's series of books, just going on and on and running too long! They were still enjoyable to read though, Drake knows how to write an action-adventure story!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

In the last week, maybe 10 days, I've read Nora Roberts Key Trilogy and Three Sisters Island Trilogy. Now I'm reading _The Five Little Peppers and How They Grew_. I'm really into _light _reading right now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ever since I was a youngster I've seen mention of Jules Verne's "Robur the Conqueror" and "Master of the World" (never did see the movie with Vincent Price) and have found them intriguing.  Never actually read 'em, partly out of inertia and partly because they just don't get reprinted very often so I never saw 'em.  Of course, Kindle changed all that!  I was reminded of these stories after posting some pictures from the story on the "infinity thread", and I quickly got a free copy of Robur on my Kindle.  I finished it last night, and it was "eeh".  It was readable, and interesting enough that I never seriously thought of abandoning the book.  But I didn't find the behavior of the characters believable, they seem to swing from extreme absolutism from one course of action to the opposite course.  Just wasn't believable.  As usual with Verne, there was a lot of lengthy descriptive prose that went on too long, but it was tolerable.  I'm not sure when I'll read "Master of the World" if I ever do.

So now I am reading Hoving's "False Impressions" nonfiction about art forgeries (in dead tree form, and I miss reading on my Kindle even though I'm glad to have good illustrations!).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oh, here's a link to Robur. The price is right here, but as often happens during a volunteer conversion, there are a significant number of typos.











Here's the False Impressions book:

http://www.amazon.com/False-Impressions-Thomas-Hoving/dp/0684831481/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261282491&sr=8-1

Used copies are quite inexpensive, mine is an ex-library book.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Shadowraven said:


> I'm reading my DTB of Wicked... now that I'm on winter break from work and school figured I'd pick this one up... even thought it would be a good idea to write my thesis on it in about a year... man though, it's BORING! I saw the musical years ago down at the Pantages in LA and adored it... bought the soundtrack, even teach one of the songs in my 9th grade class since it's so hilariously ironic. But sheesh... the book just kinda trudges. I want to finish, want to see Elphaba meet Dorothy and all that, but this middle part...
> 
> Interested in hearing your thoughts on this one since I know it was/is so popular.


I'm in the hate it camp. I almost gave up on it half-way through, but I trudged along.


----------



## DYB

The Hooded Claw>  Have you ever read Verne's "In Search of the Castaways?"  It was one of my favorite novels when I was a youngster in the USSR (where the novel was called "Captain Grant's Children.")  But it is barely known in the West without a major/contemporary translation available.  I think there was a Hollywood movie made of it at some point.  (For those who don't know it's the first part of a trilogy of sorts; several characters from "Castaways" and Captain Nemo from "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea" appear in "The Mysterious Island.")


----------



## The Hooded Claw

DYB said:


> The Hooded Claw> Have you ever read Verne's "In Search of the Castaways?" It was one of my favorite novels when I was a youngster in the USSR (where the novel was called "Captain Grant's Children.") But it is barely known in the West without a major/contemporary translation available. I think there was a Hollywood movie made of it at some point. (For those who don't know it's the first part of a trilogy of sorts; several characters from "Castaways" and Captain Nemo from "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea" appear in "The Mysterious Island.")


I've never even heard of that one, but I see that it is available on Kindle easily. I did read "Five Weeks in a Balloon" when I was a teenager (and I just now looked it up on wikipedia, but it doesn't appear to be connected to the other novels you mentioned). Alas, I have only vague memories of "Five Weeks". Like most of us, my experience with Verne is mainly with From the Earth to the Moon, Journey to the Center of the Earth, and Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea. It just occurred to me that I never read "Around the World in 80 Days", that's another one I'll have to read!

It's interesting how even though Verne was French, so many of his heroes are either English or American.


----------



## DYB

The Hooded Claw said:


> I've never even heard of that one, but I see that it is available on Kindle easily. I did read "Five Weeks in a Balloon" when I was a teenager (and I just now looked it up on wikipedia, but it doesn't appear to be connected to the other novels you mentioned). Alas, I have only vague memories of "Five Weeks". Like most of us, my experience with Verne is mainly with From the Earth to the Moon, Journey to the Center of the Earth, and Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea. It just occurred to me that I never read "Around the World in 80 Days", that's another one I'll have to read!
> 
> It's interesting how even though Verne was French, so many of his heroes are either English or American.


You should give "In Search of the Castaways" a try! It's long and some of it is indeed verbose - Verne style. But it's a terrific adventure story; not sci-fi. And most of the characters are British (with one comical Frenchman thrown in for good measure.) I wonder if all of the editions available on Kindle are the same translation!

I also just checked and there was a Hollywood film made of it in 1962 with Maurice Chevalier as the Frenchman and directed by Robert Stevenson (who also directed "Mary Poppins!")


----------



## NogDog

DYB said:


> You should give "In Search of the Castaways" a try! It's long and some of it is indeed verbose - Verne style. But it's a terrific adventure story; not sci-fi. And most of the characters are British (with one comical Frenchman thrown in for good measure.) I wonder if all of the editions available on Kindle are the same translation!
> 
> I also just checked and there was a Hollywood film made of it in 1962 with Maurice Chevalier as the Frenchman and directed by Robert Stevenson (who also directed "Mary Poppins!")


I remember seeing that film as a kid with the family and really enjoying it. Caveat: I was 6 or 7 then, and I don't recall seeing it since then. Also, I think a had a crush on Hayley Mills for awhile after that.


----------



## jlf88

dnagirl said:


> Quoting myself to say that I'm sorry I spent money on this book. I'm finding it very sad and disturbing and I'm not sure why it's touted as humor. I'm half tempted to quit it.


I think the subject matter was very disturbing, but I thought his take on it was funny. His childhood was crazy. I also liked Dry. And, I read Look Me in the Eye: My Life with Asperger's, which was written by his brother, John Elder Robison.


----------



## anivyl

currently reading:



time to start expanding on my fantasy horizon


----------



## dnagirl

jlf88 said:


> I think the subject matter was very disturbing, but I thought his take on it was funny. His childhood was crazy. I also liked Dry. And, I read Look Me in the Eye: My Life with Asperger's, which was written by his brother, John Elder Robison.


I could have handled most of the subject matter (although I still don't get the "funny" frankly, it was just sad) but when


Spoiler



harm comes to animals


 I have a really difficult time and it was written about so nonchalantly, I found it tough to continue reading.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Just finished Dean Koontz' "Brother Odd." The bad things in it are the scariest I have encountered in a long time.


----------



## lmk2045

I just started reading


Spoiler



Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms by Chuck Austen


. I really needed at LOL funny adult (wink, wink) book and this meets that criteria.


----------



## Neekeebee

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm in the hate it camp. I almost gave up on it half-way through, but I trudged along.


I really didn't like _Wicked_ either. I thought it would be neat to bring it on a trip to Chicago since we were going to see the musical while we were there. Loved the show; the book put me to sleep! I would have given up on it, except it was the only book I had with me on the plane! Ah, those sad, dark pre-Kindle days.... 

Currently reading 







. Don't know why I waited so long.

N


----------



## R. M. Reed

I gave up on "Wicked" halfway through. I am very fond of Oz and really wanted to like it, but I got tired of forcing my way through it. I very rarely fail to finish a book.


----------



## Shadowraven

marianner said:


> I thought it was OK. The best part, IMO, was the school days. Yeah, even the Dorothy part is draggy and unexciting. It's also surprisingly brief. There is a funny little twist to it (as with the whole thing), but it's definitely not page-turning suspense.


Good to know... so this book probably will end up lower on my list since I'm in the school days right now and that's what I'm finding more dull than her childhood. Sounds like it was nobody's fave here. Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Shadowraven

R. Reed said:


> Just finished Dean Koontz' "Brother Odd." The bad things in it are the scariest I have encountered in a long time.


Thanks for the posting. A couple summers ago I picked up Salem's Lot with the desire to read a GORY vampire book. Only to find King's book was practically without gore... for a vampire book who would have thought?! Your post about Brother Odd == Oooh!!! That makes me want to pick it up! Sounds great!


----------



## telracs

I'm reading _The Creatures of Man_, a short story collection by Howard L. Myers, edited by Eric Flint. It seems to only be available from baen, there is no kindle addition on amazon, and they list the DTB as out of stock.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm reading Hood by Stephen Lawhead


----------



## Chloista

Working my way through the Sookie Stackhouse novels.  I've just finished watching "True Blood Season 1" on dvds.  And I'm on book 2 of the Stackhouse novels.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I find gore is easy and doesn't have much to do with real scariness. Brother Odd is not gory. It's scary.



Shadowraven said:


> Thanks for the posting. A couple summers ago I picked up Salem's Lot with the desire to read a GORY vampire book. Only to find King's book was practically without gore... for a vampire book who would have thought?! Your post about Brother Odd == Oooh!!! That makes me want to pick it up! Sounds great!


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading this memoir by Roland Haas. A good read and plenty of excitement.


----------



## rho

I'm reading Stephen King's The Stand for the first time and am enjoying it and am really really glad I am reading it on a Kindle instead of a DTB -- it has to be a huge book ...


----------



## joanne29

Just finished Catching Fire and loved it!



Now I am reading Charybdis based on all the reviews here.



DTB LINKS!


----------



## Shandril19

Neekeebee said:


> I really didn't like _Wicked_ either. Loved the show; the book put me to sleep!


Absolutely agree. The musical is a much tighter-edited more compelling story. The book really gets bogged down in the politics partway through.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished & loved it!










I bought a few old used books at the library & just started this one...


----------



## Rasputina

I'm reading The Thralls Tale by Judith Lindbergh


----------



## NogDog

I just started this, as I seem to have a weakness for humorous novels about the Apocalypse.


----------



## scottder

D-Day by Antony Beevor


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I purchased this in September of 2008. . . .figured it was about time. Reviews are mixed, but I'm enjoying it so far -- not quite a quarter of the way through.

Also:


There is a Kindle edition but I'm reading the paperback I got probably 2 years ago. . . .I'm so behind!!!


----------



## ericholly

well. i am reading the Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Dog Days by Jeff Kinney. I think it is a great series of books not only for the children but for their parents as well.


----------



## telracs

After going to see Disney's A Christmas Carol yesterday, I realized that I've never actually read the book, so I picked up the 99 cent version on amazon.


----------



## dnagirl

Infected by Scott Sigler. 7% in and I'm already freaked out


Spoiler



and itching


.


----------



## Shadowraven

dnagirl said:


> Infected by Scott Sigler. 7% in and I'm already freaked out
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and itching
> 
> 
> .


Oh my gosh... that cover alone!!!


----------



## Malweth

I just started reading
, Jeff Bezos' favorite book. I think I'm going to stick this one out. Its beginning is compelling.

I'm *listening* to
 (though the audiobook is from Audible). I'm trying to get caught up with these before I read or listen to the latest one. I would like to reREAD these sometime, paying close attention to Jordan's writing.


----------



## cagnes

Malweth said:


> I just started reading
> , Jeff Bezos' favorite book. I think I'm going to stick this one out. Its beginning is compelling.


I love the movie & was going to send the book sample to my kindle, but it's not available in the US. US customers can't get Jeff's favorite book on our Kindles!  lol!


----------



## Malweth

Yeah. I live in the USA, but I used the change of address trick to buy the book. I think it was $7.99 when I "bought it in the UK."


----------



## DYB

cagnes said:


> I love the movie & was going to send the book sample to my kindle, but it's not available in the US. US customers can't get Jeff's favorite book on our Kindles!  lol!


I love "The Remains of the Day." Your link made me think for a few moments it was finally available on the Kindle! And then my dreams were crushed!  And I love the cover.

This may be one of those situations with this novel where it's not available because of the on-going dispute between authors and publishers about royalties for eBooks.


----------



## DYB

Malweth said:


> Yeah. I live in the USA, but I used the change of address trick to buy the book. I think it was $7.99 when I "bought it in the UK."


You can do that? And it works?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just finished Misery, read it in one marathon session this evening, stopping only for one phone call (which I followed up with a quick check online) and to eat dinner. That's probably the strongest endorsement of the book I can give. I'd seen the movie, but not read the book before. Movie and book had similar plots, but enough differences were there, and enough time had passed since I saw the movie, that I enjoyed it a lot. The Kindle conversion isn't particularly good, there are frequent typos, plus there is a short segment (three pages or so) that is presented in handwritten script (it is something a character is writing on a legal pad in the book) and I couldn't read it on the screen of my K2. Fortunately, that wasn't critical.

Next up is this:











In general, I love reading books where a professional at something talks about work, and I'm hoping this will fall into that category.


----------



## Sharlow

I'm Reading George RR Martin's "A Feast For Crows". I never seem to have time to read it and I swear I've picked it a dozen times. Hopefully I'll finish this time.


----------



## drenee

scarlet said:


> After going to see Disney's A Christmas Carol yesterday, I realized that I've never actually read the book, so I picked up the 99 cent version on amazon.


Audible.com gave members a free audiobook of A Christmas Carol. I've listened to it two or three times already. 
Really really good.
deb


----------



## PD Allen

David Farland's The Runelords. It's a much more enjoyable fantasy than I thought it would be. I'll probably try some of the other volumes.


----------



## LauraB

Pausing from reading Shutter Island, and am reading A Christmas Carol. I read it every year and really enjoy it, like an old friend.


----------



## DYB

The Hooded Claw>  Believe it or not "Misery" is the only Stephen King novel I've read, many years ago.  I loved it (and the movie).  I'm sorry to hear that the formatting stinks.  I already bought it and was going to give it another read soon.  (And I have bought a few other King novels to finally give him more of my attention.  I think I might start with "The Stand.")


----------



## melissaj323




----------



## Seamonkey

Claw.. _Misery_ certainly does pull you in, hmm? And the casting of Kathy Bates in that movie! Perfection! (well I think she tends to be perfection in roles that suit her).

And I certainly appreciated your second book. I would also highly recommend any of Abraham Veghese's books to you!! He's a doctor and I've especially liked both his non-fiction AND his fiction that I've read. _Cutting for Stone_ was at the top of my list for books read so far this year.

Meliisa, I recently finished _Knit the Season_ (actually read _Knit Two_ right before that.. It isn't the stellar writing that brought me back to the _Friday Night Knitting Club_ gang, but the characters!! I have her other non-knitting themed book but haven't gone into it yet.

Recent book that had me in awe and in tears.. Jeni Stepanek's book about Mattie.. _Messenger_











and right now am reading Greg Mortenson's follow up to _Three Cups of Tea_











, _Stones into Schools_











and it makes me think they should have met. Mattie was very religious but wildly open minded as well and they would have had much to say to each other, of that I'm sure.

I'm 71% into _Stones_ but it reads quickly for me because Mortenson just draws me in and I always want to know what he'll tell me next. Hmm just thinking I'd love for Tracy Kidder to spend a year with Greg, or with his "Dirty Dozen" as they work in Pakistan and Afghanistan. That would undoubtedly produce another excellent book, and maybe take some of the load off of Greg, who is spread paper-thin in so many directions.

And maybe at midnight? I should get the download of _Under the Dome_; better make sure I set it to d/l to my DX and not my K2.. I could see waiting and waiting and looking at the wrong Kindle screen.

Hmm if I was to update my top 10 for the year list, Messenger and Stones into Schools would probably be added in..


----------



## mlewis78

Finished *Lamb *by Christopher Moore earlier this week and now reading Terry Pratchett's second Discworld book, *The Light Fantastic*.



I'm also occasionally reading Christmas stories from *A Budget of Christmas Tales* (free from manybooks.net).


----------



## mistyd107

Just finished










An amazing read

Will start:


----------



## Todd

Malweth said:


> I'm *listening* to
> (though the audiobook is from Audible). I'm trying to get caught up with these before I read or listen to the latest one. I would like to reREAD these sometime, paying close attention to Jordan's writing.


Just started my re-read of the Wheel of Time  ...also, I'm currently reading the Hobbit


----------



## 911jason

Just Finished:



I think this was a freebie a couple months ago, but it turned out to be surprisingly good! I went out and purchased his only other Kindle book _Stealing Trinity_ as a result.

Now Reading:


----------



## mlewis78

Just started Edward C. Patterson's *The Jade Owl *Friday morning.


----------



## telracs

The Course of Empire by K.D. Wentworth and Eric Flint.


----------



## WilliamM

Under The Dome....


----------



## WilliamM

rho said:


> I'm reading Stephen King's The Stand for the first time and am enjoying it and am really really glad I am reading it on a Kindle instead of a DTB -- it has to be a huge book ...


you are in for a great read


----------



## Addie

I borrowed the DTBs of the Twilight books from a friend and finished them fairly quickly. Not the best books I've ever read but not the worst. I did notice an improvement in her writing as the books progressed, which I guess would be pretty much unavoidable.

Now I'm working on Outlander while Tipping Point and Dreams from My Father are on hold. Since it's a fairly long series, I believe they may be on hold for a while.


----------



## meljackson

I'm reading Paranoia by Joseph Finder. I think it was a freebie but I'm not sure. It's not bad. 

Melissa


----------



## Emily King

Just finished reading Once Bitten (some formatting issues, but nothing major - funny how much it drives me nuts). Very good story, rather light, but you connect to the characters, which I like:











And am about halfway through Elfhunter:


----------



## Emily King

AddieLove said:


> I borrowed the DTBs of the Twilight books from a friend and finished them fairly quickly. Not the best books I've ever read but not the worst. I did notice an improvement in her writing as the books progressed, which I guess would be pretty much unavoidable.


Her writing drives me absolutely nuts and though I enjoy a good re-read, I can't stomach reading these again. It's a good story, but geez! Just for giggles, I searched Twilight for the word "murmured" and there are 37 results.  Even worse is her use of "ly" adverbs. "I murmured shyly." "He murmred bleakly." etc. </vent> I think the best thing about the books is the fact that it's getting a lot of people who might not normally read very much pick up her books.


----------



## 911jason

meljackson said:


> I'm reading Paranoia by Joseph Finder. I think it was a freebie but I'm not sure. It's not bad.
> 
> Melissa


This was my first Kindle freebie... and I really enjoyed it.

P.S. I was wrong about The Perfect Assassin being a freebie, I checked and it was $7.99 when I got it.


----------



## Addie

EKing said:


> Her writing drives me absolutely nuts and though I enjoy a good re-read, I can't stomach reading these again. It's a good story, but geez! Just for giggles, I searched Twilight for the word "murmured" and there are 37 results.  Even worse is her use of "ly" adverbs. "I murmured shyly." "He murmred bleakly." etc. </vent> I think the best thing about the books is the fact that it's getting a lot of people who might not normally read very much pick up her books.


There were grammar errors and typos in all four books that annoyed me quite a bit. There would be points while reading where I would physically cringe at the writing. 
I thought every single book was far too long. They would have improved dramatically, in my opinion, if she had cut out at least a third of every book ... maybe even half.
Plus, there were several occasions when I actually hoped


Spoiler



Bella would just die.  I've never wanted a protagonist to be killed off before.


 Well, unless you count the last Godfather movie


Spoiler



with that irritating daughter who wouldn't die until the very end. And by then I was so annoyed, I just shouted "FINALLY!" at the television and turned it off.



The plot of the books was good in places. It definitely had its moments. I can only handle so much emo, though.


----------



## Aravis60

I just started 

I've been an avid L.M. Montgomery fan since middle school (I even went to Cavendish, PEI on my honeymoon), so I wasn't sure about this book, but I decided that I'd give it a try. So far, it isn't so bad.


----------



## 1131

I finished the 3rd Distant Cousin book










I'm liking the series. I read some of the book club discussions while reading the books and they are an interesting adjunct to the books. The author also introduced me to Darcy's blog which has been a fun addition. But really, what's with Darcy and the cats?

I started a couple of books and put them back down. Today I started True Compass. I don't think I'll be putting this one back down.


----------



## CrackSprinkler

The Greatest Show on Earth - Richard Dawkins

My first Kindle book. If you are intrigued by biology, then it is worth a read. Very detailed in spots and extremely fascinating overall.


----------



## Leslie

I am reading the last Adrien English mystery by Josh Lanyon. So far, it's great. I am about 15% in.










Buy here:

http://www.loose-id.com/Adrien-English-Mysteries-5-The-Dark-Tide.aspx


----------



## angelad

Reading a few pages for Sherlock Homes.  Want to brush up on this before seeing the movie.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

angelad said:


> Reading a few pages for Sherlock Homes. Want to brush up on this before seeing the movie.


Woo hoo!

You might want to read "A Scandal in Bohemia" since it is the one story that involves Irene Adler, who is featured very prominently in the movie. It's also a good story, with an excellent scheme by Holmes.


----------



## ChristianBk

angelad said:


> Reading a few pages for Sherlock Homes. Want to brush up on this before seeing the movie.


I did the same  There are quite a bit of weird characters in there, which I'm guessing comes from the text coming from the public domain. But I loved all of the stories!


----------



## chilady1

Love Meryl Sawyer although only two of her books are Kindlelized. I hope they will put more of her novels on Kindle! Just finished Kiss of Death and it was very good. About 10% of the way through Death's Door - also very good story.


----------



## chilady1

ChristianBk said:


> I did the same  There are quite a bit of weird characters in there, which I'm guessing comes from the text coming from the public domain. But I loved all of the stories!


The movie was very very good! DH and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## DYB

chilady1 said:


> The movie was very very good! DH and I really enjoyed it!


I also enjoyed the movie quite a bit. Robert Downey Jr, who is completely inappropriate for the role physically (and whose British accent couldn't fake its way out of a paper bag), made the character work in spite of his limitations. Jude Law is also very good as Watson. But the characters Guy Ritchie and his screenwriters create bear little resemblance to Arthur Conan Doyle's creations, so I think reading up on the stories is of little use!


----------



## Rasputina

I'm reading Jane Bites Back, the new Jane Austen based vampire novel, woot to Amazon for delivering it early.


----------



## almeisan

Currently reading The Drunkard's Walk by Leonard Mlodinow. Good nonfiction.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading


----------



## Liam

I just learned of this author recently and downloaded 2 days ago . . . terrific bargain and terrific writing so far.


----------



## meljackson

Just started The Road by Cormac Mccarthy. The link goes to the paperback.



Melissa


----------



## telracs

I'm finishing Course of Empire, but last night I read the first two chapters of Legend of the Sword (and eagerly awaiting more)...


----------



## Hoosiermama

Half Broke Horses, by Jeanette Walls. I really enjoyed Glass Castle, and am enjoying this, too. It's a somewhat fictionalized account of her grandmother's life. I believe the events are real, but it's written in the first person, as though her grandmother wrote it.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish: "Mrs. Miracle" by Debbie Macomber

about to start: Audition by Barbara Walters


----------



## RJ Keller

Liam said:


> I just learned of this author recently and downloaded 2 days ago . . . terrific bargain and terrific writing so far.


I _LOVE _ P.G. Wodehouse!!! The man was a genius.
Which novels and/or stories have you read so far?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

rjkeller said:


> I _LOVE _ P.G. Wodehouse!!! The man was a genius.
> Which novels and/or stories have you read so far?


A similar collection was one of my first purchases on the Kindle, and I _LOVED_ the Jeeves stories!!! Wish there were more available on Kindle.


----------



## Digital Tempest

The Brief History of the Dead







by Kevin Brockmeier


----------



## Aravis60

Hoosiermama said:


> Half Broke Horses, by Jeanette Walls. I really enjoyed Glass Castle, and am enjoying this, too. It's a somewhat fictionalized account of her grandmother's life. I believe the events are real, but it's written in the first person, as though her grandmother wrote it.


A friend of mine loaned me The Glass Castle. She really loved it but I just started it and haven't read far enough to decide whether I like it.


----------



## Tabby

I am currently reading Heartsick by Chelsea Cain







. Although I'm only 30% into it, I'm already planning on reading the other two she has in this series.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished , which I saw recommended on KB a while back. Very good! It reminds me of some of my favorite Alice Hoffman books, the type I wish she'd go back to writing.

N


----------



## dnagirl

Very interesting so far. Though I am a huge zombie novel fan, so that may skew my view.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting. Amazon's page says Monster Island is part of a trilogy, looks like Monster Nation and Monster Planet are the sequels? It was a serialized novel online at first, apparently, and quite a sensation. You can find it here:
http://www.brokentype.com/monster/

I'm going to put the trilogy on my wish list. 

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama

> A friend of mine loaned me The Glass Castle. She really loved it but I just started it and haven't read far enough to decide whether I like it.


It's one of those books that people either love or hate. Our book club read it...and it's one of those books where you think "Did these people really live that way??"


----------



## dnagirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting. Amazon's page says Monster Island is part of a trilogy, looks like Monster Nation and Monster Planet are the sequels? It was a serialized novel online at first, apparently, and quite a sensation. You can find it here:
> http://www.brokentype.com/monster/
> 
> I'm going to put the trilogy on my wish list.
> 
> Betsy


I'm 90% in and the book does take an interesting twist, which I really liked. I'll probably start the second one this afternoon.


----------



## Rasputina

Finished Jane Bites Back and now I'm reading Pride and Prejudice and Zombies deluxe edition. Quite amusing. LOL


----------



## dnagirl

Finished _Monster Island _ and moved on to the second book of the series:


----------



## kamuu

I love dark fantasies. <3


----------



## Jane917

Hoosiermama said:


> It's one of those books that people either love or hate. Our book club read it...and it's one of those books where you think "Did these people really live that way??"


The Glass Castle was one of my favorite all-time books. I am looking forward to reading Jeannette Walls' new book.


----------



## David Derrico

talleylynn said:


> I'm currently reading (25%) *Right Ascension* by David Derrico. It is a good story and well-written and is only $ .99 in Amazon right now. There is also a sequel at .99.
> 
> edit: sorry, can't get the link thing to work


Thanks, I'm glad you're enjoying it!

The sequel is named _Declination_.


----------



## suicidepact

In addition "Transition" by Iain Banks, I'm about to read "Lord Dickens's Declaration" by Lawrence Santoro. It's a short story that is being sold for the benefit of Spider and Jeanne Robinson as they struggle with Jeanne's illness. More can be found here:
http://isbw.murlafferty.com/2009/12/30/special-fundraiser-buy-an-ebook-help-a-cause/
If you're at all interested, you can buy the pdf for a few dollars, and all the money goes to a good cause. The benefit finishes on Dec. 31st if you want to contribute. 
Have a safe and happy New Year's!


----------



## joanne29

finally finished Charybdis, due to the holidays and loved it!



Now I am on to New Moon!



dtb links!


----------



## cagnes

Just finished...










Just starting...


----------



## Emily King

Just finished this one (fabulous read, Archer!! ):











Now reading:


----------



## KindleChickie

I have been trying to read Kiss of Shadows by Laurell K Hamilton for ages now.  I just cant seem to get into it.

I think I am gonna start on Without Fidel: A Death Foretold in Miami, Havana, and Washington by Ann Louis Bardach next.  Give up on the Faerie fiction.


----------



## Meemo

Finally finished American Quarter:










It was good, just tough to get much reading this time of year so it took awhile.

Time to read some non-Sookie Charlaine Harris, so started:


----------



## JimC1946

I've just finished reading "Who Lives?" - a play based on real events in the early 1960s as citizen committees tried to decide who would get time on the newly invented kidney dialysis machines. A fascinating story with both heart-breaking and heart-warming moments. Highly recommended reading and another marvelous read from Christopher Meeks.


----------



## Leslie

For 2010, we're starting fresh with a new thread. I just split out the three posts that came in January 2010, and have locked this thread. Let one of the mods know if you have questions.

Leslie
Global Moderator


----------

